# Sticky  Tag Heuer and Heuer Fake Busters Thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!



## Eeeb

I'm going to make this thread a sticky so we can put the authenticity questions in one spot. I hope this is a solution.... we'll see 

Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!


----------



## rmlord

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Goodmorning,

First of all I wanna say: i'm from the Netherlands, and my english is okay, but not perfect I hope you will understand my questions.
Second: I wanna thank you for reading/answering my questions.

My Father died 2 years ago, and he left me some watches.
He was a big fan of collectable things. But you never where he get it from.

I have here a Vintage Tag Heuer watch, maybe you can help me out. I dont want to sell it, but i want to know the history about it.


Is this watch a real TH watch?
Watch model is? Whats the name? Or the Number?
What year?
It's a quartz.
What is it worth? How much do i have to pay in a Jewelry in this condition
 Can you tell me more about this item?

 Thank you for your time!


----------



## rosborn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Check out the Archived TAG Heuer Catalogs sticky. Go to the 1991 catalog and then go to picture/page 100. I think your watch is in the upper right hand corner of the photo.


----------



## rmlord

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rosborn said:


> Check out the Archived TAG Heuer Catalogs sticky. Go to the 1991 catalog and then go to picture/page 100. I think your watch is in the upper right hand corner of the photo.


thank you for your reply! I have found the right page, but now i only now what the model number is, nothing more right?
I Think im gonna google on it


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

We don't do valuations... too hard to be accurate on anything that is important. You can get an idea by looking at eBay listings, especially completed listings that actually sold.

I think this is a full lume dial.


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I didn't see this sticky until after I posted a reply to another thread but I'm guessing it should really be posted here. Here's the link to the other thread and any help with the watch would be very helpful. Thanks in advance!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-...-solid-back-case-replica-original-664406.html


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfprelude said:


> I didn't see this sticky until after I posted a reply to another thread but I'm guessing it should really be posted here. Here's the link to the other thread and any help with the watch would be very helpful. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-...-solid-back-case-replica-original-664406.html


They are both fake.


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thanks for the help.

here's another that i'm looking at... i've seen the grey face models of this have markings on the bezel (cjf2115 i think) but the black and white/silver dont? still deciding between an aquaracer and a link but if you can help me determine if this is real or fake, that'd be great! thanks
Auctiva Image Hosting


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Eeeb, is that "is my TAG HEUER authentic thread gone ?!"


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> Eeeb, is that "is my TAG HEUER authentic thread gone ?!"


It probably should be locked. But I haven't done it...


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> It probably should be locked. But I haven't done it...


Should i be posting this request elsewhere? i tried to do a decent search first just from my experience on other boards but if i missed something please let me know.

thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfprelude said:


> thanks for the help.
> 
> here's another that i'm looking at... i've seen the grey face models of this have markings on the bezel (cjf2115 i think) but the black and white/silver dont? still deciding between an aquaracer and a link but if you can help me determine if this is real or fake, that'd be great! thanks
> Auctiva Image Hosting


I don't know if the lack of a display back is a problem... check the archived catalogs. No movement pic always bothers me...


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

cfprelude, there is a thread called "is my tag heuer authentic?" that was used for these issues. But that thread became so long and many people were posting individual threads for their authenticity questions. Our moderator Eeeb has now created this thread here and your post is in a good place. Thanks for asking and you are very welcome to the forum!



cfprelude said:


> Should i be posting this request elsewhere? i tried to do a decent search first just from my experience on other boards but if i missed something please let me know.
> 
> thanks


----------



## viperbluelx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A person of few words... I'll let the Indy 500 owners say on this.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

genuine but with some nasty scratches on the case back where somebody has been careless


----------



## aznG

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,

I am currently looking at this pre-owned Tag watch. Please see photographs below. I was wondering if this watch is a replica or genuine? Thank you in advance for your time and help!


----------



## aznG

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here is a link to the eBay auction for more photographs if the above is not sufficient. Been searching for a watch since I first signed up on WUS back in March 2011. It's funny how your budget starts off at $500 and one year after it ballons to $1k! -_-. Thank you again for your time and help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## psweeting

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Professional 200m - I bought this as my first tag, from Japan. I didn't realise how small it was, I think it must be a ladies; a Japanese ladies at that as the bracelet is pretty small. Hopefully it's real?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is an ISA quartz movement. I do not recall any TAGHeuer with ISA movements. I suspect it is a fake advertised as having a 'Swiss Movement' so they can charge more for the fake.

Others may know more.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



psweeting said:


> Tag Heuer Professional 200m - I bought this as my first tag, from Japan. I didn't realise how small it was, I think it must be a ladies; a Japanese ladies at that as the bracelet is pretty small. Hopefully it's real?...


Looks real to me. BTW, I find ladies love Tags. I see a gift in your future!


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

*"FAKE OR PROTOTYPE?"
*
I'd go with option #1 based on fit/finish or lack thereof.


----------



## psweeting

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Looks real to me. BTW, I find ladies love Tags. I see a gift in your future!


Great, thanks for the fast response too. I might give it away as a gift if I can get those scratches off of the glass or a new glass in it. Otherwise it might get flipped for one for me


----------



## Lovy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can anyone help advise if this is a real or fake Tag? I bought it on ebay and am very happy with it, but I've now realised that there seem to be many sites that sell replicas that look very good quality to me and it's making me think that I might have bought a fake. There is no reason to think that though, it keeps fine time and seems very good wuality, but I imagine fakes are probably like that too now days!. It came with a guarantee, a shop receipt and the credit card copy slip attached too, which made me confident that it was original. However, the guarantee does not quote the serial number, just the model number.

I would be grateful for any thoughts you may have. Next stop will be the jewellers, but I thought it may be worth getting some ideas from yourselves.
Thanks very much.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lovy said:


> Can anyone help advise if this is a real or fake Tag? I bought it on ebay and am very happy with it, but I've now realised that there seem to be many sites that sell replicas that look very good quality to me and it's making me think that I might have bought a fake. There is no reason to think that though, it keeps fine time and seems very good wuality, but I imagine fakes are probably like that too now days!. It came with a guarantee, a shop receipt and the credit card copy slip attached too, which made me confident that it was original. However, the guarantee does not quote the serial number, just the model number.
> 
> I would be grateful for any thoughts you may have. Next stop will be the jewellers, but I thought it may be worth getting some ideas from yourselves.
> Thanks very much.
> 
> View attachment 689992
> View attachment 689993


Did TAG ever use laser etching on the caseback (besides for the model/serial number)?? That bothers me...


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



aznG said:


> Here is a link to the eBay auction for more photographs if the above is not sufficient. Been searching for a watch since I first signed up on WUS back in March 2011. It's funny how your budget starts off at $500 and one year after it ballons to $1k! -_-. Thank you again for your time and help, it is much appreciated.


thats hilarious... i agree completely. i started at <$700 and now i'm looking at <$1400. so i can relate!! best of luck and hopefully we wont end up bidding against eachother


----------



## krazy4buffett

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I'm new here, first time poster. I would like to see if I can get some help authenticating a watch from eBay. The link is here eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices I hope I didn't break any rules or link this wrong. I read through the forum rules and THINK I understood them, but I'm never sure. TIA!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



krazy4buffett said:


> Hi, I'm new here, first time poster. I would like to see if I can get some help authenticating a watch from eBay. The link is here eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices I hope I didn't break any rules or link this wrong. I read through the forum rules and THINK I understood them, but I'm never sure. TIA!


I don't see any problems but they don't show the movement...


----------



## krazy4buffett

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I don't see any problems but they don't show the movement...


 Thanks! Not sure what you mean by movement...I guess I haven't done my research...


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

so i've been looking at a few watched on ebay and think i found a fake as well as some real. can someone verify for me please...? Thanks

#1 fake...? (from the post on here about calibre 16 movements...? would be a shame if people are paying 1400+ for a fake) Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono CV2014 FT6014 | eBay

#2 real...? eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

#3 real...? eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

#4 not sure...? Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph Automatic Watch CV2011 | eBay

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfprelude said:


> so i've been looking at a few watched on ebay and think i found a fake as well as some real. can someone verify for me please...? Thanks
> 
> #1 fake...? (from the post on here about calibre 16 movements...? would be a shame if people are paying 1400+ for a fake) Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono CV2014 FT6014 | eBay
> 
> #2 real...? eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> #3 real...? eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> #4 not sure...? Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph Automatic Watch CV2011 | eBay
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I am not sure about the solid casebacks on the third one. The first is a fake from the pics. The second trips no alarms.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

something funny here... even with 100% positive feedback... a 1500 quartz Aquaracer ??

TAG HEUER 1500 RARE OVERSIZE CASE 44MM | eBay


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

a real Kirium Formula 1


----------



## questionmrk_man

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi I am a first time poster looking for a kirium chronograph. Can anyone tell me if this is a real or fake?

TAG HEUER KIRIUM CAL.17 CHRONOMETER AUTOMATIC MEN


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



questionmrk_man said:


> Hi I am a first time poster looking for a kirium chronograph. Can anyone tell me if this is a real or fake?
> 
> TAG HEUER KIRIUM CAL.17 CHRONOMETER AUTOMATIC MEN


If it matches the catalog pics, I'd say real.


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I am not sure about the solid casebacks on the third one. The first is a fake from the pics. The second trips no alarms.


Thanks Eeeb - I went ahead and purchased the #2 from my post and received it today. If you can verify its authentic then i popped my Tag cherry and consequently my Carrera cherry as well.  It was really tough to choose between this and a CAF5010 Aquaracer but it ended up coming down to this at a $1300 price point. A bit more than i wanted to spend but would you conisder that a good deal or no? Back to the real question... real or fake? CV2011 Carrera 16 (have serial number too if anyone has access to fully look it up). Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

TAG serial numbers have no consistent pattern. However, if two watches share the same number, it is likely both are fakes. So do a Google search on the number...

It still looks good to me.


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Great. Thank you!


----------



## Ryan22

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfprelude said:


> Thanks Eeeb - I went ahead and purchased the #2 from my post and received it today. If you can verify its authentic then i popped my Tag cherry and consequently my Carrera cherry as well.  It was really tough to choose between this and a CAF5010 Aquaracer but it ended up coming down to this at a $1300 price point. A bit more than i wanted to spend but would you conisder that a good deal or no? Back to the real question... real or fake? CV2011 Carrera 16 (have serial number too if anyone has access to fully look it up). Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Your Tag is definitely authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## isagani

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi, i'm new here. 
i just want to know if this tag is real or not


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks hinky to me... but better pics (clear), pics of the caseback, and, if possible, of the movement would help a lot.


----------



## chris777

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Posted them in my thread as well if different angles are needed please let me know. I bought it from a seller with 99.9 and over 3000 sales on ebay, seems very reputable. Thanks


----------



## chris777

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

also forgot to add, I wouldn't bother posting but the serial number I believe rph7471, is the same as another watch currently being sold on ebay. all the info is located in this thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/just...n-anyone-verify-given-pictures-if-683147.html


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



chris777 said:


> also forgot to add, I wouldn't bother posting but the serial number I believe rph7471, is the same as another watch currently being sold on ebay. all the info is located in this thread
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/just...n-anyone-verify-given-pictures-if-683147.html


Always a bad sign that two watches have the same serial number... one or both are fakes. Since the odds of a counterfeiter selling the model from which they derived their copies are very low, yours needs to go back to the eBay seller from whence it came... sorry.


----------



## pursuit2550

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Going tolook at it today. What do you think.
Tag heuer formula 1 euc authentic! | eBay


----------



## Scouser916

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just wondering about the authenticity of this Tag 1500


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Authentic AFAIKT


----------



## xenile

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Greetings Guys,

First off, I have been lurking in the forums for quite sometime. I would like to humbly inquire the help of experts to identify if this is real. I am purchasing for personal reasons. I have made the best offer but haven't payed yet. Any addition information would be greatly appreciated.

Ebay Item number: 251055513674


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

i know its tough to tell when you cant see the movement but any thing jump out as cause to think this isnt an authentic CAF5011 (the grey face w/bezel insert) AR? Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



xenile said:


> Greetings Guys,
> 
> First off, I have been lurking in the forums for quite sometime. I would like to humbly inquire the help of experts to identify if this is real. I am purchasing for personal reasons. I have made the best offer but haven't payed yet. Any addition information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ebay Item number: 251055513674


It avoids all the obvious mistakes... I'd pay!


----------



## leaurend

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I also would like to ask for help of experts to tell if real or fake. I won best offer but haven't paid for it. I appreciate the help.
NEW TAG HEUER MONACO LIMITED EDITION AUTO CHRONO WATCH CAW211B.FC6241 | eBay

Thanks.


----------



## Mcb1980

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

Hope someone can help. I am looking to purchase this watch on eBay. The guy has good feedback. Can you confirm it is a real Tab for me? I can see a serial number on paperwork of erj9809.

Link to watch TAG HEUER CARRERA CHRONOGRAPH CV2014 £2895 BOXED WITH FULL 2 YEAR WARRANTY | eBay

Opinions please!Thanks


----------



## Hedger

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Surprising quality if that watch is a fake. Take it to an AD? I'm sure they'd authenticate for $40 or so.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



leaurend said:


> I also would like to ask for help of experts to tell if real or fake. I won best offer but haven't paid for it. I appreciate the help.
> NEW TAG HEUER MONACO LIMITED EDITION AUTO CHRONO WATCH CAW211B.FC6241 | eBay
> 
> Thanks.


Should have asked before you bid... I can't tell. Others might...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Hedger said:


> Hey everyone-
> 
> Found this Formula 1 on craigslist. Ad seemed somewhat sketchy, no set price, didn't clarify model name, etc. I'm having the seller send me more pictures, so I'll update this post after I get them. Here's the low quality picture the seller had in the ad. What should I look for when we meet up to determine if it's authentic or not? I'll also do some examination after I receive the new pictures. Not sure if it has papers, but does the box look real? I offered $500 and he accepted. Need to make sure it's genuine first.
> 
> View attachment 709707
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The seller sent me these pictures. I'm a bit more comfortable, but input from this forum would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 709803
> 
> View attachment 709804


I wish there were movement pics... I can't tell.


----------



## Hedger

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rmvcardenas

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Received this as a gift about 10 years ago from now ex-wife. It was purchased from a reputable store and came with seems to be proper box and documents. I need to send it for repair so I want to make sure its authentic and to find out the model number. The original box and documents are now lost so we can't us them. Please advise if you think its authentic and any help with the model will be greatly appreciated.

RC


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rmvcardenas said:


> Received this as a gift about 10 years ago from now ex-wife. It was purchased from a reputable store and came with seems to be proper box and documents. I need to send it for repair so I want to make sure its authentic and to find out the model number. The original box and documents are now lost so we can't us them. Please advise if you think its authentic and any help with the model will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> RC


that being said, why would you even question it?


----------



## placebo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi all...
could any kind soul help to assist me on this tag ?
i verified with the local ad shop and my trusted watch shop..
they said it's genuine comes with the ETA 955.12..
but im a little lost here..
the case back were not deep written at all and i saw other person selling the watch with code wj1110-0 
this one is wj1110..











































Thanks Guys..Cheers !!


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



placebo said:


> hi all...
> could any kind soul help to assist me on this tag ?
> i verified with the local ad shop and my trusted watch shop..
> they said it's genuine comes with the ETA 955.12..
> but im a little lost here..
> the case back were not deep written at all and i saw other person selling the watch with code wj1110-0
> this one is wj1110..


That's the model number


----------



## placebo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Intrinsic Factor said:


> That's the model number


Thanks Factor !!
so it the caseback number is good?


----------



## Prim3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi guys just want an authenticity check on my watch.. Im pretty sure its fake (it was a gift). my other tag heuer looks so much different.. here are the pics


----------



## Lozkan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, i got an offer to buy this watch, so before i buy it i would like your input if it could be a fake.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think it is a fake too!


----------



## i have a seiko

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey is this authentic?

Case back says:

Tag heuer 
934.213 
Swiss made 
Stainless steel 
200 meters tested


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



i have a seiko said:


> Hey is this authentic?
> 
> Case back says:
> 
> Tag heuer
> 934.213
> Swiss made
> Stainless steel
> 200 meters tested
> 
> View attachment 716203


I've never seen this model before... looks like a three dollar bill to me...


----------



## Andrew Gough

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, started another thread before I saw this one. Would be great if you could have a look and let me know about this watch 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/1970s-heuer-real-695901.html


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

looks like a genuine 4000 series to me.


----------



## fercruz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone.

What do you think about this? Seller says he has authenticity card.

Tag Heuer 300 SLR Carrera

To good to be true right?

Thanks.


----------



## fercruz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone.

What do you think about this? Seller says he has authenticity card.

Tag Heuer 300 SLR Carrera

To good to be true right?

Thanks.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^fake

The first dead giveaway is the incorrect subdial markings...and that's without even going into other details.


----------



## Prim3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Prim3 said:


> hi guys just want an authenticity check on my watch.. Im pretty sure its fake (it was a gift). my other tag heuer looks so much different.. here are the pics


Can anyone verify these for me please? Thanks!


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Prim3 said:


> Can anyone verify these for me please? Thanks!


I think Eeeb was meaning yours when he said it was fake. It looks fake to me also.


----------



## dino4u

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi! I am new to the forum and was not able to figure out how to post the picture. Would you please verify if my watch is real or not? Picture is at https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mo0x8s6ygx8m0sg/K65h0nA__6/Tag It is Carrera Calibre 16 Auto Day/Date Chronograph watch. Thank you


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dino4u said:


> Hi! I am new to the forum and was not able to figure out how to post the picture. Would you please verify if my watch is real or not? Picture is at https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mo0x8s6ygx8m0sg/K65h0nA__6/Tag It is Carrera Calibre 16 Auto Day/Date Chronograph watch. Thank you


quick glance sees no problems. Others may know more!


----------



## JetSetter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys new member here. I won a Tag in a poker game a few weeks back and its not really my "thing". I know zero information about the watch at all or even if its legitimate! I feel like its real though just because of the general construction of it and everything looks so pure and flawless.

If you guys could give me some insight on it and let me if its real or not that would be great! 
Thanks 
Brad


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^your hunch is correct it is legit.


----------



## south watcher

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*















I have the possibilty of buy this watch, but i check all the possible designs of TH in the net and i cannot found this, this are only the pic what i have.

i want to know if this design is real or fake

Thanks


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Intrinsic Factor said:


> I think Eeeb was meaning yours when he said it was fake. It looks fake to me also.


yes he was... and yes, its fake. wasnt this the one someone pointed out had chrono dials but no hands or ways to control the dials even if there were hands? Anyway. sorry to reiterate bad news.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



south watcher said:


> I have the possibilty of buy this watch, but i check all the possible designs of TH in the net and i cannot found this, this are only the pic what i have.
> 
> i want to know if this design is real or fake
> 
> Thanks


Fake...


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

*****!! What is this ?!?!?! The fakest.



south watcher said:


> View attachment 722491
> View attachment 722494
> 
> 
> I have the possibilty of buy this watch, but i check all the possible designs of TH in the net and i cannot found this, this are only the pic what i have.
> 
> i want to know if this design is real or fake
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Prim3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Awesome. I knew it was a fake. Didn't look even remotely close to my real tag. Thanks guys =)


----------



## ggquinn2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looking to get an automatic carrera on ebay, however, I want to make sure it is real first. This is the link, please let me know! Thanks...
Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Mens Watch Automatic in Excellent Condition | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ggquinn2 said:


> Looking to get an automatic carrera on ebay, however, I want to make sure it is real first. This is the link, please let me know! Thanks...
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Mens Watch Automatic in Excellent Condition | eBay


Many pictures but none of parts of the watch that often reveal fakes... low feedback count... If you don't mind filing a dispute if you get a fake, bid. For me, life is too short for such hassles.

Patience is a virtue... a good one will come along eventually.


----------



## solid610

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello Guys, just bought this watch from ebay. Can someone please let me know if it's real or fake? Seller seems to have a lot of positive feedbacks of selling watches. Many thanks.

TAG HEUER MEN'S AQUARACER WATCH 300 METER w/ BOX DIVING SPORT | eBay


----------



## ggquinn2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thanks Eeeb, will keep on the lookout!


----------



## huzsar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, everyone!
Could someone identify this Tag Heuer? Is it authentic?


























Thank you!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



huzsar said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Could someone identify this Tag Heuer? Is it authentic?
> View attachment 729398
> View attachment 729400
> View attachment 729402
> View attachment 729403
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Genuine!! It is an early 90's variant of the Professional/Aquaracer line.


----------



## Demoman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ughhhh.... looks like a chinese movement in there!


----------



## Demoman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Prim3 said:


> Can anyone verify these for me please? Thanks!


Ughhhh..... looks like a cheap movement in there, i hope you didnt pay much for it?


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



huzsar said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Could someone identify this Tag Heuer? Is it authentic?


as Eeeb said 100 % genuine.

Hands need reluming or replacing.


----------



## huzsar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Eeeb, decipher28  , thanks a lot!!!

Frankly, didn't expect so quick answers!
P.S. Already found watchmaker, who could relumine hands. All I need now, just to find decent aftermarket bracelet for this watch)))


----------



## vincentsoni

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, can anyone please advise me on whether this tag is genuine - http://192.168.0.3:8080/


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



vincentsoni said:


> Hi, can anyone please advise me on whether this tag is genuine - http://192.168.0.3:8080/


Bad URL... 192.168 is IP address shorthand for your own local network. It is not externally addressable.


----------



## solid610

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, can you please advise if this watch is real? Thanks in advance.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=170822815297&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



solid610 said:


> Hi, can you please advise if this watch is real? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=170822815297&cmd=VIDESC


Appears to be...there is a slight variation to the dial font & logo that's different from others like this but that could be due to the production year I suppose.

It does pull up a few hits when you search the serial number but I attribute that to the seller posting the number in a searchable field which is not necessary or common so it's a non issue.


----------



## solid610

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Intrinsic Factor!


----------



## rleidy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Folks,
First time poster on the forum, 2nd Tag purchase. I just purchased this Carrera Twin Time from a reputable eBay seller (although not a jeweler). Watch is guaranteed authentic, and I was hoping to get a confirmation from the experts here. The watch is lovely (apart from my fingerprint smudges) and it certainly seems to be the real deal. What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rleidy said:


> Hi Folks,
> First time poster on the forum, 2nd Tag purchase. I just purchased this Carrera Twin Time from a reputable eBay seller (although not a jeweler). Watch is guaranteed authentic, and I was hoping to get a confirmation from the experts here. The watch is lovely (apart from my fingerprint smudges) and it certainly seems to be the real deal. What do you guys think? Thanks!


No obvious faults but this model is not one I know a lot about.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looking real from here...


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



placebo said:


> Thanks Factor !!
> so it the caseback number is good?





solid610 said:


> Thanks Intrinsic Factor!


You're welcome, hope I helped.


----------



## Hoozah

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I found this on my local trade list,















It looks like WAC1110 model, but if you look closely..."swiss made" is separated by 6o'clock indexes.

I thought this only started with WAH model of formula 1....








(borrowed WAC1110 image from *JOSBETITO* )


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

We need a movement pic!!


----------



## Hoozah

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I was suppose to meet the guy today, but I turned it down. Think of the awkwardness...

"Hey man, your watch looks real suspicious. Do you mind if I open it up, so I can call you a fraud?"


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Hoozah said:


> I was suppose to meet the guy today, but I turned it down. Think of the awkwardness...
> 
> "Hey man, your watch looks real suspicious. Do you mind if I open it up, so I can call you a fraud?"


I understand.

What I find interesting is how easily people do worse when posting in public forums! LOL I guess that is why we have moderators... but the TAG Crew is pretty mellow... I think that means most of us are secure enough in who we are so we don't have to build ourselves up by putting down others. That says something nice about TAG owners


----------



## Hoozah

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the help Eeeb. I look forward to become a Tag owner someday (probably soon)!


----------



## rleidy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Would anyone else care to comment on the authenticity of the Twin-Time near the end of page 5? I do have a few weeks to return it if it does turn out to be a replica. I've not found its serial number mentioned for any other watch photos or ads. About its operation - the manual winding is very smooth. I was expecting the clicky sound of the cheap watches of my childhood (showing my ignorance here). I thought the Twin-Time wasn't winding at all since it was so smooth and silent. Changing the date and GMT hand yielded a satisfying "thunk" feel as they settled into place. The second hand movement is not quite a sweep - more like 4 movements per second. Does that help to confirm it? Thanks to anyone who would like to weigh-in.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rleidy said:


> Would anyone else care to comment on the authenticity of the Twin-Time near the end of page 5? I do have a few weeks to return it if it does turn out to be a replica. I've not found its serial number mentioned for any other watch photos or ads. About its operation - the manual winding is very smooth. I was expecting the clicky sound of the cheap watches of my childhood (showing my ignorance here). I thought the Twin-Time wasn't winding at all since it was so smooth and silent. Changing the date and GMT hand yielded a satisfying "thunk" feel as they settled into place. The second hand movement is not quite a sweep - more like 4 movements per second. Does that help to confirm it? Thanks to anyone who would like to weigh-in.


100% genuine.


----------



## Jakobe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys. Have a person that is offering me this watch saying its worth 1,000$ new. The condition is horrible yet I'm skeptical whether it is authentic. Take a gander!!















Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jakobe said:


> Hey guys. Have a person that is offering me this watch saying its worth 1,000$ new. The condition is horrible yet I'm skeptical whether it is authentic. Take a gander!!
> 
> View attachment 735917
> View attachment 735918
> 
> 
> Please let me know! Thanks


I'm skeptical too...:think:


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jakobe said:


> Hey guys. Have a person that is offering me this watch saying its worth 1,000$ new. The condition is horrible yet I'm skeptical whether it is authentic. Take a gander!!
> ....
> Please let me know! Thanks


It was worth more than $1K when new. I've never seen that dial but a movement pic would make me feel better saying it is worth about $1 now... and not much more. But I might be wrong. (I, for sure, wouldn't buy it.)

It's ugly ... must be a fake :-d. Some of these fakes are completely unlike any real TAG. Maybe others will know more.


----------



## Lozkan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi i got this Aquaracer Wab2010. The plastic around the movement is what i feel a bit suspicious about... Can you tell by these pictures if its a fake?


----------



## Hoozah

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Movement looks like a real deal. Don't worry about the plastic stuff, it's a movement holder.


----------



## dnw1973

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I saw this posted on Ebay

TAG Heuer Watch Unisex | eBay

I am assuming that this is a fake (not the Monaco 24 that the seller claims) - so why would anyone bid anything (currently at more than $500) for this?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dnw1973 said:


> I saw this posted on Ebay
> 
> TAG Heuer Watch Unisex | eBay
> 
> I am assuming that this is a fake (not the Monaco 24 that the seller claims) - so why would anyone bid anything (currently at more than $500) for this?


Why? "There's a sucker born every minute," - P.T. Barnham


----------



## doicatbui123

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dear all,
Pls help me to check whether this Tag is real or fake? i won it in an auction, i believe it real but cant know the truth.

Thank you very much,


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Quite real!


----------



## doicatbui123

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Very happy to hear your rating, it releases my so far concern.
Thank you very much, Eeeb!


----------



## huzsar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lozkan said:


> Hi i got this Aquaracer Wab2010. The plastic around the movement is what i feel a bit suspicious about... Can you tell by these pictures if its a fake?
> View attachment 736353
> View attachment 736355
> View attachment 736356


Could anyone tell:
Always thought that, the absence of reference number or serial number on a back case or bracelet is the sign of fake. 
So, it's not right?


----------



## calibre24

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



huzsar said:


> Could anyone tell:
> Always thought that, the absence of reference number or serial number on a back case or bracelet is the sign of fake.
> So, it's not right?


The movement looks to be genuine, the plastic ring is quite normal in these watches also. The case back however should have the watch model number and serial number printed below the word 'Sapphire'. Reasons for this not being there could be that the watch has at some point been refurbished and thus worn away, the case back has been replaced at some point and has not had the numbers replaced or it has intentionally been removed for some reason.

Overall all I'm pretty sure it is real.


----------



## calibre24

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It does seem like there are some markings? Are you sure there isn't a faint sign of a model and serial number?


----------



## nick12186

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, Can someone confirm that this is authentic? Thanks.


----------



## Triton9

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



nick12186 said:


> Hi, Can someone confirm that this is authentic? Thanks.
> View attachment 739252
> View attachment 739253
> View attachment 739254
> View attachment 739255
> View attachment 739256
> View attachment 739259
> View attachment 739260
> View attachment 739264


Looks authentic, Bro!


----------



## iheartrvca

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Would like to also know if this Tag Heuer is authentic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



iheartrvca said:


> Would like to also know if this Tag Heuer is authentic? Thanks in advance.


No obvious flaws. Probably genuine!


----------



## iheartrvca

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> No obvious flaws. Probably genuine!


TY!!!!

anyone else have any input before i decide to pull the trigger?


----------



## elev8rz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

*UPDATE* Okay, just realized I put this in the wrong thread. Should have been in the IWC Forum. My mistake. If you can still offer any info, I'd appreciate it.

This is an IWC Mark XV without the original deployment strap. I have my doubts about it due to the hands, but I'm no expert. Could anyone help? I took the best pics I could. If you'd like to see more just ask. Thanks!


























There are no identifying markings on/in the movements. Also, the backing had no markings either.













Here, at the top and to the left, you can see some kind of debris (or corrosion?) on the movement. It didn't give way with a light brushing.


----------



## Andrew Ax

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*






































Can somebody help with this watch authenticity?


----------



## permagnar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How about this? I've seen the (a) warranty card, and it's stamped by a dealer in the heuer familiy. 
Here are pictures of the watch:















Also larger files: http://permagnar.net/media/tagheuer/3.jpeg
Caseback: http://permagnar.net/media/tagheuer/4.jpeg
http://permagnar.net/media/tagheuer/5.jpeg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tgrule80

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey everyone. Thanks for looking, I started a thread a few days ago about a watch Longines watch that I am interested in purchasing. I have added some more information that I hope will help authenticate the watch. Please take a look at the link below and let me know what you think. Thanks! https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/need-help-authenticating-longines-watch-708255.html


----------



## alaameree

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

here is my watch ! please check for me i got as a gift 1 week ago from my father he did have it from before 5 years or 3 but he never used it because he doesn't like metal straps only leather!













it also comes with the red and black box with papers and card and catalog etc.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tgrule80 said:


> Hey everyone. Thanks for looking, I started a thread a few days ago about a watch Longines watch that I am interested in purchasing. I have added some more information that I hope will help authenticate the watch. Please take a look at the link below and let me know what you think. Thanks! https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/need-help-authenticating-longines-watch-708255.html


Welcome to WUS. In order to keep things rational and orderly, it is best to post in the appropriate forum. In this case either Public or Longines. But it is considered rude behavior (and actually violates forum rules) to post in more than one forum.

While many of us here know about Longines, we talk about TAGHeuer and Heuer here.

So my answer is it is a complete fake and you should instead buy a vintage Longines or a new TAGHeuer! :-d


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



alaameree said:


> here is my watch ! please check for me i got as a gift 1 week ago from my father he did have it from before 5 years or 3 but he never used it because he doesn't like metal straps only leather!
> View attachment 742180
> View attachment 742181
> 
> it also comes with the red and black box with papers and card and catalog etc.


Looks real. I hope you got Dad something nice for Fathers Day (that's a US holiday celebrating Fatherhood).


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Hoozah said:


> I found this on my local trade list,
> View attachment 735037
> View attachment 735038
> It looks like WAC1110 model, but if you look closely..."swiss made" is separated by 6o'clock indexes. I thought this only started with WAH model of formula 1....
> View attachment 735045
> (borrowed WAC1110 image from *JOSBETITO* )


That looks more like the mid sized WAC1210, I have the 1211 looks the same apart from the white face, looks prerty accurate but a pic of the movements will tell u more , how much does he want?Regards Francois


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*





















Unbelievable an idiot on a website called bidorbuy.co.za want to convince me that a reputable jeweler gave him a valuation certificate of $ 3'000.00 for this fong kong watch, the tag log even came off haha I must look really dumb to him


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The seller is a follower of PT Barnham - "There's a sucker born every minute" :-d

... unfortunately he is probably right. Oh well... knowledge is power.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

And to cap it all of some poor sucker has already upped the bet from $1 to $200 if u are dumb them u must suffer haha


----------



## marc78

*is this genuine*







































The numbers CAV5115. FT6019 1660448


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfw said:


> View attachment 742896
> View attachment 742897
> View attachment 742898
> Unbelievable an idiot on a website called bidorbuy.co.za want to convince me that a reputable jeweler gave him a valuation certificate of $ 3'000.00 for this fong kong watch, the tag log even came off haha I must look really dumb to him


Just am update on the authentic fake/s all his fake ads has been deleted, why? Cause I am very persistent haha, saved a few people some money I reckon


----------



## marc78

*Re: is this genuine*



marc78 said:


> View attachment 743633
> View attachment 743634
> View attachment 743635
> View attachment 743636
> View attachment 743638
> View attachment 743640
> 
> 
> The numbers CAV5115. FT6019 1660448


CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME OUT


----------



## cfw

*Re: is this genuine*

Marc the fact that when u do a google search with model no and serial no gives u a hit raises a flag, it might be a fake, the way I understand TAG no's is that each TAG's serial no is unique, but I could be wrong, can u post a close up of the movement?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: is this genuine*



cfw said:


> Marc the fact that when u do a google search with model no and serial no gives u a hit raises a flag, it might be a fake, the way I understand TAG no's is that each TAG's serial no is unique, but I could be wrong, can u post a close up of the movement?


Model numbers identify the model. They are not unique to a watch. Serial numbers identify the watch. They are supposed to be unique... when you find multiple examples of the same serial number, the watches are fakes.

The dial looks very strange too... but none of the pictures are of sufficient quality to be sure it is a fake... but they are good enough to say it is probably a fake. Better pics would help a whole lot!


----------



## marc78

*Re: is this genuine*

trying to upload better pics


----------



## Robococo

*Re: is this genuine*

Hi

Looking to buy my first tag. Anyone let me know if this looks fake.

Tag Heuer Professional 2000 Chronograph Watch - CE1111 SERVICED+POLISHED 1/10 | eBay

Many thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: is this genuine*



marc78 said:


> trying to upload better pics


Looks yummy to me but others may see something I don't.


----------



## marc78

*Re: is this genuine*

hi does this watch look genuine


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: is this genuine*



marc78 said:


> hi does this watch look genuine


Hummmmm.... well, no. LOL


----------



## wilderbeest

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Another day, another fake TAG Heuer ...

This one has a fake Chinese Valjoux 7750 (as I guess most of them do).

Detailed thread with pics is here: Repair: fake TAG Heuer Grand Carrera / fake Valjoux 7750 | Watch Guy

Enjoy,

Christian


----------



## Grend0

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello guys. Can you please help me and tell if this one is genuine or fake? Some photos:








































​
More pictures here: TAG HEUER CARRERA automatic Calibre 5 According to seller it was bought in 2009 in USA. Do you think it's worth buying for ~$1150?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Grend0 said:


> Hello guys. Can you please help me and tell if this one is genuine or fake? Some photos:
> 
> More pictures here: TAG HEUER CARRERA automatic Calibre 5 According to seller it was bought in 2009 in USA. Do you think it's worth buying for ~$1150?​


​
I'd spend some more time researching posts on the forum. I think the striping on the rotor may be wrong but some research will probably tell you for sure.


----------



## Kurlicus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everyone,

Looking at this particular auction: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC TAG HEUER MONACO BLUE CALIBRE 12 AUTOMATIC NO RESERVE | eBay

Seller says he guarantees the authenticity of the watch or that he'll issue a full refund.

I intend to take it to a dealer like DeJaun or Ben Bridge to have them verify it.

Anyone have any input of their own, while I await delivery?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The best check is not the case or dial, it is the movement. No pics of that... Good luck!


----------



## MaxL

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, this is a great forum and I am glad I found you, my first question...is this real?or must I embarrass myself by taking into a jewellers.Thank you
It is stainless steel but the flash makes it appear to be black


----------



## alexei21

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

GENUINE TAG HEUER AQUARACER CAF2012 Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel Watch | eBay

please help, is this legit?
thx


----------



## Kurlicus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

When you refer to the movement, what exactly are you referring to? The internal equipment? Sorry...this is my first major watch purchase...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kurlicus said:


> When you refer to the movement, what exactly are you referring to? The internal equipment? Sorry...this is my first major watch purchase...


Yes. I guess it's called a movement because that's the part of the watch that moves?? Sometimes it's called the calibre or caliber.


----------



## CafeRacerMark

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I hope I'm putting a post about a well dodgy eBay watch for sale in the right thread

Tagheuer 1000 | eBay

I feel a bit sorry for someone who spent £205 on a previous buy Tagheuer SLR300 | eBay


----------



## Debora

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this Cyma is a franken? I suspect so, because it's been on sale for a while, as well as some other elements that don't feel like they add up (though I fall for watches as a designer rather than as a purist.) But I don't have the experience to really know. I'd The specs from the seller are:

*CYMA *.
Dial diameter: 41mm.
Case wide: 45mm
Wide with crown: 48mm
Case long from lug to lug: 50mm .

The watch is in good working condition. 

I'm wondering if I should be concerned about what looks to be a space around the movement in the top left.
I'm a newbie (to watches as well as the forum), so I'm sorry if this sounds like an obvious question but: I should make a new thread to ask questions about the dial, right?

Thanks


----------



## Kurlicus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Gotcha...I didn't want to assume the front facing part of the watch like a smart ass 

I'll post pics upon delivery...should be this Friday!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Debora said:


> Is this Cyma is a franken? I...


I don't think TAGHeuer has anything to do with Cyma. It is a Swatch Group company, not a LVMH company. Try the Vintage forum. That is a better place to ask.

And Welcome to WUS... it's arranged by topic forums. (Since I moderate in Vintage too, I'll give you my prepost answer, the dial looks hinky to me!) ... but take it to Vintage.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



CafeRacerMark said:


> I hope I'm putting a post about a well dodgy eBay watch for sale in the right thread
> 
> Tagheuer 1000 | eBay
> 
> I feel a bit sorry for someone who spent £205 on a previous buy Tagheuer SLR300 | eBay


Dodgy is the right word for this watch!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



alexei21 said:


> GENUINE TAG HEUER AQUARACER CAF2012 Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel Watch | eBay
> 
> please help, is this legit?
> thx


A Valjoux 7750-based watch. Casing looks good. No movement pics but the Chinese 7750 clones are pretty good so they won't help unless detailed. Others may know more!!


----------



## MaxL

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

any luck looking at my Tag? am forever hopeful!


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry MaxL its a fake, the WL is a Link model watch and the W stands for watch, not chronograph


----------



## Debora

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I don't think TAGHeuer has anything to do with Cyma. It is a Swatch Group company, not a LVMH company. Try the Vintage forum. That is a better place to ask.
> 
> And Welcome to WUS... it's arranged by topic forums. (Since I moderate in Vintage too, I'll give you my prepost answer, the dial looks hinky to me!) ... but take it to Vintage.


I feel more than a little silly - thanks for pointing out that this is for TAGHeuer, I found this thread through a search & didn't realize. I'll definitely repost in the Vintage forum. Sorry for the gaffe!

Debora


----------



## MaxL

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

aw , thank you. but where is the WL bit? I can only find WJ on it.


----------



## Kurlicus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is the Monaco Calibre 12 Monaco that I received. Attached are some pictures of it. There are a lot but I wanted to make sure I showed each aspect from the watch, to the package, the movement, and so on. Note that the serial number has been censored.

I had a couple jewelers look at it and both said that if its a fake its a pretty damn good one.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I see no problems but the movement pics are not good enough to see problems... others may know more.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Debora said:


> I feel more than a little silly - thanks for pointing out that this is for TAGHeuer, I found this thread through a search & didn't realize. I'll definitely repost in the Vintage forum. Sorry for the gaffe!
> 
> Debora


No problem. We forgive you!! 

And, again, welcome!


----------



## Kurlicus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I see no problems but the movement pics are not good enough to see problems... others may know more.


What kinds of pictures would help?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kurlicus said:


> What kinds of pictures would help?


Closeups of the rotor and the baseplate under the balance wheel...


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

MaxL just saw the WJ now but its still a fake  the W stands for normal watch ur watch is a chronograph which should have a C code, how much did u pay for it?


----------



## Kurlicus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How are these? Sorry for the quality...my camera just can't seem to focus exactly where I need it to.

Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks good from the data available!


----------



## Kurlicus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for looking at it for me.

I took it to four local reputable jewelers - one of them remarked, "If this is a fake, it's a damn good one!"

I've been lusting after this watch for years...


----------



## brustlhr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Posts69 
*TAG AUQUARACER REAL?*

HI,
I have this tag heuer auquaracer _WAB1120,
I want to sell it, i had this for three years, so i was looking close at it to see if it was on the up and up,
1st. there is no serial on the back below the WAB1120, that got my attention, is this unusual> even the fakes have serial numbers! 
2nd the movement is not marked tag heuer just FO6111, looking i have found this movement used in this model...but....
so here are the pictures. is it real or a fake, or gray market?
































all answers would be appreciated
thank you_


----------



## Triton9

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks good. I think that Aquaracer shall be legit.[mod delete - pls keep sales activity in PMs or the appropriate sales forum]


----------



## qadhi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

this looks good from the pictures..the movement is real..get it!



Kurlicus said:


> Thanks for looking at it for me.
> 
> I took it to four local reputable jewelers - one of them remarked, "If this is a fake, it's a damn good one!"
> 
> I've been lusting after this watch for years...


----------



## brustlhr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

[mod delete - pls keep sales activity in PMs or the appropriate sales forum]


----------



## brustlhr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

0k ty


----------



## miguel59

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry, didn't see this thread when I started my own so here goes....

Hi everyone, could you please authenticate (or otherwise) this calibre 5?Hi there, took a punt on this watch from a well known auction site but it came with no box or paperwork.

It does look and feel genuine to me, but as I'm by no means an expert I thought I'd seek the advice of the great and the good of this fine forum.b-)

Please be gentle with me.:-d










Click this bar to view the original image of 1252x939px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1252x939px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1252x939px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1252x939px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1252x939px.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



miguel59 said:


> Sorry, didn't see this thread when I started my own so here goes....
> 
> *Hi everyone, could you please authenticate (or otherwise) this calibre 5?*
> 
> Hi there, took a punt on this watch from a well known auction site but it came with no box or paperwork.
> 
> It does look and feel genuine to me, but as I'm by no means an expert I thought I'd seek the advice of the great and the good of this fine forum.b-)
> 
> Please be gentle with me.
> :-d
> ​


The movement looks pretty good...


----------



## miguel59

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> The movement looks pretty good...


Cheers, just been comparing it with pics of the same watch in the Carrera thread and it does look identical in every way, especially round the back.

It's a fraction lighter than my Aquaracer alarm but I sort of expect that; I suppose I just need some validation due to it having no documentation and getting it (if it's genuine that is) for a very good price.


----------



## rotlint

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,

I'm an novice who just bought a so-called 74 Kaliber *Glashütte *on ebay. (The story is textbook: Ebay novice, wishes to buy a nice watch for husband's birthday. Assumes from the detail of information/image quality that it is a reliable seller. Non-auction piece. Sent a very low bid not expecting it to be taken. Now, getting what I paid for??)

Before sending payment, I would like some experts to confirm my intuition: that I did not look carefully and it's obviously a fake.

-The watch face says *"automatic" and "shockproof*." I assume this is the clear sign that this is not an authentic watch. 
-Was *Glashütte *in the export business like the seller says? I assume not. 
-There were no images of the back/inside. Have asked the seller for verification.

Advice would be much appreciated! Thank you!

HAU GUB Glashütte Automatic Kal.74 Goldplaque RAR! | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rotlint said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm an novice who just bought a so-called 74 Kaliber *Glashütte *on ebay. (The story is textbook: Ebay novice, wishes to buy a nice watch for husband's birthday. Assumes from the detail of information/image quality that it is a reliable seller. Non-auction piece. Sent a very low bid not expecting it to be taken. Now, getting what I paid for??)
> 
> Before sending payment, I would like some experts to confirm my intuition: that I did not look carefully and it's obviously a fake.
> 
> -The watch face says *"automatic" and "shockproof*." I assume this is the clear sign that this is not an authentic watch.
> -Was *Glashütte *in the export business like the seller says? I assume not.
> -There were no images of the back/inside. Have asked the seller for verification.
> 
> Advice would be much appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> HAU GUB Glashütte Automatic Kal.74 Goldplaque RAR! | eBay


This is the TAGHeuer forum. I would suggest asking in either German or Vintage. They will know more than us!


----------



## El Cheapacabra

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This looks real to me. Any other opinions?


----------



## lvz053

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I was looking at getting this TAG HEUER CALIBRE 16 CHRONOGRAPH. Looks to be a good deal but hard to tell if I can trust the seller.

STUNNING TAG HEUER CALIBRE 16 CHRONOGRAPH 41MM WATCH WITH BROWN STRAP & DIAL | eBay

This is what I dug up from my online research:
He has 219 feedback ratings all positive but when I looked into the actual feedback the majority is from one person and he is the buyer. 
He does have a website and phone number.
Luxury Watch Deals by CBA Luxury Gifts
T: (718) 200-5300

When I goggled the number it came up with some Asian call girl or spa service along with the luxurywatchdeals website.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



lvz053 said:


> ...
> When I goggled the number it came up with some Asian call girl or spa service along with the luxurywatchdeals website.


Puts a whole new spin on 'call for service'... I see no problems with the watch but this one of the most faked TAGHeuers.

Buy the seller... i.e. don't buy this watch!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A little background information on the general problem of counterfeiting....

Sophisticated frauds : Swiss crack down on fake watches from China- swissinfo


----------



## WillyLix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Simple quesion. Is this real or fake?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



WillyLix said:


> Simple quesion. Is this real or fake?
> 
> View attachment 766471


Insufficient data to say for sure but it feels like a fake to me... the dial seems to have a problem at the date window and the lettering seems wrong... and the bezel's numbers are not crisp. More data will get a better answer.


----------



## DCasey9

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

New to this forum and just got a new tag and was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this new F1 I recently got. It seems legit to me, but just want to be sure. Thanks  I also have some more pictures if needed.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DCasey9 said:


> New to this forum and just got a new tag and was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this new F1 I recently got. It seems legit to me, but just want to be sure. Thanks  I also have some more pictures if needed.


First step - run the serial number through Google to see if that is a serial number on other watches. If so, bad sign. They are unique except on fakes.


----------



## DCasey9

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> First step - run the serial number through Google to see if that is a serial number on other watches. If so, bad sign. They are unique except on fakes.


The only thing that I could get from google were Brazilian license plates. I googled tag heuer ______ and tried again with just the serial number. I'm assuming thats a good start, correct? Thanks.


----------



## UncleNos

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone some lovely watches on here.
I'm hoping that you can tell me if this tag kirium F1 my wife bought for me is real or not looks like the real deal as it's pretty close to my brothers kirium automatic chronometer?
Many thanks


----------



## djacobs28056

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Any info on this one???

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Excellent Condition W/Box & Papers No Reserve!!!! | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



UncleNos said:


> Hi everyone some lovely watches on here.
> I'm hoping that you can tell me if this tag kirium F1 my wife bought for me is real or not looks like the real deal as it's pretty close to my brothers kirium automatic chronometer?
> Many thanks


If the LCD display is really there, it's really real!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



djacobs28056 said:


> Any info on this one???
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 Excellent Condition W/Box & Papers No Reserve!!!! | eBay


Ah, one of the original F1s  Looks real to me but a movement pic would help a lot.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

the bezel is actually ok for the 2000 series this age. But that's about it. Fake dial, fake hands, ultra-fake logo, and very very ugly. Keep away.



WillyLix said:


> Simple quesion. Is this real or fake?
> 
> View attachment 766471


----------



## GiBee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys, really glad a forum like this exists and more importantly this thread. Just bought a watch off of eBay and I'm a bit worried if it's fake. I've been hunting and hunting and not found any picks of the Calibre 17 movement with this rotor... so a bit worried. Seen Grand's with black text, was expecting a rotor without the cut out bits...

The strap is quite worn it does have the Tag Heuer stamp.


----------



## UncleNos

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> If the LCD display is really there, it's really real!


Many thanks Eeeb the lcd is there, only thing that it doesn't seem to do is change the language (but that might be me)
The wife will be happy that its kosher..


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



GiBee said:


> Hi Guys, really glad a forum like this exists and more importantly this thread. Just bought a watch off of eBay and I'm a bit worried if it's fake. I've been hunting and hunting and not found any picks of the Calibre 17 movement with this rotor... so a bit worried. Seen Grand's with black text, was expecting a rotor without the cut out bits...
> 
> The strap is quite worn it does have the Tag Heuer stamp.


The pics are in the forum, somewhere! Looks good to me... but owners may know more.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



UncleNos said:


> Many thanks Eeeb the lcd is there, only thing that it doesn't seem to do is change the language (but that might be me)
> The wife will be happy that its kosher..


Here is the manual for the Kirium F1. I hope it helps 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/kirium-f1-manual-pdf-463387.html


----------



## GiBee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> The pics are in the forum, somewhere! Looks good to me... but owners may know more.


Thanks Eeeb, yeah been searching away. Tried Calibre 17, CV2113, etc. The more read the more I think it's ok, it's got the ETA symbol and number stamped into the movement.


----------



## UncleNos

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> Here is the manual for the Kirium F1. I hope it helps
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/kirium-f1-manual-pdf-463387.html


I got the manual with the watch but obviously read the instructions incorrectly, got it now..
Glad to know all is well with the watch.


----------



## GiBee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This has probably be asked before, what does the 0-100 around the outside of the Carrera chronograph mean?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



GiBee said:


> This has probably be asked before, what does the 0-100 around the outside of the Carrera chronograph mean?


Ask this in a new thread as this thread is primarily about authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If in doubt, send the watch to TH for servicing. I did, and they confirmed that my watch is 100% authentic.

They don't work on fakes.


----------



## canadian_hustla

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys,
Great thread. Hoping you can help me out here, just bought a tag off someone with a good rep, was hoping if you could tell me if it was real. He told me that he dropped it off at a jeweler and they said it was real, it is just that it is my first tag and the band feels so cheap (unless they all feel like this lol)
Thanks in advance
Dave








EDIT: it is supposed to be new, so do they come with a plastic sheet on top of the crystal to protect it from scratches? There is also plastic protector on the back that can be removed. Trying to take a picture of the back but my camera is FUBARd.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



GiBee said:


> Hi Guys, really glad a forum like this exists and more importantly this thread. Just bought a watch off of eBay and I'm a bit worried if it's fake. I've been hunting and hunting and not found any picks of the Calibre 17 movement with this rotor... so a bit worried. Seen Grand's with black text, was expecting a rotor without the cut out bits...
> 
> The strap is quite worn it does have the Tag Heuer stamp.





GiBee said:


> Thanks Eeeb, yeah been searching away. Tried Calibre 17, CV2113, etc. The more read the more I think it's ok, it's got the ETA symbol and number stamped into the movement.


The movement is a genuine eta 2894-2 modular chronograph but believe it may be a have had a replacement movement sometime or a rotor switch.The reason i say this is because of the cut out rotor.I haven't seen these carrera classic models cv2111 and cv2113 with that rotor.Usually they have this rotor










It has a solid case back and you wouldn't really need to have a cut out(decorated rotor) if it wasn't going to be seen.


----------



## GiBee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^ Yes that's what I was hoping to see when I opened it up. That's the same as the Tag website, mine one is like a Calibre 17 RS without the 'Chronometer' and gold text rather than black. Very odd, as the ETA movement underneath is just too good, else it is a very nice fake :S

Have Tag been know to run parts for a short period of time or alternative service parts? I believe the watch is circa 2004 production, original owner bought it in the US.


----------



## rossini82

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, awesome forum!! first post actually - i've been desperately trying to figure out if something on ebay is the real deal or not and perhaps you experts might be able to identify this watch as real?
Here;s the auction
Tagheuer 1000 | eBay

It appears to be a mikrotimer?? But i've never seen one that doesn't go around to 1000? I don't really know that much about the model history though..

I got the seller to send some further pics of the back and box etc:



























Thanks guys for the help - it would make a great present for my dad, if i


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rossini82 said:


> Hey guys, awesome forum!! first post actually - i've been desperately trying to figure out if something on ebay is the real deal or not and perhaps you experts might be able to identify this watch as real?
> Here;s the auction
> Tagheuer 1000 | eBay
> 
> It appears to be a mikrotimer?? But i've never seen one that doesn't go around to 1000? I don't really know that much about the model history though.....
> 
> Thanks guys for the help - it would make a great present for my dad, if i


If you are giving it to your Dad, I hope it is an April Fools Day present... it's a fake... junk... worthless... I'd get my money back via PayPal. You have been 'had' as is said in the States.


----------



## GiBee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

So what's would be your general opinion on the watch, is it a fake or a genuine watch which has had some alterations? as I'll send it back and get a refund. If Tag Heuer never made this rotor then that's got to be alarm bells right?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



GiBee said:


> So what's would be your general opinion on the watch, is it a fake or a genuine watch which has had some alterations? as I'll send it back and get a refund. If Tag Heuer never made this rotor then that's got to be alarm bells right?


Best quote the post to which you are referring... (you can delete the pics). I can not tell which "the watch" is the watch to which you refer.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Eeeb hes referring to the carrera classic chronograph.

Your watch isn't a fake,like i said its either had a replacement movement in it at some time or somebody changed the rotor.

This is the only discrepancy with the watch.The movement even if it has been swapped is the correct one albeit with a slighty different rotor than what they originally came out of the factory with.

The rotor is a genuine TAG heuer decorated rotor which has been made for models which have a see thru back crystal.That's why you wouldn't have a decorated rotor if you have a solid case back.

TAG heuer may have done this when perhaps the watch was running slow or faulty.See with an eta 2894-2 movement if its not working properly its easier just to swap out the movement,because of the chronograph module require specialist tools to service it.

i wouldn't worry about it too much your movement is slighty better because it has a decorated rotor instead of a plain,but if you wanted 100% originality than it isn't quite that.


----------



## GiBee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



decipher28 said:


> Eeeb hes referring to the carrera classic chronograph.
> 
> Your watch isn't a fake,like i said its either had a replacement movement in it at some time or a somebody changed the rotor.
> 
> This is the only discrepancy with the watch.The movement even if it has been swapped is the correct one albeit with a slighty different rotor than what they originally came out of the factory with.
> 
> The rotor is a genuine TAG heuer decorated rotor which has been made for models which have a see thru back crystal.That's why you wouldn't have a decorated rotor if you have a solid case back.
> 
> TAG heuer may have done this when perhaps the watch was running slow or faulty.See with an eta 2894-2 movement if its not working properly its easier just to swap out the movement,because of the chronograph module require specialist tools to service it.
> 
> i wouldn't worry about it too much your movement is slighty better because it has a decorated rotor instead of a plain,but if you wanted 100% originality than it isn't quite that.


Thanks Decipher28 certainly put my mind at rest, was getting a little worried for a minute and you know what can happen when doubt sets in. What you say makes sense, I was just getting worried I'd run out of time to send it back, as by the time I've sent it in for a service (and they eyeball it) it would be too late. It seems to be running 5 seconds slow a day, might wear it for a couple of weeks to see if comes back in line, else I'll be sending it off for some TLC.


----------



## JabbaTheGut

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello I am new here and from the United Kingdom

I want to ask you knowledgable people a question, When in a charity shop recently I purchased a Small quartz watch, which is not working. The main body of the watch is Stainless steel, green face with gold outlined hour markers. but what i find strange is that it has the Tag Heuer shield with Heuer in red and white at the bottom of the shield but the letter V in white at the top. Nowhere do I see Tag. Does anyone know what this watch is, the make etc? has woman, girls or small boys size braclet.

Thank you


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JabbaTheGut said:


> Hello I am new here and from the United Kingdom
> 
> I want to ask you knowledgable people a question, When in a charity shop recently I purchased a Small quartz watch, which is not working. The main body of the watch is Stainless steel, green face with gold outlined hour markers. but what i find strange is that it has the Tag Heuer shield with Heuer in red and white at the bottom of the shield but the letter V in white at the top. Nowhere do I see Tag. Does anyone know what this watch is, the make etc? has woman, girls or small boys size braclet.
> 
> Thank you


A picture is worth 1K words...


----------



## sashaunl

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok, I could use a bit help here. Purchased this Carrera CV2014, never had a Tag before.

Model CV2014-1, Serial# starts with REJ31xx, Clasp FC 5014 (Stainless Steel F S5)...Calibre 16

I did my research online, I couldn't find anything that I should worry about.
Now, like I sad, never owned a Tag before, never owned a high end watch with polished case (only brushed steel). Compared to my Breitling and Tutima, this watch looks cheap.
Cheap, as in, looks like chrome, not so rugged (sure, not supposed to be), and weight is considerably less than both of my other watches (rubber band). All 3 of them run on 7750 base, so it's not the movement.
Even have a matching authenticity card (hand written, stamped), inner and outer box, instructions/manual. 
Is this watch real? Any suggestion/comments would be appreciated. Thank You


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is the 'fake busters' thread. Your post would be better placed in the I've got buyers remorse thread :roll:


----------



## Calibre 24

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi sashaunl, going off your description and the images you have provided I would say your TAG Heuer is real.

Calibre 24


----------



## bostontim

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am new here, if I were to bring a Formula 1 I am considering buying to a Tag Heuer AD, could they confirm if it is real or not . Otherwise does it need to be sent out to be authenicated.
Thanks for any replies


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bostontim said:


> I am new here, if I were to bring a Formula 1 I am considering buying to a Tag Heuer AD, could they confirm if it is real or not . Otherwise does it need to be sent out to be authenticated.
> Thanks for any replies


No doubt an AD will know more about the watch than you currently do so that is a good step. You can post good pics (especially of the insides!!) and the forum crew can comment.

I'm not sure where you would send a watch for authentication unless you are willing to pay for the service. And I assure you that service is normally for watches far more expensive than F1s... so will probably cost what you paid for the F1.


----------



## dboulter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all,

Hoping I can get some advice on a particular watch. It was my fathers, he has a collection of fake and authentic watches. Some boxed, some with certs, .. just a real big box of mess.

I took a couple to the jewellers and they said one was real one was fake and that they will normally destroy any fakes, so I really don't want to take this one I am going to show you to them just incase they smash it. I really like it. If it is a fake then I will certainly be buying the genuine version of it.

Here it is:























Cheers guys,

Danny.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dboulter said:


> View attachment 775956
> 
> View attachment 775957
> 
> 
> Cheers guys,
> 
> Danny.


This watch is still available... from a Chinese site for $110... Fake. Sorry.


----------



## dboulter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> This watch is still available... from a Chinese site for $110... Fake. Sorry.


Ahh that is a shame, feels really heavy, The strap also feels really good all the links move etc.. So what watch is it supposed to be and do tag still make and sell it? I bet the real one is amazing if this fake feels pretty good.


----------



## Watch.Men

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



wilderbeest said:


> Another day, another fake TAG Heuer ...
> 
> This one has a fake Chinese Valjoux 7750 (as I guess most of them do).
> 
> Detailed thread with pics is here: Repair: fake TAG Heuer Grand Carrera / fake Valjoux 7750 | Watch Guy
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Christian


The misspelling of "swiss" on the hammer is a pretty good giveaway. Also looks like there is lack of anti-reflective coating.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dboulter said:


> Ahh that is a shame, feels really heavy, The strap also feels really good all the links move etc.. So what watch is it supposed to be and do tag still make and sell it? I bet the real one is amazing if this fake feels pretty good.


It's a Monaco fake. Monacos are still made but not with that white dial. Go to tagheuer.com to see current models.


----------



## jimhull

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and just happened to stumble on it while researching a couple of watches I just bought. I would like to know your thoughts about the two watches in the links below. Are they real or are they fake? These are my first Tag watches. I have always wanted one, but have been on more of a Seiko budget. I picked both up for what seemed like good deals. I am interested to hear your opinions on authenticity.

TAG Heuer 1/10 Chronograph Professional 200m Gold/SS/Men's Diver Watch!!!! | eBay

TAG Heuer - Professional Watch, Chronograph - Two-Tone, 200, WK1121-0 | eBay


----------



## paisley

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank to all for the information and support provided here.
Opinions please on the possible authenticity of this (images below) watch - used Kirium chrono WL5110.


----------



## paisley

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

photos:


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^authentic


----------



## jimhull

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks in advance for your help on determining whether this is real or fake.  I recently purchased this TAG Heuer CK1121 for what I considered was a pretty good deal from an individual on Ebay.  It came with the box and spare links, but no papers. What do you guys think? Is it real or is it fake?


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^authentic


----------



## jacekalan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Genuine Tag Heuer Series 1000 Gents Watch Ref 973.006F | eBay

Tag Heuer 1000 Quartz Diver 980.013b Black Dial Stainless Steel 200m Quartz | eBay

are those authentic?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jacekalan said:


> Genuine Tag Heuer Series 1000 Gents Watch Ref 973.006F | eBay
> 
> Tag Heuer 1000 Quartz Diver 980.013b Black Dial Stainless Steel 200m Quartz | eBay
> 
> are those authentic?


Oooooh, nice ones!


----------



## jacekalan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Oooooh, nice ones!


Thank you for your reply. I'm really eager to buy Tag Heuer 1000 and I wanted to bid on one of them


----------



## nick227

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Interested in picking up this "vintage" formula 1 from a local buyer, what do you guys think as far as authenticity? Any tips on what to look for?  No idea about the signs for Tag's, especially older ones.

Thanks alot!

Edit: not sure how to delete the attached image now, it got corrupted


----------



## comedia1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys,

I had no idea this kind of thread was here. I picked up this Calibre 16 DD from a buddy of mine before he moved and was always curious if it was authentic. I swapped out the metal band for a generic leather one for the time being because I like the look better.

Pictures are here; http://i.imgur.com/PruEP.jpg (Front) and http://i.imgur.com/A1n7H.jpg (Back)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JustMee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Allright! i don't know how this forum works, but here goes:
This is a drawer watch as i will reffer to it as (Found it in a drawer haha). It also means the watch most likley is not real, and its missing the winder and the back case. The dial has also loosned up and spins around inside it
The only reason i put this here is because i've been around fakes before, and they do not have any kind of weight to it, but this watch is massive. Would appreciate it








Checking if this works


----------



## JustMee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## JustMee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## teko ajaib

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

nubie at this forum..
i've just purchased my 1st TAG on ebay, now i'm kinda worried whether it's autentic or not 









it doesn't have code wk 1311 / 1311 etc
*dizzy

thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Open it up and look inside.  That will tell you.  Otherwise give us better pics.


----------



## teko ajaib

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Eeeb.. Ok, will do it soon, thanks

Btw i've already phone the store and they told me to go to the service center and have it checked


----------



## Kurlicus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have a question for Monaco owners regarding the lume. I have a CAW2111 FC6183 - when I charge it, the glow only seems to last for maybe 30+ minutes. I'm having a hard time deciding whether it's a defect or just that the lume of these watches isn't as good as other types of watches, such as my Omega Seamaster 300M. I attribute it to the fact the Monaco has smaller dials for the lume compared to my Omega.

What experience do other owners have with the lume of their Monacos?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## David1122

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

love this forum,  can I please get you expert out there to help identify this aquaracer for me?  bought this from a friend's friend but unsure of its origin.  Thanks in advance 

d05daf54.jpg picture by davidct1122 - Photobucket


----------



## Robin André Eklund

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello! 
New to the forum.  Are interested in your opinions on this watch.? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## TM74

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



nick227 said:


> Interested in picking up this "vintage" formula 1 from a local buyer, what do you guys think as far as authenticity? Any tips on what to look for?  No idea about the signs for Tag's, especially older ones.Thanks alot!Edit: not sure how to delete the attached image now, it got corrupted
> 
> View attachment 786327
> View attachment 786328
> View attachment 786343


Looks identical to my old F1 (which I sadly lost - you didn't pick it up in a field in Surrey around a month ago by any chance? ). The only difference is mine did not have 'Formula' stamped on the clasp. Looks good to me though.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Robin André Eklund said:


> Hello!
> New to the forum.  Are interested in your opinions on this watch.?
> 
> Thanks for any help


Pics lack sufficient detail to say anything with confidence... but it looks good from what little I can make out.


----------



## Robin André Eklund

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Pics lack sufficient detail to say anything with confidence... but it looks good from what little I can make out.


Thanks for the answer! I will get some new pics when i can get my hands on a better camera: )


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Pics lack sufficient detail to say anything with confidence... but it looks good from what little I can make out.


i agree.ideally you'd want better movement pics,to be totally confident,but if i had to say one way or the other than i'm quite certain its legit.


----------



## Robin André Eklund

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



decipher28 said:


> i agree.ideally you'd want better movement pics,to be totally confident,but if i had to say one way or the other than i'm quite certain its legit.


Thats good! If its legit, what is a good price? 

thanks/Robin


----------



## joseme1982

*Tag Heuer CE1111*

Hello all,
I am looking into buying this watch. seller says he guarantees authenticity. no papers nor box comes with the watch. any input is appreciated.
thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*



joseme1982 said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking into buying this watch. seller says he guarantees authenticity. no papers nor box comes with the watch. any input is appreciated.
> thanks!
> 
> View attachment 793351


No known fakes of the central minutes chronograph watches...


----------



## joseme1982

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*



Eeeb said:


> No known fakes of the central minutes chronograph watches...


Great! Good to go then. Thanks for your quick response !!


----------



## mitchellb2005

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*

hello everyone, i am new here and am looking to buy my first tag. i am about to buy from a private party willing to accept paypal. the pictures scare me and there are no papers or box. i know the pictures suck, but is this watch the real deal?


----------



## gjp1uk

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*

hi
I posted in a thread some time ago and the thread has now been locked and replaced with this one. I have attached a link to it hopefully it will work. Can I have your views on my watch please.
Thanks

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/***-...-your-watches-here-538327-27.html#post4782247

p.s sorry this has come out as a reply to a previous users post but try as I could  I couldn't find the "new post" button?


----------



## Osvaldo Lujan

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*

bought a new watch on ebay

is this authentic or fake


----------



## RJM25R

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

One of the easiest ways to get an idea is how much you paid. If its too cheap it's too fake!


----------



## Watch.Men

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*



mitchellb2005 said:


> hello everyone, i am new here and am looking to buy my first tag. i am about to buy from a private party willing to accept paypal. the pictures scare me and there are no papers or box. i know the pictures suck, but is this watch the real deal?


Fake


----------



## jweezy

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*

Hello friends,

I was looking on eBay for my first Tag Heuer watch, and I came across a eBay store that sells many pre-owned Tag Heuers.

His username is *gqlq* on eBay. Can anybody verify the authenticity of the watches?

Thank you in advanced!


----------



## Despotic

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*



jweezy said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I was looking on eBay for my first Tag Heuer watch, and I came across a eBay store that sells many pre-owned Tag Heuers.
> 
> His username is *gqlq* on eBay. Can anybody verify the authenticity of the watches?
> 
> Thank you in advanced!


You're asking for someone to go to ebay, find some user, find the "many" watches he is selling, look carefully at each picture of each of the "many" watches to see if it's a fake, categorize each watch as fake or real, come back here and report to you?

Good luck with that!


----------



## jweezy

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*



Despotic said:


> You're asking for someone to go to ebay, find some user, find the "many" watches he is selling, look carefully at each picture of each of the "many" watches to see if it's a fake, categorize each watch as fake or real, come back here and report to you?
> 
> Good luck with that!


Sorry, I was particularly interested in this;

TAG HEUER MEN'S F1 FORMULA GRANDE WATCH 200 METER DIVING BLACK W/BOX PAPERS | eBay

Thanks for comment.


----------



## bgoldstraw

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*

Hi, just looking for some advice please, I am about to buy the watch below tomorrow, I know the pics are not amazing but the seller seems extremely genuine.


----------



## bgoldstraw

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*

here is the original ebay link NEW MEN'S TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 CHRONOGRAPH TACHYMETRE WATCH CAU1115.BA0858 | eBay

it did not sell on there and I have arranged to meet the buyer tomorrow so any feedback would be really appreciated! thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*



bgoldstraw said:


> here is the original ebay link NEW MEN'S TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 CHRONOGRAPH TACHYMETRE WATCH CAU1115.BA0858 | eBay
> 
> it did not sell on there and I have arranged to meet the buyer tomorrow so any feedback would be really appreciated! thanks


The pics show no problems... but they show too little to say definitively...


----------



## bgoldstraw

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*



Eeeb said:


> The pics show no problems... but they show too little to say definitively...


I appreciate your thoughts, like you say they are not the best quality. Are there any things I could look out for tomorrow?

Thanks again


----------



## Despotic

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*



jweezy said:


> Sorry, I was particularly interested in this; TAG HEUER MEN'S F1 FORMULA GRANDE WATCH 200 METER DIVING BLACK W/BOX PAPERS | eBayThanks for comment.


Pictures dont show issues but they are small. I doubt its fake as price looks right too. Don't buy it at the buy now price as a new one on amazon is cheaper. Good luck!


----------



## eesh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



















Hi,

Saw this watch on a sales forum, can you please comment if it is real or fake. Strangely, now when I see it again, I think the dial says Automatic Chronograph and the movement is hand winding one. If real and in working condition, what should be a realistic price for it. It is gold plated and not solid gold case. Even if in working condition, I will have to factor in a service right after buying.

Listing is here and has better pics http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Heu...ristwatches&hash=item23213f8ae9#ht_922wt_1413

Thanks
Eesh Dewan


----------



## jacekalan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

real deal or fake?

Vintage Tag Heuer 1000 Professional Series 200m.Quartz.Retro.Spares or Repair | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Movement is missing parts. A battery will not revive it. ... but case/dial looks original.


----------



## jacekalan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

what about the crown? is it possible for tag heuer to have heuer only logo on the crown?


----------



## F.N.G.

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*







Got this as payment for 700 dollars owed in rent. Did I get the ole shaft? There are no visible serial numbers. Came in a really nice box and was wrapped around a little leather pillow.


----------



## eesh

F.n.g., sorry, fake

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matttaylor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

just picked up a second hand cs3100 carrera 1964 reissue. it came from a well regarded dealer who handles a lot of second hand watches and has generally good feedback. it wasn't on an original band, but all the features seem bang on the money (smooth sweep of second hand, luminosity, etc).

the only thing that has me slightly concerned is that the back has a serial number starting HB rather than the No. that i've seen on a lot of similar (albeit slightly later) Carrera re-editions. is this something i should be worried about?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jacekalan said:


> what about the crown? is it possible for tag heuer to have heuer only logo on the crown?


I don't worry about crowns so don't know the likelyhood of that happening... but the probably is not high I would guess.


----------



## ruqash

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Help me out I've just found this chronograph. It's said to be real Tag Heuer but still there is no info no info about year of make etc. I do not have more pictures unfortunatelly but I'll be picking up it in person so if you Can't tell which model is it or whether is it fake or not just tell me which can it be or what to check at first.

Cheers, Rukasz


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

this black carrera above does not look too good in my opinion...


----------



## ruqash

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If only You could tell me - is there any chance it is real thing - I am not willing to pay any money for false tag


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

TAG is constantly coming out with new Carrera versions. For some reason the finish on this does not look right and the subdial positions also do not. If you want absolute peace of mind, you should consider an Authorized Dealer, or at least a very reputable reseller. It will pay, in my opinion.



ruqash said:


> If only You could tell me - is there any chance it is real thing - I am not willing to pay any money for false tag


----------



## ruqash

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank You for Your reply. I probably gonna request more pictures of this particular one and send it straight away to Tag Heuer to get their opinion. Price of this one is like 600$ less then usual price of Carrera so it is not kind of 'once-in-a-lifetime-offer".

But still, thank You again for your help!


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

sure! just watchout... 600 off for a fake is still very expensive!



ruqash said:


> Thank You for Your reply. I probably gonna request more pictures of this particular one and send it straight away to Tag Heuer to get their opinion. Price of this one is like 600$ less then usual price of Carrera so it is not kind of 'once-in-a-lifetime-offer".
> 
> But still, thank You again for your help!


----------



## JES1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ruqash said:


> Help me out I've just found this chronograph. It's said to be real Tag Heuer but still there is no info no info about year of make etc. I do not have more pictures unfortunatelly but I'll be picking up it in person so if you Can't tell which model is it or whether is it fake or not just tell me which can it be or what to check at first.
> 
> Cheers, Rukasz


First of all, I'm pretty new here at this forum and no expert, but there are a lot of strange things here...
- The plastic wrap around the bracelet. Never seen that on an authentic Tag Heuer before. I guess that could just be the seller trying to prevent scratches...
- The sub-dials, as previously mentioned, are positioned very close to the center. I'm assuming this should be a 41mm watch, and if so, the sub-dials should be positioned further out from the center. They just look cramped and awkward on this watch.
- Also, what's up with the numbering on the sub-dials? You'd think this would be a regular cal. 16 watch, with small seconds at 9, minutes at 12 and hours at 6. Instead, the small seconds dial goes up to a value of 7...? The minute dial goes to 12 and the hour dial goes to 24? Shouldn't a normal cal. 16 Carrera have 30 minute and 12 hours sub-dials, respectively?
- Finally, the date doesn't seem to really fill out the date window, which I believe it should do. I.e., the numbers are a bit on the small side.

Just my 2 cents, and my first attempt at dissecting pictures of a Tag


----------



## matttaylor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*




















a few pics of new purchase - anything look off about this? (not original strap obviously, but one i liked and replaced when i got watch)


----------



## salicaria

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi forum members -

need your help to confirm whether this watch is real or fake (pics attached). model is WG111C. there is another code just below the WG line that reads WL9426. got it from a local person who claimed to bought from Saks Fifth Avenue. your help is very appreciated


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



salicaria said:


> hi forum members -
> 
> need your help to confirm whether this watch is real or fake (pics attached). model is WG111C. there is another code just below the WG line that reads WL9426. got it from a local person who claimed to bought from Saks Fifth Avenue. your help is very appreciated


Looks real but movement pics would help confirm...


----------



## salicaria

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Flyinb44

*New Purchase, have some questions*

Hey all,

I bought this the other night online without box and papers. I haven't had a chance to take it into my jeweler and have him take a look at it yet. I was curious if anyone has access to a list of serial numbers for the CT2111 model? I'm just trying to verify its authenticity. I've had other TAG's and it passes all my visual tests without cracking the back open, but this is the first watch I've ever bought used, let alone without papers so I'm trying to set my mind at ease. Any help that any of you might be able to offer would be greatly appreciated.

Brian


----------



## nick227

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Another one im looking at,

It's an F1, older model


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You can look through the catalogs to see if that dial is shown. Given pics don't show a lot...


----------



## Flyinb44

*Re: New Purchase, have some questions*

Ok I guess I'm asking the wrong question. What are the defining marks of a fake on this model? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## underpar

*Re: New Purchase, have some questions*

Typically the fake Link bracelets will just have friction pins in the links, no screws inside. I've never seen a fake Tag Link that has the proper pin/screw system. Of course that will just tell you that the bracelet is fake but it's a pretty good indicator that the watch itself is also.


----------



## Eschoner02

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hey, found this watches at garage sale. Can you tell me about it? Could find anything on it. 
What I do know:
Front:
Tag logo
Swiss made on bottom. 
No numbers








back contains:
logo
Swiss made
water resistant 200meters tested
Stainless steel
above logo says on back : 
SWISS 
934.213


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Weird. Very Weird.


----------



## Eschoner02

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Weird. Very Weird.


Yea right? I can see the tag symbol on the face but when I try to take pic of it is black. it almost looks like a strange disc between dial and the glass....Anybody?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## newtag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys... I am considering purchasing this watch on ebay... Can you tell me the model and if it is authentic? Thanks so much!

Tag Heuer Professional Full-Size Stainless Silver Diver. Fits large wrist. LQQK: | eBay

Also is this one real?

TAG HEUER 1500 PROFESSIONAL EXCLUSIVE 2-TONE MENS WATCH, WD1221-K-20 *VERY NICE* | eBay

Thanks again!


----------



## newtag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Also is this one authentic?
TAG Heuer 4000 Full-size Stainless Steel Automatic 200M Date Mens Watch WF2110-K | eBay


----------



## newtag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

are these real... thankyou.

1. Tag Heuer BEAUTIFUL Professional 200 Meters Stainless Steel Mens Watch | eBay
2. TAG HEUER STAINLESS STEEL WRISTWATCH WD1211-K-21 PRE-OWED | eBay


----------



## NateIU10

*Re: New Purchase, have some questions*

Looks exactly like the Tag on my wrist right now (except mine is in desperate need of a cleanup/polish after seeing yours.)


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



newtag said:


> are these real... thankyou.
> 
> 1. Tag Heuer BEAUTIFUL Professional 200 Meters Stainless Steel Mens Watch | eBay
> 2. TAG HEUER STAINLESS STEEL WRISTWATCH WD1211-K-21 PRE-OWED | eBay


Probably for both.


----------



## MrMonaco

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, can anyone tell me their opinions on this watch?

Heuer Vintage Triple Calendar Bumper Automatic Watch 1950/60s rare black dial | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MrMonaco said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me their opinions on this watch?
> 
> Heuer Vintage Triple Calendar Bumper Automatic Watch 1950/60s rare black dial | eBay


No one can tell from these pictures.


----------



## incantana

*HELP! Fake Tag or real?*

Fake or real? If real, approx value? Thank you guys you are amazing!


----------



## William Tockman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

My commanding officer in the coast guard just came back from six weeks in Afghanistan. He killed his G-shock in combat and on his off day had stopped in an area off the beaten path commonly known for its black market where the area venders buy and sell contraband items, and items sold by mercs and other drug cartels. From what my CO had stated, the dealer a lot of the service members deal with tends to trade in items coming from killed/assassinated cartel members. To make a long story short, the deal sold him a watch for $20 USD, claimed to be authentic.

Skip ahead, while having dinner with my CO, he had a broken Fossil watch a G-shock and an Armatron, all casualties of combat. We had to make a beer run when I found a black watch in his cup holder. It was the one he bought at the black market. At first I noticed it had some heft to it and was an automatic. I then noticed it had a hand missing from the right side that apparently took the brunt of abuse from his checked luggage. Any case he offered to let me have it since it was a $20 dollar watch he bought just to last him the rest of the week. Not tempting fate, he chose not to wear it in the field.

It was then I noticed it was labeled as a Tag Heuer. I spent a good deal of time researching tonight the criteria for non-compliant TH watches, and for the most part it appears legit, but I'm still not 100% sure. The only thing that really is not sitting well with me is the act t hat I do not see a model number or S/N on it anywhere. I realize that it is possible to be written inside somewhere. I just do not have the expertise with TH to really make an educated call on the authenticity.


----------



## JES1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks very fake to me, and as such I guess the price was reasonable  Google "Heuer Mikrograph" to see what it should look like.


----------



## guemsss

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everybody, 
I would like to know your feeling about the authenticity of this TAG HEUER S/EL, model CG1110-0, from (around) 1996. Serial number: J88240.
I only have these 3 pictures from the seller which is a person like you and I (no professionnal watch retailer); no papers, no box, all "lost while moving", nothing but the watch and a cool price...
I've tried to check every detail I could, I also took a look in old TAG catalogs, I contacted TAG itself (but I still waiting for an answer)... until now it seems ok. What do you think? The person lives far away and I cannot see it in real, but a friend will check it in person for me.
Thanks a lot for your feedback!





















Thanks again,
Guillaume


----------



## William Tockman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JES1 said:


> Looks very fake to me, and as such I guess the price was reasonable  Google "Heuer Mikrograph" to see what it should look like.


By what indications? I'm pretty sure it is not authentic as well, but going over all the indications I have read online, I have not been able to make the conclusion, and not sure if it is a matter which indication I am missing.


----------



## guemsss

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Melba but I ain't looking for a valuation, I already have an agreed price (and I've also been spending time on Ebay looking at every S/EL I could).
I am really looking for any if the S/EL is real or not... I'm sorry the pics are not so good, that's all I have...
If I purchase it, I'll let you know!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



William Tockman said:


> By what indications?...


Caseback is laser etched not stamped.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real


----------



## William Tockman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Caseback is laser etched not stamped.


Ah, cool, I didn't catch that. What sort of threw me in the non-authentic direction was the lack of any part number or serial number, and I thought maybe something more should have been on the face, but the laser etching versus stamping did not occur to me.


----------



## ablemad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi. i'm about to bid on this watch here Omega SpeedMaster Moon to Mars Men watch | eBay
But I'm afraid if it's a fake. I can't tell, but maybe some of you can. The only thing I notice is that Mars doesn't seem to have the same strong color as it has on other pictures if I google the watch. Is there a way to make sure before I start bidding? Thanks!


----------



## guemsss

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Eeeb, was this answer for me?
It's pretty funny, I've been able to contact Tag Heuer by two different means: 
- the TAG Heuer "after-sales service" DID find a trace of this number, they told that it is indeed a S/EL CG1110-0.
- the Customer Service (linked to Swizterland) could not recognize the serial number J88240
This Customer Service (just had them on the phone) told me that it could be that the watch, even fake, could have been in their hands for replacing the battery or something. I'm perplex.
The nice girl on the phone also told me that the "background of the date is black" on her catalog. I'm more perplex, I've never seen that before, and it would imply that the numbers are white or light grey... She's going to scan me the catalog page. 
Funny thing.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

guemsss.

your watch is legit.Although the date ring may indeed have been originally black/grey.

I've seen many authentic sel chrono with the white date ring maybe that's an indication of a movement replacement or date ring change i don't know,and i certainly wouldn't consider a watch to be a "Fraken" watch just because of a date ring colour.

One could also argue that the white date ring against a black dial makes reading the date more easily.

The hands and dial hour markers on the CG1110-0 could do with reluming.

the heuer mikrograph is a poor fake just take a look at calibre 11 review of one and your see straight away the difference in quality

TAG Heuer Carrera Mikrograph Anthracite- First Look | TAG Heuer Watch Reviews


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

mikrograph looks very fake to me


----------



## guemsss

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Decipher and Eeeb for your help. I will purchase the watch.. At least!


----------



## redpill

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Opinions on this one? It's on ebay and thinking of bidding (not sure if we're supposed to post auction URLs so sorry if not but it's here: Huge Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16 Mens CV2010 Chronograph | eBay)


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



redpill said:


> Opinions on this one? It's on ebay and thinking of bidding (not sure if we're supposed to post auction URLs so sorry if not but it's here:


Looks real. Vendor is ok... but don't take that as an endorsement as I consider them normally overpriced...


----------



## redpill

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Understood, thank you Eeeb. I tried to do my homework and read this entire thread before even asking. Thanks for all that you've done to help people here and spot the fakes, it's a real service to the community and the industry.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



redpill said:


> Understood, thank you Eeeb. I tried to do my homework and read this entire thread before even asking. Thanks for all that you've done to help people here and spot the fakes, it's a real service to the community and the industry.


Thanks for the nice words but do not give me the credit -- it should go to the TAGHeuer crew of regulars -- they are the source of our energy...

... too bad some of them are real pirates!  You will be able to tell which ones on Sep 19 when Talk Like A Pirate Day comes around!! LOL Here is an old thread


----------



## marcusjchid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Any ideas on the authenticity would be appreciated, never seen a Tag like this before, many thanks for your help.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is as fake as it can be !



marcusjchid said:


> Any ideas on the authenticity would be appreciated, never seen a Tag like this before, many thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 814187


----------



## marcusjchid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> This is as fake as it can be !


Thanks, thought it looked unusual, won't be buying that then !

This is my first day on the forum, my modest collection is :

2000 Classic Chrono white face blue dials CK1111-0
2000 Classic Chrono blue face silver dials CK1112
Link Chrono silver face CT1112
Formula 1 Chrono orange face CAH1113


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

you are very welcome to the forum! The 2000 series was my first "real watch", my first TAG Heuer and it still is the watch I wear most!



marcusjchid said:


> Thanks, thought it looked unusual, won't be buying that then !
> 
> This is my first day on the forum, my modest collection is :
> 
> 2000 Classic Chrono white face blue dials CK1111-0
> 2000 Classic Chrono blue face silver dials CK1112
> Link Chrono silver face CT1112
> Formula 1 Chrono orange face CAH1113


----------



## Mr Tetley

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi there,

Been a long time browser but this is my first post!


----------



## ganesh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Now I know why people ban their own countrymen from their ebay listiings. they comment without knowledge.
the person who has a doubt does not know that cal 12 has a concealed rotor. 
the other person who has commented on the crown does not know that before tag heuer it was only heuer .
What a pity such people try collecting watches . 
In my opinion such people should only try to win bread for their house rather than getting into noble hobbies .


----------



## ganesh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

please note this watch is not a fake and is original it has a concealed rotor (cal 12).


----------



## derix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

opinions on below watch?

Auctiva Image Hosting

thanks for your help


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Arlene468 said:


> Should i be posting this request elsewhere? i tried to do a decent search first just from my experience on other boards but if i missed something please let me know.


I am not sure what 'this request' refers to... This thread is where you can ask if a TAGHeuer or a Heuer is authentic... not all questions are answered because sometimes you can't tell. Post good pics and include the movement (insides) if you can.


----------



## dosei

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi
Anyone can help me with this watch's authenticity?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dosei said:


> Hi
> Anyone can help me with this watch's authenticity?


With dial pics like this you can match against known good pics like on the TAGHeuer site. Beyond that, little can be said with a dial pic. Casebacks inside and out and the movement are the best sources of information to determine authenticity.


----------



## Omyn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Curious if this Tag is authentic or not. Let me know if you need any more detailed pictures of any other areas.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Omyn said:


> Curious if this Tag is authentic or not. Let me know if you need any more detailed pictures of any other areas.


What an ugly fake...


----------



## Sam Wang

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here is the ebay link:
Brand New Tag Heuer Carrera Mens Watch CV2010.FC6233 | eBay




















Is this watch real? Thanks.


----------



## dosei

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> With dial pics like this you can match against known good pics like on the TAGHeuer site. Beyond that, little can be said with a dial pic. Casebacks inside and out and the movement are the best sources of information to determine authenticity.


Thanks. Will these movement pictures through the display back help?


----------



## salicaria

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*















Hello Forum members - 
Here are 2 pics of a ladies Tag Heuer. I would appreciate if anyone can tell me the model and direct me where I can learn more about it. I know the model codes from this forum. I have not seen this particular dial though, so wondering whether its a genuine one or not. I do not have other pics like movement etc of this watch at this point. Thanks a lot


----------



## qadhi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dosei said:


> Thanks. Will these movement pictures through the display back help?


sorry but its a FAKE


----------



## dosei

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



qadhi said:


> sorry but its a FAKE


Hi Qadhi

Thanks for replying, but can you tell me how you can tell?

I just found this sale post at another forum: http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=252573. I'm not the seller and I have no affiliation with the seller, but the movement looks identical to me.


----------



## qadhi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dosei said:


> Hi Qadhi
> 
> Thanks for replying, but can you tell me how you can tell?
> 
> I just found this sale post at another forum: Tag Heuer CARREREA DAY DATE CV2A10 - White dial - Excellent - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum. I'm not the seller and I have no affiliation with the seller, but the movement looks identical to me.


I found two issues in a quick look..the model number on the back says CV2A10..it only comes in black dial and this one is white 

Also, the calibre 16 movement is incorrect..notice the incorrect line between SWISS MADE..










here is a picture of a REAL calibre 16 movement with centered geneve stripe


----------



## dosei

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



qadhi said:


> I found two issues in a quick look..the model number on the back says CV2A10..it only comes in black dial and this one is white
> 
> Also, the calibre 16 movement is incorrect..notice the incorrect line between SWISS MADE..
> 
> here is a picture of a REAL calibre 16 movement with centered geneve stripe


Real sharp eyes Qadhi! Thanks for your help.

I also had the answer confirmed by 2 experts face to face - Rob and Russ at Topper Jewelers. Rob sat down with an authentic Caliber 16 Carrera next to mine and pointed out the incorrect areas.

1. Missing pearlage (something I learned today!) near the hairspring
2. Bridge near the balance wheel has wrong finish
3. Screws have wrong finish
4. Screws have tool marks
5. Crown action doesn't feel like a 7750 movement
6. Some of the parts (such as the inside portion of the rotor) are the incorrect size

Picture of authentic Caliber 16 Carrera










Picture of fake:










So unfortunately I have a fake Caliber 16 Carrera on my hand. :-| Thaaanks for the education!


----------



## amIinsane?

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all. This summer my 9-year-old son found a watch on the beach in Brighton (UK). The watch says Tag Heuer. Thinking it was valuable, I looked into it. There's no serial number on the back, so I can't trace it back to the owner. So I'm guessing it's a cheap replica and my son can keep it. Can someone please confirm that based on these (poor) images?


----------



## digikam

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

does this look genuine? - by the description, it would seem it is....

TAG Heuer Formula 1 Gents Watch - New, still tagged and 2 years warranty | eBay


----------



## Beornls

*Re: HELP! Fake Tag or real?*

Hi guys and gals,

I'm a pool player..not a watch guy  however someone in a forum I frequent is looking to trade a Tag for a nice pool cue. Can someone go over there and look at this pics and let me know if this Tag is real? I'd really appreciate it.

Here is the link: WTT: limited edition Tag Heuer watch for pool cue(s)? - AzBilliards Forums

Thanks in advance!!

Beorn


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: HELP! Fake Tag or real?*

Buy the seller... why is a seller trying to push it on a billiards forum instead of a watch forum?


----------



## Beornls

*Re: HELP! Fake Tag or real?*



Eeeb said:


> Buy the seller... why is a seller trying to push it on a billiards forum instead of a watch forum?


Pretty common practice over there, people will trade things of different interests, etc. I think he also had it listed on some other watch site as well...


----------



## RJM25R

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If you'd looked closely at the dial, you would have noticed that the numbers are badly aligned....... That's a dead giveaway before looking at the movement etc....



dosei said:


> Real sharp eyes Qadhi! Thanks for your help.
> 
> I also had the answer confirmed by 2 experts face to face - Rob and Russ at Topper Jewelers. Rob sat down with an authentic Caliber 16 Carrera next to mine and pointed out the incorrect areas.
> 
> 1. Missing pearlage (something I learned today!) near the hairspring
> 2. Bridge near the balance wheel has wrong finish
> 3. Screws have wrong finish
> 4. Screws have tool marks
> 5. Crown action doesn't feel like a 7750 movement
> 6. Some of the parts (such as the inside portion of the rotor) are the incorrect size
> 
> Picture of authentic Caliber 16 Carrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unfortunately I have a fake Caliber 16 Carrera on my hand. :-| Thaaanks for the education!


----------



## kulapooot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this authentic ? http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271071412167?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kulapooot said:


> Is this authentic ? http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271071412167?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


Seems to be...


----------



## Duncan Butler

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am thinking of buying this used Tag WJ1110 - here is a pic of the back - fake or real?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok... this is interesting...I had my eyes on this the entire weeken but had my doubts... Tag Heuer Mikrotimer Flying 1000 | eBay

I'm thinking is a really good fake... what's your opinion?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Duncan Butler said:


> I am thinking of buying this used Tag WJ1110 - here is a pic of the back - fake or real?
> View attachment 842814


The model and serial numbers were not created at production time... they were added by a jeweler or the like... avoid.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Ok... this is interesting...I had my eyes on this the entire weeken but had my doubts... Tag Heuer Mikrotimer Flying 1000 | eBay
> 
> I'm thinking is a really good fake... what's your opinion?


Once you have it, it would be simple to determine if it is a fake as I can see no crooks actually duplicating the operation of this movement.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, Eeeb, I didn't actually win the watch I just wanted to see what others say about it. I think it's a fake...I guess we'll know if someone actually tries to verify it... What gave it away is that it has a date window which the original didn't have... and the movement itself doesn't has two balance wheels (one runs at 3.6M beats per hour for the chronograph function and the other is at 28000 beats per hour...) I only see one clearly noticeable but doesn't look like the original... The movement looks like a generic 7750 ... the mystery remains, however, only David can tell us for sure...



Eeeb said:


> Once you have it, it would be simple to determine if it is a fake as I can see no crooks actually duplicating the operation of this movement.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I agree it is very suspect!!


----------



## maxr32gtr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

Looking at this Carrera that's for sale at the moment. It looks pretty legit to me, despite the pictures coming from a pretty average camera.

The only difference I can see in the movement from normal is the small screws near the centre not looking purple, but I put this down to the poor photo:
(Unless that's how it's supposed to be on the '06/'06 version of the movement?)









Seems to come with all the requisite components:









But what's the story with blank warranty cards? I've seen them before, sold with genuine watches. This one comes with one:
(To me it doesn't look like he's edited out the details for the picture, unless he's better at photoshop than he is with a camera)









And while I'm here, should I worry about the offset here on the bracelet?









In conclusion;









Thanks


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

looks authentic from this angle.



maxr32gtr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at this Carrera that's for sale at the moment. It looks pretty legit to me, despite the pictures coming from a pretty average camera.
> 
> The only difference I can see in the movement from normal is the small screws near the centre not looking purple, but I put this down to the poor photo:
> (Unless that's how it's supposed to be on the '06/'06 version of the movement?)
> 
> View attachment 844699
> 
> 
> Seems to come with all the requisite components:
> 
> View attachment 844701
> 
> 
> But what's the story with blank warranty cards? I've seen them before, sold with genuine watches. This one comes with one:
> (To me it doesn't look like he's edited out the details for the picture, unless he's better at photoshop than he is with a camera)
> 
> View attachment 844703
> 
> 
> And while I'm here, should I worry about the offset here on the bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 844706
> 
> 
> In conclusion;
> 
> View attachment 844707
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## maxr32gtr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Cowboy B.

Can anyone shed some light on how the warranty cards work? I would imagine they need to be stamped by the AD, filling in the rest of the info would be easy enough.


----------



## lorenzo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

dear All,
I am looking at this Heuer Bundeswehr on Chrono 24:
Heuer Bundeswehr Flieger-Chronograph für

I have been told it has completely been serviced by Sinn in 2011 and it was purchased from the Airforce department in northern Germany in 2010
can anyone of you give me a suggestion?

Thank you, Lorenzo


----------



## joe_chill

*TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*

Hi guys and gals. Any thoughts about this being a genuine Tag Heuer and what model? I would appreciate your input greatly. Cheers!


----------



## decipher28

*Re: TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*

fake sel


----------



## reez_rock

*Re: TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*

The bracelet logo looks misaligned to me = fake. It might be because of the angle. Does all chrono works and has screw in crown?


----------



## paisley

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Considering a second hand KIRIUM F1 with rubber band.
Does the absence of the *Official Timekeeper of the FIA F1 World Championship* on the back cover mean it is a fake? 
All looks good except it is lacking the FIA sentence on the back - It does have the sapphire crystal and water resistant 200m in the dash/dot print style however and the model and serial # are clearly visible. 
Thank you!


----------



## h2xmark

Most of the fakes the links on the bracelet are one piece, this one has the 2 piece links what model number is on back


----------



## th3riceman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Newb here, hoping this thread is still active. Can someone please comment on the authenticity of this WK1110-1? I can make out the model number lasermark but can't find a serial number. I hope pics don't turn out horrible. Thanks.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^genuine TAG Heuer,little battery cover missing,unless it just wasn't pictured


----------



## th3riceman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's missing. Forgot to mention the rotating bezel clicks 60 times, but is a little off center between clicks. Why no SN?


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

yeah its no drama the watch will work but it should have this.It sits on top of the battery.










The model number is faint which suggest maybe the serial number has worn away or removed by a grey market seller.I wouldn't worry about it too much.Still an authentic TAG heuer


----------



## joe_chill

*Re: TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*

Thanks guys!


----------



## Perseus

*Re: TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*

I'm not an expert but something about he dial and the bracelet doesn't look quite right to me.


----------



## th3riceman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Much thanks. Any way to re-align that bezel?


----------



## Dave+63

I'd say it was a fake too. The tag heuer logo on the dial is in the wrong place and the sun dials are not right. I'm always suspicious when the hands on the sub dials are not lined up (except the seconds hand obviously).

If it were me buying one I'd walk away from this to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dr. Nick

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everybody, it's dr. Nick here. I'm new here and need a little help with authenticity of this one. On the first look it seems like Carrera 1964, but I may be wrong. Thank you in advance for the opinions.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Isn't this that reproduction TAGHeuer did? Open it up and give us movement pics for more information.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^yes it's the lemania 1873 movement reissue that TAG Heuer did.


----------



## Tagnewbie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110965809460...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_5999wt_1037 Hey guys any thoughts on this? Help is much appreciated.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tagnewbie said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110965809460...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_5999wt_1037 Hey guys any thoughts on this? Help is much appreciated.


I'd look for that specific model in David's (Calibre11.com) catalog collection. I see no red flags but don't know 1500s that well...


----------



## ub40

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

wrong watch.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ub40 said:


> Hello everyone. If someone can say something about this "Breitling" I'll be grateful. I used the same 5 years and still works well.
> There are no numbers on it ! Thanks .
> View attachment 857298


wrong forum.. this is for tag heuer


----------



## Tagnewbie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I'd look for that specific model in David's (Calibre11.com) catalog collection. I see no red flags but don't know 1500s that well...


Here is the new movement pics link if this helps at all imgur: the simple image sharer and the original posting 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110965809460...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648#ht_5999wt_1037

thanks again for any help. Im hoping to pay for this item today, but would love to get confirmation first. Cheers


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Movement is real. Most probable the rest is too.


----------



## teepee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi! I am interested in buying this Kirium from eBay to replace one that was stolen from me. Do you think it is genuine? Thanks a lot.

TAG HEUER KIRIUM WL1111 QUARTZ. A MODERN CLASSIC | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



teepee said:


> Hi! I am interested in buying this Kirium from eBay to replace one that was stolen from me. Do you think it is genuine? Thanks a lot.


Insufficient data to say for sure... All I can say is 'probably'


----------



## wesbar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi. Could someone please have a look the this watch on ebay. It appears genuine. The guy says he has a receipt but I'm still a little unsure. Thanks.

TAG HEUER CJF2115 Link chronograph calibre 16 | eBay


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^authentic


----------



## cubs.fan35

*Fake?*

Hey Everyone- I've never owned a Tag before and while searching for a used one, I found something that I like but I'm concerned that it might not be authentic. I've already contacted the seller about seeing a certificate of authenticity but they can't produce one. Also, the hour markers on this one look different than those of other Aquaracers that I've seen online. Perhaps the biggest concern is the price....

Thoughts?

Tag Heuer 2000 Stainless Steel Men's Watch | eBay


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake?*

It's an Authentic 1500 series (not 2000). Model WD1213. It is considered a mid size watch (about 38mm including crown). These are smaller than a full size model which is about 42mm including crown.


----------



## cubs.fan35

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey everyone - could someone take a look at these and let me know if they are authentic? I'm never owned a Tag and I want to make sure I'm not getting ripped off. Thanks!

Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAC1111 1 Stainless Steel Swiss Made Quartz Men's Watch | eBay

Tag Heuer Mens 2000 Brushed SS 200mm Prof Free Shipping Retail $2199 | eBay


----------



## Pseudonym50

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think I got rolled on ebay on a Aquaracer 500m Chrono. Does the rotor always have that striping on it? I still haven't left feedback on the auction yet so I could at least attempt to return this since it was advertised as authentic. Sorry for my horrendous photography skills 

















http://www.ebay.com/itm/170930727627?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

watch is authentic

what your looking at is a non decorated valjoux 7750 (calibre 16).Your watch has a solid caseback as opposed to a see through sapphire one.So there is no need to pretty up the movement as it doesn't get seen.


----------



## watchcard

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I doubt anyone would fake this model but since it wasn't new and is my first TAG I will post it anyway...Thanks for your time!


----------



## racerx45

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I would like to know if this is a real or fake TAG. I am thinking of buying it from an online seller and don't want to deal with the hassle if it turns out to be fake. I have looked and compared it to TAG catalogs online and the dial looks good but I can't find a good photo of the movement. What I can see of the movement look right but I am not an expert. 
Let me know your thoughts. Thanks,


----------



## aquaracer1989

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys , please can i have an opinion on my recent purchase ?
i no pics arent great but opinions would be much appreciated , my first tag ....hope its real


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



aquaracer1989 said:


> Hi guys , please can i have an opinion on my recent purchase ?
> i no pics arent great but opinions would be much appreciated , my first tag ....hope its real


Looks real but there is really insufficient information to say... Caseback and internal movement pics are very useful in making authenticity opinions.


----------



## saulpy45

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, im new here.. can you please check if this is authentic or not? thanks a lot 

Tag Heuer 1500 Series 200 Meter Professional Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

this looks very fake... it is definitely not a 1500 bezel, but more like an old 2000 copy. The dial is not TAG's either. Bad logo. Round date window (wrong). Horrendous finish... not good at all!



saulpy45 said:


> Hey guys, im new here.. can you please check if this is authentic or not? thanks a lot
> 
> Tag Heuer 1500 Series 200 Meter Professional Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## Mason4208

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I got this as trade from a friend for money he has owed me. Any thoughts if this is legit? Model is CAC1111 which is stamped under the tag logo on the back and DR7073 under the model#. Stainless steel tag heuer stamp and BA0850 stamped on the clasp. Back stamping is consistent throughout, stamped Swiss made, 200m tested, water resistant, stainless steel, sapphire crystal all on back. Any feedback if this is real?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

probably legit... movement pic would say for sure...


----------



## djg123

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi can u check this 4 me its a tag heuer wk2110. Serial bu7345 thx


----------



## 335XI

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Automatic Mens Watch Rose Gold Bezel | eBay

Is this real?

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Probably.


----------



## spaino

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone. New to the forum (code for "go easy on me"). I have recently bought a Tag Heuer Aquaracer on ebay: WAB2010-0 RWV9384 (automatic). It was a bit cheaper as it didn't come with original strap. It had warrantee card and dealers stamp and had been to "watch doctors" (in Tring, UK) for a service and had paperwork from that. Not the original box.

the movement looks good. My concern is that the dials luminscity isn't as I remember from previous Aquaracer I owned and the markins aren't as white in colour to the ones I have seen in shops. Also, recently it has started running 10mins fast every day!

Enough info there for alarm bells I'm sure but it was advertised as 100% genuine and he had good feedback.

I've put some photos up on FLICKR as I can't upload to this forum unfortunately(?) What do you guys thing from those?

Many thanks for any views. All the best.

Pictures of watch:
SAM_0689 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
on its side | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Front | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Back | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And here's a video of the movement:


__
https://flic.kr/p/8161400009


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

video didn't work for me.movement should be eta 2824-2 or sellita sw200

Regarding the watch it looks authentic.The dial luminosity depends on firstly if its had a good charge of light secondly if the material has begun to degrade over time.Heat,humidity,light will degrade the material over time.

The watch may be running fast because it could be magnetised,keep mechanical watches away from strong magnetic fields,or it may just require a service.Have a watchmaker check it over.


----------



## Vicarellio

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, new to the forums (thanks to my recently found love to TAGs.  ) Cant wait to get my first piece. Is this authentic? 
Tag Heuer Grand Carrera WAV511A £2850 UNWORN Pristine Condition | eBay


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vicarellio said:


> Hi, new to the forums (thanks to my recently found love to TAGs.  ) Cant wait to get my first piece. Is this authentic?
> Tag Heuer Grand Carrera WAV511A £2850 UNWORN Pristine Condition | eBay


Ask him for a serial no. then google the model no and serial no. only dont put tag or carrera or anything if its a fake u'll get hit if u dont get hit its a good chance its not but other than that I am not a Carrera expert


----------



## Kissthebottle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

would like to get opinions on this guy:

Tag Heuer Carrera Mens Automatic Chronograph Watch CV2115 MOP Dial | eBay

I couldn't really find a lot of info on this particular model, but I googled the serial YC4147 and got this auction which just ended not too long ago.

Tag Heuer Carrera CV2115 YC4147 Automatic Mother of Pearl | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kissthebottle said:


> would like to get opinions on this guy:
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Mens Automatic Chronograph Watch CV2115 MOP Dial | eBay
> 
> I couldn't really find a lot of info on this particular model, but I googled the serial YC4147 and got this auction which just ended not too long ago.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera CV2115 YC4147 Automatic Mother of Pearl | eBay


Two watches can not share the same serial number if they are both real. Most likely both are fakes.


----------



## Johninperth

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys
I'm after a beat around watch and hoping you can help me authenticate these F1's
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=121017617158
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=261125863566


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Both look real... the movements are real too!


----------



## Johninperth

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Both look real... the movements are real too!


Thank you Eeeb


----------



## stirfryguy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can someone verify this carrea CV2016? Bluflick and I are working out a purchase and I wanted to make sure everything lines up. https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-carrera-chronograph-774341.html

I'm getting a clearer picture of the caseback and will post it soon.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A clear caseback pic would certainly help a lot!! So far no bads


----------



## stirfryguy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How about this. The seller also provide the receipt, package and warranty card if that could help too. thanks eeeb!
















Eeeb said:


> A clear caseback pic would certainly help a lot!! So far no bads


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



stirfryguy said:


> How about this. The seller also provide the receipt, package and warranty card if that could help too. thanks eeeb!


I still see no bads... but I am not an expert, I just sometimes think I am (... but open forums are a good antidote for that! :-d)


----------



## JAFF3R

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*














Hi all!
I'm looking at getting my first Tag Heuer watch, and I've come across this one.
It's apparently a Tag Heuer Professional 2000 but I can't find anything about it online, just one picture from Cash Converters.

Just wondering if anyone can tell me if it's genuine, and if it is, what year would it be made in please?

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

David (Calibre11.com) has catalogs of TAGHeuers. You might find the watch there ... circa 1990 or thereabouts. Looks real to me!


----------



## bestdogever

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am a newbie and I'm trying to find out if this Tag Kirium is authentic or not. It does not look real to me. Could someone help me with this? The back says WL1313 and under that is BP 2516. For some reason I thought this model was out in 1999, however, the card from a well-known jeweler in Massachusetts says 1998 with their stamp on it. It just does not seem right to me.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bestdogever said:


> I am a newbie and I'm trying to find out if this Tag Kirium is authentic or not. It does not look real to me. Could someone help me with this? The back says WL1313 and under that is BP 2516. For some reason I thought this model was out in 1999, however, the card from a well-known jeweler in Massachusetts says 1998 with their stamp on it. It just does not seem right to me.


I see no pics. Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bestdogever said:


> I am a newbie and I'm trying to find out if this Tag Kirium is authentic or not. It does not look real to me. Could someone help me with this? The back says WL1313 and under that is BP 2516. For some reason I thought this model was out in 1999, however, the card from a well-known jeweler in Massachusetts says 1998 with their stamp on it. It just does not seem right to me.


pictures could be helpful...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kristina520 said:


> Eeeb, is that "is my TAG HEUER authentic thread gone ?!"


? I think it is here.... or am I lost??


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Eeeb, there used to be a thread with that name. I thought it had been closed and this one started as a new one. But I too got confused now.



Eeeb said:


> ? I think it is here.... or am I lost??


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> Eeeb, there used to be a thread with that name. I thought it had been closed and this one started as a new one. But I too got confused now.


The first post in this thread has a link to the old thread... I think :-d

[edit: I lied!! The old thread is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/***-...c-***-ask-about-your-watches-here-538327.html

It does have a link to its predecessor... https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/***-...c-***-ask-about-your-watches-here-253601.html


----------



## printzen

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What's your verdict on this one guys? Didn't get the picture uploading function to work so I only have a website. Would appreciate some help 

MENS TAG HEUER AQUARACER AUTO CHRONO 300M/1000M PRO 2-TONE CAF2120 WATCH | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Run the serial number against google and see if it is a fake's number. But it looks good to me.


----------



## LiquorGood

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just joined to get your expert advice on this Tag Heuger. I am really interested in buying it from Craig's List and claims it is brand new with all boxes, bags etc. Claims around $5000 new asking $1300.

I really love the style so I am very interested in your thoughts? thank you,




















*TAG HEUER Monaco V4

Included - 
Booklet 
Box/Case
Bag/Pouch

Band/Bracelet: Brown Stainless Steel Case:Stainless Steel.
Caseback: Solid Stainless Steel/ Glass Open back
Crown: Pull Back with tag logoSize:42mm
Glass: Crystal Sapphire
GlassShape: Square*


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



LiquorGood said:


> I just joined to get your expert advice on this Tag Heuger. I am really interested in buying it from Craig's List and claims it is brand new with all boxes, bags etc. Claims around $5000 new asking $1300.
> 
> I really love the style so I am very interested in your thoughts? thank you


I don't recognize it... is it in any TAG catalogs??


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



LiquorGood said:


> I just joined to get your expert advice on this Tag Heuger. I am really interested in buying it from Craig's List and claims it is brand new with all boxes, bags etc. Claims around $5000 new asking $1300.
> 
> I really love the style so I am very interested in your thoughts? thank you,
> View attachment 883417
> View attachment 883418
> View attachment 883419


the TAG HEUER V4 should be more like $84,000 not $5000.. usually anything that's to good to be true its always a fake.. and if i'm not mistaken the color of the V4 logo is supposed to be blue and not red..


----------



## LiquorGood

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry description is:
*TAG HEUER Monaco V4*

Included - 
Booklet 
Box/Case
Bag/Pouch

Band/Bracelet: Brown Stainless Steel Case:Stainless Steel.
Caseback: Solid Stainless Steel/ Glass Open back
Crown: Pull Back with tag logoSize:42mm
Glass: Crystal Sapphire
GlassShape: Square

All the pictures in catalogues show a leather strap, and not a black face but silver (steel)? Not to discriminate but the seller just came back from a trip to Pakistan


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



LiquorGood said:


> Sorry description is:
> *TAG HEUER Monaco V4*
> 
> Included -
> Booklet
> Box/Case
> Bag/Pouch
> 
> Band/Bracelet: Brown Stainless Steel Case:Stainless Steel.
> Caseback: Solid Stainless Steel/ Glass Open back
> Crown: Pull Back with tag logoSize:42mm
> Glass: Crystal Sapphire
> GlassShape: Square
> 
> All the pictures in catalogues show a leather strap, and not a black face but silver (steel)? Not to discriminate but the seller just came back from a trip to Pakistan


try refer to the tag heuer website for more info about this watch.. but what i think is that this watch is a fake and $1300 for a fake is a lot of money.. and a monaco v4 is only limited to 150 timepiece and in the back of the watch it should say what number the watch is..


----------



## KiwiWomble

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

even a quick google image search shows none with red detail and all with black strap


----------



## good

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

fake or real?: Mens TAG Heuer Automatic WN2112-0 2000 series Watch | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Grossly overpolished, but probably real.


----------



## good

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What struck me was the distance between the markings (model and serial no.) on the back. I've never seen them so close...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



good said:


> What struck me was the distance between the markings (model and serial no.) on the back. I've never seen them so close...


They are laser etched... I assume the placement is done by hand. If so, some variations in the tens of thousands done can be expected. The serial number does not come up on a google search (good sign).


----------



## tagwizard

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I am new at watchuseek. I want to ask the opinions of experts here if the Tag Heuer CA 1211-RO (Olympic Edition) being offered to me is authentic. I want to know if













this mo

del ever came out. These are the pictures;


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It passes my tests so far but I'd have to see a movement pic before I bought.


----------



## tagwizard

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you. I want to know if an Olympic Edition of this model ever came out. Google search does not show one.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tagwizard said:


> Thank you. I want to know if an Olympic Edition of this model ever came out. Google search does not show one.


Look over at David's site, Calibre11.com, and see if there is anything. And some of the google alternatives are better sometimes...


----------



## Michael Ryan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello - I recently purchased a Carrera from an authorized seller, however I am now starting to have concerns as I can not find other versions of this Carrera on the internet. The movements, weight and finishing of the product all seem high end, however, I haven't seen other Carrera's with the numeric and stick combos. Does anyone have experience with this face?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Carreras have a number of variations... this may be one. Movement and caseback pics would help. But, if you bought it from an AD, worry not. It's real.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Michael Ryan said:


> Hello - I recently purchased a Carrera from an authorized seller, however I am now starting to have concerns as I can not find other versions of this Carrera on the internet. The movements, weight and finishing of the product all seem high end, however, I haven't seen other Carrera's with the numeric and stick combos. Does anyone have experience with this face?
> 
> View attachment 886896


can't seem to find that model either.. what is the model number in the back of the watch? and what AD did you go to in philly?


----------



## Michael Ryan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's a WV211B. I purchased from Tourneau in King of Prussia.


----------



## Michael Ryan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*













Thanks for the heads up. I assumed it was, I just had a hard time finding any specifics on the model or design which will cause worry after a large purchase. See pics of the back/movements. Thanks.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Michael Ryan said:


> View attachment 887007
> View attachment 887008
> Thanks for the heads up. I assumed it was, I just had a hard time finding any specifics on the model or design which will cause worry after a large purchase. See pics of the back/movements. Thanks.


you don't have anything to worry about then.. they are a very good AD.. but why did you buy it from them while on the second floor there's a TAG boutique?


----------



## Michael Ryan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> you don't have anything to worry about then.. they are a very good AD.. but why did you buy it from them while on the second floor there's a TAG boutique?


It's a used model that was available at Tourneau.


----------



## luanthony1210

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I am new to the forum and I recently want to buy a Tag for my birthday. Can anyone authenticate this watch for me plz. Thank you TAG HEUER


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



luanthony1210 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and I recently want to buy a Tag for my birthday. Can anyone authenticate this watch for me plz. Thank you


Grossly expensive! Insufficient documentation for this price. Avoid. Avoid. Avoid.


----------



## luanthony1210

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Grossly expensive! Insufficient documentation for this price. Avoid. Avoid. Avoid.


Sorry, this prics is NTD. It is about 2000usd.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



luanthony1210 said:


> Sorry, this prics is NTD. It is about 2000usd.


Ah, well, that's better. But the documentation is still insufficient for me to consider buying it. I have bought fakes before... and it made me feel sick. I like watches to make me feel good. I'd still avoid.


----------



## Grizzlyboy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can someone help. I should have come here first. 
TAG Heuer Women's Watch Two Tone Gold Stainless Steel | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Grizzlyboy said:


> Can someone help. I should have come here first.
> TAG Heuer Women's Watch Two Tone Gold Stainless Steel | eBay


FAKE!


----------



## Erik Lindberg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looking into buying a CJF2110 Link 16. What do you think about these two, are they authentic?

Tag Heuer Link Chronograph CJF2110.BA0594 - Black Dial | eBay
Tag Heuer Link Chronograph Automatic Calibre 16 Men's Watch Black Dial CJF2110 | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Erik Lindberg said:


> Looking into buying a CJF2110 Link 16. What do you think about these two, are they authentic?
> 
> Tag Heuer Link Chronograph CJF2110.BA0594 - Black Dial | eBay
> Tag Heuer Link Chronograph Automatic Calibre 16 Men's Watch Black Dial CJF2110 | eBay


They look good to me but I am not a Link expert... wish I were as it is a great model line.


----------



## kalvano

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone. I just bought my wife an Aquaracer from Amazon, and I noticed on the back the serial number seems different. According to TAG, "In general, a TAG Heuer serial number is comprised of two letters and four numbers."

Hers has 3 letters and 4 numbers, but it appears to be genuine in all other respects. It's a discontinued model with a colored face, so I'm really hoping it's real. The order was sold and shipped by Amazon, not a 3rd-party.

I've attached photos, and if you fine folks could help me out, I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## Levelman

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think you're pretty safe with Amazon. 
But if in doubt, contact Tag to authenticate the serial number.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Its not fake my carrera has 3 letters and 4 numbers on it.. You just worry too much..


----------



## AvM79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I'm looking to buy this Aquaracer for my girl. It comes without box or receipt (they threw them out...), but the seller vouches for it's authenticity. Seller is even willing to let the watch check by a Tag Heuer dealer in my present. But as it is a 3 hour drive, I would like to have your opinion first! So here are the pics, I wish I had better ones, but these I got from the seller!







Edit: removed the pics with the serial number.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AvM79 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to buy this Aquaracer for my girl. It comes without box or receipt (they threw them out...), but the seller vouches for it's authenticity. Seller is even willing to let the watch check by a Tag Heuer dealer in my present. But as it is a 3 hour drive, I would like to have your opinion first! So here are the pics, I wish I had better ones, but these I got from the seller!


I would check Calibre11's catalog collection and see if this model actually existed... I'm not so sure...


----------



## AvM79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes it is does exist. That is not the problem. Just enter the modelnumber on the warrantycard into google.


----------



## Vander220

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello - I impulsively bought a watch using buy it now on eBay. Can anyone on this forum give their opinion on if it is fake or possibly real? I realize the picture is blurry. The seller had good feedback. Also, if it turns out to be fake, what can I do? I bought it using Paypal and my Visa card. Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## houndoggie

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vander220 said:


> Hello - I impulsively bought a watch using buy it now on eBay. Can anyone on this forum give their opinion on if it is fake or possibly real? I realize the picture is blurry. The seller had good feedback. Also, if it turns out to be fake, what can I do? I bought it using Paypal and my Visa card. Any help would be greatly appreciated...
> View attachment 894639


Sorry, mate. Contact eBay and your cc

That isn't worth $50.


----------



## KiwiWomble

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

what did you see to assure you it was fake?


----------



## houndoggie

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



KiwiWomble said:


> what did you see to assure you it was fake?


Everything.

It's nasty.

It's a Asian 21j faux chrono movement. $50 canal street fodder


----------



## Vander220

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah, I jumped on a buy it now for $1000 -very dumb...
what are my chances of getting my money back?? eBay and PayPal are supposed to have buyer protections in place.


----------



## Levelman

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vander220 said:


> Hello - I impulsively bought a watch using buy it now on eBay. Can anyone on this forum give their opinion on if it is fake or possibly real? I realize the picture is blurry. The seller had good feedback. Also, if it turns out to be fake, what can I do? I bought it using Paypal and my Visa card. Any help would be greatly appreciated...
> View attachment 894639


That's pretty bad. Is that a day-of-week indicator at 9?
I have a feeling hounddoggie is right that its a cheap 21J Chinese movement. You'll know if the chrono seconds always run and the pusher make the hands in the subdials advance with each push. 
If so, file a PP dispute immediately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vander220 said:


> Hello - I impulsively bought a watch using buy it now on eBay. Can anyone on this forum give their opinion on if it is fake or possibly real? I realize the picture is blurry. The seller had good feedback. Also, if it turns out to be fake, what can I do? I bought it using Paypal and my Visa card. Any help would be greatly appreciated...
> View attachment 894639


Don't you ever look at tag heuer website..


----------



## AvM79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey, could someone look at my post on the previous page? I must decide today for this watch... I'm pretty confident that it is authentic, but you're the "experts"... ;-)


----------



## AvM79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

In addition to my post on the previous page and above: I called Tag Heuer and let them check the modelnumber against the serialnumber. They are a match, so that is a good thing. The fact that the warranty card isn't filled out, was not so good. They recommended to send the watch to then so they could check it (duh...), because they get a lot of fakes for repair...


----------



## houndoggie

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AvM79 said:


> Hey, could someone look at my post on the previous page? I must decide today for this watch... I'm pretty confident that it is authentic, but you're the "experts"... ;-)


I see nothing that would tell me that isn't genuine.


----------



## Vander220

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> Don't you ever look at tag heuer website..


Thank you so much for the constructive comment. Actually, I have never been on this site before yesterday. I have learned a lot in the last day. I knew there were fakes, but I thought good feedback was an important pre qualification - apparently not. I have been wanting to buy a used Carrera for a while now (I can't afford a brand new one) and this one came up with a "great" BIN price. Like I said, I impulsively bought it and after a few minutes it sank in that it didn't look right. After a few hours of reading I found this site and I started the process of contacting PayPal and Ebay. I am happy to say that because I caught it before it shipped I was issued a full refund. Thank you guys so much. This site is a great source of information and I will be visiting it regularly...


----------



## -Sean

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,

Looking at treating myself to a Carrera Calibre Model # CAR2110/BA0720. Ive seen one from a private seller that looks the real deal to me but a few things are bothering me. I keep seeing varying details on pictures of this watch, for example the movement that can be seen from the back of the watch seems to be different in a couple of his pics. I am assuming he has put a couple of generic pictures in but can you see what I mean about the different mechanisms between pics two and three? I have looked at the tag website and it does show the mechanism he is showing on their website which is reassuring, however many reputable retailers seem to show a different one. Do you know if Tag changed the mechanism on this model at some stage? The differences I can see are in the third picture the mechanism seems have a sort of mantel clock shope whereas in picture two it is different. You can also see that the writing is in different positions?























Thanks for your help!

Sean


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



-Sean said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking at treating myself to a Carrera Calibre Model # CAR2110/BA0720. Ive seen one from a private seller that looks the real deal to me but a few things are bothering me. I keep seeing varying details on pictures of this watch, for example the movement that can be seen from the back of the watch seems to be different in a couple of his pics. ...
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Sean


My advice, run away. This is a symptom of 'issues'. Another will come along sometime in the future.


----------



## -Sean

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> My advice, run away. This is a symptom of 'issues'. Another will come along sometime in the future.


Can you elaborate? Do you mean with regards to the seller themselves? I am being very careful and have asked him loads of questions about warranty, where it was bought etc etc. Apparently it comes with 2 year international warranty as it was bought through an AD - LVMH, is this an american store?. It just seems to be legit from what I can see and the thing which is tempting is the saving on price. Do you have any comments on the self winding mechs? You can see from this link TAG Heuer Gents Automatic Chrono Carrera CAR2110.BA0720 | the Watch Hut that they use the mech in his generic picture, I see what your saying I just dont want to run away from a potentially good saving because the seller put a generic picture on accidentally showing conflicting things.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## kalvano

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AvM79 said:


> In addition to my post on the previous page and above: I called Tag Heuer and let them check the modelnumber against the serialnumber.


Pardon my ignorance, but who do you call at TAG to have this done? The general "Contact Us" phone number?


----------



## AvM79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No problem, I called the service center in Germany. As it is the closest to my home, I live in the Netherlands, near the German border. I read the advise on this forum a couple of times: "contact Tag Heuer and ask them", so I did.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

In my experience you want an honest dealer who plays by the rules. I might excuse a 'generic' (CAD from vendor site) pic as ID. But I read your post to indicate he did not confine himself to pics of the actual watch.

Once you are in the deal, the only way out is through headaches. I hate headaches that can be avoided. But I just bought a Heuer that I did not know existed from a vendor with little feedback so I take risks too...


----------



## trung

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi - newbie here so I apologize in advance if I am not following "protocol". I don't have much knowledge about watches but I am interested in a Tag Kirium and am looking at this one:

Tag Heuer Kirium Mens Silver Dial Swiss Quartz Chronograph Watch CL1210 BA0705 | eBay

Has anyone dealt w/them before and does this appear to be a real tag? I'm mainly concerned because the price lower than most others. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



trung said:


> Hi - newbie here so I apologize in advance if I am not following "protocol". I don't have much knowledge about watches but I am interested in a Tag Kirium and am looking at this one:
> 
> Tag Heuer Kirium Mens Silver Dial Swiss Quartz Chronograph Watch CL1210 BA0705 | eBay
> 
> Has anyone dealt w/them before and does this appear to be a real tag? I'm mainly concerned because the price lower than most others. Thanks for any help you can provide.


Looks real. I bought one watch from them. It too was real. I can make no comments about their service/warranty as I never used it.


----------



## lynnshaw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all...Im brand new to this forum and very glad I found it. I have been reading in here for about 7 hrs now...I kid you not, and would REALLY appreciate any help. I've just purchased from ebay the following TAG HEUER F1 CLASSIC MIDSIZE WATCH WA1214, BLACK/RED COMBO | eBay I don't know how to post the pics of this watch....could you please give me some insight..ie.....REAL OR FAKE...Im freaking now that I've discovered its coming from the Phillipines....thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



lynnshaw said:


> Hello all...Im brand new to this forum and very glad I found it. I have been reading in here for about 7 hrs now...I kid you not, and would REALLY appreciate any help. I've just purchased from ebay the following TAG HEUER F1 CLASSIC MIDSIZE WATCH WA1214, BLACK/RED COMBO | eBay I don't know how to post the pics of this watch....could you please give me some insight..ie.....REAL OR FAKE...Im freaking now that I've discovered its coming from the Phillipines....thanks


The PI sometimes has frankens and fakes but I don't think this is one. Generally I have found the fear of fakes just lowers the price on real PI sourced watches... good for buyers who don't get stung


----------



## Scubbypaul

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone just thought i would ask if this is real or fake as i have been asked if would like to buy it


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Scubbypaul said:


> Hi everyone just thought i would ask if this is real or fake as i have been asked if would like to buy it


This is the worst fake of a TAGHeuer I have ever seen!... of course if you asked in the Omega Forum they might like it ;-)


----------



## Scubbypaul

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry


----------



## El Cheapacabra

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this a Calibre 16? The stripes on the rotor look off. I thought there was supposed to be a stripe splitting the g in TAG and the H in Heuer?


----------



## Vander220

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I am considering purchasing the following carrera - it looks real to me, however I don't know much... Any input would be appreciated


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vander220 said:


> Hello, I am considering purchasing the following carrera - it looks real to me, however I don't know much... Any input would be appreciated


Probably OK. I wish the pics were better (of the movement)...


----------



## Jlabbe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have BEEN very interested in buying a tag, but i dont have the knoledge to spot a fake on. Can you help me on This pics: Please, thanks.Is it real??????????


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



El Cheapacabra said:


> Is this a Calibre 16? The stripes on the rotor look off. I thought there was supposed to be a stripe splitting the g in TAG and the H in Heuer?
> 
> View attachment 896621


in calibre 16 i think it is supposed to be split between the G and H.. because my carrera day date has the strip split between the G and H...


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jlabbe said:


> I have BEEN very interested in buying a tag, but i dont have the knoledge to spot a fake on. Can you help me on This pics: Please, thanks.Is it real??????????
> View attachment 896841


i have never seen this aquaracer before i don't know about anybody else here.. what is the model number and serial on this watch? where are you buying this from? ebay? i know tag heuer carrera has a calibre 1 version that has the seconds hand on the bottom just like this but i have never seen an aquaracer like this...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



El Cheapacabra said:


> Is this a Calibre 16? The stripes on the rotor look off. I thought there was supposed to be a stripe splitting the g in TAG and the H in Heuer?


I thought so too!


----------



## AvM79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AvM79 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to buy this Aquaracer for my girl. It comes without box or receipt (they threw them out...), but the seller vouches for it's authenticity. Seller is even willing to let the watch check by a Tag Heuer dealer in my present. But as it is a 3 hour drive, I would like to have your opinion first! So here are the pics, I wish I had better ones, but these I got from the seller!


So, I drove down there today. We went to an official dealer, let them check the watch. He even took the same model that was out on display to compare it with. No differences what so ever, he was convinced that it was authentic. So, paid the $800 and took the watch home. Went straight to my watchmaker to pick up my Rado, he checked the Tag Heuer movement and confirmed the findings. Thanks to those who gave me advice! Now it's waiting under the xmass tree...


----------



## Crice

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

New to site as well as my first Tag. Can you tell me how to post pics from IPad?, like to see if I have the real deal.....many thanks.


----------



## Crice

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello. Finally think I found correct thread to post authentic check. Sorry for the poor pics qualaty.
Let me know your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## Flypower

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm buying this watch through ebay, it looks like a legit seller, i have negotiated the price and checking if the watch is authentic before i can confirm , seller is helpful with giving me details about the watch. Model number is: WAJ1112, Serial Number is RWF3094 (tried to look this up in google, however im not able to find it), so please help...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks good to me. I'd buy it.


----------



## Flypower

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Eeeb, were you referring to my post?

Thanks 
Flypower


----------



## joeekrub

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Picking this watch up in the morning. Could someone please let me know if it is real, thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



joeekrub said:


> Picking this watch up in the morning. Could someone please let me know if it is real, thanks


Looks OK to me from what I see...


----------



## joeekrub

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Looks OK to me from what I see...


Just worried its a fake due to the "checkers" on the back starting with a full checker and not a 1/4 checker. Thoughts?


----------



## itsmekevin

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this Tag Heuer 1000 200m original?

Flickr: dfwinspector's Photostream

Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



itsmekevin said:


> Is this Tag Heuer 1000 200m original?
> 
> Flickr: dfwinspector's Photostream
> 
> Thanks!


|>


----------



## nubadub

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone,
This is (apparently) a WAH1010 Formula 1 model. Legit?









































Thanks


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you guys think of this ebay listing for a Mikrotimer.
A few things don't seem right.
eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> What do you guys think of this ebay listing for a Mikrotimer.
> A few things don't seem right.
> eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


A hundred bucks! Yeh, right!!


----------



## nubadub

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Soo any thoughts on my WAH1010?


----------



## macsi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

To all specialists. Fake or real?
#1.
Tag Heuer Carrera Day Date Chronograph Mens Watch CV2A10 Authentic | eBay

#2.
Tag Heuer Carrera | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



macsi said:


> To all specialists. Fake or real?
> #1.
> Tag Heuer Carrera Day Date Chronograph Mens Watch CV2A10 Authentic | eBay
> 
> #2.
> Tag Heuer Carrera | eBay


The first one has insufficient detail to say for sure. The second one is a fake.


----------



## macsi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

what kind of details (pictures) we need to confirm the originality #1?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Best would be closeups of the movement, especially the area around the balance wheel.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> A hundred bucks! Yeh, right!!


He asked for $450 to buy it now.
Listing removed.


----------



## DLXXV

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Question about the bracelet links on the Tag Heuer CJF2110.BA0576 Link Automatic Chronograph:
Is the bracelet link made of two parts left and right so when removed it seperates into two pieces?
Cause there is or a line in the middle of the link that is made for show or it is there because its made of 
two seperate parts. I havent seen a link in person yet and dont have time to go to my AD to check it out.

Hope you guys can clarify this for me


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well, it used to be two separate parts but I too suspect it is now just a line in the middle of the link. I'd post this question as a separate thread rather than inside this fake busters thread.


----------



## DLXXV

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Well, it used to be two separate parts but I too suspect it is now just a line in the middle of the link. I'd post this question as a separate thread rather than inside this fake busters thread.


Ok I will


----------



## Rulletje

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help finding out, if my Tag Heuer 1000 version 980.020L is an authentic one? I openend the backcase
and find out it has a 17 jewel ETA 2824-2 movement in it, when normally a ETA 2872 would be the right movement.

Also the inside of the backplate, doesn't have any serials stamped in. The rest of the TAG does look genuine, it even 
has the signed crown. Could it be that this is a "merging era" watch? In the time that Heuer became Tag Heuer.

Take a look at the pictures and please give me your comments. I realy appreciate it.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Gee, I thought the 2824 was the original movement used... According to the date stamp this movement went into inventory in January 1990 which was about the time the other movement started being used. Don't worry. Be Happy!!


----------



## Rulletje

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Eeeb for your quick reply! Where did you get al the info. I looked in the 1988/89/90 catalogues of TAG heuer. The only possible match was the 844/5.
The first series 980.020 all had a black dial with golden TAG sign.

Nevertheless, i will wear my genuine TAG vintage diver with proud 

Best regards from The Netherlands


----------



## Rulletje

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you mean Elvin22a?


----------



## allan803

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this watch authentic? I do not know anything with regard to spotting fakes from originals thanks! 
Here is the link: Fs: Tag Heuer 2000 Series Black Dial, Good Condition, Quartz Philippines - 3371928


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



allan803 said:


> Is this watch authentic? I do not know anything with regard to spotting fakes from originals thanks!
> Here is the link: Fs: Tag Heuer 2000 Series Black Dial, Good Condition, Quartz Philippines - 3371928


Good enough I'd buy it (if I didn't already have enough... but that's another story )


----------



## Funk74

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all.
My first post. Read through all the pages so got a lot of great info. Just bought my first TAG. The day date Carrera Monaco version.
Came from a grey market vendor so thought I might as well start here. Fake or real? Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I see no problems.


----------



## Ptitoine

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,

I want to buy this watch, is it real ?
CV2014-0, 50 m resistant with new rotor ?

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

looks real!


----------



## catarad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> The first one has insufficient detail to say for sure. The second one is a fake.


I am absolutely amazed. An ugly fake (can you still call it a replica if there is no original like it??) sold for 610 USD??? 21 bids???
Even the seller admits "I really do not know of it's authenic."


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



catarad said:


> I am absolutely amazed. An ugly fake (can you still call it a replica if there is no original like it??) sold for 610 USD??? 21 bids???
> Even the seller admits "I really do not know of it's authenic."


PT Barnum said it best - "There's a sucker born every minute". Hopefully time on WUS will remove us from that class


----------



## MarkX

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this the real deal? Hope so!

I know the model is WAF2110 so why does mine have WAF2110-0?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

the -0 is the bracelet option I believe...


----------



## MarkX

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Does it look real though? That is the question!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

to me it does


----------



## allan803

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for your help! 
Would you care to authenticate these 2 ads again, thanks and more power!

1. Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph Philippines - 6677153
2.Tag Heuer Formula 1 Indy 500 Philippines - 6447329


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



allan803 said:


> Thank you for your help!
> Would you care to authenticate these 2 ads again, thanks and more power!
> 
> 1. Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph Philippines - 6677153
> 2.Tag Heuer Formula 1 Indy 500 Philippines - 6447329


The first one looks good. I have my doubts about the case and dial and caseback on the second one...


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> the -0 is the bracelet option I believe...


really ? I always thought they never mixed bracelet and watch numbers, but one following the other. In the past I've seen -0 or -1 for dial variations or any type of variation on the watch itself. But.... I am not sure.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> really ? I always thought they never mixed bracelet and watch numbers, but one following the other. In the past I've seen -0 or -1 for dial variations or any type of variation on the watch itself. But.... I am not sure.


You may be right. I didn't research the topic. What I am sure of is the -n variations are pretty normal. Seeing it on a model number is not a tell.


----------



## crimson017

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have a doubt in wheter these watches are authentic or not. Here are the links of the two watches that I would like to buy.
Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph ALONZO Series (100% Original) Philippines - 5817429

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...earch+Ranking,Position,11-15,215#imageGallery


----------



## TagFanMan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

HI all, anyone have any ideas about this? It looks a bit sketchy

Tag Heuer Ayrton Senna Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## MarkX

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



TagFanMan said:


> HI all, anyone have any ideas about this? It looks a bit sketchy
> 
> Tag Heuer Ayrton Senna Automatic Watch | eBay


Fake. I'm no expert but if I'm wrong ill buy you it myself!


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The fakest of 2013 so far 



TagFanMan said:


> HI all, anyone have any ideas about this? It looks a bit sketchy
> 
> Tag Heuer Ayrton Senna Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



TagFanMan said:


> HI all, anyone have any ideas about this? It looks a bit sketchy
> 
> Tag Heuer Ayrton Senna Automatic Watch | eBay


Fake Fake Fake...
Pretty poor quality one at that.


----------



## AusSam74

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, i am going to look at the following Tag tomorrow morning - apparently it was given to his sister from her ex-boyfriend and now her brother is selling it for her. He does not know about watches and he confirmed that he doesnt know if it is real or fake can any one of you who are experts please let me know ASAP by looking at the photos if it looks real or fake !!

Ladies Tag Heuer Link Watch | Watches | Gumtree Australia Adelaide City - Adelaide CBD

What should I look for - i believe all Tags have a credit card warranty card which I cannot see in the picture.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Sam.


----------



## MarkX

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AusSam74 said:


> Hi, i am going to look at the following Tag tomorrow morning - apparently it was given to his sister from her ex-boyfriend and now her brother is selling it for her. He does not know about watches and he confirmed that he doesnt know if it is real or fake can any one of you who are experts please let me know ASAP by looking at the photos if it looks real or fake !!
> 
> Ladies Tag Heuer Link Watch | Watches | Gumtree Australia Adelaide City - Adelaide CBD
> 
> What should I look for - i believe all Tags have a credit card warranty card which I cannot see in the picture.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sam.


Pretty sure it's a fake.


----------



## crimson017

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello my friend is wondering if this tag is authentic or not. Here is the link. Tnx and more power.  
TAG Heuer AQUARACER ALARM WATCH | Clothing / Accessories / Fragrances for sale Pasig | AyosDito.ph


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



crimson017 said:


> Hello my friend is wondering if this tag is authentic or not. Here is the link. Tnx and more power.
> TAG Heuer AQUARACER ALARM WATCH | Clothing / Accessories / Fragrances for sale Pasig | AyosDito.ph


Others may know more but I have my doubts. The red-green logo is older but the big date is newer. I've not seen the golf dimples on the caseback of Aquaracers...


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I haven't seen this back yet...



crimson017 said:


> Hello my friend is wondering if this tag is authentic or not. Here is the link. Tnx and more power.
> TAG Heuer AQUARACER ALARM WATCH | Clothing / Accessories / Fragrances for sale Pasig | AyosDito.ph


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AusSam74 said:


> Hi, i am going to look at the following Tag tomorrow morning - apparently it was given to his sister from her ex-boyfriend and now her brother is selling it for her. He does not know about watches and he confirmed that he doesnt know if it is real or fake can any one of you who are experts please let me know ASAP by looking at the photos if it looks real or fake !!
> 
> Ladies Tag Heuer Link Watch | Watches | Gumtree Australia Adelaide City - Adelaide CBD
> 
> What should I look for - i believe all Tags have a credit card warranty card which I cannot see in the picture.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sam.


doesn't look too good to me...


----------



## csh1259

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all, I am new to the watch world and looking to purchase my first nicer watch. I wanted to get some help from the experts to determine if this is a real Tag Heuer. I sort of believe the guy wanting to sell the watch but he has no paperwork for me to review. Please give me your opinions on the authenticity of this watch. He tells me it is a 'Link" model WT1112. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## allan803

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello guys, can you help me authenticate on this one:
Tag Heuer Aquaracer 2000 Automatic Philippines - 5260586

Thank you!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



allan803 said:


> Hello guys, can you help me authenticate on this one:
> Tag Heuer Aquaracer 2000 Automatic Philippines - 5260586
> 
> Thank you!


Looks real.


----------



## crimson017

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for your help the last time guys! Can you help me identify another one again, the link is this:
Tag heuer aquaracer 300 Meter | Clothing / Accessories / Fragrances for sale Makati | AyosDito.ph


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



crimson017 said:


> Thank you for your help the last time guys! Can you help me identify another one again, the link is this:
> Tag heuer aquaracer 300 Meter | Clothing / Accessories / Fragrances for sale Makati | AyosDito.ph


Insufficient data from the pics... but no problems showing.


----------



## firsttimebuyer11

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Sel 1 10 Chronograph SS Gold Authentic Men's Luxury Diver Watch | eBay

is this real? i am a young professional trying to purchase a watch


----------



## JES1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Others may know more but I have my doubts. The red-green logo is older but the big date is newer. I've not seen the golf dimples on the caseback of Aquaracers...


Hi Eeeb,
I believe the dimples are there to help amplify the sound of the alarm. I have the exact same caseback on my Aquaracer Chronotimer, which also has an alarm. All in all, I think the watch looks pretty legit from the pictures provided, although I'm also not 100% sure about the red-green logo...


----------



## allan803

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Are these watches real or fake?
1. Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph Quartz Full Men Size 300m Philippines - 6541346
2. Tag Heuer Aquaracer Quartz Men Size Philippines - 7168985


----------



## RJM25R

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



crimson017 said:


> Hello my friend is wondering if this tag is authentic or not. Here is the link. Tnx and more power.
> TAG Heuer AQUARACER ALARM WATCH | Clothing / Accessories / Fragrances for sale Pasig | AyosDito.ph


Genuine. I owned the same one


----------



## joshkasey

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

IS THIS A REAL TAG? OWNER SAYS IT IS AND SAYS HE HAS ALL BOXES AND WARRANTY CARD. IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE A CAF1110, AQUARACER. ANY ADVICE WOULD BE VERY APPRECIATED. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



joshkasey said:


> IS THIS A REAL TAG? OWNER SAYS IT IS AND SAYS HE HAS ALL BOXES AND WARRANTY CARD. IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE A CAF1110, AQUARACER. ANY ADVICE WOULD BE VERY APPRECIATED. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


Better pics will produce a better answer. Nothing pictured raises a red flag to me. Caseback (and movement) pics would help a lot. Others may know more.


----------



## JMann2380

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looking to purchase this Day Date and am nervous about dropping a couple grand over the internet. He has what is pictured, but does not have the original receipt or know where it was purchased from (it was a gift). Can you all put my mind at ease?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Jason Bourne

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just registered with Ebay, so I'm new to the entire concept, but is this authentic? I know it's used, but why is the bid at $100? That's really low? If nobody bids can I win it for $100?

Here's the watch:

Mens Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M Automatic | eBay

Also, I can't tell really if there are any problems with it, like scratches and whatnot.

Thank you


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jason Bourne said:


> I just registered with Ebay, so I'm new to the entire concept, but is this authentic? I know it's used, but why is the bid at $100? That's really low? If nobody bids can I win it for $100?
> 
> Here's the watch:
> 
> Mens Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M Automatic | eBay
> 
> Also, I can't tell really if there are any problems with it, like scratches and whatnot.
> 
> Thank you


its at $100 because the seller want it to start the bidding low so it will catch people's attention to get them to bid.. but if you look it says "RESERVE NOT MET" it means that the seller has a reserve price for the watch so if the bids do not go up to his wanted selling price, you won't get it.. so if the reserve price is $700 anything lower than $700 is not going to get you the watch..


----------



## janed

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I am looking to purchase my first Tag watch and am wondering if you could advise on the authenticity of this one I am watching on ebay please? Thank you!

eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d

The second one has very few photos, so I am asking for more, so not sure you can verify just from the watch face??

eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



janed said:


> Hello, I am looking to purchase my first Tag watch and am wondering if you could advise on the authenticity of this one I am watching on ebay please? Thank you!
> 
> eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d
> 
> The second one has very few photos, so I am asking for more, so not sure you can verify just from the watch face??
> 
> eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


I suspect they are both good but you are right, better pics would help on the second one.


----------



## tagcah1113

*Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*

is this original authentic or replica ????


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*



tagcah1113 said:


> is this original authentic or replica ????


100% real and a great watch!


----------



## lonewolfdj

*Re: Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*

Real or fake?? Not much time left: Tag Heuer Monaco LS | eBay


----------



## Mrporky

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Oh my god again? Looks like most people can't tell the difference of a fake and a real one...


----------



## JMann2380

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JMann2380 said:


> Looking to purchase this Day Date and am nervous about dropping a couple grand over the internet. He has what is pictured, but does not have the original receipt or know where it was purchased from (it was a gift). Can you all put my mind at ease?
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


Any feedback on post #557 ? Sorry, I'm not as versed as you guys and could use the help! -Josh


----------



## Mrporky

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JMann2380 said:


> Any feedback on post #557 ? Sorry, I'm not as versed as you guys and could use the help! -Josh


Yours looks real but a caseback movement of the watch will really tell if its real or fake..


----------



## JMann2380

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> Yours looks real but a caseback movement of the watch will really tell if its real or fake..


Thanks, I emailed the seller to see if I can get a pic. Appreciate it.


----------



## KiwiWomble

*Re: Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*



lonewolfdj said:


> Real or fake?? Not much time left: Tag Heuer Monaco LS | eBay
> View attachment 928928
> View attachment 928929
> View attachment 928930
> View attachment 928931


very fake...just purely on looks, even if real, it looks so cheap i wouldn't pay money for it and i dont think it should have a Tourbillion....


----------



## JMann2380

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> Yours looks real but a caseback movement of the watch will really tell if its real or fake..


Here ya go. He said he can send better photos tonight, but will these suffice?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No problems identified.


----------



## JMann2380

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> No problems identified.


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## oviraicov

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please help me identify this watch if it is a genuine or fake.
Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



oviraicov said:


> Please help me identify this watch if it is a genuine or fake.
> Thanks.


Well, it is not an obvious fake. The caseback is your main clue with this set of pics. The stamping is OK. Maybe these casebacks bulge like this one... see if you can find some other pics of this watch online and compare. That is the only concern I have. Others may know more.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

uhmm this is good info! I too, had never seen that case back ! but it could make sense... thinner steel for the alarm sound, but strengthened by the dimples.



JES1 said:


> Hi Eeeb,
> I believe the dimples are there to help amplify the sound of the alarm. I have the exact same caseback on my Aquaracer Chronotimer, which also has an alarm. All in all, I think the watch looks pretty legit from the pictures provided, although I'm also not 100% sure about the red-green logo...


----------



## Jpwiggins78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

First time user and first time Tag purchase. I would greatly appreciate if anyone could give their opinions on the authenticity of this Tag F 1. Below is the EBay link to which I have now purchased. My diligence in googling made me feel this is real, but would love others thoughts.

BNIB Tag Heuer Chornograph Formula 1 Mens Model WAH111A | eBay


----------



## JAFF3R

*Re: Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*



lonewolfdj said:


> Real or fake?? Not much time left: Tag Heuer Monaco LS | eBay
> View attachment 928928
> 
> View attachment 928929
> View attachment 928930
> View attachment 928931


Even though it's been identified as fake, I dont think anyone brought it up.
There's a typo on the back...


----------



## Byng

*Re: Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*

First time poster and TAG Heuer watch owner here!
I purchased this TAG Heuer CAF2110 - assistance in confirming it's authenticity is much appreciated. No box or papers but it came with receipts from Indonesia. The watch receipt was from a dealer who is not listed as AD - were they in the past? The purchase came with two watch bands and the rubber strap was purchased and installed by an AD. What concerns me the most are a few particulars of dust under the glass which was not visible at the time of purchase. I ran the serial number on Google and no results came back! I might go and have it opened up for peace of mind....

Thanks in advance for your comments. Authentic or replica?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*

Nice watch ... looks real.


----------



## Byng

*Re: Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*



Eeeb said:


> Nice watch ... looks real.


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## grin

*Re: Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*

Hello, can somebody help tell me if this watch is likely to be a fake or not. It belonged to a relative of mine. I know the strap is not original as it's a breitling strap.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Tag Heuer F1 Chronotimer - CAC111D*



grin said:


> Hello, can somebody help tell me if this watch is likely to be a fake or not. It belonged to a relative of mine. I know the strap is not original as it's a breitling strap.


I'd like to see a movement pic to say much. The caseback is generic. I have some doubts.


----------



## Jpwiggins78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

WAH111A
Could someone tell me if the Tag F1 Chrono is real?

BNIB Tag Heuer Chornograph Formula 1 Mens Model WAH111A | eBay


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jpwiggins78 said:


> WAH111A
> Could someone tell me if the Tag F1 Chrono is real?
> 
> BNIB Tag Heuer Chornograph Formula 1 Mens Model WAH111A | eBay


It appears to authentic. BTW...it's not a chronograph, it's an alarm watch.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



oviraicov said:


> Please help me identify this watch if it is a genuine or fake.
> Thanks.


Fake, the position of the chrongraph subdials are wrong...too close together. Plus, the actual chrono functions are incorrect. should have 60 second subdial at 9:00, 12 hour counter at 6:00 and 30 minute counter at 12:00.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Well, it is not an obvious fake. The caseback is your main clue with this set of pics. The stamping is OK. Maybe these casebacks bulge like this one... see if you can find some other pics of this watch online and compare. That is the only concern I have. Others may know more.


Actually, very obvious fake. chronograph subdials are all wrong. wrong functions and wrong position. (post #573)


----------



## Jpwiggins78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for the response and correcting my Chrono over Alarm. It's my first Tag purchase. Appreciate the input.


----------



## Jpwiggins78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for the input and correcting my mistake. It's my first Tag purchase. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated. Do you know what year this was discontinued?



bmwfreak said:


> It appears to authentic. BTW...it's not a chronograph, it's an alarm watch.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jpwiggins78 said:


> Thank you for the input and correcting my mistake. It's my first Tag purchase. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated. Do you know what year this was discontinued?


No problem, the seller had it listed as chronograph in the ebay listing.

Not sure when it was discontinued, but probably recently within the past 1-2 years. Just checked the Tag Heuer website. They now list Formula 1 alarm watches with new model numbers (WAU111A and WAU111B). they appear to be newer versions of your watch. Updated bezel and dial but using the same Ronda Grand Date quartz movement. the subdials (alarm and seconds) are now the same size as opposed to the alarm function being larger on your watch. Personally, I prefer the black bezel that your watch has.


----------



## Jpwiggins78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please excuse my ignorance. I have googled much in the last two weeks before making the purchase. I know movement is key to trying to authenticate. How did you know the Ronda Grand Date Quartz Movement by just looking at the pics? Or are you just saying if mine is real they are still the same? Thank you again for ll your input.



bmwfreak said:


> No problem, the seller had it listed as chronograph in the ebay listing.
> 
> Not sure when it was discontinued, but probably recently within the past 1-2 years. Just checked the Tag Heuer website. They now list Formula 1 alarm watches with new model numbers (WAU111A and WAU111B). they appear to be newer versions of your watch. Updated bezel and dial but using the same Ronda Grand Date quartz movement. the subdials (alarm and seconds) are now the same size as opposed to the alarm function being larger on your watch. Personally, I prefer the black bezel that your watch has.


----------



## Jpwiggins78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

After more research I feel I might have overpaid a bit. Any your opinion on the value if New as stated and Real? But if real and I plan on keeping I guess I can't complain to much. I paid $690 buy with extreme shipping charge if $50. So $740 total. I see before discontinued new it ranged from $1100-1300. Does any if this sound accurate?



Jpwiggins78 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. I have googled much in the last two weeks before making the purchase. I know movement is key to trying to authenticate. How did you know the Ronda Grand Date Quartz Movement by just looking at the pics? Or are you just saying if mine is real they are still the same? Thank you again for ll your input.


----------



## victrola

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello. I appreciate you folks offering your opinions on the veracity of Tags with all the fakes out there. I think I've done a good amount of research but would appreciate anyone's thoughts on whether or not this watch is a genuine Tag Carrera. The model number and bracelet number are: WV211B.XG7786. Although it's not pictured, I can tell you that it does have a see-thru back and the Tag logo on the winder does have the line between the G and the H in TagHeuer. One thing that concerns me about this watch is the text on the winder is in gold instead of black as I have seen pictured on other Carreras. Also, the dial has numbers at every other position instead of the more common markers at every position. Here's a link to the eBay listing: Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Men's Watch WV211B BA0787 Black Face | eBay


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jpwiggins78 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. I have googled much in the last two weeks before making the purchase. I know movement is key to trying to authenticate. How did you know the Ronda Grand Date Quartz Movement by just looking at the pics? Or are you just saying if mine is real they are still the same? Thank you again for ll your input.


Tag Heuer does not manufacturer their own quartz movements (except for calibre S), so they have to source movements from other swiss movement makers, such as, ETA and Ronda. Tag Heuer has been using more Ronda than ETA recently, since ETA is part of Swatch Group (think Omega, Tissot, Hamilton, etc) which is actually competition for Tag Heuer. It would be like BMW purchasing engines from a company owned by Mercedes. Eventually, Mercedes may cut off the supply. Anyway, there are plenty of threads on quartz movement sourcing.

Your alarm watch uses a Ronda 4120.b movement. By looking at the pictures of the newer models, it appears they also use the same movement since the subdials and date are in the exact same position. I wouldn't worry about it too much, unless you obsess with the details like me.

You can find more info on the movement here

RONDA AG

enjoy your watch!


----------



## Jpwiggins78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you very much!!!



bmwfreak said:


> Tag Heuer does not manufacturer their own quartz movements (except for calibre S), so they have to source movements from other swiss movement makers, such as, ETA and Ronda. Tag Heuer has been using more Ronda than ETA recently, since ETA is part of Swatch Group (think Omega, Tissot, Hamilton, etc) which is actually competition for Tag Heuer. It would be like BMW purchasing engines from a company owned by Mercedes. Eventually, Mercedes may cut off the supply. Anyway, there are plenty of threads on quartz movement sourcing.
> 
> Your alarm watch uses a Ronda 4120.b movement. By looking at the pictures of the newer models, it appears they also use the same movement since the subdials and date are in the exact same position. I wouldn't worry about it too much, unless you obsess with the details like me.
> 
> You can find more info on the movement here
> 
> RONDA AG
> 
> enjoy your watch!


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



victrola said:


> Hello. I appreciate you folks offering your opinions on the veracity of Tags with all the fakes out there. I think I've done a good amount of research but would appreciate anyone's thoughts on whether or not this watch is a genuine Tag Carrera. The model number and bracelet number are: WV211B.XG7786. Although it's not pictured, I can tell you that it does have a see-thru back and the Tag logo on the winder does have the line between the G and the H in TagHeuer. One thing that concerns me about this watch is the text on the winder is in gold instead of black as I have seen pictured on other Carreras. Also, the dial has numbers at every other position instead of the more common markers at every position. Here's a link to the eBay listing: Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Men's Watch WV211B BA0787 Black Face | eBay


Looks authentic. The gold text on the automatic movement winder is correct. Regarding the hour numbers vs markers on the dial, I believe Tag Heuer did change the dial design for this watch. I'm not sure if the watch is an early version or late version of WV211B. One way to check is to look at the actual model number engraved on the back of the watch. It may state WV211B or WV211B-0 or WV211B-1. The suffix at the end of the model number indicates newer versions of the same watch. When slight modification are made, Tag Heuer adds a suffix to the model number to indicate a production change.

Took awhile but found a similar watch on Bernard's website.

http://www.bernardwatch.com/Tag-Heuer/Carrera/TAG947

enjoy!


----------



## victrola

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bmwfreak said:


> Looks authentic. The gold text on the automatic movement winder is correct. Regarding the hour numbers vs markers on the dial, I believe Tag Heuer did change the dial design for this watch. I'm not sure if the watch is an early version or late version of WV211B. One way to check is to look at the actual model number engraved on the back of the watch. It may state WV211B or WV211B-0 or WV211B-1. The suffix at the end of the model number indicates newer versions of the same watch. When slight modification are made, Tag Heuer adds a suffix to the model number to indicate a production change.


Thank you very much. That was my guess. I believe that you are correct in that it must be an early model. There are no suffixes on the model number. I have seen a couple other Carreras with the same dial on the net but was concerned mostly because they were listed on websites in Japan and Russia so I was concerned about Chinese knock-offs. The overall build quality seems to be very high unlike some fakes. Does anyone know when the most recent incarnation of the Carrera line was introduced?


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



victrola said:


> Does anyone know when the most recent incarnation of the Carrera line was introduced?


Not sure, i think around 2003. You can check the catalogs listed by calibre11 in the sticky section.


----------



## victrola

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you, bmwfreak. I'll do that.


----------



## JM92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi
Looking for some advice on a Calibre 36 I am interested in. Can anyone shed some light on if its real or not? Thanks


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JM92 said:


> Hi
> Looking for some advice on a Calibre 36 I am interested in. Can anyone shed some light on if its real or not? Thanks


Can't say for sure without seeing a quality picture of the back of the watch to examine the movement. This watch should have the Calibre 36 El Primero movement. Most fakes use a asian 7750.

The date window does not appear to be in the correct location. It looks too far from the perimeter of the dial. It should be tucked in closer in between the markers and closer to the edge.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

now... how about a Pendulum !!!

Tag Heuer Carrera Pendulum Genuine RARE | eBay


----------



## oviraicov

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, everybody.


----------



## BarryA

*Authenticate this Please...*

G'day one and all... First post... no stranger to forums and hope I've covered all the bases and not done anything wrong... b-)

SO... Put me out of my misery please someone...

I've always yearned to own a Tag Heuer watch... Admired them for years as I ogled them in jewellery shop windows, bobbing my head up and down, weaving from side to side in an attempt to read the price tag hidden from view. stuffed between the watch band and the display stand... finally walking away mumbling to myself _"Beautiful watches but way outta your league Bazza... need to win the lottery and then you can buy a Tag Heuer to call your own..."_

Well unfortunately I didn't win the lottery... but I THINK I've had a win fall... About 4 hours ago, a good but totally crazy mate who is always in a mad rush with anything his doing... it can never happen fast enough for Noel... sends me the following text message at about 9:30pm... _"Bro, my mate here in Sydney is selling a Tag Heuer Chronometer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2, 1 month old, bought for $8500, sell for $5000 ono. Complete, still in a box, warranty and all, guy needs money fast. Let me know asap"_

Hmmm I just bought wifey $4,000 worth of gold stuff to hang around her neck for a combined Birthday and Christmas present... Might check this watch out and see what it's all about and besides, I got some play money in the kick...!

So rapid fire text messages start flying back & forth...

*Me:* Damn sounds like a good deal mate... Always wanted a Tag,,. Leave it with me for 1/2 hr while I check out the watch and my $$$ and I'll get back to you shortly...
*Me:* Oh, how soon does ya mate need the $$$ for the watch..?
*Noel:* Now, badly mate!
*Me:* This the real deal..? Not a damn good copy is it..? Where did he buy it? He got the paperwork..? Look new..? Got any scratches or marks on it..?
*Noel:* Mate, all papers are in order, you have to see this thing for yourself, its beautiful. Can assure you its the real McCoy. No scratches coz its scratchproof LoL 
*Me:* Colour black..? What type of band..? Can you email or MMS me a pic of it..?
*Noel:* We're in Sydney ATM, you want us to come now..? Tried to send pioc & cant, band is black leather with red stitch mate.
*Me:* If I buy it and that's IF, best I can do is about 1/2 the cash tonight and the balance tomorrow.
*Noel:* Coming home now. See u at our home or urs..?
*Me:* Chit mate I haven't even made an offer yet..! This will be my 1st and FINAL offer and it WILL NOT change... $4,000 CASH IN HAND 2nyt..! Take it or leave it bro..!
Noel: 4K is good tonight. Driving to ur place, on freeway now..!

During all this I'm madly doing the Google thing... up pops this forum and thread... Me thinks "Damn good Forum and the members sure look like they know their stuff...

Another text message...

*Me:* Hey, if I like what I see and I buy this thing... so you know, I'll be getting it checked out to make sure it's authentic and if it ain't I'll be on your doorstep first thing in the morning to get my $$$ back mate...
*Noel: *Ok

About 40 minutes later knock knock... In walks Noel, wifey and mate with depressed look on his face... Intro's are made... and Ol Matey hands over a very large shopping bag containing one very large black box with Tag Heuer embossed on the top in silver... Damn this box is 1/2 the size of a milk crate for just one watch..!

So the deal has been done... My stomach is in knots... and this is what I have purchased..! (Apologies for the crappy iPhone pics... my Nikon DSLR is en-route with my wifey somewhere between Hong Kong and Australia and touches down in the morning..!)

Winfall or have I been had..?

Cheers from Downunder in Oz,

Barry A


----------



## KiwiWomble

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

not the man to ask sorry but looks pretty good, a tag expert will come along at some point i'm sure


----------



## BarryA

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



KiwiWomble said:


> ...a tag expert will come along at some point i'm sure


G'day Kiwi... After the initial rush and all of about 40 minutes online checking before making the snap decision to buy the TAG, I've had a day or so to do some more relaxed study and I'm feeling a lot more confident it's the real deal now... Still it would be nice to hear from an expert to put my mind and the knot in my gutz at rest...

Cheers,

Barry A


----------



## nseebeck

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ebay purchase and serial number question...

I am looking at purchasing the link chronograph with grey face, but a little confused as their appear to be 2 model numbers which may apply. Cjf2115.ba0595 and 0576. Anyone know the difference and are they both correct?

This is a brand new watch and I want to verify authenticity. .. it is a reputable seller, but I believe in verification. What do I need to ask to make this a certainty? Also, pricing requested is 2700. Any thoughts on whether this is good?

Here is the link item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=370732800921&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=14573553317

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks real but others will have to answer the model question. It seems to be the highest priced example of that model now being sold on eBay...


----------



## Mlesniak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just found this CV2014-1 can you tell me if this is real or fake before I buy


----------



## Mrporky

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks real..


----------



## yungdonna

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

my Tag cau1115.ba0869
I bought at jomashop
is it real or fake??

































Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



yungdonna said:


> my Tag cau1115.ba0869
> I bought at jomashop
> is it real or fake
> 
> Thanks


You think Jomashop sells fakes?? I doubt it.


----------



## allan803

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello guys! Can you authenticate this watch? Thanks and more power!
Tag Heuer Link Automatic watch WJF211B paypal verified Philippines - 7510159


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Pics are not good enough to say for sure but it tastes sour to me... i.e. bad.


----------



## Mlesniak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> Looks real..


Thanks new to this, person says it is real, I just wanted another opinion.


----------



## Mlesniak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you think about this, I just purchsed... the owner swore up and down it was real!!

*Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Tachymeter cv2014-1 Watch w/BOX and Papers** ( **230909221249 **) *


----------



## Mrporky

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mlesniak said:


> What do you think about this, I just purchsed... the owner swore up and down it was real!!
> 
> *Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Tachymeter cv2014-1 Watch w/BOX and Papers** ( **230909221249 **) *


It's real..


----------



## Ludiq99

*Maybe Another fake Tag Carrera*

Hi everybody! I am new to the forum but I need help . A very close mate of mine has bought this watch from ebay..but its a bit worried that the watch might be fake. Before he goes to the jeweller I hope I can give him the good news that the watch is genuine  because he is very worried now that he spend good amount of money.... I am posting the advert on ebay,and there you can see the pictures. For me they looked good enough but if you need more clear pictures I can ask him to provide more.

Please let me know what do you think. Also as I have read some thing I am not sure that even the serials numbers are correct 
They areL CV2010-1 and RRS4646 and its saying 50 metres?!

the link..

TAG HEUER CARRERA CHRONOGRAPH CV2010 £2995 BOXED WITH FULL 2 YEAR WARRANTY | eBay.

Thanks for your help!
Ludiq


----------



## Likestheshiny

*Re: Maybe Another fake Tag Carrera*

If the seller intentionally sold a fake watch, he is unlikely to have included pics of a fake watch, so a link to the auction won't help. Also, that auction shows that the watch didn't sell and was relisted, so it's presumably not the same auction as the one your friend bought anyway.

There is nothing about that auction or that seller that seems suspicious, and the seller's feedback is solid. What is your friend worried about?

At any rate, the first thing you ALWAYS do when you buy a used watch is take it to a watchmaker for authentication and a quick listen to ensure that everything is working properly. Even if you're certain the watch is real, you still need to do this in case there are mechanical problems that the seller was unaware of. If there's a problem, back it goes. The seller has to refund the payment if the item is not as described (and no seller with that much feedback is going to abandon his account to avoid a refund).


----------



## NoleenELT

*Re: Maybe Another fake Tag Carrera*



Likestheshiny said:


> If the seller intentionally sold a fake watch, he is unlikely to have included pics of a fake watch,


Not true, it happens all the time.


----------



## Ludiq99

*Re: Maybe Another fake Tag Carrera*

Hi. Thanks for your replies. The auction was for my mate's watch(maybe the seller copied everything and changed just the pictures of the watch when re listed for new watch,I dont know). We will definitely go to the jeweller,I just wanted to give him some positive news because it was his first expensive watch. The seller is saying that he is selling Tags over on ebay for 6 years,but as I lot of you are saying Carreras are now very difficult to spot if they are fake.

I hope somebody to give me more feedback.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## clover4studio

*Re: Maybe Another fake Tag Carrera*

It looks authentic to me.


----------



## Ludiq99

*Re: Maybe Another fake Tag Carrera*

This is also what the seller saying, but after reading a lot of post its my understanding that CV2010-1 its supposed to be 100 metres water resistant and on the watch is saying 50 Metres, and also the serial number is 3 letters and 4 numbers(RRS 4646) not 2 letters and 4 numbers??. I through the same thing(authentic watch) based on the seller reputation but he just might put some fakes within the original ones. Thank you,again for you help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## bwbw

*Tag Monaco 24 - Need advice whether is real or fake*

Hi There, new to the forum.

Can you advise based on these pics if this is real or fake, been offered it at a good price...

Thanks


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Tag Monaco 24 - Need advice whether is real or fake*

Not my field of expertise, but I would have expected a more decorated movement


----------



## TISSOT PRX

*Re: Tag Monaco 24 - Need advice whether is real or fake*

Hehe I love all the spellings.

"Mteers", "crytal" how adorable !

i agree with enrico. I think people should use the fake buster thread more.


----------



## Xspect

*Re: Tag Monaco 24 - Need advice whether is real or fake*

Horrible fake


----------



## USATAGR8CR

*Re: Tag Monaco 24 - Need advice whether is real or fake*

Monaco Real or Replica?

Im thinking about purchasing this watch. What do you all think?

TIA.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Tag Monaco 24 - Need advice whether is real or fake*



USATAGR8CR said:


> Monaco Real or Replica?
> 
> Im thinking about purchasing this watch. What do you all think?
> 
> TIA.


It is a re-issue.... i.e. a modern watch made by TAGHeuer with the Heuer logo. Real AFAIKT


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Tag Monaco 24 - Need advice whether is real or fake*

looks real to me too


----------



## 13potti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I'm new to the forum and to the watch scene. Could you let me know if this is a fake? Sorry for the photos- they were the only ones provided by the seller. I appreciate all the help.

View attachment 945037

View attachment 945038

View attachment 945039


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

this is a 1500 series from the 90s. I've never seen a fake 1500. If the movement is real (which is very unlikely it's not), you should be all fine. Nice Obama's watch !


----------



## elfudge

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

got the links of my missus' watch adjusted in a watch stall at a local mall. The bloke who attended the stall noticed that I wore a tag and he asked me to have a looksie. He got the watch for about a minute and checked the front and back of the watch as well as the bracelet.

He seemed to have never had a real tag in his hands so he said to me that the watch looked like a really good copy. I told him that mine is the real thing. He asked me where did I buy it. Even when I told him that I bought it from an AD in the city, he still asked me if I had checked and authenticated it somewhere ...

Oh well..... I may have said AD instead of Authorized Dealer. He seemed okay with japanese watches but I wont trust him with my swiss watches.


----------



## Reitling

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Have you seen this type of clasp on Tag Heuers? It comes on a Professional 1500 I am about to buy (photo provided by the seller) Apologies for poor photo quality! I am new, by the way, so Hello all and TIA!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Reitling said:


> Have you seen this type of clasp on Tag Heuers? It comes on a Professional 1500 I am about to buy (photo provided by the  seller) Apologies for poor photo quality! I am new, by the way, so Hello all and TIA!


I have. It predates the 1500 so I can imagine a 1500 coming with such a clasp.

Welcome to the TAGHeuer forum. A TAGHeuer 1500 is a great first good watch... even the President of the US agrees :-d


----------



## Reitling

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you *Eeeb*! Most 1500's I have seen come with a more commonly recognizable design clasp and thus my concern that my first Tag will arrive with a poorly replicated bracelet band on it, or it should raise a fake watch flag. I appreciate your feedback and comments!


----------



## josh.wright59

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys,

Ive got the chance to buy this Monaco for £700 just wondered it A) if its authentic (not the best photos i know however thats all ive got) and B) is that a good price?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



josh.wright59 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ive got the chance to buy this Monaco for £700 just wondered it A) if its authentic (not the best photos i know however thats all ive got) and B) is that a good price?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Looks real but the pics are insufficient to tell much. Good price, if real


----------



## houndoggie

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



josh.wright59 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ive got the chance to buy this Monaco for £700 just wondered it A) if its authentic (not the best photos i know however thats all ive got) and B) is that a good price?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 951007
> View attachment 951008
> View attachment 951009


Take a pic with the chrono reset and stopped


----------



## drog1998

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi All,

i've seen a TAG Black Coral 980.026 for sale bt the badge on the face says TAG HEUER I thought that they were made only with HEUER on the face.

Could somebody tell me what they think.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real, probably. TAGHeuer dating from just after the acquisition of Heuer from Piaget (post 1985).


----------



## judebrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, Please can someone help me with this. I know this thread's for TAG Heuer but any sort of help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Verde78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've bought this off eBay. Comes with no paperwork. Can anyone confirm its genuine? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Rick

TAG HEUER 4000 SERIES STAINLESS STEEL MIDSIZE AUTOMATIC MENS WATCH | eBay


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



judebrent said:


> Hi, Please can someone help me with this. I know this thread's for TAG Heuer but any sort of help would be appreciated. Thanks
> View attachment 952105
> View attachment 952108
> View attachment 952113
> View attachment 952115


post it in the Tissot Forum...


----------



## Verde78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've bought this off eBay. Comes with no paperwork. Can anyone confirm its genuine? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Rick

TAG HEUER 4000 SERIES STAINLESS STEEL MIDSIZE AUTOMATIC MENS WATCH | eBay​


----------



## AvM79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The logo sure does look fake, bad paintjob. But I am no expert. Personally, I would never buy brand stuff from a seller located in Manilla.


----------



## Verde78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AvM79 said:


> The logo sure does look fake, bad paintjob. But I am no expert. Personally, I would never buy brand stuff from a seller located in Manilla.


I know mate, I've made an error. I only checked his feedback and he was 6000 at 99.9%. I bid without looking at the location and ended up winning the bid. Have contacted the seller and he is going to refund anyway so all good. Thanks for the help.


----------



## houndoggie

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Verde78 said:


> I've bought this off eBay. Comes with no paperwork. Can anyone confirm its genuine? Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick
> 
> TAG HEUER 4000 SERIES STAINLESS STEEL MIDSIZE AUTOMATIC MENS WATCH | eBay​


Watch is genuine, but ugly.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Verde78 said:


> I know mate, I've made an error. I only checked his feedback and he was 6000 at 99.9%. I bid without looking at the location and ended up winning the bid. Have contacted the seller and he is going to refund anyway so all good. Thanks for the help.


All fine with your watch. It's an early 90s automatic 4000 series. Very good watch and good price. This series never had a very "perfect looking" logo on top of the case and bezel. It's how it is. The finish is satin sand blast and the movement is excellent. Enjoy your genuine 4000 series automatic TAG


----------



## josh.wright59

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hounddoggie,

Please see photo below as requested.

Thanks.


----------



## D10408

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*







c
can any one tell me if this is real or not just from this picture?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



D10408 said:


> View attachment 955110
> c
> can any one tell me if this is real or not just from this picture?


I see no problems but I see very little...


----------



## silvas

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,
Can any one tell me if this watch is real or fake? Thank you!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real Real definitely real!


----------



## D10408

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can anyone tell me if this is real the back pictures are not that great but its what the seller sent me. I have my concerns bc I was looking at one online that was real and it did not have the serial imprint the cac number on the back. This one does say swiss since 1860


















and can any one give me an idea of value if it is real


----------



## D10408

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*







a little bigger


----------



## silvas

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thank you!


----------



## neonboy88

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello I am new and bought this watch from Ebay, it looked real to me but was hoping to get better opinions.I figure if it turns out to be fake I will be able to get my money back. The watch glows very bright, it has all of the markings and seems to be made very well. I was not able to find anything on the serial number ju2184. Thank You for any help.

Here is the link Tag Heuer Men's F1 Formula 1 Watch 200 Meter Diving Red No Papers | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



neonboy88 said:


> Hello I am new and bought this watch from Ebay, it looked real to me but was hoping to get better opinions.I figure if it turns out to be fake I will be able to get my money back. The watch glows very bright, it has all of the markings and seems to be made very well. I was not able to find anything on the serial number ju2184. Thank You for any help.
> 
> Here is the link Tag Heuer Men's F1 Formula 1 Watch 200 Meter Diving Red No Papers | eBay


I suspect the red band is an aftermarket 'non-original' but the watch looks real!! (If the band is soft silicone, it's 'non-original'. If a harder plastic, it might be real.)

The box is a nice touch. One of the best boxes, IMHO.


----------



## Brian joven

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello Eeeb or other TAG expert,

I wanna get a used TAG from ebay, Women's Tag Heuer 6000 Wristwatch in Excellent Condition | eBay 
is it fake or real? Thank you for help!

Brian


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Brian joven said:


> Hello Eeeb or other TAG expert,
> 
> I wanna get a used TAG from ebay, Women's Tag Heuer 6000 Wristwatch in Excellent Condition | eBay
> is it fake or real? Thank you for help!
> 
> Brian


Real one! Dates to the late 80s or early 90s. Hope your lady likes it!


----------



## Brian joven

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks alot Eeeb! I thought there're lots of good Tags with nice price, after I saw this Fake Tag Heuer Watches - Tag Heuer Watches On Sales, Fake Watch [email protected]@ 
Thanks for this helpful threads!


----------



## neonboy88

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I suspect the red band is an aftermarket 'non-original' but the watch looks real!! (If the band is soft silicone, it's 'non-original'. If a harder plastic, it might be real.)
> 
> The box is a nice touch. One of the best boxes, IMHO.


Thank you at 600 did I pay too much for that watch?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



neonboy88 said:


> Thank you at 600 did I pay too much for that watch?


600 yen? no
600 pesos? no
600 dollars (US)? maybe
600 pounds? for sure


----------



## gcp_bg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I really need help. I just purchased this watch on ebay for 1,475 today. I plan on taking it to an Authorized tag dealer once it arrives; However, i would like to know before in order to try and stop the pmt if its fake. Please Help! Let me know if you need more pics.


----------



## Thariq

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi All I have always wanted a TAG and am finally in a position to buy one, I really like the CAF2010 ba0815 and have seen a few on amazon and ebay marked new including the guarantee does anyone have an idea how this would work as they are now discontinued.

On another note I have seen a used one on ebay :

GENTS STEEL TAG HEUER AQUARACER DAY-DATE 300m AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH WRISTWATCH | eBay

I H Ave seen the following watches from Jewelers online :

Mark Worthington Jeweller
Tag Heuer Aquaracer Wrist Watch CAF5010 - Buy Watches Online | Buy Vintage Watches | Wrist Watch Retailers

is that a good price for a 4 year old watch and more importantly is it real?

thanks in advance for you help


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gcp_bg said:


> I really need help. I just purchased this watch on ebay for 1,475 today. I plan on taking it to an Authorized tag dealer once it arrives; However, i would like to know before in order to try and stop the pmt if its fake. Please Help! Let me know if you need more pics.
> View attachment 959180
> View attachment 959179
> 
> View attachment 959200
> View attachment 959210
> 
> View attachment 959214
> View attachment 959217


real


----------



## rkuo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looking at a Tag Heuer Twin-Time Automatic in white dial with black perforated strap. Does this look real?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rkuo said:


> Looking at a Tag Heuer Twin-Time Automatic in white dial with black perforated strap. Does this look real?


Probably real. No obvious problems. Movement pic is too bad to say more.


----------



## gcp_bg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Eeeb, I would really appreciate your input on post# 664. Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gcp_bg said:


> Eeeb, I would really appreciate your input on post# 664. Thanks


I read the form in 'hybrid' mode. My posts are numbered differently than yours.

But, using my magic, I found it. As others have said, real!


----------



## gcp_bg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Many thanks!! Looking forward to receiving my new watch!


Eeeb said:


> I read the form in 'hybrid' mode. My posts are numbered differently than yours.
> 
> But, using my magic, I found it. As others have said, real!


----------



## giovanni1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am needing some advice on this Carrera.
What is your opinion, real or fake?


----------



## gcp_bg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I was wondering what I should do when I recieve the watch. Should I take it to an AD? Will they be able to tell me if its 100% real? Is there a TH number I should call? I'm sorry if these questions seem silly... This is my first "real" watch purchase. 


gcp_bg said:


> Many thanks!! Looking forward to receiving my new watch!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gcp_bg said:


> I was wondering what I should do when I recieve the watch. Should I take it to an AD? Will they be able to tell me if its 100% real? Is there a TH number I should call? I'm sorry if these questions seem silly... This is my first "real" watch purchase.


Anyone who can open the watch and examine the movement would be helpful. We'll comment if you have pics but usually fakes are obvious.


----------



## gcp_bg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Should we not trust ebay sellers that provide a pic with the serial # of the watch? I've heard that real sellers don't do that for authentic watches...is that true?


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gcp_bg said:


> Should we not trust ebay sellers that provide a pic with the serial # of the watch? I've heard that real sellers don't do that for authentic watches...is that true?


not necessarily. Good feedback and above all, good communication are the best reasons for peace of mind. If the seller is a Power-Seller, if he offers you money-back no questions asked, and if you know what you are buying or is being helped by someone that knows TAGs... But again, NOTHING is better than peace of mind. If you are not secure, an authorized dealer will be your best bet.


----------



## D10408

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



D10408 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is real the back pictures are not that great but its what the seller sent me. I have my concerns bc I was looking at one online that was real and it did not have the serial imprint the cac number on the back. Thi
> 
> s one does say swiss since 1860
> View attachment 957686
> View attachment 957687
> View attachment 957688
> and can any one give me an idea of value if it is real


ANYBODY!! I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT IF IAM GOING TO BUY IT THIS WEEK


----------



## gcp_bg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> not necessarily. Good feedback and above all, good communication are the best reasons for peace of mind. If the seller is a Power-Seller, if he offers you money-back no questions asked, and if you know what you are buying or is being helped by someone that knows TAGs... But again, NOTHING is better than peace of mind. If you are not secure, an authorized dealer will be your best bet.


Thanks. I made the mistake of buying from an ebayer who provided the serial # and had just a few feedbacks, none for a watch. I posted the pics here and was told it was real. I plan on taking it to an AD once it arrives to be 100% sure.


----------



## AvM79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



D10408 said:


> ANYBODY!! I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT IF IAM GOING TO BUY IT THIS WEEK


Without better pics I don't think anybody could advice you. I woundn't buy it. If a seller wanted to sell a genuine piece, he would send better pics, imo.


----------



## giovanni1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Any input on the above Calibre 16??
please....


----------



## houndoggie

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



giovanni1 said:


> I am needing some advice on this Carrera.
> What is your opinion, real or fake?


Genuine.


----------



## gcp_bg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just got my watch with the box instructions and guarantee card; however the guarantee card wasn't filled out. Don't they fill these out at the AD once you purchase them? Any legitimate reason why mine is not filled out? (keep in mind that this is a pre-owned watch)



gcp_bg said:


> I really need help. I just purchased this watch on ebay for 1,475 today. I plan on taking it to an Authorized tag dealer once it arrives; However, i would like to know before in order to try and stop the pmt if its fake. Please Help! Let me know if you need more pics.
> View attachment 959180
> View attachment 959179
> 
> View attachment 959200
> View attachment 959210
> 
> View attachment 959214
> View attachment 959217


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

There are threads on this. I don't usually read them so you'll have to search for them....


----------



## naedusaf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I bought this watch from a co-worker. Can someone please tell me if it's authentic or not? What would the retail value of this particular watch? Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



naedusaf said:


> I bought this watch from a co-worker. Can someone please tell me if it's authentic or not? What would the retail value of this particular watch? Thanks.


It is probably real but you can not really tell without seeing the movement. As to value, eBay is a good rough estimator -- remember to look at completed and sold auctions, not asking price. Many sellers have inflated values as they are trolling for suckers...


----------



## Brian joven

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Eeeb and Tag experts, I don't wanna waste time and take risk on eBay anymore, I'm thinking to get a brand new old model TAG , I found this online shop globalwatchesworld: TAG Heuer Kirium

Are they reliable? Anyone been purchase there ? please advice, thank you.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Brian joven said:


> Hi Eeeb and Tag experts, I don't wanna waste time and take risk on eBay anymore, I'm thinking to get a brand new old model TAG , I found this online shop globalwatchesworld: TAG Heuer Kirium
> 
> Are they reliable? Anyone been purchase there ? please advice, thank you.


I have never dealt with them. I would look in the deals and feedback forum in the sales section to see if anyone has mentioned them. Indeed, a general search of WUS might yield some interesting posts.


----------



## Lemper

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



naedusaf said:


> I bought this watch from a co-worker. Can someone please tell me if it's authentic or not? What would the retail value of this particular watch? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 965008
> 
> View attachment 965009
> 
> 
> View attachment 965010


Wow, nice, a very elegant look.


----------



## Brian joven

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I don't see any model# serial # in the case back, is it fake or authentic? 
Auctiva Image Hosting
thank you!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Brian joven said:


> I don't see any model# serial # in the case back, is it fake or authentic?
> Auctiva Image Hosting
> thank you!


I do not believe this caseback in this condition came from TAGHeuer on a production watch. Patience is a virtue. Keep looking.


----------



## Brian joven

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I do not believe this caseback in this condition came from TAGHeuer on a production watch. Patience is a virtue. Keep looking.


Thanks Eeeb! How about this one? Authentic Tag Heuer Kirium Blue WL1116 BA0702 Mens Watch | eBay


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I do not believe this caseback in this condition came from TAGHeuer on a production watch. Patience is a virtue. Keep looking.


Eeeb and Joven,

I think that blue kirium is legit, but I do agree the caseback has had its numbers all brushed off. But I could be wrong of course. And above all, I do agree Joven can find a watch he will have no questions about, like the second one you showed.

Good luck, Joven


----------



## dubbaz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry everybody i posted my first thread in the wrong section.....would be grateful if somebody could look at this...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-heuer-s89-206e-28360-a-816404.html


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dubbaz said:


> Sorry everybody i posted my first thread in the wrong section.....would be grateful if somebody could look at this...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-heuer-s89-206e-28360-a-816404.html


I answered in the other thread but thanks for asking here


----------



## Andrew Weidemann

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer CV2010... REAL or FAKE?

View attachment 969663
View attachment 969664
View attachment 969665
View attachment 969671
View attachment 969672


----------



## Brian joven

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for your time!


----------



## jj313

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Bought this from a friend and co-worker about a year back. Back then I had no doubts to its authenticity because when he bought it himself, he showed me the receipt that he paid over $2,000 for. Of course, I am no watch connoisseur like most of you fine gentleman. Now I've come to the realization that this is a fake without a doubt. I can't believe that I didn't notice until recently that on the front it's a "calibre 5", however, the back says "calibre 36"!

View attachment 970192
View attachment 970195
View attachment 970199
View attachment 970204


I really feel awful for my friend who spent more than 2000 on it.


----------



## Cesca

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys, new to here but just wondered if I could get your advise...

Found this Tag Heuer watch on holiday at a flea market. I know this would suggest a fake, but everything I've read thus far makes me think it's authentic. I've even taken it to a watch repair shop and they thought it was genuine. The only problem is it's stopped working! I've attached a couple of photos, I'd really appreciate your thoughts...
View attachment 973670
View attachment 973672


----------



## Cesca

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys, new to here but just wondered if I could get your advise...

Found this Tag Heuer watch on holiday at a flea market. I know this would suggest a fake, but everything I've read thus far makes me think it's authentic. I've even taken it to a watch repair shop and they thought it was genuine. The only problem is it's stopped working! I've attached a couple of photos, I'd really appreciate your thoughts...


----------



## abivaanenopi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello!
This is my first post here on wus. I am buying this watch from private seller and i need help fast! Is this real or not? Price is semilow but not like 300€ or like that. Thank you for your help, I appreciate it much!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



abivaanenopi said:


> Hello!
> This is my first post here on wus. I am buying this watch from private seller and i need help fast! Is this real or not? Price is semilow but not like 300€ or like that. Thank you for your help, I appreciate it much!


Probably real...


----------



## rkuo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

So I ended up buying a Tag Heuer Twin Time Automatic, white dial, black perforated band from someone on eBay. The retail price on the Tag sticker is $1750 with an added sticker price of $1435.99. Guy says it was bought from the Navy Exchange so I guess that explains the lower price. What do you guys think from the pictures?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mr.binhnq

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I really like this watch, but I can figure out it is fake or real.
If real, what is model of the watch?
Anyone can help me??

Thanks,
BinhNQ

View attachment 974749
View attachment 974750
View attachment 974751
View attachment 974752
View attachment 974753


----------



## abivaanenopi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can I get more opinions from my tag at page 70. The "stripe finish" of rotor looks a bit different than other pictures.


----------



## nseebeck

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

any thoughts on this one? Purchased recently on ebay and want to verify. By everything I can see it is authenitc, just strange on the model number CJF2115-0.

https://picasaweb.google.com/100196705593926847652/February162013?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Searching shows that is the model number for a Link Chrono...


----------



## nseebeck

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Searching shows that is the model number for a Link Chrono...


It is a link chrono (grey face), but they are usually listed as CJF2115.BA0594 for the clear back or CJF2115.BA0576 for solid back. I had not seen the -0 ending, and was hoping someone here might know when these were produced.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rkuo said:


> So I ended up buying a Tag Heuer Twin Time Automatic, white dial, black perforated band from someone on eBay. The retail price on the Tag sticker is $1750 with an added sticker price of $1435.99. Guy says it was bought from the Navy Exchange so I guess that explains the lower price. What do you guys think from the pictures?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


looks real...


----------



## Trowsiff

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please help! Just bought carrera cv2014-2 from local respected jewelry store and everything seems all good and well after researching Internet. The only niggle I have is that the luminous hands seem fine, bright and hold the light for a good while but the numerical indicators on the face do not glow at all!! Is this standard for this make and model? Thank you in advance for any answers.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Trowsiff said:


> Please help! Just bought carrera cv2014-2 from local respected jewelry store and everything seems all good and well after researching Internet. The only niggle I have is that the luminous hands seem fine, bright and hold the light for a good while but the numerical indicators on the face do not glow at all!! Is this standard for this make and model? Thank you in advance for any answers.


Hands and dials are often different lume forumulations. This is not uncommon.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I wanted to put this out there if it wasn't already, there is a suspicious Calibre 16 Day Date on eBay, I've never seen a chronometer version before... The movement does not appear authentic (see blue screws, i thought this is the asian knock off warning signs?) It looks reallygood though...they sure are becoming tougher to tell...

What you all think?

Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Calibre 16 CV2A10 | eBay

Thanks

P.S. I hope I don't endanger the seller's auction if it is the real thing...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> I wanted to put this out there if it wasn't already, there is a suspicious Calibre 16 Day Date on eBay, I've never seen a chronometer version before... The movement does not appear authentic (see blue screws, i thought this is the asian knock off warning signs?) It looks reallygood though...they sure are becoming tougher to tell...
> 
> What you all think?
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Calibre 16 CV2A10 | eBay
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. I hope I don't endanger the seller's auction if it is the real thing...


Ooooohhhh.... "Since 1860" :-d You are right. It's a fake.


----------



## AussieAlex

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> I wanted to put this out there if it wasn't already, there is a suspicious Calibre 16 Day Date on eBay, I've never seen a chronometer version before... The movement does not appear authentic (see blue screws, i thought this is the asian knock off warning signs?) It looks reallygood though...they sure are becoming tougher to tell...
> 
> What you all think?
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Calibre 16 CV2A10 | eBay
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. I hope I don't endanger the seller's auction if it is the real thing...


That's a reasonably good copy, but *not* a copy of the CV2A10 as claimed in the listing, rather a copy of the CV2A80 Titanium Day Date (I think you have one of these Cowboy Bebop).
- Real CV2A80's have a red chronograph hand, the copy does not.
- Real CV2A80's have a full titanium clasp, not polished stainless steel with a flat coloured clasp head.
- The blue screws are wrong, as has already been mentioned.
- Also, the rotor is wrong. The machined ridges and valleys are not in the correct place and the general shape isn't correct.
- The strap is meant to be woven leather with a red lining
Other than those items, it's a pretty good copy.


----------



## podunkeric

*Monaco CW2111 ETA2894 Movement*

View attachment 990687


Real deal or not? Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Monaco CW2111 ETA2894 Movement*

I can't see any problems from that pic but I am not an expert on this model. I assume the dial matches pics available on the .net


----------



## podunkeric

*Re: Monaco CW2111 ETA2894 Movement*



Eeeb said:


> I can't see any problems from that pic but I am not an expert on this model. I assume the dial matches pics available on the .net


Eeeb: thanks...yeah it seems to match up. Particularly the little stamp there on the right hand side appears to be in a lot of other pics of the movement.


----------



## poleop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, found this link calibre 16 on ebay.
I know the usual rules, i.e. never buy off ebay without box and papers but does it look ok to you?
Thanks in advance for your thoughts.
Latest Model Tag Heuer Link Calibre 16 watch on A hand crafted aviators bund | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



poleop said:


> Hi guys, found this link calibre 16 on ebay.
> I know the usual rules, i.e. never buy off ebay without box and papers but does it look ok to you?
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts.
> Latest Model Tag Heuer Link Calibre 16 watch on A hand crafted aviators bund | eBay


Is that caseback real? I've never seen one like it before. And no movement pic ... I'd punt... in the American football sense (i.e. give up on it).


----------



## poleop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Eeeb,
Guess what they say is true "If it looks too good to be true ...." etc.
And thanks for the punt clarification, here in the UK taking a punt means the exact opposite, i.e. take a gamble on it!!
Which is probably what I would have done if I hadn't found you guys!


----------



## gcherke

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi There

Im new here and just got this CJF2110 from ebay. 
Can you please tell me relying on the pics if this one is a fake or not. there is no serial number stamped on the back case and im worried.

Thanks!


View attachment 993200
View attachment 993201
View attachment 993202


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Probably real. Make sure there is a real Valjoux 7750 inside...


----------



## antdeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,
i found this watch with a Tag Heuer logo today at a Goodwill Auction. I don't know anything about Tag but have always heard the name as a good watch. This seems like a good quality watch, weight and general make up but my experience is mostly with high end purses. What do you think?
View attachment 993371


----------



## antdeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here are some more
View attachment 993376


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Made in China at a replica factory that was going out of business...


----------



## gcherke

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Probably real. Make sure there is a real Valjoux 7750 inside...


Thanks for the quick answer!!


----------



## antdeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Was that my answer?


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

antdeb.
I believe this is fake.. 
short answer
-no model number
-tag serial # doesnt look like that...


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well this is the most expensive fake I found so far.
New Tag Heuer Mens Limited Edition Carrera Chronograph Calibre 16 Watch CV201T | eBay

I might be wrong, as I never even heard of cv201T, however arguments will be needed..


----------



## dtmorr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What would you gentlemen say about this listing? Tag Heuer Carrera WV211A Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch | eBay


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dj.M said:


> Well this is the most expensive fake I found so far.
> New Tag Heuer Mens Limited Edition Carrera Chronograph Calibre 16 Watch CV201T | eBay
> 
> I might be wrong, as I never even heard of cv201T, however arguments will be needed..


it's not a fake i have seen this model but only at an outlet store. but i did not know that this is a limited edition.


----------



## Omid Steve Khani

*Can someone please help me?*

I am about to buy this watch but I was wondering if it's authentic. My concern is the checkerboard on the face. Its black in some photos but checkerboard when light hits it.

The ebay item # is: 251237313372

and here is the link: Authentic Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Chronograph Date Day Box Calibre 16 | eBay

Is this real or not?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dtmorr said:


> What would you gentlemen say about this listing? Tag Heuer Carrera WV211A Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch | eBay


Seems ok to me. but always ask for second opinion  still not sure about that 201T... laser seems sloppy and that bezel... never liked it...


----------



## Watchyadoin

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

picked this up recently, from what ive read i believe it to be legit but would like second opinions


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Can someone please help me?*



Omid Steve Khani said:


> I am about to buy this watch but I was wondering if it's authentic. My concern is the checkerboard on the face. Its black in some photos but checkerboard when light hits it.
> 
> The ebay item # is: 251237313372
> 
> and here is the link: Authentic Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Chronograph Date Day Box Calibre 16 | eBay
> 
> Is this real or not?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


it's a fake carrera. hopefully you did not buy it. the stripe on the rotor is wrong and the model number is suppose to be cv2a80 not cv2a10. so yes it is a bad fake.


----------



## Omid Steve Khani

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What stripe? Please explain.


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

he is referring to this:

Côtes de Genève | Worldtempus


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> it's a fake carrera. hopefully you did not buy it. the stripe on the rotor is wrong and the model number is suppose to be cv2a80 not cv2a10. so yes it is a bad fake.


I agree, it looks like fake to me as well. It is supposed to be model CV2a80 however there is not many of them, or I haven't seen many... Mporky can you elaborate on that Cv2a1t?


Omid Steve Khani said:


> What stripe? Please explain.


if you look on the decoration of the movement you will see that those stripes are different than on regular tags (deeper, coarser) and that number 16 looks like 15 to me


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

well Dj.M there is a couple watch that is exclusively limited to just tag heuer outlet store such as the CAR2210 and also that cv2a1t, and i think the carrera calibre 1 also. if the watch is exclusively for tag heuer outlet store, you won't find it in any AD at all.. and i recalled i have seen that model in the woodbury commons outlet in NY once before so is not a fake model.


----------



## amcorn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, 
I bought a used Aquaracer WAF2111 a few months ago, from my layman eyes it looked original (the feel, the markings according to website research). However, can I get your opinion about this watch that I bought. oh yes I bought it at around US$ 800 and with no papers with them.





































thank you so much. hopefully it is really authentic, fingers crossed.


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



amcorn said:


> Hi,
> I bought a used Aquaracer WAF2111 a few months ago, from my layman eyes it looked original (the feel, the markings according to website research). However, can I get your opinion about this watch that I bought. oh yes I bought it at around US$ 800 and with no papers with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much. hopefully it is really authentic, fingers crossed.


Case looks real to me, but movement pic is too bad to say anything... I hope that's not rust on the rotor though


----------



## amcorn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dj.M said:


> Case looks real to me, but movement pic is too bad to say anything... I hope that's not rust on the rotor though


Ah, the movement pic is my bad, it's from bad lighting and bad autofocus, but from what I saw at the time, it says TAGHeuer Calibre 5 SWISS MADE. nothing suspicious about the fonts, it looked crisp. and which one is the rotor?


----------



## smile4me6

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am new to Tag and purchased this preowned..... Please tell me this is authentic!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Probably real... have a jeweler test the diamonds. If they are real so is the watch.


----------



## smile4me6

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for taking a look!!!! I'll have a jeweler look at it and give me his/ her opinion!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Probably real... have a jeweler test the diamonds. If they are real so is the watch.


By the way, I just saw this watch this week... on the wrist of a sales person at the TAGHeuer outlet in Sunrise Florida 

Mega bling!


----------



## smile4me6

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah, it's a gorgeous watch!! My first high end piece....pretty excited about it!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kenji1903

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

just a curious question, have anyone bought a fake from an authorized dealer?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kenji1903 said:


> just a curious question, have anyone bought a fake from an authorized dealer?


I have never seen a report of such...


----------



## tsav

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone. I committed a cardinal sin and impulsively bid on a tag watch without doing the research first - stupid boy! - It looked amazing from a far. However a few things concern me firstly the G on the tag brand looks slightly different from all the images Ive seen on the net and it also seems to be placed awkwardly close to the hour marker. Secondly the back is transparent but Ive not seen one like that before. Any thoughts on authenticity please?


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



amcorn said:


> Ah, the movement pic is my bad, it's from bad lighting and bad autofocus, but from what I saw at the time, it says TAGHeuer Calibre 5 SWISS MADE. nothing suspicious about the fonts, it looked crisp. and which one is the rotor?


the thingy that rotates around  well the middle of it looked rusty to me ... it might be to bad light in pic


smile4me6 said:


> I am new to Tag and purchased this preowned..... Please tell me this is authentic!!!
> Well I would take it to TAG place, some tags have such back but its never bad to check
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD





Eeeb said:


> Probably real... have a jeweler test the diamonds. If they are real so is the watch.


100% true! hahah best way of checking


kenji1903 said:


> just a curious question, have anyone bought a fake from an authorized dealer?


I have heard of Breitling that was sent back for warranty and they discovered Chinese parts in it, and refunded a money to that guy....


tsav said:


> Hi everyone. I committed a cardinal sin and impulsively bid on a tag watch without doing the research first - stupid boy! - It looked amazing from a far. However a few things concern me firstly the G on the tag brand looks slightly different from all the images Ive seen on the net and it also seems to be placed awkwardly close to the hour marker. Secondly the back is transparent but Ive not seen one like that before. Any thoughts on authenticity please?


Its not original back part of the case that's for sure. there is no serial no nothing, Tag with sapphire back usually have decorated movement, so I would be cautious! However Im not an expert. I would like to hear someone else's opinion as well


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dj.M said:


> ...
> Its not original back part of the case that's for sure. there is no serial no nothing, Tag with sapphire back usually have decorated movement, so I would be cautious! However Im not an expert. I would like to hear someone else's opinion as well


I thought I had posted a thumbs down on this one but I see I didn't... too many open windows!

Font on 'automatic' / TAGHeuer logo / Caseback / Rotor all say find something else.


----------



## amcorn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dj.M said:


> the thingy that rotates around  well the middle of it looked rusty to me ... it might be to bad light in pic


thanks a lot Dj.M . I will check again some other time, I don't have AD here.


----------



## amcorn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If I may ask one more thing that has been bothering me about Aquaracer WAF2111, I found two different pictures of this watch from two reputable websites
(Watchfind**.com and Amaz**.co.uk). Both said that the watch is WAF2111. but I saw that the marking of "SWISS MADE" is different.

One version is between the "6" dial and the other is below the "6" dial. I found both version on different reputable sites (however, I think more of them are the second version or the "SWISS MADE" is placed below the "6" dial).

Is it possible that from one series (WAF2111), tag heuer made 2 different version?

here is the picture:
Version 1










version 2










thank you so much


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

As long as you are using other sites for reference or information and are not pimping, feel free to use the site in a post. We are adults here!!

What's in the catalog pics?

Version one is a computer generated image often used on vendor websites. Version two is apparently a real photo.

I bet version two is what the watches actually look like. Who knows??? Good question.


----------



## MaximusDecimus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you guys think about this one: Unique Men's Tag 6000 Heuer Prof 200M Diver's Watch WH1113 Strong Cobalt Blue | eBay
He says its 100% authentic from the early 2000's but it has an aftermarket strap.


----------



## amcorn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> As long as you are using other sites for reference or information and are not pimping, feel free to use the site in a post. We are adults here!!
> 
> What's in the catalog pics?
> 
> Version one is a computer generated image often used on vendor websites. Version two is apparently a real photo.
> 
> I bet version two is what the watches actually look like. Who knows??? Good question.


Hahaha okay, we all know the sites I am referring to. Since this series is discontinued, I couldn't find at tag heuer official site. maybe someone could help me finding the catalog of old series of Tag. thanks again


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



amcorn said:


> Hahaha okay, we all know the sites I am referring to. Since this series is discontinued, I couldn't find at tag heuer official site. maybe someone could help me finding the catalog of old series of Tag. thanks again


doesn't Calibre11 have them?


----------



## amcorn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> doesn't Calibre11 have them?


Ah yes, thanks. I looked at the catalog from Calibre11 and surprisingly the picture there resembles the version 1. however it confuses me even more because I saw that version 2 were sold in many top watch sites where their experts are already confirming the authenticity of the watches for sale in their websites.

is it possible that Tag Heuer made another version of this watch that are not listed in the catalog? and if the version 2 is not authentic, why the people who counterfeited this watch made everything else as original (even for the movement that you cannot see unless you open the watch) and made mistake on the face of the watch that everyone can see.


----------



## AvM79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I was offered an Tag Heuer, for now I only have the one picture. I can't find any comparing images on the net, which makes me think this isn't the real deal. I know, you need a pic of the inside and the back, but first of all I want to establish if it is an excisting model. Thx!

View attachment 1009231


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AvM79 said:


> I was offered an Tag Heuer, for now I only have the one picture. I can't find any comparing images on the net, which makes me think this isn't the real deal. I know, you need a pic of the inside and the back, but first of all I want to establish if it is an excisting model. Thx!


You may be right but caseback and movement pics would help a lot!

The crown, fit of the bracelet, and dial (logo and font for Automaticn at first glance) all bother me... Insufficient Information for Determination... *IID**!*


----------



## rexet

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everybody.

I am about to buy this little Blue Aquaracer.

Anything I should worry about?





































Thank you very much !


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rexet said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I am about to buy this little Blue Aquaracer.
> 
> Anything I should worry about?
> 
> ...
> Thank you very much !


Yes. You should worry about being outbid! :-d

Looks good to me.


----------



## 3wheeler7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

AvM79

It's an WN2111, Google images. I've got the WN2110 - same watch with white face.

Eeeb

Logo and font are correct for this model, crown doesn't look like it's screwed right home.

Bracelet doesn't look a good fit because the spring bars are bent and need replacing.

Regards
Tony


----------



## k-lo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Pardon my first post being a request but I have a dilemma here. This could be my first tag so I don't have the skills to find out if this is real:

A CL ad for a Tag Carrera Caliber 16, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if this is legit.

Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic watch

View attachment 1011686


View attachment 1011687


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rexet said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I am about to buy this little Blue Aquaracer.
> 
> Anything I should worry about?
> 
> Thank you very much !


Beautiful! However i would pay some attention to details, like that lumi part that comes above 12 has to be equidistant from all sides of triangle, everything else screams its real and gorgeus one!



Eeeb said:


> Yes. You should worry about being outbid! :-d
> 
> Looks good to me.


Lets be honest, you are going to bid on this one as well 



k-lo said:


> Pardon my first post being a request but I have a dilemma here. This could be my first tag so I don't have the skills to find out if this is real:
> 
> A CL ad for a Tag Carrera Caliber 16, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if this is legit.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic watch
> 
> View attachment 1011687
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


insufficinet details.. more pics of movement would be benefical... so far no red flags, however mind this is THE most replicated model on planet right now!


----------



## tsameti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, Im about to buy this watch but only after asking people who are experts in this field. Could you please give me some feedback on this watch and if its genuine Tag. Thanks a lot. unfortunately seller is not supplying me with any details about the watch, could you please tell me what model it is as well. Thank you again.
View attachment 1012826
View attachment 1012840
View attachment 1012841
these are all photos Ive got. seller is rude and refused to answer questions but if the watch is good and worth buying I could get it. Thanks.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Those photos are awful so rather difficult to say anything about it but the Tag logo on the rear of the watch doesn't look right to me (off-centre and not quite like how the logo should look). If the seller is an idiot and won't answer questions I would steer well clear!


----------



## tsameti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for quick response. I think this is the model. 
TAG Heuer Exclusive 2000 CN111In this case I will hold from buying it as it really looks a bit dodgy.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

why buy from a rude seller. tell him to pound sand.


----------



## Mr. Panerai

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Wisconsin Proud said:


> why buy from a rude seller. tell him to pound sand.


Yeah, if a sellers really vague and not willing to answer any questions it's a pretty big red flag.

Another red flag is providing blurry, or far away pictures, as he has done... Notice how he can get both the case back and box/papers as crystal clear pictures, but the close up of the dial is all blurry?

I'd stay away if I were you...


----------



## ja1911

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm sure that this is a fake, what do you think? Men Carrera Tag Heuer Date Day Wristwatch Stainless Steel Band | eBay


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ja1911 said:


> I'm sure that this is a fake, what do you think? Men Carrera Tag Heuer Date Day Wristwatch Stainless Steel Band | eBay


That's terrible, send it to the crushers


----------



## Rivendell

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AvM79 said:


> I was offered an Tag Heuer, for now I only have the one picture. I can't find any comparing images on the net, which makes me think this isn't the real deal. I know, you need a pic of the inside and the back, but first of all I want to establish if it is an excisting model. Thx!
> 
> View attachment 1009231


I'm pretty sure it's a fake... To asset it you would need to open it.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Bravefish said:


> That's terrible, send it to the crushers


Lol


----------



## Jmseager

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi

Newbie here! Looking at doing my first major (ish) watch purchase. Have tracked down a Tag wab1110 on eBay and am asking for opinion on authenticity.

Ebay item number is 271174415421 and if that doesn't work then the main issue I have is The bit where model number/serial number are appears to be indented into the back of the case, sort of bordering the numbers. On every other one i have seen I haven't noted this and so wanted to throw it out to you guys?

edit eBay link: tag heuer watch "never worn" | eBay

Watch comes boxed with guarantee card

Thanks in advance

View attachment 1019928


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jmseager said:


> Hi
> 
> Newbie here! Looking at doing my first major (ish) watch purchase. Have tracked down a Tag wab1110 on eBay and am asking for opinion on authenticity.
> 
> Ebay item number is 271174415421 and if that doesn't work then the main issue I have is The bit where model number/serial number are appears to be indented into the back of the case, sort of bordering the numbers. On every other one i have seen I haven't noted this and so wanted to throw it out to you guys?
> 
> edit eBay link: tag heuer watch "never worn" | eBay
> 
> Watch comes boxed with guarantee card
> 
> Thanks in advance


To me it looks like a protective plastic cover not an indentation.


----------



## Jmseager

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ah yes! So glad no one I know should see this...unbearable banter

Properly never been worn then!


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jmseager said:


> Hi
> 
> Newbie here! Looking at doing my first major (ish) watch purchase. Have tracked down a Tag wab1110 on eBay and am asking for opinion on authenticity.
> 
> Ebay item number is 271174415421 and if that doesn't work then the main issue I have is The bit where model number/serial number are appears to be indented into the back of the case, sort of bordering the numbers. On every other one i have seen I haven't noted this and so wanted to throw it out to you guys?
> 
> edit eBay link: tag heuer watch "never worn" | eBay
> 
> Watch comes boxed with guarantee card
> 
> Thanks in advance


looks ok to me, I agree with Eeeb, it is protective plastic


----------



## Johnnyr1970

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

First time post - nice to meet everyone!!!

Thinking of making an offer on one of the two watches shown in these links - anyone have any thoughts on their authenticity? I'm particularly nervous about the Ebay one as it's quite a bit of cash to pay a private seller, however the watch looks genuine to me but I have more experience with Auqaracer and F1 models than the Link models! I'm guessing the F1 is good as it's from a reputable dealer (although I'm not keen on the strap, the other style rubber strap I've seen looks nicer).

Gents TAG HEUER LINK SERIES 200M QUARTZ watch (WJ1110.BA0570) NEW & BOXED | eBay

Tag Heuer Formula One CAC111D | Official Watches


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Johnnyr1970 said:


> First time post - nice to meet everyone!!!
> 
> Thinking of making an offer on one of the two watches shown in these links - anyone have any thoughts on their authenticity? I'm particularly nervous about the Ebay one as it's quite a bit of cash to pay a private seller, however the watch looks genuine to me but I have more experience with Auqaracer and F1 models than the Link models! I'm guessing the F1 is good as it's from a reputable dealer (although I'm not keen on the strap, the other style rubber strap I've seen looks nicer).
> 
> Gents TAG HEUER LINK SERIES 200M QUARTZ watch (WJ1110.BA0570) NEW & BOXED | eBay
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula One CAC111D | Official Watches


Both look real to me. I have the my F1 Chronotimer on a Watchadoo bracelet. The silicone straps don't do it justice.


----------



## Johnnyr1970

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Both look real to me. I have the my F1 Chronotimer on a Watchadoo bracelet. The silicone straps don't do it justice.


Thanks for that, normally buy new but there looks to be better value in the nearly new market in the UK at the moment!

Any problems/issues with the chronotimer - read some complaints about the crown being easily knocked and changing the functions when least expected - not a huge problem to be honets but your thoughts would be nice as an owner!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Johnnyr1970 said:


> Thanks for that, normally buy new but there looks to be better value in the nearly new market in the UK at the moment!
> 
> Any problems/issues with the chronotimer - read some complaints about the crown being easily knocked and changing the functions when least expected - not a huge problem to be honets but your thoughts would be nice as an owner!


Sometimes the crown gets bumped and the display changes to another mode. It's not really a problem as it is easy to restore. I love the curved digital display. Bell and Ross, Longines, TAGHeuer and Omeeeeeeega all made watches with this movement. TAG did this movement in an Aquaracer case too.


----------



## joe_chill

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, I need your help. Is this 3647 gen? Looks good to me but I need your advice before I spend some $$$.

















Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I can't read the lettering on all the bridging ... the watch has had some water but might only need a service??


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



joe_chill said:


> Hi guys, I need your help. Is this 3647 gen? Looks good to me but I need your advice before I spend some $$$.
> 
> View attachment 1029579
> 
> 
> View attachment 1029581
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Seems legit to me, it has all of the proper markings in proper places. However, be advised that Breitling people have noticed that some fake vintage breitlings have been found.. so make sure, 3547 has a lot of pics online. I would go and learn every single detail on them to compare....


----------



## roxyf1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This watch is a tag heuer - ladies white chrono - 12 diamond verison - i liked the a little bling not no ambition of looking to gangsta!

This watch was brought through precision time, is complete with orginal box, presernation box, leather sleve for manual and advert card, welletson auethictiy card plus precision time warrenty card. This watch is complete with serial number which does not match any of the "fakes" i have viewed online and passes the water test on the glass. The breeze detailing looks crisp with the dial detailing. As i can make it this appears to the genuime article and seems unlikely to be a fake, however i am not an expert on tags and this is my first step into the "swiss" watch market. Sorry i dont class swatch as a swiss watch really... Plus when the watch arrived it came complete with a sticker tag for watch a presume would be a warrenty card if it was purchased from an officail retailer. The actually service from precision time was friendly, effective and quick. This watch is a quartzo but as i see it it represents an accuate time peice with is restialant to shock etc and would be in keeping with the formula one images of using "the lastest technology". Plus as my day job is a carer assistant i wont wear the watch as i dont want to get crap on it (i am not joking by the way) and dont have to reset it all the time. Oh and the split time function does work, if that mean anything.


New watch by roxy_f1, on Flickr


----------



## roxyf1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

By the way - if your using an ipad, i found an image post on fickr can be posted here with the BBcode


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



roxyf1 said:


> This watch is a tag heuer - ladies white chrono - 12 diamond verison - i liked the a little bling not no ambition of looking to gangsta!
> 
> This watch was brought through precision time, is complete with orginal box, presernation box, leather sleve for manual and advert card, welletson auethictiy card plus precision time warrenty card. This watch is complete with serial number which does not match any of the "fakes" i have viewed online and passes the water test on the glass. The breeze detailing looks crisp with the dial detailing. As i can make it this appears to the genuime article and seems unlikely to be a fake, however i am not an expert on tags and this is my first step into the "swiss" watch market. Sorry i dont class swatch as a swiss watch really... Plus when the watch arrived it came complete with a sticker tag for watch a presume would be a warrenty card if it was purchased from an officail retailer. The actually service from precision time was friendly, effective and quick. This watch is a quartzo but as i see it it represents an accuate time peice with is restialant to shock etc and would be in keeping with the formula one images of using "the lastest technology". Plus as my day job is a carer assistant i wont wear the watch as i dont want to get crap on it (i am not joking by the way) and dont have to reset it all the time. Oh and the split time function does work, if that mean anything.
> 
> New watch by roxy_f1, on Flickr


Roxyf1 I need to see front and back of the watch in order to tell you anything, from picture like this I don't know anything about it (except how it looks like  )


----------



## jonab

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I'm looking to purchase a Tag and found this forum. Very informative. I'm wondering if someone can help me clarify the authenticity of this watch. What would a fair price to purchase it?





















Thank you in advance.

JonaB


----------



## roxyf1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


Watch with boxes by roxy_f1, on Flickr


Watch in presentation box by roxy_f1, on Flickr


Watch back by roxy_f1, on Flickr


Watch front by roxy_f1, on Flickr

model: cah1211.ba0863

serial: ran9207

these code match stick tag tied to watch with feature logos that match tag heuer website.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sounds like your research has checked out so far. I've never seen this model before. Maybe others will know more.


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How can you guys even tell when the gen Tag uses ETA movements?

There are plenty of fakes out there using ETA movements and genuine Tag parts for things like rotors and screws.
Short of a Tag certificate (which can also be faked at least for showing purposes), I feel that it's impossible to authenticate ETA watches like Tags.


----------



## ja1911

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Another fleabay fake here. It is about over and has 40 bids, what a shame. Mens Black Tag Heuer Carrera Quartz Chronograph | eBay


----------



## Craig Whyte

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, i have just been given this watch for my birthday by my fiancé, I was wondering if someone could check if its genuine or not?
The eBay item number is 281083483187
the serial number is RKD8485

the watch came with box and papers but no warranty card ( the thing that looks like a credit card )

Im really hoping it is.

The papers are stamped in Italy and is only 3 months old and is unworn!

A bargain at £499

thanks, craig.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



roxyf1 said:


> This watch is a tag heuer - ladies white chrono - 12 diamond verison - i liked the a little bling not no ambition of looking to gangsta!
> 
> This watch was brought through precision time, is complete with orginal box, presernation box, leather sleve for manual and advert card, welletson auethictiy card plus precision time warrenty card. This watch is complete with serial number which does not match any of the "fakes" i have viewed online and passes the water test on the glass. The breeze detailing looks crisp with the dial detailing. As i can make it this appears to the genuime article and seems unlikely to be a fake, however i am not an expert on tags and this is my first step into the "swiss" watch market. Sorry i dont class swatch as a swiss watch really... Plus when the watch arrived it came complete with a sticker tag for watch a presume would be a warrenty card if it was purchased from an officail retailer. The actually service from precision time was friendly, effective and quick. This watch is a quartzo but as i see it it represents an accuate time peice with is restialant to shock etc and would be in keeping with the formula one images of using "the lastest technology". Plus as my day job is a carer assistant i wont wear the watch as i dont want to get crap on it (i am not joking by the way) and dont have to reset it all the time. Oh and the split time function does work, if that mean anything.
> 
> 
> New watch by roxy_f1, on Flickr


precision time is another grey market shop like jomashop or authentic watch.. i have a few customer that comes to my store and have bought watches from them and it is authentic.. so you really have nothing to be worried about..


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Craig Whyte said:


> Hi, i have just been given this watch for my birthday by my fiancé, I was wondering if someone could check if its genuine or not?
> The eBay item number is 281083483187
> the serial number is RKD8485
> 
> the watch came with box and papers but no warranty card ( the thing that looks like a credit card )
> 
> Im really hoping it is.
> 
> The papers are stamped in Italy and is only 3 months old and is unworn!
> 
> A bargain at £499
> 
> thanks, craig.


Hi I know of this seller, I've only ever seen good quality timepieces from them, I've personally got no doubt that its genuine, enjoy


----------



## rageshgr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dear All,

This is my first post in this forum. I hope this is the right thread for my post. It has always been a dream to own a Tag, everytime I see it when I watch an F1 race. Please have a look at this link TAG HEUER - FORMULA 1 - MEN'S ALARM WATCH - WAC111A-BA0850 | eBay

The watch looks gorgeous and the price is unbelievable! 45% discount. It is a TAG HEUER - FORMULA 1 - MEN'S ALARM WATCH - WAC111A-BA0850. It sells for 35000 INR which is 640 USD. The MRP is around 1400 USD according to ebay. Do you think it is possible for this watch to be original and new condition and still be able to go for a 640 USD price? Or is it too good to be true?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rageshgr said:


> ...the price is unbelievable!


That is the first warning. The second is that no picture of the actual watch is included in the listing. Also, the seller does not specialise in watches or is an authorised TAG dealer so cannot offer a proper TAG international warranty. He also has quite a few negative feedback. There is no way to tell if the watch is a fake or not from the listing, but chances are that it is, so you would be taking a very big risk in buying it.


----------



## rageshgr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks a lot for the helpful reply. Yes, you have re-inforced my concern too. It is too good to be true, and since this a huge sum of money for me, I would n't want to take a risk at all. But there is another listing by another seller, at around the same price. It has actual pictures (apparently). Can you please have a look at this link too TAG HEUER - FORMULA 1 - MEN'S ALARM WATCH - WAC111A-BA0850 | eBay


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well I'm no expert on this watch, but this listing says that 2 are sold and 2 are still available. Which watches are shown in the pictures? And when it says it includes international guarantee card, I presume although the card is present, there will be no manufacturer warranty on these watches as the card will not be stamped by an authorised dealer. In other words, they're grey market.

I urge you to read this...
Buy TAG Heuer Online | Calibre 11


----------



## glockcoma88

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer 2000 Stainless Steel Men's Watch WK1111 | eBay

I just bought this watch. It arrived to my house in US from Singapore and it seems very light. Also, as you can see in pictures, the serial number is barely visible.

What's really upsetting is the crown wouldn't come up so I could adjust watch. I used some pliars to pull it up and the whole thing came up and a spring shot out.

Do you guys think this is a fake?

Also, I'm looking for ammo for returning it, in case they try to argue with me. Now that I've done some more searching I see the same watch advertised as "womens" - and this watch does seem rather small. Is this a womans watch? IF so that was false advertising right there.


----------



## rageshgr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> Well I'm no expert on this watch, but this listing says that 2 are sold and 2 are still available. Which watches are shown in the pictures? And when it says it includes international guarantee card, I presume although the card is present, there will be no manufacturer warranty on these watches as the card will not be stamped by an authorised dealer. In other words, they're grey market.
> 
> I urge you to read this...
> Buy TAG Heuer Online | Calibre 11


Thanks a lot meddc. I 'd rather steer clear from that ebay watch.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



glockcoma88 said:


> Tag Heuer 2000 Stainless Steel Men's Watch WK1111 | eBay
> 
> I just bought this watch. It arrived to my house in US from Singapore and it seems very light. Also, as you can see in pictures, the serial number is barely visible.
> 
> What's really upsetting is the crown wouldn't come up so I could adjust watch. I used some pliars to pull it up and the whole thing came up and a spring shot out.
> 
> Do you guys think this is a fake?
> 
> Also, I'm looking for ammo for returning it, in case they try to argue with me. Now that I've done some more searching I see the same watch advertised as "womens" - and this watch does seem rather small. Is this a womans watch? IF so that was false advertising right there.


It's 42mm diameter including the crown, so it is smaller than many of today's larger-face models but the model number WK1111 denotes a men's watch, so it's not false advertising. Also, you presumably didn't realise that the crown was screw-down?!

I wouldn't like to comment on the authenticity. Perhaps someone else can do that.


----------



## The Midlands Menace

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

.
























The seller claims it's authenticity, but I am very skeptical. First of all, I am very inexpirienced when it comes to high quality watches, but I saw MIYOTA written on the mechanism and that is not giving me peace. Second, the mechanism doesn't look nearly as complex and elegant as with other watches, but, again, I know too little to judge about a watch. On top of all that, it seems that the battery is Chinese (TIANQUI), and you just don't see Chinese battery in a watch like this. Then again, the seller might be a careless owner. It also says Japan on the mechanism. Everything is pointing to a fake, but I want to be a 100% sure. The pictures are awful, I know, but they are the only ones I could get from the seller.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



The Midlands Menace said:


> .
> View attachment 1040157
> View attachment 1040158
> View attachment 1040159
> View attachment 1040160
> The seller claims it's authenticity, but I am very skeptical. First of all, I am very inexpirienced when it comes to high quality watches, but I saw MIYOTA written on the mechanism and that is not giving me peace. Second, the mechanism doesn't look nearly as complex and elegant as with other watches, but, again, I know too little to judge about a watch. On top of all that, it seems that the battery is Chinese (TIANQUI), and you just don't see Chinese battery in a watch like this. Then again, the seller might be a careless owner. It also says Japan on the mechanism. Everything is pointing to a fake, but I want to be a 100% sure. The pictures are awful, I know, but they are the only ones I could get from the seller.


FAKE!!!! calibre 36 is suppose to be an automatic not a quartz


----------



## Benjamin Tovey

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everyone I'm just about to join the speedy pro club and was wondering is it possible to check your opinions on this watch, it's on eBay. And it's item number is : 321092860244
Your replies would be most appreciated 
Many thanks
Ben

Statistically only one in seven dwarfs are happy !


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The TAG Heuer forum probably isn't the best place to ask about Omegas.

Nice watch though


----------



## bmkbmk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ebay Aquaracer - Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M Automatic WAB2010 in Original Box Great Condition | eBay - What do you think fellas, is it real? It is somewhat closeby, If needed I can probably take it to a jeweler. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bmkbmk said:


> Ebay Aquaracer - Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M Automatic WAB2010 in Original Box Great Condition | eBay - What do you think fellas, is it real? It is somewhat closeby, If needed I can probably take it to a jeweler. Thanks!!!!!!!


Looks OK but you always take a risk on eBay. To be more confident of the watch's history, you might want to ask about paperwork (warranty card, sales or service receipts, etc.) and for a photo of these if present.


----------



## bmkbmk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> Looks OK but you always take a risk on eBay. To be more confident of the watch's history, you might want to ask about paperwork (warranty card, sales or service receipts, etc.) and for a photo of these if present.


Thanks for your reply! The seller doesn't have any paperwork or a receipt. After looking at the pictures of the back of the watch, it almost looks like the writing is laser etched and not engraved. Most of the others I've looked at on eBay seem to have deeper engraving on the back.


----------



## Dj.M

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bmkbmk said:


> Ebay Aquaracer - Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M Automatic WAB2010 in Original Box Great Condition | eBay - What do you think fellas, is it real? It is somewhat closeby, If needed I can probably take it to a jeweler. Thanks!!!!!!!


Seems real to me... proper marking on proper places


----------



## woof

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, all. I bought a bulk lot of used watches (I scored an elegant Oris and killer 70s Seiko), and among them was this watch. It looks fake to me, but I don't know much about TH watches. The red flags? The watch back snaps on (despite looking like a wrench-off back), the gold-colored plating is rubbed off in many spots and is bubbling off in one, it has a monstrously cheap ETA zero-jewel movement, and just seems flimsy. I'd much appreciate opinions from the experts.


----------



## glockcoma88

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> It's 42mm diameter including the crown, so it is smaller than many of today's larger-face models but the model number WK1111 denotes a men's watch, so it's not false advertising. Also, you presumably didn't realise that the crown was screw-down?!
> 
> I wouldn't like to comment on the authenticity. Perhaps someone else can do that.


**THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSE. I feel bad now because I didn't know what a screw down crown was/is and I'm sure that me yanking the thing out with pliars could led to the spring popping out. I'm not sure how a 'screw down' crown is supposed to work - it definitely did not screw or unscrew even with pliars, it was like it was welded there and so finally i pulled straight out.

Anyway, I'm willing to chalk this up to a bad mistake if it's truly legit. But I just can't believe that a Tag Heuer, the watch I've dreamed of owning my whole life is so cheap feeling. Granted, the watch is small and I understand this would be a considered an entry level watch for Tag. But even for entry level, this watch just feels cheap and the bandk feels 'tinny'. I would be afraid it's going to break and fall off my wrist. The watch just doesn't feel at all substantial.

*FOURTH 4 Picture Down *- There are weird HOLES in each link, that you can see on the back of each link. That seems pretty ghetto?

Also, shouldn't the serial number be a bit more visible on the watch. YOu can barely tell in these pictures, but when you look on back of watch, there is the model number and some other number but it is extremely faint - it's not clearly stamped at all.

The watch, whether real or fake is clearly brand new. How would a tag exist this old and be in perfect condition yet have no papers or box?

I already returned the watch to this guy in Singapore for refund. If it's truly real I will tell him to send back. But what do you think from these pictures?

*Tag Heuer 2000 Stainless Steel Men's Watch! WK1111*







​

*Tag Heuer 2000 Stainless Steel Men's Watch! WK1111 *
*Tag Heuer stainless steel case in excellent condition. *
*Rotating bezel (Rotates crisply)*
*Case measures 38mm ( Excluding Crown)  *
*Tag Heuer dial with silver hands and markers in excellent condition.**
*
*Tag Heuer quartz movement in excellent working condition.*
*Tag Heuer screw down crown in excellent condition. **
 *
*Quickset date
*
*Tag Heuer signed case back WK1111-0 *
*Tag Heuer stainless steel bracelet with extension. Will fit approximately 7 inch wrist*
*Free worldwide shipping!*
​​​
*This watch is guaranteed to be genuine Tag Heuer.**Thank you for bidding, please check out our other auctions **View My Other Items For Sale* ​










​
*All watches are guaranteed 100% genuine. **No box or papers included unless stated. **As these are vintage/pre-owned watches, the is no guarantee for being waterproof or 100% accuracy like quartz watches. Please review all the pictures carefully, if you have any questions about any of our items please contact us by email and we will reply to you shortly.*



















​

*Condition Of Sales

• ** Successful bidder must complete the sale transaction within 4 days of auction end.
• ** Non-payment will be filed and negative feedback will be given for non-payment case.
• ** No cancellations, returns or exchanges on processed orders.
• There are no returns/exchanged on shipped orders.*
*• No pickup allowed.*
*• ** Fraudulent activity will be reported to ebay and PayPal.
*
​








​


----------



## 3wheeler7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Glock

Watch looks legit, nice example in fact, advert looks accurately described, seller has 4000+ 100% feedback and sells some quality watches.

Do you really expect him to refund you now that you've ripped the crown out with a pair of pliers?

Regards


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



glockcoma88 said:


> But I just can't believe that a Tag Heuer, the watch I've dreamed of owning my whole life is so cheap feeling.​


​This is subjective so hard for us to comment on this. But why on earth would you spend so much money without ever having seen and felt that model or tried it on for size? Or even knowing what size it was?! Like you say, you should chalk this up to experience.


----------



## woof

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> [/CENTER]Like you say, you should chalk this up to experience.


Agreed. There are two lessons: (1) when possible, see in person before buying an expensive watch; and (2) pliers are for changing the transmission fluid in your car, not for winding your expensive watch.

Seriously, never force anything on a watch. Most jewelry and watch stores would have explained the screw down crown at no charge.


----------



## woof

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Anyone have any advice on this possible fake? Is it definitely a fake?


----------



## glockcoma88

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



3wheeler7 said:


> Hi Glock
> 
> Watch looks legit, nice example in fact, advert looks accurately described, seller has 4000+ 100% feedback and sells some quality watches.
> 
> Do you really expect him to refund you now that you've ripped the crown out with a pair of pliers?
> 
> Regards


If the watch is fake, then yes, I expect a refund. I inquired here in the "fake busters" forum on what peoples opinions are as to whether it is real or fake.

I'm still hung up on the fact that there are holes in the bands; as you see in pictures. And there is no serial number. It was described as used but is clearly a brand new watch. How is a watch brand new/never worn, yet has no papers? All of these things seem fishy.

Does anyone here actually own a real version of this watch? If so, does yours have no serial number - and holes in the links?

Tony, I appreciate your opinion that he/she has lots of "quality watches" for sale. Among the quality watches he/she sells, I now notice that there are brand new Rollex watches for under $500 bucks. I didn't realize brand new authentic rollex watches were under $500? That also seems fishy...


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



woof said:


> Anyone have any advice on this possible fake? Is it definitely a fake?


Woof, the pictures show a replica S/el series. VERY common TAG replica.

Cheers,

David


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Glock... The watch you've pictured is an authentic 2000 Classic. The holes in the band are not common. I've seen them mostly on chronographs from this series.

For some reason TAG switched from embossed/engraved model / serial numbers to surface laser etch numbers on some models in the mid/late 90s. I'm sure they were clear when new. The caseback is obviously worn and likely polished with affect the number markings. But then again, that watch is at least 10 years old.

It is an entry level TAG after the F1s.

I've never seen a frozen crown. You could have been turning it the wrong way.

Cheers,

David


----------



## xuri

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone

I'm fairly new to this whole watch thing, and I purchased this watch on somewhat of a whim. It has papers, instructions, guarantee card, etc, and looks fairly legitimate to me, but obviously I don't really know. Any advice that you could give me on this watch's authenticity would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 3wheeler7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



glockcoma88 said:


> If the watch is fake, then yes, I expect a refund. I inquired here in the "fake busters" forum on what peoples opinions are as to whether it is real or fake.
> 
> I'm still hung up on the fact that there are holes in the bands; as you see in pictures. And there is no serial number. It was described as used but is clearly a brand new watch. How is a watch brand new/never worn, yet has no papers? All of these things seem fishy.
> 
> Does anyone here actually own a real version of this watch? If so, does yours have no serial number - and holes in the links?
> 
> Tony, I appreciate your opinion that he/she has lots of "quality watches" for sale. Among the quality watches he/she sells, I now notice that there are brand new Rollex watches for under $500 bucks. I didn't realize brand new authentic rollex watches were under $500? That also seems fishy...


Hi Glock

You asked for opinions if it's real or fake - I reckon it's real.
The holes in the back of TAG strap links are not uncommon, the "same" model of strap can have no holes, one hole or 2 holes in the back of each link - these usually denote the revision of the strap, the blank ones were earliest, one hole came next then the two hole version. I think the links are interchangable.

See the photos in this auction for a similar strap to yours.
Gents Tag Heuer 2000 Professional Automatic WK2117-0 with Box and Papers! BA0311 | eBay

As for no serial number, I copied and pasted the photo from your watch advert and blew it up using Irfanview and I can clearly see the remains of a serial number, 2469 is visible just above the SWISS MADE lettering, Obviously the case back has been refinished which has removed most of the etched model number and serial number. It should still be visible in bright daylight with a loupe.









Looking through the sellers completed listings and selling feedback I can see no evidence of new $500 Rolexes, if you find them let me know!

So, have you sent it back yet?

Regards
Tony


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The only thing i saw from Glocks seller for about 500 was a Rolex Oyster Bracelet.


----------



## Wildfire

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi

I'm just starting out in watch collecting and have always wanted a 4000 series.

In an act of haste I bid (stupid I know!) on this eBay item.

190825403800

And won. Price aside could anyone give some opinions on the authenticity of it, or some questions I could ask before handing over money.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Wildfire said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm just starting out in watch collecting and have always wanted a 4000 series.
> 
> In an act of haste I bid (stupid I know!) on this eBay item.
> 
> 190825403800
> 
> And won. Price aside could anyone give some opinions on the authenticity of it, or some questions I could ask before handing over money.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


WF, The watch looks correct and the WF1211 follows the correct TAG model number convention

As far as the watch is is MIDSIZE as stated in the listing. Hopefully you read and based your decision with this in mind

re: condition.... The enamel green and red paint is missing from the bezel. Otherwise the pictured and described conditions match.

Cheers,

David


----------



## dhl1010

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera | AMO GIFTS

Saw the TAG Heuer Grand Carrera with black chronograph dial on steel case and bracelet (Model reference CAV511A.BA0902) on the web. Is this Authentic?


----------



## woof

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you!


----------



## Wildfire

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dmr33 said:


> WF, The watch looks correct and the WF1211 follows the correct TAG model number convention
> 
> As far as the watch is is MIDSIZE as stated in the listing. Hopefully you read and based your decision with this in mind
> 
> re: condition.... The enamel green and red paint is missing from the bezel. Otherwise the pictured and described conditions match.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


Thanks

They sent through some pictures this morning and it looks in good condition. Yes I like the mid size as I'm quite small and have a small-ish wrist. The next watch will probably be a gents.


----------



## saturn1981

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

is this tag heuer genuine or not? It is tag heuer carrera wv211a fc6180.


----------



## Feryuz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi to everyone! please help me to identify the authencticity of this Tag Heuer link calibre 7, thank you very much.


----------



## devilzzz44

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks legit to me..just my 2 cents...Cheers.!


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



saturn1981 said:


> is this tag heuer genuine or not? It is tag heuer carrera wv211a fc6180.
> View attachment 1057434
> View attachment 1057436
> View attachment 1057437
> View attachment 1057439
> View attachment 1057440


need a better look at movement picture but i think its real..


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Feryuz said:


> Hi to everyone! please help me to identify the authencticity of this Tag Heuer link calibre 7, thank you very much.


looks good from here.. but i can't see the model and serial #.. is it there or has it been scratch off?


----------



## Feryuz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> looks good from here.. but i can't see the model and serial #.. is it there or has it been scratch off?


Hi, thank you for the reply, between the words CRYSTAL and SWISS I can see some words and numbers engraved on the steel, I don't know if that's what you mean, btw those are the seller's pictures, I want to buy the watch, but I also want to to be sure that what I'm buying is legit.


----------



## dhl1010

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dhl1010 said:


> Tag Heuer Grand Carrera | AMO GIFTS
> 
> Saw the TAG Heuer Grand Carrera with black chronograph dial on steel case and bracelet (Model reference CAV511A.BA0902) on the web. Is this Authentic?


its the same one in the Sales Corner (https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-grand-carrera-cav511a-1799-euro-850629.html). Is this Authentic?


----------



## saturn1981

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Cheers mrporky


----------



## dizmo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dear colleagues, what do you think about this piece? It looks quite real to me...





















Thank you!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dhl1010 said:


> its the same one in the Sales Corner (https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-grand-carrera-cav511a-1799-euro-850629.html). Is this Authentic?
> 
> View attachment 1058240


i don't like the fact that the user only recently became a member and after searching in google images with the pictures it was once on eBay, and lastly 1400 euro for a 5600 euro watch too good to be true?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feryuz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Someone else have something to say about authenticity of the watch in post #830? thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Feryuz said:


> Someone else have something to say about athenticity of the watch in post #830? thanks!


I see that number as a Link. Looks real from what I can see.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dizmo said:


> Dear colleagues, what do you think about this piece? It looks quite real to me...
> 
> View attachment 1058641
> View attachment 1058644
> View attachment 1058645
> 
> 
> Thank you!


yup its real


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I also noticed the watch in the box is not the same one as the other pics note no red second tip at 12 o clock


----------



## ba02ley

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have been viewing these threads for a while and there is alot of good information on fakes. I have now found a couple of watchesthat I am interested in and I know some of you will have a keen eye for a fake,so I would appreciate it if somebody could take a look at the ebay items belowand let me know what they think.

Watch 1
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310652320725?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Watch 2
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221218251235?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Watch 3
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390582702475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I realise that a visual check is not the same as having thewatch in your hand but any indication that either is a fake would save me a lotof bother

Thanks


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


























Hi I am not entirely sure but this watch looks fake to me, the logo isn't straight, the crown guards looks to small as well as the bottom dail doesn't look right either, can someone have a look and confirm. Regards cfw


----------



## Wildfire

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've just purchased this, I have the option to send it back as the seller says it is genuine. I have tried to take some high res pictures, if some one could give opinions that would be really helpful.

























































My main issue is that the bezel only rotates anti-clockwise, and it's pretty stiff. I thought that bezels were uni-directional or can they get stuck? It looks genuine, my real concern is the bezel.
Thanks!


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ba02ley said:


> I have been viewing these threads for a while and there is alot of good information on fakes. I have now found a couple of watchesthat I am interested in and I know some of you will have a keen eye for a fake,so I would appreciate it if somebody could take a look at the ebay items belowand let me know what they think.
> 
> Watch 1
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310652320725?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Watch 2
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221218251235?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Watch 3
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390582702475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I realise that a visual check is not the same as having thewatch in your hand but any indication that either is a fake would save me a lotof bother
> 
> Thanks


Number 1 looks good.. number 2 & 3 needs to have a better movement picture to tell..


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Wildfire said:


> I've just purchased this, I have the option to send it back as the seller says it is genuine. I have tried to take some high res pictures, if some one could give opinions that would be really helpful.
> 
> View attachment 1060188
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060189
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060197
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060199
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060203
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060205
> 
> 
> View attachment 1060208
> 
> 
> My main issue is that the bezel only rotates anti-clockwise, and it's pretty stiff. I thought that bezels were uni-directional or can they get stuck? It looks genuine, my real concern is the bezel.
> Thanks!


That's a nice model, I personally can't help to say its genuine as ive never handled one, but it appears good in my non expert eyes.

re the bezel to quote "A unidirectional bezel only turns one way to prevent any danger of false manoeuvre. Especially important when being used to measure diving times as even if the bezel is knocked and moved it will simply indicate the diver has less air or decompression time rather than more." but it shouldn't be too stiff might, need service or be full of gunk.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ba02ley said:


> I have been viewing these threads for a while and there is alot of good information on fakes. I have now found a couple of watchesthat I am interested in and I know some of you will have a keen eye for a fake,so I would appreciate it if somebody could take a look at the ebay items belowand let me know what they think.
> 
> Watch 1
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310652320725?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Watch 2
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221218251235?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Watch 3
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390582702475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I realise that a visual check is not the same as having thewatch in your hand but any indication that either is a fake would save me a lotof bother
> 
> Thanks


#1 looks good, but I can't see the model number or serial number in any of the pictures. Perhaps you can ask the seller to email you a picture of that and also the international guarantee card to check the numbers match.
#2 Again no picture of the back of the watch. The seller has a negative feedback stating that a Tag Heuer watch they sold was fake
#3 Serial number visible in pictures. Watch looks genuine but doesn't appear to be in A1 condition.


----------



## Wildfire

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Bravefish said:


> That's a nice model, I personally can't help to say its genuine as ive never handled one, but it appears good in my non expert eyes.
> 
> re the bezel to quote "A unidirectional bezel only turns one way to prevent any danger of false manoeuvre. Especially important when being used to measure diving times as even if the bezel is knocked and moved it will simply indicate the diver has less air or decompression time rather than more." but it shouldn't be too stiff might, need service or be full of gunk.


Damnit! In my tired state I thought Uni - Universal rather than Uni - One. and Bi - two. Thanks!


----------



## ba02ley

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> Number 1 looks good.. number 2 & 3 needs to have a better movement picture to tell..





meddc said:


> #1 looks good, but I can't see the model number or serial number in any of the pictures. Perhaps you can ask the seller to email you a picture of that and also the international guarantee card to check the numbers match.
> #2 Again no picture of the back of the watch. The seller has a negative feedback stating that a Tag Heuer watch they sold was fake
> #3 Serial number visible in pictures. Watch looks genuine but doesn't appear to be in A1 condition.


I will need to make a few enquiries to check further on Item 1 then

Thanks for the help, saved me a lot of possible trouble


----------



## dhl1010

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Beware if this guy...

[deleted by moderator]

He is selliing to fake watch online.

*Moderator note: while the information may be useful, attacking a specific individual without any accompanying proof is not a good idea.*


----------



## Feryuz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi again, I have new and better pictures of the link calibre 7, in the back face picture it seems that a portion of the serial has been scratch off, but from a different angle can be seen clearly, says WJ2010 I hope this pictures be enough to determinate authenticity. Thank you.


----------



## dhl1010

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

*Beware of this Con Man*:

Name: Neagu Marius Constantin
Address: Targoviste,Romania
Email: [email protected]
Tel: +40763049335
Bank: Neagu Marius Constantin
Account #: RO03RNCB0128085870420003
SWIFT: RNCB RO BU









He sell a Tag Heuer Grand Carrera CAV511A (Serial # 1762661) that does not belong to him in this forum (https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/s-850629.html),which content was deleted away. He also created a website that feature the watch (www.amogifts.com). He claimed that he met an accident and need cash urgently therefore he is selling the watch at a great discount. Then his Paypal account reached the limited and only able to receive fund via Western Union. Below is the watch, warranty card and CSCO that he send to me.

































Now he is non-contactable (website, forum postings, email and phone are all shutdown) after he collected the fund and he sent an invalid DHL tracking number. I do not wish other members of this forum to fallen into the same tick like me.

PS: Moderator, please do not delete away the posting as it just a warning for other members. I had all the prove and this is now handle by the interpol.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dhl1010 said:


> *Beware of this Con Man*:
> 
> Name: Neagu Marius Constantin
> Address: Targoviste,Romania
> Email: [email protected]
> Tel: +40763049335
> Bank: Neagu Marius Constantin
> Account #: RO03RNCB0128085870420003
> SWIFT: RNCB RO BU
> 
> View attachment 1062340
> 
> 
> He sell a Tag Heuer Grand Carrera CAV511A (Serial # 1762661) that does not belong to him in this forum (https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/s-850629.html),which content was deleted away. He also created a website that feature the watch (www.amogifts.com). He claimed that he met an accident and need cash urgently therefore he is selling the watch at a great discount. Then his Paypal account reached the limited and only able to receive fund via Western Union. Below is the watch, warranty card and CSCO that he send to me.
> 
> View attachment 1062344
> 
> 
> View attachment 1062346
> 
> 
> View attachment 1062348
> 
> 
> View attachment 1062349
> 
> 
> Now he is non-contactable (website, forum postings, email and phone are all shutdown) after he collected the fund and he sent an invalid DHL tracking number. I do not wish other members of this forum to fallen into the same tick like me.
> 
> PS: Moderator, please do not delete away the posting as it just a warning for other members. I had all the prove and this is now handle by the interpol.


Thanks for the warning, hope u get ur money back


----------



## dhl1010

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfw said:


> Thanks for the warning, hope u get ur money back


I do NOT think I will be able to get back my money.... Just that I do NOT wish any other members in the forum get con by this guy.

Load the additional photos so that the con-man cannot re-use it again.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's a great shame that there are people like this in the world, but surely a good lesson to all that if someone asks you to pay by Western Union or outside any kind of scheme/site that has buyer protection then what happens is completely at your own risk.


----------



## Feryuz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please need help with post #852 Thanks!


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Feryuz said:


> Please need help with post #852 Thanks!


I cant really give guidance on the watch i'm not an expert, however its appears like a really nice example, as to the WJ2010 , thats the Model Number not the serial, thats EWE9557 if my eyes are correct.


----------



## Feryuz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the help, hopefully someone with the required experience will appear to give a veredict.


----------



## Liquizen

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Everyone. 
I am a new owner of a Tag Heuer chronograph. At least I hope I am. 
I purchased it off ebay. This is the link.

AUTHENTIC TAG HEUER PROFESSIONAL S39.306 CHRONOGRAPH MEN'S WATCH, 39MM, c.2006 | eBay

Just wondering if one of you guys with the knowledge could cast your eyes over it and see what you think.

Many thanks
Neil


----------



## MikeNE3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I recently bought this Calibre 16 Heritage Carrera and just thought I'd check on its provenance...can anyone help?


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@ Liquizen

Your S/el quartz chrono looks fine to me. Enjoy

Cheers,
David


----------



## Liquizen

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi David. 
Many thanks for your reply. I was a bit dubious, as on the listing , it states this as c.2006 when having looked up, I can only see this model from 1991-1994 ish. 
That got me thinking they dont know what the hell the are talking about, although its probably me that doesnt.

How can you tell if its a good one or not.??? Are the variations specific to a certain model??
Gotta say, I cant wait to get the thing here. I have always wanted a Tag Heuer like this, and am itching to get it on my wrist.

Regards
Neil



dmr33 said:


> @ Liquizen
> 
> Your S/el quartz chrono looks fine to me. Enjoy
> 
> Cheers,
> David


----------



## mrdunu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

To begin with, I've never really been a watch person, but I've always admired the look of the Tag Carerra 16's.

Anyway, I managed to pick a CV2014.BA0794 on ebay, but the guy didn't seem to have any authenticity papers. After buying it, I've only just discovered this page, and I just wanted make sure that the watch I purchased is in fact genuine.

These are a few snaps that I've taken, excuse me if they don't say much - I don't know much about watches so I took whatever I thought was useful. If you need additional pictures, please let me know.

Your opinions are much appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mrdunu said:


> To begin with, I've never really been a watch person, but I've always admired the look of the Tag Carerra 16's.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to pick a CV2014.BA0794 on ebay, but the guy didn't seem to have any authenticity papers. After buying it, I've only just discovered this page, and I just wanted make sure that the watch I purchased is in fact genuine.
> 
> These are a few snaps that I've taken, excuse me if they don't say much - I don't know much about watches so I took whatever I thought was useful. If you need additional pictures, please let me know.
> 
> Your opinions are much appreciated. Thank you in advance!


Damn fine fake if it is one... I don't think it is


----------



## Feryuz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please someone help me with post 852, thanks!


----------



## mrdunu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Damn fine fake if it is one... I don't think it is


I read the first half of your message, and my heart skipped a beat! haha

Good to hear! Thank you for your input


----------



## arvinsign

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, i just bought a Formula One WAH1111 from a seller who told me that the watch is unused and authentic. I think the seller is authentic and i even have his business card. The watch seems to me is really unused and i think its authentic when looking at the photos in the internet. It has tags and the plastic cover at the case back is intact. It has a box as well but he didnt gave me a manual or any papers at all. Also, i noticed the engraving at the sides has no paint whereas those in the internet have black paint into it. Can anyone here give me some opinion? Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A pic of the caseback is more important than a pic of the bracelet if you have to choose...

I see no problems from what is pictured.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MikeNE3 said:


> I recently bought this Calibre 16 Heritage Carrera and just thought I'd check on its provenance...can anyone help?
> 
> View attachment 1066514
> 
> View attachment 1066515
> 
> View attachment 1066518
> 
> View attachment 1066519
> 
> View attachment 1066521


it's real.. congratz on your purchase.. wear it well..


----------



## Harteless

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi I am new on here so not sure if i am posting to the right place....hope so!!!

As the title says, I brought a Tag Aquaracer from a guy of ebay and was a bit dubious when it turned up as I hunted around on the net and found one that looked the same on a replica website. Now before I asked for my money back I thought I had better make sure and have researched further. On Callibre 11 I have found the exact watch in a Tag 2010 catalogue. I took the back of the watch to check and at first glance I thought it was a certain fake but again I have checked further and am now not so sure. 
The back of the watch with the case removed is very plane looking (it a quartz) and on the movement thing it says Ronda 6004B and 5 jewels swiss made in very small letters on the gold bit. 
The website for the fake similar one is [Deleted by moderator]

What do you recon? Did Tag use Ronda movements? 
Thanks a lot for any advise, I have spent a fair amount of money on this and want to be sure it is the real deal.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Harteless said:


> Hi I am new on here so not sure if i am posting to the right place....hope so!!!
> 
> As the title says, I brought a Tag Aquaracer from a guy of ebay and was a bit dubious when it turned up as I hunted around on the net and found one that looked the same on a replica website. Now before I asked for my money back I thought I had better make sure and have researched further. On Callibre 11 I have found the exact watch in a Tag 2010 catalogue. I took the back of the watch to check and at first glance I thought it was a certain fake but again I have checked further and am now not so sure.
> The back of the watch with the case removed is very plane looking (it a quartz) and on the movement thing it says Ronda 6004B and 5 jewels swiss made in very small letters on the gold bit.
> The website for the fake similar one is [Deleted by moderator]
> 
> What do you recon? Did Tag use Ronda movements?
> Thanks a lot for any advise, I have spent a fair amount of money on this and want to be sure it is the real deal.


Please read the rules about discussing fakes. Never post websites where criminal activity is promoted.

Remember, these people are crooks. They often use real photos of real TAGs on their websites. Dave's Calibre11 catalogs are definitive (but not complete).

Yes, TAG now uses Ronda as the source for their quartz movements and some of their mechanicals.

ETA is owned by a competitor who has decided not to expand production to meet the increased demands of the market. Rather they are reserving all output for their own brands. TAG and many others are now using Ronda as a consequence. They are lucky Ronda has been able to ramp up to handle the new business.

American history has seen number of such 'trusts' that were created by businesses. Monopolies were created and then they were used to punish competitors and customers to the benefit of the monopoly owners. Markets are distorted and the short and long term interests of the public are sacrificed to promote the interests of the monopolists.

Non optimal for most everyone, often even non optimal for the long term interests of the monopolists. So about a hundred years ago it became illegal for US corporations to engage in such practices.

In the US this would be a violation of the Sherman Anti-Trust Act and the Board and executives of ETA would be facing jail time and the company would be paying treble damages to the non-trust customers of ETA.

But ETA is Swiss...

Early Aquaracers have ETA movements. I am not sure when the cut over took place but it is fairly recent --- the past few years sometime.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Feryuz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please need some help with post 852, thanks!


----------



## Oildoctor94534

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, need some advice for a friend of mine. Real or fake?

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera | eBay

I told him fake.


----------



## Aussie Dave

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello folks, I'm considering buying this watch from ebay, I'm writing to ask for some informed opinions as to the watches authenticity, sorry for the quality of the photo's, obviously it's all I've got to work with. You're help would be greatly appreciated:









Additionally, here is the link to the auction:

TAG Heuer SEL Mens Automatic Chronograph Blue Face CG2111 RO | eBay

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Oildoctor94534 said:


> Hey guys, need some advice for a friend of mine. Real or fake?
> 
> Tag Heuer Grand Carrera | eBay
> 
> I told him fake.


Yes, bad typeface and quality of the dial details. It also has "1/10th SEC PREGISION" instead of "PRECISION"!


----------



## 3wheeler7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

#875 Real

Regards 
Tony


----------



## Aussie Dave

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



3wheeler7 said:


> #875 Real
> 
> Regards
> Tony


Thanks Tony


----------



## kevtar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

New member here, i have recently come into a watch i think might be a fake tag heuer but i know basically nothing about watches. ive searched the internet trying to find any link to this watch but nothing comes up, which leads me to believe its fake. It says tag heuer on the left of the face and ridd on the right. the back just says stainless steel and water proof or something. this watch is prolly around 20-25 years old. any help identifying is greatly appreciated


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kevtar said:


> New member here, i have recently come into a watch i think might be a fake tag heuer but i know basically nothing about watches. ive searched the internet trying to find any link to this watch but nothing comes up, which leads me to believe its fake. It says tag heuer on the left of the face and ridd on the right. the back just says stainless steel and water proof or something. this watch is prolly around 20-25 years old. any help identifying is greatly appreciated
> View attachment 1077657
> View attachment 1077658


Worst fake ever (sorry)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Feryuz said:


> Hi again, I have new and better pictures of the link calibre 7, in the back face picture it seems that a portion of the serial has been scratch off, but from a different angle can be seen clearly, says WJ2010 I hope this pictures be enough to determinate authenticity. Thank you.


your watch is real don't worry...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betttrix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello Everyone, 
I'm looking to buy these Tag Heuer watches, can anyone help giving me opinion? Thank you 

Women's Automatic Tag Heuer 6000 Stainless Steel Wristwatch in Great Condition | eBay

Tag Heuer 6000 Chronometer Ladies Two Tone Swiss Automatic Watch WH5251 BD0679 | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Betttrix said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm looking to buy these Tag Heuer watches, can anyone help giving me opinion? Thank you
> 
> Women's Automatic Tag Heuer 6000 Stainless Steel Wristwatch in Great Condition | eBay
> 
> Tag Heuer 6000 Chronometer Ladies Two Tone Swiss Automatic Watch WH5251 BD0679 | eBay


The first one appears to be real. The second one I can not tell but I have never had any problem with things I have bought from that vendor so it is probably real.


----------



## hmahdaly87

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys,

Just joined the forum. I'm contemplating buying my first Tag. I found a pretty good deal on this GC on Ebay. I'd appreciate if you guys can take a look and confirm if its genuine.


----------



## hmahdaly87

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks OK... No obvious flaws.


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Betttrix said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm looking to buy these Tag Heuer watches, can anyone help giving me opinion? Thank you
> 
> Women's Automatic Tag Heuer 6000 Stainless Steel Wristwatch in Great Condition | eBay
> 
> Tag Heuer 6000 Chronometer Ladies Two Tone Swiss Automatic Watch WH5251 BD0679 | eBay


Both watches are real. 2nd watch (gold & steel) is a MIDSIZE, not a ladies watch. If you prefer a bigger watch. its a good choice..

Cheers,

David


----------



## Wildfire

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

After getting a great 2000 Classic I really wanted a chronograph. I have just bought this, it came with a manual, box but no warranty card. Could someone give me their opinions on it's authenticity?

Hopefully I've manage to join the F1 club.









I can get more pictures if needed. (I also need to read the photography thread)


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Wildfire said:


> After getting a great 2000 Classic I really wanted a chronograph. I have just bought this, it came with a manual, box but no warranty card. Could someone give me their opinions on it's authenticity?
> 
> Hopefully I've manage to join the F1 club.
> 
> I can get more pictures if needed. (I also need to read the photography thread)


Movement pics are definitive, usually. These look OK to me.


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can I see the sub seconds dial on six?


----------



## Wildfire

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Apologies for the wash out. The flash was a bit on the heavy side.

Also it seems the date function is struggling to adjust.  You put the crown in the right setting turn it. The date begins to move but just never gets there, it's like a gear is only partially engaging..

Is this an expensive fix?

The owner has offered to take the watch back from me and refund all my money, but I am inclined to just get it fixed....


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks okay to me.
Seconds hand at six. What kind of movement is this?
Date should be centered vertically and horizontally.
If it is not, you might want to return.


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

But honestly I don't think anyone is going to scam you over a tag and offer a refund.
It's not as if tags cost as much as rolexes and other brands that cost more than rolexes.
Not really high stakes or high gain for buyer and scammer.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> But honestly I don't think anyone is going to scam you over a tag and offer a refund.
> ...


I am amazed at the number of things sold with refunds... things that should get 100% returned but don't.

Websites that host scams often admit it. Subsequent sellers offer refunds instead of honesty...


----------



## Wildfire

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks. The seller seems genuine, so all looks good now. I didn't pay very much (in the grand scheme of things, less than my 2004 2000) for it, so I'm happy.


----------



## hmahdaly87

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Eeeb, correct me if I'm mistaken, but I thought $3300 was a good deal. Again thanks for the help


----------



## blaupunkt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Good evening, This is my first post. I love watches and may have found a gem at the local Goodwill. I found a Tag Heuer Link Chronometer, says Officially Certified 200 Meters on the Dial. When I got it it was fogged up, looked like water damage. I have cleaned the inside of the crystal and the face. Working on polishing up the case. Can you all give me advice as to whether it is real or a fake? And what model and a value. If anyone is interested in purchasing, let me know. I am working toward a Breitling.

Here is the link to the pics: Flickr: El Mecaniko's Photostream

I apologize for no pictures, I keep getting an error. I will be asking a jeweler tomorrow also.

thanks, Jesse


----------



## Tom_DS

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello

Came across this Tag Heuer Pilot on Ebay...
Watch looks really nice, but is it the real deal?

Thanks!

TAG Heuer Pilot | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



blaupunkt said:


> Good evening, This is my first post. I love watches and may have found a gem at the local Goodwill. I found a Tag Heuer Link Chronometer, says Officially Certified 200 Meters on the Dial. When I got it it was fogged up, looked like water damage. I have cleaned the inside of the crystal and the face. Working on polishing up the case. Can you all give me advice as to whether it is real or a fake? And what model and a value. If anyone is interested in purchasing, let me know. I am working toward a Breitling.
> 
> Here is the link to the pics: Flickr: El Mecaniko's Photostream
> 
> I apologize for no pictures, I keep getting an error. I will be asking a jeweler tomorrow also.
> 
> thanks, Jesse


100% fake. Sorry. Hope you didn't pay more than a few bucks for it...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tom_DS said:


> Hello
> 
> Came across this Tag Heuer Pilot on Ebay...
> Watch looks really nice, but is it the real deal?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> TAG Heuer Pilot | eBay


Looks to be one from the late 80's... but can't tell for sure without a movement pic. Probably worth a punt (in the English punt sense not the American punt sense )


----------



## Tom_DS

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Looks to be one from the late 80's... but can't tell for sure without a movement pic. Probably worth a punt (in the English punt sense not the American punt sense )


So it looks OK? 
Movement is quartz with this model... 
I also did some reading about this watch and i red that there are no known fakes of this model... 
Dont know is that is true or not?

Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tom_DS said:


> So it looks OK?
> Movement is quartz with this model...
> I also did some reading about this watch and i red that there are no known fakes of this model...
> Dont know is that is true or not?
> 
> Thanks.


Seems OK. (English "punt" == take a gamble. American "punt" == give up.)

If the movement is Japanese or Chinese quartz it is a fake. No movement pic is shown.

Don't know if this model has been counterfeited.


----------



## jay.lagat

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello... this is my first post. I just want to know the authenticity of this watch. I found it quite interesting though. hope you guys don't mind.

Written at clock face is FIS ALPINE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS
At the back is CN1119 and LIMITED EDITION 191/300





















Would really appreciate your responses. Thanks a lot!

-Jay


----------



## Miguelcarmor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

Is this a real vintage omega or rolex or...


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jay.lagat said:


> Hello... this is my first post. I just want to know the authenticity of this watch. I found it quite interesting though. hope you guys don't mind.
> 
> Written at clock face is FIS ALPINE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS
> At the back is CN1119 and LIMITED EDITION 191/300
> 
> View attachment 1093021
> View attachment 1093024
> View attachment 1092987
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate your responses. Thanks a lot!
> 
> -Jay


Does the chronograph reset to zero?
If not its a piece of crap canal street junk.


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Miguelcarmor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this a real vintage omega or rolex or...


Wow it looks like it's a special edition of mega-Rolex.

Awesome! I say you should take it to the Christie for an auction.


----------



## Miguelcarmor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> Wow it looks like it's a special edition of mega-Rolex.
> 
> Awesome! I say you should take it to the Christie for an auction.


Nice joint venture... I'm always amazed by the things some people make


----------



## jay.lagat

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> Does the chronograph reset to zero?
> If not its a piece of crap canal street junk.


yes it does! the last part was a bit scary.. o|


----------



## Pigsy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi evreyone! I'm a noob here so apologies if this is is the wrong section or format. I'm looking to buy a Tag SEL and I have been doing some research so think I know what I am doing but some input from experienced people would be invaluable.

I have seen this auction on ebay TAG Heuer SEL 18k Gold & SS Men's Midsize Watch in its TAG Box! | eBay

I will also post the pics here for future reference in case it can also help other people. It is for a Tag Heuer SEL wg1220-ko



























I'm think this is a fake because it is missing the water depth on the dial under where it says "Professional" and also the second hand does not look correct. It seems to have a round bit at the short end, and in official pics, the short end always seems straight. The Tag logo also seems to be incomplete.

Having said that, could this be a special edition, or am I wrong? The seller has a great reputation on ebay and also says it comes with a box. He already has 9 bids, up to £205 with 5 days left. I have read that the links in the strap are the best indicator of genuineness. Can it be seen if it is a fake from these pics?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Those bracelets are difficult to duplicate. This one is real so the variations you notice may be model year variations.


----------



## Pigsy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Eeeb

Do you think that the wear and tear on the face (the word "Professional" has paint flaking off on most of the letters and the missing right hand side of the "Tag Heuer") would suggest bad servicing, or is the paint on the face prone to flaking like this? Would this adversely affect the price? Also, does anyone have any links to "obvious fakes" that I can take a look at to compare.

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pigsy said:


> Thanks Eeeb
> 
> Do you think that the wear and tear on the face (the word "Professional" has paint flaking off on most of the letters and the missing right hand side of the "Tag Heuer") would suggest bad servicing, or is the paint on the face prone to flaking like this? Would this adversely affect the price? Also, does anyone have any links to "obvious fakes" that I can take a look at to compare.
> 
> Thanks


Bad dials always affect price... Dials get bad for many reasons: intrusion of water and dirt; chemical deterioration of components; bad workmanship on repair; etc.

No links to fakes. Most counterfeit sites use real pics of real watches anyway. Deceptive? Yes... but they are crooks. What do you expect?

If you have doubts about any watch, don't get it. Another will be along eventually.


----------



## Chrismd2183

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello! I am new to the forum and had a question about a Tag Heuer watch I was looking at. I was mainly curious with the authenticity of course as well as the worth (estimate of how much you would honestly pay for it). There is not a clear picture of the back or of the movement. It is said to be an automatic, being sold from an estate sell picker I am assuming. The seller says they are 100% authentic, and has a money back guaranteed if returned within 3 days of receiving the item (also is 5/5 stars with a rating of 500-999 on ebay).

I have the pictures of the watch attached. The auction ends in just a few hours, so if anyone has any input would be of great help . (PS Sry about the photos being huge, not entirely sure how to make smaller :-().

Thank you very much

-Chris


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Chrismd2183 said:


> Hello! I am new to the forum and had a question about a Tag Heuer watch I was looking at. I was mainly curious with the authenticity of course as well as the worth (estimate of how much you would honestly pay for it). There is not a clear picture of the back or of the movement. It is said to be an automatic, being sold from an estate sell picker I am assuming. The seller says they are 100% authentic, and has a money back guaranteed if returned within 3 days of receiving the item (also is 5/5 stars with a rating of 500-999 on ebay).
> 
> I have the pictures of the watch attached. The auction ends in just a few hours, so if anyone has any input would be of great help . (PS Sry about the photos being huge, not entirely sure how to make smaller :-().
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> -Chris


The trick on gold trimmed Aquaracer/2000/Professionals is to find ones where the plating has not worn through on the bezel. Condition. Condition. Condition.

But it's probably real.


----------



## Chrismd2183

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for the response. I ended up not getting the watch, ended up going for over $300. There will be more on the market, hopefully with better quality.


----------



## rhughes

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just got a Carrera Automatic as a college graduation gift and want to double-check its authenticity (it is new). Obviously no warranty card since it isnt from an AD, but it is missing the leather case for the booklet I have seen in other pictures, and it only has one booklet and a tag (the tag has the watch+bracelet model number as well as the serial number and barcodes). Is this the real deal?

2013-05-30 296 photo, picture, image on Use.com


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rhughes said:


> Just got a Carrera Automatic as a college graduation gift and want to double-check its authenticity (it is new). Obviously no warranty card since it isnt from an AD, but it is missing the leather case for the booklet I have seen in other pictures, and it only has one booklet and a tag (the tag has the watch+bracelet model number as well as the serial number and barcodes). Is this the real deal?
> 
> 2013-05-30 296 photo, picture, image on Use.com


Looks good to me


----------



## JM92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do people think of this, has no paperwork or box but a couple of receipts from servicing. Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JM92 said:


> What do people think of this, has no paperwork or box but a couple of receipts from servicing. Thanks.


If the receipts are from TAGHeuer, that is a good confirmation of authenticity. Looks OK but I'm not an expert.


----------



## JM92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have inquired about paperwork. Just awaiting a response.
Thankyou


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

this is a fake...in response to the grand carrera..stay away.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JM92 said:


> I have inquired about paperwork. Just awaiting a response.
> Thankyou


the watch is fake...stay away from it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah, it doesn't look good.


----------



## JM92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok, Thanks guys.


----------



## uptoolate

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can you guys help me authenticate this watch? It has the black openwork rubber band. I can't find a serial number anywhere - isn't that a bad sign?


----------



## devilzzz44

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Very bad fake..!!

[
QUOTE=uptoolate;6398729]Can you guys help me authenticate this watch? It has the black openwork rubber band. I can't find a serial number anywhere - isn't that a bad sign?

View attachment 1108232

View attachment 1108233
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

sorry but this looks like something that does not even worth $1..


uptoolate said:


> Can you guys help me authenticate this watch? It has the black openwork rubber band. I can't find a serial number anywhere - isn't that a bad sign?
> 
> View attachment 1108232
> 
> View attachment 1108233


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Lol hilarious


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

that's a great one haha


----------



## Lukecrossan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi I'm new here, could someone do a check on this careera please?
Thanks


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

rubbish


----------



## Lukecrossan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



justbecauseIcan said:


> rubbish


Is that in reply to me pal?


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lukecrossan said:


> Is that in reply to me pal?


yes, where did you find this thing?


----------



## Lukecrossan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



justbecauseIcan said:


> yes, where did you find this thing?


Some taxi driver offered it me for cheap it got dropped in his taxi and not claimed


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

drop it in the next taxi yourself


----------



## devilzzz44

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I wont wear it even its given free...dont even worth 1 bucks..



uptoolate said:


> Can you guys help me authenticate this watch? It has the black openwork rubber band. I can't find a serial number anywhere - isn't that a bad sign?
> 
> View attachment 1108232
> 
> View attachment 1108233





Lukecrossan said:


> Hi I'm new here, could someone do a check on this careera please?
> Thanks


----------



## cyc21

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

what do you all think about these guys?

Tag Heuer 2000 Wrist Watch for Men 722630811268 | eBay

Men's Blue Dial Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M WAF1113 Stainless Steel Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lukecrossan said:


> Hi I'm new here, could someone do a check on this careera please?
> Thanks


fake bro keep away from it..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilzzz44

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Both photos looks good to me..



cyc21 said:


> what do you all think about these guys?
> 
> Tag Heuer 2000 Wrist Watch for Men 722630811268 | eBay
> 
> Men's Blue Dial Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M WAF1113 Stainless Steel Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## vēer

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

OOPS, Sorry, it was late night over here when I posted this, sorry for spamming TAH-Heuer forum, thought that its universal forum, my bad!

This forum is so huge with so many sub-forums that I have no idea where it would be the most appropriate to post it, but here it goes:
Ebay seller regevna sells fake F91w and claims they are authentic, I learned that hes selling fakes by investigating his previous listing item descriptions which listed non-existent traits of F91w, seller didnt want to refund at first and then refunded me after I presented him some arguements regarding his fake watches.

Always make sure youre buying from well established name on Ebay, always!

WUS helped me alot to gather information to be able to tell apart fake from genuine, but that disco mode backlight gave it away in no time !


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

did you report him to ebay?


----------



## derix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, . I want to ask the opinions of experts here . is the watch i purchased on Ebay is real

thanks

Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAN2111 BA0822 | eBay


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@derix: probably fine, but photos are quite blurry and the warranty card hasn't been filled in


----------



## devilzzz44

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks ok from the photo..



derix said:


> Hello, . I want to ask the opinions of experts here . is the watch i purchased on Ebay is real
> 
> thanks
> 
> Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAN2111 BA0822 | eBay


----------



## vēer

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



justbecauseIcan said:


> did you report him to ebay?


I opened up case and stated that Ive received fake item, now its closed because Ive received my refund, but thanks for reminding me about report function, Im sure it wont change anything, but Ill try it anyway!

EDIT: Just checked his listings - no Casio watches anymore, coincidence or he took them off?

OOPS, Sorry, it was late night over here when I posted this, sorry for spamming TAH-Heuer forum, thought that its universal forum, my bad!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



derix said:


> Hello, . I want to ask the opinions of experts here . is the watch i purchased on Ebay is real
> 
> thanks
> 
> Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAN2111 BA0822 | eBay


I too think it is probably real. But you can't say positively without good movement pics.

Aside: I have found watches sold with their original extra links are real, owned by careful owners. I am sure some counterfeits are sold with such links, but I have not seen them.


----------



## derix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thanks every one ..here's additional photos of my 1st TAG

i could not take picture of the movement - due i don't know how to open the back of the watch :/


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks nice. Don't open the back - it may affect the water-proofing.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



derix said:


> thanks every one ..here's additional photos of my 1st TAG
> 
> i could not take picture of the movement - due i don't know how to open the back of the watch :/
> View attachment 1113624
> View attachment 1113626
> View attachment 1113627
> View attachment 1113628
> View attachment 1113629


Nice WAN2111! Congrats!


----------



## derix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> Looks nice. Don't open the back - it may affect the water-proofing.


thanks
ok i won't open the back . thanks for the heads up.


----------



## derix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Snoweagle said:


> Nice WAN2111! Congrats!


thanks


----------



## kt122806

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

can you please take a look at this, is this a real Tag Link? thank you


----------



## ultrasapien

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi everyone,

can anyone kindly tell if this is an authentic tag heuer grand carrera caliber 17? the person selling this to me is just so arrogant in saying that it's an original authentic tag heuer and very rude. thank you very much to the learned individuals here.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake in my eyes.


----------



## ultrasapien

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

what gave it away? is it the back case?


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I never know if there are models out there that I don't know, plus the image quality is too poor, so wait for other opinions, but:

- caseback has no serial nr or anything
- TAG Heuer on the case back bridge should not be black?
- caseback should have 6 screws to hold it in
- the bridge in the caseback should align with the watch (horizontal, not diagonal)
- can't really see the golden TAG Heuer etching on the rotor, don't know if older model have a solid rotor but either way the movement looks blank
- dial doesn't look great, some proportions seem off, but hard to tell with that image quality
- why would it be on a cheap generic strap?
- ...

so I think it is fake or at least nothing I've ever seen in a Grand Carrera.


----------



## ultrasapien

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

so, do all carreras have 6 screws on the back case?


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ultrasapien said:


> so, do all carreras have 6 screws on the back case?


Carreras no, Grand Carreras yes.


----------



## devilzzz44

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Very FAKE never seen of of this model before..walk away.. Cheers..!



ultrasapien said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> can anyone kindly tell if this is an authentic tag heuer grand carrera caliber 17? the person selling this to me is just so arrogant in saying that it's an original authentic tag heuer and very rude. thank you very much to the learned individuals here.
> 
> View attachment 1115386
> View attachment 1115387
> View attachment 1115388


----------



## devilzzz44

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks ok for me..but no harm for a second opinion. Cheers.!



kt122806 said:


> can you please take a look at this, is this a real Tag Link? thank you
> View attachment 1115342
> 
> View attachment 1115343
> 
> View attachment 1115344
> 
> View attachment 1115345
> 
> View attachment 1115349


----------



## ultrasapien

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kt122806 said:


> can you please take a look at this, is this a real Tag Link? thank you
> View attachment 1115342
> 
> View attachment 1115343
> 
> View attachment 1115344
> 
> View attachment 1115345
> 
> View attachment 1115349


The links in the Link bracelet appear to be one piece. If so, this is a fake.


----------



## gossler

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have resolved my question.... cant figure out how to delete my post.


----------



## kt122806

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I cut the link myself and they are seperated in 2 halves


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kt122806 said:


> I cut the link myself and they are seperated in 2 halves


:-!


----------



## ultrasapien

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi guys!

is this tag carrera genuine or fake? thank you for your responses.


----------



## CUAviator

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Monaco LS Calibre 12: Im getting way confused with this watch.

1. Most of the pictures I've seen online show the case with the bottom right corner engraved with "Tag Heuer", however, on the official Tag website, the pictures of the watch do not have that...is this just a model year thing?

2. From everything I've read, the LS Cal 12 has a solid stainless steel case back - however, the official website states that all of the watches have a sapphire crystal back...is the website incorrect?

please only respond if you are absolutely positive.

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ultrasapien said:


> hi guys!
> 
> is this tag carrera genuine or fake? thank you for your responses.


I can not tell from the pics. Maybe others can.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

looks good..


ultrasapien said:


> hi guys!
> 
> is this tag carrera genuine or fake? thank you for your responses.
> View attachment 1122354
> View attachment 1122355
> View attachment 1122357


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

those pictures are not good enough but from what I can see in the movement and on the dial nothing jumps out to me, looks ok apart from needing a good polish and a clean.



ultrasapien said:


> hi guys!
> 
> is this tag carrera genuine or fake? thank you for your responses.
> View attachment 1122354
> View attachment 1122355
> View attachment 1122357


----------



## kt122806

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,

could you please take a look at this. i just bought it off ebay. is it ok to pay? and how much do i expected to pay to make it run again if it authentic? I alway like to own a Carrera Twin Time for long time only can afford a used one.

Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time Automatic Calibre 7 GMT Watch not Working | eBay

Thank you very much


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The time to ask is BEFORE you buy... looks good from what I can see but the estimate on what TAG will charge to repair is probably too low. But that is now YOUR problem.



kt122806 said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please take a look at this. i just bought it off ebay. is it ok to pay? and how much do i expected to pay to make it run again if it authentic? I alway like to own a Carrera Twin Time for long time only can afford a used one.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time Automatic Calibre 7 GMT Watch not Working | eBay
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## devilzzz44

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The cost of fixing a Tag Heuer is higher than you think..but seriously I think that the estimated cost of repair is way too low..cheers..!



kt122806 said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please take a look at this. i just bought it off ebay. is it ok to pay? and how much do i expected to pay to make it run again if it authentic? I alway like to own a Carrera Twin Time for long time only can afford a used one.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time Automatic Calibre 7 GMT Watch not Working | eBay
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## CUAviator

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



CUAviator said:


> Tag Monaco LS Calibre 12: Im getting way confused with this watch.
> 
> 1. Most of the pictures I've seen online show the case with the bottom right corner engraved with "Tag Heuer", however, on the official Tag website, the pictures of the watch do not have that...is this just a model year thing?
> 
> 2. From everything I've read, the LS Cal 12 has a solid stainless steel case back - however, the official website states that all of the watches have a sapphire crystal back...is the website incorrect?
> 
> please only respond if you are absolutely positive.
> 
> Thanks


Standard Internet (with Tag Heuer engraved on the case) picture:








If the Tag website DOES NOT have the engraving, is that more authentic?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Good question. I do not have the answer but I do believe some models did have the TAGHeuer inscription. But I'm not sure so I won't post this ;-)


----------



## Craig Whyte

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, can anyone authenticate this?

I picked it up on eBay for £300 with box and papers.
the watch itself looks in very good condition.

I would like to replace the bezel tho or the inside part that has the little tiny black bits on the hour markers. Not sure if that's part of the bezel tho.

any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Natashadelange

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,

I am new to this forum. Could you tell me if this is authentic, in your opinion:

NEW TAG HEUER ALTER EGO STAINLESS STEEL LADIES WATCH (WP 1310.BA0750) on eBay!


----------



## kandemirb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this watch? Thanks a lot in advance!

Tag Heuer Monaco GittiGidiyor'da 87419588


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Craig Whyte said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> I picked it up on eBay for £300 with box and papers.
> the watch itself looks in very good condition.
> 
> I would like to replace the bezel tho or the inside part that has the little tiny black bits on the hour markers. Not sure if that's part of the bezel tho.
> 
> any advice is greatly appreciated.


No problems detected. No movement pic so can't say for sure.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kandemirb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this watch? Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Tag Heuer Monaco GittiGidiyor'da 87419588


Can't tell... others may know more.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kandemirb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this watch? Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Tag Heuer Monaco GittiGidiyor'da 87419588


Can't tell. others may know more...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Natashadelange said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Could you tell me if this is authentic, in your opinion:
> 
> NEW TAG HEUER ALTER EGO STAINLESS STEEL LADIES WATCH (WP 1310.BA0750) on eBay!


Tastes bad to me... but more research would be necessary to say for sure. Others may know more.


----------



## CUAviator

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



CUAviator said:


> Standard Internet (with Tag Heuer engraved on the case) picture:
> View attachment 1124493
> 
> 
> If the Tag website DOES NOT have the engraving, is that more authentic?


update: I got a hold of Tag customer service and they confirmed that -

A) The LS Cal12 no longer has "Tag Hueur" engraved on the case...it was an in-line change for this model year

And

B) The LS Cal12 DOES NOT have a sapphire crystal case back. They confirmed that the official website is wrong and will be changing it.


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Natashadelange said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Could you tell me if this is authentic, in your opinion:
> 
> NEW TAG HEUER ALTER EGO STAINLESS STEEL LADIES WATCH (WP 1310.BA0750) on eBay!


Happy to chime in here. The watch is authentic, BUT it is NOT in new condition. There watch head has been refinished and I see traces of scratches. WAY over priced. 1/2 of asking MAX is about right in this condition.

Cheers

David


----------



## kt122806

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kt122806 said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please take a look at this. i just bought it off ebay. is it ok to pay? and how much do i expected to pay to make it run again if it authentic? I alway like to own a Carrera Twin Time for long time only can afford a used one.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time Automatic Calibre 7 GMT Watch not Working | eBay
> 
> Thank you very much


Update, decided to take a risk and paid for it, i got it thru mail yesterday. just wind it and it works just fine for almost 1.5 days.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kt122806 said:


> Update, decided to take a risk and paid for it, i got it thru mail yesterday. just wind it and it works just fine for almost 1.5 days.


Yes, not all eBay stories end badly!!


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Craig Whyte said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> I picked it up on eBay for £300 with box and papers.
> the watch itself looks in very good condition.
> 
> I would like to replace the bezel tho or the inside part that has the little tiny black bits on the hour markers. Not sure if that's part of the bezel tho.
> 
> any advice is greatly appreciated.


Watch is legit. Use some enamel to touch up the missing paint.


----------



## Topher1556

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just wanted to post some pictures of a fake I found. I surf craigslist ads, and this one was a "email me for pictures" kind of ad. Price in the ad was $350 for a "TAG Heuer Automatic watch..."

To just give some advice that may not have been mentioned: remember to look at the simple things. Tags are not necessarily my forte, but with enough online sleuthing the truth can be found...or you can ask here :-d.

I see the following problems:

Subdials aren't correct format or placement
Subdial borders are too skinny or missing
Alignment of day and date (DD) are very poor for the dial time
Script below the DD doesn't include "Calibre 16"
"Link" script above DD is wrong size
Tag dial marker above DD looks like complete trash
Time hands are wrong (look to have no lume, wrong shape, wrong length
Bezel font isn't correct (too big/heavy)
"120" on bezel isn't centered at 6 o'clock (other numbers around bezel are also off)
Crown for time setting is wrong (wrong size, wrong lines for grip)
Pushers for start/stop/reset functions are also wrong
Bracelet clasp is wrong
Links of bracelet are wrong (not split)
Links of bracelet shouldn't have holes visible from the side (except the one link on each side of the bracelet)
Endlink fitment of bracelet is poor
Endlinks are wrong (look at cutout to remove springbar, not the same as the factory ones)
Caseback is wrong (shouldn't be polished, wrong text, wrong design)
Case is wrong (too wide, crown cutout wrong, lug shapes wrong)
Rotor is wrong (should not be solid)
Movement as a whole is wrong (nowhere near the level of finish, and doesn't even have the correct parts in the correct places)


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You can usually stop at the dial logo with fake Tags.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Intrinsic Factor said:


> You can usually stop at the dial logo with fake Tags.


For maybe half I think that is true!


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> For maybe half I think that is true!


Certainly for the last one ;-). A good hi-res logo pic goes a long way though.


----------



## Gizmo1978

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Considering buying a TAG. Looking at this one specifically, would have to ask for further pics... Initial impressions? Real or fake?

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

See no problems with the pics but they are too small to see problems :-(


----------



## swiggers

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi

New member and wondering if some one can help me out and tell if this Tag Heuer Carrea Calibre 16 is authentic just want to check before i buy it

please find pictures attached (had to resize them as the wouldn't load)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

From pics it looks real... or, at least I don't see any problems. I'd probably buy it


----------



## swiggers

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Eeeb

Yeah it feels right but just thought i'd check as there are some good forgeries out there! nice to get 2nd opinion, i'm in Ireland so think i'm getting good price on it, what would you value it at?

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



swiggers said:


> Thanks Eeeb
> 
> Yeah it feels right but just thought i'd check as there are some good forgeries out there! nice to get 2nd opinion, i'm in Ireland so think i'm getting good price on it, what would you value it at?
> 
> Thanks


No values here! If we did that we would be doing that all the time. Check eBay for wholesale prices. Besides, condition determines everything and it is often hard to evaluate without a watch in hand.


----------



## swiggers

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Cheers Eeeb


----------



## DLXXV

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I would like you guys opinion about this Tag. The serial number I cant find any on the net of it so I wondered if it is just made up, planning to purchase this wath but am cautious hope to have your guys insight


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DLXXV said:


> I would like you guys opinion about this Tag. The serial number I cant find any on the net of it so I wondered if it is just made up, planning to purchase this wath but am cautious hope to have your guys insight


Can't say for sure without looking at the pic of the movement in the back.. from the front it looks good but to be sure we need a movement pic..


----------



## DLXXV

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is I believe a cat2010 ba 0952 serial with solid caseback so what about serial number here pic


----------



## celyth

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi there, please could you help me out and identifying if this is a fake calibre 16 or not, sorry for the image quality, only have an i phone as a camera





















many thanks
cel


----------



## DLXXV

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



celyth said:


> hi there, please could you help me out and identifying if this is a fake calibre 16 or not, sorry for the image quality, only have an i phone as a camera
> 
> View attachment 1141217
> View attachment 1141218
> View attachment 1141219
> 
> 
> many thanks
> cel


def fake or am I wrong


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DLXXV said:


> def fake or am I wrong


No. You are right. Fake


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DLXXV said:


> Is I believe a cat2010 ba 0952 serial with solid caseback so what about serial number here pic


CAT2010 is the model number, BA0952 is the Bracelet model number not the Serial Number.. and still to be 100% sure we need the movement picture.. but i think the watch is real.. but also let's also see if anybody can also confirm this..


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> CAT2010 is the model number, BA0952 is the Bracelet model number not the Serial Number.. and still to be 100% sure we need the movement picture.. but i think the watch is real.. but also let's also see if anybody can also confirm this..


Are the links one solid piece or two pieces? If the first, fake.


----------



## DLXXV

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrporky said:


> CAT2010 is the model number, BA0952 is the Bracelet model number not the Serial Number.. and still to be 100% sure we need the movement picture.. but i think the watch is real.. but also let's also see if anybody can also confirm this..


 Thanks for that insight, very helpful


Eeeb said:


> Are the links one solid piece or two pieces? If the first, fake.


 I emailed him to send me pic of the link so wait and see, but I am confident in bidding on this Tag, hopefully it's the real deal


----------



## deano999999

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi. Are my Tag Heuer's genuine or fake? Anyone have any ideas?












a


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The Link appears to have single piece bracelet links... If so, it's a fake.

The other one's dial I can not see well. It looks hinky to me... And it appears to have a non-standard caseback. Put it this way, I would pass on it in an auction.

Boot sale finds I assume??


----------



## celyth

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> No. You are right. Fake


ok thanks guys


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



deano999999 said:


> Hi. Are my Tag Heuer's genuine or fake? Anyone have any ideas?
> View attachment 1141725
> View attachment 1141726
> a
> View attachment 1141727
> View attachment 1141728


Hi the first watch is a fake, its based on a Kirium but the kirium chronograph uses an ETA 251.262 which has the subdails on the 3,6,9 position, also the dial is an attempt at the 6000 Mclaren edition, the Kirium Mclaren has a carbon fiber dial and only 2 chronograph dials


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> The Link appears to have single piece bracelet links... If so, it's a fake.
> 
> The other one's dial I can not see well. It looks hinky to me... And it appears to have a non-standard caseback. Put it this way, I would pass on it in an auction.
> 
> Boot sale finds I assume??


Look at the hour hand of the SEL it looks a bit oval to me, might be the FEL edition (fake elegance edition) lol


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What can you guys tell me about this one, is it a fake?





I know the pics are bad but that's the only ones I got.

Regards,

Gonçalo


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



BreitlingPilot said:


> What can you guys tell me about this one, is it a fake?
> 
> I know the pics are bad but that's the only ones I got.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gonçalo


If these are the best pictures the seller can give, I would pass unless it is CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP.

I do note the mismatch between the Heuer bracelet and the TAGHeuer watch.


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> If these are the best pictures the seller can give, I would pass unless it is CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP.
> 
> I do note the mismatch between the Heuer bracelet and the TAGHeuer watch.


It's VERY cheap! It costs 20 US dollars. Should I go for it?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



BreitlingPilot said:


> It's VERY cheap! It costs 20 US dollars. Should I go for it?


Not much of a risk and sometimes you get lucky... (... but sometimes you don't... usually you get what you pay for.)


----------



## GT40

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Think I may have been stung with a recent eBay purchase, and would would appreciate some advice, as to whether this Formula 1 WA1211 is the real deal. 
My concerns are after a charge, the luminosity of the luminova dial fades rapidly, the thumb nail recess of the fliplock clasp seems wider than other examples I've seen, also the bracelet doesn't have directional arrows stamped to determine which way to slide links, also the "Heuer" emblem on the crown lacks definition. The weight of the piece feels right, and the quality seems reasonable after 20yrs of wear! Would a fake have Tag Heuer stamped on the movement? 
Forever hopeful I've not blown £160.....


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



GT40 said:


> Think I may have been stung with a recent eBay purchase, and would would appreciate some advice, as to whether this Formula 1 WA1211 is the real deal.
> My concerns are after a charge, the luminosity of the luminova dial fades rapidly, the thumb nail recess of the fliplock clasp seems wider than other examples I've seen, also the bracelet doesn't have directional arrows stamped to determine which way to slide links, also the "Heuer" emblem on the crown lacks definition. The weight of the piece feels right, and the quality seems reasonable after 20yrs of wear! Would a fake have Tag Heuer stamped on the movement?
> Forever hopeful I've not blown £160.....


The basic watch is real. The crown may have been changed since it was made 14 years ago -- usually a sign of good service! Don't worry. Be happy! :-d


----------



## tuan.lee.a

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hello all,

i am a new member of this forum, but i own several tags in past few years. i have a deal of Carrera CV2010 for $1200. But i need to ask you if you can tell it's authentic or reasonable price. The seller says the watch is genuine but the band is crocodile aftermarket. could you please help me identify this one if it's genuine and is price is right? also, i got a Twin Time 39mm with bracelet, so is it ok if i swap the band of this with the tag twin time bracelet? as far as i know they look identical and has the same lug with of 20mm. Thank you for your time.

Bests


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks real but I can't answer the other questions. Factor in a service which is not cheap in the pricing.


----------



## ultrasapien

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys! can anyone please tell me how to know whether tag heuer 2000 series is a fake (model no. wk1112-1) Help anyone please


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ultrasapien said:


> Hi guys! can anyone please tell me how to know whether tag heuer 2000 series is a fake (model no. wk1112-1) Help anyone please


Good pics would help a lot! Movement pics are the most telling on fakes.


----------



## GT40

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> The basic watch is real. The crown may have been changed since it was made 14 years ago -- usually a sign of good service! Don't worry. Be happy! :-d


Thanks Eeeb, :-d had a mid size F1 years ago, great to be reacquainted! Ordering a new Tag silicone strap soon will post some pics, when fitted.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



BreitlingPilot said:


> What can you guys tell me about this one, is it a fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the pics are bad but that's the only ones I got.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gonçalo


It looks fake to me, the 1st gen F1 never had color logo only later models also the bracelet looks wrong


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



GT40 said:


> Think I may have been stung with a recent eBay purchase, and would would appreciate some advice, as to whether this Formula 1 WA1211 is the real deal.
> My concerns are after a charge, the luminosity of the luminova dial fades rapidly, the thumb nail recess of the fliplock clasp seems wider than other examples I've seen, also the bracelet doesn't have directional arrows stamped to determine which way to slide links, also the "Heuer" emblem on the crown lacks definition. The weight of the piece feels right, and the quality seems reasonable after 20yrs of wear! Would a fake have Tag Heuer stamped on the movement?
> Forever hopeful I've not blown £160.....
> 
> View attachment 1144314


Looks really to me, mine also had a tag logo on the movement, as for the lume it does fade overtime and dont last long after a few years mine fades in a couple of minutes so not to worry about that


----------



## J_Ellis_Tag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey Everyone in the past year I have gotten addicted to watches. Yesterday I went to Ross Simons in the Prusential Mall in Boston and bought a Tag Formula 1

I don't know if this is a dumb question, but is it possible to be sold a fake watch at a jewelery store like this?

Reason for questions When looking at pics of F1s on here I notice in the side they say Tag Heuer and mine does not. When I noticed this I began to research a bit and read that the crown should be black and mine is not. Also that the international gurantee card should be stamped not written in. When I got home I noticed the gurantee card was not in the box so I went back and he filled it in with the info and serial number and stamped it with the dealer info. Should this be a concern?

Also, in the booklet when explaining the watch it says your new Aquaracer. It seems he may have given me the wrong box. Shjgould this be a concern?

Thanks For easing my mind.... I tend to worry. Now I gotta run I just got my cig too close to my pants and lit them on fire...... S**t I bought those yesterday too!!!'

Please tell me there is no way I was sold a fake watch at an authorized dealer AND lit my brand new pants on on fire all in 2 days...

I would include pics but cannot figure out how to attach them on my iphone.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@J_Ellis_Tag, Impossible to tell really without pics, but Ross Simons in Boston is listed as an authorised dealer for TAG so I suspect it would be very unlikely. I would go back and ask about the box/manual. As far as the differences in your F1 are concerned, I don't think ALL F1s have black crowns or writing on the side. What's the model number of your F1?


----------



## J_Ellis_Tag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@meddc I think they just gave me the wrong box. There are two numbers on the back assuming one is serial and one is model they are WAU1112 and RUP6964 it is a Grande Date. Here are a few pics

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A5JtdOXmY91N3

Thanks for the help


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

All looks good to me. If it was out on display then most likely they just gave you the wrong box.


----------



## J_Ellis_Tag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@meddc thanks bro


----------



## ultrasapien

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

guys, here are some pics. please tell if it's genuine or not. thanks.


----------



## Mrporky

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

don't know what we're suppose to be looking at..


ultrasapien said:


> guys, here are some pics. please tell if it's genuine or not. thanks.


----------



## ultrasapien

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*













more pics. thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks real enough to fool me. Your final authenticity check is the catalogs on Calibre11.


----------



## J_Ellis_Tag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@Eeeb @ultrasapien @Mrporky I honestly would not know, I was asking if my new F1 could be fake becuase I read online that all F1s have black crowns and say Tag Heuer on the left side haha. I bought it at Ross-Simons an authorized dealer at the Prudential Mall in Boston, that said I can easily doubt the authenticity if any piece. Btw mine was real, lol. I would say the best way to figure it out is to take It to a bunch of watch dealers and jewelery stored that carry Tags. I was given an Omega Seamaster last week and had doubts about it, and brought it to 5 places and they all said it was fake. I would say if you are able to then take it in, if not which I'm assuming that's why you're asking then you should post more pics...


----------



## J_Ellis_Tag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^^^ sorry for all of the typos my IPhone autocorrects horribly... @ultrasapien are you buying this off the Internet?? What's the background here?


----------



## Eval95

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How can we tell about this one?










I heard to check it has 2 pieces to each link, check cover for glue residue, back for split clear window view, make sure it spins completely smoothly. Anything else? Cuz this is one for sale and I may go take a look at it


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eval95 said:


> How can we tell about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard to check it has 2 pieces to each link, check cover for glue residue, back for split clear window view, make sure it spins completely smoothly. Anything else? Cuz this is one for sale and I may go take a look at it


You seem to have confused the 'tells' for several different watches.

The BEST tell is the movement and its timing... counterfeiters don't have good Swiss movements in their watches (most of the time...).

Boxes and cards mean nothing.

Beyond that, nothing can be told from the lack of detail and perspective in this picture. Sorry.

On your dilemma, buy the seller not just the watch. Bad sellers can never be trusted. Good sellers will always make things right.


----------



## J_Ellis_Tag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@Eval95 I see the ad is on Craigslist. Assuming this person is in your area I would simply ask them to meet you at a jewelery store in the area that is convenient for them that is an AD of Tag. That way you can really be certain. If I were you and you could line this up, I would bring the cash with me to buy it on the spot in the event it is real. That way they can't pull a bait and switch.


----------



## colecoop56

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this watch authentic or a replica? I purchased it and it feels authentic and seems to be the real deal but I don't want to pay 1300 for a replica watch. Please look at these pictures on the ebay post and let me know. It has like a white speck under the glass or I think is under the glass underneath the 3 o'clock line. You can see it in the picture and that kind or worried me? Not really sure why it would be there or what it is.
Men's Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Stainless Steel Automatic Date Watch WAN2110 | eBay

Thanks,

Cole


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



colecoop56 said:


> Is this watch authentic or a replica? I purchased it and it feels authentic and seems to be the real deal but I don't want to pay 1300 for a replica watch. Please look at these pictures on the ebay post and let me know. It has like a white speck under the glass or I think is under the glass underneath the 3 o'clock line. You can see it in the picture and that kind or worried me? Not really sure why it would be there or what it is.
> Men's Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Stainless Steel Automatic Date Watch WAN2110 | eBay
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cole


I don't see any problems.


----------



## J_Ellis_Tag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@colecoop56 hey man. You said you have the watch and it feels real? If you have it why don't you go to an AD and find out for certain?


----------



## colecoop56

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ya I'm planning on it. I just work from 7am to 6 everyday so I have to try and find time. I have 14 days to return it so I wanted to make sure it was authentic before then. Will a authorized dealer be able to take off the back to see if its the correct authentic movement or how will they go about checking it?

And should I be concerned about it the little speck that is on the dial right in the middle of the three and 4 marking? I can hardly notice it but I have always heard if there is something underneath the glass then its a good chance its a fake.


----------



## colecoop56

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I guess what I am asking is why in the world this little thing would be laying on the dial underneath the glass. IT is just a speck of something but it bothers me for some reason. Especially in a $1300 watch that is perfect other than that. This is my first tag and I was planning on wearing this for the next 10 years and I feel like it will bother me everyday for those 10 years haha. Would a jeweler be able to remove it? or would it be cheaper to just buy a brand new one for 300 dollars more?

Please help me out with this because it is getting to me. I am only 23 and just started a new job and wanted to kind of treat myself but the speck underneath the glass just comes off bad and I know it should not be there. If the glass could be removed you could easily remove the speck. It is just sitting there on the edge of the dial. 

This is the main reason I wondered if the watch was fake because one website said if there is anything underneath the glass like hair or dust than its likely to be a fake because tag heuer would never let one leave with that in there.

Thanks for everyone's opinions and help.

Cole


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It happens. The main forum recently had a factory dial that was numbered 1 2 3 *5 4* 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 on the dial!

If it bothers you a whole lot, a watchmaker can easily remove the movement and take it out. My watchmaker once returned a watch to me with a small hair inside it. When I pointed it out, he was embarrassed and quickly removed it.


----------



## Matthew Jones

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry to ask about a forum member, but for 375 with no box and papers....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-wm1120-889890.html

i want to buy it, but...


----------



## Matthew Jones

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry for the short bump but I'm going to snag this if someone can verify

Nm sold


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Matthew Jones said:


> Sorry for the short bump but I'm going to snag this if someone can verify
> 
> Nm sold


Good price for what looks good to me. Of course movement pics would have been helpful but many sellers do not supply them.


----------



## Spencer.411

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Came upon this watch by chance for a very reasonable price. Just was curious as to its authenticity.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. I feel like it is most likely fake but just was curious.

Thank you!

attachment

attachment


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No pics!


----------



## Spencer.411

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> No pics!


OOPS! I thought they were linked as attachments... please excuse my error.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Spencer.411 said:


> OOPS! I thought they were linked as attachments... please excuse my error.


Bad news. Fake. I needed only look at the rotor to tell.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

clear fake


----------



## AndreasP

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all,
What do you think about this ebay one?
tag heuer watch | eBay
Real or Fake? Seller seems fishy


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

ugly



AndreasP said:


> Hi all,
> What do you think about this ebay one?
> tag heuer watch | eBay
> Real or Fake? Seller seems fishy


----------



## karl.albert

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello can you help me?

I took this watch in a business deal and I am suspicious that it is not original, I enjoyed the piece and use 24 hours, I'm thinking of not returning, but if I'm in fake loss.

Received only the photo box without certificate and manuals, strikes me the second hand is not an arrow as in the other pictures of the same model in other sites, the pointer of the timer below seems to be short enough not to touch the scale also diverges from other sites and finally the model in the background is the CAH 1113, and should be the CAH in 1110 ...

See photos of the machine open bottom and quartz ... be false?[HR][/HR]
























[HR][/HR]


















[HR][/HR]












[HR][/HR] o|o|o|


----------



## Matthew Jones

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You can't post photos from your desktop, you have to actually upload them.


----------



## omzamar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dear all,

could someone here verify the authenticity of this Link WJF211A watch...

thankssss


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



karl.albert said:


> Hello can you help me?
> 
> I took this watch in a business deal and I am suspicious that it is not original, I enjoyed the piece and use 24 hours, I'm thinking of not returning, but if I'm in fake loss.
> 
> Received only the photo box without certificate and manuals, strikes me the second hand is not an arrow as in the other pictures of the same model in other sites, the pointer of the timer below seems to be short enough not to touch the scale also diverges from other sites and finally the model in the background is the CAH 1113, and should be the CAH in 1110 ...
> 
> See photos of the machine open bottom and quartz ... be false?[HR][/HR]
> View attachment 1169123
> View attachment 1169130
> View attachment 1169131
> View attachment 1169134
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 1169135
> View attachment 1169138
> View attachment 1169140
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 1169142
> View attachment 1169144
> [HR][/HR] o|o|o|


Fake.
The date wheel does not align


----------



## syedhafiz112

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I would like to seek help to see if this Hublot Big Bang is authentic. Here's the link:

Hublot Big Bang | eBay

Please advice me before i make any mistake. Thank you.


----------



## NickJacobLee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all. Just like to know your thoughts on this piece before purchasing it. Was bought in 2006 from a local AD, but no serial number on. That worries me. Thanks in advanced for your help.

































Will be waiting for your feedback. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



NickJacobLee said:


> Hi all. Just like to know your thoughts on this piece before purchasing it. Was bought in 2006 from a local AD, but no serial number on. That worries me. Thanks in advanced for your help.
> 
> Will be waiting for your feedback. Thanks in advance.


It looks like the 'links' (of the bracelet) are two piece links on this Link... if so, it is probably real as I have never seen a fake going to that level of difficultly in reproducing the bracelet.


----------



## schultjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all. I am new to the forum, and I was wondering if you could help me confirm the authenticity of this WV211A. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



NickJacobLee said:


> Hi all. Just like to know your thoughts on this piece before purchasing it. Was bought in 2006 from a local AD, but no serial number on. That worries me. Thanks in advanced for your help.
> 
> View attachment 1176604
> View attachment 1176610
> View attachment 1176612
> View attachment 1176613
> View attachment 1176614
> 
> 
> Will be waiting for your feedback. Thanks in advance.


I'm quite certain this is fake.
Swiss made seems different from gen (alignment).

Besides the watch is so simple to fake.
I wouldn't waste money on such a watch.


----------



## NickJacobLee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> I'm quite certain this is fake.
> Swiss made seems different from gen (alignment).
> 
> Besides the watch is so simple to fake.
> I wouldn't waste money on such a watch.


Thanks for the tip. Cancelled the deal right away.


----------



## kt122806

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

i feel bad for whoever bought this. Just see this listing and it sold right away before i can query the seller some questions about his fake watch. Making money on eBay is so easy.

New Tag Heuer Men Grand Carrera Calibre Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## calmwind123

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello im new in this thread. Can i ask for help to check the authenticity of this watch?
Here are its pics.

















Will be waiting for critics and feedbacks.
Thank you in advance.

P.s: it has some numbers on its back. WAS2110 and below those numbers is EBX9931


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I know tags r not high end watches or anything but if that's real that's a disgusting watch.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> I know tags r not high end watches or anything but if that's real that's a disgusting watch.


I'm not overly keen on that design myself, but I think labelling it "disgusting" is a bit extreme. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. It's not easy to tell much from those photos but I think it looks genuine.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

the carrera and the Link above it are genuine.


----------



## NickJacobLee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can you give reasons to justify your statement? Would like some knowledge on busting fake TAGs.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> I know tags r not high end watches or anything but if that's real that's a disgusting watch.


The pictures do not do it justice. It looks a lot better than some of the Patek's I have seen.

The pictures are also not sufficiently detailed to make a determination on authenticity. But I see no red flags...


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> The pictures do not do it justice. It looks a lot better than some of the Patek's I have seen.
> 
> The pictures are also not sufficiently detailed to make a determination on authenticity. But I see no red flags...


Comparing a carrera with eta movement to any patek is a bit much; just my opinion of course.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> Comparing a carrera with eta movement to any patek is a bit much; just my opinion of course.


We were not comparing movements - just how the watch appeared to the wearer. Pateks are often Plain Janes.


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> We were not comparing movements - just how the watch appeared to the wearer. Pateks are often Plain Janes.


Well I always consider the movement when evaluating the aesthetics of a watch, especially when the watch has a display caseback like this Tag.

Most unmodified ETA movements were not meant to be seen.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yesterday, I had the opportunity to look at Patek Philippe as well as Frederique Constant. With the naked eye, if you printed PP on the dial of the FC, you'd be hard pressed as an observer from 2 feet away to tell any difference.

The first time I saw PP, I was underwhelmed. Smallish dress watches, somewhat plain dials...... But, the difference is all the hand finishing of the movements' parts. Using a loupe, the movement comes alive. Indeed, there is alot of labor cost in finishing a PP. Add to that the solid gold materials and you begin to understand how nice they are.

That being said, other than the Nautilus model, none of them appeal to me but the appreciation is noted.


----------



## oviraicov

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*













Please help me identify if this monza is legit or not. Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



oviraicov said:


> Please help me identify if this monza is legit or not. Thanks.


Need movement pics for a definitive answer. Do you see any variations from known good models?


----------



## oviraicov

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## Smk9lvr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*













































Ok guys....real or fake? I would like to buy today......thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Smk9lvr said:


> Ok guys....real or fake? I would like to buy today......thanks!


Nice Alter Ego...  Looks good to me.


----------



## Smk9lvr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you!


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

monza is legit


----------



## Isaacs

Hi I just found this site and I think it's fantastic!!

Im wondering if my Tag Heuer Professional 200m is real? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance...

The inscription under the serial number, which is WK1121, was made by my dad as it is a family name. I'm not worried about it. The other number found on the back Sorry about the quality of the pictures. I had to reduce the size of them because they were initially too large to upload.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Doesn't look fake. Movement pics are very revealing...


----------



## Isaacs

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the reply. Really appreciate it. Hope your right!


----------



## nuwan93

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys,

I was interested in buying this Carrera. Not sure if its authentic though...Please take a look.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I can't tell from those pics... sorry.


----------



## Zakiwahyu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

*ASK: Real or Fake?

*Hi Everyone, Help
is this watch real or fake??


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zakiwahyu said:


> *ASK: Real or Fake?
> 
> *Hi Everyone, Help
> is this watch real or fake??
> View attachment 1194505
> 
> View attachment 1194510
> 
> View attachment 1194512
> 
> View attachment 1194504


Fake. These Links were often counterfeited.


----------



## Alienxists

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,

I've found this in my loft where we moved today and wanted to know if its original and what model can it be?














thanks for any help


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Alienxists said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've found this in my loft where we moved today and wanted to know if its original and what model can it be?
> 
> thanks for any help


Ah, it is the Counterfeit Chronometer/Chronograph One Thousand by Sino Crooks GMBH! :-d


----------



## cobra198

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys,

I am interested in this Carrera and thought I would try to get your opinion. The picture of the movement is not that good, but if anyone has input I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance for your help!











-cobra198


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cobra198 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am interested in this Carrera and thought I would try to get your opinion. The picture of the movement is not that good, but if anyone has input I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> -cobra198


Looks nice but I can't tell... sorry.


----------



## cundall23

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thoughts on this? The brown box throws up a major flag to me

TAG Heuer 1000 Series 980 013B Stainless Steel MEN'S Watch Nice | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cundall23 said:


> Thoughts on this? The brown box throws up a major flag to me
> 
> TAG Heuer 1000 Series 980 013B Stainless Steel MEN'S Watch Nice | eBay


20+ year old watches often do not come in original packaging. No movement pics :-( ...but probably OK.


----------



## Aaron5Bend

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!


----------



## cundall23

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> 20+ year old watches often do not come in original packaging. No movement pics :-( ...but probably OK.


Thanks for your help. I'm trying to get more pics but you can't contact the seller via ebay.


----------



## sporksforall

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all,

Just got this off ebay. I know the band's not genuine, but I'm hoping the watch is.

I have a secondary concern, which is that the crown won't screw down, but before I get into talking to the seller about that, I want to make sure I'm ok otherwise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vivw77

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can anyone help and tell me if this is real or fake?

TAG Heuer Monaco Automatic Skeleton Back Swiss Made Selling Fast | eBay


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



vivw77 said:


> Can anyone help and tell me if this is real or fake?
> 
> TAG Heuer Monaco Automatic Skeleton Back Swiss Made Selling Fast | eBay


I'm not 100% sure but it looks real and the seller has good recent feedback, but...

In the description it's described as both "Never worn in Excellent condition" and "Professionally Polished & Cleaned by a master watchmaker". Why would it need polishing and cleaning if never worn? Why is there no paperwork? If it's new or polished, why are there still scratches on the case? One comment in the feedback caught my eye (although it was two years ago): "very bad experience,item described as new and was scretched (sic)". The seller has not sold anything on eBay since 2012 according to the feedback.

At the very least, I would ask the seller to clarify the story behind the watch and it's condition. Also, are they a private seller or a dealer? If the latter, why haven't they sold anything since 2012?


----------



## vivw77

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for the above information.

There is also this one
TAG Heuer Monaco Black Watch WW2110 Excellent Shape W BOX Papers | eBay


----------



## cobra198

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Looks nice but I can't tell... sorry.


I got a few more pics of the movement. Still not the best, but better than the ones I had before. Please let me know if these help:








Cheers!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Run a google on the serial number and see if it is a known replica. Traditionally the rotor shown has been thought indicative of a counterfeit, I think. A lot of reading and searching in this and similar threads might find some more information.


----------



## mheller1290

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



















Ive owned this watch for about two years. It was a gift. I was just questioned on the red missing from the 0 on the "500". Box, papers and even been inspected by a tag authorized repair and cleaned, they verified the info from the warranty card and never mentioned anything. Thoughts....


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thoughts?... OK. I think the red is missing... 

... loss of paint is not uncommon. Loss of paint on a single letter is no real indication of a counterfeit.

You can fix this yourself if you are careful. You would probably need to repaint all of them to get a perfect color match.


----------



## cobra198

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Run a google on the serial number and see if it is a known replica. Traditionally the rotor shown has been thought indicative of a counterfeit, I think. A lot of reading and searching in this and similar threads might find some more information.


I ran a google search on the SN and nothing came up, counterfeit or otherwise. I did some looking around, and from what i can tell it seems to be authentic. Was there something specific that made you think it was a counterfeit? I am still slowly working my way through the thread for additional info, but been a bit swamped lately so it is slow-going.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cobra198 said:


> I ran a google search on the SN and nothing came up, counterfeit or otherwise. I did some looking around, and from what i can tell it seems to be authentic. Was there something specific that made you think it was a counterfeit? I am still slowly working my way through the thread for additional info, but been a bit swamped lately so it is slow-going.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


Check the number of stripes on the rotor. That varies between real and counterfeit. Best determinant is the movement itself. Good closeups of the balance wheel and the markings underneath help a lot.


----------



## swissdude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This "Monaco" wannabe was to horrid not to share !
Found on a well known buy/sell website in South Africa









I love how the "Subdials" dont seem to have a purpose


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



swissdude said:


> This "Monaco" wannabe was to horrid not to share !
> Found on a well known buy/sell website in South Africa
> 
> View attachment 1221487
> 
> 
> I love how the "Subdials" dont seem to have a purpose


Painfully awful!! LOL Imagine the poor suckers that buy this thinking they have a real TAGHeuer...


----------



## saturn1981

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this authentic? Thought is had to in a box? or does it? it a tag heuer aquaracer waf111c.


----------



## wharton wiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Total NooB here sorry if I'm doing it wrong?

I'm considering a bid on a Tag Indy500 any advice on what it appears would be massively helpful before I make any commitment to buy. I have been in communication with the seller and he has all the necessary documents including the sales receipt from Goldsmiths in Meadowhall where he bought it. (they are a Tag dealer and there is a store there)

NEW TAG HEUER MENS F1 FORMULA 1 LINK INDY 500 CHRONOGRAPH WATCH CAH101A.BA0860 | eBay





















Any help would be brilliant !

Again if I have stuffed this posting thing up, very sorry for my NooBness


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'd risk it


----------



## docsy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hey guys, new here and just trying to get any info on this watch I've came across.

supposedly a senna tag, cant find much on it. anyone seen this senna tag before? how does it look?

thanks,

Sent from my GT-I9300.


----------



## shiznit76

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

found this watch in grand father's . He has passed away, but can anyone tell me if it is a replica or not?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry but the watch is fake - There are a number of things wrong with it, tag heuer don't use - ref before the serial model number, they don't use ATM on the watch depth - the tag logo isn't straight, the dials are all wrong having the day date 3 times, and the watch just looks poor.


----------



## shiznit76

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> Sorry but the watch is fake - There are a number of things wrong with it, tag heuer don't use - ref before the serial model number, they don't use ATM on the watch depth - the tag logo isn't straight, the dials are all wrong having the day date 3 times, and the watch just looks poor.


Which watch are you referring too?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I believe he was referring to the senna tag above your one. Yours looks fake too, though, although the picture makes it almost impossible to properly assess.


----------



## shiznit76

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> I believe he was referring to the senna tag above your one. Yours looks fake too, though, although the picture makes it almost impossible to properly assess.


is the "TAG HEUER" logo on the face not normally glued on on fakeys?


----------



## shiznit76

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shiznit76 said:


> found this watch in grand father's . He has passed away, but can anyone tell me if it is a replica or not?
> View attachment 1228411


some more pics:


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake. I know of no model with a similar dial or caseback. I have been wrong before, but I don't think I am now.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes I was talking about the senna tag


----------



## shiznit76

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Fake. I know of no model with a similar dial or caseback. I have been wrong before, but I don't think I am now.


it is quite an impressive fake if is.

Wouldn't it be easy to find other fakes the same if it is~? I've been looking all over internet and can't find any the same


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shiznit76 said:


> it is quite an impressive fake if is.
> 
> Wouldn't it be easy to find other fakes the same if it is~? I've been looking all over internet and can't find any the same


It doesn't look particularly impressive. And why would the caseback have BA0337 (a TAG bracelet code) on the back? And what do those subdials measure exactly?


----------



## Lior Guetta

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

this is my first message so please be kind.
i dont know what year or how much it cost because it was a gift from my aunt.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lior Guetta said:


> this is my first message so please be kind.
> i dont know what year or how much it cost because it was a gift from my aunt.


sorry to to say but this watch is fake.


----------



## wharton wiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi there I did, it came today with the promised paper work however Im still puzzled by the serial, ie it has three letters and four numbers, is that normal ?

Kind regards for your advice.


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



wharton wiz said:


> Hi there I did, it came today with the promised paper work however Im still puzzled by the serial, ie it has three letters and four numbers, is that normal ?
> 
> Kind regards for your advice.
> 
> View attachment 1231175
> View attachment 1231176
> View attachment 1231177


My AR500m has 3 letters and 4 numbers, as to the watch looks in great shape, I'm no expert when it comes to authenticity but I give it the thumbs up


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Carrera on previous page is fake
F1 is authentic.
Senna is bad fake. TAGs arent made in Geneve
1000 is fake.


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wow almost all these are terrible low quality fakes.

I've seen really good fake Tags. None of these are worth more than 200 RMB.


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lior Guetta said:


> this is my first message so please be kind.
> i dont know what year or how much it cost because it was a gift from my aunt.


Lol


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



docsy said:


> hey guys, new here and just trying to get any info on this watch I've came across.
> 
> supposedly a senna tag, cant find much on it. anyone seen this senna tag before? how does it look?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300.


as fake as it can be !


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shiznit76 said:


> found this watch in grand father's . He has passed away, but can anyone tell me if it is a replica or not?
> View attachment 1228411


no no no !!! run !!!


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> as fake as it can be !


A sausage is closer to being a tag heuer then that


----------



## SarahT

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi there,

I am hoping that someone might be able to have a look at a watch on ebay that I am bidding on (TAG HEUER - Limited Edition F1 Gulf Watch - excellent condition | eBay). My husband has liked this watch since it came out and as its its 30th birthday soon I wanted to buy it for him. I can't find any in any jewelers but saw this one on ebay and thought it looked genuine.

Then I started searching google in case I could find the watch elsewhere and found this site and now I am worried that I may be bidding on a replica! It looks good to me but I don't know anything. If anyone has the time to look and let me know their thoughts I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



SarahT said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am hoping that someone might be able to have a look at a watch on ebay that I am bidding on (TAG HEUER - Limited Edition F1 Gulf Watch - excellent condition | eBay). My husband has liked this watch since it came out and as its its 30th birthday soon I wanted to buy it for him. I can't find any in any jewelers but saw this one on ebay and thought it looked genuine.
> 
> Then I started searching google in case I could find the watch elsewhere and found this site and now I am worried that I may be bidding on a replica! It looks good to me but I don't know anything. If anyone has the time to look and let me know their thoughts I would greatly appreciate it.


Review- TAG Heuer Formula 1 2011 | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors- Calibre 11 is a legit review and looks a lot like the pictured watch. I suspect it is genuine.

Don't worry. Be happy. :-d


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



SarahT said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am hoping that someone might be able to have a look at a watch on ebay that I am bidding on (TAG HEUER - Limited Edition F1 Gulf Watch - excellent condition | eBay). My husband has liked this watch since it came out and as its its 30th birthday soon I wanted to buy it for him. I can't find any in any jewelers but saw this one on ebay and thought it looked genuine.
> 
> Then I started searching google in case I could find the watch elsewhere and found this site and now I am worried that I may be bidding on a replica! It looks good to me but I don't know anything. If anyone has the time to look and let me know their thoughts I would greatly appreciate it.


Hi, I know this watch well, i can assure you no uk AD has them anymore, I know as I am also looking for one . The ebay auction is great, rare to get the purchase recpt too!


----------



## SarahT

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you both so much!

I thought it looked genuine, but what do I know! When I was looking through some of the pictures other people had posted here some of the fake watches looked quite real I thought so then I had a wee panic!

Yes, Bravefish, I have had every jeweler I have been in on the phone to their central point to see if the watch is available in any of their shops UK wide!

I should have bought it earlier but my husband has a habit of buying things like this for himself, he has already bought/done three of the things I had planned for his birthday so wanted to leave the watch to the last minute.

Thanks again


----------



## alielbakry

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Whats your verdict? R







eal or







Fake?


----------



## alielbakry

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Whats your verdict? Real or Fake?

View attachment 1235179


View attachment 1235187


View attachment 1235180


View attachment 1235183


View attachment 1235185


----------



## alielbakry

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



alielbakry said:


> Whats your verdict? Real or Fake?
> 
> View attachment 1235179
> 
> 
> View attachment 1235187
> 
> 
> View attachment 1235180
> 
> 
> View attachment 1235183
> 
> 
> View attachment 1235185


It is definitely not a real TAGHeuer. It _might_ be a real Hublot but I kind of doubt that. However I have NO expertise in that brand.


----------



## ijeet

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



















What do you think about this piece..

Your verdict please

Sent from my typewriter using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ijeet said:


> What do you think about this piece..
> 
> Your verdict please
> 
> Sent from my typewriter using Tapatalk - now Free


Probably real.


----------



## Castlehill

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi

I bought this Carreara CV2014 second hand. I trust the seller but dont have AD papers. It should be genuine. But to be more confident I kindly ask for you opinion on the watch, is it genuine as far as you can tell? Thanks in advance :-!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Papers and boxes are often found with counterfeits... if you can counterfeit a watch, you can counterfeit ephemera.

But the watch looks good to me. Nice pics


----------



## KCTGA

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can anyone tell me if this Link is real or fake? I tested the water on the crystal and it beaded up. The links are 2 seperate pieces. The model says WJ1110. The serial number is TN****.


----------



## ijeet

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I m planning to pick up a Tag Formula1 . Going through ebay listings, but I have no idea how to recognise a fake so will need help of you kind folks.

Can you please see below pics and guide how this one looks?



















Please help!!

Sent from my typewriter using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ijeet said:


> I m planning to pick up a Tag Formula1 . Going through ebay listings, but I have no idea how to recognise a fake so will need help of you kind folks.
> 
> Can you please see below pics and guide how this one looks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Sent from my typewriter using Tapatalk - now Free


Looks like it's probably real. But the pictures are too blurry to be confident.


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> Looks like it's probably real. But the pictures are too blurry to be confident.


How can anyone except Tag authenticate this kind of a watch?
The dial can easily be copied, it's probably a quartz and no serial number anywhere to match with papers.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> How can anyone except Tag authenticate this kind of a watch?
> The dial can easily be copied, it's probably a quartz and no serial number anywhere to match with papers.


Look at the movement. Asian movement == counterfeit.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> How can anyone except Tag authenticate this kind of a watch?
> The dial can easily be copied, it's probably a quartz and no serial number anywhere to match with papers.


Very knowledgeable people can authenticate a watch because they know what they are looking at. Many more people can identify fakes usually relatively easily.

No one is giving an absolute guarantee but giving an opinion on the watch.

What's the problem with that?


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Problem is that these Tags have closed caseback.
Also tag has obscure cataloging system which makes things more difficult than say, a panerai which has a simple three digit system.

For many tag watches it is possible but for some with really good replicas (I've see really good ones among tag) I think it's a lost cause.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> Problem is that these Tags have closed caseback.
> Also tag has obscure cataloging system which makes things more difficult than say, a panerai which has a simple three digit system.
> 
> For many tag watches it is possible but for some with really good replicas (I've see really good ones among tag) I think it's a lost cause.


One of the many cool things about 80s and 90s TAGs is that there were no "good" replicas then. Either they were real, or really badly made fakes.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> Problem is that these Tags have closed caseback.
> Also tag has obscure cataloging system which makes things more difficult than say, a panerai which has a simple three digit system.
> 
> For many tag watches it is possible but for some with really good replicas (I've see really good ones among tag) I think it's a lost cause.


The movement is the real tell. It is easy to remove a caseback. Sellers without movement pics are far more suspect.

The watch in hand is also much easier to diagnose than one with only pics on a screen.

I think folks like Tissot have a much worse problem with counterfeiting nowadays. I can usually get a feeling on the TAGs but some of the Tissots are too risky for me...


----------



## tkn403

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Any thoughts about this watch? He says the model number is WD 1213-G-20


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How would u tell if it's a replica with an ETA movement with tag heuer movement parts?

Does tag engrave the movement plates at all or just the rotor?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tkn403 said:


> Any thoughts about this watch? He says the model number is WD 1213-G-20
> 
> 
> View attachment 1237973
> View attachment 1237974


What do I think? I think it is a nice watch!


----------



## tkn403

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> What do I think? I think it is a nice watch!


Any idea on the age of the watch? I'm trying to learn more about it to determine a fair price, but google isn't turning up anything with the model number that was provided to me.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tkn403 said:


> Any idea on the age of the watch? I'm trying to learn more about it to determine a fair price, but google isn't turning up anything with the model number that was provided to me.


its from 1992(ish) Tag Heuer first started using that dial type in 1991 on the two tone gold GMT watch, this model is the 1500 line which originally had different face markers, they were like small triangles UNTILL they changed it in 1992 along with some other small updates - you'll have to do some digging around but the modal off the top of my head is either WD1110 926 206 or WD1221 955 7(something)


----------



## coolhandluke

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have purchased a Ti 5 Kirium with the Carbon fiber face - how can I determine if it is real or a good replica?


----------



## coolhandluke

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## shania176

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

....


----------



## Jackers Ozcelik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everyone,

I wonder if my watch is fake or real. I was recording a video and picture ..
tag heuer carrera calibre 17 - Imgur

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 17 | Fake or Real? - YouTube


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jackers Ozcelik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wonder if my watch is fake or real. I was recording a video and picture ..
> tag heuer carrera calibre 17 - Imgur
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 17 | Fake or Real? - YouTube


Based on just the caseback I would vote fake... Others may know more.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I also had doubts about the caseback on that GC Cal 17, but the photos are pretty terrible.


----------



## Pipe Dream

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jackers Ozcelik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wonder if my watch is fake or real. I was recording a video and picture ..
> tag heuer carrera calibre 17 - Imgur
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 17 | Fake or Real? - YouTube


haha thats a good one. it must be the new Calibre K, where K stands for kebab. the new movement has the second had move in an ultrasmooth motion at 54 times per minute.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hmm, hadn't watched the video, but yeah, that must be a quartz movement rather than a cal 17, which I guess also explains the non-seethru case back!


----------



## sparta4505

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi
Someone try to sell the Tag Heuer Link professional chrono CT2111 with blue dial. As far as i can find on the internet, its only available on black dial. Has anyone opinion whether its real or fake? Thanks a million


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sparta4505 said:


> Hi
> Someone try to sell the Tag Heuer Link professional chrono CT2111 with blue dial. As far as i can find on the internet, its only available on black dial. Has anyone opinion whether its real or fake? Thanks a million


The bracelet is real that usually means the watch is real.

Over the years dial color variations are common. You might find a blue one in Calibre11's catalogs.


----------



## Jackers Ozcelik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

caseback.

http://i.imgur.com/NdMunW8.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/arGPoGq.jpg


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jackers Ozcelik said:


> caseback.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/NdMunW8.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/arGPoGq.jpg


It looks pretty beaten up. I don't like the look of the screws - one has rusted. And I think the CAV511B model number actually relates to the white-faced Grand Carrera as opposed to the black. Plus I think it should probably be a see-thru caseback. I'm no expert, really, but will stick with my original assessment as fake.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sparta4505 said:


> Hi
> Someone try to sell the Tag Heuer Link professional chrono CT2111 with blue dial. As far as i can find on the internet, its only available on black dial. Has anyone opinion whether its real or fake? Thanks a million
> View attachment 1245960


The reference for this watch is CT2110 - I would be concerned if the case back says anything else, the watch looks real it's from 2001 - but the case back could have been swapped CT2110 = blue 2111 = black 2112 = white


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jackers Ozcelik said:


> caseback.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/NdMunW8.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/arGPoGq.jpg


I believe this is fake, the real deal has a display back, plus the overall quality of the metal finish is poor.


----------



## sparta4505

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Great! Thanks!


----------



## HDredd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can someone help me with this one? Is this a fake?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HDredd said:


> Can someone help me with this one? Is this a fake?


yes it is.


----------



## HDredd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It is okay since I got it cheap at a garage sale, but how do you know? I thought it was a real one since it was in use for a long time (4+ years) and it is still working.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> yes it is.


No you are incorrect - fake implies it's a copy of a known watch, that above is closer to a pork pie than a tag heuer.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HDredd said:


> It is okay since I got it cheap at a garage sale, but how do you know? I thought it was a real one since it was in use for a long time (4+ years) and it is still working.


it doesn't resemble any know Tag Heuer model, poor quality overall


----------



## HDredd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> it doesn't resemble any know Tag Heuer model, poor quality overall


Thank you for your answer.


----------



## drworthe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Would you be able to tell me if this is an authentic? Apparently the band is aftermarket, but the seller states all else is authentic. Did the crown on this model screw down and lock all the way like more recent models? Sorry I am new to Tag Heuer so any information would be greatly appreciated.

Also, the model is 388.513/1 - if I wanted an official Tag watch band which size would I need for this? Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is a Generation One F1.... TAGHeuer sold these in venues like sports supply houses (that sold their stop watches!). They were a classic entry sports watch. This example looks good.

The original straps were color coordinated plastic. I have seen them available.

I have a bright yellow one


----------



## drworthe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> This is a Generation One F1.... TAGHeuer sold these in venues like sports supply houses (that sold their stop watches!). They were a classic entry sports watch. This example looks good.
> 
> The original straps were color coordinated plastic. I have seen them available.
> 
> I have a bright yellow one


Thanks for the info!

Is there a specific strap width I should use or is it all one size?


----------



## Pipe Dream

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> This is a Generation One F1.... TAGHeuer sold these in venues like sports supply houses (that sold their stop watches!). They were a classic entry sports watch. This example looks good.
> 
> The original straps were color coordinated plastic. I have seen them available.
> 
> I have a bright yellow one


Thanks for the info. Whenever i see a tag f1 i say to myself that you cant get any uglier with a watch. Until i see the next f1. This line is the sole reason why tag has never made it to the big league, why its still a little bit of a joke. You cant portrai yourself as a luxury watch manufacturer and at the same time spit out these casio like watches that look like they came with a kinder egg....which is exactly what f1 look like, with extremely few exceptions.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pipe Dream said:


> Thanks for the info. Whenever i see a tag f1 i say to myself that you cant get any uglier with a watch. Until i see the next f1. This line is the sole reason why tag has never made it to the big league, why its still a little bit of a joke. You cant portrai yourself as a luxury watch manufacturer and at the same time spit out these casio like watches that look like they came with a kinder egg....which is exactly what f1 look like, with extremely few exceptions.


Big league ?


----------



## Terpits

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pipe Dream said:


> Thanks for the info. Whenever i see a tag f1 i say to myself that you cant get any uglier with a watch. Until i see the next f1. This line is the sole reason why tag has never made it to the big league, why its still a little bit of a joke. You cant portrai yourself as a luxury watch manufacturer and at the same time spit out these casio like watches that look like they came with a kinder egg....which is exactly what f1 look like, with extremely few exceptions.


Hey it's queer eye for the straight guy time.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pipe Dream said:


> Thanks for the info. Whenever i see a tag f1 i say to myself that you cant get any uglier with a watch. Until i see the next f1. This line is the sole reason why tag has never made it to the big league, why its still a little bit of a joke. You cant portrai yourself as a luxury watch manufacturer and at the same time spit out these casio like watches that look like they came with a kinder egg....which is exactly what f1 look like, with extremely few exceptions.


This thread was not created for you to expound your thoughts of taste. It was created to discuss authenticity. Please observe the protocol in the future. Your cooperation is appreciated.


----------



## wheelchairmamba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Folks, any help would be appreciated. Does this look authentic? If not what are you seeing?

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/ADwAAOxy2d9SWtN3/$T2eC16JHJHsFGlESrmgSBSWtN2H)0Q~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/FdIAAOxy1RZSWtNB/$T2eC16JHJFsFFSG6wP2mBSWtN!fu!w~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/FkkAAOxyONBSWtNb/$(KGrHqYOKnME62sKnufdBSWtN,68Fg~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/4loAAOxysstSWtNr/$T2eC16hHJHMFH!)bVy7VBSWtNq5jO!~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/4LwAAOxysstSWtNU/$T2eC16JHJH0FG1!sErSHBSWtNUItkw~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/UsIAAOxyWmxSWtOC/$(KGrHqFHJCUFJYDIjkc4BSWtOB87Qg~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/X90AAOxyEoFSWtOa/$(KGrHqUOKowFJLeP,ew+BSWtOZ(g0!~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/adEAAOxye2lSWtOp/$(KGrHqJHJBQFJ,rd9KfoBSWtOpe5(Q~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/VNoAAOxyWmxSWtOh/$(KGrHqRHJE0FJIh-wkVUBSWtOg4)Y!~~60_57.JPG


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rmvayner said:


> Hi Folks, any help would be appreciated. Does this look authentic? If not what are you seeing?
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/ADwAAOxy2d9SWtN3/$T2eC16JHJHsFGlESrmgSBSWtN2H)0Q~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/FdIAAOxy1RZSWtNB/$T2eC16JHJFsFFSG6wP2mBSWtN!fu!w~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/FkkAAOxyONBSWtNb/$(KGrHqYOKnME62sKnufdBSWtN,68Fg~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/4loAAOxysstSWtNr/$T2eC16hHJHMFH!)bVy7VBSWtNq5jO!~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/4LwAAOxysstSWtNU/$T2eC16JHJH0FG1!sErSHBSWtNUItkw~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/UsIAAOxyWmxSWtOC/$(KGrHqFHJCUFJYDIjkc4BSWtOB87Qg~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/X90AAOxyEoFSWtOa/$(KGrHqUOKowFJLeP,ew+BSWtOZ(g0!~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/adEAAOxye2lSWtOp/$(KGrHqJHJBQFJ,rd9KfoBSWtOpe5(Q~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/2012-Tag-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-WAV511A-Automatic-Watch-in-Mint-Condition-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk1/z/VNoAAOxyWmxSWtOh/$(KGrHqRHJE0FJIh-wkVUBSWtOg4)Y!~~60_57.JPG


looks ok but I'm going to call don't know for sure because I've seen some excellent copies of this watch


----------



## wheelchairmamba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thanks Richerson, anyone else?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rmvayner said:


> thanks Richerson, anyone else?


I'm 95% it's real as a common issue with copies of these watches is either a silver type movement or a solid case back! but it's one of those watches you need to see in person to be 100% but I hold my judgement because I have seen excellent copies of these watches with even ETA movements.


----------



## wheelchairmamba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thanks again!


----------



## wheelchairmamba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What would be a good place to have a piece like that authenticated?


----------



## rod727

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys new to the Forum...I just picked up a beater Tag from a seller who claims it is authentic....Can you guys help authenticate please?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rmvayner said:


> What would be a good place to have a piece like that authenticated?


A good TAGHeuer AD...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rod727 said:


> Hi guys new to the Forum...I just picked up a beater Tag from a seller who claims it is authentic....Can you guys help authenticate please?
> View attachment 1254437


Real... from 1988


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The watch is authentic, but not completely original. The Bezel color should match the dial. It must have been replaced after being lost. Blue bezels are much harder to find.

Cheers,
David



rod727 said:


> Hi guys new to the Forum...I just picked up a beater Tag from a seller who claims it is authentic....Can you guys help authenticate please?
> View attachment 1254435


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

6000 series replica


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks like the screw-in crown may be broken too?


----------



## rod727

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you David.....I suspected the bezel was replaced...I suppose the trick will be to find an original...


----------



## Franchiser

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Got a bunch of old watches from a family friend to sell. Most of them seem to be junk, but I spotted this Tag. It feels light and weighs 3.2 ounces. Number on back reads 908518. Sorry if my photos are dark or unclear, my cell cam isn't great.






















Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JES1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I find it odd that the dial says water resistant to 300 meters, and the case back says 200... :-o

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Franchiser said:


> Got a bunch of old watches from a family friend to sell. Most of them seem to be junk, but I spotted this Tag. It feels light and weighs 3.2 ounces. Number on back reads 908518. Sorry if my photos are dark or unclear, my cell cam isn't great.
> 
> View attachment 1258196
> 
> View attachment 1258197
> 
> View attachment 1258198
> 
> Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


While I'm not an expert, I'm sure on this occasion I can say fake sorry


----------



## Franchiser

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JES1 said:


> I find it odd that the dial says water resistant to 300 meters, and the case back says 200... :-o
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Why didn't I notice that?

I was pretty sure it was fake, just needed confirmation. Thanks guys.


----------



## Terpits

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JES1 said:


> I find it odd that the dial says water resistant to 300 meters, and the case back says 200... :-o
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Maybe the case back cannot go deeper...


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

i always love that these fakes show a screw down caseback, then ruin it by having a lip to lift in order to open.

mmmmmm


----------



## dragnfly

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

I have an older genuine kirium F1 with the black leather strap. I wanted to replace it with the metal bracelet and got one from eBay (yes, i know) from someone who's been selling tag heuer accessories that claim to be legitimate for years now. So since the seller is operating for a while and no one has been giving that seller negative feedback for authenticity, I figured it to be ok. I'm not saying the bracelet I got is fake. But I'd like the experts to weigh in. The bracelet I have seem to be consistent with every other bracelet out there... but I'm wondering if there are two types of logos in the bracelet. That seems to be the only discrepancy online... the logos. If you guys say both are legit, then I'm happy. But if one is an obvious fake, then pls let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dragnfly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an older genuine kirium F1 with the black leather strap. I wanted to replace it with the metal bracelet and got one from eBay (yes, i know) from someone who's been selling tag heuer accessories that claim to be legitimate for years now. So since the seller is operating for a while and no one has been giving that seller negative feedback for authenticity, I figured it to be ok. I'm not saying the bracelet I got is fake. But I'd like the experts to weigh in. The bracelet I have seem to be consistent with every other bracelet out there... but I'm wondering if there are two types of logos in the bracelet. That seems to be the only discrepancy online... the logos. If you guys say both are legit, then I'm happy. But if one is an obvious fake, then pls let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1260453
> 
> 
> View attachment 1260454


This doesn't look right, I've not held this model for some time but look at the pins on the main hing, normally real one the edge is flush and doesn't have the indent and those holes in the side of the bracelet the buckle clips over look wrong - I could be wrong tho

maybe be someone else will add their thoughts


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Too add so it's clear because I don't know which is yours - the top one looks fake the bottom look ok


----------



## dragnfly

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> Too add so it's clear because I don't know which is yours - the top one looks fake the bottom look ok


My Kirium band is the one where the TAG in TAG Heuer is in thin font I'm skeptical of that since the bracelet seems lighter. However, I have two other Tags that are Link series and those bracelets are the ones that are similar to the one at the top where the TAG in Tag Heuer is in bold font. Maybe both versions are real since One could be how the logo was made for the Kirium vs the Link series? Dunno. Help.


----------



## dcarroll360

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, Im new to the forum but am looking for an answer on this watch....
heres the link to it
Tag Heuer Aquaracer | eBay

Basically I am buying this watch locally (not at that price) and everything on the watch looks to be legit. the marking on the dial is WAB2010. however my concern is that it is an automatic watch (obviously) but if you look at the manual it says "Quartz Watches". The Guarantee card is verified by JR Dunn and states a number at the bottom 0080629039...whatever that means.

I am worried that someone purchased the box and card separately and threw a fake TAG on it...just seems weird that an automatic watch would have a quartz manual...

any help is appreciated!! thanks guys!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dcarroll360 said:


> Hey guys, Im new to the forum but am looking for an answer on this watch....
> heres the link to it
> Tag Heuer Aquaracer | eBay
> 
> Basically I am buying this watch locally (not at that price) and everything on the watch looks to be legit. the marking on the dial is WAB2010. however my concern is that it is an automatic watch (obviously) but if you look at the manual it says "Quartz Watches". The Guarantee card is verified by JR Dunn and states a number at the bottom 0080629039...whatever that means.
> 
> I am worried that someone purchased the box and card separately and threw a fake TAG on it...just seems weird that an automatic watch would have a quartz manual...
> 
> any help is appreciated!! thanks guys!


I find you often get the wrong boxes and manuals when you buy a used watch and sometimes when you buy a new one!


----------



## HDredd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I opened it! It says "China Movement" and "Swiss Parts". Is the movement fake?


----------



## Terpits

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

For an automatic watch? With a battery?


----------



## HDredd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Terpits said:


> For an automatic watch? With a battery?


If its real then its from the 90s when they did produce some with quartz movements.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HDredd said:


> I opened it! It says "China Movement" and "Swiss Parts". Is the movement fake?
> 
> View attachment 1263052


Fake. No "Swiss Made" watch has a China Movement...


----------



## Ouch

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Need your help guys. I bought this F1 from my friend for $500. He told me that the logo on the case underwent some buffing because some of the letters are starting to fade, is this true that the Tag Heuer logo fades on F1 watches? What do you think of the authenticity of this watch?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Ouch said:


> Need your help guys. I bought this F1 from my friend for $500. He told me that the logo on the case underwent some buffing because some of the letters are starting to fade, is this true that the Tag Heuer logo fades on F1 watches? What do you think of the authenticity of this watch?
> 
> View attachment 1266557
> 
> View attachment 1266558
> 
> View attachment 1266559
> 
> View attachment 1266560
> View attachment 1266563
> 
> View attachment 1266560
> View attachment 1266561


the watch is real


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Ouch said:


> Need your help guys. I bought this F1 from *some random guy* for $500. He told me that the logo on the case underwent some buffing because some of the letters are starting to fade, is this true that the Tag Heuer logo fades on F1 watches? What do you think of the authenticity of this watch?


The watch looks genuine to me. P.S. I corrected your spelling. Friendship implies trust. If you have to ask here, then you aren't friends with him.


----------



## Ouch

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> The watch looks genuine to me. P.S. I corrected your spelling. Friendship implies trust. If you have to ask here, then you aren't friends with him.


Thank you Black5, and I stand corrected regarding the state of our relationship.


----------



## Ouch

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> the watch is real


Thanks for the quick response Richerson.


----------



## jogesel

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,

Some help needed. Saw this watch advertised for $350. Obviously the price makes me very suspicious. Any clues from the photo whether this may be a fake or not? Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jogesel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Some help needed. Saw this watch advertised for $350. Obviously the price makes me very suspicious. Any clues from the photo whether this may be a fake or not? Thanks.


Too little data. Price is way way too low. Life is too short to deal with the mess this watch will create. Avoid. Avoid. Avoid.


----------



## Pipe Dream

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Too little data. Price is way way too low. Life is too short to deal with the mess this watch will create. Avoid. Avoid. Avoid.


I would expect a "moderator" to have at least superficial knowledge of the brand forum of which he is moderating. There is all the "data" necessary to say with an absolute certainty that the watch is fake as there is no such color combination (black bezel with white face) in the calibre 16 daydate lineup.


----------



## Pipe Dream

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jogesel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Some help needed. Saw this watch advertised for $350. Obviously the price makes me very suspicious. Any clues from the photo whether this may be a fake or not? Thanks.
> View attachment 1269404


The fact you re even considering a 350 dollar tag heuer tells me that you are the type of person these fakes are made for. My advise would be to look around for a better, more authentic looking fake. The watch in the photo actually looks fantastic, aside from the screwed up color combination, which gives it up instantly. So unless you wanna be laughed at, i wouldnt buy it.

By the way these watches always sell for under 100 euros, those 350 dollars is even more of a joke than the colors. Mind you, for those 100 euros you ll get a fairly reliable automatic watch indistinguishable from the original without a close inspection, with a chinese movement that will last for years. Just not a tag.


----------



## Sjur Haakestad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*















Hey folks,

just wondering if anyone could be awesome and tell me if this watch is authentic or not? I really want it


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Sjur Haakestad said:


> View attachment 1273041
> View attachment 1273039
> 
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> just wondering if anyone could be awesome and tell me if this watch is authentic or not? I really want it


looks like a carrera day date limited edition Monaco, if it's fake it's a very up to date one as this is a fairly new watch, however the pictures are too low res to offer advice


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> looks like a carrera day date limited edition Monaco, if it's fake it's a very up to date one as this is a fairly new watch, however the pictures are too low res to offer advice


I agree. It looks very close though, and the colours, branding and positioning all appear correct, but a better photo of the movement would help me compare and tell you for sure. On a genuine one, the hands, indices and "TAG" in the logo change from Silver to Red depending on the light and viewing angle.


----------



## 92hatchattack

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ouch, if you were talking about the black paint being missing from TagHeuer on the side of the case, yes it is very common for this paint to come off over time. Its a fairly easy fix to repaint this though.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pipe Dream said:


> The fact you re even considering a 350 dollar tag heuer tells me that you are the type of person these fakes are made for. My advise would be to look around for a better, more authentic looking fake. The watch in the photo actually looks fantastic, aside from the screwed up color combination, which gives it up instantly. So unless you wanna be laughed at, i wouldnt buy it.
> 
> By the way these watches always sell for under 100 euros, those 350 dollars is even more of a joke than the colors. Mind you, for those 100 euros you ll get a fairly reliable automatic watch indistinguishable from the original without a close inspection, with a chinese movement that will last for years. Just not a tag.


Too true. Bezel colour and style is wrong, date window is wrong. If the photography doesn't include the Crown, clasp, and the back then that in itself is a good warning sign. Don't be too hard on Eeeb. In his defence, there have been a LOT of Carrerra models over the years, including many special and Limited editions and no one person can know everything. That's why this thread and your input is so valuable.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pipe Dream said:


> I would expect a "moderator" to have at least superficial knowledge of the brand forum of which he is moderating. There is all the "data" necessary to say with an absolute certainty that the watch is fake as there is no such color combination (black bezel with white face) in the calibre 16 daydate lineup.


Ooops... I forgot to take my Omniscient Pill this morning! I'm glad you reminded me :-d

Hang around longer and you will find that happens to all of us on occasion... But the TAGHeuer Crew is fairly forgiving... probably 'cause they like the beer I buy at our GTGs. (Life is too short for bad beer, bad coffee, and bad watches!!)


----------



## iluvemo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi there! Can someone help me to authenticate this pair of Heuer? Thanks a mil. It's a quartz pvd 2000.


----------



## Pipe Dream

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



iluvemo said:


> Hi there! Can someone help me to authenticate this pair of Heuer? Thanks a mil. It's a quartz pvd 2000.
> View attachment 1273848


sorry to say, but in that sad condition, and quartz on top, it doesn't even matter if its authentic. catch my drift?


----------



## Pipe Dream

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Sjur Haakestad said:


> View attachment 1273039
> 
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> just wondering if anyone could be awesome and tell me if this watch is authentic or not? I really want it


going by the number of ridges on the rotor - as hard to see as it is - id say it is authentic. has anyone ever seen a calibre 16 fake with the correct number of ridges? i havent and i really do wonder why.


----------



## alexandretf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi folks,

Could you please help me? The seller says the reference Id is WL5115. Researching on the net I found very few examples of this model, and all of them were all polished pieces, not a two tone - brushed + polished like the watch he is selling. Besides, I found that the crown is too big or it is too salient (it can be a unscrewed crown...). The watch comes on an original box (it seems, but we can get these boxes very easily....) and does not have the warranty card nor the COSC paper.

































Thanks in advance!

Alex


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

movement pics would help a lot. Off hand it looks ok but...


----------



## alexandretf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here it goes:

The movement is a calibre ETA2892-A2 - Label TAG Heuer 2.97 Twenty-one Jewels. The crown was really unscrewed (that´s why it was salient):







So...it seems a real deal...

Regards,

Alex


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



alexandretf said:


> ...
> So...it seems a real deal...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Alex


Yes, I think so. Really clear pics would further help but I see a serial number on the movement which is necessary for a true Chronometer. What I can see looks OK.

Enjoy it! Very nice timepiece.


----------



## alexandretf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Yes, I think so. Really clear pics would further help but I see a serial number on the movement which is necessary for a true Chronometer. What I can see looks OK.
> 
> Enjoy it! Very nice timepiece.


Thank you sir!

Best regards,

Alex


----------



## Swl8181

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, I have an opportunity to purchase this watch from a friend of a friend's co-worker...etc, etc for an excellent price. I first wanted to get some of ya'll professional opinions first regarding the authenticity of this piece. I took these pics as clearly as I possibly could, but if ya'll need additional pics please let me know.


----------



## mikev

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thats real ^


----------



## Sjur Haakestad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys,

I've been looking at this watch on eBay: Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 Automatic Chronograph CAR2014 FC6235 | eBay
As far as feedback goes, this seller do look legit (100% positive). I asked him some questions, and I'm just unsure if it is something he's not telling me that might cause problems for me me later on. Here's what he's said:

_- When we ship these watches we ship them declaring $150. So you will be fine with customs.
- We have a third party insure that handles my insurance for replacement value. _(When asked about how I would insure it without having papers on it)._
- We are responsible for the watch if lost, we will refund you immediately.
- The watch has an international authorized Tag Heuer warranty so you can have it serviced in Norway.
- The plan is I would invoice for $3750 plus shipping $75 and $150, You will make two separate payment through your paypal. I will not show on the invoice it is an ebay deal since they can use the item number and track the sale. We should be good. 
- You will be protected under the buyer protection because you are purchasing through EBAY and using your pay pal. When you do select the buy it now, make sure you don't pay for it, I will send you two invoices for the correct amounts that you have also confirmed on.
- The shipping charges cover Fed Ex and the additional insurance covering the full value of the watch. If it were to get lost you would not deal with wait for your funds, I would refund your paypal account immediately and I would handle the insurance issues.
__- My insurance company makes sure that we make a low declaration on the package to avoid extra attention and theft._

Anything that doesn't seem right?


----------



## Scrubba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Sjur Haakestad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been looking at this watch on eBay: Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 Automatic Chronograph CAR2014 FC6235 | eBay
> As far as feedback goes, this seller do look legit (100% positive). I asked him some questions, and I'm just unsure if it is something he's not telling me that might cause problems for me me later on. Here's what he's said:
> 
> _- When we ship these watches we ship them declaring $150. So you will be fine with customs.
> - We have a third party insure that handles my insurance for replacement value. _(When asked about how I would insure it without having papers on it)._
> - We are responsible for the watch if lost, we will refund you immediately.
> - The watch has an international authorized Tag Heuer warranty so you can have it serviced in Norway.
> - The plan is I would invoice for $3750 plus shipping $75 and $150, You will make two separate payment through your paypal. I will not show on the invoice it is an ebay deal since they can use the item number and track the sale. We should be good.
> - You will be protected under the buyer protection because you are purchasing through EBAY and using your pay pal. When you do select the buy it now, make sure you don't pay for it, I will send you two invoices for the correct amounts that you have also confirmed on.
> - The shipping charges cover Fed Ex and the additional insurance covering the full value of the watch. If it were to get lost you would not deal with wait for your funds, I would refund your paypal account immediately and I would handle the insurance issues.
> __- My insurance company makes sure that we make a low declaration on the package to avoid extra attention and theft._
> 
> Anything that doesn't seem right?


Wow! Something not seem right? How about EVERYTHING. I would report this, along with all communication you have had with this seller, to eBay.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Scrubba said:


> Wow! Something not seem right? How about EVERYTHING. I would report this, along with all communication you have had with this seller, to eBay.


The watch may be legit as pictured but the seller, by his own terms, is clearly a crook. So who knows if you will even get the pictured watch??

Avoid
Avoid
Avoid

And, as Scrubba says, REPORT!


----------



## Pipe Dream

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Scrubba said:


> Wow! Something not seem right? How about EVERYTHING. I would report this, along with all communication you have had with this seller, to eBay.


that's neat, the two payment stuff, i bet that's how they go around the buyer protection stuff.

what i dont get is this: if you cant afford to buy a watch like this legitimately, then you're a phony trying to masquerade as someone you're not. the fact you've even considered the above says you're a cheapo who should stick to casios or buy a 100 replica. that pictured watch is no watch for men like you.

that watch is a status symbol. it certainly doesnt say you're wealthy, but it does say you're well enough to be able to spring out 4000 dollars for an item that has virtually no function, and even the limited one it has (keeping time) it's not very good at, as it's an obsolete, inferior technology, it's inaccurate, it stops ticking on weekends, it's fragile and requires expensive servicing. in other words it's a ticking paradox, that marketing scums were able to turn into a luxury item. at the end of the day its function is truly limited to a person being able to show off that he can flush 4000 grand down the toilet. you trying to cheat on custom taxes are not that person.


----------



## Sjur Haakestad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pipe Dream said:


> that's neat, the two payment stuff, i bet that's how they go around the buyer protection stuff.
> 
> what i dont get is this: if you cant afford to buy a watch like this legitimately, then you're a phony trying to masquerade as someone you're not. the fact you've even considered the above says you're a cheapo who should stick to casios or buy a 100 replica. that pictured watch is no watch for men like you.
> 
> that watch is a status symbol. it certainly doesnt say you're wealthy, but it does say you're well enough to be able to spring out 4000 dollars for an item that has virtually no function, and even the limited one it has (keeping time) it's not very good at, as it's an obsolete, inferior technology, it's inaccurate, it stops ticking on weekends, it's fragile and requires expensive servicing. in other words it's a ticking paradox, that marketing scums were able to turn into a luxury item. at the end of the day its function is truly limited to a person being able to show off that he can flush 4000 grand down the toilet. you trying to cheat on custom taxes are not that person.


I would like to honestly thank you for this. It opened my eyes.
The reason I considered to use eBay to buy this watch, and this seller, was because it was the cheapest by far. This seller also had 100% feedback, so I just assumed it was ok. I didn't choose this seller to avoid taxes. And yes, I know I'm a cheapo. Otherwise I would have just bought it from the store. I originally had intentions of buying another watch and pay taxes for it, but I didn't win the auction.

Also, I wouldn't buy this watch because it's a status symbol. I don't really care what others may think. I would buy it because every time I would look at it to see what time it is, I would look at a masterpiece (You however may not feel the same way though). I would buy it to get that sensational feeling. With a casio or a replica I won't really get that feeling.

Also, I guess it's not really that smart to say this, but I'm 16 years, so I do appreciate you setting me straight. I am a teenager that have started to work aside of school and had some money to spend. A lot of my classmates have fancy watches (I live in a upper-class neighborhood), and I find myself looking at the time quite often, so that influenced me to get a watch. I think I'll wait untill I have more money to spend and then I'll see.

Also, to the other two of you that posted, thank you too for your concern!

*Tldr;*

I wanted a watch that would give me a "sensational" feeling when looking at it, and this was the only watch that gave that impression. I chose this seller because it sold for the cheapest (even before taxes).


----------



## Pipe Dream

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Sjur Haakestad said:


> I would like to honestly thank you for this. It opened my eyes.
> The reason I considered to use eBay to buy this watch, and this seller, was because it was the cheapest by far. This seller also had 100% feedback, so I just assumed it was ok. I didn't choose this seller to avoid taxes. And yes, I know I'm a cheapo. Otherwise I would have just bought it from the store. I originally had intentions of buying another watch and pay taxes for it, but I didn't win the auction.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't buy this watch because it's a status symbol. I don't really care what others may think. I would buy it because every time I would look at it to see what time it is, I would look at a masterpiece (You however may not feel the same way though). I would buy it to get that sensational feeling. With a casio or a replica I won't really get that feeling.
> 
> Also, I guess it's not really that smart to say this, but I'm 16 years, so I do appreciate you setting me straight. I am a teenager that have started to work aside of school and had some money to spend. A lot of my classmates have fancy watches (I live in a upper-class neighborhood), and I find myself looking at the time quite often, so that influenced me to get a watch. I think I'll wait untill I have more money to spend and then I'll see.
> 
> Also, to the other two of you that posted, thank you too for your concern!
> 
> *Tldr;*
> 
> I wanted a watch that would give me a "sensational" feeling when looking at it, and this was the only watch that gave that impression. I chose this seller because it sold for the cheapest (even before taxes).


For cryin out loud youre 16? Pal sorry for busting your balls like this but this is something your father should have told you. You dont buy these watches by 'starting to work and setting aside money'....thats just plain wrong. And your 'masterpiece' idea thats just delusion, these are run of the mill watches that are cheap to make and there is hardly anything about them that would qualify as masterpiece. If anything citizen's ambient-light- powered and radio controlled ecodrives or seiko's gps watches come a lot closer to technological marvels than this vanilla watch running on a 100 year old technology that requires weekly time adjustment and a date correction at the end of overy other month. Masterpiece?? I think not.

you say you dont care what others think yet you you go on about your peers from up scale neighborhood sporting expensive watches. I think you do care, but shouldnt. A tag on a teenager looks ridiculous, because its either fake or their parents have no concept of reality.

Theres no shame in not being able to afford a tag even as an adult, let alone a teenager. Forget tag. Live life.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You know I tried using pipe dream's line of reasoning on my wife when she wanted more diamonds and pearls... for some reason it did not work. Oh well...

To Sjur, I would say you don't need a TAG to impress your friends. Indeed, if you do need a TAG to impress your friends, there is something wrong. (You buy a watch to impress YOURSELF! :-d)

Find a decent vintage watch... or something like a Sjöö Sandström. Learn about it. Then you can impress them by showing you have knowledge as well as a flashy sexy watch.


----------



## Sjur Haakestad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> You know I tried using pipe dream's line of reasoning on my wife when she wanted more diamonds and pearls... for some reason it did not work. Oh well...
> 
> To Sjur, I would say you don't need a TAG to impress your friends. Indeed, if you do need a TAG to impress your friends, there is something wrong. (You buy a watch to impress YOURSELF! :-d)
> 
> Find a decent vintage watch... or something like a Sjöö Sandström. Learn about it. Then you can impress them by showing you have knowledge as well as a flashy sexy watch.


I think you genuinly misunderstood me. I would not want to get a tag heuer to impress my friends. I would do it because of what you said, I would do it to impress myself. I only said my friends have fancy watches because I'm jealous of them being able to impress themselves. Not because I want to impress them. But thanks for your advice, however.

And to Pipe; I used the word "masterpiece" because I couldn't find another word. I didn't really want to express my liking for this watch to that high regard. And I know there are more watches that are more competeting on a techonological level, but I like the design on this model far better than any other I've seen thus far. Also, I'm not living with my father, so for him to give me advices isn't really be an option.

Lastly, the watches around here are real, I can assure you. It's silly, everyone (teenager's parents) is really rich around here in the west side of Oslo. They usually recieve really expensive watches from their parents on 15-year birthday or from inheritance. I just thought I were different because I would actually have worked for it, and still have a lot in savings (So your opinion on teenagers wearing expensive watches would be wrong in my case because it wouldn't be fake and it wouldn't be from my parents, but once again, even it was correct, I wouldn't really care (not trying to be arrogant), as I've tried to explain.).

But all things aside, you changed my mind so I probably won't get a watch, atleast not untill my studies are over, so I do appreciate what you have to say, if that's the right way to put it.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

At the end of the day it's your money and you can do what you want with it. Pipe Dream is probably overanalysing but I guess the truth is none of us *need* these expensive watches. The sensible thing to do at 16 would probably be to save the money for a deposit on a house or something, but I guess at 16, I wasn't particularly sensible. Not sure I am that sensible with my money at 40 either!


----------



## Old Toad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Oiy! Please bear with me and i apologize in advance for my poor etiquette.. Im here because my son is a scuba diver and he had bought a watch when he was in Switzerland as a kid.. It was a chronograph and he loved it! Im trying to replace it for him but am way too suspicious of buying online and i dont know where to even go that's a) a brick and mortar and b) a legitimate dealer of used watches (any make.. I say this because i was also looking at an omega planet ocean for him). My question is, and i wish i new how to upload a picture, but does anyone know what the model that looks like a 273.206 is, that has 'led' windows for dates instead of the analog single date window of his childhood watch AND if this model is a comparable model?

I do so apologize for rambling on and for being such a ninny luddite. And completely understand if no one responds to this.. Also im sorry if i interrupted anyone as i am what my grandsons call a 'noob'


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Old Toad said:


> Oiy! Please bear with me and i apologize in advance for my poor etiquette.. Im here because my son is a scuba diver and he had bought a watch when he was in Switzerland as a kid.. It was a chronograph and he loved it! Im trying to replace it for him but am way too suspicious of buying online and i dont know where to even go that's a) a brick and mortar and b) a legitimate dealer of used watches (any make.. I say this because i was also looking at an omega planet ocean for him). My question is, and i wish i new how to upload a picture, but does anyone know what the model that looks like a 273.206 is, that has 'led' windows for dates instead of the analog single date window of his childhood watch AND if this model is a comparable model?
> 
> I do so apologize for rambling on and for being such a ninny luddite. And completely understand if no one responds to this.. Also im sorry if i interrupted anyone as i am what my grandsons call a 'noob'


Well, you've posted in the fake busters thread which is for helping identify for prospective buyers whether specific watches are fake or not, so it's not really the best place to post your question. A new topic might be preferable in future.

So you're looking for a Tag Heuer watch that looks like a 273.206, but isn't a 273.206, and has LED windows. I'm guessing it might be this Aquaracer but I'm not really sure from your description. Not actually sure that TAG still make this but you might find it used or maybe an authorised dealer who still has new stock...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/caf1...e-digital-analog-display-question-417430.html (model CAF1010.FT8011)


----------



## jogesel

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Need help guys. I know the photos are not that good but they are all I have as they are from the seller. Can anybody say whether this Carrera is a fake or not?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Oh my... bloody awful fake.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

LOL. But it's a limited edition and is numbered XXX/1000? I wonder what the other 999 are numbered? AAA,FAK,CPY... The F1 next to it is almost as bad. On the other hand the Diesel might be real, but I'm no expert ...


----------



## tgee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Any thoughts on this one? Thanks.

Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB1110 BA0800 Wrist Watch for Men | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tgee said:


> Any thoughts on this one? Thanks.
> 
> Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB1110 BA0800 Wrist Watch for Men | eBay


Welcome!

I'd bid on it if I was in the market for one... it looks authentic to me.


----------



## coronals

*The Natural Family*

Coronals - The Natural Family Lifecycle, Experience Parenthood and Family Life


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jogesel said:


> Need help guys. I know the photos are not that good but they are all I have as they are from the seller. Can anybody say whether this Carrera is a fake or not?
> 
> View attachment 1288596
> View attachment 1288598


Worst.
Fake.
EVER.

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## Schaff30

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all, first time poster looking for some help with making sure I don't get ripped off. I am looking to purchase a Carrera Chronograph from a local store with a good reputation, it is a pre owned watch but in very good condition. I do not have a picture of the actual watch, the two seen here are replicas that I found online but wanted to show the watch I am considering buying. What should I look for to ensure it is not a replica/fake? He is offering $1,000 trade on a Baume&Mercier, then I would need to put in $1,800 cash, basically charging me $2,800 for the Tag. It has a steel band but he is providing me a leather one as well.

Can anyone tell me the model and any more info on this watch? I have only seen it in black before so I am not sure if the blue dial is a dead giveaway. Again, really hoping to not get ripped off here. Any help is greatly appreciated!

[moderator deletion of known replica pics]

Again, these pictures are NOT the actual one I would be purchasing.


----------



## Pipe Dream

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Schaff30 said:


> Hi all, first time poster looking for some help with making sure I don't get ripped off. I am looking to purchase a Carrera Chronograph from a local store with a good reputation, it is a pre owned watch but in very good condition. I do not have a picture of the actual watch, the two seen here are replicas that I found online but wanted to show the watch I am considering buying. What should I look for to ensure it is not a replica/fake? He is offering $1,000 trade on a Baume&Mercier, then I would need to put in $1,800 cash, basically charging me $2,800 for the Tag. It has a steel band but he is providing me a leather one as well.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the model and any more info on this watch? I have only seen it in black before so I am not sure if the blue dial is a dead giveaway. Again, really hoping to not get ripped off here. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Again, these pictures are NOT the actual one I would be purchasing.


It actually quite simple with 7750 daydate. Just look at rotor at the back:
http://www.precisiontime.co.uk/medi...08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/v/cv2a11.fc6235_back.jpg

if must have 5 stripes, with the words swiss made meeting symetrically exactly in the middle of the middle stripe.
the absolute vast majority of daydate fakes will have either four or six stripes. I have NEVER seen a fake with the correct number of stripes.

the first picture watch in your post could be real, if its from a replica site they often post pictures of real watches. What have they got to lose? The second is an obviousl fake due to tachymetre font.i dont think its blue, just a reflection. But yes blue does not exist yet i have seen such replicas. Only black or white, with white having the bezzel in polished chrome color (as opposed to the black aluminum bezel on a black-dial version.

no other color combination.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If the shop is of good reputation they should have no problem with you taking pics of the actual watch. Opening it and getting good shots of the movement are important as is the caseback inside and out.

There is no magic 'look for this' on most counterfeits. They vary all over the place but the movement usually has many tell tales.

That said, if the shop is shady, avoid. If the shop is of good reputation and you have no reason to doubt them, take their word... of course the above pics would be helpful to us.

The caseback has sufficient information to determine the model. It will be laser etched along with a serial number. That might give you some pricing help. I have no idea what the market for these may be... but I am sure it is variable depending on condition -- it always is!

Good luck. Folks who have these Carreras on their wrists seem to really love them! They are iconic.


----------



## watchs

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real or Fake


----------



## comedia1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thinking about buying this from a colleague, can you help me analyze it?


----------



## Scrubba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



comedia1 said:


> Thinking about buying this from a colleague, can you help me analyze it?


Pretty sure there's supposed to be a roller spacer on the clasp bar which is not there in the pic... regardless, if it doesn't have legitimate papers then stay far away... fake or, possibly even worse, stolen...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchs said:


> Real or Fake
> View attachment 1294409
> View attachment 1294410


Looking at the face, it's very obviously fake. Then I saw the rear. What on earth is "staomess steel"?!


----------



## watchs

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> Looking at the face, it's very obviously fake. Then I saw the rear. What on earth is "staomess steel"?!


It can't be fake they only want $100 for it. :-d


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Scrubba said:


> Pretty sure there's supposed to be a roller spacer on the clasp bar which is not there in the pic... regardless, if it doesn't have legitimate papers then stay far away... fake or, possibly even worse, stolen...


It looks alright to me, not that I'm overly familiar with this model. Maybe he has the papers to go with it? If not, then why not go with him to a jewellers and get them to open the caseback so the movement can be checked?


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> It looks alright to me, not that I'm overly familiar with this model. Maybe he has the papers to go with it? If not, then why not go with him to a jewellers and get them to open the caseback so the movement can be checked?


I've previously been lucky enough to wear this watch, and the caseback on this presented example is terrible, the real one has such brilliant work on the 300 slr car the stand-out here being the wings above the front wheels and the side vents, avoid this watch imo


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> Looking at the face, it's very obviously fake. Then I saw the rear. What on earth is "staomess steel"?!


It always surprises me how some people go to the lengths of faking a watch and then fail at the last minute by engraving absolute rubbish on the back or even making mistakes on the dial... I should've saved all the hilarious fakes I've seen..


----------



## fuj1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

*Authenticity Request - TAG Heuer Grand Carrera RS2 (CAV518B.FC6237)*

Hi All,

New joiner, long time lurker. It seems this forum is full of knowledge and so would like to request your opinion on whether you believe my new piece, a TAG Heuer Grand Carrera RS2 (CAV518B.FC6237) to be genuine or fake.

I purchased from Bodying.co.uk and it arrived today, I am pretty convinced it's authentic, however i'd just like to get your expert opinions.

Photos are as follows, UPDATED with sticker removed.












































Thanks in advance and apologies for the quality of the pictures, i'm no photographer!

Cheers!​


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Insufficient data for me to guess... sorry. Others may know more.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Assuming it was genuine, you'd want to keep it, right? In which case it's OK to remove the sticker and post a photo.

If it turns out to be fake then it wouldn't matter if you'd removed the sticker - you'd still have a case for a refund, whatever the "policy" of the seller is.

From what I can see, there are no immediate red flags, though.


----------



## fuj1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for your response, valid point WRT to authenticity. I will take the wraps off tomorrow and update my pictures.


----------



## fuj1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey meddc, I've just uploaded the updated photo's to my original post, would really appreciate your opinion as well as anyone else who has experience of TAG Heuers.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think it looks OK. My only query would be whether the writing on the back should all be in white because I'm unfamiliar with Grand Carreras.


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> I think it looks OK. My only query would be whether the writing on the back should all be in white because I'm unfamiliar with Grand Carreras.


I found this sale of one on the forum in the past which seems to not to have painted chars if it helps:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-r...rera-calibre-17-rs2-titanium-lnib-545500.html


----------



## Dawid Samp

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello , wants to purchase a this model, how do you think that is originalny and how to make sure it was stolen somewhere?










wants to buy it at a distance, I can not watch it personally because the watch is in eu and I live in Iceland . The watch is not in perfect condition as you can see on the pictures so far it's worth paying for?


----------



## DrRodge

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Considering this one online, real?















Thanks for your help!


----------



## Brenney

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am looking at this watch. Any idea if it is a real tag? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## stubornn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello Everyone,

Want your valuable opinion before making a call. I am attaching some pictures of Carrera Calibre 5, WV211B-0 for your review to confirm if it is a genuine TH.

Thank you.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Brenney said:


> I am looking at this watch. Any idea if it is a real tag? Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> View attachment 1300621
> 
> View attachment 1300622
> View attachment 1300623
> View attachment 1300624
> View attachment 1300620


Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately I can't even tell if the watch is a TAG or a JLC with pics... the photography forum has a thread on how to post pics!

Good luck!!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I can't tell ... hopefully others will be able to!

Good luck.


----------



## Brenney

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*





































Let me try again. Now my pictures are too big. ug. Maybe the link will help.

Tag Heuer 2000 Classic Women's Watch WK1320 BB0316 | eBay


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Brenney said:


> Let me try again. Now my pictures are too big. ug. Maybe the link will help.
> 
> Tag Heuer 2000 Classic Women's Watch WK1320 BB0316 | eBay


Those pics are not the same as the auction? did he send them u?.

That's a strange one, the gold plating looks worn (9oclock and crown) the serial partially missing and has minor scuffs and yet its also new?, I wonder what the story is with it, and on ther auction pics the gold overlaps the SS on those links...

Personally at a very good price it might be worth a punt, but if u want a great example and are happy to pay for such, I wouldn't go for this particular one, as from the evidence here, too many variables (IMO)


----------



## Brenney

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

These are my pictures. I won the auction and have the watch. I just wanted to get it another opinion before I decide to keep the watch or return it. I really want to make sure it is authentic. The price is right and it is a nice looking watch. Thanks for your input and opinion!


----------



## abbott26

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everyone. I need some help with this Tag Heuer. I took it to a quality jeweler that sells tags and they said it could possibly be a older European model? Is that even possible? It says it is a LINK Calibre 36. It is an automatic and has the serial number as 187963. I have read a lot of forums about deciphering fakes from authentic and so far it matches with the authentic ones except I cant find anything like it online. The hands light up when it is in the dark, all the knobs work great and it seems to be of great quality. It still has the plastic covering on the back face. I am also no sure what the little button does on the right side of the watch, you can see it in one of the pictures.I have posted some pictures and hope someone can help me out. Thanks


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



abbott26 said:


> Hello everyone. I need some help with this Tag Heuer. I took it to a quality jeweler that sells tags and they said it could possibly be a older European model? Is that even possible? It says it is a LINK Calibre 36. It is an automatic and has the serial number as 187963. I have read a lot of forums about deciphering fakes from authentic and so far it matches with the authentic ones except I cant find anything like it online. The hands light up when it is in the dark, all the knobs work great and it seems to be of great quality. It still has the plastic covering on the back face. I am also no sure what the little button does on the right side of the watch, you can see it in one of the pictures.I have posted some pictures and hope someone can help me out. Thanks


fake sorry, see below link on what a real one looks like:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/new-tag-hauer-link-calibre-36-chrono-49626.html


----------



## geormida

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hey, i hope any of you can tell if this is a fake or authentic. (i like it anyway)


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



abbott26 said:


> Hello everyone. I need some help with this Tag Heuer. I took it to a quality jeweler that sells tags and they said it could possibly be a older European model? Is that even possible? It says it is a LINK Calibre 36. It is an automatic and has the serial number as 187963. I have read a lot of forums about deciphering fakes from authentic and so far it matches with the authentic ones except I cant find anything like it online. The hands light up when it is in the dark, all the knobs work great and it seems to be of great quality. It still has the plastic covering on the back face. I am also no sure what the little button does on the right side of the watch, you can see it in one of the pictures.I have posted some pictures and hope someone can help me out. Thanks
> View attachment 1300946
> View attachment 1300948
> View attachment 1300950
> View attachment 1300951
> View attachment 1300953
> View attachment 1300954


I'm afraid that's a fake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



geormida said:


> hey, i hope any of you can tell if this is a fake or authentic. (i like it anyway)


This one's a fake too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



geormida said:


> hey, i hope any of you can tell if this is a fake or authentic. (i like it anyway)


I detect an unpleasant odor... it might be coming from the watch!??


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I detect an unpleasant odor... it might be coming from the watch!??


----------



## cire22

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi just want to ask if this looks fake? thank you
Tag Heuer Formula 1 CAH1111 BA0850 Chronograph Swiss Quartz Silver Watch | eBay


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cire22 said:


> hi just want to ask if this looks fake? thank you
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 CAH1111 BA0850 Chronograph Swiss Quartz Silver Watch | eBay


This looks real. I'm currently selling the red version of this watch on eBay (CAH1112) so I know the model pretty well - everything seems to check out.


----------



## mauibreeze

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Bravefish said:


>


Lol, that was actually a really good episode.


----------



## drjimkim

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Odd thing. I purchased a watch from Jomashop (my first substantial purchase, but I've bought some cheap watches from them in the past with no issues) as a very special gift -

Carrera Automatic - WAS2111.BA0732

It looked fantastic when I received it, but the recipient brought it to a jeweler to be sized and the buckle is missing the last "R" in "TAGHeuer". Haven't had a chance to authenticate locally myself, but wanted to ask if this is a defect or sign of a fake watch?

Disclaimer: Jomashop has already offered a full refund or replacement at my option. Just curious.

(sorry, trying to figure out how to post pics here)


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

That's pretty odd but I'm glad you got it sorted. Did they offer any kind of explanation as to what had happened?


----------



## Aphotic

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey all, I've been eyeing the Link Calibre 6 for a while and I was just curious as to whether or not this was the real deal.






























Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## drjimkim

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

They said that the label is sanded in and its probably a defect from lack of contact there. Would think this is the sort of thing that would have gotten caught by QC at the manufacturer ordinarily though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## socaltag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

New to this forum need help with watch.

Found this watch stuffed in a couch bought at consignment store.im looking into fixing it up, but don't want to waste any money if it's a fake. Everything I've read says it's real based on the 999.706k marking on rear plate, but there's no serial number. I can't find anything on this exact model or color. Thank you in advance for any help provided.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



socaltag said:


> New to this forum need help with watch.
> 
> Found this watch stuffed in a couch bought at consignment store.im looking into fixing it up, but don't want to waste any money if it's a fake. Everything I've read says it's real based on the 999.706k marking on rear plate, but there's no serial number. I can't find anything on this exact model or color. Thank you in advance for any help provided.


It looks like they've put a 999.706k caseback on a fake watch. This is what a 999.706k should look like TAG HEUER MENS 4000 SERIES WATCH 999.706K
The strap on your one looks like it came from a Tissot PRC200 (or most likely a fake version).


----------



## socaltag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wow thanks for the response. It's like a frankenwatch. That's crazy this thing has some weight to it has smooth hand movements and it glows bright. looks like an older watch in person

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm not saying the watch is definitely fake, but I don't recognise it and it certainly doesn't appear to match the model number on the case back. The bracelet just looks like a Tissot PRC200 one, but I guess it's not a style that's unique to Tissot.


----------



## socaltag

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No worries. I'll contact tag and see what they say. I'll prob just sell it if I can

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## absoluteczech

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

does this look legit?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



absoluteczech said:


> does this look legit?


From the pictures it does to me...


----------



## absoluteczech

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thanks. hopefully i can ask here quickly. is a carrera calibre 16 w/ no warranty but serviced 6 months ago worth $2150?


----------



## Spencer.411

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Was curious if this watch appeared to fake or real? If anyone can give me there thoughts it would be greatly appreciated. I posted the link below.

Model WV2116 0 Bargain Like New Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time Auto Mens Watch | eBay

Thanks!


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Spencer.411 said:


> Was curious if this watch appeared to fake or real? If anyone can give me there thoughts it would be greatly appreciated. I posted the link below.
> 
> Model WV2116 0 Bargain Like New Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time Auto Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> Thanks!


i can say that its clearly been worn more than once, for that reason alone (lied in ad) i personally wouldn't bid on this one.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Bravefish said:


> i can say that its clearly been worn more than once, for that reason alone (lied in ad) i personally wouldn't bid on this one.


It might only have been worn once. The guy put it on and then took it off about a year later.


----------



## collmehank

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, new member here. I'm looking into getting a Tag Heuer Professional 1000 series and found something but was skeptical cause of the price. Here are some of the pictures. If you could help me out it would be appreciated. Also, if there is any pictures I could ask for to help prove that it is real let me know. I asked for certificates of authenticity and he said he just had the cases cause they're older


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

the Sub-ness of that watch always sickens me..


----------



## alexandretf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi folks,

I have an opportunity to buy a vintage Heuer Carrera 2448 S (Gold plated, around 1965). It really seems to be authentic and original (dial and hands), but I want to hear the experts advice in this case. Also, what would be a fair price for a watch in this condition? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks very very nice to me! The amazing thing is these vintage go for less than the 'reissues'. OnTheDash tries to give some pricing info on Heuers... you might check Ben's site and see what it says. We generally don't try to give valuations.


----------



## theredskull

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,

I received this F1 as a gift today. Wondering if it's genuine. One thing I can notice is it is near impossible to open the safety clasp without breaking my fingernail. Really that's what's got me suspicious about this one.

Please check out the album here: F1 - Imgur


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



theredskull said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received this F1 as a gift today. Wondering if it's genuine. One thing I can notice is it is near impossible to open the safety clasp without breaking my fingernail. Really that's what's got me suspicious about this one.
> 
> Please check out the album here: F1 - Imgur


I think it looks fine to me


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Looks very very nice to me! The amazing thing is these vintage go for less than the 'reissues'. OnTheDash tries to give some pricing info on Heuers... you might check Ben's site and see what it says. We generally don't try to give valuations.


Agree - it's a lovely looking watch.


----------



## tim_golfer2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys

Not sure if you can tell much about authenticity from these pics.

Thinking about making an offer on this one.

thanks

Tim


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I see no bad signs... but I don't see a whole lot either.


----------



## tim_golfer2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I see no bad signs... but I don't see a whole lot either.


Fair call. Thanks.


----------



## Seancmcdonnell

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey all, new member here. I'm looking into getting a Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m, WAJ2180.

Here are some of the pictures. If you could help me out it would be appreciated.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Seancmcdonnell said:


> Hey all, new member here. I'm looking into getting a Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m, WAJ2180.
> 
> Here are some of the pictures. If you could help me out it would be appreciated.


Caseback pics would help too but I don't see any problems. I suspect this bezel is difficult to counterfeit.


----------



## Seancmcdonnell

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Caseback pics would help too but I don't see any problems. I suspect this bezel is difficult to counterfeit.


Greats thanks for the feedback


----------



## hw90

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone,

Merry Christmas and Happy New year...
I brought used watch paid 900£, before purchasing i went to check one jewelery shop said it's fake another said is Original.
The one said it's fake tested with Diamond tip and instead of 13 - 14 is showed 9 - 10 that's why he said it's must to be very good copy.
I already paid money so no way i can get refund. For my not trained inspection watch is Original, but leather bracelet is Aftermarket...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



hw90 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New year...
> I brought used watch paid 900£, before purchasing i went to check one jewelery shop said it's fake another said is Original.
> The one said it's fake tested with Diamond tip and instead of 13 - 14 is showed 9 - 10 that's why he said it's must to be very good copy.
> I already paid money so no way i can get refund. For my not trained inspection watch is Original, but leather bracelet is Aftermarket...


Someone obliterated the serial number in the pics. That's useful information. I can't tell based on the info provided.


----------



## kavik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok, I'm looking at this one, ebay auction. The guy doesn't have case back pictures but does have a good seller history... it's a blue Kirium... has aftermarket straps as he stated.. I requested a pic of the case back..


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wait, how did you check it's authenticity in a shop BEFORE purchasing? And one shop said it was fake and you still went ahead and bought it?


----------



## Curtis A.R

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Was wondering if anyone could verify this watch. Everything seems to be right and the screw down crown has no threads.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtis A.R

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Curtis A.R said:


> Was wondering if anyone could verify this watch. Everything seems to be right and the screw down crown has no threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also if the numbers are not clear it says 964.013 and since 1860


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Curtis A.R said:


> Was wondering if anyone could verify this watch. Everything seems to be right and the screw down crown has no threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks ok ok too me, everything matches that model


----------



## ScaryWoody

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am currently learning about the Tag Heuer line as I would like to make a purchase next year. I came across an ebay listing for a used Tag Heuer wd1221-k-20 with a buy it now price of $225. Apparantly, bezel is missing. There is no (or at least I can't see) a serial number. I am not intending on bidding, I'm just sharpening my fake or real senses. Here are some pics for verification. Thoughts?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ScaryWoody said:


> I am currently learning about the Tag Heuer line as I would like to make a purchase next year. I came across an ebay listing for a used Tag Heuer wd1221-k-20 with a buy it now price of $225. Apparantly, bezel is missing. There is no (or at least I can't see) a serial number. I am not intending on bidding, I'm just sharpening my fake or real senses. Here are some pics for verification. Thoughts?


I think it is real. And I think it is something one should really pass up at that price. Missing the bezel it is now a parts watch.


----------



## kavik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

ok how about this guy... to me the inner bezel color looks painted on and says it has a a"zoom date":?













959 706G 02


----------



## jasonpaul

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*























Hello and Happy New year
Any ideas on my ol SEL, had a while now and never been happy with her for some reason, keeps good time
Thanks in advance


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jasonpaul said:


> Hello and Happy New year
> Any ideas on my ol SEL, had a while now and never been happy with her for some reason, keeps good time
> Thanks in advance


Well, it's authentic. If you send it to TAGHeuer for service (and if you haven't serviced it, it probably needs it by now), they will polish up the bracelet and you will be amazed at what comes back!


----------



## jasonpaul

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Well, it's authentic. If you send it to TAGHeuer for service (and if you haven't serviced it, it probably needs it by now), they will polish up the bracelet and you will be amazed at what comes back!


Hi there, thanks for 
So what what makes her authentic, the movement and the rotor look a little cheap especially the stampings 
She has lost 3 seconds in 18 hours why will she need a service?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Pattyb69

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey Guys. My friend recently received this as a gift and it was purchased off ebay. It came with box/papers and the documents seem to match up. He's still wondering if I could get some help authenticating the piece so I'm coming to the experts. What do you guys think? I can get better pics if you guys need them.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Closeups of the baseplate under the balance wheel (the spinning thingie) would help but it looks real to me!


----------



## Pattyb69

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Got few more pics for that Monaco movement


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

These 1000 series TAGs look fine. If did have the original books they just might be the 1/4 size mini books. Black round case is authentic, cool, rare.

Cheers, David



collmehank said:


> Hey guys, new member here. I'm looking into getting a Tag Heuer Professional 1000 series and found something but was skeptical cause of the price. Here are some of the pictures. If you could help me out it would be appreciated. Also, if there is any pictures I could ask for to help prove that it is real let me know. I asked for certificates of authenticity and he said he just had the cases cause they're older


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

_I'm saying its DEFINITELY a fake.

Cheers,

David

__


socaltag said:



No worries. I'll contact tag and see what they say. I'll prob just sell it if I can

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to expand...

 _


----------



## forest24018

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How about this F1 wac 1110. my concern is the rubber guard, most I have seen say Tag Heuer on the sdie, this one is blank. Thoughts?


----------



## wovivi01

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's probably from 2004, I own this model with a white face. It has been a very good watch, I haven't had any problems with the rubber deterioration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcdav

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Are there instances of real TAGs having a clasp lettered this this? I thought "euer" of Heuer was always lower case. Is this authentic?


----------



## gossler

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pattyb69 said:


> Got few more pics for that Monaco movement


It looks real to me too. I can see the ETA logo and movment number. Mine has a Sellita inside...


----------



## drunken monkey

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



atcdav said:


> Are there instances of real TAGs having a clasp lettered this this? I thought "euer" of Heuer was always lower case. Is this authentic?


real


----------



## Wisemon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello folks, this is a great thread, i have learned quite a bit. My question is about the calibre s movement in general, faking it to be exact. I am looking at a used one i found on craigslist soon. I was curious if there are known fakes that can replicate the functions of the calibre s movements. In other words, if the watch functions as expected (chronograph, setting the time, etc) is it highly unlikely to be fake? Assuming everything else checks out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Wisemon said:


> Hello folks, this is a great thread, i have learned quite a bit. My question is about the calibre s movement in general, faking it to be exact. I am looking at a used one i found on craigslist soon. I was curious if there are known fakes that can replicate the functions of the calibre s movements. In other words, if the watch functions as expected (chronograph, setting the time, etc) is it highly unlikely to be fake? Assuming everything else checks out. Thanks in advance.


No even if everything functions as you would expect it could easily be a fake.


----------



## Wisemon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you!!! Get this, I was researching this site for other instances of link calibre s authenticity and i found the watch I am looking to buy. Seems the current owner posted the "real or fake" question back in 2012; his thread is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-calibre-s-real-fake-726251.html

it was deemed real in the tread above, but a second opinion would be much appreciated. Sorry to direct to a link, I don't have the pictures available to post.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Wisemon said:


> Hello folks, this is a great thread, i have learned quite a bit. My question is about the calibre s movement in general, faking it to be exact. I am looking at a used one i found on craigslist soon. I was curious if there are known fakes that can replicate the functions of the calibre s movements. In other words, if the watch functions as expected (chronograph, setting the time, etc) is it highly unlikely to be fake? Assuming everything else checks out. Thanks in advance.


Assuming you know what a proper Calibre S does and how it does it, then if the watch in question does that, it has a higher probability of being real real as that movement is unique to TAGHeuer. Many of the fakes rely on folks not knowing what real is...

But I'd still want to see the movement!


----------



## Wisemon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you!!! I've done some research and went to see/touch an example of 100% authentic at my local AD. I've read the most 'unique function' is keeping the chronograph running after switching back to time mode and then back to chrono.

Thanks again. If you have time please take a look at my most recent post in this thread: #1351


----------



## Wisemon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here is the current craigslist posting for the calibre s cjf7110. Tag Heuer Calibre S, $3000 New, RARE Timepiece

Does it check out? My concerns are that the seller is not original owner and it was purchased in the Philippines.

Thanks again to the members of this forum.


----------



## Don R Canlas

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just bought my first Tag Heuer in LITTMAN NO Certificate of Authenticity. Is this normal . it is a formula1 ..
They are an authorized dealer I got from the tagheuer.com website. however when i got home it just dawned on me 
that it didnt come with a certificate is that normal . it came with the international warranty card and manuals. please help


----------



## Drewbo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Don R Canlas said:


> Just bought my first Tag Heuer in LITTMAN NO Certificate of Authenticity. Is this normal . it is a formula1 ..
> They are an authorized dealer I got from the tagheuer.com website. however when i got home it just dawned on me
> that it didnt come with a certificate is that normal . it came with the international warranty card and manuals. please help


None of my Tags have come with any such certificate, and they're all real!

I would find it bordering on impossible that you would be sold a fake by an AD.

Feel free to post some pics if you're still unsure.

What model is it? I'm a big fan of the F1. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Drewbo said:


> None of my Tags have come with any such certificate, and they're all real!
> 
> I would find it bordering on impossible that you would be sold a fake by an AD.
> 
> Feel free to post some pics if you're still unsure.
> 
> What model is it? I'm a big fan of the F1. Congrats on your purchase!


If you have a certificate of authenticity you have a fake. Longines does not issue them.

ADs 99.99% of the time sell real watches. Don't worry. Be happy!


----------



## Wisemon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I made several posts last night but wanted to consolidate into one post to see if the Calibre S I am looking at is real. 
Here is the current Craigslist ad: Tag Heuer Calibre S, $3000 New, RARE Timepiece

i also found this exact watch on this forum when the current owner/seller sought the boards insight. That thread is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-calibre-s-real-fake-726251.html

the members stated that the watch checked out based on the pics provided. I would appreciate a second look by the experts before making the purchase.

thank you in advance.


----------



## drunken monkey

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I din't think I have ever seen a fake of the CalibreS.

The simple fact that no other watch in the world uses that hand arrangement (the quartz movement in question is pretty much a TAGHeuer "in-house" movement) and that those models are very niche things in the first place has meant that it has never really been faked.

If you do see a fake of the CalibreS watches, I highly doubt that the functions work in any capacity.


----------



## Wisemon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you drunken monkey, much appreciated. I will check all functions prior to transacting.


----------



## Volunteer

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm quite new to the world of watches and spend quite a bit of time in the Affordable Forum (F71) - being a college student on a budget and having an obsession for fine timepieces is quite frustrating sometime. That being said, I found a pre-owned TAG Heuer 1000 series (1985) on eBay. I was wondering if anyone could speak to its authenticity.

Link: 1985 Tag Heuer 1000 Professional Divers Watch Two Tone Very Good No Reserve | eBay

I realize that it is not in wonderful condition, and I was wondering if there was a trusted watchmaker of preference that I may send it to (provided its authentic and I win the auction) to have the crystal buffed and the crown repaired/replaced. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dumbles

*Grand Carrera Calibre 17*

Hey,

New to here and wanted to get some input on the following Grand Carrera Calibre 17, was a Xmas present and just wanted to verify. Used and the serial number matches the warranty card but figured I'd ask the experts.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeff Skipper

*Re: Grand Carrera Calibre 17*




















First time post! Any thoughts on authenticity? Seller says has white face. Anyone seen a white face on this watch?

This is an ebay watch that says near new mint condition. thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Volunteer said:


> I'm quite new to the world of watches and spend quite a bit of time in the Affordable Forum (F71) - being a college student on a budget and having an obsession for fine timepieces is quite frustrating sometime. That being said, I found a pre-owned TAG Heuer 1000 series (1985) on eBay. I was wondering if anyone could speak to its authenticity.
> 
> Link: 1985 Tag Heuer 1000 Professional Divers Watch Two Tone Very Good No Reserve | eBay
> 
> I realize that it is not in wonderful condition, and I was wondering if there was a trusted watchmaker of preference that I may send it to (provided its authentic and I win the auction) to have the crystal buffed and the crown repaired/replaced. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Looks real to me! The bracelet is shot but, at any where near that price, who cares? Put it on a NATO and you will have a spiffy TAG from the beginning of the TAG era of TAGHeuer!


----------



## Volunteer

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Looks real to me! The bracelet is shot but, at any where near that price, who cares? Put it on a NATO and you will have a spiffy TAG from the beginning of the TAG era of TAGHeuer!


Thanks much for the quick reply! I hope to win the auction and begin my ascent in the world of wristwatches!


----------



## louscamaro91

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all,
I'm trying to save myself about $50 in gas and a headache.
I found this Grand Carrera Cal. 17 on CL. He claims to have lost the box.
He is offering the watch at $1500, but will accept $1200. Not a bad deal.

Now, I do own a Grand Carrera GMT, and while they differ, they are somewhat similar. Plus I'm a sucker for a deal, but not an impulsive shopper.

My gut is saying its a fake. Looking at the rotor, the TAG font looks off, as well as the font on the bezel. 
Also, the tag heuer local on the clasp/buckle seem to be recessed rather than embossed.
Looking at the pictures provided is always challenging to get an accurate conclusion, but it seems off.

anyone else care to chime in?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think its a fake, the stripe on the rotor runs between TAG and Heuer on all such models I've seen, not through the H

also the applied logo on the dial looks weird and the G runs into it.

the price is also a bit low, isn't it? stay away I say


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah with most tags, they just use low end ETA movements so I don't think it's easy to authenticate other than checking papers with serial matching and bringing to boutique or something.

Honestly not worth buying used at all for the small savings.


----------



## giardinostellato

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all,
is it possible for a genuine carrera vw211-0 to have a serial number format of 3 letters + 4 digits?
Looking at the registration site they say: "In general, a TAG Heuer serial number is comprised of two letters and four numbers. However, there may be exceptions.( 3 letters with 3 numbers or 6 numbers).
Any reported case or experience about that? thanks


----------



## louscamaro91

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



shnjb said:


> Yeah with most tags, they just use low end ETA movements so I don't think it's easy to authenticate other than checking papers with serial matching and bringing to boutique or something.
> 
> Honestly not worth buying used at all for the small savings.


If you shop smart, its absolutely worth buying used. Granted, there are lots of dishonest people with a "gifted" rolex they are trying to pass off as the real thing, when it's as fake as a 3 dollar bill.

if you do your research and not rush ANYTHING, you can get some awesome deals. I usually meet people at high end repair centers and pay a watchmaker to inspect the watch I'm going to buy. If I'm not able to do this, I won't buy it.


----------



## gossler

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

in replay to louscamaro91 on the Grand Carrera... the bracelet logo is VERY dodgy indeed...








Also, the line on the rotor,where the Tag Heuer Logo is, should be between the G and the H.


----------



## Gtrdee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys I am a newbie to watches and to this forum. I am about to buy a Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014-2 Calibre 16 from a pawn shop, it is second hand and I am not sure if it is real or fake. I have uploaded a couple of pictures any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance Dennis


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Gtrdee said:


> Hi guys I am a newbie to watches and to this forum. I am about to buy a Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014-2 Calibre 16 from a pawn shop, it is second hand and I am not sure if it is real or fake. I have uploaded a couple of pictures any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance Dennis


Check under the balance wheel and make sure the proper ETA markings exist and are stamped, not laser etched.

But it looks good enough to fool me from the pics - however this is probably the most counterfeited watch in China! So be careful.


----------



## Flypower

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi All,

I just bought the Tag Heuer Acquaracer CAF1110.BA0804 with black dial with Chronograph.

It looks legit to me, also seller has 100%feedback and i will meet him tomorrow for a pick up.

Can you pls help me to see if this is an authentic tag?

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Of course a movement pic would help a lot. But I see no problems from the supplied pics. Others may chime in...


----------



## iceberghenk

*Someone please help me with authenticity..I am new here.*

Can someone please help me ID this TAG I just bought of an Indian Website.
Cost me around 650 USD and the Warranty card though blurred..reads..
LVMH Moet Hennessy Pvt Ltd,Mumbai with a Round Seal.

I managed to register the Serial Number at the back of the watch below the Model Number on the Tag U.S Site.
It worked.

Many thanks from Belgium.

I have changed the bracelet on this as the Rubber strap that came along with the watch was horrible.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Someone please help me with authenticity..I am new here.*

The F1 above looks genuine to me


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Someone please help me with authenticity..I am new here.*



iceberghenk said:


> Can someone please help me ID this TAG I just bought of an Indian Website.
> Cost me around 650 USD and the Warranty card though blurred..reads..
> LVMH Moet Hennessy Pvt Ltd,Mumbai with a Round Seal.
> 
> I managed to register the Serial Number at the back of the watch below the Model Number on the Tag U.S Site.
> It worked.
> 
> Many thanks from Belgium.
> 
> I have changed the bracelet on this as the Rubber strap that came along with the watch was horrible.


If the date is not centered it's fake

Also check the lengths of sub dial hands.


----------



## iceberghenk

*Date being centered- Here is a snapshot*

Thanks.Here is another shot.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Date being centered- Here is a snapshot*

I do not think the ability to register with a serial number means anything other than they captured your information for marketing purposes.

Sometimes the caseback can reveal counterfeits. So far I see no problems but I don't have one of these.


----------



## Kovalchuk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys,

I am new to the forum, but am a long-time lurker.

I have the opportunity to get my hands on a Formula One at a decent price. The band isn't it great shape, but looks like normal wear to me. This would be a local meet-up, with potential to have a Tag Dealer authenticate prior to purchase.

Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I see no problems. Others might. The 'watch in hand' is the best way to authenticate.


----------



## Flypower

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Eeeb

Got it yesterday and its flawless, loving it


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Flypower said:


> Thanks Eeeb
> 
> Got it yesterday and its flawless, loving it


Its real nice


----------



## Farmer1906

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have recently fallen in love with the Monaco. I'm searching email and came across the one I think I want. Can you please take a look and help me confirm it is in fact authentic as advertised.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Your wording reads that it was advertised as a fake. I am not sure that is what you meant as it looks like it might be real. Caseback and movement photos would help a lot!!

Watches that are advertised as counterfeit are 99.985% of the time... so...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

He meant "in fact authentic", not "in fake authentic"


----------



## Farmer1906

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meddc said:


> He meant "in fact authentic", not "in fake authentic"


You are correct. I had fake on the mind.


----------



## Farmer1906

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Your wording reads that it was advertised as a fake. I am not sure that is what you meant as it looks like it might be real. Caseback and movement photos would help a lot!!
> 
> Watches that are advertised as counterfeit are 99.985% of the time... so...










No movement pic, yet.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Farmer1906 said:


> View attachment 1349992
> 
> No movement pic, yet.


Its fake


----------



## Farmer1906

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> Its fake


Can you educate me on how you can tell?


----------



## drunken monkey

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> Its fake


no, it's just old.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



drunken monkey said:


> no, it's just old.


you our could be correct and the watch has all the correct markings etc, BUT this model was heavy replicated due to its simple design and I've personally seen some excellent fakes that look near to perfect making it very hard to tell over pictures without having the watch in hand. One of the things I did spot on the replicas were two very small mistakes, one being the hands were a tiny bit bigger and the metal colour difference which this appears to have on these pictures, the other is a different type of case back. this of course could just be the poor pictures. But given I know how good the fakes are of this model and I'm just not feeling it with these pictures I'm going sit on the ITS fake Fence

i could be be incorrect but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Kovalchuk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kovalchuk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum, but am a long-time lurker.
> 
> I have the opportunity to get my hands on a Formula One at a decent price. The band isn't it great shape, but looks like normal wear to me. This would be a local meet-up, with potential to have a Tag Dealer authenticate prior to purchase.
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 1342981
> View attachment 1342997
> View attachment 1342998


I ended up picking up this watch, and brought it to the only Tag Heuer dealer in my city.

They verified authenticity, and also had record of a recent bezel replacement and other significant work completed.

Good news all around! First Tag... loving the simplicity so far.


----------



## dlegault

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, All! New to the forum, just picked up a Monaco, and curious to authenticity. I think this was from the previous run of this style, and not the current, based on the one dot at the 12 position, vs the two dots on the current. Any comments are much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dlegault said:


> Hi, All! New to the forum, just picked up a Monaco, and curious to authenticity. I think this was from the previous run of this style, and not the current, based on the one dot at the 12 position, vs the two dots on the current. Any comments are much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


I see no problems... but others might! All you are getting from me is I see no obvious signs and the movement looks genuine.


----------



## dlegault

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I see no problems... but others might! All you are getting from me is I see no obvious signs and the movement looks genuine.


Cool, Thanks!

I would also like to comment on how great this thread is, and how nice it is of the community to help out in this way.


----------



## NateBeasle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey all, I usually stay behind the curtains and try to solve my puzzles without bothering; however I'm very new to the vintage world. So any validation on my initial weary reaction to these models would be appreciated. This particular ebay seller has 100% feedback on over 700 sales however the dials, to me, look refinished. Any validation on these would be greatly appreciated!
Auctiva Image Hosting
Auctiva Image Hosting

The thing that erks me are the lack of movement photos.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



NateBeasle said:


> Hey all, I usually stay behind the curtains and try to solve my puzzles without bothering; however I'm very new to the vintage world. So any validation on my initial weary reaction to these models would be appreciated. This particular ebay seller has 100% feedback on over 700 sales however the dials, to me, look refinished. Any validation on these would be greatly appreciated!
> Auctiva Image Hosting
> Auctiva Image Hosting
> 
> The thing that erks me are the lack of movement photos.


Both look genuine to me. The GEN II F1 might need some research to assure that color combination was original. The caseback is grossly overpolished but that happens with careless watchmakers/eBay flippers. The 1000 has a replacement crown and bracelet but that is no biggie.


----------



## Johnny_B

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dlegault said:


> Hi, All! New to the forum, just picked up a Monaco, and curious to authenticity. I think this was from the previous run of this style, and not the current, based on the one dot at the 12 position, vs the two dots on the current. Any comments are much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


You're fine. I have the same watch and it is the current style and I saw it at the Tag Heuer boutique in Las Vegas a few weeks back. Both the 2 dot at 12 o'clock version and single dot at 12 o'clock version have the same model number and the 2 dot's small hands are similar to the ones when the watch was first introduced in 1969. The first run with the 2 dot's at 12 were for Tag Heuer's boutiques only and the revised model are ADIS, which is dealer special order. Tag Heuer asks AD's how many they'll commit to buying and that's how many are produced.

More info here: TAG Heuer "Monaco Grand Prix" Editions | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors | MONACO - Page 3

I'd have loved to have purchased one of the boutique only models with the 2 dots and different hands, but the boutiques don't discount and I got a smoking deal on mine last Christmas. Enjoy your watch, I'm loving mine.


----------



## Baciu91

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How about this watch? Is it real?

Thank you!

http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=1104372image.jpg
http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=9052329image.jpg


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Baciu91 said:


> How about this watch? Is it real?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=1104372image.jpg
> http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=9052329image.jpg


Probably real. A movement pic with a closeup of the area around the balance wheel would help say for sure.


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Probably real. A movement pic with a closeup of the area around the balance wheel would help say for sure.


There are fakes with ETA movements inside them so I wouldn't say that is 100% proof.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Baciu91 said:


> How about this watch? Is it real?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=1104372image.jpg
> http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=9052329image.jpg


Looks fine - needs a clean tho


----------



## sinewaves

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi there,
First post, hoping someone can help. Been offered this watch. It's a 2005 model apparently. Could anyone verify it looks legit? 
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sinewaves said:


> Hi there,
> First post, hoping someone can help. Been offered this watch. It's a 2005 model apparently. Could anyone verify it looks legit?
> Thanks for any advice!
> View attachment 1369161
> 
> View attachment 1369162


pictures aren't the best, but it looks fine from watch I can see


----------



## rdonesjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

guys im thinking about picking this up from my friends cousin, can you help to verify if its real, Thanks


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rdonesjr said:


> guys im thinking about picking this up from my friends cousin, can you help to verify if its real, Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1369414
> 
> View attachment 1369416


The watch is fake, it's interesting how fast copies come out


----------



## martin6

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real


----------



## Eferny

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

Can you tell me if this Ladies Aquaracer watch is authentic? It's my first Tag watch & not sure what I should be looking for.

Thank you for your help.

Ladies Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300 Meters Blue Mother Pearl WAF1415 Date Woman Chron | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eferny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me if this Ladies Aquaracer watch is authentic? It's my first Tag watch & not sure what I should be looking for.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Ladies Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300 Meters Blue Mother Pearl WAF1415 Date Woman Chron | eBay


It sure looks good to me, both as genuine and as a nice watch! I always thought the iridescent mother of pearl dials with diamonds was an especially nice combination.

There are two checks which are possible. Make sure the serial number (YD1483 maybe?) is not in a post somewhere asking if it is genuine (two watches can't share the same serial number). And check to make sure it is in Calibre11.com's catalog collection looking like your watch.

I did not do those checks. Along with posting a movement pic, that would be pretty definitive.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Its now sold


----------



## dracolnyte

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys,

Long time lurker, first time poster.
Recently saw this tag at Costco, not sure if it is real or not. On the back there was a stamp of juan's face and the model number: Cv201z


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dracolnyte said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> Recently saw this tag at Costco, not sure if it is real or not. On the back there was a stamp of juan's face and the model number: Cv201z


No way to be 100% with that picture.

But off hand it looks ok


----------



## dracolnyte

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> No way to be 100% with that picture.
> 
> But off hand it looks ok


what else do you need to authenticate it? the number imprinted below the model number on the back or pictures of the back? I did ask the manager to see the authenticity card, it was from some french shop in quebec (im located in ontario).

I have never seen this model before. only regular calibre 16's and the red ringmaster. could you tell me if they did produce this model before?

Thanks


----------



## dogan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Guys-

I bought this watch at the link I am posting, I assume they are reliable since they have listings on eBay, amazon,etc...but wanted to check with you all here to see if you know anything about these guys -

CAR2A11.BA0799 Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph Calibre 1887 Men's Watch


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dracolnyte said:


> what else do you need to authenticate it? the number imprinted below the model number on the back or pictures of the back? I did ask the manager to see the authenticity card, it was from some french shop in quebec (im located in ontario).
> 
> I have never seen this model before. only regular calibre 16's and the red ringmaster. could you tell me if they did produce this model before?
> 
> Thanks


Check the catalogs at calibre11.com for a match.

There is little we can do with just that pic other than to marvel at how many vintage Heuers you could buy for that price LOL

But this does look nice!


----------



## dracolnyte

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Check the catalogs at calibre11.com for a match.
> 
> There is little we can do with just that pic other than to marvel at how many vintage Heuers you could buy for that price LOL
> 
> But this does look nice!


just went through the past 5 years of tag catalogue, couldnt find a match in the carrera section... unless they have a section for limited editions. 
so is it safe to assume that its a fake? i cant google anything on this limited edition from any reputable source

Edit: after doing more thorough research, I still cannot find this watch. there is no article announcing or mentioning this watch so I have decided not to move forward with this purchase. will come back near the end of the year with something else I have in mind from an AD.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dracolnyte said:


> just went through the past 5 years of tag catalogue, couldnt find a match in the carrera section... unless they have a section for limited editions.
> so is it safe to assume that its a fake? i cant google anything on this limited edition from any reputable source
> 
> Edit: after doing more thorough research, I still cannot find this watch. there is no article announcing or mentioning this watch so I have decided not to move forward with this purchase. will come back near the end of the year with something else I have in mind from an AD.


You've done the right thing, home work

we would need far more detailed pictures to be of help, case back and close up of the face etc


----------



## Jamie1984

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, can anyone help me please? I've just bought a Montblanc Star XL watch with a 40mm stainless steel case, domed sapphire crystal, silver-
coloured guilloche dial display and rhodium-plated hands.
Swiss-made quartz movement and back calfskin strap. 
Model M29108

Can anyone help me gauge whether it's authentic please?

Example of same watch here:

Montblanc Star Collection Swiss-Made Quartz Silver Dial Gents Watch | eBay


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jamie1984 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me please? I've just bought a Montblanc Star XL watch with a 40mm stainless steel case, domed sapphire crystal, silver-
> coloured guilloche dial display and rhodium-plated hands.
> Swiss-made quartz movement and back calfskin strap.
> Model M29108
> 
> Can anyone help me gauge whether it's authentic please?
> 
> Example of same watch here:
> 
> Montblanc Star Collection Swiss-Made Quartz Silver Dial Gents Watch | eBay


The pictures aren't the best no way of knowing, oh and this being a tag heuer forum you may not get the response you need


----------



## Scottishmale86

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The pics look good but he only has boxes and no papers

So I'm not sure if it's real or fake


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Scottishmale86 said:


> The pics look good but he only has boxes and no papers
> 
> So I'm not sure if it's real or fake


yes it looks real - although make sure you test the chrono before hand


----------



## dlegault

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Johnny_B said:


> You're fine. I have the same watch and it is the current style and I saw it at the Tag Heuer boutique in Las Vegas a few weeks back. Both the 2 dot at 12 o'clock version and single dot at 12 o'clock version have the same model number and the 2 dot's small hands are similar to the ones when the watch was first introduced in 1969. The first run with the 2 dot's at 12 were for Tag Heuer's boutiques only and the revised model are ADIS, which is dealer special order. Tag Heuer asks AD's how many they'll commit to buying and that's how many are produced.
> 
> More info here: TAG Heuer "Monaco Grand Prix" Editions | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors | MONACO - Page 3
> 
> I'd have loved to have purchased one of the boutique only models with the 2 dots and different hands, but the boutiques don't discount and I got a smoking deal on mine last Christmas. Enjoy your watch, I'm loving mine.


Nice, Thanks for the info, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## vackraord

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*





















Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010 from a pawnshop, does it look legit? I have done water test on the bezel as well as "sound test" and it's definitely ceramic.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I really can't tell... but it looks promising.


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Professional 200M Quartz Watch | eBay

Not long left in the auction, thoughts?


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Either it is real or someone thought it was after they saw my link.....within 30 minutes of me posting it had its 1st bid.....and it's 2nd.....and its 3rd. Live and learn


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mediocre said:


> Either it is real or someone thought it was after they saw my link.....within 30 minutes of me posting it had its 1st bid.....and it's 2nd.....and its 3rd. Live and learn


Lots of people leave their bidding until the last few seconds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redplastictrees

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



vackraord said:


> View attachment 1380768
> View attachment 1380769
> View attachment 1380770
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010 from a pawnshop, does it look legit? I have done water test on the bezel as well as "sound test" and it's definitely ceramic.


If that is fake then it's a pretty good looking fake, damm good fake-wise.


----------



## psnake

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I recently joined this site. I need some help regarding the authenticity of a Tag Heuer Link WJ1112 I purchased off Ebay. Although I have received this watch, and it appears legit -- I have my concerns with the movement. I have attached two photos below, one of the actual movement('A') in my watch (with blue and gold movement), and the second('B') is from another Wj1112 watch. I have seen a few Wj1112 watches with the 'B movement', but have not seen many with the movement in my watch ('A').

I did not open the watch myself, and the photo provided was from the seller. The seller seems very reputable and sells many watches....however, I am aware of high quality replicas that can fool even a careful eye.

Is it possible that the WJ1112 model had two versions of the same movement over the years? I believe the movement in my watch looks more like what was in the older S/EL watches. I also noticed the movement on my watch is not stamped, but read that it isn't a reliable indicator of authenticity, as Tag doesn't always stamp the movement.

Thanks, and I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



psnake said:


> Hi, I recently joined this site. I need some help regarding the authenticity of a Tag Heuer Link WJ1112 I purchased off Ebay. Although I have received this watch, and it appears legit -- I have my concerns with the movement. I have attached two photos below, one of the actual movement('A') in my watch (with blue and gold movement), and the second('B') is from another Wj1112 watch. I have seen a few Wj1112 watches with the 'B movement', but have not seen many with the movement in my watch ('A').
> 
> I did not open the watch myself, and the photo provided was from the seller. The seller seems very reputable and sells many watches....however, I am aware of high quality replicas that can fool even a careful eye.
> 
> Is it possible that the WJ1112 model had two versions of the same movement over the years? I believe the movement in my watch looks more like what was in the older S/EL watches. I also noticed the movement on my watch is not stamped, but read that it isn't a reliable indicator of authenticity, as Tag doesn't always stamp the movement.
> 
> Thanks, and I would appreciate any advice.


That looks like an ETA 955.112 which seems fine (im no expert), however the pics, make it impossible to be sure the right one is also an ETA, an ETA F06.111 which was if I'm not mistaken the replacement, when yours (blue) went out of production


----------



## psnake

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Bravefish said:


> That looks like an ETA 955.112 which seems fine (im no expert), however the pics, make it impossible to be sure the right one is also an ETA, an ETA F06.111 which was if I'm not mistaken the replacement, when yours (blue) went out of production


Hey, thanks a lot for the help. I have some higher quality photos of the watch with the newer movement (ETA F06.111), and you are correct, the movement was stamped F06.111.

I may have my jeweler open the case on my watch to verify the movement numbers you provided because I cannot make out the stamp from the photos, but I am fairly confident this watch is legit. I am starting to think the watch I purchased is a Link that was manufactured early in production, and thus the older style movement. Either way, the watch is really in excellent shape -- to a point at which I questioned its authenticity.

I wish Tag Heuer offered a better system of verifying the authenticity of a watch; when I called them to inquire about my watch (movement/date of production etc.), they simply said I should send them the watch....and spend about $200 dollars for them to tell me about the watch/what has been done to it/if it is authentic. If they had a more efficient, cost effective system, it may really curb scammers out there. I have seen some really impressive fakes.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



psnake said:


> Hey, thanks a lot for the help. I have some higher quality photos of the watch with the newer movement (ETA F06.111), and you are correct, the movement was stamped F06.111.
> 
> I may have my jeweler open the case on my watch to verify the movement numbers you provided because I cannot make out the stamp from the photos, but I am fairly confident this watch is legit. I am starting to think the watch I purchased is a Link that was manufactured early in production, and thus the older style movement. Either way, the watch is really in excellent shape -- to a point at which I questioned its authenticity.
> 
> I wish Tag Heuer offered a better system of verifying the authenticity of a watch; when I called them to inquire about my watch (movement/date of production etc.), they simply said I should send them the watch....and spend about $200 dollars for them to tell me about the watch/what has been done to it/if it is authentic. If they had a more efficient, cost effective system, it may really curb scammers out there. I have seen some really impressive fakes.


Fakes rarely fool the TAGHeuer forum!


----------



## Radu Grama

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everybody!
Can anyone please tell me an opinion about the authenticity of the th professional 200 in the following images?













note that the serial of the watch is 6 characters..it s a little faded in the picture


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Radu Grama said:


> Hello everybody!
> Can anyone please tell me an opinion about the authenticity of the th professional 200 in the following images?
> note that the serial of the watch is 6 characters..it s a little faded in the picture


A movement pic would help a lot but nothing in the existing pics cries 'counterfeit' to me.


----------



## Radu Grama

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

i don't have a movement pic..i just found out that i can have it authenticated and analyzed at some shop in Bucharest. so i'm going there on monday. wish me good luck

And thank you for the help!


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks at to me - I wouldn't worry


----------



## paulh76

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys

I'm looking to purchase the attached tag heure grand carrera rs2 cav518b and I'm pretty sure it's genuine from the photos but I'm getting it a reall good price. The seller has all the paperwork, original receipt, etc ect and is willing for me to send it off to the jewellers who will authenticate it so the seller is supremely confident it's genuine.

Can someone cast their expert eye ove the images and let me know if it's genuine??? I'm going to inspect the watch tomorrow so any advice on what I should be looking for to determine its authenticity Thanks Paul









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^^ The signs look good for that GC (watch looks OK and authentic paperwork and box) but really the pictures are not good enough to tell for sure.


----------



## paulh76

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the steer imag what should I look for when I inspect it tomorrow? I'm meeting the vendor at the jewellers he bought it from but they have said they won't authenticate it and have to send it off and will take 6 weeks and £90  the only positive is the piece of paper I'll have at the end proving its genuine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueC2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Paul,

If you are going to the AD that originally sold the watch just make sure that the AD stamp on the cert of authenticity matches the shop you are in and that the SN on the cert matches the number on the watch and you should be all set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elconquistador

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Not fake but I don't think this is the correct model. I mailed him and he said I was wrong.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251451451816


----------



## paulh76

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks blue, the stamp is from the AD I'm meeting the vendor and sn's match up..... Would you still continue with the authentication? 6 weeks is a long time but the piece of paper is good to have I suppose from the AD if I were ever to sell it on. Got a real good price for the piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulh76

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elconquistador said:


> Not fake but I don't think this is the correct model. I mailed him and he said I was wrong.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251451451816


The link is a different watch altogether are you referring to the grand carrera? Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueC2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Paul,
If the AD stamp and the watch serial number all match the cert you have nothing to worry about and I would not waste your time and money sending it to tag. Hope this helps and enjoy your new watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gazgo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

fake r not


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry - do you have clear pictures of the actual watch


----------



## paulh76

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



BlueC2 said:


> Paul,
> If the AD stamp and the watch serial number all match the cert you have nothing to worry about and I would not waste your time and money sending it to tag. Hope this helps and enjoy your new watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I didn't bother sending her off as the jewellers authenticated at the point of purchase!!! I'm in love with a watch lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HardboiledWriter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The age old question ... I am in the market for a vintage Tag (formula 1 - rubber or metal band, and 1500). Looking on ebay. Worried, of course, about issues (serviced w/o Tag parts). Advice? Thanks.


----------



## HardboiledWriter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HardboiledWriter said:


> The age old question ... I am in the market for a vintage Tag (formula 1 - rubber or metal band, and 1500). Looking on ebay. Worried, of course, about issues (serviced w/o Tag parts). Advice? Thanks.


Yeah, I'm gonna be one of them posters. Here are some pics of a Tag I cam across for sale that has my interest. What do ya think?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The case looks ok - I'm not sure about the movement tho - I'm no expert on quartz movements


----------



## HardboiledWriter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> The case looks ok - I'm not sure about the movement tho - I'm no expert on quartz movements


Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> The case looks ok - I'm not sure about the movement tho - I'm no expert on quartz movements


It is an ETA of about the correct vintage.

Nice watch! I'd date it to the late 80s or thereabouts.


----------



## HardboiledWriter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> It is an ETA of about the correct vintage.
> 
> Nice watch! I'd date it to the late 80s or thereabouts.


Thanks for the info! Currently, I'm mulling it over, the ebay seller says he hasn't tested it for water resistance; makes me wonder what kinda shape it's in.

Today, I did pu a 1995 F1 WA1411 (black/red) on ebay from a jeweler on Philly's Jewelers' Row. All original papers, box, sales receipt. Hope all goes well with it, it's my first Tag Heuer and I am excited about it.


----------



## rohit17

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hey guys
my father was gifted with one of these 
what exactly is its model or is it even real?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rohit17 said:


> hey guys
> my father was gifted with one of these
> what exactly is its model or is it even real?


Counterfeit. Someone was insulting your father... maybe unknowingly but giving a known fake to a friend is generally insulting.


----------



## rohit17

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

is there a model like this?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rohit17 said:


> is there a model like this?


Let's just say it borrows design influences from several TAG Heuer Carrera models and combines them into something, erm..., well, something that TAG heuer wouldn't have made. The case is more like a standard Carrera, the dial like a bluer version of the Flyback, and it certainly isn't a Grand Carerra as the caseback would have you think.


----------



## aSoder

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello there! 
My "is it fake-question" regards an "Heuer Incabloc" from approx. 1980. *It's the one on the left*, unfortunately I only got one picture. My concern is the color of the dial and the hands which doesn't match anything else I've seen. The one on the right is a reference to another one supposedly from the same period. Can't be sure that the right one is valid either, but atleast it shows that there's alot of differences.









The one on the left is suppose to be Valjoux 7765 with case number: 79770. The dial is also supposed to be damaged, but I don't believe that alludes the color of the dial.. Also, the color of the date is red, wich I haven't seen on other versions of this model. Regarding the hands, most watches seem to have red/orange second hand - even though my reference has a "metal colored".

What do you think?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



aSoder said:


> Hello there!
> My "is it fake-question" regards an "Heuer Incabloc" from approx. 1980. *It's the one on the left*, unfortunately I only got one picture. My concern is the color of the dial and the hands which doesn't match anything else I've seen. The one on the right is a reference to another one supposedly from the same period. Can't be sure that the right one is valid either, but atleast it shows that there's alot of differences.
> 
> View attachment 1396560
> 
> 
> The one on the left is suppose to be Valjoux 7765 with case number: 79770. The dial is also supposed to be damaged, but I don't believe that alludes the color of the dial.. Also, the color of the date is red, wich I haven't seen on other versions of this model. Regarding the hands, most watches seem to have red/orange second hand - even though my reference has a "metal colored".
> 
> What do you think?


The hands on the right watch are unlike any I have ever seen on Heuers... but I have by no means seen them all 

I would check David's catalogs on Calibre11.com. Dials do discolor over time... usually yellowing if white. Often it is just deposited nicotine and smoking tars.


----------



## aSoder

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ah, maybe I made a bad choice with that "reference watch". Anywho, it's the hands, dial and date I'm puzzled about on the left one. I've tried to google it to find any answers but without any luck. Also checked calibre11.com but the catalogs there "only" goes back to 1985, and this is suppose to be from 1980. Also, there's no relevant search results on incabloc on that site..

I found this thread on the same subject here on WUS: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/vintage-heuer-chrono-real-333066.html
And if those watches are the only correct ones, then it's pretty obvious that both watches I inserted in my post are extremely far from original - but it is really that easy?

Thankful for any response on this subject


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

OnTheDash.com is also a good reference with more catalogs...


----------



## HardboiledWriter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> It is an ETA of about the correct vintage.
> 
> Nice watch! I'd date it to the late 80s or thereabouts.


In your opinion, shall I take a chance on the watch without the seller knowing if it is water resistant (does this mean he's unaware of the watch's condition/history)? He's asking $350 (on ebay inc. s&h)? Is that priced about right?


----------



## HardboiledWriter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Does anyone know what type of tool to use to open the case back of a F1 WA1411? Is the process tricky? Just got a new watch and need to check the movement for authenticity. BTW does opening up the case back mess anything up (pressure wise)? Is taking it to a dealer a better option? Cost?

Here's a picture of the type of case back it has (not mine, it hasn't arrived in the mail yet).


----------



## aSoder

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> OnTheDash.com is also a good reference with more catalogs...


Thanks alot! That was a goldmine. I think I was able to find the watch, which could only be the 1589 B from the 1979 brochure http://www.onthedash.com/Guide/_Catalogs/1979_Brochure/1979P04.jpg









Which offcourse makes me question the authenticy even more of this yellow toned dial with white and gold(?) hands.. The only comfort I could find was that the date wheel is two-colored where even numbers are black and the odd ones are red. So atleast that explains that part.

Found this article online about the sibling 1614. 
Heuer 1614 Chonograph (French Made) | Heuerville
In this article it states that there's been a lot of rebuild modifications to these watches since there was a lot of NOS parts "floating around". Noted also, that there's been some outright fake ones with... yellow dials(!).

So, every logical bone in my body says I should stay the hell away from that watch - but somehow it's still appealing to me... o|


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



aSoder said:


> ...
> So, every logical bone in my body says I should stay the hell away from that watch - but somehow it's still appealing to me... o|


You have to live with your bones, but the appeal will eventually go away  Patience in the search is a virtue.


----------



## woodall57

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi I have been looking at a watch on ebay and I am wondering if anyone can shed some light on whether or not its authentic. TAG Heuer | eBay
I have read that these are pretty common fakes so just want to be sure.

Thanks

Jake


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



woodall57 said:


> Hi I have been looking at a watch on ebay and I am wondering if anyone can shed some light on whether or not its authentic. TAG Heuer | eBay
> I have read that these are pretty common fakes so just want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jake


The seller's photography is sufficiently bad to make determination difficult if not impossible.


----------



## Exiztence

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello I have a question I am tempted into this Monaco Reedition from 1999 
























I realise the chronograph second hand is 1 minute ahead, but the seller claims it is just on the picture and at worst would seem like an easy thing to fix. So my question is does this look legit? I tried comparing it to stock pictures and truth to be told I found nothing out of order apart from edges of back which should be polished but are brushed, I just assumed that the watch took some polishing as the crown Heuer logo seems worn too.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

With no good movement pics it is difficult to say.


----------



## Exiztence

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> With no good movement pics it is difficult to say.


Thanks, so no dead giveaways? Was this model even "faked" in past? The seller of course offers warranty and is "trusted seller" on Chrono24. Here is the whole thing with more pictures:
TAG Heuer MONACO RE-EDITION for $ 1,700 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

First there should be a model model and serial number under the tag heuer log on the back case

the model number is CS2111 and then the serial number but I'm not seeing it in the picture, this could just be a grey import and these have been polished off.

Second point is the discoloured hands compared the the chronograph hand.

There were some very good fakes of these watches around but they are rare and the case back tends to be laser etched.

Personally I would skip this one without a movement picture picture


----------



## Exiztence

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> First there should be a model model and serial number under the tag heuer log on the back case
> 
> the model number is CS2111 and then the serial number but I'm not seeing it in the picture, this could just be a grey import and these have been polished off.
> 
> Second point is the discoloured hands compared the the chronograph hand.
> 
> There were some very good fakes of these watches around but they are rare and the case back tends to be laser etched.
> 
> Personally I would skip this one without a movement picture picture


Thanks, you can see the serial number on if you zoom on caseback, along with the CS2111. I just assume the caseback took some polishing to make it look better.


----------



## woodall57

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi here are some photos of the watch I purchased from ebay. The serial number checks out fine on TRUSTED.COM - Trust What You Buy but I think its fake. Here are some more photos I took I hope someone can help to verify the authenticity. The seller said it was purchased from bloomingdales in december.

here is a link to the photos

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/4omsoglcy7noywu/KYvtT28j8X


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If it's fake then it's a good one

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## woodall57

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> If it's fake then it's a good one
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yea the only thing I can find at fault is that the manual is wrong. It is for an aquaracer series, at least the diagram on the second page shows that (I have taken some photos of the manual they are in that folder I linked from drop box.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Easy for a dealer to put the wrong manual in the box.


----------



## woodall57

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Easy for a dealer to put the wrong manual in the box.


The rotating bezel seems a bit inaccurate and the second hand wheel does not seem very accurate, for example when the dial is on 20 it is slightly to the right of the 20 no bang on the dash. I am in the UK if I take it into the tag dealer at mcarthur glen will they verify the authenticity free of charge there and then or will they send it off?


----------



## Scottishmale86

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this a fake


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Scottishmale86 said:


> Is this a fake


its real, I never seen this model copied


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Collectable Swiss Tag Heuer Link Chronograph Quartz Men Watch NR | eBay

Thoughts? I do not see any numbers on the back, which makes me doubt it.


----------



## JayJayPee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

sorry, wrong forum


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mediocre said:


> Collectable Swiss Tag Heuer Link Chronograph Quartz Men Watch NR | eBay
> 
> Thoughts? I do not see any numbers on the back, which makes me doubt it.


The term for this watch is 'overpolished'. I suspect the serial/model numbers have been diminished substantially -- but I think I see remnants. The movement is genuine ETA. The bracelet is probably correct. It is probably real. It should go cheap. But what things should do and what they do are sometimes different... especially in the Bay of e :-d


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> The term for this watch is 'overpolished'.  I suspect the serial/model numbers have been diminished substantially -- but I think I see remnants. The movement is genuine ETA. The bracelet is probably correct. It is probably real. It should go cheap. But what things should do and what they do are sometimes different... especially in the Bay of e :-d


LOL, thanks for the response. I'm not dying for a quartz Tag, but I would not mind getting one if it can be had at the right price. For general business purposes, I believe one would make a good backup/travel watch due to the brand and accuracy. Thanks again for the response!


----------



## TimeGrooves

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've had this watch, I think it's authentic, but as Eeeb said, it's over-polished. I think this watch not looks good in real, model and serial # has polished away, the TAG logos on the crown and bracelet safey clasp 're almost gone,... I would keep away from this one unless it's very cheap.


----------



## Elvisizer

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Could someone take a look at this Senna I found on eBay? The helmet on the case back is supposed to be colored, and it's not. Fake?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321346737669?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

thanks!!


----------



## paoche17

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone!

I just would like to ask if this watch I purchase online is genuine. It's a Tag Heuer Cac1111-0. I've read some tips online and checked it, everything seems fine but I still would like to ask you all for your expert opinions for confirmation. Thank you all in advance. 

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]

[]


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

only one pic is visible to me... it looks OK


----------



## paoche17

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Eeeb, thanks for the response. I have changed some settings on Flickr so hopefully you could see all of it. I'm still not familiar on how to do this things. Anyway nothing suspicious that I should worry about? I was just worried because it didn't came with anything, just the watch itself. Thanks.



Eeeb said:


> only one pic is visible to me... it looks OK


----------



## Elvisizer

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No opinions on that ebay 2003 Senna? Lots of big pics in the listing, including the movement . . . . 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-Beautiful-...graphCT5114Limited-Edition2003s-/321346737669


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Elvisizer said:


> No opinions on that ebay 2003 Senna? Lots of big pics in the listing, including the movement . . . .
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/-Beautiful-...graphCT5114Limited-Edition2003s-/321346737669


It looks ok to me. It's quite normal for the enamel of the helmet to wear off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heezzon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I just purchased this watch (Pre-Owned Tag Heuer Carrera 1887. Ref : CAR2110.BA0720 Version2) from private seller on Craigslist for $2200.

The seller provided all boxes, International warranty card which has AD stamp on it with Serial number, and Sales Tag.
The seller said He purchased it from AD. (The serial # on the back of the watch matches to the serial # on warranty card written by AD)

My Questions are:

1) Could you check this is authentic watch?
2) $2200 is reasonable price? (The seller said the watch was polished by TAG and had 2 years maintenance service)
3) Why my watch has opposite serial # and model # on the back of the watch?

My curiosity began when I I found a pic of authentic CAR2110.BA0720 on internet which has serial # and CAR2110-0 numbers carved in opposite than mine.


(These photos are my watch)


































The photo I found on internet is this (Below)










As you compare those two watches, my watch has Model name on top and serial number at bottom, and on the pic I found on internet has model name at bottom and serial number at top.
Does this mean one of watch is fake???

please help me


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I do not know about the helmet but the watch looks real to me.


----------



## ScousePete

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I feel like a bit of an idiot because I have already won this watch (and paid), and the seller has 100% positive feedback and guarantees authenticity. But I read somewhere that the dead giveaway for spotting a fake Tag is the bubble at the end of the second hand and sure enough this watch has one. He hasn't shipped it yet, and I am tempted to tell him not to bother and ask for a refund. What do you think?

Men&apos;s Tag Heuer 6000 Full Size Stainless Steel Quartz Watch WH1111 K1 | eBay

Thanks


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ScousePete said:


> I feel like a bit of an idiot because I have already won this watch (and paid), and the seller has 100% positive feedback and guarantees authenticity. But I read somewhere that the dead giveaway for spotting a fake Tag is the bubble at the end of the second hand and sure enough this watch has one. He hasn't shipped it yet, and I am tempted to tell him not to bother and ask for a refund. What do you think?
> 
> Men&apos;s Tag Heuer 6000 Full Size Stainless Steel Quartz Watch WH1111 K1 | eBay
> 
> Thanks


this is watch looks ok to me, the case is in good condition but the dial has a bit of yellowing.

But it's real


----------



## ScousePete

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> this is watch looks ok to me, the case is in good condition but the dial has a bit of yellowing.
> 
> But it's real


Thank you. I contacted the seller who said they had replaced the hands with aftermarket hands. He gave me the option to cancel and I did. He was very fair about the process and admitted he should have been more transparent in the listing.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ScousePete said:


> Thank you. I contacted the seller who said they had replaced the hands with aftermarket hands. He gave me the option to cancel and I did. He was very fair about the process and admitted he should have been more transparent in the listing.


Glad it worked out


----------



## Elvisizer

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> It looks ok to me. It's quite normal for the enamel of the helmet to wear off.





Eeeb said:


> I do not know about the helmet but the watch looks real to me.


Thanks, Eeeb and Dave+63!
The auction ended early without a sale, unfortunately. I lucked out on a monaco WW2110.FC6177 today instead. Yay!


----------



## Jry1978

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, this is my first post, but I've been lurking here a while. I've got a small, pretty simple collection, but I just bought this one from an AD. Can anyone verify its authenticity? I don't really doubt, but I was under the impression that the Carerra is supposed to have lume on hands and markers, this one only has it on the hands, and it's pretty faint there. Sorry for the crappy iphone pics.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Lume on the Carrera is pretty terrible.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## numb3r1dad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*










I acquired this watch through a trade. The previous owner did not provide any documentation. I just got off the phone with Tag Heuer USA customer service and the representative informed me that there should be a model number on the back which I could not find. Does anyone know about this watch? It doesn't look fake to me and the band is also TH.. Thanks for any info


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm pretty sure that ones a fake numb3r1dad. The sub dials shouldn't be silver (certainly on the V2 and V3, I'm not 100% certain about the very early V1).
Also, from memory, the screws aren't blue on the movement. 
The crown looks very rough too. 
I'd wait until someone else confirms it but it doesn't look good to me.

Sorry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> I'm pretty sure that ones a fake numb3r1dad. The sub dials shouldn't be silver (certainly on the V2 and V3, I'm not 100% certain about the very early V1).
> Also, from memory, the screws aren't blue on the movement.
> The crown looks very rough too.
> I'd wait until someone else confirms it but it doesn't look good to me.
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree - it's fake


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes, completely agree - fake.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Movements very low grade, the Tag Heuer text alone is a dead give away, as far as fakes go this is a higher end one


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Movement is decorated, but it's not an 1887


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Movement is decorated, but it's not an 1887


Definitely not


----------



## glennhl

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This one looks suspicious to me on Ebay, what do the experts think?

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Chronograph Calibre 17 RS CAV511A FC6225 Wrist Watch 760643108449 | eBay


And how about this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-G...395286968?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item338c2ffbb8


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake and almost certainly fake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

First one looks like a certain fake to me (I've reported it). Not sure about the second.


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

both are fakes avoid and report em


----------



## glennhl

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks guys, I reported them. How about this one?

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera 8 RS | eBay


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



glennhl said:


> Thanks guys, I reported them. How about this one?
> 
> Tag Heuer Grand Carrera 8 RS | eBay


pictures aren't clean enough


----------



## Chase82

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

TAG Heuer Formula 1 Grande Date Very Nice 44mm WAH1010 NO Reserve | eBay

I requested some close ups but also heard the checkered flag on the back was a clear give away due to the last row.

Fake?


----------



## koven94

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I recently bought an orient bambino. I thought it would be a little ridiculous to even worry about authenticity because of the fact it's a watch under 300$. The watch is originally 260$ but I found a good deal on ebay for 120$. The watch looks authentic to me although I am not a professional. Can anyone tell me what to look for in an authentic orient watch.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



koven94 said:


> I recently bought an orient bambino. I thought it would be a little ridiculous to even worry about authenticity because of the fact it's a watch under 300$. The watch is originally 260$ but I found a good deal on ebay for 120$. The watch looks authentic to me although I am not a professional. Can anyone tell me what to look for in an authentic orient watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


A logo on the dial saying 'Orient'.


----------



## koven94

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ShaggyDog said:


> A logo on the dial saying 'Orient'.


It does thanks for the help

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew King

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Alert - this Ebay listing appears to be an obvious fake. I thought I would post here for those that know much more than I (and how to deal with such things).

Tag Heuer Watch | eBay

MK


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*









How about this one? Can you spot any proof that it's a fake, if just from those pictures? I tried but couldn't find one. Date, bezel, dial, sub-dial, and leather strap look legit. Any different opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dotti said:


> View attachment 1431834
> 
> 
> How about this one? Can you spot any proof that it's a fake, if just from those pictures? I tried but couldn't find one. Date, bezel, dial, sub-dial, and leather strap look legit. Any different opinion?
> 
> Thanks.


need better pictures - and pictures of the back


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> need better pictures - and pictures of the back


I dont have other pictures, otherwise they would've been posted here already. If only from the above pics, what's your best guess? Thanks.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dotti said:


> I dont have other pictures, otherwise they would've been posted here already. If only from the above pics, what's your best guess? Thanks.


From those pictures alone you'd have to say fake. Better to err on the side of caution.

I certainly wouldn't entertain a GC without pictures of the back and matching papers, there are just way too many fakes out there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> From those pictures alone you'd have to say fake. Better to err on the side of caution.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't entertain a GC without pictures of the back and matching papers, there are just way too many fakes out there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i completely agree.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok - I've taken a detailed look at the watch, most of the watch looks ok but there are some inconsistencies which would worry me, for starters these aren't cheap watches and fakes do look good.

The first issue is the bezel teeth, fakes tend to have sharp teeth where the original has very flat teeth, the pictured watch appears to have these sharper teeth.

The second issue is the screws on the silver watch face plate, on the original these are flush with the plate but in the picture they aren't.

So given that and the poor pictures I'm going with fake, anyone selling a watch of the level should have clear pictures and the case back and the correct documents


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Richerson: good observation on both issues, bezel & screw. These add up with the seller never reply my requests for better pictures and pictures of back case and papers. Case closed, thanks.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dotti said:


> View attachment 1431834
> 
> 
> How about this one? Can you spot any proof that it's a fake, if just from those pictures? I tried but couldn't find one. Date, bezel, dial, sub-dial, and leather strap look legit. Any different opinion?
> 
> Thanks.


When in doubt leave it out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebc2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Came across a Monaco 24 that looks too good to be true (which probably is). What are your thoughts?


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Although it is not too easy to confirm from these pictures, this Monaco 24 doesn't look good at all ! In fact, I have had the bad opportunity to see a guy wearing one like this not too long ago. Also, there are many many fakes of these newer TAGs. That's a good thing about 90's TAGs. There are pretty much no "good" fakes of them !


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The movement looks fake to me.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The movement is definitely fake. The rotor is totally wrong for the movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JES1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Does it really say 200MTREES on the back??? Oh dear...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gman85

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I totally overlooked this thread before posting a new one. Can someone verify this watch for me? Its a Tag Heuer WV211B.




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

From those pics you can say very little... I'd avoid.


----------



## gman85

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here are some better photos of the movement.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyice

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's 100% not real TAG Heuer lol


----------



## Nicolas van der Nest

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys

Recently got this from a guy. The reasons I think it is fake are the following:
- The blue screws
- The lack of the reference number
- The chronograph buttons only move date and bottom dial by a quarter

Other than that the feel is very good with a nice weight to it. The quality is very detailed.

As I am new to watch collecting I would like your thoughts on the matter.
Thanks in advance
Nick


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake. Wrong sub dial, wrong movement, wrong date color, and many others

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterswipe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

HI - not sure if this is the way to go about this, but saw this Tag on eBay, listed with a spelling mistake, and I contacted the buyer asking about authenticity, but I'm interested as to what you lot think. 
Anyone got an opinion? Bracelet looks different to two tone I normally see this watch on for example...

Watch Swiss made Tag Hever Professional Sapphire Crystal Waterresistant 200m | eBay


----------



## Nicolas van der Nest

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you Dotti I appreciate the input.


----------



## Maz710

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi i'm not really good at spotting TAG knock offs, so need your input on this one, what do you guys think? Seller seems to be clueless, country of manufacture is stated as Sweden...

appreciate your help guys

Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph Caliber 16 | eBay


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Maz710 said:


> Hi i'm not really good at spotting TAG knock offs, so need your input on this one, what do you guys think? Seller seems to be clueless, country of manufacture is stated as Sweden...
> 
> appreciate your help guys
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph Caliber 16 | eBay


Nothing stands out to me as obviously fake, but there's no way I'd drop that amount of money on a watch without MUCH better photos. Also, it states the watch has paperwork (international guarantee card). I'd want to see a photo of that too and make sure it is dated, serial number matches the back of the watch and it is stamped by the selling dealer. If the seller doesn't respond to these requests, I would move on.

EDIT: The seller must be clueless indeed, as they think that "Swiss Made" means Sweden


----------



## Maz710

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Nothing stands out to me as obviously fake, but there's no way I'd drop that amount of money on a watch without MUCH better photos. Also, it states the watch has paperwork (international guarantee card). I'd want to see a photo of that too and make sure it is dated, serial number matches the back of the watch and it is stamped by the selling dealer. If the seller doesn't respond to these requests, I would move on.
> 
> EDIT: The seller must be clueless indeed, as they think that "Swiss Made" means Sweden


I really appreciate the pointers, I'll contact the seller right away with the request for better pics and picture of paperwork (guarr. Card). Thanks a lot


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Maz710 said:


> I really appreciate the pointers, I'll contact the seller right away with the request for better pics and picture of paperwork (guarr. Card). Thanks a lot


Yep better pictures


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nicolas van der Nest said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Recently got this from a guy. The reasons I think it is fake are the following:
> - The blue screws
> - The lack of the reference number
> - The chronograph buttons only move date and bottom dial by a quarter
> 
> Other than that the feel is very good with a nice weight to it. The quality is very detailed.
> 
> As I am new to watch collecting I would like your thoughts on the matter.
> Thanks in advance
> Nick
> 
> View attachment 1442333
> View attachment 1442334
> View attachment 1442335


I hope you didn't pay much for it, it's fake for all the reasons you've mentioned above plus many others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas van der Nest

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Dave, thank you for the reply. Paid a $150 for it but the guy assured me it was coming with papers and box, with a moneyback refund if I was unhappy. Thought it was a gamble :roll:

Busy with the PayPal dispute as we speak.

Thanks again.


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Maz710 said:


> I really appreciate the pointers, I'll contact the seller right away with the request for better pics and picture of paperwork (guarr. Card). Thanks a lot


I'm not sure about the big plate in the movement. in other carreras cal16 it usually has 2 triangular holes. But it maybe different model/ year so i could be wrong.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mattyice said:


> View attachment 1441957
> View attachment 1441959
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Defiantly not s TAG Heuer haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyice

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I realized my apologies

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## germangs

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi. I need your help guys. I just won the auction on ebay for tag link chronograph watch. Here is the item number: 141247001340.
What really makes me uncomfortable is that the watch does not have a serial number. Is that possible? I own links before and they all had serial numbers engraved. Could this watch be a fake?
Thanks for your responds.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's about ten years old and back then internet retailers routinely removed serial numbers to protect their suppliers.

From what I can see having owned a few of this model, it looks ok and you've got a great watch at a great price. There's nothing I can see to make me suspicious of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Guys i am thinking of buying an enicar watch off eBay the item number is 121307384228 can anyone take a look at it for me to see if it is a fake? It just looks too clean to me and it says 100 of 186 and I have read that a lot of fakes say this sort of thing cheers tony

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liquidator

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well, going from the seller's feedback and history (and types) of other watches sold then I'd say it was genuine.

However, if you feel/know that there is a potential fake issue surrounding the purported serial number then I'd be inclined to ask the seller whether they have any provenance to support it is a genuine item.

Hope this might help.


----------



## aloisloucka

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, can you help pls? I just bought these TH AQUARACER on eBeay, seems to be OK, but I am surprised how light are they, I have TH LINK Caliber 5 with SS bracelet, I know here is quartz movement and rubber band, but can you check them pls? Thanks, Alois


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The outside looks good. I LOVE these quartz Aquaracers. Rugged and sexy at the same time.


----------



## madridgeback

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Cheers liquidator I just lost out last minute bid by £1.50 damn

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## strongendo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I was cleaning out drawers, and found this watch. Any ideas if it's fake or real? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shnjb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Man you tag boys have a very tough job. With ETA movements, you can have a fake watch with eta movement so that's not 100% proof either.


----------



## Dave+63

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



strongendo said:


> I was cleaning out drawers, and found this watch. Any ideas if it's fake or real? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 1451687
> View attachment 1451688
> View attachment 1451689


I'm pretty sure it's a fake; it looks like a Kirium but with the dial/hands from the 6000 series.

I know early kirium watches had Mercedes hands but all chronographs had sword hands and non coloured logo.










There is an outside chance that it's a very early version or a Frankenstein but I'm not convinced. 
It certainly warrants a little further investigation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The most important picture would be of the movement itself... and that pic is missing. But I agree with Dave+63, it tastes a bit too sour.


----------



## csmoore88

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

....edit.....
I thought I was still in omega forum. Please forgive me.

I am buying this SMP. It comes from reputable jeweler, great feedback and spoke on the phone about serial and authenticity. My question is why the serial is blurry in the open back photos. I think it looks real but am no pro, notice the movement does match the lugs. please say it is real because I got a great deal. Thanks for a great forum....first post...


































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

One of the worst Aquaracer fakes I have ever seen! LOL


----------



## DarrenNoronha

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,
This is my first post on this forum!
I am looking forward to buying this watch soon from a guy I know personally. I would appreciate if you guys could tell me if it's fake or real.










































Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrenNoronha

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DarrenNoronha said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is my first post on this forum!
> I am looking forward to buying this watch soon from a guy I know personally. I would appreciate if you guys could tell me if it's fake or real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The seller is also confident that it is real and says it has a serial number and all the necessary paper stuff.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

My gut reaction is fake. It looks very good but there appear to be blued screws in the movement. Also, the model number and serial number look to be engraved rather than etched ie. too deep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrenNoronha

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> My gut reaction is fake. It looks very good but there appear to be blued screws in the movement. Also, the model number and serial number look to be engraved rather than etched ie. too deep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I inquired about the blue screws on the movement to the seller after three members on this forum pointed it out to me and he says that this model was purchased in the year 2012 and they had blue screws in that year ! I really have a feeling I am being mislead by him.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Why would TAG put the word chronometer on the rotor twice? I think it's fake too.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think you are. 
They're not going to change a part of the movement for one year and make it look more like the fakes. It just doesn't make sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello Guys,
I am new to watch collection bug. Searching for some good deals, i came to know about a seller in Samnaun, Switzerland (the only city which offers duty free stuff).
he is listed as trusted seller in chrono24.com
the prices for Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAH1111.BA0850 and WAH1011.BA0854 are really fantastic.

landing price for me in Germany will be 515€ (385€ duty free+ local taxes+Vat+ shipping) for any one of the above listed models. these models are listed above 1000€ in Amazon.
i also contacted this seller and he responded well.

he accepts payment through saferpay.com or bank transfer.
i did a quick search for his name in that city and found shops and online website also.

Seller: *Hangls Uhren & Schmuck
*can i believe this seller?
request your feedback.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'd be very suspicious at those prices. If it seems too good to be true.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The price also makes me suspicious. However, it might be worth taking a risk providing you don't do anything silly like pay by direct Bank transfer! Whatever payment method you use, make sure you have protection, i.e. credit card or Paypal. And if I were you, I'd get the seller to send you detailed pictures of the actual watch (preferably also one with his name and date on a piece of paper next to the watch). Then post them here for us to help you check.

I also recommend you read up on Samnaun. A quick Google search leads me to believe that you are only eligible for duty-free discounts if you go there physically. Packages sent from there are liable to be checked and punitive duties levied.


----------



## BlueC2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Darren - that watch is 100% fake. Stay far far away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This Kirium looks strange to me&#8230; strange blue dial. Strange logo. Strange silver rings around subdials. Strange engraving on caseback. But I could be wrong!



strongendo said:


> I was cleaning out drawers, and found this watch. Any ideas if it's fake or real? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 1451687
> View attachment 1451688
> View attachment 1451689


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a fake; it looks like a Kirium but with the dial/hands from the 6000 series.
> 
> I know early kirium watches had Mercedes hands but all chronographs had sword hands and non coloured logo.
> 
> There is an outside chance that it's a very early version or a Frankenstein but I'm not convinced.
> It certainly warrants a little further investigation.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had never noticed there were no Kirium Chronos with Mercedes hands&#8230; and that is a fact ! Good info...


----------



## TimeGrooves

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No TAG's calibre 16 is chronometer , right? But that is such a very good fake.


----------



## cyc21

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey there guys, I am pretty new to the watch collecting seen but would really like to purchase a Tag thats in good shape. Just wondering what you all think about the authenticity and price/quality of these watches. Seems pretty legit given that they are from a jewlery store but I would appreciate some expert opinions.

Thanks,

Tag Heuer Mens Stainless Steel Quartz Aquaracer Watch WAF1112 | eBay

Tag Heuer 2000 Classic Men&apos;s Silver Dial Quartz Stainless Steel WK1112 0 | eBay

Tag Heuer Mens Stainless Steel Automatic Classic 2000 Watch WK2116 | eBay


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

They all look good to me. The thing u need to remember is to buy the seller first, no matter how good the watch look and how great the deal looks, it all means nothing if he is a scammer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaius0930

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi!

I recently bought a secondhand CS2110, the reissue of the Monaco from the late 90's. Within a week the date stopped turning. Luckily it was still under warranty from the place I bought it. However, before I sent it out for repair I noticed that the engraving on the back was slightly diagonal.

It got me worried that the watch that I bought may not be authentic.

Is this a common thing to see in the old reissue monaco? Am I just acting parinoid?

The repair has now taken over a month and I still haven't gotten my watch back. Is the date wheel not moving that serious of a repair. Does it usually take that long or are they stalling because they realized they sold me a fake.

I guess I'm maybe freaking out a little.

The place I bought the watch is a big store in Tokyo known for carrying high end watches. I should have had them open up the watch when I bought it but oh well.

Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zaius0930 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently bought a secondhand CS2110, the reissue of the Monaco from the late 90's. Within a week the date stopped turning. Luckily it was still under warranty from the place I bought it. However, before I sent it out for repair I noticed that the engraving on the back was slightly diagonal.
> 
> It got me worried that the watch that I bought may not be authentic.
> 
> Is this a common thing to see in the old reissue monaco? Am I just acting parinoid?
> 
> The repair has now taken over a month and I still haven't gotten my watch back. Is the date wheel not moving that serious of a repair. Does it usually take that long or are they stalling because they realized they sold me a fake.
> 
> I guess I'm maybe freaking out a little.
> 
> The place I bought the watch is a big store in Tokyo known for carrying high end watches. I should have had them open up the watch when I bought it but oh well.
> 
> Any advice is welcomed.


Can u post some pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abuck

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello there,

I've bought a Tag watch for my first time and I did received the registration and everything but I'm still paranoid of being a fake. I took some pictures of the watch, does this watch look fake ? It look pretty legit to me but I'm not an expert and need your help guys.

thanks a lot ! (Sorry for such large photos, didn't see if it was possible to give them a size in the forum  )


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks pretty good to me!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizou98

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,
newbie here, just a quick question then I'll be out of ur way:
is it true that there is no such thing as a tag grand carrera 36 with a white face ? If you see one with a white face it must be a fake ?

i have one with a white face and solid back and always wondered if it's a real tag

thx guys !!


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zizou98 said:


> Hi,
> newbie here, just a quick question then I'll be out of ur way:
> is it true that there is no such thing as a tag grand carrera 36 with a white face ? If you see one with a white face it must be a fake ?
> 
> i have one with a white face and solid back and always wondered if it's a real tag
> 
> thx guys !!


Can u post pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zizou98 said:


> Hi,
> newbie here, just a quick question then I'll be out of ur way:
> is it true that there is no such thing as a tag grand carrera 36 with a white face ? If you see one with a white face it must be a fake ?
> 
> i have one with a white face and solid back and always wondered if it's a real tag
> 
> thx guys !!


No need to post pics; if it's got a solid back then it's a fake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizou98

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I don't have a good camera, I hope you can tell from these pictures

Tag Photos by misaad1978 | Photobucket


----------



## Zizou98

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Photos by misaad1978 | Photobucket


----------



## Zizou98

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Dave !!


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zizou98 said:


> I don't have a good camera, I hope you can tell from these pictures
> 
> Tag Photos by misaad1978 | Photobucket


Sorry to tell you but it's a fake


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No problem, I hope you didn't pay much for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zizou98

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thx Richerson !!


----------



## Zizou98

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well it was a gift... What's gonna drive me crazy now is whether that person knew it was a fake or not. Lol


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ask yourself whether that person would happily spend £7.5k on a present for you and you'll have your answer !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zizou98 said:


> Well it was a gift... What's gonna drive me crazy now is whether that person knew it was a fake or not. Lol


i would just come out and ask the question, as they are gonna want to know why you aren't wearing it.

these fakes use rubbish metal that turns your skin green after prolonged use, many times of seen people with this problem.


----------



## Zizou98

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah you got a point there...... just so I know in the future: any grand Carrera with a solid back is automatically a fake ? There are no exceptions ? And that applies to all grand Carreras or just the 36 calibre ones ?

thx


----------



## Zizou98

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I see... The watch is so heavy that's why I never suspected it being a fake


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zizou98 said:


> I see... The watch is so heavy that's why I never suspected it being a fake


_[Mod edit... review forum rules on discussing fakes, please]_ that watch got me in to buying the really thing. 8 TAG, 4 Tudors, 1 Omega later I got my first Rolex, a real one this time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zizou98 said:


> Yeah you got a point there...... just so I know in the future: any grand Carrera with a solid back is automatically a fake ? There are no exceptions ? And that applies to all grand Carreras or just the 36 calibre ones ?
> 
> thx


Yes, any GC with a solid back is a fake. Some of the fakes also come with display backs so a display back isn't a guarantee of authenticity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJM25R

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zizou98 said:


> I see... The watch is so heavy that's why I never suspected it being a fake


Rofapmsl!

A £7500 watch, a gift from someone and you wondered if it was real or not?

Rubbish!


----------



## benaja

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

i think the hands are wrong, but what do you think about this watch?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Insufficient data to say much.


----------



## dialis

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I was just wondering about a Kirium F1 CL111a. The CL111a-0 doesn't have the official timekeeper F1 stamp on it. Is that correct or is a fake? Did they stop being the official timekeeper during the -0 years? See the photos.

Thanks for your time,


----------



## Dave+63

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Deleted


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dialis said:


> Hi, I was just wondering about a Kirium F1 CL111a. The CL111a-0 doesn't have the official timekeeper F1 stamp on it. Is that correct or is a fake? Did they stop being the official timekeeper during the -0 years? See the photos.
> 
> Thanks for your time,


I would need to see more in order to offer an opinion... especially good pics of the movement around the balance wheel.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dialis said:


> Hi, I was just wondering about a Kirium F1 CL111a. The CL111a-0 doesn't have the official timekeeper F1 stamp on it. Is that correct or is a fake? Did they stop being the official timekeeper during the -0 years? See the photos.
> 
> Thanks for your time,


There were versions with and without the Formula 1 official writing. They kept making the Kirium F1 after Tag Heuer stopped sponsoring the Formula 1 official timing. FROM THE PICTURES YOU POSTED, the watch looks fine. At least the back of it !


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Nope sorry


----------



## Mech4niq

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can someone take a peek a the following auction and advise if this watch looks legit. Valuation welcome as well. Thank You in advance.

Tag Heuer Formula 1 200M Watch WAH1111 | eBay


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The watch pictured looks real but the pictures aren't great at all so not 100%, we don't do valuations as this brakes forum rules


----------



## Art.Vandelay

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all! Just bought this pre-owned Carrera on ebay, it is "guaranteed authentic" by ebay and the seller has a 100% positive feedback for his store (he is a licensed jeweler) but I want to make sure from you all. I tried to capture it in the photo, but in case its not readable, the serial number is RKE7253. One thing I'm sort of confused about is why the little sectioned off parts on the links in the bracelet aren't polished, but instead brushed like the rest of the watch. The ebay photos and all the stock photos I've seen of the watch have had those small sections polished.

*EDIT: *Asked seller, he is stating that this band bracelet came in three styles, fully brushed being one of them. But that clearly wasn't the one in the listing so now I'm a little suspicious of the watch itself. I like the bracelet just fine but its clearly not the one in the listing.

*EDIT 2: *Seller again is guaranteeing it is authentic, and offering to have the bracelet refinished with a combination brushed/polished. What I think happened is he refinished the watch (it looks brand new, not a scratch on it) and didn't bother to polish the parts that should be polished. I don't know if I should just fork over the $ for shipping and wait time to have him refinish it, keep it as is, or just return it. I've found it new online for about $1750 instead of the $1450 I paid for this one.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Your call on the return but the watch looks real to me.


----------



## Art.Vandelay

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Your call on the return but the watch looks real to me.


Thanks, hopefully a few others will chime in. As far as the return goes, I really don't _mind_ the bracelet as it is, and the watch is basically brand new so I got it for a steal ($1450). But it sort of the principle of it, that this guy sent a bracelet that clearly either isnt the one in the listing or has been refinished to a brushed look instead of polished, and it makes me feel like he's trying to pull a fast one which just annoys me.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If he's refinished it (the most likely scenario) then he's been a bit lazy in not polishing the polished sections.

I'd probably get a price for refinishing it properly then talk to the seller. It's not standard, the small links are polished on Carrera bracelets. It would then be up to you whether to have the bracelet refinished properly or just live with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art.Vandelay

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> If he's refinished it (the most likely scenario) then he's been a bit lazy in not polishing the polished sections.
> 
> I'd probably get a price for refinishing it properly then talk to the seller. It's not standard, the small links are polished on Carrera bracelets. It would then be up to you whether to have the bracelet refinished properly or just live with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you watch itself seems authentic? So far I've gotten mixed responses (in my other thread), but the seller's actions may have (understandably) influenced opinions.

He said he would polish it free of charge, but I don't know if I want to send it back to him for him to modify it more. He's a licensed jeweler, but Idk how I feel about someone messing with a bracelet that much. It's obviously been refinished, because like I said the watch looks entirely brand new, but Idk why he wouldn't just polish it and have a happy customer.

Might just return it and spend the extra $300 to buy one from joma shop... But I hate just kinda giving away 300 I didn't plan on spending lol


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The watch looks good to me. If it's been refinished then it probably needed it and it's a lot more difficult to polish the small parts than just brush the whole lot. 
I'd be happy with the watch but if you can get a brand new one for $300 more, I'd probably go with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art.Vandelay

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> The watch looks good to me. If it's been refinished then it probably needed it and it's a lot more difficult to polish the small parts than just brush the whole lot.
> I'd be happy with the watch but if you can get a brand new one for $300 more, I'd probably go with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again. Here's another something that just got me wondering. I wore the watch about half the day yesterday, put it away around midnight, and hadnt looked at it since. It had already stopped keeping time when I checked it today, at about 12:50 PM it looks like, so after about 13 hrs. Is this normal? I know the power reserve on this movement is about 38 hrs, but does that take a while to build up to?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's possible it didn't charge up the power reserve enough, but if you wore it for half a day, then I'd certainly be suspicious/worried if it stopped half an hour after putting it away.

There's a reason the new watch is $300 more than a used one. That's the cost of a service.

As I said before, if it was me, I'd be returning this one.


----------



## Art.Vandelay

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> It's possible it didn't charge up the power reserve enough, but if you wore it for half a day, then I'd certainly be suspicious/worried if it stopped half an hour after putting it away.
> 
> There's a reason the new watch is $300 more than a used one. That's the cost of a service.
> 
> As I said before, if it was me, I'd be returning this one.


Whoops, my mistake for not being clear on this one.. I meant 12:50 today, I.e. it lasted about 12 hours. From 12 am (midnight) to about 1 pm the next day. I'm not sure if thats a normal amount of time or not.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Oh, sorry, sounds more reasonable then. You can also top up the power reserve by winding manually.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Art.Vandelay

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Oh, sorry, sounds more reasonable then. You can also top up the power reserve by winding manually.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


No problem, that was my fault, wasn't very clear with my times. Glad to hear thats a more reasonable time. My gut feeling+opinions gathered is the watch is authentic. I guess now its just whether I want to keep it as is. I really don't mind the lack of polish, but its kind of the principle of it.

*EDIT: *Decided to return the watch, and get the watch brand new from jomashop. Its still grey market but for a couple hundred more i know its brand new and not tampered with


----------



## Markdarko

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How do I add pics ?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Markdarko said:


> How do I add pics ?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/seri...r-yout-photos-more-than-thumbnail-479348.html


----------



## sphinxy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi, Can someone take a look the following watches and advise if these look legit. I am buying one for my wife and would like to double check the authenticity. Long story short- I stay in HK and is now in Malaysia for a business trip, passed by a shop in a mall with a fine looking Tag Heuer 2000 exclusive. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can you find them in Calibre11's catalogs? The Aquaracer looks good. Can't say much about the others.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

They all look good to me, from the outside, although the last but one picture of the case back is a completely different watch to the others


----------



## santi_ar

*Re: Tag Heuer CE1111*

Hi, I am new in the forum, I was wondering if anyone has an opinion on this Tag Heuer 2000 Chrono CE1111 for sale in Argentina:

Reloj Tag Heuer Professional Chrono 200 Meters Super Oferta! - $ 4.000,00 en MercadoLibre

I wonder why the chrono dial is missing, I see on other pictures of the same watch that the chrono dial is supposed to be there. Is it a fake watch or maybe an early model, the watch seems fine to me, just the dial seems odd...
Thanks!


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks ok to me but way overpriced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exador

*Heuer Leonidas Frankendiver*

Anyone recognise the case back? ;-)


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Heuer Leonidas Frankendiver*

It is a fairly generic diver caseback. I have seen similar (maybe identical??) on some vintage low production divers from non-big-name makers.

Has anyone seen a dial with both the Heuer and Leonidas names?


----------



## exador

*Re: Heuer Leonidas Frankendiver*



Eeeb said:


> Has anyone seen a dial with both the Heuer and Leonidas names?


Supposedly the first sign of a fake...


----------



## maddogdodge

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all, I hope i'm posting in the right section, I know very little about watches so bare with me... I received this watch from my Dad and am wondering if it is genuine or not and whether anyone has any ideas on what it might be worth. I hope the photos are good enough. 
On the back of the watch it has a Tag Heuer logo and a signiture, it also has the words - 
Swiss made
CN111B.BA0337
Limited Edition
1996/2000
YOSHIKATSU KAWAGUCHI
June 2002

Also the hands glow in the dark.

I'd appreciate any advice anyone might have 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



maddogdodge said:


> Hello all, I hope i'm posting in the right section, I know very little about watches so bare with me... I received this watch from my Dad and am wondering if it is genuine or not and whether anyone has any ideas on what it might be worth. I hope the photos are good enough.
> On the back of the watch it has a Tag Heuer logo and a signiture, it also has the words -
> Swiss made
> CN111B.BA0337
> Limited Edition
> 1996/2000
> YOSHIKATSU KAWAGUCHI
> June 2002
> 
> Also the hands glow in the dark.
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice anyone might have
> Thanks in advance.


I think the chances of this being genuine are very slim indeed. I would question why the dial is signed Ayrton Senna and the rear is stamped YOSHIKATSU KAWAGUCHI (he was a Japanese goalkeeper). Also, the model number doesn't appear to exist. Plus, if you search the internet, there are other similar topics asking about watches with YOSHIKATSU KAWAGUCHI on the back and they appear to be fake also. Unless your Dad played for Portsmouth Football Club and has a penchant for TAGs?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I think the chances of this being genuine are very slim indeed. ...


Less than slim... the bracelet is a clear tell.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Slim to none and slims left town, everything is wrong, including the classic off green tag heuer logo


----------



## maddogdodge

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks everyone for your responses, good to know its fake


----------



## dsitu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Evening All,

I'm new to the community and just bought my first time piece. I'm hoping anyone can confirm the authenticity of this watch? the sticker attached says WV211W.BA0787*EPC5949 and same applies to the warranty card. The reason i'm concerned is the watch feels extremely light in my opinion, i have a hand me down Omega Seamaster Professional which feels substantial however this does not. I read through a few pages of this site explaining the Geneva stripping however i dont quite understand it's meaning and i think it only applies to the ca.16? If someone can be so kind as to point me in the right direction that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks ok to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> It looks ok to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## cmdrkean

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

greetings,

can someone please advise on the authenticity of this:














as a bonus question: also, what would a fair market value be on this watch.
thank you!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cmdrkean said:


> greetings,
> 
> can someone please advise on the authenticity of this:
> View attachment 1512304
> 
> View attachment 1512307
> 
> as a bonus question: also, what would a fair market value be on this watch.
> thank you!


Probably real. eBay does a better evaluation of market values than the forum... indeed, eBay IS fair market value in most cases.


----------



## Creamybokeh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real McCoy on the Carrera


dsitu said:


> Evening All,
> 
> I'm new to the community and just bought my first time piece. I'm hoping anyone can confirm the authenticity of this watch? the sticker attached says WV211W.BA0787*EPC5949 and same applies to the warranty card. The reason i'm concerned is the watch feels extremely light in my opinion, i have a hand me down Omega Seamaster Professional which feels substantial however this does not. I read through a few pages of this site explaining the Geneva stripping however i dont quite understand it's meaning and i think it only applies to the ca.16? If someone can be so kind as to point me in the right direction that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1510273
> View attachment 1510277
> View attachment 1510276
> View attachment 1510275
> View attachment 1510274
> View attachment 1510272
> View attachment 1510271
> View attachment 1510270


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello guys, can you help me on the authenticity of this Aquaracer 300m quartz?









Thank you and sorry for the crappy pics, they're from the seller.

Cheers


----------



## karldavies

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi All,

I'm looking at the following watch as a birthday present for my brother.

Could someone please advise me if this is a legitimate example with it having no papers or box. Also is the price fair for this?

TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 LARGE 40MM GENTS WATCH. WHITE DIAL. | eBay

Many thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I do not know about the price, check eBay for comparables. But the watch looks legit to me.


----------



## karldavies

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I do not know about the price, check eBay for comparables. But the watch looks legit to me.


Great thank you very much.


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



BreitlingPilot said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks.


Probably real.


----------



## mOUs3y

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone!

This is my first post so please forgive me if I'm doing this wrong. I believe I am asking in the right place so here goes. I bought a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Heritage watch at Costco for $3299. I know they aren't an authorized dealer but I liked the fact that I can get it serviced/returned if I had any problems passed the two-year AD warranty.

The back of the watch has these things written that I had a hard time taking a picture of:
1. Stainless Steel and 18K gold.
2. RAW1434
3. CAS2150

My only concern was when someone brought up to me the fact that even though Costco won't knowingly sell fake watches, someone could buy a real watch, switch it out with a perfect fake/replica, and return it to Costco.

My questions:

1. Is this watch real? I'm kind of worried because I can't seem to find a Carrera Calibre 16 Heritage that is rose gold, brown leather/alligator strap, and a gold bezel. The pictures on Tag Heuer USA's site only shows a silver model. Is this a discontinued model?
2. Is RAW1434 and CAS2150 the serial number? Or am I missing a serial? I know with grey market purchases most of the watches have missing serial numbers.
3. If I am missing a serial, will authorized dealers/TAG not touch my watch? I am talking about after the warrenty period like if I wanted to let's say get it calibrated/overhauled, replace the bezel/strap, or get the seals checked out after five years? I am willing to pay out of pocket and I think I need to for these services; however, will they not touch it because I have no serial?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644992822132/

Thank you!
mOUs3y


----------



## Swiftydeluxe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone,

I know its not quite a TAG watch, but can anyone comment as to whether this bag is genuine or not?

I am considering purchasing it. Can't seem to find any info on the net anywhere!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mOUs3y said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first post so please forgive me if I'm doing this wrong. I believe I am asking in the right place so here goes. I bought a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Heritage watch at Costco for $3299. I know they aren't an authorized dealer but I liked the fact that I can get it serviced/returned if I had any problems passed the two-year AD warranty.
> 
> The back of the watch has these things written that I had a hard time taking a picture of:
> 1. Stainless Steel and 18K gold.
> 2. RAW1434
> 3. CAS2150
> 
> My only concern was when someone brought up to me the fact that even though Costco won't knowingly sell fake watches, someone could buy a real watch, switch it out with a perfect fake/replica, and return it to Costco.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1. Is this watch real? I'm kind of worried because I can't seem to find a Carrera Calibre 16 Heritage that is rose gold, brown leather/alligator strap, and a gold bezel. The pictures on Tag Heuer USA's site only shows a silver model. Is this a discontinued model?
> 2. Is RAW1434 and CAS2150 the serial number? Or am I missing a serial? I know with grey market purchases most of the watches have missing serial numbers.
> 3. If I am missing a serial, will authorized dealers/TAG not touch my watch? I am talking about after the warrenty period like if I wanted to let's say get it calibrated/overhauled, replace the bezel/strap, or get the seals checked out after five years? I am willing to pay out of pocket and I think I need to for these services; however, will they not touch it because I have no serial?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644992822132/
> 
> Thank you!
> mOUs3y


It looks genuine to me from the pictures. 
CAS2150 is the model number, the other being the serial number.

The model number also looks correct to the watch shown so I wouldn't worry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mOUs3y

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

.


----------



## mOUs3y

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> It looks genuine to me from the pictures.
> CAS2150 is the model number, the other being the serial number.
> 
> The model number also looks correct to the watch shown so I wouldn't worry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the quick reply dave! that is very relieving. but how come i can't find a picture on tag heuer's website showing a CAS2150 with a gold bezel; i only see an all silver one.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mOUs3y said:


> thanks for the quick reply dave! that is very relieving. but how come i can't find a picture on tag heuer's website showing a CAS2150 with a gold bezel; i only see an all silver one.


The website aims to show what is currently being manufactured. Models change from year to year. Calibre11's catalog collection is a record of models made.


----------



## mOUs3y

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> The website aims to show what is currently being manufactured. Models change from year to year. Calibre11's catalog collection is a record of models made.


hi eeeb! thanks! I'll look at that right now. any ideas on my original questions?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## A4CJN

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello I'm new on here and was hoping to find out any information on a watch i have. It is a tag heuer 2000 quartz professional 200 meters model 254/006. I have been given two opinions on the watch one being it is a replica and the other it being authentic. What should i look for to try and solve this? I thought i would ask the question while i try to upload some pictures. Any information or advice is thanked for in advance. Thankyou.

NB: I posted the above the other day but could not upload pictures, I have now managed to do this - please see below.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

dial, caseback (inside and out) and good movement pics will answer the question.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Swiftydeluxe said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know its not quite a TAG watch, but can anyone comment as to whether this bag is genuine or not?
> 
> I am considering purchasing it. Can't seem to find any info on the net anywhere!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Outside my area of expertise. Often these are 'unauthorized'.... but who cares?


----------



## jggraham13

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

My wife just purchased me this watch for my birthday. She said she got it off ebay, the seller has perfect feedback with over 1900 transactions. So, now I just want to make sure she hasn't got ripped off. Could somebody please help me. Its supposed to be a 2012 Carrera Calibre 7 Twin Time. Also it has a solid back is there anyway to change that out.


----------



## SDriver

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all! I've been lurking around the Tag forums for awhile now waiting to pull the trigger on a new piece, I was a little hesitant to do so as although I admire them a lot, I know next to nothing. Anyways I decided to pull the trigger on a Carrera Monaco GP calibre 16 version, and I was wondering if you all could tell me whether or not you think it's authentic or not. It feels exquisite, nice solid feeling, everything works so smoothly but you never know so any help would be greatly appreciated!






Sitting on a Hirsch strap that I replaced this morning.


----------



## linybuggy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have a Tag Heuer watch I think it's from the 80's. I can't find one like it on the internet or ebay. I came across to some very close to it. Can anyone help in finding out the year this watch was manufactured? It's missing the base but there is info on the back. I couldn't take a clearer photo of but this is what I read with a magnifying glass

On the face of the watch:
TAG HEUER (logo)
professional
200 METERS

missing back plate (base)
This is what it says on the back right side:
SE 308
SWISEBAUCHES LTD
MOVT CHINA
NO 0 JEWELS

This is what it says where the battery sits:
SWISEBAUCHES
16A111 (?)


----------



## linybuggy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Where can we find the link to the archive? Thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



linybuggy said:


> I have a Tag Heuer watch I think it's from the 80's. I can't find one like it on the internet or ebay. I came across to some very close to it. Can anyone help in finding out the year this watch was manufactured? It's missing the base but there is info on the back. I couldn't take a clearer photo of but this is what I read with a magnifying glass
> 
> On the face of the watch:
> TAG HEUER (logo)
> professional
> 200 METERS
> 
> missing back plate (base)
> This is what it says on the back right side:
> SE 308
> SWISEBAUCHES LTD
> MOVT CHINA
> NO 0 JEWELS
> 
> This is what it says where the battery sits:
> SWISEBAUCHES
> 16A111 (?)


Movt China not a good sign! Also, bracelet is a giveaway. Fake I'm afraid.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## linybuggy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks. A question about the info I posted from the back of the watch. The info what it says inside the back of the watch. The cover is missing. Just to be more clear.



imagwai said:


> Movt China not a good sign! Also, bracelet is a giveaway. Fake I'm afraid.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## linybuggy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I did some more searches and came up with more info on how to tell if this watch is a fake. I read that the second hand should not have the dot on the short end which mine does. I had no intentions on selling it anyway. I was just curious more about what year this watch was made because I have no idea when I bought and don't even remember buying it at all


----------



## Wanmac1000

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi I'm new here but after a bit of advise. I'm in the process of buying a used tag heuer. I don't know a lot about Tags but the guy claims it is a genuine however there is no serial number on the back. Can anyone help prove its authenticity?

TAG HEUER S39.306 CHRONOGRAPH PROFESSIONAL 200 METERS MEN'S WATCH | eBay

Regards,

Mark


----------



## A4CJN

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, does anyone have any ideas why i can't upload any pictures? It just keeps saying upload failed. Thankyou for any help.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



A4CJN said:


> Hi, does anyone have any ideas why i can't upload any pictures? It just keeps saying upload failed. Thankyou for any help.


It might be because they're too big. Try resizing them until they're less than 200kb.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## A4CJN

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok thankyou will give it a try.


----------



## A4CJN

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



A4CJN said:


> Hello I'm new on here and was hoping to find out any information on a watch i have. It is a tag heuer 2000 quartz professional 200 meters model 254/006. I have been given two opinions on the watch one being it is a replica and the other it being authentic. What should i look for to try and solve this? I thought i would ask the question while i try to upload some pictures. Any information or advice is thanked for in advance. Thankyou.
> 
> NB: I posted the above the other day but could not upload pictures, I have now managed to do this - please see below.
> 
> View attachment 1522846
> View attachment 1522848
> View attachment 1522849
> View attachment 1522857
> View attachment 1522858
> View attachment 1522859
> View attachment 1522860


I have now uploaded pictures to go with my original question the other day - please see above. I would be really grateful if anyone can help/advise. Many thanks.

There are bigger pictures on page 166 if this helps. Thankyou.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



SDriver said:


> Hello all! I've been lurking around the Tag forums for awhile now waiting to pull the trigger on a new piece, I was a little hesitant to do so as although I admire them a lot, I know next to nothing. Anyways I decided to pull the trigger on a Carrera Monaco GP calibre 16 version, and I was wondering if you all could tell me whether or not you think it's authentic or not. It feels exquisite, nice solid feeling, everything works so smoothly but you never know so any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on a Hirsch strap that I replaced this morning.


Looks good to me.
The New strap really suits it.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## SDriver

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Looks good to me.
> The New strap really suits it.
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


Thanks but i'm starting to have my doubts about this piece. First off the deployment clasp doesn't have a "Tag Heuer" Stamp on it, second the outer box doesn't look like any tag box i've seen. Every Tag box i've seen has the logo colored green and red, this box has both the logo and name in grey and also the inner box while very nice doesn't look to match what i've seen with this model as well. The box it came in looks to be either a mahogany or cherry finish, while everything i've seen thus far looks to be a black leather box. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## BlueC2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



SDriver said:


> Thanks but i'm starting to have my doubts about this piece. First off the deployment clasp doesn't have a "Tag Heuer" Stamp on it, second the outer box doesn't look like any tag box i've seen. Every Tag box i've seen has the logo colored green and red, this box has both the logo and name in grey and also the inner box while very nice doesn't look to match what i've seen with this model as well. The box it came in looks to be either a mahogany or cherry finish, while everything i've seen thus far looks to be a black leather box. Is this something to worry about?


That box sounds correct for a grand carrera. I think you have a real watch in the wrong box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RyanPatrick

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thoughts on this watch?

Heuer


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



linybuggy said:


> I have a Tag Heuer watch I think it's from the 80's. I can't find one like it on the internet or ebay. I came across to some very close to it. Can anyone help in finding out the year this watch was manufactured? It's missing the base but there is info on the back. I couldn't take a clearer photo of but this is what I read with a magnifying glass
> 
> On the face of the watch:
> TAG HEUER (logo)
> professional
> 200 METERS
> 
> missing back plate (base)
> This is what it says on the back right side:
> SE 308
> SWISEBAUCHES LTD
> MOVT CHINA
> NO 0 JEWELS
> 
> This is what it says where the battery sits:
> SWISEBAUCHES
> 16A111 (?)


Really lol. Fyi the swiss dont use china made movements

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



RyanPatrick said:


> Thoughts on this watch?
> 
> Heuer


Ask David from caliber11. He might know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieAlex

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



RyanPatrick said:


> Thoughts on this watch?
> 
> Heuer


I've never seen a Heuer like that before. 
Looks pretty cheap too, not even a stainless steel case. It appears to be a brass case that has been plated.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think the movement is marked properly.... but check OnTheDash.com for their reference material. I don't recognize this specific model.


----------



## A4CJN

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, i posted the other day regarding this watch i am try to find out if it is a authentic watch or a replica. Please can anyone assist in this because i have tried various places but to no avail. Many thanks.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I daw this the other day but wasn't sure about it so didn't comment. The watch is branded tag heuer and the caseback just heuer which makes me think it's either a fake or a frankenwatch. Or at least the wrong caseback. But as I say, I don't know this model.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## A4CJN

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I daw this the other day but wasn't sure about it so didn't comment. The watch is branded tag heuer and the caseback just heuer which makes me think it's either a fake or a frankenwatch. Or at least the wrong caseback. But as I say, I don't know this model.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Ok thankyou any information is much appreciated.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Something about the bezel doesn't seem right, but I'm not familiar enough with the Heuer 2000 series to be sure. Movement appears to be period correct.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## jkchua

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi sirs. I'm about to purchase this 1500. Can someone tell me if it's real or fake?


































Thanks

John


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jkchua said:


> Hi sirs. I'm about to purchase this 1500. Can someone tell me if it's real or fake?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


Can't tell much from such dreadful photos.


----------



## jkchua

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Can't tell much from such dreadful photos.


Sorry about that. It's the best i could do with the seller's pics. Were there fake or replicas of this model?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jkchua said:


> Sorry about that. It's the best i could do with the seller's pics. Were there fake or replicas of this model?


Yes there were. I am fairly sure the bracelet in non-TAG.


----------



## 3wheeler7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi
Yes, it's real, bracelet is correct too. Had a couple of those 1500 series myself.

Regards
Tony.


----------



## jkchua

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you sirs. I have been checking the web for every white dialed 1500 i could find and i too think it's real. Just wanna make sure before commiting. Update if i buy tge watch. Thanks 

John


----------



## Leduc

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all, i'm in a doubt purchasing this watch although i'm pretty sure it's real (can you guys also please check it out to make sure?), it's missing the official certificate of authenticity. That;s my only concern (but it comes with CoA of the seller and 2 yrs guarantee.


----------



## quitsour

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,

I'm newbie, can anyone advice on this piece? About to get it from my friend.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

As is, the pics look OK. But the pics are not very detailed.


----------



## quitsour

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for your comment. What sort of pics that you need in detail?

As for the serial number, it is a bit confusing as it doesn't match any of description in TAG's official webpage.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



quitsour said:


> Thanks for your comment. What sort of pics that you need in detail?
> 
> As for the serial number, it is a bit confusing as it doesn't match any of description in TAG's official webpage.


There are two numbers, the model number and the serial number. It is possible the model is no longer in production so the watch would only be found in Calibre 11's TAGHeuer catalogs. Google the serial number and it it matches something for sale elsewhere, it is a fake (fakes often all use the same serial number).

The best pics are closeups of the movement, especially the balance wheel and the plate underneath it.


----------



## Captaincarlos

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 36 Chronograph Men&apos;s Watch CAV 511A FC5040 | eBay Here's someone with a lot of nerve. Grey Market isn't always bad, you just have to research so you don't end up donating funds to people that give it a bad name!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Captaincarlos said:


> Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 36 Chronograph Men&apos;s Watch CAV 511A FC5040 | eBay Here's someone with a lot of nerve. Grey Market isn't always bad, you just have to research so you don't end up donating funds to people that give it a bad name!


It is a sheep trap... :-d

I did report it.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I reported it too. Hopefully eBay will do something.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's been removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> It's been removed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shows even a blind eBay can root out an occasional fake! LOL


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think I've worked out they won't remove things based on just one report but if more than one person reports an item then it probably triggers some kind of review process.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I think I've worked out they won't remove things based on just one report but if more than one person reports an item then it probably triggers some kind of review process.


I think it is probably dependent on the quality of the reviewer at eBay. I suspect they have a 'clear violation' clause that allows kids who know nothing to say 'not conclusive'. But occasionally reports go to folks who know something.

I have thought of changing my tactic to complaining to the Swiss companies that made the watch. The industry has a group who will bring out the lawyers and harass eBay for deliberate selling of fakes. eBay has already lost some important court cases on counterfeiting...


----------



## crewealexfan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

found this 2000 professional on ebay, looks legit to my amateur eyes but i'd like a second opinion cheers


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



crewealexfan said:


> found this 2000 professional on ebay, looks legit to my amateur eyes but i'd like a second opinion cheers


Looks good to me too! Congratulations


----------



## Forest

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this one fake and what model is it? Thanks!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Forest said:


> Is this one fake and what model is it? Thanks!
> View attachment 1540483
> View attachment 1540485


Really obvious fake!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Forest said:


> Please elaborate on why it is obvious, it's my first watch that i got.


Spot the difference... there are at least 10


----------



## Forest

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Really obvious fake!


Please elaborate on why it is obvious, it's my first watch that i got.


----------



## Forest

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Really obvious fake!


Please elaborate on why it is obvious, it's my first watch that i got.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Forest said:


> Please elaborate on why it is obvious, it's my first watch that i got.


OK, so...
- 80 on the tachymeter scale should be in red font (to celebrate Jack Heuer's 80th birthday)
- wrong pushers
- wrong crown
- wrong subdial scales
- subdials too close to centre
- caseback is all polished as opposed to centre-brushed
- no model number
- no serial number
- no limited edition numbering
- wrong strap texture
- wrong stitching on strap
- overall poor quality finishing

there are more, but presume that will suffice


----------



## Forest

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Imagwai, thank you so much. I got this as the present and was surprised at this watch because I know it costs a lot. To me at least


----------



## hurricaneskx08

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Formula 1 F1 - Mens Watch - Rare - Luminous Face with Black Bezel | eBay

Is this real? The back casing looks a bit fake from pictures I've seen but the face looks real


----------



## AmazonChitlin

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey everyone!

I just got my first TAG...or at least, what I'm hoping is my first TAG! 
It's a 1500, and am unsure of the specific year. 
Sorry if the pictures aren't too good. I'll try to take some more if they aren't sufficient. 
One detail is very hard to read, however I tried to capture it. It looks like the serial is RV8428, but it's really faint. You can sort of make it out in the second photo. 
Other than that, the dial and hands don't glow anymore, however I have several other watches that don't do glow anymore either and never expected them to. 
Thanks!

Edit: sorry the pictures are all rotated. Tapatalk seems to rotate them needlessly sometimes...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Not an expert on this model, but no obvious signs of being a fake imo, plus it looks in pretty good nick!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Not an expert on this model, but no obvious signs of being a fake imo, plus it looks in pretty good nick!


Agreed. You might be able to date it by looking at Calibre11's catalog collection.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks in very good nick for it's age and said above, there's nothing to indicate fake. The 1500 series was made from the late eighties to the mid nineties IIRC and I'd say yours is probably later rather than earlier. I'll happily be corrected though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just got a 1887 Carrera from amazon but the model on the back say CAR2110-4. Does anyone own Carrera with the same model/reference no. I did some online search and can find reference to CAR2110 / CAR2110-2 an CAR2110-3 but no reference to CAR2110-4. Appreciate if someone can shed some light


----------



## Kahrp9p9

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just bought this Tag Heuer CJ1112 BA0576 for $775 and was wondering if anyone knows if it's authentic by looking at the pics and if the price I paid is a good, mediocre, or bad deal. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kahrp9p9 said:


> I just bought this Tag Heuer CJ1112 BA0576 for $775 and was wondering if anyone knows if it's authentic by looking at the pics and if the price I paid is a good, mediocre, or bad deal. Thanks for your response.


Looks good to me - very nice watch


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I would certainly have paid $775 for that. Very nice watch for the money.


----------



## AmazonChitlin

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry it took me a few days to respond!Thanks for the help Imagwai, Eeeb, and Dave+63!!The watch is indeed in good condition! The back still had the plastic on it!


----------



## drzed

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have been perusing eBay for a used bracelet for another watch, when I came across a Tag Heuer Automatic Link Chronograph (CJF2110.BA0576).

Tag Heuer Link Automatic Chronograph 200 Meters Watch CJF2110 BA0576 | eBay

The price seems to be good, but there is till plenty of time left on it. However, after doing some research online, I found a company who makes replicas and by staring at the online images and comparing them, I can't see a difference?

[link to replica site removed by moderator]

Obviously, you guys have been doing this for much longer than I have, so can anyone comment on the authenticity of the Tag on eBay?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



drzed said:


> I have been perusing eBay for a used bracelet for another watch, when I came across a Tag Heuer Automatic Link Chronograph (CJF2110.BA0576).
> 
> Tag Heuer Link Automatic Chronograph 200 Meters Watch CJF2110 BA0576 | eBay
> 
> The price seems to be good, but there is till plenty of time left on it. However, after doing some research online, I found a company who makes replicas and by staring at the online images and comparing them, I can't see a difference?
> 
> [link to replica site removed by moderator]
> 
> Obviously, you guys have been doing this for much longer than I have, so can anyone comment on the authenticity of the Tag on eBay?


Replica sites often use genuine pics... remember they are crooks!

The TAG on eBay looks good to me.


----------



## gtolj2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just got a great deal on this 1500 on eBay (~$160), and I wanted to verify that it's authentic. From everything I know and have researched, I believe it's real, but I'd like to see what WUS says. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I don't think this was called a 1500. I believe it was called a Professional. From the late '80s. Real AFAIKT


----------



## Perdendosi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here's a challenge for all of you... 
Seller's pics are grainy; it's an uncommon caliber (if it's real at all). As I'm far from a TAG expert, my search attempts have been futile. 
Is that a bullhead chrono?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If that's real, then I'm a monkey's uncle


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Na that bulls head is fake as it gets


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gtolj2 said:


> Just got a great deal on this 1500 on eBay (~$160), and I wanted to verify that it's authentic. From everything I know and have researched, I believe it's real, but I'd like to see what WUS says. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 1561236
> View attachment 1561237
> View attachment 1561245


looks good to me


----------



## drzed

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Replica sites often use genuine pics... remember they are crooks!
> 
> The TAG on eBay looks good to me.


Thanks for the info Eeeb. I just assumed that the watch on eBay was fake or that the replica was that good! I didn't even consider that the replica site would use authentic photos. Boy that's wicked shady, but it also shows how naive and trusting I am. I better change that quick!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



drzed said:


> Thanks for the info Eeeb. I just assumed that the watch on eBay was fake or that the replica was that good! I didn't even consider that the replica site would use authentic photos. Boy that's wicked shady, but it also shows how naive and trusting I am. I better change that quick!


A movement pic will say for sure. Most replica makers are cheap crooks and don't use vintage ETA movements but rather cheap Chinese or Japanese ones.


----------



## dnealtx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is my first post on here sadly, but I've been checking out the forum for a while. Forgive me first for not knowing a thing about TAG. I found this watch for sale for and I have looked all over for a similar watch, so I figured I would come here to ask. This is the only picture. I have written the seller for more info and pics, but any help would be appreciated.

I spoke to my local TAG AD today and he said he can get me parts if it's real, but I don't have time to take the picture for him to check out. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dnealtx said:


> This is my first post on here sadly, but I've been checking out the forum for a while. Forgive me first for not knowing a thing about TAG. I found this watch for sale for and I have looked all over for a similar watch, so I figured I would come here to ask. This is the only picture. I have written the seller for more info and pics, but any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I spoke to my local TAG AD today and he said he can get me parts if it's real, but I don't have time to take the picture for him to check out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me this looks like a Link case that is missing its bezel (the bezel was likely gold and melted down). Further the original dial has been replaced with a Professional's dial. If I am correct, it would be cheaper to throw this watch away and replace it with a known good watch than to ask TAGHeuer Service to make all the changes, if they even will, which I doubt.


----------



## dnealtx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> To me this looks like a Link case that is missing its bezel (the bezel was likely gold and melted down). Further the original dial has been replaced with a Professional's dial. If I am correct, it would be cheaper to throw this watch away and replace it with a known good watch than to ask TAGHeuer Service to make all the changes, if they even will, which I doubt.


Great to know, thank you. That's exactly why I came here before purchasing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dnealtx said:


> Great to know, thank you. That's exactly why I came here before purchasing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Spreading the joy of watches (and avoiding potential pains) is why we all are here! Welcome to WUS!


----------



## gtolj2

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> I don't think this was called a 1500. I believe it was called a Professional. From the late '80s. Real AFAIKT


Thanks for the quick response! And someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I've seen the 1500 title everywhere. This article might also explain some of the confusion (assuming it's completely factual-seems reliable to me): Ultimate Guide to the TAG Heuer 1500 | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gtolj2 said:


> Thanks for the quick response! And someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I've seen the 1500 title everywhere. This article might also explain some of the confusion (assuming it's completely factual-seems reliable to me): Ultimate Guide to the TAG Heuer 1500 | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


I defer to David (Calibre 11). He is highly reliable.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just seen this short paragraph in my evening paper...

"eBay and French luxury group LVMH have today agreed to settle a long-running court case over the selling of fake designer goods online and said they will team up to work together to stop counterfeiters using eBay."

Fingers crossed.


----------



## ngirg001

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is a Tag Heuer Monaco I am interested in purchasing...Thoughts??


----------



## qadhi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

fake..a very cheap one


ngirg001 said:


> This is a Tag Heuer Monaco I am interested in purchasing...Thoughts??
> View attachment 1566648
> View attachment 1566649
> View attachment 1566650


----------



## gfbl

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hey guys can you tell me if this is real or fake? bought it and hes awaiting payment, ive sent at least four messages asking for pics of the case back and the link close to the case back but hes been unresponsive. Thanks alot.

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 Watch | eBay


----------



## Kaosabir

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gfbl said:


> hey guys can you tell me if this is real or fake? bought it and hes awaiting payment, ive sent at least four messages asking for pics of the case back and the link close to the case back but hes been unresponsive. Thanks alot.
> 
> Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 Watch | eBay


it's fake. pushers are wrong screws on the dial are not alligned. prolly more differences but those 2 stood out immidiately so i stoped looking for more after that.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Why buy it and then ask for more pics? You now risk a non-paying bidder strike against you and bad feedback unless you can prove to eBay it's definitely fake.


----------



## gfbl

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

i had set an auction bidder with a max bid and messaged him prior to the bid closing for additional pics and forgot to turn the automated bidder off  thanks though i have tried contacting him about cancelling the purchase as if i have to return it then he will surely suffer negative feedback


----------



## Kaosabir

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Why buy it and then ask for more pics? You now risk a non-paying bidder strike against you and bad feedback unless you can prove to eBay it's definitely fake.


well tbh those photos he uploaded on ebay should be proof enough that its fake


----------



## Riddlaboy10

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have a watch which has a blue leather strap, with a logo of a red outline, with a yellow shield with a black lion in the middle. Above it is two jagged lines with dots in between them. I got the watch in Spain and I would like to know what make it is? It is priced at €99.90. Thanks


----------



## Riddlaboy10

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

For additional information, the jagged lines are red and there are 7 red dots in between them. The "lion" in the middle is also standing on its two back legs, facing left


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No idea, I would ask in the public forum


----------



## Ryanl1987

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

. 
*Please help,*
I bought this on a whim, and have never owned a tag is it real or fake.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111411845392


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Ryanl1987 said:


> .
> *Please help,*
> I bought this on a whim, and have never owned a tag is it real or fake.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111411845392


Looks real from the pics


----------



## madridgeback

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

***** £144 import charge can anyone tell me why it is only americans that charge this I think it is an outright con!!!


----------



## madridgeback

No offence intended against american sellers but why is this I have baught watches from Singapore Hong Kong and other countries and only have noticed it charged in the us why?


----------



## fskywalker

*Tag Heuer on Ebay*

Hi. I'm looking at the following Ebay auction, which seems to be from a reputable seller, the following Tag Heuer watch (2000 series, automatic chronograph, model 69.806):

Tag Heuer Automatic Chronograph 169 806 40J Cal 2892 2K Ser Mens Watch 41mm | eBay

Does it looks to be legit? Other than the missing 30 minute lug in the bezel, it seems to be in good shape. Is the price fair?

Thanks


----------



## ngirg001

*Re: Tag Heuer on Ebay*

fake or real??


----------



## Kaosabir

*Re: Tag Heuer on Ebay*



ngirg001 said:


> fake or real??
> View attachment 1573002
> View attachment 1573003


totally fake
so many mistakes its a waste of time to write em all down


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Tag Heuer on Ebay*

Complete fake


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Tag Heuer on Ebay*



fskywalker said:


> Hi. I'm looking at the following Ebay auction, which seems to be from a reputable seller, the following Tag Heuer watch (2000 series, automatic chronograph, model 69.806):
> 
> Tag Heuer Automatic Chronograph 169 806 40J Cal 2892 2K Ser Mens Watch 41mm | eBay
> 
> Does it looks to be legit? Other than the missing 30 minute lug in the bezel, it seems to be in good shape. Is the price fair?
> 
> Thanks


It is probably real. As to the price... well, I bought a NOS Heuer version of this for that price several years ago....


----------



## t_dog

*Re: Tag Heuer on Ebay*

Newbie - Starting my collection.
Found this seller claiming that this TAG Heuer carrera is real.
Any advice?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Tag Heuer on Ebay*

It's fake


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What he said ^


----------



## t_dog

*Re: Tag Heuer on Ebay*



Richerson said:


> It's fake


Thought as much. Screams fake to me but just wanted a sanity check.


----------



## saxoo

*Re: Tag Heuer on Ebay*



t_dog said:


> Newbie - Starting my collection.
> Found this seller claiming that this TAG Heuer carrera is real.
> Any advice?


100% fake....


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Tag Heuer on Ebay*

For whats it's worth it's one of the better fakes


----------



## rubberduckdave

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry, this is my first post. 
I was given this watch around 20 years ago and it has been lost for about the last 14 years and just found it after a house clear. It also really needs a good clean.
I guess it is fake, but the automatic movement looks high quality and it started working instantly after just picking it up.
Any ideas if real or fake and what model it could be?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rubberduckdave said:


> Sorry, this is my first post.
> I was given this watch around 20 years ago and it has been lost for about the last 14 years and just found it after a house clear. It also really needs a good clean.
> I guess it is fake, but the automatic movement looks high quality and it started working instantly after just picking it up.
> Any ideas if real or fake and what model it could be?


Looks very fake to me I'm afraid. I'm sure a real TAG would not corrode like that. Lots of other red flags.


----------



## rubberduckdave

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Looks very fake to me I'm afraid. I'm sure a real TAG would not corrode like that. Lots of other red flags.


Never mind worth a try 
I will see how it cleans up.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Doesn't look like a fake - it absolutely is a fake, it bears the classic off green tag heuer logo plus a 100 other problems

I wouldn't wear this as it will send your skin green


----------



## seasaltcaramel

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Recently bought this WK1110 and I'm pretty sure it is authentic, but just want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks ok to me. There's nothing obvious to indicate a fake although the model and serial numbers are missing. That's not unusual though.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks fine to me as well, missing serial number normal means it wasn't brought from an authorised dealer


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



seasaltcaramel said:


> Recently bought this WK1110 and I'm pretty sure it is authentic, but just want to make sure. Thanks!


I'd buy it if I wanted it and the price was right...


----------



## Rodkopf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,

I`ve been watching one LOT auction, it`s ending tomorrow. There are old TAG 2000 Professional 200m watches, do they seem legit to you? Go or no-go?  price is not super and photo very poor quality. :/

Thanks for any replies, BR


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Rodkopf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I`ve been watching one LOT auction, it`s ending tomorrow. There are old TAG 2000 Professional 200m watches, do they seem legit to you? Go or no-go?  price is not super and photo very poor quality. :/
> 
> Thanks for any replies, BR
> 
> View attachment 1580235


its real but not in great shape. The dials clean tho, personally unless it's a give away price I wouldn't bother


----------



## Rodkopf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> its real but not in great shape. The dials clean tho, personally unless it's a give away price I wouldn't bother


Thanks a lot! Sometimes it`s more about adrenalin, than actually buying. I`ll leave them for someone else.


----------



## Nineteens

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've got the chance to pick this up for a solid price but it doesn't come with a box or papers. Anything stand out marking it as fake? These are all the pics the person selling it sent me.

If I go look at it in person is there anything I should look for?










Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fakes almost always do not have split links on their bracelets... this one does


----------



## Nineteens

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Fakes almost always do not have split links on their bracelets... this one does


Hmm, seems promising then! I may go pick it up tomorrow. Based off the pics what would you think it was worth? Just ballpark estimate, if you have an idea. No big deal if not.

It's this model:

TAG Heuer Men's WJ1112.BA0570 Link Series Watch


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Use the auction (semi) market at eBay for such value estimates - it is better than my guesses!


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real or fake?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ChrispyBrownies said:


> Real or fake?
> View attachment 1585156
> View attachment 1585157


these pictures aren't great - default answer due to the picture quality is FAKE, if this person is using these pictures to sell the watch walk away


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Couple of things also that need answer I've better pictures

looks like silver paints coming away from one of the lugs = fake

date windows looks out of line = fake

im not 100% happy with some points on the movement = fake

would need better pictures so I could do more research


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The date window lines up perfectly, it just casted a shadow on the top of the window from the light.

As for the lugs(I am assuming you are talking about the bottom right corner of the picture), it is actually dirt.

The watch was found and I am trying to do some research on it. Everything looks genuine after close inspection, but it has no serials. Had the box with instruction manual and everything but no warranty card. I will try and get some better pics. The watch itself has obviously seen better days, but there is no corrosion of any sort. Just scratches on the bezel/metal casing. No scratches on the crystal and the dial itself is looks flawless.

After a very close inspection, everything looks legit. The only thing that is a question for me is the fact that it has no serial number.

I will try and get some better pictures. Any insight is extremely helpful.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ChrispyBrownies said:


> The date window lines up perfectly, it just casted a shadow on the top of the window from the light.
> 
> As for the lugs(I am assuming you are talking about the bottom right corner of the picture), it is actually dirt.
> 
> The watch was found and I am trying to do some research on it. Everything looks genuine after close inspection, but it has no serials. Had the box with instruction manual and everything but no warranty card. I will try and get some better pics. The watch itself has obviously seen better days, but there is no corrosion of any sort. Just scratches on the bezel/metal casing. No scratches on the crystal and the dial itself is looks flawless.
> 
> After a very close inspection, everything looks legit. The only thing that is a question for me is the fact that it has no serial number.
> 
> I will try and get some better pictures. Any insight is extremely helpful.


I am not an expert in Monacos. I do not know where the serial number would have been inscribed. I do know the only watches that have to have serial numbers are Chronometers and that number has to be on the movement, not the case. But this is not such a watch.

Better pics would help!


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

As far as I'm aware the model number and serial number should be on the chamfer opposite the engraved "Monaco". One will be above the other. It's not uncommon for them both to have been removed before sale by the internet based businesses trading 10-12 years ago so no numbers doesn't necessarily mean fake.


----------



## Cjbramlett

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just purchased this watch, my first Tag. Look legit? Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cjbramlett said:


> Just purchased this watch, my first Tag. Look legit? Thanks


I see no problems. The bezels on these are unique.


----------



## Cjbramlett

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This look legit?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Insufficient information to say much...


----------



## madridgeback

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just a quick question why does there seem to be more fake tag's out there than any other brand bar rolex of course?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This model of tag is being heavily copied right now and the fakes are good, very good.

please get/take pictures of the date font, crown, side logo and clear pictures of the face, clasp and case back

The real steal has Carbon Coated bezel which isn't scratched easily, copies have painted bezels and mark


----------



## YerbabiE

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake? Rotor does not look right, 200 meter crystal back?


----------



## Tucker3434

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

None of my tags have any date other than 1860 on them.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



YerbabiE said:


> Fake? Rotor does not look right, 200 meter crystal back?


Since 1864!! This is from a company which was founded four years after Heuer :-d


----------



## Cjbramlett

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## Cjbramlett

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## Cjbramlett

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A few more pictures. Hopefully these help. Would like some insight. Thanks in advance!


----------



## YerbabiE

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

My understanding is 1964 is the first year of the carerra, if you do a google search it comes up a fair bit, in 2004 they released a few 40 anniversary models. They even did a 1964 re-edition. Anyhow the rotor on this looks way sus IMO, I can't find any other examples using this rotor. I also can't find any other example of 200meters for the open back, they are normally 100m or 50m


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cjbramlett said:


>


I'm happy with this - we as far as one can with photos


----------



## Cjbramlett

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> I'm happy with this - we as far as one can with photos


So far so good? Think I am going to take it to an AD tomorrow. I must know! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ChrispyBrownies said:


> A few more pictures. Hopefully these help. Would like some insight. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 1588531
> View attachment 1588532
> View attachment 1588533
> View attachment 1588535


yep looks ok - thanks for the extra pictures


----------



## swiftgs

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Since 1864!! This is from a company which was founded four years after Heuer :-d


104, it reads 1964


----------



## Baciu91

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real or fake?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Baciu91 said:


> Real or fake?
> View attachment 1591993
> View attachment 1591995


I think real


----------



## tatt169

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi there, it's my first time posting in the Tag Heuer sub forum (usually found around the omega, affordables and rolex/tudor) and I'm not overly familiar with their line of watches.

A lad at my work has just started getting into watches and purchased an forumula 1 via internet auction site. Now today's the first time I've had it in my hands and him knowing I'm into watches asked me to take a look.

A few things jump out at me from handling other 'nice' watches...the main thing being the heft of it, I understand a quartz maybe lighter but it feels very light and the bracelet is particularly tinny also. The other things being the bezel doesn't move, it may have seized just off the 12 mark but I'm more inclined to think it's been glued on . Also the chronograph is very temperamental and doesn't reset at zero. I think he's bought a lemon personally but as long as it's authentic can these be fixed fairly easily?









Cheers in advance, Chris.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The F1 looks real. Since it is quartz, resetting the chrono hands to zero position is easy. Just find the owner's manual online. The bezel might be clogged with grime, preventing it from moving. That happens over time unless they are cleaned.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah it's real, the fakes of these were bad


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The chrono hands can be reset by pulling the crown out one or two places and pushing the top or bottom chrono buttons.

Trial and error will tell you which button/ position combination moves which chrono hand.


----------



## bundles

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real or fake? Is it worth AUD$300


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Probably real and maybe not... answers to your 2 questions.


----------



## JagXIII

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

































Hello I have had this watch in my cupboard for over 10 years now and need to get a new glass and battery for it.
I was wondering if you Tag Heuer experts could tell if it a genuine Tag Heuer or a fake and if possible the model type.
Many thanks
Tim


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's fake


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> It's fake


Yes it is. The difference between this and a real one shows why fakes are cheap and real ones cost a lot more...


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Love the rolled braclet, pure quailty


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JagXIII said:


> View attachment 1597044
> View attachment 1597045
> View attachment 1597047
> View attachment 1597049
> View attachment 1597050
> 
> 
> Hello I have had this watch in my cupboard for over 10 years now and need to get a new glass and battery for it.
> I was wondering if you Tag Heuer experts could tell if it a genuine Tag Heuer or a fake and if possible the model type.
> Many thanks
> Tim


Appalling quality fake.


----------



## Starterstyle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just stumbled upon this in a resale store for $500. Battery is dead, movement adjusts hourly with the crown one direction and minutes the other. From the pics, am I looking at the real thing and is it a good deal for $500 after taking it in for a battery? I like the look and fit is nice, if that was anyone's deciding factor for whether it's worth it to me.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Kirium looks real. But buying a non-running quartz watch can be risky. I'd only buy it if they'd give you at least a 2-day money back warranty. So you'd have time to install a new battery and make sure it runs.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It may be just the pictures but the hands look black. They should be mirror polished steel.

Also the hours are set by pulling the crown out to position 1 and minutes at position 2. Turning the crown in different directions should advance or retard the relevant hand.


----------



## exador

*How about this for an outrageous Autavia fake?*

Vintage Heuer Autavia Chronograph Valjoux 92 No Reserve | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: How about this for an outrageous Autavia fake?*



hentaiboy said:


> Vintage Heuer Autavia Chronograph Valjoux 92 No Reserve | eBay


Might be real... too little information to say with any certainty.

But given the origin country... I doubt if it is.


----------



## Smevik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi! I'm considering buying a Omega Speedmaster from 1997 (My birth year), this will be my first great watch so I want to be sure it's authentic!


----------



## NJ_Wolfie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys. In addition to the Omega SMP 300m I picked up recently, I also came across this craigslist find. Formula 1 (WAC1110) Came with the box, but no paperwork. Its def a used watch as some of the rubber on the bumpers is coming off, but Im ok with that for a grab and go quartz. I was able to talk the guy down to a very reasonable "if its fake, I'll be ok" price. Plus, he delivered it to me. From what I can tell and researched, it appears to be a genuine Formula 1, first run, without the "Tag Heuer" embossed on the bumper, and the "200m" on the dial. Bezel is coated metal with 10 clicks per 5 minute interval. Crown is stamped with the logo. although the safety clamp is signed, the inside of the clasp is not signed, which is really what through me off, but It could be a replacement clasp, or a characteristic of the first gen (WAC1110). Logo on the dial looks good. Quality of the letters is good. Date dial operates as it should and the lume is still good. Pictures are below for reference. Let me know!!


----------



## sasmith529

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone!

I have a quick authenticity question about the TAG logo on the WAB1112. When you search for it on google, you will see images of watches with two different logos (pointed out with the missing stroke in the G). Are all of the WAB1112s floating around out there, like the one on the left, fake? I purchased just the watch without the band on ebay for $500. Upon receiving it, I began to question the authenticity due to the logo, what appears to be specs of dust behind the crystal, and weak illumination performance. Other than that, the watch looks great and even has a serial number on the back (SA6310); however, the fakes are starting to pretty real these days as well.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm not 100% but I'd say that the one on the left looks genuine and the one on the right fake. The one on the left just looks better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasmith529

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sasmith529 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a quick authenticity question about the TAG logo on the WAB1112. When you search for it on google, you will see images of watches with two different logos (pointed out with the missing stroke in the G). Are all of the WAB1112s floating around out there, like the one on the left, fake? I purchased just the watch without the band on ebay for $500. Upon receiving it, I began to question the authenticity due to the logo, what appears to be specs of dust behind the crystal, and weak illumination performance. Other than that, the watch looks great and even has a serial number on the back (SA6310); however, the fakes are starting to pretty real these days as well.
> 
> View attachment 1606415


It does but I question which one has the correct logo...


----------



## Nasir Askar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this watch real or fake


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nasir Askar said:


> Is this watch real or fake
> View attachment 1607607
> View attachment 1607608
> View attachment 1607609
> View attachment 1607610


Fake!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir Askar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks. Much appreciated


----------



## Smevik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, everyone! Do you guys think this Heuer Pasadena Chrono Day/Date is 100% authentic and worth buying?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It would take a pretty low price to get me past all the wear...


----------



## Smevik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Do you think 1800$ is too much?


----------



## Char82

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real or fake? Just purchased this. It will be my first Tag and first "very nice" watch. Please tell me it's authentic!

2012 Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 7 Twin Time Mens Automatic Watch Mint Condition | eBay


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Smevik said:


> Do you think 1800$ is too much?


I suppose a rich person with no real value sense would pay that. A normal person would keep looking, I believe.


----------



## Smevik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, everyone! Is this a real Heuer chronograph?









































Is it worth 1700$?

Thank you!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Char82 said:


> Real or fake? Just purchased this. It will be my first Tag and first "very nice" watch. Please tell me it's authentic!
> 
> 2012 Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 7 Twin Time Mens Automatic Watch Mint Condition | eBay


Can't see the pics brilliantly on my phone but my first impression is that it looks like the real deal.


----------



## Char82

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Can't see the pics brilliantly on my phone but my first impression is that it looks like the real deal.


Thanks! I feel like it is also but it is my first Tag and I still am a bit nervous. I will post more pics once I actually have the watch in hand. What should I take pics of?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

movement, caseback, and dial pics are the most useful.


----------



## Char82

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


































I read somewhere that water droplets will hold static on the crystal. Not sure if that's true or not but they don't move unless forced.


----------



## lord_sauceda

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey i spotted this tag on a sale, sorry for the two horrible pics but can someone tell me if its authentic or not based on these pics? should i go for it? its the bottom right, corner last one


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Might be real but the other watches look more interesting to me!


----------



## sod-3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello
New to the forums and looking to buy my first tag. What do you think of this one? Seller says its real..
TAG HEUER MONACO AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH NEW CW2111-0
Thanks in advance!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sod-3 said:


> Hello
> New to the forums and looking to buy my first tag. What do you think of this one? Seller says its real..
> TAG HEUER MONACO AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH NEW CW2111-0
> Thanks in advance!


I've not bought from them before but tagexchange are pretty reputable I believe. All the watches I've browsed before on their site have looked genuine, plus I once spoke to them about a possible purchase.


----------



## Uros TSI

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*










What do you think guys? Fake or not?


----------



## sod-3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I've not bought from them before but tagexchange are pretty reputable I believe. All the watches I've browsed before on their site have looked genuine, plus I once spoke to them about a possible purchase.


Everything seems ok. Also got a picture of the movement, it also looks ok. If someone can confirm, I will buy this piece


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Uros TSI said:


> What do you think guys? Fake or not?


Not a genuine TAG Heuer. Perhaps try on the Rolex forum?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Uros TSI said:


> What do you think guys? Fake or not?


One of the worst TAGHeuer fakes I have ever seen... simply atrocious!! I am amazed any one could think this would fool anyone.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sod-3 said:


> Hello
> New to the forums and looking to buy my first tag. What do you think of this one? Seller says its real..
> TAG HEUER MONACO AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH NEW CW2111-0
> Thanks in advance!


I can 100% vouch for Lloyd who owns tag exchange. You can be certain it's a genuine Tag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Uros TSI said:


> What do you think guys? Fake or not?


Do you really need to ask?

It's one of the worst fakes I've ever seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag-Rolex ??? Not a Tag, not a Rolex neither


----------



## Dapper_T

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all - somewhat of a newbie here, but I've been a lurker for awhile. I want to verify this Tag is legit and would like to defer to experts on this forum. Thanks!
.
View attachment 1621144
View attachment 1621146
View attachment 1621147
View attachment 1621148


----------



## Dapper_T

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thought I uploaded all of the pictures. Doh! Anyways maybe the link is just easier.

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 Mens Watch CAV511A Brand New Box Papers | eBay


----------



## kennysson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi. Should I trust that a Carrera WV2113 (2003) being sold for 1000 euros through the Chrono24 webpage is legit? It comes with the box, papers and the serial number looks real. Tried to insert some photos, but nothing happened..


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kennysson said:


> Hi. Should I trust that a Carrera WV2113 (2003) being sold for 1000 euros through the Chrono24 webpage is legit? It comes with the box, papers and the serial number looks real. Tried to insert some photos, but nothing happened..


Movement pics would be most helpful. The most common problem is pics need size reduction for WUS.

Chrono24 tries to be reliable but some fakes have been sold there (... some fakes have been sold on WUS too and we too try to police the sales forums). Your mileage may vary!


----------



## kennysson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This was the only picture I managed to upload.


----------



## kennysson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The seller does not accept Paypal either, so it's probably best to avoid - right? All tips will be much appreciated, I'm kinda new to this...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kennysson said:


> The seller does not accept Paypal either, so it's probably best to avoid - right? All tips will be much appreciated, I'm kinda new to this...


Depends on how much is at risk... but, in general, play safe. NEVER use a wire transfer unless it is to a family member


----------



## kennysson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for your reply. It's around 1000 euros. I actually think I'm gonna spend my money on a brand new Nomos instead.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kennysson said:


> Thanks for your reply. It's around 1000 euros. I actually think I'm gonna spend my money on a brand new Nomos instead.


Good choice!


----------



## Psc81

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I had acquired this tag and wanted some extra opinions. This watch is in almost perfect shape and I have not come across counterfeit 3000s before. The band seems very low quality stamped Heuer. The caseback is also stamped Heuer which I would guess put this in the 1985 range. It seems that the hands show age with faded lume and it does have the proper cyclops under glass. It's really bothering me with a 2000 dial and I'm thinking it could have been Frankensteined.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I can confirm the dials incorrect for this watch, the model is a 3000 247-406 and it's should have a Heuer only dial

the dial belongs to a 1987 2000 264-006 - it's been swapped out along with the hands.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> I can confirm the dials incorrect for this watch, the model is a 3000 247-406 and it's should have a Heuer only dial
> 
> the dial belongs to a 1987 2000 264-006 - it's been swapped out along with the hands.


This is right when the company was transitioning from control by Piaget to the TAG Group. It is theoretically possible this was an 'inventory clearance' watch made to clear out stock. Such things happen at these times.

But you are most likely correct. It is probably a frankenstein made by someone in the aftermarket.


----------



## Psc81

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you guys


----------



## jamesey271975

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi guys

can anyone help me verify if the TAG Heuer Kirium F1 CL111A i just bought off ebay is authentic. It seems like itd be incredibly hard to fake due to the digital functions which are incredibly complex and all work perfectly. Only reason i ask is because there is some "clouding" on the sapphire that ive never seen on any other tag io have before. Theres also a tiny scratch on it. Tons of photos is the link below

http://1drv.ms/1pQ9AyI


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks ok, the clouding may just be finger prints.

Who knows - could be condensation from poor seals


----------



## jamesey271975

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Rich, I had always heard so much about how un scratchable (is that a thing?) Sapphire is that I just assumed it had to be a fake. I don't think the clouding is fingerprints because no matter how hard I rub it doesn't come off. It actually reminds me of oil sitting on the top of water, if that makes sense!

you can kind of see it in the photo below, its where the 1pm hour mark would be. Now this photo makes it look much worse than it is, but wanted to give you an idea.

http://1drv.ms/1rXnx5m


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

That's not water intake, at some point the watch has been take. Apart and the junk has been left on the under side of the sapphire, unless it's on the surface - best to check under a halogen light.

But I'm guessing it's on the inside, Best to take it to a local watchmaker and clean the inside of the sapphire


----------



## jamesey271975

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

rich - youre the man. ill take it in this week. do you reckon have a reglar watchmaker look at it before going to a tag dealer to see how much the crystal would cost to be replaced? ill bet that $400-$500


----------



## mjtyson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I mistakenly put this post in the wrong thread yesterday, sorry guys!

I'm looking at the following F1's in The Bay. Can anyone tell me if I'm wasting my time following these auctions?

Authentic Tag Heuer Formula 1 F1 Ratchet Bzl Black Strap | eBay

Tag Heuer Formula One 1 Watch | eBay

Thanks in advance for your help,
Mike


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

From what I can see, you are not wasting your time


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks ok to me. The sheen and scratching is not the crystal but the anti reflective coating. Eventually it will wear off completely but you can polish it off if it bothers you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HansTom

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I recently purchased a Twin-Time from eBay out of an impulse and now I am trying to confirm authenticity. Yes, everyone says not to do it, but I figured I will be fine since the seller is a trader with more than a thousand transactions and zero complaints. Now I am nervous about this and admit it was not a smart thing to do. I want to make sure I can return it within the 30 day return policy before I get stuck with a fake. Here is what I have observed so far: 
-dial is flawless even under the magnifying glass. No dust, print is sharp and not mis-alligned, etc.
-the lume appears to be good and applied correctly with the "tiny dots" as hour markers which are still surprisingly bright.
-the second hand moves very smooth, all hands line up precisely at the 12' o'clock position
-the case and the buckle have no signs of imperfections, machining marks, etc
-It is not an ehibition back as most twin times are. There are quite some twin times out there (from more reliable sources than eBay) with a solid back so that may not be a concern. 
-the movement is plain which is what concerns me the most. I found photos of two other twin-times with similar looking movement -one of them was sold on this forum-.
-The movement is engraved with 2893-2 and the ETA logo which points to the correct ETA movement used by Tag Heuer as Calibre 7
-I will post a photo of the movement on this thread and I appreciate any help
-Overall the watch looks really authentic, but I learned -after the fact- that there are some really good fakes out there.
-Again, just looking for some peace of mind after doing something stupid. Another thing left for me to do is just to bring it to an authorized dealer to confirm authenticity, but maybe this post helps already to clarify.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## jamesey271975

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dave you genius you. i took it to a watch maker and he laughed and said sapphire scratches all the time. was about to ship it to Tag to get crystal replaced. read your post, google AR coating and polished it with some $5 car scratch remover. It looks new!



Dave+63 said:


> It looks ok to me. The sheen and scratching is not the crystal but the anti reflective coating. Eventually it will wear off completely but you can polish it off if it bothers you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HansTom said:


> I recently purchased a Twin-Time from eBay out of an impulse and now I am trying to confirm authenticity. Yes, everyone says not to do it, but I figured I will be fine since the seller is a trader with more than a thousand transactions and zero complaints. Now I am nervous about this and admit it was not a smart thing to do. I want to make sure I can return it within the 30 day return policy before I get stuck with a fake. Here is what I have observed so far: -dial is flawless even under the magnifying glass. No dust, print is sharp and not mis-alligned, etc. -the lume appears to be good and applied correctly with the "tiny dots" as hour markers which are still surprisingly bright. -the second hand moves very smooth, all hands line up precisely at the 12' o'clock position -the case and the buckle have no signs of imperfections, machining marks, etc -It is not an ehibition back as most twin times are. There are quite some twin times out there (from more reliable sources than eBay) with a solid back so that may not be a concern. -the movement is plain which is what concerns me the most. I found photos of two other twin-times with similar looking movement -one of them was sold on this forum-. -The movement is engraved with 2893-2 and the ETA logo which points to the correct ETA movement used by Tag Heuer as Calibre 7 -I will post a photo of the movement on this thread and I appreciate any help -Overall the watch looks really authentic, but I learned -after the fact- that there are some really good fakes out there. -Again, just looking for some peace of mind after doing something stupid. Another thing left for me to do is just to bring it to an authorized dealer to confirm authenticity, but maybe this post helps already to clarify. Thanks for any help!
> View attachment 1631839


 I can not tell based on the small pic... but your description make me think it is real.


----------



## HansTom

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Eeeb, 
I posted some photos on onedrive (see link, not sure if this works since I have not shared from onedrive before) and inserted the smaller file size details below. I would appreciate if you could take another look. 
Thanks!
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=815492DC676F60AB!40738&authkey=!AHzxmwHB8H1Xohc&ithint=folder%2cjpg


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HansTom said:


> Thanks Eeeb,
> I posted some photos on onedrive (see link, not sure if this works since I have not shared from onedrive before) and inserted the smaller file size details below. I would appreciate if you could take another look.
> Thanks!
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=815492DC676F60AB!40738&authkey=!AHzxmwHB8H1Xohc&ithint=folder%2cjpg
> 
> View attachment 1633024
> View attachment 1633026


Still looks good to me!!


----------



## danny86

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thanks


----------



## Heath Souter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

can i please get a legit check on this
Authentic Tag Heuer Automatic Aquaracer Blue Mens Watch Stainless Steel WA2112 | eBay


----------



## rzv.ionas

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Recently purchased WAK211a.





















2000EUR.

I really hope it is the real thing.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks good to me, it's the latest GMT model so I wouldn't have thought fakes have been made yet


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Heath Souter said:


> can i please get a legit check on this
> Authentic Tag Heuer Automatic Aquaracer Blue Mens Watch Stainless Steel WA2112 | eBay


Probably real. Overpolished but OK for the price.


----------



## Deli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Boutique only. A very nice looking one IMHO, though the 2893 (in any brand) can have some issues with the GMT hand, a bit off the hour markers.


----------



## Pedro Meneguelli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello! What do you think about this one? It's said to be a pre-carrera, from the 50's. Would you guess a fair price?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pedro Meneguelli said:


> Hello! What do you think about this one? It's said to be a pre-carrera, from the 50's. Would you guess a fair price?


Nice watch. The dating appears correct. I have no idea what a good price is... we try to avoid such things here as it is difficult to assess markets. Jeff Stein at OnTheDash.com tries to do that. It must take him a lot of work. Reward his efforts by looking there.


----------



## activecyclist

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

could someone tell me if this looks authentic..


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



activecyclist said:


> could someone tell me if this looks authentic..


No problems jump out at me...


----------



## daylightsaving

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> No problems jump out at me...


On Tag's website, the CAU1115 bottom row checker starts with a 1/4 square vs the pic's full square. It could be lighting though.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



daylightsaving said:


> On Tag's website, the CAU1115 bottom row checker starts with a 1/4 square vs the pic's full square. It could be lighting though.


You might be right. This is why 'watch in hand' is really the only fair way of doing this - but an Internet guess is probably better than nothing for those that need to ask.


----------



## joep

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I need some help identifying if this Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010 is genuine. Owner had bought it from private person and has no documentation.

https://imageshack.com/i/id76qhw5j
https://imageshack.com/i/ip5cEbv2j
https://imageshack.com/i/ipkeDBRij
https://imageshack.com/i/eykmz25hj


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks ok to me


----------



## johnathanq

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please see if this is genuine tag heuer?

http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Johnathan_Quek/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



johnathanq said:


> Please see if this is genuine tag heuer?
> 
> Mobile Uploads Photos by Johnathan_Quek | Photobucket


No, it is not genuine. It is quite definitely a fake.


----------



## johnathanq

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is there an original version to compare it to? How did you catch it's a fake? Thanks!!


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



johnathanq said:


> Is there an original version to compare it to? How did you catch it's a fake? Thanks!!


There is no original of this watch, Eeeb knows the tag Heuer product line and cheap fakes like this one offen don't even copy real models

sorry buts it's 100% fake


----------



## johnathanq

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> There is no original of this watch, Eeeb knows the tag Heuer product line and cheap fakes like this one offen don't even copy real models
> 
> sorry buts it's 100% fake


Thanks all!


----------



## BayAreaWong

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

New without tags....Please help...is this real? What are the main things I should look for?? THANK YOU in advance.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Seems to be real...


----------



## BayAreaWong

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Seems to be real...


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## BayAreaWong

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Seems to be real...


Everything seems legit. Weight feels right, all the functions work, links are the two piece and the illumination glow is bright. Should I be concerned that there is slight discoloration on the knob that changes the time and date (on the side twisting part)?

Serial on back: CFJ2110-0 REF9191

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It all looks good. I'd be happy buying that watch. 
There's nothing there that would arouse my suspicions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayAreaWong

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> It all looks good. I'd be happy buying that watch.
> There's nothing there that would arouse my suspicions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much


----------



## saphcossie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all, theres a guy trying to pass this off to me as genuine but alarm bells are ringin. Thanks....


----------



## JES1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



saphcossie said:


> Hi all, theres a guy trying to pass this off to me as genuine but alarm bells are ringin. Thanks....


I'd say trust your instincts and run!


----------



## Nathan Lockley

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, ive been offered this watch by a family member who has owned it for a while now, after reading on here for a few hours, i thought you guys would the best people to ask.

it needs repairing as one of the small hands has come loose also, how much would i be looking at for that repair?

any help or information on this piece i would be very gratefull,

Kind regards Nathan


































































thanks for any information you guys can help me with, hope the pics are good enough..

Nathan


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Getting it repaired will be free, because you should just put it stright into the bin.

its closer to being a pork sauage then a real Tag Heuer watch


----------



## Nathan Lockley

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> Getting it repaired will be free, because you should just put it stright into the bin.
> 
> its closer to being a pork sauage then a real Tag Heuer watch


thanks i wouldnt know where to start even though ive been looking on google all weekend, any chance you could elaborate why and what i should be looking for..

what are the main things that stand out for future reference?

regards nathan


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It comes from years of experience, looking at watchès of all brands. Knowing the models etc. for example you watch has a serial number tag has never produced, incorrect movement, very poor face quailty, but I knew it was fake reading your post and I could only see the top half of the watch, you see tag never produced that watch in that configuration.

Its product knowledge, and years of handling the real thing.

Some watchès are harder then others and to spot as there are some very good copies around right now, however yours is not.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nathan Lockley said:


> thanks i wouldnt know where to start even though ive been looking on google all weekend, any chance you could elaborate why and what i should be looking for..
> 
> what are the main things that stand out for future reference?
> 
> regards nathan


Yours is very easy to tell as a fake. If you go to your nearest stockist and just look at ANY Tag Heuer watch, you will simply see the difference in quality.


----------



## qadhi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

fake..are you sure that person is family?



Nathan Lockley said:


> Hello, ive been offered this watch by a family member who has owned it for a while now, after reading on here for a few hours, i thought you guys would the best people to ask.
> 
> it needs repairing as one of the small hands has come loose also, how much would i be looking at for that repair?
> 
> any help or information on this piece i would be very gratefull,
> 
> Kind regards Nathan
> 
> View attachment 1657924
> 
> View attachment 1657925
> 
> View attachment 1657926
> 
> 
> View attachment 1657928
> 
> View attachment 1657929
> 
> View attachment 1657937
> 
> View attachment 1657939
> 
> View attachment 1657940
> 
> View attachment 1657941
> 
> 
> thanks for any information you guys can help me with, hope the pics are good enough..
> 
> Nathan


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



qadhi said:


> fake..are you sure that person is family?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I have family like that too! LOL

"You can pick your friends but you can't pick your family"


----------



## asm1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAF2112BA0806 Wrist Watch for Men | eBay

Not mine and not looking at it. I smelt something fishy, and wondered if I'm right. What the seller says it is and what it ACTUALLY is seem to be two different things. Looks much older than an Aquaracer and doesn't look like the BA0806 Bracelet, nor does it say Aquaracer on the dial. From the pics the model number is obscured but starts CN111

Nasty condition :-(

EDIT:- Or do they really scratch THAT badly ?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The watch has had a hard life. Even if real, anyone would have to factor in a major service. I can not imagine there are not better watches out there for probably even less money.



asm1 said:


> Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAF2112BA0806 Wrist Watch for Men | eBay
> 
> Not mine and not looking at it. I smelt something fishy, and wondered if I'm right. What the seller says it is and what it ACTUALLY is seem to be two different things. Looks much older than an Aquaracer and doesn't look like the BA0806 Bracelet, nor does it say Aquaracer on the dial. From the pics the model number is obscured but starts CN111
> 
> Nasty condition :-(
> 
> EDIT:- Or do they really scratch THAT badly ?


----------



## Andres123

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, does this watch looks original to you guys? They sell it to me in 500 USD as it is.
Cheers!


----------



## asm1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*





















My recent purchase, Ti5 Chronograph CL 1180

I have a cert of Authenticity and warranty card from Tag Heuer, Rolex, Longines, Breitling, Omega Discounted Luxury Watches It came in an Aquagraph box with an aquagraph manual... Should I be worried ?


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



qadhi said:


> fake..are you sure that person is family?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


My favorite pic is the TAK rotor/weight.


----------



## manmademan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Gents, I'm new around here and looking for some help. This is my second Tag - it's a WAF1015. I bought it pre-owned and I'm not sure if its genuine. And would really like the experts to take a look. Here are some pics.


























I had a jeweler open it today to inspect the movement. It was golden and had Ronda, Swiss and 5 Jewels inscribed.
And matches up with this users description.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/quartz-movement-aquaracer-grande-date-532131.html

Any help would be much appreciated.
Many thanks!


----------



## manmademan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry I should have added that the only reason I feel that this might be a fake is because the lume is not as bright as my AQ Calibre S. And am also unsure if the entire movement should be golden and that its okay that it did not have the TH logo on it. Thanks again.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks real to me. I like the big dates 

As to the lume variation and movement color... normal. And TAG stopped marking quartz movements in the 80s.


----------



## manmademan

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you so much Eeeb, I really really appreciate the response. 
The movement looked so plain with little/no markings on it and the ones that were there were so tiny that the jeweler had to use a loupe to read the text.
Regarding the lume, here is a shot of a very similar watch and its so bright! Mine is not halfway as bright as this. But then again, don't know if the clicker used a slow shutter speed.


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake WV211b right?


----------



## asm1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I take it my ti5 is OK?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monacocrazy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am looking to buy a CS2110 and am wondering if anyone has an authentic one that they could PM me a picture of the movement so I can try to authenticate it.
Also, is there no serial numbers on these, I can only find the CS 2110 number and the limited edition number, xxxx/5000,
Any advice from any members that have one would be appreciated.


----------



## Akiroy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can you check My panerai if its real or is this just for tag heur?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Pics would help. I would have to do searching to find out what watch that was... but if you did it and posted a pic you will likely get more responses. Generally fakes have Chinese movements... but some Chinese movements are marked to look like Swiss movements so you need some detective skills to find out if a movement is really real.

I hope that helps some at least.


----------



## fleetster

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi. Can anyone confirm if this is real?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301353319828&alt=web

Many thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ericys

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Gents, appreciate your expertise views here if its a genuine Tag Heuer Monza Chrono. Had compared it against the Monza catalogue from Calibre11 but couldn't find any differences. Here are the pics. Thanks.


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

one pusher button is missing otherwise it looks legit.


----------



## fleetster

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry wasn't sure how to post pics...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ericys

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Dotti. I rechecked the ebay posting which the seller did mentioned that a pusher button is missing but housing is not damaged. Should I take his comment lightly or should I check with the local AD whether can the pusher button be replaced.


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ericys said:


> Thanks Dotti. I rechecked the ebay posting which the seller did mentioned that a pusher button is missing but housing is not damaged. Should I take his comment lightly or should I check with the local AD whether can the pusher button be replaced.


Ericys, to be honest few weeks ago i almost bid & won that same watch, until i realized the missing button. it wasn't mentioned in the posting so i sent message to the seller and he admitted it's missing but claimed that no damage on the functions. I finally decided to walk away because based on these personal considerations (feel free to have different opinions):
1. i want to wear the watch right away, not fixing it first 
2. a beautiful Monza on my wrist but missing a button would kill me.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How can a missing button not affect the function? Any buyer would want to know anyway.


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Lol, no damage to the function. I'm sure that not being able to properly use the chronograph counts as a damage to the function.


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all, is it ok if i'm asking about authenticity of the TAG Heuer leather strap (not the watch)?

I bought TAG Heuer Grand Carrera cal 17 and the sticker on the warranty card said "FC6225" which should refer to the usual leather band (croco style, black stitching and beige inner leather, 'TAG Heuer' embossed on one side, 'genuine leather' on the other side).

What's different in mine is it has green stitching and green inner leather band (croco style & writings are the same). I've seen leather band with red and yellow accent on certain TAG Heuer limited editions, but never the green one.

Apart from the leather band, the watch looks genuine in all aspects, including the serial number on the back case that matches the ones on the sticker on the warranty card and COSC card.

Thanks.


----------



## fleetster

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



fleetster said:


> Sorry wasn't sure how to post pics...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Can anyone confirm if this is real?
Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello gentlemen. First of all thank you in advance for any information provided, and please forgive me for my ignorance, as this was my first luxury watch purchase. I recently purchased a Carrera day date from Amazon (shipped and sold by Amazon), listed here

Amazon.com: TAG Heuer Men's CV2A10.BA0796 Carrera Automatic Chronograph Watch: Tag Heuer: Watches

I received the watch today, and when I opened it I was surprised to see that the back of the case was steel, instead of crystal showing the movement. The add clearly states "Sapphire Crystal Exhibition Back", and the one I looked at in person at the Tag Heuer store, as well as all other examples I have seen online definitely have this. Luckily Amazon has a hassle free return policy, and the watch will be back on its way to Amazon in the morning. My question is this. Did Amazon send me a fake? Did they simply send a different model or version than the one listed? I'd like to be armed with the correct information in case I do by chance run into any issues with the return. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Here are a few quick photos of what I received


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

it looks legit. i read somewhere that TAG actually releases non-crystal back case for some of the newer productions of carrera day-date.


----------



## Knives and Lint

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for the response. It looked and felt real (as far as I could tell) otherwise. Nevertheless, it is on its way back to Amazon, and I will pick one up elsewhere. Not being able to see the movement just takes away from some of the allure for me.


----------



## ameyers6

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

are these ok?


----------



## Nod

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all
I have recently purchased this CW2119 Monaco with Mother of Pearl face.
I think its a genuine Tag Heuer but would like your opinion
The serial number does not show up on any Google searches
The watch operates smoothly and keeps good time
The lume on the hands is nice and bright and in perfect condition. No lume on the dial markers
Chrono function works well and resets to zero
The date is square in the window and the overall finish of the face seems superb to me
My only concern is that I purchased it second hand and it comes with no box or paperwork.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A movement pic would be definitive... but looks good to me. You can check Calibre11's catalog archive to make sure this model appears.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

BY LOOKING AT THE PICTURES HERE, both the Monaco and the SE/L above seem fine&#8230;


----------



## Nod

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the thumbs up fellas, I was quite confident in my purchase but always good to get a more informed opinion


----------



## RJM25R

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nod said:


> Hi all
> I have recently purchased this CW2119 Monaco with Mother of Pearl face.
> I think its a genuine Tag Heuer but would like your opinion
> The serial number does not show up on any Google searches
> The watch operates smoothly and keeps good time
> The lume on the hands is nice and bright and in perfect condition. No lume on the dial markers
> Chrono function works well and resets to zero
> The date is square in the window and the overall finish of the face seems superb to me
> My only concern is that I purchased it second hand and it comes with no box or paperwork.


The eh good news is it is 100% genuine!

the bad news is it's a ladies watch.....


----------



## sherpa7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everyone,

New to this forum. I did something I normally do not do. I bought a used watch. I always wanted a TAG Formula 1 orange face. I was told that the watch was bought in 2007 which does check out. Originally purchased from a AD in Los Angeles. It has all the papers and does appear to be authentic but I am no expert. I do own a Aquaracer. Reference and serial numbers do match the box. Just need all your collective experience if you think the watch is authentic as well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ericys

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Greetings gents. Would appreciate your views of authenticity on this aquagraph before I commit. Cheers.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Movement pics are very useful in determining authenticity but I see nothing here that raises my suspicions. Nice!


----------



## ericys

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the feedback Eeeb. Looking forward to owe this good looking watch.


----------



## Dylan_Walker

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone!

I'm considering buying this Tag from a private seller. I've bought authentic pieces from him before, but I've never seen this model before. Not sure if it's fake. I'd like some input, please


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks good to me but movement pics are much more definitive.


----------



## Dylan_Walker

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the response, Eeeb! Was a Jap movement. Bezel was loose too.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The whole package looks too complete to be fake. There are professional scammers out there, but being an optimistic myself, I would say that is not your case. 



sherpa7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to this forum. I did something I normally do not do. I bought a used watch. I always wanted a TAG Formula 1 orange face. I was told that the watch was bought in 2007 which does check out. Originally purchased from a AD in Los Angeles. It has all the papers and does appear to be authentic but I am no expert. I do own a Aquaracer. Reference and serial numbers do match the box. Just need all your collective experience if you think the watch is authentic as well. Thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 1908346
> View attachment 1908362
> View attachment 1908370
> View attachment 1908378
> View attachment 1908386
> View attachment 1908394
> View attachment 1908402
> View attachment 1908418
> View attachment 1908338


----------



## sherpa7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> The whole package looks too complete to be fake. There are professional scammers out there, but being an optimistic myself, I would say that is not your case.


Thanks for the response. I did a little detective work and was able to confirm initial registration through TAG corporate. AD also checks out. This thing looks and feels brand spanking new. Bezel is perfect. I am very happy with the purchase thus far.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Orange is nice. Instant classic 



sherpa7 said:


> Thanks for the response. I did a little detective work and was able to confirm initial registration through TAG corporate. AD also checks out. This thing looks and feels brand spanking new. Bezel is perfect. I am very happy with the purchase thus far.


----------



## sarayaska

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everybody,
I am newbie in watch things, i bought my tag "blue aquaracer 500m" from online seller that has a reputation. But I worried about the serial number and non-AD warranty card (just warranty card from store). Could you help me to determine my watch is fake or not. Apologize if my question is dumb look alike..but nothing impossible since a fake watch looks the real one, who knows...
Appreciate for your kind advice.

All the best


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sarayaska said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am newbie in watch things, i brought my tag "blue aquaracer 500m" from online seller that has a reputation. But I worried about the serial number and non-AD warranty card (just warranty card from store). Could you help me to determine my watch is fake or not. Apologize if my question is dumb look alike..but nothing impossible since a fake watch looks the real one, who knows...
> Serial number: WAK2111.BA0830 RUQ0865
> Appreciate for your kind advice.
> 
> All the best


WAK2111 is the model number and BA0830 refers to the bracelet. Both of these look correct for the watch in the picture. Serial numbers (e.g. RUQ0865) are unique to the watch.

When you say you have a non-AD warranty card, you mean it's the TAG international warranty card but it isn't filled out or stamped? That would be normal if the watch had been sourced from a grey market dealer. Likewise, if this card is missing, it doesn't necessarily mean the watch isn't genuine. Maybe the grey market dealer provided their own warranty and substituted the card.

From the one photo you've provided, it looks OK, but I guess we'd need to see better close-ups of the watch and caseback from different angles to really give an opinion. No red flags, though, from what I can see.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dylan_Walker said:


> Thanks for the response, Eeeb! Was a Jap movement. Bezel was loose too.


I don't know if I'm too late but that's a definite fake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan_Walker

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dave+63 said:


> I don't know if I'm too late but that's a definite fake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave! Yeah I figured. Dodged it.


----------



## sarayaska

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> WAK2111 is the model number and BA0830 refers to the bracelet. Both of these look correct for the watch in the picture. Serial numbers are unique to the watch.
> 
> When you say you have a non-AD warranty card, you mean it's the TAG international warranty card but it isn't filled out or stamped? That would be normal if the watch had been sourced from a grey market dealer. Likewise, if this card is missing, it doesn't necessarily mean the watch isn't genuine. Maybe the grey market dealer provided their own warranty and substituted the card.
> 
> From the one photo you've provided, it looks OK, but I guess we'd need to see better close-ups of the watch and caseback from different angles to really give an opinion. No red flags, though, from what I can see.


Hi imagwai, Thanks for the quick response. My feeling it is a real one from grey market, just make sure the serial number...


----------



## Nasir Askar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I was browsing Olx and someone was offering a tag heuer aquaracer 300 for 880 dollars. In the add, the seller is claiming it to be a new watch and an unwanted gift.

Though I have no reason to doubt the watch genuineness but I doubt it to be a new. Would love to hear from tag experts


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nasir Askar said:


> I was browsing Olx and someone was offering a tag heuer aquaracer 300 for 880 dollars. In the add, the seller is claiming it to be a new watch and an unwanted gift.
> 
> Though I have no reason to doubt the watch genuineness but I doubt it to be a new. Would love to hear from tag experts


Does look real, but definitely not new. Tag does not use that style caseback sticker for one.

What really gives it away though, and also happens to p*** me right off, is the polishing of the bezel nubs. I ALWAYS see this done to Tags on ebay, and the drives me nuts when the sellers try to get away with saying: "like new condition!", "no scratches!", " must not have been worn" etc.

There are some very poor refinishers and all around dishonest people out there. 
Done rant.


----------



## asm1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vlance said:


> Does look real, but definitely not new.


Seconded, looks like mine, a WAF 1110 from 2008-9 ish.


----------



## Matt Hughes

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all,

Is this heuer genuine? the movement is what seems to look weird, doesn't have many markings. If its genuine please let me know how much its worth. I need to know ASAP!!:think: thanks!!!


----------



## Kyle Gavrily

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I have what claims to be a TAG Heuer, Grand Carrera Calibre 8 GMT Automatic Chromometer, and was wondering if anyone could confirm its the real deal. Im skeptic as its suffered a fair amount of damage with a missing winder and a second had that has fallen off.
Attached is a link to a folder of pictures of it. https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1bklKUugkF7bmppamFmUm9vaEU&usp=sharing
Thanks in advance


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think it's fake


----------



## jimmyata

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I own a caf1010-0 aquaracer chronotimer it came with a Kirium formula 1 (CAL.E20.321) Manual the instructions inside the book though are for and depicts the model . Is this odd or normal for Tag,or did they just put the wrong cover on manual any insight would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## JES1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jimmyata said:


> I own a caf1010-0 aquaracer chronotimer it came with a Kirium formula 1 (CAL.E20.321) Manual the instructions inside the book though are for and depicts the model . Is this odd or normal for Tag,or did they just put the wrong cover on manual any insight would be appreciated.
> Thank you


Mine came with a Chronotimer on the cover, if I remember correctly. This sounds a bit odd. On the other hand, I've never seen a Chronotimer fake


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

ADs often grab the wrong box and manual from the stock room when rushing to close a sale. And many owners don't notice.


----------



## Matt Hughes

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I think it's fake


Is this in response to my post or the one after me?


----------



## jimmyata

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

the watch came with a warranty card stamped by Colombian emeralds international also came with invoice from colombian emeralds international. The manual states Kirium formula but the manual depicts the Caf1010 -0 and instructions are correct for the caf1010-0 the only problem is the cover says Kirium Formula.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Matt Hughes said:


> Is this in response to my post or the one after me?


The one after.


----------



## jimmyata

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> ADs often grab the wrong box and manual from the stock room when rushing to close a sale. And many owners don't notice.


Hi thanks for the reply greatly appreciated


----------



## jimmyata

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JES1 said:


> Mine came with a Chronotimer on the cover, if I remember correctly. This sounds a bit odd. On the other hand, I've never seen a Chronotimer fake


Hi thanks for your reply


----------



## jimmyata

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi I am a newbie question for the expierenced users on site if you buy a tag heuer and go to the Tag Heuer site and register a watch and it comes back as now being registered with confirmation number would this guarantee its authenticity any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## bdenage

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Greetings! I would really appreciate your views of authenticity on this grand carrera. Thanks!!!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bdenage said:


> Greetings! I would really appreciate your views of authenticity on this grand carrera. Thanks!!!
> 
> View attachment 2162074
> View attachment 2162082
> View attachment 2162090
> View attachment 2162098


My instinct says that this one is a dirty fake. The quality doesn't seem to be there for such a special watch. I found a very similar looking fake version of this model on a Pakistan website for 8000 rupees (about £50).


----------



## bdenage

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> My instinct says that this one is a dirty fake. The quality doesn't seem to be there for such a special watch. I found a very similar looking fake version of this model on a Pakistan website for 8000 rupees (about £50).


I thought the same. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## TimeGrooves

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks fake to me. Fault model no. WJ1110 is not a chronograph watch, it should be CJ instead. I think it's a counterfeit of CJ1112 which I used to have, blue dial chrono, but this one with a fault bezel, it should not painted in black for the minute markers, only the Black dial version has, but the bezel should be brushed with black dial. Push buttons are also fault. Please think and before buy, at least get one more advise from a TAG guy here. Good luck! http://www.chrono24.com/en/tagheuer/link-gents-wj1110-0-date-quartz-39mm--id2550409.htm

I'm considering buying this Tag from a private seller. I've bought authentic pieces from him before, but I've never seen this model before. Not sure if it's fake. I'd like some input, please 


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## TimeGrooves

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks fake to me. Fault model no. WJ1110 is not a chronograph watch, it should be CJ instead. I think it's a counterfeit of CJ1112 which I used to have, blue dial chrono, but this one with a fault bezel, it should not painted in black for the minute markers, only the Black dial version has, but the bezel should be brushed with black dial. Push buttons are also fault. Please think and before buy, at least get one more advise from a TAG guy here. Good luck! http://www.chrono24.com/en/tagheuer/...-id2550409.htm


Dylan_Walker said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm considering buying this Tag from a private seller. I've bought authentic pieces from him before, but I've never seen this model before. Not sure if it's fake. I'd like some input, please


----------



## mbrolad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, new here just found this site last night. some great reads on here as well.

I have purchased a Tag watch and am wondering about the authenticity of the watch - the shop didnt have a certificate as he said they lost it so i got the watch at a very very very good price - the numbers on the back are cav511b and 660448 can anyone tell me if this watch is genuine kind regards in advance


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mbrolad said:


> Hi guys, new here just found this site last night. some great reads on here as well.
> 
> I have purchased a Tag watch and am wondering about the authenticity of the watch - the shop didnt have a certificate as he said they lost it so i got the watch at a very very very good price - the numbers on the back are cav511b and 660448 can anyone tell me if this watch is genuine kind regards in advance


CAV511B is a white-dialed Grand Carrera with the cal 17 I think. There are fakes out there of many Grand Carreras. You need to post some good-quality pictures if you want an assessment of authenticity. Lack of paperwork isn't a particular cause for concern.


----------



## jamesey271975

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

anyone any idea if this is authentic? local seller for $500 seems legit, but who knows! WJF2116 Model


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks ok to me if a little cheap at that price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aazidane

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


















































































Is this fake or authentic guys?


----------



## DerDichter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, new to this Forum.

I recently bought this watch from a reputed second-hand watch store in Toronto came with the box and it's cardboard box and the original registration slip. They even have 2 reall nice stores and they sell the good names, actually Tag is their starting level. So I do believe these guys are for real, however I've been looking at some old threads and everything looks good, the dial is clean, the hands are luminescent, the Cotes de Geneve, the movement looks exactly as many other pictures. Timekeeping is good (+1 Sec in 3 days). It has the typical "wobble" of the 7750 movement. The only thing that bothers me a little is the crown. Mine has an all-stainless steel crown whereas all pictures I could find for this model (Even those for replicas) have the black crown with the Tag Heuer logo in stainless steel.

You can't really tell by the pictures (Sorry for that, were taken with my phone) but the markers at 12 and 6 o'clock do have the distinct "record" finish.

Many thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## aazidane

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

DerDichter, if you compare the back of both of our watches, it looks we are both authentic or both high quality fakes


----------



## DerDichter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



aazidane said:


> DerDichter, if you compare the back of both of our watches, it looks we are both authentic or both high quality fakes


I hope the former! =)


----------



## aazidane

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


















































































Is this fake or authentic guys? Help would be appreciated...


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

They both look fine to me and coming with all the correct paperwork is also a good sign.

I'd be happy to buy either ( apart from the fact that I already have a CV2A10!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senoleb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey, new to this website.. but what is my watch actually called? The book it came with says Aquaracer 500 M, but the watch says Formula 1. I bought this at Jared's btw. And I'm new to watches in general... please let me know guys!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Senoleb said:


> Hey, new to this website.. but what is my watch actually called? The book it came with says Aquaracer 500 M, but the watch says Formula 1. I bought this at Jared's btw. And I'm new to watches in general... please let me know guys!
> 
> View attachment 2262474


Hint... Your watch says Formula 1 on the dial


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Senoleb said:


> Hey, new to this website.. but what is my watch actually called? The book it came with says Aquaracer 500 M, but the watch says Formula 1. I bought this at Jared's btw. And I'm new to watches in general... please let me know guys!
> 
> View attachment 2262474


Hint... Your watch says Formula 1 on the dial 

Also, try Googling the model number which will be on the case back.


----------



## 45rpm

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all. Been browsing and reading up on all the great threads in this site and found it really helpful as I look to purchase my first Tag as a little apprehensive on buying. Have got the option of viewing this locally and doing a face to face purchase and although looks ok to me I just wondered if there was any alarm bells to those more well versed in identifying fakes. Any assistance much appreciated.


----------



## Lupob6

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this Tag Heuer 1500 authentic? Do you think it is worth the price?

Tag Heuer 1500 Mens Professional 200M 929 206G | eBay


----------



## onek00lj4y

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi guys can you tell me which model tag this is,& also if it's a fake,thanks in advance!

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t301/onekoolj4y/imagejpg2_zps744727aa.jpg


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



onek00lj4y said:


> hi guys can you tell me which model tag this is,& also if it's a fake,thanks in advance!


It's a 2000 Quartz model. Looks full size so should have WK111* ( where * is probably 1 or 0) on the back.

Looks ok although there were a lot of poor fakes around in the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericys

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Gents, I'm currently looking at this aquagraph and noticed something rather alarming. The numerals on '20' and '50' seems wornout. At first I thought it was the way or the angle the photo was taken although it's more pronounced in one of the pictures. The black in the numerals seems to have fade away. Would this be an indication of a fake aquagraph lurking around ebay? Thanks all.


----------



## Zachary Paine

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I posed this question in the public forums and perhaps it's best suited over here. I'm very sorry should I step on anyone's toes by copying and pasting the url. but it would be a huge pain to remake the question. and seeing the watch is at bid right now I'm rather anxious to have an answer. so once again sorry should that upset anyone. and thank you in advance for your help!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/tag-heuer-repclia-1352649.html


----------



## Jed_B

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've now got a Tag Heuer in my possession that appears to be some sort of Monaco. I'm new to Tag, so forgive me if I don't use the right terminology. Pics will follow

Case: Square, appears to be stainless
Caseback: See through, movement is an automatic. The oscillating weight has a repeating 'watermark' of the Tag Heuer shield and there is a a solid Tag Heuer logo placed in the center of the oscillating weight.
Type: Chronograph. Crown at the 3. Pushers on the "3" side above and below the crown. Pushers are oval Based on multiple pictures I've looked at the pushers look ok.
Date: Yes, Date is two independent numbers at the 12. While futzing with it, the 0,1,2,3 come in from the left. The 0 through 9 come in from the right. Two wheels under the dial. The upper chronograph pusher controls the 0 through 9 when the crown is pulled out. The date display is a dual window, with a small part of the dial covering the seam between the two wheels.
Additional Sub-Dials: Make an imaginary line from the 9 to the 3. There are three sub-dials horizontal across the bottom in this area. 
Left Sub Dial: Makes one revolution every 7 units (marked with 07 at the top, 02 on the right and 05 on the left). Hours perhaps??
Central Sub Dial: This is a 24hr dial with 24 marked at the top, and 12 marked at the bottom. I don't think this is a GMT function, as it is directly tied to the hour hand movement.
Right Sub Dial: Makes one revolution every 12 units (Marked with 12 at the top, 04 on the right, 08 on the left). Minutes perhaps?
Tag Logo: This is right 
Hands: All hands are stainless with a center lume except the hand on the central sub-dial. That hand is red.

Additional Detail: 
From the Center to the three, there is stylish script that states "Automatic"
From the Center to the nine, there is Ayrton Senna's Autograph.
Above the autograph, essentially at the 10, there's the Yellow S and it says "Senna"

The dial is a cream/white dial. There is a checkerboard pattern in the upper left and right of the dial and IN the bottom left/right subdials. I'm thinking it's the checkered flag. The part where the Tag logo, Senna Logo, Autograph and Script are is without pattern and makes a very nice Semi-circle under the minute markings that go from the 9 to the 3.
Bar (Baguette?) style hour markers at the 1,2, 10 and 11.
Small Luminescent dots at the 1,2,3,6,9,10 and 11.
Dual Luminescent dots at the 12
Says "Swiss Made" across the bottom. Swiss and Made are equidistant from the luminescent dot at the 6.
Subdial windows line up along a horizontal. Both top and bottom.
Crown has a Tag Heuer shield on it. 
There is writing on two corners of the case back, but I haven't had good light, nor a magnifying glass / loupe to be able to ascertain what the writing is.
I haven't taken off the band yet, so I don't know if there are model/serial number markings in between the lugs.

Pictures to follow.

My thoughts are that the 3 dials across the bottom and the date at the 12 should (?) be enough to ascertain authentic/fake status.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Mattedia

Hi to all!

I'm italian and not speak enghlish very well!
I recently inherited This watch but i'm not sure are really!

Please tuo confirm this supposed?
The name of model are ?

Thank yuo all!

Matteo


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zachary Paine said:


> Hello, I posed this question in the public forums and perhaps it's best suited over here. I'm very sorry should I step on anyone's toes by copying and pasting the url. but it would be a huge pain to remake the question. and seeing the watch is at bid right now I'm rather anxious to have an answer. so once again sorry should that upset anyone. and thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/tag-heuer-repclia-1352649.html


Asking whether a watch is fake or not is fine - that's why we have topics like this - I think someone on your other post just misinterpreted the forum rules.

As for the watch, I'm no expert on this model, but from what I can see it looks genuine.


----------



## Mattedia

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry ... i'm not understand


----------



## Jed_B

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mattedia said:


> Sorry ... i'm not understand


Si consiglia di inviare la foto del vostro orologio qui: Breitling Fake Busters

Che è una sottosezione per Breitling. buona fortuna!


----------



## Zachary Paine

imagwai said:


> Zachary Paine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I posed this question in the public forums and perhaps it's best suited over here. I'm very sorry should I step on anyone's toes by copying and pasting the url. but it would be a huge pain to remake the question. and seeing the watch is at bid right now I'm rather anxious to have an answer. so once again sorry should that upset anyone. and thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/tag-heuer-repclia-1352649.html
> 
> 
> 
> Asking whether a watch is fake or not is fine - that's why we have topics like this - I think someone on your other post just misinterpreted the forum rules.
> 
> As for the watch, I'm no expert on this model, but from what I can see it looks genuine.
Click to expand...

Thank you I do understand that part now.

But I'm more interested in the watch. The only thing that's really bothering me about the watch (and I'll post a pic when I'm at my pc) the back seems to be etched not engraved and styled. That is to say it looks like a citizen or seiko back. Vs having the standard really pernounced lines and styles I've seen on other tag watches.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zachary Paine said:


> Thank you I do understand that part now.
> 
> But I'm more interested in the watch. The only thing that's really bothering me about the watch (and I'll post a pic when I'm at my pc) the back seems to be etched not engraved and styled. That is to say it looks like a citizen or seiko back. Vs having the standard really pernounced lines and styles I've seen on other tag watches.


Well there's no good picture of the case back as far as I can see, but it's possible it's had a replacement case back.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Zachary Paine said:


> Thank you I do understand that part now.
> 
> But I'm more interested in the watch. The only thing that's really bothering me about the watch (and I'll post a pic when I'm at my pc) the back seems to be etched not engraved and styled. That is to say it looks like a citizen or seiko back. Vs having the standard really pernounced lines and styles I've seen on other tag watches.


That Sel chonograph is legit post a pic of the caseback if you want,but everything looks as it should.The tachymeter ring has just tarnished/deteriorated over the years bit like when the lume goes off.

p.s that breitling on page 200 is a horrible fake bin it!


----------



## Mattedia

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



decipher28 said:


> p.s that breitling on page 200 is a horrible fake bin it!


 My Breitling ? how did you get it ?


----------



## Higs

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mattedia said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> I'm italian and not speak enghlish very well!
> I recently inherited This watch but i'm not sure are really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tuo confirm this supposed?
> The name of model are ?
> 
> Thank yuo all!
> 
> Matteo


Kill it with fire.

And then take it to Breitling Fake Busters and kill it again.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mattedia said:


> My Breitling ? how did you get it ?


Worst... Fake... Ever


----------



## Mattedia

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

perfect ... I throw it in the garbage!!!!

TX to all!


----------



## Stockegsix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you guys think?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks ok to me


----------



## metrohs

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

One im looking at buying this: WL1113


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks fine but we'd need side pictures and case back pictures to be 100%

just keep in mind that watch is in well used state


----------



## Hibbyx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok guys I'm pretty new here, I've won a Tag Carrera chronograph on eBay case number 2010-4 and serial number 
ELK4184, it's not the open back one it's a solid back with Fangio on it, there's so many Fakes about anyone out there know if these add up together, I don't pick the watch up till. Saturday and I'm worried 
thanks guys


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Hibbyx said:


> Ok guys I'm pretty new here, I've won a Tag Carrera chronograph on eBay case number 2010-4 and serial number
> ELK4184, it's not the open back one it's a solid back with Fangio on it, there's so many Fakes about anyone out there know if these add up together, I don't pick the watch up till. Saturday and I'm worried
> thanks guys


Will need pictures


----------



## Jed_B

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've now got a Tag Heuer in my possession that appears to be some sort of Monaco. I'm new to Tag, so forgive me if I don't use the right terminology. Pics are below.

Case: Square, appears to be stainless
Caseback: See through, movement is an automatic. The oscillating weight has a repeating 'watermark' of the Tag Heuer shield and there is a a solid Tag Heuer logo placed in the center of the oscillating weight.
Type: Chronograph. Crown at the 3. Pushers on the "3" side above and below the crown. Pushers are oval Based on multiple pictures I've looked at the pushers look ok.
Date: Yes, Date is two independent numbers at the 12. While futzing with it, the 0,1,2,3 come in from the left. The 0 through 9 come in from the right. Two wheels under the dial. The upper chronograph pusher controls the 0 through 9 when the crown is pulled out. The date display is a dual window, with a small part of the dial covering the seam between the two wheels.
Additional Sub-Dials: Make an imaginary line from the 9 to the 3. There are three sub-dials horizontal across the bottom in this area. 
Left Sub Dial: Makes one revolution every 7 units (marked with 07 at the top, 02 on the right and 05 on the left). Hours perhaps??
Central Sub Dial: This is a 24hr dial with 24 marked at the top, and 12 marked at the bottom. I don't think this is a GMT function, as it is directly tied to the hour hand movement.
Right Sub Dial: Makes one revolution every 12 units (Marked with 12 at the top, 04 on the right, 08 on the left). Minutes perhaps?
Tag Logo: This is right 
Hands: All hands are stainless with a center lume except the hand on the central sub-dial. That hand is red.

Additional Detail: 
From the Center to the three, there is stylish script that states "Automatic"
From the Center to the nine, there is Ayrton Senna's Autograph.
Above the autograph, essentially at the 10, there's the Yellow S and it says "Senna"

The dial is a cream/white dial. There is a checkerboard pattern in the upper left and right of the dial and IN the bottom left/right subdials. I'm thinking it's the checkered flag. The part where the Tag logo, Senna Logo, Autograph and Script are is without pattern and makes a very nice Semi-circle under the minute markings that go from the 9 to the 3.
Bar (Baguette?) style hour markers at the 1,2, 10 and 11.
Small Luminescent dots at the 1,2,3,6,9,10 and 11.
Dual Luminescent dots at the 12
Says "Swiss Made" across the bottom. Swiss and Made are equidistant from the luminescent dot at the 6.
Subdial windows line up along a horizontal. Both top and bottom.
Crown has a Tag Heuer shield on it. 
There is writing on two corners of the case back, but I haven't had good light, nor a magnifying glass / loupe to be able to ascertain what the writing is.
I haven't taken off the band yet, so I don't know if there are model/serial number markings in between the lugs.

My thoughts are that the 3 dials across the bottom and the date at the 12 should (?) be enough to ascertain authentic/fake status.

Thanks in advance for your help. Sorry the pictures are of poor quality. In the third one, what's the dot on the side of the case?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jed_B said:


> I've now got a Tag Heuer in my possession that appears to be some sort of Monaco. I'm new to Tag, so forgive me if I don't use the right terminology. Pics are below.
> 
> Case: Square, appears to be stainless
> Caseback: See through, movement is an automatic. The oscillating weight has a repeating 'watermark' of the Tag Heuer shield and there is a a solid Tag Heuer logo placed in the center of the oscillating weight.
> Type: Chronograph. Crown at the 3. Pushers on the "3" side above and below the crown. Pushers are oval Based on multiple pictures I've looked at the pushers look ok.
> Date: Yes, Date is two independent numbers at the 12. While futzing with it, the 0,1,2,3 come in from the left. The 0 through 9 come in from the right. Two wheels under the dial. The upper chronograph pusher controls the 0 through 9 when the crown is pulled out. The date display is a dual window, with a small part of the dial covering the seam between the two wheels.
> Additional Sub-Dials: Make an imaginary line from the 9 to the 3. There are three sub-dials horizontal across the bottom in this area.
> Left Sub Dial: Makes one revolution every 7 units (marked with 07 at the top, 02 on the right and 05 on the left). Hours perhaps??
> Central Sub Dial: This is a 24hr dial with 24 marked at the top, and 12 marked at the bottom. I don't think this is a GMT function, as it is directly tied to the hour hand movement.
> Right Sub Dial: Makes one revolution every 12 units (Marked with 12 at the top, 04 on the right, 08 on the left). Minutes perhaps?
> Tag Logo: This is right
> Hands: All hands are stainless with a center lume except the hand on the central sub-dial. That hand is red.
> 
> Additional Detail:
> From the Center to the three, there is stylish script that states "Automatic"
> From the Center to the nine, there is Ayrton Senna's Autograph.
> Above the autograph, essentially at the 10, there's the Yellow S and it says "Senna"
> 
> The dial is a cream/white dial. There is a checkerboard pattern in the upper left and right of the dial and IN the bottom left/right subdials. I'm thinking it's the checkered flag. The part where the Tag logo, Senna Logo, Autograph and Script are is without pattern and makes a very nice Semi-circle under the minute markings that go from the 9 to the 3.
> Bar (Baguette?) style hour markers at the 1,2, 10 and 11.
> Small Luminescent dots at the 1,2,3,6,9,10 and 11.
> Dual Luminescent dots at the 12
> Says "Swiss Made" across the bottom. Swiss and Made are equidistant from the luminescent dot at the 6.
> Subdial windows line up along a horizontal. Both top and bottom.
> Crown has a Tag Heuer shield on it.
> There is writing on two corners of the case back, but I haven't had good light, nor a magnifying glass / loupe to be able to ascertain what the writing is.
> I haven't taken off the band yet, so I don't know if there are model/serial number markings in between the lugs.
> 
> My thoughts are that the 3 dials across the bottom and the date at the 12 should (?) be enough to ascertain authentic/fake status.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help. Sorry the pictures are of poor quality. In the third one, what's the dot on the side of the case?
> 
> View attachment 2462234
> View attachment 2462226
> View attachment 2462242


its a very poor fake, it's even easy to spot via the terrible qauilty pictures


----------



## Jed_B

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> its a very poor fake, it's even easy to spot via the terrible qauilty pictures


Thanks for the confirmation.

I'll have to use it as a watch to learn on.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Product knowledge is the key first and foremost, ask did they actually make that model, most watches fail at this point, after that there are a small number of companies that make excellent copies of all watches, knowing the tells is the only way.


----------



## Swiftydeluxe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Any opinions regarding the authenticity of this Monaco? I'm yet to contact the seller for more pics, would like some advice before I waste my time. Looks ok to me but you guys are the experts :-! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Would need to see the case back to be sure


----------



## dRoseOFC

Wondering if this is authentic...


----------



## dRoseOFC

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

955.706G


----------



## Swiftydeluxe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> Would need to see the case back to be sure


Here is the case back:

Thanks.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The monaco Looks ok


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dRoseOFC said:


> 955.706G


 Real


----------



## Swiftydeluxe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> The monaco Looks ok


Thanks for your help Richerson, It's much appreciated.

Unfortunately the seller sold the watch to someone else.
I noticed the serial # on the case back was different to the sticker on the warranty card, could there be a legitimate reason for this? The seller was happy to supply a receipt from the AD, everything else matched up except for the serial numbers. Both were 3 letters, 4 numbers.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah, he could have owned more than one tag heuer and got the cards mixed up, although I'd not buy it seeing this issue.


----------



## teuchter66

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi
Just joined the forum and been looking at a Link WJF2211 on Ebay UK.

Item: 231441341039

Paperwork seems OK but you can never be sure.

Could someone have a look and see if it sees genuine or not.

Thanks


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



teuchter66 said:


> Hi
> Just joined the forum and been looking at a Link WJF2211 on Ebay UK.
> 
> Item: 231441341039
> 
> Paperwork seems OK but you can never be sure.
> 
> Could someone have a look and see if it sees genuine or not.
> 
> Thanks


impossible to say with those pictures


----------



## dkoernert

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Any chance this is real? I picked it up at a Thrift store for $2 so I'm not out any real money if it isnt. Movement runs, hand winds and hacks and it is pretty darn heavy.


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dkoernert said:


> Any chance this is real? I picked it up at a Thrift store for $2 so I'm not out any real money if it isnt. Movement runs, hand winds and hacks and it is pretty darn heavy.


No chance. And the caseback says it's this model:


----------



## dkoernert

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yup thats what I thought!


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The off green logo is the first dead give away


----------



## ericys

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi gents, appreciate your expertise in verifying the authenticity of this aquagraph. This is the second one that I have come across on ebay with a faded numeral '50'. Sorry for the poor quality pictures. Still trying to get better pics from the seller.

























Here is a picture of how the numerals should be.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

KEEP AWAY. This is fake. Wrong dial. Wrong bezel. Wrong hands. Wrong bracelet. No need to look any further.



dkoernert said:


> Any chance this is real? I picked it up at a Thrift store for $2 so I'm not out any real money if it isnt. Movement runs, hand winds and hacks and it is pretty darn heavy.


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please take a look at this Tag Heuer Formula 1 Gulf edition. I am new to these (my first Tag Heuer) and I should have asked before buying, but I just now saw this post. I have compared it to a dozen different ones online and it looks legit to me and identical in all aspects of layout and construction, but I am no expert. By the way if anyone has the rubber wrist band version and wants to trade just the bands let me know, or if you have a set to sell. To get back on track, I researched the website and they looked like a legit jeweler and they had nothing but good online reviews. Here are the goods.


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Buckeye Rangeman said:


> Please take a look at this Tag Heuer Formula 1 Gulf edition. I am new to these (my first Tag Heuer) and I should have asked before buying, but I just now saw this post. I have compared it to a dozen different ones online and it looks legit to me and identical in all aspects of layout and construction, but I am no expert. By the way if anyone has the rubber wrist band version and wants to trade just the bands let me know, or if you have a set to sell. To get back on track, I researched the website and they looked like a legit jeweler and they had nothing but good online reviews. Here are the goods.
> 
> View attachment 2632930
> View attachment 2632938
> View attachment 2632954
> View attachment 2632970
> View attachment 2632986


It's real. Congrats


----------



## galustiza

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,

I'm new to vintage Heuer watches and found this specimen. I don't know what to think of it. I cannot find a similar example and seems to be old. Still I have a lot of doubts. What does the forum think? Is it fake? Is it a "frankenwatch"? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Todd UNF

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys. Found this Tag Grand Pendulum. Anybody have any experience with these? I am dealing with the seller and they are about 2 hours away so I haven't physically put my hands on this one. Think its real and worth a 4 hour ride? Sorry for the bad pictures.


























Thanks
Todd


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Todd UNF said:


> Hey guys. Found this Tag Grand Pendulum. Anybody have any experience with these? I am dealing with the seller and they are about 2 hours away so I haven't physically put my hands on this one. Think its real and worth a 4 hour ride? Sorry for the bad pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2651202
> View attachment 2651210
> View attachment 2651218
> View attachment 2651226
> 
> Thanks
> Todd


complete fake, in fact this get my famous it's closer to being a sausage then a real Tag Heuer watch


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yep....^^^ he's right

Sausage and all!


----------



## The Enthusiast

*New to me 1887*

Hi all,

Fantastic thread! I was searching the internet to try to validate my new to me 1887 and stumbled across this thread and have read a significant portion of it!

I was recently burned on Ebay with a VERY realistic CV2014, I claimed it and was able to return it, but even though I reported to Ebay a number of times the seller relisted and resold it. Other than the bracelet feeling a little light and the notorious fake serial number I could have sworn it was legitimate, along with all boxes and even a product catalog.

So the here and now, I just bought this 1887 from a seller with 700 positive feedback, all the boxes and manuals, and to me it looks legit. But... based on my recent experience and the fact that I only have so long to return this if it's indeed fake, I'm asking for some veterans to please give me an opinion. Thanks in advance!

Notes: 
- Allegedly came from Amazon, but there are lots of scammers on Amazon these days so that's no certainty
- the bezel is actually black but very reflective so my brown walls and fluorescent lights make it look a little grey
- no scratches/marks/swirls on the bezel at all so it appears to be real ceramic
- model CAR2A10-0
- serial WRK3524 (no Google hits)
- this isn't the box it came in, just one I had sitting on my desk and used for the pics
- I can take better pics, just wanted to post this asap

Here goes:


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks very real to me. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## The Enthusiast

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Vlance, I appreciate it


----------



## e24kgold

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Womens Tag Heuer Formula One 1 XL Ceramic Display Model | eBay
New here guys! Please let me know if this is fake. Thanks in advance


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can say for sure with those pictures, not over happy with the date not looking centered


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for helping me earlier last week, but here are pictures of the Gulf edition Formula 1 watch I ended up wanting since it had the rubber strap. It appears identical to my eye when compared to what I see online, and it has the box and original international guarantee card. The numbers and hands all illuminate after being exposed to light. I only ask because I am new to the TAG Heuer watches. Thanks and I look forward to contributing to the forum.


----------



## Ivo P

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi The Enthusiast,
No expert here, beside that I have the same watch.
yours looks as ligit as mine.

So if someone here says it is fake, i am off to the AD to return mine and search for that fake.

Jokes aside, looks as real as mine on a close examination with those pictures.

Enjoy, I do very much mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Buckeye Rangeman said:


> Thanks for helping me earlier last week, but here are pictures of the Gulf edition Formula 1 watch I ended up wanting since it had the rubber strap. It appears identical to my eye when compared to what I see online, and it has the box and original international guarantee card. The numbers and hands all illuminate after being exposed to light. I only ask because I am new to the TAG Heuer watches. Thanks and I look forward to contributing to the forum.
> View attachment 2704218
> View attachment 2704234
> View attachment 2704242
> View attachment 2704250
> View attachment 2704266
> View attachment 2704274


Real


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Buckeye Rangeman said:


> Thanks for helping me earlier last week, but here are pictures of the Gulf edition Formula 1 watch I ended up wanting since it had the rubber strap. It appears identical to my eye when compared to what I see online, and it has the box and original international guarantee card. The numbers and hands all illuminate after being exposed to light. I only ask because I am new to the TAG Heuer watches. Thanks and I look forward to contributing to the forum.
> View attachment 2704218
> View attachment 2704234
> View attachment 2704242
> View attachment 2704250
> View attachment 2704266
> View attachment 2704274


Def real


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Richerson and Vlance


----------



## Andy_Curtis

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all,

suddenly, I have started getting suspicious about my Forumla 1 which I purchased from an AD, the two serial numbers on teh back differ to the ones listed on Tag Heuer website, which match the numbers on many AD sites, but the one second number on the back of mine is completely different.

Is this normal? is it just the first bit that counts? (CAZ1110) or should the second part match the Tag site?

Many thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Andy_Curtis said:


> Hello all,
> 
> suddenly, I have started getting suspicious about my Forumla 1 which I purchased from an AD, the two serial numbers on teh back differ to the ones listed on Tag Heuer website, which match the numbers on many AD sites, but the one second number on the back of mine is completely different.
> 
> Is this normal? is it just the first bit that counts? (CAZ1110) or should the second part match the Tag site?
> 
> Many thanks


CAZ1110 is the *model *number of the watch. You might also see CAZ1110.BA0877 in relation to this watch, where BA0877 refers to the bracelet model number. But on the back of the watch, you'll just see the watch model number for obviousl reasons.

The second number is the *serial *number and will be unique to your watch.


----------



## Andy_Curtis

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> CAZ1110 is the *model *number of the watch. You might also see CAZ1110.BA0877 in relation to this watch, where BA0877 refers to the bracelet model number. But on the back of the watch, you'll just see the watch model number for obviousl reasons.
> 
> The second number is the *serial *number and will be unique to your watch.


I thought that might be the case, no pun intended...
I suddenly had a minor panic but after thinking it through, I came to the same conclusion as your explanation.
Thank you!

Andy


----------



## b1gj1m304

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here's a Tag Heuer CT1111 that I just got from eBay. First does it look legit? The reason I ask is that the manual that came with it completely fails to mention or even illustrate the sub dials and chrono functions. Also the chrono pusher on the bottom - below the crown is slightly larger than the pusher on the top. I hope the pictures help.

Thanks.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



b1gj1m304 said:


> Here's a Tag Heuer CT1111 that I just got from eBay. First does it look legit? The reason I ask is that the manual that came with it completely fails to mention or even illustrate the sub dials and chrono functions. Also the chrono pusher on the bottom - below the crown is slightly larger than the pusher on the top. I hope the pictures help.
> 
> Thanks.


I *think* it's probably genuine, but there's something not right about that bottom pusher.


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I *think* it's probably genuine, but there's something not right about that bottom pusher.


Or the crown. It definitely looks like someone's been messing with it. Here's a gen pic for reference:


----------



## b1gj1m304

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Heres a link (URL) to a listing from here on WUS that includes several pictures. I noticed that the crown in this picture is nearly identical to the one on the watch I purchased. It also "appears" to have a slightly larger bottom pusher. Or I could be imagining this because I don't want to accept the possibility that I bought a fake.









https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-t...11-785644.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/785644

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Actually, the more I look, it seems the crown is correct. The pusher looks like it was fitted from another watch?? I would send it back. The for sale photos look different from what you received.


----------



## b1gj1m304

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vlance said:


> Actually, the more I look, it seems the crown is correct. The pusher looks like it was fitted from another watch?? I would send it back. The for sale photos look different from what you received.


Maybe I wasn't clear. That sale ad is not the one I bought. That's one I found here on WUS for reference. I purchased mine in eBay. I was searching the Internet for pictures and came across the listing on WUS.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## b1gj1m304

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The bottom pusher from the front.










The bottom pusher - rear view. See how it kind of sticks out.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm almost positive it's a real Tag, it's just been tampered with. 
I've had to replace a tag chrono pusher before. There are a lot of different ones out there, and it looks like someone installed one for a different model. 
If you don't send it back, I would be very careful with it around water, as it will likely leak.


----------



## b1gj1m304

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vlance said:


> I'm almost positive it's a real Tag, it's just been tampered with.
> I've had to replace a tag chrono pusher before. There are a lot of different ones out there, and it looks like someone installed one for a different model.
> If you don't send it back, I would be very careful with it around water, as it will likely leak.


I never thought about the water issue. I'm glad you pointed that out to me. I'm curious if I can have it repaired correctly if I decided to keep it.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



b1gj1m304 said:


> I never thought about the water issue. I'm glad you pointed that out to me. I'm curious if I can have it repaired correctly if I decided to keep it.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


It can be done. Here is the part needed:









And the link:

http://www.ofrei.com/page_137.html

You could purchase it the part and do it yourself if you have the know how, or I'm sure you could try shopping around at some watchmakers and see if they can do it as well.


----------



## lord_sauceda

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Midsize Tag Heuer 2000 from late 90s? Authentic? Anyone? Serial number or model number doesnt come up online, no picture of movement, what do you guys think from the photos? Thanks a lot. If i purchase it from the seller, and open it up, what movement should i expect inside? thanks


----------



## b1gj1m304

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Not sure about the specific movement but here's some information on the model number located on the case back. Keep in mind that there were multiple variations of the WK2211

This post addresses only the post year 1992 code format... AA#### A third alpha was introduced somewhere around 2002 for the expanded line and new iterations of many of the series. This post does not address three alpha codes. (eg WAH1110)

1st Character = W= Analog or C= Chornograph

2nd Character = Series... H= 6000 A= Vinatge F1 series, D= Vintage 1500, E = Vintage 2000, , F= 4000, G= S/el Series, I=S/el Leather, K= 2k Classic, L= Kirium , M=2000 Sport Series, N= 2k Exclusive, =AH current F1 etc.... I know there a bunch of Classic Series that follow (Monaco, Carrera, Monza, etc) but those aren't in my recall anymore.

3rd Character (1st digit) = Movement 1= Qtz 2 = Automatic 3= Manual Wind 5 = Chronometer (there is a 7, but I think that's the new wheel chronos..)

4th Charcter (2nd digit) = Size 0= Magnum/Grande, 1 = Gents, 2=Midsize Ladies, 4= Ladies Mini

5th Character (3rd digit) = Case base material 1= Stainless Steel, 2= Steel and Gold Plate, 3=All Gold Plated, 4 = Solid 18k, 5= Steel and Solid 18k

6th Character (4th digit) = Dial color No real standard across the models anymore.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gfbl

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera CAV515B FC6231 Wrist Watch for Men 7612533031722 | eBay

real or fake guys?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How about this one?


----------



## chezzy79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Any help is appreciated, thank you everyone!


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ChronoTraveler said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 2824290


Real


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



chezzy79 said:


> Any help is appreciated, thank you everyone!
> View attachment 2829546
> View attachment 2829554
> View attachment 2829562
> View attachment 2829570


Real


----------



## chezzy79

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## DougDons

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I've been lurking for awhile and wanted to ask about this Grand Carrera Calibre 8. On the back of the watch I asked about the number (since its not clear) and the seller told me it was No. 2992 (not sure if that helps). Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bennjito

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,

I found this watch recently and am very curious about its authenticity and value.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Cheers.





























Cheers.


----------



## atomicdigi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys, bought this CV2010-2 from a dealer on Ebay in original box, all papers check out and looks legit to me (have owned several tags)

Please let me know what the experts think ,Thanks all ....


----------



## docboldo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all!

Does this seem legit? I currently have a WAB2010 and want to upgrade to this model because of the more functional bezel. The price is extremely reasonable for a new Aquaracer. Does anyone advise/disadvise purchasing from this seller?

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Automatic Mens Watch WAN2110 BA0822 760643124142 | eBay


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



atomicdigi said:


> Hi Guys, bought this CV2010-2 from a dealer on Ebay in original box, all papers check out and looks legit to me (have owned several tags)
> 
> Please let me know what the experts think ,Thanks all ....
> 
> View attachment 2850322
> 
> View attachment 2850346
> View attachment 2850370
> View attachment 2850394
> View attachment 2850418
> View attachment 2850458
> View attachment 2850466
> 
> View attachment 2850498
> View attachment 2850506
> View attachment 2850522
> View attachment 2850546


Looks real to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



b1gj1m304 said:


> 3rd Character (1st digit) = Movement 1= Qtz 2 = Automatic 3= Manual Wind 5 = Chronometer (there is a 7, but I think that's the new wheel chronos..)


That's the electro-mechanical calibre S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dyland321

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey im pretty much set on buying this watch, let me know what you guys think about authenticity. Pictures arent so great but worth a try.. 
Tag Heuer Carerra Reduced Price


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Nothing there to indicate it's s fake. It's a bit too cheap for my liking though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedorsea

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I've been offered a Tag Heuer WAB1120. The seller has the original box & guarantee card, but has not yet confirmed that numbers match. Attached a 4 poorish photos I've got. Appreciate that there is non of the movement, but any advice would be much appreciated regarding potentially authenticity.

Many thanks, Tim


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



speedorsea said:


> Hello, I've been offered a Tag Heuer WAB1120. The seller has the original box & guarantee card, but has not yet confirmed that numbers match. Attached a 4 poorish photos I've got. Appreciate that there is non of the movement, but any advice would be much appreciated regarding potentially authenticity.
> 
> Many thanks, Tim


looks ok, not sure what's going on with the diver extension


----------



## Dyland321

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just purchased this piece from Craigslist. It came with box and original receipt with matching serial, but just thought i'd run it past this thread. Also wanted some advice about polishing it(little too much scratching for my liking). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ctorres1994

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi I'm looking to purchase this watch but I'm not sure if it's fake or not. I'm new to the watch scene and I would love to buy this tag. 
Tag Heuer Formula 1 | eBay


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Ctorres1994 said:


> Hi I'm looking to purchase this watch but I'm not sure if it's fake or not. I'm new to the watch scene and I would love to buy this tag.
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 | eBay


legit,check the condition of the rubber bumpers these are often in a sorry state.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dyland321 said:


> Just purchased this piece from Craigslist. It came with box and original receipt with matching serial, but just thought i'd run it past this thread. Also wanted some advice about polishing it(little too much scratching for my liking). Thanks in advance.


I can see nothing to suggest it's a fake and to be sure I'm comparing it with mine which I just happen to be wearing at the moment.

I bought mine new from an AD a few years ago so I know mine's real!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob87

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all

Is this a genuine Tag Heuer kirium? , recently bought so I hope it is..

I know the pusher at the top is missing but I guess I'll replace it soon. What are your thoughts? thanks in advanced!













!


----------



## watchenthusiast3000

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

.


----------



## charliexx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this an authentic Tag and what could be a fair price for it, someone is selling it to me.


----------



## Golferkid61

Can anyone tell me if this universal Geneve microtor is real?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Golferkid61 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this universal Geneve microtor is real?


wrong forum - can't help Ya but someone else may do


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



charliexx said:


> Is this an authentic Tag and what could be a fair price for it, someone is selling it to me.


Why no pictures of the back, but it's fake anyway, this is a heavly copied model, quick give aways are the date window and font


----------



## richarditf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all, 
need some help here to see if this could be authentic?

Tag Kirium F1

I have the opportunity to go see it eventually. Just don't want to drive 2 hours if I can know it's a fake beforehand!

Thank you so much for all the help!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



richarditf said:


> Hi all,
> need some help here to see if this could be authentic?
> 
> Tag Kirium F1
> 
> I have the opportunity to go see it eventually. Just don't want to drive 2 hours if I can know it's a fake beforehand!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the help!
> 
> View attachment 2963954


Looks like the genuine article to me


----------



## richarditf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Looks like the genuine article to me


Thank you !!!

Now if I go see in person, is there anything I should check?

I called an authorized dealer and he said he could authenticate with his expert opinion. 
But he said some replica are so good, the only way to authenticate is to send to Tag.

what do you guys think?

The seller might not want to wait all 4 weeks without being paid waiting for Tag to get back to us lol


----------



## richarditf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The seller is also telling me there is a slight decoloration on the sapphire glass near the 3 o'clock digit. We can see it on the picture. Is it possible to have this on a sapphire glass?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



richarditf said:


> Thank you !!!
> 
> Now if I go see in person, is there anything I should check?
> 
> I called an authorized dealer and he said he could authenticate with his expert opinion.
> But he said some replica are so good, the only way to authenticate is to send to Tag.
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> The seller might not want to wait all 4 weeks without being paid waiting for Tag to get back to us lol


you can normally tell especially with the watch in hand but it's down to the individual shop/person


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



richarditf said:


> The seller is also telling me there is a slight decoloration on the sapphire glass near the 3 o'clock digit. We can see it on the picture. Is it possible to have this on a sapphire glass?


who knows - could be either, I'd move on & forget this watch, you'll never be happy with it.


----------



## gekos

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Absolutely fake Monaco. So far gets 34 bids...
Tag Heuer Monaco | eBay


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

yep - thats a bad one - instant fake.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



richarditf said:


> The seller is also telling me there is a slight decoloration on the sapphire glass near the 3 o'clock digit. We can see it on the picture. Is it possible to have this on a sapphire glass?


Its got a anti reflective coating that is probably came off that is cause the discoloring, its a great watch just remember that it wear very small, I flipped mine 2 weeks again for that very reason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrozenheart

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi there, I'm a newbie and this is one of my first posts/reply other than asking questions on the sales section. I came across this Patek Philippe at an antique stall and would need help identifying if it is worth anything. I did a bit of reading and am guessing its a fake/replica, but I just wanted to get a confirmation from you WIS/gurus. Thank you!


----------



## gekos

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



phrozenheart said:


> Hi there, I'm a newbie and this is one of my first posts/reply other than asking questions on the sales section. I came across this Patek Philippe at an antique stall and would need help identifying if it is worth anything. I did a bit of reading and am guessing its a fake/replica, but I just wanted to get a confirmation from you WIS/gurus. Thank you!


Wrong forum, but yes it is fake!


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



phrozenheart said:


> Hi there, I'm a newbie and this is one of my first posts/reply other than asking questions on the sales section. I came across this Patek Philippe at an antique stall and would need help identifying if it is worth anything. I did a bit of reading and am guessing its a fake/replica, but I just wanted to get a confirmation from you WIS/gurus. Thank you!


yep 100% fake and worthless


----------



## AlBundy

Hi! I just bought a Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAK2111.BA0830. The first thing that strike me after I receive it, is that the helium escape valve is non-rotating. Is it supposed to be stuck or do I have a fake watch?


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AlBundy said:


> Hi! I just bought a Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAK2111.BA0830. The first thing that strike me after I receive it, is that the helium escape valve is non-rotating. Is it supposed to be stuck or do I have a fake watch?


It's an automatic release. Leave it alone.


----------



## watchabout

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everyone, first post here. I'm looking at this Tag Heuer SEL on eBay, it was the watch of my dreams back in my teen years and now finally can afford it. Can anyone help me discern whether it is legit or not?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321647365896

Thanks in advance for your help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchabout said:


> Hello everyone, first post here. I'm looking at this Tag Heuer SEL on eBay, it was the watch of my dreams back in my teen years and now finally can afford it. Can anyone help me discern whether it is legit or not?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321647365896
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good, but you'll have to get it serviced right out of the gate, which will likely take a month. Kind of takes the excitement out of finally getting the watch you want, no?


----------



## lenlight00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Authentic Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## watchabout

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vlance said:


> Looks good, but you'll have to get it serviced right out of the gate, which will likely take a month. Kind of takes the excitement out of finally getting the watch you want, no?


Yes it does, but the upside is the price is really good (or isn't?)

I can wait a few weeks as long as I save money.

Do you think it's good for the price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethatch2100

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can someone confirm the authenticity to the best of their knowledge for me on this watch


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchabout said:


> Yes it does, but the upside is the price is really good (or isn't?)
> 
> I can wait a few weeks as long as I save money.
> 
> Do you think it's good for the price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the tough part is, it's a watch you've always wanted, and their are very few around. The other side is, that it's simply not worth $525 plus a $200 service (it's going to need an overhaul running a minute and a half behind/day).

I would want to see if the seller would settle on $400 based on the circumstances.


----------



## lenlight00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



lenlight00 said:


> Authentic Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Would love to know if this Tag is authentic. Thanks for the help!


----------



## watchabout

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vlance said:


> Well, the tough part is, it's a watch you've always wanted, and their are very few around. The other side is, that it's simply not worth $525 plus a $200 service (it's going to need an overhaul running a minute and a half behind/day).
> 
> I would want to see if the seller would settle on $400 based on the circumstances.


That makes sense. I'll check with him.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ethatch2100 said:


> Can someone confirm the authenticity to the best of their knowledge for me on this watch
> View attachment 3000914
> View attachment 3000922
> View attachment 3000930
> View attachment 3000938


the watch is real, but, the worn rubber can't be replaced unless you change the whole case which is very expensive.


----------



## watchabout

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi again,

Thoughts on this Link? The price seems to good to be true, I know the auction is not over yet but if it stays in this range then it really is a bargain. Possible fake here?
Thanks!

Authentic Tag Heuer Link WJF2112 Automatic Blue Steel Mens Luxury Watch | eBay


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchabout said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Thoughts on this Link? The price seems to good to be true, I know the auction is not over yet but if it stays in this range then it really is a bargain. Possible fake here?
> Thanks!
> 
> Authentic Tag Heuer Link WJF2112 Automatic Blue Steel Mens Luxury Watch | eBay


I think it's real, although the bezel ought to be polished steel. Looks like this one has been brushed for some reason, which has not enhanced the watch imo.


----------



## ethatch2100

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> the watch is real, but, the worn rubber can't be replaced unless you change the whole case which is very expensive.


Ok Thank you. I had read somewhere of possibly only replacing the middle case do you know if thats true


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes I meant middle case, but the replacement cost will be more than the watch is worth, I maybe wrong but I think the deteriorated rubber on the Chrono version compromises the water resistance.


----------



## watchabout

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you experts think of this watch?
Seller claims they've been selling since 2010 but they just started on ebay a month ago.

Tag Heuer Link Automatic Calibre 6 Ref WJF211B No Reserve | eBay

As usual thanks for your help.
D.


----------



## vwown3d

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just saw this in the classifieds section.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-t...duced-now-including-heuer-buckle-1546034.html







the date wheel looks to be off as well as the second hand for the chrono.. The lume dots look ok... Not sure if these are just common problems for the Monaco.


----------



## Dejadragon

WA1411 with 371.513 stamped on the back. I think it's from 92 or 93. The bracelet seems good quality amd has some wear. I'm pretty sure it's legit but would like to know your opinion. 

Thanks


----------



## watchabout

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I think it's real, although the bezel ought to be polished steel. Looks like this one has been brushed for some reason, which has not enhanced the watch imo.


Thanks yo!


----------



## watchabout

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

Me again with another watch to submit to your expertise.

Tag Heuer Mercedes Benz SLR Calibre 17 Car Automatic Watch CAG2010 | eBay

The price seems way too low for this model, not to mention I've never seen one with blue dial, Also, Calibre11 does not mention the blue dial ever existed.
Do you think this is a fake?

As always, thanks a lot.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is it really blue or just a trick of the photos. Price is only the current bid. I'm not entirely sure if it's fake or not, but the general condition and lustre bothers me.


----------



## watchabout

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'd say it's really blue. All the pics look like that and the coot isn't really varying from each photo.

I noticed some scratches on the bezel but nothing else out of the ordinary.

I know the price it's only the current bid but it is very unusual for it to be this low this late in the auction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robinhouse

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

did not see this sticky before...is this watch a replica? fairly certain it's fake after looking at photos on this forum, luckily I have not bid yet. There were a few irregularities that even I noticed as someone with basically no knowledge hence the original post https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/replica-1603810.html#post13246314. It would be great if someone can confirm my suspicions so I don't put in a cheap bid


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



robinhouse said:


> did not see this sticky before...is this watch a replica? fairly certain it's fake after looking at photos on this forum, luckily I have not bid yet. There were a few irregularities that even I noticed as someone with basically no knowledge hence the original post https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/replica-1603810.html#post13246314. It would be great if someone can confirm my suspicions so I don't put in a cheap bid


This is the 90s classic Fake, shinny dials and off green logo matched with a metal case that will send your skin green.

Its closer to being a sauage than a real Tag Heuer


----------



## Gunnar_917

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchabout said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me again with another watch to submit to your expertise.
> 
> Tag Heuer Mercedes Benz SLR Calibre 17 Car Automatic Watch CAG2010 | eBay
> 
> The price seems way too low for this model, not to mention I've never seen one with blue dial, Also, Calibre11 does not mention the blue dial ever existed.
> Do you think this is a fake?
> 
> As always, thanks a lot.


I think it is fake. I'm not sure whether one of these were released by Heuer. The dial itself looks black to me but I can see how you get blue, esp. in the first two photos. The blue tinge happened because the photographer didn't do a great job with the pics.

There is something about the finishing of the watch though which doesn't look right, it just doesn't look well made. Hence why I think it is a fake.


----------



## watchabout

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Gunnar_917 said:


> I think it is fake. I'm not sure whether one of these were released by Heuer. The dial itself looks black to me but I can see how you get blue, esp. in the first two photos. The blue tinge happened because the photographer didn't do a great job with the pics.
> 
> There is something about the finishing of the watch though which doesn't look right, it just doesn't look well made. Hence why I think it is a fake.


I thought the same, I can't pinpoint it, but something looks off. I think I'm gonna pass.

Thanks for your input.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knalpot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this Tissot PRC 200 (non chrono) legit?


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



knalpot said:


> Is this Tissot PRC 200 (non chrono) legit?
> 
> View attachment 3155626
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155634


wrong forum - no expert on tissot

try posting in the tissot forum


----------



## dmacal

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I wonder could someone comment on this watch. I cant tell if it is all correct. Thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dmacal said:


> Hi, I wonder could someone comment on this watch. I cant tell if it is all correct. Thanks
> View attachment 3204922
> View attachment 3204930
> View attachment 3204938
> View attachment 3204946
> View attachment 3204954
> View attachment 3204970


Looks to be genuine


----------



## dmacal

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thanks


----------



## knalpot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> wrong forum - no expert on tissot
> 
> try posting in the tissot forum


Oh my god, that's so embarassing o|

anyway, i pulled the trigger on that watch and now is looking at a local ads on a vintage Tag Heuer that i would like the community's opinion on:

here's the 1st watch:

















here's the 2nd watch

















any help identifying the authenticity of these watches will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



knalpot said:


> Oh my god, that's so embarassing o|
> 
> anyway, i pulled the trigger on that watch and now is looking at a local ads on a vintage Tag Heuer that i would like the community's opinion on:
> 
> here's the 1st watch:
> 
> here's the 2nd watch
> 
> any help identifying the authenticity of these watches will be appreciated, thanks!


First watch - the model number matches that watch. I think it's genuine. Quite an unusual looking 3000 series. The second one probably looks OK but not sure what model it is, would ideally like to see the caseback too. The bracelet doesn't appear to be a great fit.


----------



## Gunnar_917

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

As above.

only thing with those watches is that they look terribly dated


----------



## knalpot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> First watch - the model number matches that watch. I think it's genuine. Quite an unusual looking 3000 series. The second one probably looks OK but not sure what model it is, would ideally like to see the caseback too. The bracelet doesn't appear to be a great fit.


Thanks, no caseback pics on the second one, though



Gunnar_917 said:


> As above.
> 
> only thing with those watches is that they look terribly dated


Thanks and what do you mean by terribly dated? outdated or not in a great shape?


----------



## JHopp

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys,

I was wondering if this watch of TAG Heuer is authentic, it seems legit, but asking the experts is always good to do |>.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



knalpot said:


> Oh my god, that's so embarassing o|
> 
> anyway, i pulled the trigger on that watch and now is looking at a local ads on a vintage Tag Heuer that i would like the community's opinion on:
> 
> here's the 1st watch:
> 
> View attachment 3216610
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216618
> 
> 
> any help identifying the authenticity of these watches will be appreciated, thanks!


These pictures are lifted from an old for sale advertisement late last year in Indonesia. Assuming the watch is now for sale again, at best, they do not represent the watch in it's current condition.
Ask the seller to provide current pictures of the actual watch before purchasing.
Personally, I would stay away.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JHopp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if this watch of TAG Heuer is authentic, it seems legit, but asking the experts is always good to do |>.
> 
> View attachment 3242930
> View attachment 3242938
> View attachment 3242946
> View attachment 3242954


Pictures appear to be of a genuine 2000 series in reasonably good condition.
As with anything on eBay, you buy the seller so review feedback and ask questions to increase your level of confidence.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JHopp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if this watch of TAG Heuer is authentic, it seems legit, but asking the experts is always good to do |>.
> 
> View attachment 3242930
> View attachment 3242938
> View attachment 3242946
> View attachment 3242954


It is a real Tag Heuer but the date wheel being out of line means it could either be faulty or its been poorly worked on, or the movements been replaced.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> It is a real Tag Heuer but the date wheel being out of line means it could either be faulty or its been poorly worked on, or the movements been replaced.


Damn!!!
I didn't even notice.
Well picked up! What a great eye for detail you have.


----------



## Gunnar_917

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



knalpot said:


> Thanks, no caseback pics on the second one, though
> 
> Thanks and what do you mean by terribly dated? outdated or not in a great shape?


Outdated


----------



## JHopp

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks a lot guys! Appreciate it. This watch is listed on eBay for a min. of 270 euro. Seems like a good deal, but the original box and papers are missing he says.


----------



## NashinH

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi All

I have just purchased a mint Tag Heuer Kirium F1 Ana-Digi CL111A.BA0700 from a reputable dealer for USD$ 530. I would like to know if it is an authentic piece or a fake as I have 30 days to return it. Here are the pics below, I would like to also know if I purchased it at a good price. Would you kind people also be able to help me to authenticate if the model number, serial number and all the features of the watch are correct? If the piece is authentic, how would I tell what year this model was made from the serial number?

Lastly, I have heard that this is the rarest of the Kirium pieces because of its Analog/Digital nature? Is this true?

Thanks for all your guys help in advance.


----------



## Admof

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



NashinH said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just purchased a mint Tag Heuer Kirium F1 Ana-Digi CL111A.BA0700 from a reputable dealer for USD$ 530. I would like to know if it is an authentic piece or a fake as I have 30 days to return it. Here are the pics below(2nd photo is a stock photo) will take more out of the front later, I would like to also know if I purchased it at a good price. Would you kind people also be able to help me to authenticate if the model number, serial number and all the features of the watch are correct? If the piece is authentic, how would I tell what year this model was made from the serial number?
> 
> Lastly, I have heard that this is the rarest of the Kirium pieces because of its Analog/Digital nature? Is this true?
> 
> Thanks for all your guys help in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3274978
> 
> View attachment 3275618


Looks real enough - couldn't say on price tho


----------



## WJtimes

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, found a used Tag Heuer Aquaracer for sale at a great price from a Jeweler. It has the box with it however I have concerns as the owner of this store conducts himself in a sleazy/shady fashion. It's a nice store but it prompted me to look closer at the watch. 
The front looks as a standard Aquaracer Automatic Chrono with black face should look, I do not have pics of the from however I asked him to send me pics of the movement to confirm.
















So my research has shown me that the older calibre 16 had a solid rotor but now has 2 holes.....so this would be older. However there are no geneva stripes. I know even counterfeits nowadays add in bad "cotes de Geneve" but based off these pics are you able to determine its authenticity?

Thanks


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



WJtimes said:


> Hey guys, found a used Tag Heuer Aquaracer for sale at a great price from a Jeweler. It has the box with it however I have concerns as the owner of this store conducts himself in a sleazy/shady fashion. It's a nice store but it prompted me to look closer at the watch.
> The front looks as a standard Aquaracer Automatic Chrono with black face should look, I do not have pics of the from however I asked him to send me pics of the movement to confirm.
> 
> View attachment 3284138
> 
> View attachment 3284146
> 
> 
> So my research has shown me that the older calibre 16 had a solid rotor but now has 2 holes.....so this would be older. However there are no geneva stripes. I know even counterfeits nowadays add in bad "cotes de Geneve" but based off these pics are you able to determine its authenticity?
> 
> Thanks


without pictures of the whole watch this is pointless, if you don't like the way in which the shop operates then walk away, why would anyone not send details pictures.


----------



## gfbl

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph Watch | eBay

Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph Watch | eBay

Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph Watch | eBay

is this real?


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gfbl said:


> Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph Watch | eBay
> 
> Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph Watch | eBay
> 
> Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph Watch | eBay
> 
> is this real?


Fake price is a dead give away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfw said:


> Fake price is a dead give away


Yes, definite fake. Have reported to eBay. Others should do the same as the more people that report it, the more likely it is to be removed.


----------



## knalpot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,

Can you check if this one's legit or not?

































Higher res Pics available here:


http://imgur.com/RmHDZ


The back said:

XCAZ2011
XX018376

Thank you!


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



knalpot said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you check if this one's legit or not?
> 
> View attachment 3331842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331850
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331866
> 
> 
> Higher res Pics available here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/RmHDZ
> 
> 
> The back said:
> 
> XCAZ2011
> XX018376
> 
> Thank you!


I am gona go and say its fake, model no makes no sense

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I also say fake. Clasp looks all wrong, and I don't recognise that F1 model.


----------



## HSTDriver

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all, I'm new to the forum (and quite new to the world of premium watches) and I have a query about a TAG heuer that my wife bought me last year. It came from a jewellers close to me who insist on their website that all the pre-owned watches are genuine. 
I believe it to be a TAG heuer 1000 Professional (dating back to late 80's/early 90's?). Though it came in a generic box, with no paperwork. I do have a breitling from the same shop, which has all it's paperwork and box, so I don't think it's a fly by night operation.

That said, i do believe it to be a 'grey market' watch, as the serial number has been polished out (in the right light, you can just make out '980' but no more

I have pored over websites for hours on end trying to find this watch, and can find many that are similar, some have a different colour face, some have the same dial but say '1000' on it, some are exactly the same as mine but with a black date, some have the same markings and white date but with a dark dial. Some say 'quartz' but mine doesn't, just 'professional 200 meters' I have found some which are exactly the same as mine but with black or gold cases and bands.

Anyways I was in Timpson yesterday getting a new pin on another (cheap) watch ad the manager saw my TAG on my wrist and said 'that's a replica' - I asked him how he could tell and he said 'Can tell it a mile off, mate' - despite me poring over pics and websites about fakes and being fairly certain that mine is genuine. He gave me no further information, just his smug assurance that he 'knew it was a replica'

This fella in Timpson has previous as he has previously seen me wearing my Breitling and the first thing he wanted to know was whether it was genuine or not.

Anyways, here are some pics of my TAG, any information about it (and the series in general) would be hugely appreciated, many thanks.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HSTDriver said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum (and quite new to the world of premium watches) and I have a query about a TAG heuer that my wife bought me last year. It came from a jewellers close to me who insist on their website that all the pre-owned watches are genuine.
> I believe it to be a TAG heuer 1000 Professional (dating back to late 80's/early 90's?). Though it came in a generic box, with no paperwork. I do have a breitling from the same shop, which has all it's paperwork and box, so I don't think it's a fly by night operation.
> 
> That said, i do believe it to be a 'grey market' watch, as the serial number has been polished out (in the right light, you can just make out '980' but no more
> 
> I have pored over websites for hours on end trying to find this watch, and can find many that are similar, some have a different colour face, some have the same dial but say '1000' on it, some are exactly the same as mine but with a black date, some have the same markings and white date but with a dark dial. Some say 'quartz' but mine doesn't, just 'professional 200 meters' I have found some which are exactly the same as mine but with black or gold cases and bands.
> 
> Anyways I was in Timpson yesterday getting a new pin on another (cheap) watch ad the manager saw my TAG on my wrist and said 'that's a replica' - I asked him how he could tell and he said 'Can tell it a mile off, mate' - despite me poring over pics and websites about fakes and being fairly certain that mine is genuine. He gave me no further information, just his smug assurance that he 'knew it was a replica'
> 
> This fella in Timpson has previous as he has previously seen me wearing my Breitling and the first thing he wanted to know was whether it was genuine or not.
> 
> Anyways, here are some pics of my TAG, any information about it (and the series in general) would be hugely appreciated, many thanks.
> View attachment 3333642
> View attachment 3333650
> View attachment 3333658
> View attachment 3333666


I'm 95% sure that's genuine. The bloke in Timpsons sounds like an idiot either way.


----------



## HSTDriver

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you so much for the response, I am (and always was) certain it is genuine, but I let the guy get to me. I'm pretty annoyed at myself to be honest.

Time to write a little complaint to Timpson


----------



## guswoqja

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi

i have a question about tag heuer 1500 professional

I bought watch from ebay and I wanna know

the wach is fake or not

model # is 929. 113g. 2
serial # u78448

plz help me to find the watch is fake or not

thank you for reading my post!!


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



guswoqja said:


> hi
> 
> i have a question about tag heuer 1500 professional
> 
> I bought watch from ebay and I wanna know
> 
> the wach is fake or not
> 
> model # is 929. 113g. 2
> serial # u78448
> 
> plz help me to find the watch is fake or not
> 
> thank you for reading my post!!


Looks genuine to me.

As with the 1000 above (they are very similar), the chance of any fakes still being around and running are quite slim. Most will have died long ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph J

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I am curious about this Kirium I just purchased off eBay, I appologize for the short detail pics, as I took these right from the listing, I haven't received the watch yet to take my own(tracking= 5 days left) I only got suspicious when the seller failed to answer any of my post-sale questions (simple things about shipping details, signature, etc..) which, before I'm called out, yes, I should have asked before, but they weren't pertinent towards my purchase decision, simply follow up.. and it wasn't until afterwards I read he owns a pawn shop, I thought he was original watch owner before. Numbers on back read= WL1115 KR9111 Thanks for help! Paid a fair Kirium price of $400.


----------



## NashinH

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The band looks real and the model number is correct for that watch face. Picture of the face is too blurry to say for sure. It's a worrying factor that the seller is being evasive post sale but I would say it's real but Google the serial number and if you get any hits then there would be cause for worry and if that checks out then take it to your closest AD to authenticate it (might be a $10 - $20 fee) . Post more pics when you get it.


----------



## Joseph J

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Will post more pics upon arrival, and good tip about Googling for multiple hits, I do thank you for the help, what first caught my eye is that he said "new battery" but every pic had the second hand in same place, that's what prompted me to shoot him random questions to test integrity of seller, to no avail.


----------



## 3wheeler7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HSTDriver said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum (and quite new to the world of premium watches) and I have a query about a TAG heuer that my wife bought me last year. It came from a jewellers close to me who insist on their website that all the pre-owned watches are genuine.
> I believe it to be a TAG heuer 1000 Professional (dating back to late 80's/early 90's?). Though it came in a generic box, with no paperwork. I do have a breitling from the same shop, which has all it's paperwork and box, so I don't think it's a fly by night operation.
> 
> That said, i do believe it to be a 'grey market' watch, as the serial number has been polished out (in the right light, you can just make out '980' but no more
> 
> I have pored over websites for hours on end trying to find this watch, and can find many that are similar, some have a different colour face, some have the same dial but say '1000' on it, some are exactly the same as mine but with a black date, some have the same markings and white date but with a dark dial. Some say 'quartz' but mine doesn't, just 'professional 200 meters' I have found some which are exactly the same as mine but with black or gold cases and bands.
> 
> Anyways I was in Timpson yesterday getting a new pin on another (cheap) watch ad the manager saw my TAG on my wrist and said 'that's a replica' - I asked him how he could tell and he said 'Can tell it a mile off, mate' - despite me poring over pics and websites about fakes and being fairly certain that mine is genuine. He gave me no further information, just his smug assurance that he 'knew it was a replica'
> 
> This fella in Timpson has previous as he has previously seen me wearing my Breitling and the first thing he wanted to know was whether it was genuine or not.
> 
> Anyways, here are some pics of my TAG, any information about it (and the series in general) would be hugely appreciated, many thanks.
> View attachment 3333642
> View attachment 3333650
> View attachment 3333658
> View attachment 3333666


If that's a fake then all these are fakes too!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-heuer-tag-heuer-lume-dial-diver-night-diver-776803.html


----------



## Agentiggy

I have a formula 1 grande date and I noticed a "W" engraving on the frame under where the strap attaches so it's pretty hidden. Does anyone know what this is? I purchased it preowned but I took it to a reputable dealer and they told me it looked real. Just noticed the "W" today.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Agentiggy said:


> I have a formula 1 grande date and I noticed a "W" engraving on the frame under where the strap attaches so it's pretty hidden. Does anyone know what this is? I purchased it preowned but I took it to a reputable dealer and they told me it looked real. Just noticed the "W" today.


pictures will help


----------



## SwingModern

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this series 1000 the real deal. Looks legit to me but need expert advice. Thanks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 28A

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,

I've got five links here to Tag Heuer / Heuer 1000 watches and wondering if someone can tell me if any of them are fakes. Thankyou! Much appreciated!

This one i'm a little iffy on. Movement / no screws holding the movement in / Dial says Heuer but case says TAG.. Heuer Professional 1000 Submariner 38mm Diver Men&apos;s Watch Vintage 2 NATO Straps | eBay










I'm very keen on this one - Authentic RARE Tag Heuer 1000 Diver Quartz Men`s Watch 980 026N TH 260315 1 | eBay










This Heuer is quite nice also keen on this one - Vintage Heuer Black Coral Dive Watch Reference Number 980 029 Preowned | eBay










Two more..

Tag Heuer Professional 200 Meters | eBay










Tag Heuer WD1210 00 Men&apos;s Professional Watch | eBay


----------



## watchseeker555

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*









My best friend give me this, i just find it unbelievable that he would give me a 3k dollar watch. i mean he is rich but still. can u guys determined if this watch is the real deal or not because if it is then i should give him something in similar price in return for his birthday

thanks

Some additional picture:


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchseeker555 said:


> View attachment 3449890
> 
> 
> My best friend give me this, i just find it unbelievable that he would give me a 3k dollar watch. i mean he is rich but still. can u guys determined if this watch is the real deal or not because if it is then i should give him something in similar price in return for his birthday
> 
> thanks
> 
> Some additional picture:
> View attachment 3449954
> 
> View attachment 3449962


It certainly looks like the real deal. Maybe you want to post a better picture of the movement to be sure?


----------



## Chizzle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Know its not much to go by, but have seen this watch advertised and wondering if it was real or not. Understand replicas these days are spot on, just interested to know if anything from the pics could qualify it as legit???


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Chizzle said:


> Know its not much to go by, but have seen this watch advertised and wondering if it was real or not. Understand replicas these days are spot on, just interested to know if anything from the pics could qualify it as legit???
> View attachment 3458762
> View attachment 3458770


It looks good to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkyzergling

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry guys. Should have posted in here. My bad.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/does-tag-heuer-link-calibre-16-look-legit-1731498.html

Would mind giving me a little help before I lose buyer protection from PayPal?

*The photos of the watch, that I took are on the second page, please.

* Ty!


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks fine, and at a pretty good price too.

Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ithuriel

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looking to draw on the collective wisdom and experience of the forum members. I came across this Monaco and wanted your opinions on its legitimacy. Apologies for the quality, but the photos are not mine:


----------



## MattBrown0761

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm very new to watches and bought this old Forumla 1 on ebay...the buyer indicated it was new with tags but after I bought the item they said there were no tags just a clear plastic film on the backing...is it real or fake? did i get ripped off?

Tag Heuer Watch Brand New Never Worn Authentic | eBay


----------



## knalpot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Guys, does this one looks legit? i checked with pictures online and it looks real to me,with an exception of the rubber bumpers that already wears out.

Thank you!

















it's a Formula 1 Model WAC1110-0
Serial number is JH 7989

it also has some kind of rubber bracelet, i don't know if tag heuer made one of those..


----------



## Chizzle

MattBrown0761 said:


> I'm very new to watches and bought this old Forumla 1 on ebay...the buyer indicated it was new with tags but after I bought the item they said there were no tags just a clear plastic film on the backing...is it real or fake? did i get ripped off?
> 
> Tag Heuer Watch Brand New Never Worn Authentic | eBay


Sorry I clicked wrong button and reported by accident. Yes the watch is fake


----------



## Gina Mariz Catli

Helo there, newbie here, my husband found a rolex daytona oyster perpetual rolex 24 ad 1992,it has a small defects, it also indicate there geneveve swiss made 18k 750,is it authentic? Do u think wesell possubly sell it without the box and papers? Thanks guys


----------



## Gina Mariz Catli

This is the watch


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Gina Mariz Catli said:


> This is the watch


Not much you can tell from those pictures, except that the seller obviously has something to hide.


----------



## Compisano

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real or Fake? Owner sent me these pics, looking to get some advice from the community. Any help is always appreciated.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Compisano said:


> Real or Fake? Owner sent me these pics, looking to get some advice from the community. Any help is always appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3629122
> View attachment 3629138


Everything seems to check out on that one. I think you can be confident it's real.


----------



## Gina Mariz Catli

What do u think can we do with the watch? If its not fake were planning to sell it it is possible? My husband was goin to work when he found that rolex daytona, sorry the camera we used to take pic was not good so its blurry, were not hiding something,. Tia


----------



## Thethirdrowe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Gina Mariz Catli said:


> What do u think can we do with the watch? If its not fake were planning to sell it it is possible? My husband was goin to work when he found that rolex daytona, sorry the camera we used to take pic was not good so its blurry, were not hiding something,. Tia


Did I read correctly that they want $750, or is that number stamped on the case? Any Rolex Daytona for $750 is fake. The only way to tell if a watch is fake over the internet is to see it, and your pictures don't allow it. You could try asking this same question to the Rolex subforum (this is a Tag Heuer subforum), but I imagine they'll request better pictures. If the seller is genuine, they won't mind if the both of you go into a Rolex dealer to authenticate the watch.


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Chizzle said:


> Sorry I clicked wrong button and reported by accident. Yes the watch is fake


Please enlighten us, it looks ok to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chizzle

Dave+63 said:


> Chizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I clicked wrong button and reported by accident. Yes the watch is fake
> 
> 
> 
> Please enlighten us, it looks ok to me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Few reasons.... Have a look at how weak the colours are on the face. Look at the poor finish on the rubber i.e two protrusive lugs which haven't even been tapered properly. The watch was "Brand new" with a plastic film on the back case, and lastly it sold for $120. Who in their right mind would sell a Tag on ebay without selling a minimum buying limit. Love to be proven wrong though.


----------



## Chizzle

Chizzle said:


> Dave+63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I clicked wrong button and reported by accident. Yes the watch is fake
> 
> 
> 
> Please enlighten us, it looks ok to me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few reasons.... Have a look at how weak the colours are on the face. Look at the poor finish on the rubber i.e two protrusive lugs which haven't even been tapered properly. The watch was "Brand new" with a plastic film on the back case, and lastly it sold for $120. Who in their right mind would sell a Tag on ebay without selling a minimum buying limit. Love to be proven wrong though.
Click to expand...

 Brand new tag with plastic film in rear case, no box $120....


----------



## Chizzle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Compisano said:


> Real or Fake? Owner sent me these pics, looking to get some advice from the community. Any help is always appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3629122
> View attachment 3629138
> View attachment 3629146
> View attachment 3629154
> View attachment 3629170


Sorry mate, I'm 99% sure this is a replica, albeit a good one. A few reasons, which I have included for references with two pictures. On close inspection of the rear casing in your picture, I noted there was no numbering after 'limited edition'. There should clearly be a sequence number i.e 1242/3000 (As per numbers released for limited edition. On closer inspection, he has completely photo shopped it out! Why? probably because it reads 0001/3000.... Then I noticed the serial number and model number were photo shopped out. As per the circles in my diagram, you will see the letter gradient indentation around the rim of the case is very sloppy, really light in some places, heavy in others...... I also may be wrong on this but do TAG show rubber mold seams in $6000 watches? Cause this one clearly has it. After looking at few examples online, the reds on the case just don't pop like have seen on other examples. Regardless, you cant deny this bloke is dodgy photo shopping edition numbers out if its a genuine sale. In my opinion its a replica Tag sitting next to a replica Louis Vuitton wallet..... BUYER BEWARE


----------



## Ithuriel

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No opinions then?


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

LOL OBVIOUSLY a fake. Says Carrera on the dial and Monaco on the case back. Don't know how they overlooked that one in the design!!

Cheers,

David



Compisano said:


> Real or Fake? Owner sent me these pics, looking to get some advice from the community. Any help is always appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3629122
> View attachment 3629138
> View attachment 3629146
> View attachment 3629154
> View attachment 3629170


----------



## Thethirdrowe

It's a replica Carrera "Monaco Grand Prix Edition", so it should say "Monaco" on the caseback. Still a naughty rep though.


----------



## Compisano

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

He also just sent these pics of the back (if it changes anything). Would love to hear more thoughts.


----------



## Chizzle

dmr33 said:


> LOL OBVIOUSLY a fake. Says Carrera on the dial and Monaco on the case back. Don't know how they overlooked that one in the design!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> Compisano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real or Fake? Owner sent me these pics, looking to get some advice from the community. Any help is always appreciated.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3629122&d=1428873273"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Dave the genuine spec has carrera on dial, monaca back case as its Monaco GP Limited Edition....


----------



## Chizzle

Compisano said:


> He also just sent these pics of the back (if it changes anything). Would love to hear more thoughts. [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3639538&d=1428959508"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Tell him to give you a clear pic of the serial number without constantly blocking it on purpose with his thumb. If its genuine and hes a genuine owner/seller why would he care. Then ask why he photo shopped it out of the other pic.


----------



## Compisano

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Already ahead of you on that Chizzle, asked him for it immediately after he sent those pics! I can understand what you're saying about some of it though, for example, in the pic that Tag Heuer uses to market the watch, the colours have been enhanced to catch the eye (which is why everything seems to 'pop' a little more in that pic). He has stated that he doesn't mind going to a Tag dealer to authenticate it, which is what I'd ultimately do anyway before buying the watch, but would rather save myself 2+ hours on the road if I can. Again, all input from the community is much appreciated on this one, you guys rock!

Updated:

He says that he blocked the serial number for the purposes of avoiding somebody using his serial number to manufacture a fake watch.


----------



## Chizzle

Yeah awesome mate that's win win then. From the most recent pics the case looks accurate. Perhaps the original was just an astonishingly bad photo rear case. Definitely get certified prior!


----------



## chaseschmidt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all,


It hurts me to even ask this question, since my Aquaracer was a gift from my bride on our wedding day in August 2011. She purchased this watch from Amazon (please, no jeering here... I realize Amazon is not an AD, and that it is considered "grey market"). as if the "direct from Amazon" marketing language guaranteed an authentic timepiece. She did not know of the risks here, since it appears some people have purchased authentic Tags from Amazon.


Almost immediately, I noticed that the watch was losing time much more rapidly than I thought it should. To this day, almost four years since receiving it, I have to reset it regularly to maintain a reliable time. Currently, the local time is 10:46 CST, and the watch reads 10:43, having last been reset _four minutes ahead of time_ about a month ago. That adds up to a loss of ~7 minutes a month. First question: is that even normal?


I am also concerned about the serial number. In one of the attached pictures, the serial number is clearly 7 digits. My research has shown that Tag serial numbers are _generally_ six digits (two letters + four numbers). Is this a dead giveaway of a fake?


I have not contacted an AD to inspect the watch, nor have I sent it in for cleaning, recalibration, or any type of service. I am concerned that they will refuse to service it.


As much as I would like to proceed in blissful ignorance, I would just like to know whether I've been living a lie over the past four years.


Chase


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

My WAN2110 is 7-digits (3 alphabets and 4 numerals) engraved on the caseback.


----------



## chaseschmidt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the reply, Snoweagle. Did you purchase yours from an AD?


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



chaseschmidt said:


> Thanks for the reply, Snoweagle. Did you purchase yours from an AD?


Yes got it from an AD at 15% off over 2 years ago and mine is losing around 6 to 7 seconds per day. Don't worry, yours is 100% legit and if I'm not mistaken, automatic watches shouldn't be losing anything more than 10 seconds per day from factory settings.


----------



## Chizzle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks very much real to me, really strong blacks, precision edges and bracelet numbering which you dont see on too many reps. My auto has 3 letters/4 numbers. Dont worry about losing 7 minutes a month, its an automatic, they're notorious for it.....


----------



## chaseschmidt

Thank you. All of your comments are very helpful.

I think I will just suck it up and send it off to be serviced. Should hopefully resolve the accuracy issue (though, it's good to know that it's still within normal deviation for an auto).

I would've thought that a true counterfeit would've fallen apart or shown signs of shoddy workmanship by now, especially since its been worn daily for four years. Paint chipping, glass scratching, broken bracelet/lug pins, etc. I had a fake Rolex as a kid (brought back from NYC by a well-meaning relative), and it lasted maybe two years of frequent wear before the bracelet came off and the movement stopped winding.

My final question is, what should a movement service cost? My jeweler has a Tag-authorized watch repair person, but I also realize that my Amazon purchase voids any factory warranty anyway, so maybe I could stick with a trusted, yet not authorized repair person? Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chizzle

You can tell by the feel in hand, the weight, smooth flow of the links, accuracy of the date adjust and flawless inside the dial. Timing can be mimicked, quality can't, although there are $100 rips and $500rips.... Your service will be $500 plus, if you can tolerate it, id just re-adjust it every couple of weeks, its therapeutic anyway. If you want a service, take it directly to the manufacturers store


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just tell the service centre you want to regulate your watch. I've yet to send mine for the first servicing so can't advise any cost. From what i know, a general servicing should be done between 4 to 7 years and usually they'll change out the gaskets especially, in order to retain water-resistance of the watch. Other than that, they should also check the movement, crown, stem, tube and hands as well so overall cost should be quite substantial.


----------



## GNP1979

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Guys, hello, I'm really happy to be amongst fellow watch enthsusiasts. Pls check this one out, although I know these particular photos don't help much

Tag Heuer Stainless Steel Carrera Grand Date GMT Automatic Watch Ref WAV5113 027543000069 | eBay

Ever since I bought it I was sure it was genuine but today I saw some creepy replica photos, with model and serial numbers on the case back and I got a bit worried... I checked myself that there is a "2892A2" engraving in the movement and also the number of jewels, but I cannot be sure.

Thanx in advance!!!


----------



## GNP1979

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dave, this is a pic of my WW2111








Which is the same watch. The model number should be on one corner, under "water" and the serial on the other bottom corner, under "sapphire". I still can't understand why ChrispyBrownies watch has no numbers, otherwise it's flawless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmessenger

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys. First post here, so go easy on me. I need some of your expert help identifying if this Carrera is the real deal.


----------



## blx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey all,

I came across this one and although it is only one pic that they have provided (and a poor pic at that) it just seems that the chrono circles are too small. Your thoughts?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



blx said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I came across this one and although it is only one pic that they have provided (and a poor pic at that) it just seems that the chrono circles are too small. Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3663690


Yes, looks very fake


----------



## GNP1979

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



GNP1979 said:


> Guys, hello, I'm really happy to be amongst fellow watch enthsusiasts. Pls check this one out, although I know these particular photos don't help much
> 
> Tag Heuer Stainless Steel Carrera Grand Date GMT Automatic Watch Ref WAV5113 027543000069 | eBay
> 
> Ever since I bought it I was sure it was genuine but today I saw some creepy replica photos, with model and serial numbers on the case back and I got a bit worried... I checked myself that there is a "2892A2" engraving in the movement and also the number of jewels, but I cannot be sure.
> 
> Thanx in advance!!!


Can anyone give an opinion pls?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yep, real - buy it!!


----------



## GNP1979

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If you're referring to mine Gunnar, I got it a month ago but I got suspicious afterwards!!! Thanks for replying!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chizzle

GNP1979 said:


> GNP1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, hello, I'm really happy to be amongst fellow watch enthsusiasts. Pls check this one out, although I know these particular photos don't help much
> 
> Tag Heuer Stainless Steel Carrera Grand Date GMT Automatic Watch Ref WAV5113 027543000069 | eBay
> 
> Ever since I bought it I was sure it was genuine but today I saw some creepy replica photos, with model and serial numbers on the case back and I got a bit worried... I checked myself that there is a "2892A2" engraving in the movement and also the number of jewels, but I cannot be sure.
> 
> Thanx in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone give an opinion pls?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Certainly looks genuine by the photos, could probably have a better idea seeing the back case a bit clearer. The seller clearly has an extensive range of high calibre watches, with 1 negative feedback from 500sales. Think you can rest assured this is genuine, and quite a good buy.


----------



## GNP1979

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for looking it up, Chizzle!! Only thing that bothers me is that the crown's screwing in finishes with the crown in an a awkward position, with the tag sign not aligned. I got in a good price I think, 1,5K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chizzle

For gods sake mate, have it certified by a TAG dealer if you have doubts! He'd give you a refund before having his name trashed. Yeah I didn't notice the alignment


----------



## GNP1979

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, I know he would, he was really stand up guy through the transaction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chizzle

Disregard


----------



## Pmessenger

Pmessenger said:


> Hey guys. First post here, so go easy on me. I need some of your expert help identifying if this Carrera is the real deal.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3662882&d=1429144982"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3662850&d=1429144921"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Hey guys, any comments on this one?


----------



## GNP1979

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Nothing looks bad to me, but I'm no Carrera expert. Does anyone know why some of these have black numbers for the date in white window and some vice versa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



chaseschmidt said:


> Thank you. All of your comments are very helpful.
> 
> I think I will just suck it up and send it off to be serviced. Should hopefully resolve the accuracy issue (though, it's good to know that it's still within normal deviation for an auto).
> 
> I would've thought that a true counterfeit would've fallen apart or shown signs of shoddy workmanship by now, especially since its been worn daily for four years. Paint chipping, glass scratching, broken bracelet/lug pins, etc. I had a fake Rolex as a kid (brought back from NYC by a well-meaning relative), and it lasted maybe two years of frequent wear before the bracelet came off and the movement stopped winding.
> 
> My final question is, what should a movement service cost? My jeweler has a Tag-authorized watch repair person, but I also realize that my Amazon purchase voids any factory warranty anyway, so maybe I could stick with a trusted, yet not authorized repair person? Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this. Thanks for your help.


It's an ETA 2824 movement. Any reputable watchmaker can service it for s lot less than TH will charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starterstyle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Super Professional 1000M Automatic Watch 840 006 PVD Black RARE | eBay

Looking at this 840.006 PVD, for some reason I'm Im thinking the chevron clasp should be a straight clasp. Is this is an aftermarket pvd job or a bracelet swap or did they make 840.006 versions with the chevron clasp?

thanks!

also please don't buy this one out from under me if it's real


----------



## skifoley123

*help needed to identify if exhibition back makes this fake*







































Hi, new to the forum but hoping for some more expert help

I have a Tag Heur Kirium automatic chronometer. I have narrowed it doen to model WL 5110 but I am confused as my model has a clear back ( smashed sadly ) Under the glass is a half plate covering the movement which is stamped all over Tag Heur.

Everything else about the watch seems to match authenticity but I cannot find a model with the clear back. Is it likely to be fake? Was this model faked? ( probably silly question ) should I be looking for other signs and has anyone heard of this model.

Thankyou in advance for your replys and advice it is very much appreciated


----------



## chaseschmidt

I, too, am curious about Pmessengers Carrera. I just picked up a Carrera WV211A, and I'm wanting to ask the right questions when I have it authenticated by a dealer.

Another question for you wise folks: if a watch comes with a "certified" appraisal, does that bode well for authenticity? My Carrera came with a recent appraisal from Jared Jewelers, valuing it at $2,900 (retail replacement cost), but I'm questioning whether an appraiser would even be qualified to certify a watch as real. Thoughts?


----------



## chaseschmidt

Should've asked this on the prior post...

? My Carrera WV211A has a 6-digit serial (2 letters + 4 numbers), but I've run across pictures of the exact same model having 7-digit serials. Anyone with an authentic Carrera WV211A can confirm their serial format?
? The rotor on my movement is engraved with "Tag Heuer Calibre 5 Swiss Made" in gold lettering. But, I saw a picture of one with black lettering...thoughts?


----------



## Dave+63

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



skifoley123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm sorry I have tried to load up images and the thread does not seem to allow me to do it, it just shows a blank screen when it says load pictures from computer , then when I press ok nothing happens. I'll try without opictures first but would really appreciate any help. I have a Tag Heur Kirium automatic chronometer. I have narrowed it doen to model WL 5110 but I am confused as my model has a clear back ( smashed sadly ) Under the glass is a half plate covering the movement which is stamped all over Tag Heur.
> 
> Everything else about the watch seems to match authenticity but I cannot find a model with the clear back. Is it likely to be fake? Was this model faked? ( probably silly question ) should I be looking for other signs and has anyone heard of this model.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for your replys and advice it is very much appreciated


I'm pretty sure that no Kirium has a display back. Also, there will only be one tag HEUER etched onto the rotor.

Just one logo doesn't guarantee authenticity though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

At the time the Kirium series were made, no TAG HEUER timepieces had display backs.



Dave+63 said:


> I'm pretty sure that no Kirium has a display back. Also, there will only be one tag HEUER etched onto the rotor.
> 
> Just one logo doesn't guarantee authenticity though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ta86

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everybody, I just purchased a Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014 from ebay recently. I am feeling quite nervous now as to whether it is authentic or not because the serial number on the supplied warranty card is not the same as that on the watch caseback. It should not be like this right?

Can anyone please help me look to see whether this one I purchased is genuine or not in your opinion? Thank you very much for your help. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## kubita

Omg did i just buy a fake one expert advice kindly help


----------



## Seamasterseeker

Hi,
New to the forum, but keen to get thoughts on whether this one is a fake. It's a bit battered but looks legit and has box/paperwork. 
Thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Seamasterseeker said:


> Hi,
> New to the forum, but keen to get thoughts on whether this one is a fake. It's a bit battered but looks legit and has box/paperwork.
> Thanks


You really ought to post this in the Omega forum rather than the TAG Heuer forum. But that is a genuine Omega Seamaster. It is the mid-size (36mm) version, though, rather than the full-size SMP so take care on pricing. Also, I *think* the second-hand tip should be red which means it's probably sun-faded.


----------



## Seamasterseeker

Oops, sorry, but thanks for the advice


----------



## Nasir Askar

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Saw this add of tag Heuer grand carrera on our local classifieds. Comparison with the watch on tag site, I would say fake. The seller is asking for 1300 USD which is way too much for a fake watch. Nevertheless experts view will be appreciated









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nasir Askar said:


> Saw this add of tag Heuer grand carrera on our local classifieds. Comparison with the watch on tag site, I would say fake. The seller is asking for 1300 USD which is way too much for a fake watch. Nevertheless experts view will be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a fake and a bad one too. The Calibre 36 RS does not even come in the color scheme and indeed, the seller's trying to cheat you.


----------



## Pmessenger

Pmessenger said:


> Hey guys. First post here, so go easy on me. I need some of your expert help identifying if this Carrera is the real deal.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3662882&d=1429144982"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3662850&d=1429144921"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Any more opinions on this Carrera?


----------



## greatcars82

Bought this vulcain trying to figure out if it's authentic or not


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



greatcars82 said:


> Bought this vulcain trying to figure out if it's authentic or not


You've come to the right place here on the Tag Heuer forum to get a Vulcain authenticated.

Anyway it it looks very cheap & fake, dates not even centre


----------



## greatcars82

Richerson said:


> greatcars82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this vulcain trying to figure out if it's authentic or not
> 
> 
> 
> You've come to the right place here on the Tag Heuer forum to get a Vulcain authenticated.
> 
> Anyway it it looks very cheap & fake, dates not even centre
Click to expand...

Here is a picture of the inside of the watch it's gold plated


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



greatcars82 said:


> Here is a picture of the inside of the watch it's gold plated


I have no idea, I'm not sure that movement was originally inside that watch, it doesn't even have a movement spacer

Take me a look around the net to see if you can find the same model for sale, or post it on the vintage forum


----------



## Timestop74

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is it me or is this fake? No display back, standard chinese open heart design. Cal 36 is a zenith movement correct? It started at 399.00 which seems suspect for a genuine cal 36 (and too much for this type of chinese fake). Sold for almost 1900.00. Even fake real tourbillions would go for cheaper. I hope it was schill bidding that won the watch if it is fake.

Tag Heuer Watch Grand Carrera Calibre 36 Automatic Great | eBay


----------



## threeputtbogey

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ta86 said:


> Hi everybody, I just purchased a Tag Heuer Carrera CV2014 from ebay recently. I am feeling quite nervous now as to whether it is authentic or not because the serial number on the supplied warranty card is not the same as that on the watch caseback. It should not be like this right?
> 
> Can anyone please help me look to see whether this one I purchased is genuine or not in your opinion? Thank you very much for your help. I appreciate it very much.
> 
> View attachment 3722850
> View attachment 3722858
> View attachment 3722866


Looks like a genuine eta 7750


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Timestop74 said:


> Is it me or is this fake? No display back, standard chinese open heart design. Cal 36 is a zenith movement correct? It started at 399.00 which seems suspect for a genuine cal 36 (and too much for this type of chinese fake). Sold for almost 1900.00. Even fake real tourbillions would go for cheaper. I hope it was schill bidding that won the watch if it is fake.
> 
> Tag Heuer Watch Grand Carrera Calibre 36 Automatic Great | eBay
> 
> View attachment 3847626


Bit of a hotch-potch of different models there! Surefire fake.


----------



## Gunnar_917

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Timestop74 said:


> Is it me or is this fake? No display back, standard chinese open heart design. Cal 36 is a zenith movement correct? It started at 399.00 which seems suspect for a genuine cal 36 (and too much for this type of chinese fake). Sold for almost 1900.00. Even fake real tourbillions would go for cheaper. I hope it was schill bidding that won the watch if it is fake.
> 
> Tag Heuer Watch Grand Carrera Calibre 36 Automatic Great | eBay
> 
> View attachment 3847626


no not you - it's a bad fake


----------



## entorio

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Someone help me out with this? This is the only picture I have, a bit nervous:


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



entorio said:


> Someone help me out with this? This is the only picture I have, a bit nervous:
> 
> View attachment 3931058


ask yourself a simple question, why would a watch without a date function have a day dial. Unless that right hand dial is meant to be the date, but that would make the chrono buttons pointless

Yep it's fake.


----------



## greatcars82

Bought this channel j12 at an estate sale but not sure if it's real


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



greatcars82 said:


> Bought this channel j12 at an estate sale but not sure if it's real


This is the Tag Heuer fake busters thread, so sorry, can't help as I'm not familiar with Chanel.


----------



## entorio

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> ask yourself a simple question, why would a watch without a date function have a day dial. Unless that right hand dial is meant to be the date, but that would make the chrono buttons pointless
> 
> Yep it's fake.


Can you or someone else please give me more reasons this is fake? I'm having a hard time convincing my brother as he 'trusts' the person selling it.

Here's what I've listed:
-no swiss made in the bottom
-this is apparently mclaaren precision but can't find the model online 
-the logo looks 'off'. Most logos have the word tag as slightly more bold
-the chrono is not really a chrono (although the buttons make the right sub-dial work)

Anything else?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



entorio said:


> Can you or someone else please give me more reasons this is fake? I'm having a hard time convincing my brother as he 'trusts' the person selling it.
> 
> Here's what I've listed:
> -no swiss made in the bottom
> -this is apparently mclaaren precision but can't find the model online
> -the logo looks 'off'. Most logos have the word tag as slightly more bold
> -the chrono is not really a chrono (although the buttons make the right sub-dial work)
> 
> Anything else?


How about the fact that it doesn't look like or operate the same as any actual tag heuer model?


----------



## Cleon1978

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Help everyone sorry this is a my first post so forgive me,

anyway I have taken a watch in from a friend for a loan maybe buying and I need to know if it's real or not,

my concerns are the watch has no serial number on the back and no card with it either, but the watch to me looks amazing,

my friend said to me to take it to a dealer and have it checked out if I doubt him but I do trust him and would hope that he would not lie to me anyway can you guys take a look for me and let me know what you think


----------



## Higs

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



entorio said:


> Can you or someone else please give me more reasons this is fake? I'm having a hard time convincing my brother as he 'trusts' the person selling it.
> 
> Here's what I've listed:
> -no swiss made in the bottom
> -this is apparently mclaaren precision but can't find the model online
> -the logo looks 'off'. Most logos have the word tag as slightly more bold
> -the chrono is not really a chrono (although the buttons make the right sub-dial work)
> 
> Anything else?


It is hideous.
Kill it with fire.


----------



## Cleon1978

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Higs said:


> It is hideous.
> Kill it with fire.


Can an you explain why ?

Sorry was was that meant for the post before this one thanks


----------



## bettrix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Could anybody help identify this watch on ebay?
Mens Tag Heuer 6000 Automatic Chronometer 18K Gold Steel Watch WH5151 2 BNIB | eBay
Thank you !!


----------



## Screwy Squirrel

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please help me if this watch is a fake...thank you


----------



## drkhurshid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*















Hi
Could somebody tell me if this watch is authentic.(I have blurred the four digits of the watch)
Thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



drkhurshid said:


> View attachment 4036442
> View attachment 4036466
> 
> 
> Hi
> Could somebody tell me if this watch is authentic.(I have blurred the four digits of the watch)
> Thanks


This one looks to be genuine


----------



## oakdale19

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Helping my brother out with his first watch purchase. I am a complete newbie. Any help is appreciated.

I revived this old thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-heuer-id-value-help-714757.html) before I realized there was a thread dedicated to fake busting.

The last reply shows pictures of the watch my brother is considering purchasing. They are also below. Thank you for your help.


----------



## drkhurshid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks bro


----------



## oakdale19

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Helping my brother out with his first watch purchase. I am a complete newbie. Any help is appreciated.

I revived this old thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-heuer-id-value-help-714757.html) before I realized there was a thread dedicated to fake busting.

The pictures are below. Thank you for your help.

View attachment 4037378


Updated pics including from the 1992 catalogue. Thanks again!




















catalogue


----------



## San8

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What about this one, the logo and the bezel doesn't look right. Sorry for the bad photo.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



San8 said:


> What about this one, the logo and the bezel doesn't look right. Sorry for the bad photo.
> 
> View attachment 4063345


I would personally give that one a wide berth.


----------



## Albin Hellmuth

This is a watch i consider buying today, but i do not know to much about spotting fakes. Could this be authentic? It has the serial no. Matching with the guatanter card on its caseback! In need of help and thank you for you presious time!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Albin Hellmuth said:


> This is a watch i consider buying today, but i do not know to much about spotting fakes. Could this be authentic? It has the serial no. Matching with the guatanter card on its caseback! In need of help and thank you for you presious time!


I don't see any obvious reason to doubt this one is genuine.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Albin Hellmuth said:


> This is a watch i consider buying today, but i do not know to much about spotting fakes. Could this be authentic? It has the serial no. Matching with the guatanter card on its caseback! In need of help and thank you for you presious time!


I have the same watch. It's genuine.


----------



## Albin Hellmuth

thank you!


----------



## Chad Mullins

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everyone. My first tag and I thought I would run it by you guys to validate my thoughts. Bought it from a guy and everything seems to match and looks right. Serial number matches from cases back to box to warranty card. I've studied online pictures and can't see anything amiss. Weight feels right compared to a friends aquaracer. What do you think?


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Albin Hellmuth said:


> thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## Nasir Askar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*































Saw an add for Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 on our local classified for 2,800 dollars. Visually, I don't see any reasons to label it as a fake. Before I recommend it to few of my friends who are watch collectors, I would appreciate if the experts can comment on it


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thoughts on this one?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-p...ibre-16-automatic-cv2a11-rps8225-1856378.html

Poster is fairly new, and I want to be 100% sure it's real before buying.

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nasir Askar said:


> View attachment 4299282
> View attachment 4299290
> View attachment 4299306
> View attachment 4299314
> View attachment 4299274
> Saw an add for Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 on our local classified for 2,800 dollars. Visually, I don't see any reasons to label it as a fake. Before I recommend it to few of my friends who are watch collectors, I would appreciate if the experts can comment on it


The pictures are not good enough quality to properly assess. If it's a fake, it's a good one, but I would be wary of this one until more detailed pics are provided.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> Thoughts on this one?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-p...ibre-16-automatic-cv2a11-rps8225-1856378.html
> 
> Poster is fairly new, and I want to be 100% sure it's real before buying.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul.


Don't see any issues with this one. Biggest risk seems the unknown seller, but if you pay by Paypal you should be protected.


----------



## Russsell

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is the real deal?


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks! Sent a couple of PMs to the guy- no response. What other options do I have?



imagwai said:


> Don't see any issues with this one. Biggest risk seems the unknown seller, but if you pay by Paypal you should be protected.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> Thanks! Sent a couple of PMs to the guy- no response. What other options do I have?


Look for another one I guess! I see the seller updated his ad not 30 mins ago saying that watch you were looking at was sold.


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

That's bizarre, I'm not seeing that at all. Any idea where else I can find good used one?



imagwai said:


> Look for another one I guess! I see the seller updated his ad not 30 mins ago saying that watch you were looking at was sold.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> That's bizarre, I'm not seeing that at all. Any idea where else I can find good used one?


The white dial day date is much less common that the black so I suspect it's a case of being patient. There was another advertised here on WUS 2 weeks ago that sold pretty quickly, so they obviously do come up from time to time. Keep an eye on watchrecon.com. Also, try searching on chrono24.com - lots of trusted sellers on there. There's always eBay of course. Or you might try and find a new one via authenticwatches.com or Jomashop since you're based in the US - but that will obviously cost a bit more.


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks! (Got your PM receipt, thanks for that too). I'll check out these other sources- also PM'd about this one;

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-t...3mm-cv2a11-automatic-white-steel-1925906.html



imagwai said:


> The white dial day date is much less common that the black so I suspect it's a case of being patient. There was another advertised here on WUS 2 weeks ago that sold pretty quickly, so they obviously do come up from time to time. Keep an eye on watchrecon.com. Also, try searching on chrono24.com - lots of trusted sellers on there. There's always eBay of course. Or you might try and find a new one via authenticwatches.com or Jomashop since you're based in the US - but that will obviously cost a bit more.


----------



## frisnit

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, my wife bought me my first Tag. It was second-hand from a jeweller's shop in their pre-owned section, so I'd hope it's genuine (hopefully not being naive)! It seems well built, but the second hand doesn't quite line up with the marks. I guess that could have been due to a repair or indeed the age of the watch, so just wanted to get an opinion on it please. From what I can tell it's a WA1211 Formula One (possibly 371.513), probably from around the 80's. Thanks!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



frisnit said:


> Hi, my wife bought me my first Tag. It was second-hand from a jeweller's shop in their pre-owned section, so I'd hope it's genuine (hopefully not being naive)! It seems well built, but the second hand doesn't quite line up with the marks. I guess that could have been due to a repair or indeed the age of the watch, so just wanted to get an opinion on it please. From what I can tell it's a WA1211 Formula One (possibly 371.513), probably from around the 80's. Thanks!


Looks real enough as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bananapeel

Hi all,
Was wondering if anyone could tell me if the watches sold under this eBay account are authentic or not? They offer a guarantee if not authentic but I really would prefer not to have to take it to a watch store to find out whether I need a refund and return or not.
Just not sure if they are just selling really good replicas and count on people not getting them checked out to be sure.
Any advice would be great, thanks! 

Seller: coolwatch

http://stores.ebay.com.au/coolwatch


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Bananapeel said:


> Hi all,
> Was wondering if anyone could tell me if the watches sold under this eBay account are authentic or not? They offer a guarantee if not authentic but I really would prefer not to have to take it to a watch store to find out whether I need a refund and return or not.
> Just not sure if they are just selling really good replicas and count on people not getting them checked out to be sure.
> Any advice would be great, thanks!
> 
> Seller: coolwatch
> 
> coolwatch items - Get great deals on Nixon, Michael Kors items on eBay Stores!


This seller doesn't seem to sell any Tag Heuer watches so perhaps you've posted in the wrong forum. There is one negative feedback stating that a Michael Kors watch was fake. Even though it's only one feedback, it's a definite red flag.

I wouldn't know a fake Michael Kors from a real one, but an expensive-looking pink-dialed one on there looked poor quality to me from the pictures. I personally would not trust this seller. Do you really want the hassle of an international return on a potentially fake watch?

Also, hang out on the forums a bit more and you might find much better watches for the money - maybe take a look at some microbrands like Lew and Huey?


----------



## Rookie999

Pictures in #813. Watch is fake. I own this watch, and bought from tag authorized dealer. Numbers on my watch are clearly visible on back, right below "point" on bottom of tag heuer symbol. This watch does not have those numbers.


----------



## jmustola

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Deleted


----------



## PravusJSB

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi there,

any chance you people in the know can have a look at this for me please?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dial and Caliber 16 movement both look genuine to me
No issue
adam


----------



## PravusJSB

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks!


----------



## Haoyin

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, What do you guys think of this one? I haven't seen an F1 model like this. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Haoyin said:


> Hi, What do you guys think of this one? I haven't seen an F1 model like this. Any thoughts? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4656930


Not seen that model before either, but try Googling the model number (top number off the case back) - that should at least tell you if it's a model that Tag actually made.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Nope, me neither but it really looks genuine, with proper complications!

Here are all Tag F1 models
http://us.tagheuer.com/en/tag-heuer-formula-1/tag-heuer-formula-1-models-519b64e69023c


----------



## Haoyin

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks guys. Seller selling cheap but I think its not gen. Can't find a model like that. And the chrono position looks a bit off (not centered). I haven't seen the actual watch in person, just based from the pics.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

can anyone read that model number?


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

how about a link to the auction for this watch ?


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

well im still looking myself, but on the formula 1 series aren't all the tachymeter bezels fixed? this bezel seems to be rotated...


----------



## aapalileo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys! Hoping to get your feedback on this Bund:
HEUER classic military pilot chronograph For Sale Philippines - Find 2nd Hand (Used) HEUER classic military pilot chronograph On OLX

Thanks!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



aapalileo said:


> Hi guys! Hoping to get your feedback on this Bund:
> HEUER classic military pilot chronograph For Sale Philippines - Find 2nd Hand (Used) HEUER classic military pilot chronograph On OLX
> 
> Thanks!


Hi 
Dial of watch looks good and original to me, as does case, crown.
Movement is Valjoux probably 230, so I can not tell (personally) if that is original, but to me it all looks good.

I would add, the regulator looks like it has been pushed way of scale, meaning the watch is in need of an important FULL service!
Regards


----------



## aapalileo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Hi
> Dial of watch looks good and original to me, as does case, crown.
> Movement is Valjoux probably 230, so I can not tell (personally) if that is original, but to me it all looks good.
> 
> I would add, the regulator looks like it has been pushed way of scale, meaning the watch is in need of an important FULL service!
> Regards


Thanks for the help. After speaking to the seller over the phone, I decided not to get it as the seller sounded dubious. Oh well, will continue my search!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thats fine, better safe than sorry.
I am pretty sure all is genuine with the watch, but it would need a full service
Regards


----------



## kevho

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello Sirs,

This is my first time here and would appreciate any help in confirming the authenticity of my Tag Heuer F1 watch.

The watch was given to me by a friend of mine a few years ago and when the battery died, I changed the battery myself and found out that the inside movement is a ETA F05 .111 and was not marked with the tag heuer name. I have doubts, so I have taken a few pics for you to see.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kevho said:


> Hello Sirs,
> 
> This is my first time here and would appreciate any help in confirming the authenticity of my Tag Heuer F1 watch.
> 
> The watch was given to me by a friend of mine a few years ago and when the battery died, I changed the battery myself and found out that the inside movement is a ETA F05 .111 and was not marked with the tag heuer name. I have doubts, so I have taken a few pics for you to see.


it looks about real to me, there should be an ETA movement in there. i would be really worried now that you have taken the back off about getting it near water. You should take it to a watch shop (preferably a tag heuer dealer) for a pressure test, or keep it away from water! this will also ease your mind about it's authenticity.


----------



## kevho

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks arbyjr, I have heard that replica Tag Heuers are also using cheap ETA movements, (not sure if they are swiss or a chinese copy) that is why I have my doubts. I have also heard that Tag no longer puts their logo on some of their movements because they are not in house made. When I went to an offical Omega dealer here in Costa Rica, the specialist told me that no matter if your watch is waterproof, it is recommended to keep it away from water!


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kevho said:


> ...When I went to an offical Omega dealer here in Costa Rica, the specialist told me that no matter if your watch is waterproof, it is recommended to keep it away from water!


 That's really kind of an odd statement especially when you are looking at a watch that is rated for 200 meters, and is practically a "divers watch". Unless he was thinking that with the age and state that yours appears to be, it would be safe to keep it away from water. Same as how I'm thinking that for now you should keep it away.

regardless I really think you are showing a non counterfeit versions. even though I am not an expert, and can't truly give an accurate assessment over the interweb from a few images. Have it pressure tested and they will know for sure, than enjoy for another 10-20+ years...


----------



## kevho

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

...


----------



## kevho

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> That's really kind of an odd statement especially when you are looking at a watch that is rated for 200 meters, and is practically a "divers watch". Unless he was thinking that with the age and state that yours appears to be, it would be safe to keep it away from water. Same as how I'm thinking that for now you should keep it away.
> 
> regardless I really think you are showing a non counterfeit versions. even though I am not an expert, and can't truly give an accurate assessment over the interweb from a few images. Have it pressure tested and they will know for sure, than enjoy for another 10-20+ years...


The specialist had mentioned that water will (salt water even more) eventually affect the o-rings and get into the movement overtime, that is why he suggested not getting the watch wet. Not to worry, the back case o-ring still looks good and I will lube it up with a very small dab of Molykote. I guess the only sure way to know its legit is to take it to an authorized Tag heuer dealer. The Luminova hands on my watch and back are still glowing strong, don't know if the replicas show the same quality of glow.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kevho said:


> The specialist had mentioned that water will (salt water even more) eventually affect the o-rings and get into the movement overtime, that is why he suggested not getting the watch wet. Not to worry, the back case o-ring still looks good and I will lube it up with a very small dab of Molykote. I guess the only sure way to know its legit is to take it to an authorized Tag heuer dealer. The Luminova hands on my watch and back are still glowing strong, don't know if the replicas show the same quality of glow.


That is why you take it to a watch shop for a check up or just pressure test. My IWC, I have had that watch since 1997, it was second hand, but the guy I bought it from, he bought it new in 1986, I'm sure that the are probably others with older divers watches, but just for an example my original F1 has spent just as much time in the water as that IWC. The little F1 also does not have a screw down crown. So that would make it more vulnerable to water damage. But there has never been a problem with water ingress. Even my wife's explorer II has spent more time in water (saltwater, fresh, hot tubes, swimming pools) than some watches will ever see in a lifetime.
Yes water can be bad for watches, and over time those o-rings will break down, that's the point of the check up. You'll find out if the seals are ok or if they need to be replaced. With a properly maintained watch there really should not be a problem, and if the watch says water resistant, it's more then likely safe to get them wet, submerge them, go swimming wearing, snorkeling, scuba diving... After all this is a "sports watch" and essentially a "dive watch".


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dial and case look 100% authentic to me too.
Enjoy
a


----------



## kevho

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> That is why you take it to a watch shop for a check up or just pressure test. My IWC, I have had that watch since 1997, it was second hand, but the guy I bought it from, he bought it new in 1986, I'm sure that the are probably others with older divers watches, but just for an example my original F1 has spent just as much time in the water as that IWC. The little F1 also does not have a screw down crown. So that would make it more vulnerable to water damage. But there has never been a problem with water ingress. Even my wife's explorer II has spent more time in water (saltwater, fresh, hot tubes, swimming pools) than some watches will ever see in a lifetime.
> Yes water can be bad for watches, and over time those o-rings will break down, that's the point of the check up. You'll find out if the seals are ok or if they need to be replaced. With a properly maintained watch there really should not be a problem, and if the watch says water resistant, it's more then likely safe to get them wet, submerge them, go swimming wearing, snorkeling, scuba diving... After all this is a "sports watch" and essentially a "dive watch".


Today I called an authorized Tag Heuer dealer, the person on the phone told me that a pressure check costs $40 and a total "check up" with new o-rings will cost $230 and I have to leave it down for a week. I don't know if these prices are similar in the United States, but to me it's kinda expensive. I also have a Gen 2 F1 that is almost twenty years old and it never gave me any problems whatsoever.


----------



## kevho

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you Horologist007 for confirming.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kevho said:


> Thank you Horologist007 for confirming.


Pleasure, thanks for saying thanks
Enjoy your watch
A


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kevho said:


> Today I called an authorized Tag Heuer dealer, the person on the phone told me that a pressure check costs $40 and a total "check up" with new o-rings will cost $230 and I have to leave it down for a week. I don't know if these prices are similar in the United States, but to me it's kinda expensive. I also have a Gen 2 F1 that is almost twenty years old and it never gave me any problems whatsoever.



The amount quoted, is that in USD or CRC?
If that's USD's yea that's a little high, well high for what I'm charged. Normally my watch shop they charge me just over 100 US dollars for a check up, battery & pressure test. I'm sure they probably give me a discount. But a couple years ago I had my original F1 in for its annual check up, and that same time I had them replace the bezel and crystal (on the original F1 it didn't come with a sapphire crystal, so after 20 years it was in pretty bad shape) The bill for that service was $250, and it was totally like a brand new watch.
Now yes it can get pricy, and I know it's not easy to just throw money around. My only thought was this. You said that the watch was given to you a while ago, and just replaced the battery. So seeing you were questioning the authenticity of the watch, it would seem that you would also not be sure of the watches history as well. Than as you also brought up, yes over time seawater and chemicals and even just time can damage and destroy the seals of a watch. I just thought having the watch checked out by a professional would most definitely answer your authenticity question, and also let you know that you should be fine for the next chapter in that watches history.
I'm not saying to have this service performed every year, or every time the battery is replaced, I would think at least once, because even though it's not the most valuable of watches, by the shade and condition that watch looks like it's probably missed several "check ups" in the last 10-15 years.

If you think of it as an investment, you could prove the authenticity and you could probably get all your money back plus some if you were to turn around and sell it...

Other then that, just enjoy...


----------



## kevho

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> The amount quoted, is that in USD or CRC?
> If that's USD's yea that's a little high, well high for what I'm charged. Normally my watch shop they charge me just over 100 US dollars for a check up, battery & pressure test. I'm sure they probably give me a discount. But a couple years ago I had my original F1 in for its annual check up, and that same time I had them replace the bezel and crystal (on the original F1 it didn't come with a sapphire crystal, so after 20 years it was in pretty bad shape) The bill for that service was $250, and it was totally like a brand new watch.
> Now yes it can get pricy, and I know it's not easy to just throw money around. My only thought was this. You said that the watch was given to you a while ago, and just replaced the battery. So seeing you were questioning the authenticity of the watch, it would seem that you would also not be sure of the watches history as well. Than as you also brought up, yes over time seawater and chemicals and even just time can damage and destroy the seals of a watch. I just thought having the watch checked out by a professional would most definitely answer your authenticity question, and also let you know that you should be fine for the next chapter in that watches history.
> 
> I'm not saying to have this service performed every year, or every time the battery is replaced, I would think at least once, because even though it's not the most valuable of watches, by the shade and condition that watch looks like it's probably missed several "check ups" in the last 10-15 years.
> 
> If you think of it as an investment, you could prove the authenticity and you could probably get all your money back plus some if you were to turn around and sell it...
> 
> Other then that, just enjoy...


It's in USD's. Everything here in Costa Rica is expensive due to high import taxes; wrist watches have a 30% import tax and you still have to add up the dealers winning as well. Yup, you guessed right that I don't know the watches history as it was given to me as a gift from a friend of mine. The dealer went on to tell me that he won't charge me anything for confirming the authenticity of the watch, the problem is that I live in one of the provinces of the country and it's a long drive to the capital. The only maintenance that I gave my twenty year old Gen2 F1 watch was battery replacement every 3-4 years (when the EOL indicator kicks in) using a Bergeon universal wrench and lubrication of the case o-ring and crown with Molykote. I don't mind that my two Tag Heuer watches get bumped around and scratched up a bit, since it gives it "character" and I don't plan on selling them since they have been with me for quite some time and they are so reliable. I would definitely think of watches as an investment if they are limited editions that go up in value each year and "check ups" are indeed necessary.

Yes, I will enjoy them for many, many, more years, and my children may inherit them in the future. Thanks.|>


----------



## tbpd349

First off I've lurked on the forum for some time but finally decided to register. My wife just purchased a Calibre 16 Day Date Carrera as a 10th anniversary gift from Amazon at a significant savings.

I brought the watch into a local Watch Repair shop to have a few links taken out of the bracelet. I also had him open the case back so that I could have a look at the calibre 16 mechanism. Based on what I've read I have some concerns about the lack on striping on the rotor.

I called LVMH customer service and they said I could send the watch in for about $200 to get looked over.

Model # CV2A10-1
Serial #WEHXXXX

Thanks in advance to those who read my post and looked at my photos.


----------



## tbpd349

Front


----------



## tbpd349

Rotor with Gold Lettering


----------



## tbpd349

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Caseback


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> First off I've lurked on the forum for some time but finally decided to register. My wife just purchased a Calibre 16 Day Date Carrera as a 10th anniversary gift from Amazon at a significant savings.
> 
> I brought the watch into a local Watch Repair shop to have a few links taken out of the bracelet. I also had him open the case back so that I could have a look at the calibre 16 mechanism. Based on what I've read I have some concerns about the lack on striping on the rotor.
> 
> I called LVMH customer service and they said I could send the watch in for about $200 to get looked over.
> 
> Model # CV2A10-1
> Serial #WEH4192
> 
> Thanks in advance to those who read my post and looked at my photos.


I get this for a CV2A10-1 - a mans watch!
No pictures from yoy!
https://www.google.com/search?q=CV2...tJjtxgIVw3Y-Ch243gXH&biw=1517&bih=662&dpr=0.9

EDIT
Photos appeared - a mans watch - well as far as Heuer are concerned .And GENUINE!


----------



## tbpd349

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

View attachment 4727770


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> View attachment 4727770


This photo shows it defying gravity

Still I say genuine!
A


----------



## tbpd349

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

lol...I'm having a heck of a time uploading the last few images. Sorry about that. You don't think the rotor looks off?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> lol...I'm having a heck of a time uploading the last few images. Sorry about that. You don't think the rotor looks off?


Yes maybe based on this:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...gIVDz2SCh30tgLm&dpr=0.9#imgrc=Ksiw1TLXh94uFM:

But see below!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Happy again
Here you go
Same - genuine
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...uer+caliber+16+movement&imgrc=6ETzdKk2Z3bUcM:


----------



## tbpd349

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Happy again
> Here you go
> Same - genuine
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag+Heuer+caliber+16&rlz=1C1TSNF_enES430ES430&espv=2&biw=1517&bih=662&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMI3PvcqaDtxgIVDz2SCh30tgLm&dpr=0.9#tbm=isch&q=Tag+Heuer+caliber+16+movement&imgrc=6ETzdKk2Z3bUcM%3A


I've been looking at all the same images on google. I have yet to see a calibre 16 rotor without any stripes that is authentic. So frustrated right now.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> First off I've lurked on the forum for some time but finally decided to register. My wife just purchased a Calibre 16 Day Date Carrera as a 10th anniversary gift from Amazon at a significant savings.
> 
> I brought the watch into a local Watch Repair shop to have a few links taken out of the bracelet. I also had him open the case back so that I could have a look at the calibre 16 mechanism. Based on what I've read I have some concerns about the lack on striping on the rotor.
> 
> I called LVMH customer service and they said I could send the watch in for about $200 to get looked over.
> 
> Model # CV2A10-1
> Serial #WEH4192
> 
> Thanks in advance to those who read my post and looked at my photos.


The Calibre 16 Day Date Carrera should have came with a clear/open case back "display case"...


----------



## tbpd349

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> The Calibre 16 Day Date Carrera should have came with a clear/open case back "display case"...


Thanks for your response. They did before but I've confirmed that Tag switched to the solid case back over the last little while in order to feature the 1887 Carrera which has the sapphire case back.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> Thanks for your response. They did before but I've confirmed that Tag switched to the solid case back over the last little while in order to feature the 1887 Carrera which has the sapphire case back.


ok, you could be right, im no expert not even close. i was at the boutique in NYC a few weeks ago, and i thought that only the 41mm day-date switched to the solid case back. I could be mistakenly remembering the cal.1887 instead, i just thought I remembered seeing the cal 16 movement inside. Maybe they had an older model instead. 
do you know when they switched, because i just didn't think they had non current models there, because he told me that they just removed some of the cal 6 movement formula 1's because they were no longer showing those on the websites.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please don't take me the wrong way, I'm not trying to argue, or annoy you in any way. The couple days that I was in NYC I seen a lot of watches, and I really could just me miss remembering. But if they did switch to a solid case back then it's also possible that the movement could be less ornate then one that is on display under a sapphire/clear case back...
I wouldn't be surprised to find the cal 7 in my GMT less "polished" than the same movement in the Carrera twin-time...


----------



## tbpd349

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

For the record, I appreciate any input. I have to decide if this is getting returned or not.

I found this information online..."TAG Heuer has decided to change to a solid steel case back on ALL Calibre 5,6,7 and 16 Carrera models including this one (Calibre 16). They will no longer have the sapphire crystal case back as TAG Heuer want's to separate its ETA/Valjoux movement models from their current in-house manufactured movements like the Carrera Calibre 1887. This is a rolling change so once Amazon sells its last 3 watches above they will all have a steel case back. My AD wasn't even able to order one with a sapphire back."

Confirmed by an AD in the Caribbean.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> For the record, I appreciate any input. I have to decide if this is getting returned or not.
> 
> I found this information online..."TAG Heuer has decided to change to a solid steel case back on ALL Calibre 5,6,7 and 16 Carrera models including this one (Calibre 16). They will no longer have the sapphire crystal case back as TAG Heuer want's to separate its ETA/Valjoux movement models from their current in-house manufactured movements like the Carrera Calibre 1887. This is a rolling change so once Amazon sells its last 3 watches above they will all have a steel case back. My AD wasn't even able to order one with a sapphire back."
> 
> Confirmed by an AD in the Caribbean.


very interesting, and thanks for that, one thing i remember telling the sales associate at the boutique was i wish they would do away with the display backs. to me, and i know its just opinion but i don't like display backs. i do not like the feel on my skin. they seem to "stick" more often in warm weather. I'm surprised he didn't mention this, unless he was more interested in making a sale that day rather than having me wait a couple weeks for the solid backs to roll in...


----------



## tbpd349

This was the only other case image I could find the same as mine.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

oh as for returning the watch,
like i mentioned before, i wouldn't be surprised to find my cal 7 less polished then the one in a twin time or the link GMT. its obvious that your movement is a cal 16, just not as fancy or lavishly polished. i would just try to enjoy it...


----------



## tbpd349

arbyjr said:


> oh as for returning the watch,
> like i mentioned before, i wouldn't be surprised to find my cal 7 less polished then the one in a twin time or the link GMT. its obvious that your movement is a cal 16, just not as fancy or lavishly polished. i would just try to enjoy it...


It's far less obvious to me that this is an authentic calibre 16 movement. I've yet to see a similar one in any of the on-line movement photos. Big red flag for me.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> It's far less obvious to me that this is an authentic calibre 16 movement. I've yet to see a similar one in any of the on-line movement photos. Big red flag for me.










with this cal 16 movement, other the the rotor everything else is in the right place. The rotor just doesn't have the cut outs either but even that's the same even the screws and barrings...


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

When you were in the case did you notice the ETA stamp above the balance wheel, or could it be a Sellita base copy (im not sure what the Sellita copy model number is...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Why not post the 'genuine' and the suspect side by side
a


----------



## tbpd349

Have you ever since an authentic calibre 16 with a rotor that doesn't have cutouts or the Geneva striping?


----------



## tbpd349

Is it possible that this is the Sellita SW500 movement instead of the more popular 7750?


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> Have you ever since an authentic calibre 16 with a rotor that doesn't have cutouts on the Geneva striping?


all the cal 16's you are seeing online are from open clear case back watches. go to a TAGHeuer dealer and tell them you are interested in buying, and have them open a solid case back to see. it will more than likely not be as ornate as the open back versions...


----------



## tbpd349

arbyjr said:


> tbpd349 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever since an authentic calibre 16 with a rotor that doesn't have cutouts on the Geneva striping?
> 
> 
> 
> all the cal 16's you are seeing online are from open clear case back watches. go to a TAGHeuer dealer and tell them you are interested in buying, and have them open a solid case back to see. it will more than likely not be as ornate as the open back versions...
Click to expand...

That's a great idea but unfortunately the closest authorized dealer is 4 hours away. I emailed Tag Heuer asking them for a picture but have yet to get a response.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> That's a great idea but unfortunately the closest authorized dealer is 4 hours away. I emailed Tag Heuer asking them for a picture but have yet to get a response.


more than likely you'll get a copy of the cal 16 that I already posted. reopen your watch and see if its the ETA logo?


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

other than this 2 questions, how long do you have to return. and how is it keeping time. but i was just thinking as writing that, if you're this concerned (and really i don't blame you) i would probably send it back. Its not making you happy like a new watch should...


----------



## tbpd349

I have 30 days to return it. And you're right...a beautiful watch like this shouldn't be causing me so much stress. So far it has kept time well.

One last photo.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> I have 30 days to return it. And you're right...a beautiful watch like this shouldn't be causing me so much stress.


Yes, that's a big pity.
i do have some doubt on the movements, it's surely not the ETA7750, and with no confirmation Tag used Sellita SW500
i think I would return it.
your movement does not match the caliber 16

my advice
regards
adam


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

3 pictures, i circled the adjusters on the balance, i know that the one is a "cartoon" but its from the sellita sw500 brochure, thars your adjuster. so yea i think your watch is just the sellita equivalent. we all know that companies are moving away from ETA...


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Yes, that's a big pity.
> i do have some doubt on the movements, it's surely not the ETA7750, and with no confirmation Tag used Sellita SW500
> i think I would return it.
> your movement does not match the caliber 16
> 
> my advice
> regards
> adam


just because the rotor is different, or the movement is less ornate does not make it not match. every one know that all companies that are not part of the swatch group are moving away from ETA movements. So TAGHeuer and everyone else is switching to other companies. In this case you are getting the ETA equivalent. Sellita has been rolling in, and even if its Sellita or someone else, this movement will still be the calibre 16.

It's still a Swiss made movement...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> just because the rotor is different, or the movement is less ornate does not make it not match. every one know that all companies that are not part of the swatch group are moving away from ETA movements. So TAGHeuer and everyone else is switching to other companies. In this case you are getting the ETA equivalent. Sellita has been rolling in, and even if its Sellita or someone else, this movement will still be the calibre 16.
> 
> It's still a Swiss made movement...


Agreed.
If we (you) know Tag has moved to Sellita on this model.
But based on dial, case, hands - watch looks genuine to me (as I stated at the beginning)

Your input has been very valid
a


----------



## tbpd349

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks to you both for taking the time to research this and add your input. If only I could see the movement in a current solid case back calibre 16 from an AD.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> Thanks to you both for taking the time to research this and add your input. If only I could see the movement in a current solid case back calibre 16 from an AD.


I will research it more tonight.
i did not consider prior that Tag may use Sellita.
for certain your dial and hands and case look too good to be fake.

regards


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

an article from 2013,

_"TAG Heuer's Calibre 16. An automatic chronograph movement that uses either an ETA 7750 or a Sellita SW-500 as its base. To the end user, these two movements are identical and either can be used by TAG Heuer to power a Calibre 16 watch, with the decision likely decided by movement availability."

_>Click here< for article...


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Another article from 2013, this on about the Carrera day-date cal 16,
_"The Calibre 16 (likely to be a combination of the ETA 7750 and the Sellita SW-500) powers the revised Chronograph"

_>Click here< for article...


----------



## tbpd349

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Now I'm thinking about keeping it based on that. Stupid Amazon add said contains Valjioux 7750 Swiss Movement but I wouldn't expect them to know the difference if Tag changed it.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

one last article,
_"In 2012, TAG Heuer began sourcing a 7750 clone from Sellita, the SW500. For this reason, contemporary Calibre 16 movements can come from either ETA or Sellita, though both are substantially the same as the original 7750."_

>Click here<


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tbpd349 said:


> Now I'm thinking about keeping it based on that. Stupid Amazon add said contains Valjioux 7750 Swiss Movement but I wouldn't expect them to know the difference if Tag changed it.


Not bad, its a very nice watch, now relax a little and enjoy your gift and think of your savings, your all good. Really i would be concerned too.But let me/us know how it is like accuracy, but i think that's a subject for a different section of this site. 
have fun and enjoy...


----------



## tbpd349

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have emailed Tag US and Switzerland to inquire about the SW500 movement being used in the newer Calibre 16 Carrera's. Just waiting to hear back. I'm gonna wait a few days before I return it.

Thanks again arbyjr and HOROLOGIST007 for your interest.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Great work arbyjr, I think no need for me or anyone to research further, your links are conclusive proof to movement, and the dial and case were good to me

OP - ENJOY WITHOUT CONCERN
ADAM


----------



## tbpd349

Good news. Tag Heuer Switzerland confirmed from pictures sent that my Carrera has a Sellita SW-500 movement in it. Hopefully this information helps someone else out in the future when they open the case back and don't see an ETA7750 movement.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## tbpd349

I did manage to find this on-line as well. Looks like the Sellita SW500 (Calibre 16) to me.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes, I found that too.
All is confirmed all is good
adam


----------



## MJ83

Just picked up this new to me Tag cn1111, just wanted to run it by the experts to make sure it's real. Underneath the back is gold and says Swiss 27 jewels I tried upload the picture of it but it didn't work.


----------



## MJ83

Here is the picture of the inside.


----------



## hsdon3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just purchased a WAN111, Here are some pictures of the movement. Please help, Thank you!!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MJ83 said:


> Here is the picture of the inside.


Hi
Dial, case and bracelet all look OK to me
I dont know anything about the quart movements used by Tag, but I think you are all good to go!
Sorry
adam


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MJ83 said:


> Just picked up this new to me Tag cn1111, just wanted to run it by the experts to make sure it's real. Underneath the back is gold and says Swiss 27 jewels I tried upload the picture of it but it didn't work.


Hi
Dial, case and bracelet all look OK to me
I dont know anything about the quart movements used by Tag, but I think you are all good to go!
Sorry
adam


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



hsdon3 said:


> Just purchased a WAN111, Here are some pictures of the movement. Please help, Thank you!!
> View attachment 4771730
> View attachment 4771746
> View attachment 4771754


Worth reading here - Caliber 5 is an ETA 2824-2 movement
The 2824 is an automatic winding, twenty-five (25) jewel movement, available in four executions or grades: Standard, Elaborated (improved), Top andChronometer[4]. The key components which differ at the line of demarcation between Elaborated and Top are the barrel spring, shock protection system, pallet stones, balance wheel & hairspring and the regulator mechanism. To illustrate the differences in accuracy garnered by the successive grades, consider the following specifications:


the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
the Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
while the Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-10 seconds/day.

Things to check:
Quick 2824 grade spotters guide:

Does it have an Incabloc shock sprint?

- If no: Economy, Standard, Elabore ... the difference between Standard and Elabore is some treatment, and the regulation from the factory. This may indicate the ability to be finely regulated, or it may just be the initial regulation and further regulation by a competent watchmaker could negate any difference.

If it does have Incabloc, then does it have a chronometer serial number?
- If no: Top
- If yes: Chronometre

Any grade can be chronometer certified by an agency other than ETA, such as the watch manufacturer.

-s-


*Full read here:*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-calibre-5-what-grade-298193.html


----------



## hsdon3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am no expert by any means but I looked at the little jewel it looks like it has two points of contact so I believe it has the incabloc shock sprint. Are you able to tell if the movement is real from my pictures?


----------



## hsdon3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ever since I bought the watch like 25 some days ago it's been pretty accurate +\-5 seconds a day. I've also seen dust on the dial which scares me I am just hoping it possibly had water damage or something happened and it's not fake. I'm only 19 and wanted to buy a watch I would have for a very long time.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



hsdon3 said:


> I am no expert by any means but I looked at the little jewel it looks like it has two points of contact so I believe it has the incabloc shock sprint. Are you able to tell if the movement is real from my pictures?


Looks good to me as the ETA movement, but I only checked the shock protection
A


----------



## hsdon3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think you are 100% good
Here is a genuine caiber 5 movement its like yours and dial looks good
ENJOY
https://www.google.com/search?q=TAG...3hSQdr&biw=1366&bih=639#imgrc=SgvVUHqFp-JDPM:


----------



## Matoso

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi

Can you help me? I am looking for a pre-owned Tag and very insecure with autenticity.

Can you help me on this?




































Thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think this is genuine, all signs are good to me
Model is Tag Heuer Formula 1 Grand Date Chronograph Carrere CAH1110.BA0850
https://www.google.com/search?q=tag...ormula+1+CAH1110.BA0850&imgrc=P9BZVhGXATV3JM:

You can see it here:
New Tag Heuer Swiss Made F1 Chronograph Chrono Sports Mens Watch CAH1110 CAH1111 | eBay
New Tag Heuer F1 Formula 1 Grande Date Chronograph Carrera Watch CAH1110 BA0850 | eBay

Regards
adam


----------



## Coccyx2018

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all

Looking at this watch, can you tell if it's genuine or not? Not a clue with watches so thought I'd ask here!

Thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

From those lousy photos it truly looks fake to me.
Post straight on clear dial photo and movement photo.
Like this
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...Carrera+caliber+36+back&imgrc=MgTI4_NpTY5FAM:
But I am saying fake


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

^ What he said

Fakes do exist of this Calibre 36 Grand Carrera and this looks like one of them. There are a few things that don't look right, but even if there weren't I would advise extreme caution on shelling out money on such poor photos given the risk.


----------



## mattyboy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

fake Carrera here:

Tag Heuer Carrera | eBay


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mattyboy said:


> fake Carrera here:
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera | eBay


What specifically
Thanks


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys can someone help me with this Heritage Carrera. Is it legit?

Regards Francois









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry, from those photos, I would not even hazard a guess
a


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfw said:


> Hi guys can someone help me with this Heritage Carrera. Is it legit?
> 
> Regards Francois


Do you have a model number? I don't know a 3-hander Carrera with hour numbers like that but could be wrong. Also, as Horologist says, better pictures would certainly help - I sure wouldn't buy it from these.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Its a WAS2110, heritage Carrera

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here is a link to the auction http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/195192607/Tag_Heuer_Carrera_Calibre_6_Heritage_Auto_39mm.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Cool
Will take a look later, but will need better photos too
Regards


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfw said:


> Its a WAS2110, heritage Carrera


That was what was confusing me - the WAS2110 has completely different hour marker numbers (italic font, no preceding "0"s). However, a bit of research reveals yours is a WAR2110, which seems to be far less common. I'd certainly not seen it before and I thought I could recognise any Carrera.

I'm inclined to believe this watch is genuine - signs are good. But I would still prefer to see bigger, in-focus shots of the case back and movement.

Here's a better shot of the front from the listing...


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is the best shot I got.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Plus side is I know the jeweler he bought it from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah, details like that all help. You're probably fine with this one. Just pay using a safe method like PayPal ensuring you meet all the criteria for buyer protection.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> That was what was confusing me - the WAS2110 has completely different hour marker numbers (italic font, no preceding "0"s). However, a bit of research reveals yours is a WAR2110, which seems to be far less common. I'd certainly not seen it before and I thought I could recognise any Carrera.
> 
> I'm inclined to believe this watch is genuine - signs are good. But I would still prefer to see bigger, in-focus shots of the case back and movement.
> 
> Here's a better shot of the front from the listing...
> View attachment 4885098


Very impressive Imagwai
Kudos to you
adam


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Very impressive Imagwai
> Kudos to you
> adam


Nah, just some good Googling


----------



## YerbabiE

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Carrera Watch | eBay

Dials got broke when they replaced the battery... *sigh*


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Nah, just some good Googling


Thanks for the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveMcGarrett

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey All,

Long time lurker first post here - I'm looking at buying a Tag to celebrate some milestones this past year - this aquaracer 500m pro looks good to me, but I thought I would check in with the Tag experts as well.





















Many thanks,


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well with all the box and bits it looks OK
But photos are too poor to tell, I can not read any thing on the dial.
Photo 1 looks like seconds hand is yellow with white arrow, last photo looks orange - is it same watch.

I would want clear straight on photos of dial with all lettering not obscured
Back case, which should be exhibition to check movement
Photo of both the crown and He valve

Regards
A


----------



## measteregg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi All,

I need your help i am thinking of getting this watch however i cannot find any identical image anywhere, is this watch fake or real? If you need more pictures please ask. Many thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

For me, I need better dial shots and back case, I cannot even read the reference numbers.
On what I can see it looks OK
Post some photo of dial straight on with 12 o'clock at top and hands NOT obscuring lettering or logo
adam


----------



## measteregg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for you reply please see below (hopefully) better shots.







~

~


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi
yes better, will check closely after dinner
a


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

OK
Well I had a good look at that model, and although yours looks good, I saw a lot of differences
Mainly where T SWISS T starts and stops, on all I could see it starts immediately before 7 o clock baton and stops just before baton at 5 o clock. Yours is different, compare to these:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...ry_seShxwIVyFoUCh0v5A18#imgrc=REIl8JERAhHzsM:

Same here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...ry_seShxwIVyFoUCh0v5A18#imgrc=AHQiI9DtV8CkeM:

Next ALL others had a white border round date window, again yours does not!
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...ry_seShxwIVyFoUCh0v5A18#imgrc=ZrjSaohTv7eCNM:

PROFESSIONAL seems more thick on yours compared to others above
Also the crown on yours is not screwing or fitting correctly, its not close to the case.

Finally the case back on other genuine were different to yours:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...ry_seShxwIVyFoUCh0v5A18#imgrc=-H_YVVICbbYenM:

I am NOT categorically saying yours is a fake, but those points need clarified to me anyway.
Maybe others can confirm or correct me.
But currently a FAKE!

Adam


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> But currently a FAKE!




I don't think it's a fake. Horologist is comparing to pictures of a 973.013 but your watch has a -2 after the model number indicating it's a later revision. That might explain the dial differences (also noticed yours has embossed and applied hour markers which the older reference doesn't and no white border around the date window). Type 973.013-2 into Google and you don't get much in the way of information to verify, but based on all-around quality and knowledge of other models, I'm saying genuine.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I don't think it's a fake. Horologist is comparing to pictures of a 973.013 but your watch has a -2 after the model number indicating it's a later revision. That might explain the dial differences (also noticed yours has embossed and applied hour markers which the older reference doesn't and no white border around the date window). Type 973.013-2 into Google and you don't get much in the way of information to verify, but based on all-around quality and knowledge of other models, I'm saying genuine.


I understand and respect all that.
I too googled with -2 but no help.

To me, I teach, if in doubt - do not buy.
But I realize it 'may' be genuine - that said I list a lot of anomolies
Best
a


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I understand and respect all that.
> I too googled with -2 but no help.
> 
> To me, I teach, if in doubt - do not buy.
> But I realize it 'may' be genuine - that said I list a lot of anomolies
> Best
> a


Having doubts and explaining them is OK. But labelling as fake based on some differences in dial features between pictures of a similar model number you can find on the web, and no real knowledge of this model history, is just misleading. How would you like it if it was your watch that was being advertised and someone else was saying it might be fake?

Apart from the dial differences (for which there may be a perfectly good explanation), everything else about the watch is screaming genuine.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Having doubts and explaining them is OK. But labelling as fake based on some differences in dial features between pictures of a similar model number you can find on the web, and no real knowledge of this model history, is just misleading. How would you like it if it was your watch that was being advertised and someone else was saying it might be fake?
> 
> Apart from the dial differences (for which there may be a perfectly good explanation), everything else about the watch is screaming genuine.


If I ask, and someone gives feedback as I did - the NO issue at all.

I was most careful to state 


> I am NOT categorically saying yours is a fake, but those points need clarified to me anyway.
> Maybe others can confirm or correct me.
> But currently a FAKE!


Note
1) NOT categorically saying its a fake
2) Maybe others can confirm it
3) But currently (to me) a fake

Now if you are and can categorically confirm its genuine, that is great, both the OP and I learn

Are you actually saying its 100% genuine to OP - that is all he wants to know.

From me, my answer is basically = no not sure its genuine
I have no issue to that.
Regards
Adam


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've given my opinion on the watch already. I would never claim 100% on anything but I am very confident on this one.

I know you caveated your opinion but then why say FAKE! in all caps? All I said was to imagine how you'd feel if it was your watch being commented on like that. Also, the overall message to the OP reads like they should steer clear of this watch. But why put them off just because you don't know?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I've given my opinion on the watch already. I would never claim 100% on anything but I am very confident on this one.
> 
> I know you caveated your opinion but then why say FAKE! in all caps? All I said was to imagine how you'd feel if it was your watch being commented on like that. Also, the overall message to the OP reads like they should steer clear of this watch. But why put them off just because you don't know?


Really I have no intention to argue to you.

I made it clear based on *my* research "it was currently a FAKE"
I gave reasons to my conclusion - more than most others do.

I made it clear others may we differ.
Thats good enough for me - you differ (without a picture of a similar dial) - that's fine
Maybe others will add more

Until then the OP can judge, and I am OK to that.
A


----------



## 3wheeler7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi

FWIW, I've had/got lots of TAGS and, particularly amongst the older (80s 90s) models, there can be almost un-noticeable detail changes to dials, hands, engraving on backs, crowns, date wheels, on the same model watch.
Put it down to multi sourcing of components and cost cutting by the TAG factory.

I'd back that one to be genuine, the fakes I've seen from that era looked pretty ropey and you could spot them from a mile away.

Regards
Tony


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



3wheeler7 said:


> Hi
> 
> FWIW, I've had/got lots of TAGS and, particularly amongst the older (80s 90s) models, there can be almost un-noticeable detail changes to dials, hands, engraving on backs, crowns, date wheels, on the same model watch.
> Put it down to multi sourcing of components and cost cutting by the TAG factory.
> 
> I'd back that one to be genuine, the fakes I've seen from that era looked pretty ropey and you could spot them from a mile away.
> 
> Regards
> Tony


That is a fair and good assessment.
Would I buy it, no, but the OP has all the input to decide
Thanks
Adam


----------



## Carpenter Maass

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

OK! Hello everyone.. I've been a Bulova collector for a few years and I wanted to dip my toes in the the Tag Heuer pond.

I liked the aesthetics and simplicity of the link 200m (wj1110) and I purchased a gently used one for about 45% below Amazon price here - https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...id=CI-elejopMcCFQ-raQodjh0LvQ&ad=57993090136#

Amazon link - http://www.amazon.com/TAG-Heuer-WJ1...200m+link#technicalSpecifications_feature_div

Granted, no box or papers but the watch as shown is in fantastic shape. The seller has a near 100% rating on different sites and is a major reseller of mid-range luxury watches. Their ebay store: http://stores.ebay.com/Luxury-Horology-Inc

Did I get a good deal or .... am I an idiot?

Thank you


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

TAG Heur watch | eBay

A fake, broken Gran Carrera that will be sold for a lot of money thanks to a nice story.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Carpenter Maass said:


> OK! Hello everyone.. I've been a Bulova collector for a few years and I wanted to dip my toes in the the Tag Heuer pond.
> 
> I liked the aesthetics and simplicity of the link 200m (wj1110) and I purchased a gently used one for about 45% below Amazon price here - https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...id=CI-elejopMcCFQ-raQodjh0LvQ&ad=57993090136#
> 
> Amazon link - Amazon.com: TAG Heuer Men's WJ1110.BA0570 Link Quartz Stainless Steel Watch: Tag Heuer: Watches
> 
> Granted, no box or papers but the watch as shown is in fantastic shape. The seller has a near 100% rating on different sites and is a major reseller of mid-range luxury watches. Their ebay store: http://stores.ebay.com/Luxury-Horology-Inc
> 
> Did I get a good deal or .... am I an idiot?
> 
> Thank you


Watch looks genuine, so if you are happy, and checked pricing (I did not) then ENJOY.
I


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



albertoct said:


> TAG Heur watch | eBay
> 
> A fake, broken Gran Carrera that will be sold for a lot of money thanks to a nice story.


Pathetic!


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The watch may be fake, but the story may be genuine. As a matter of interest, what is so obvious? I am no expert on spotting fakes and I would genuinely like to learn from people who are. I'm guessing the type face on the movement not being straight is a giveaway?


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AQUAGRAPH said:


> The watch may be fake, but the story may be genuine. As a matter of interest, what is so obvious? I am no expert on spotting fakes and I would genuinely like to learn from people who are. I'm guessing the type face on the movement not being straight is a giveaway?


The seconds hand is too short, the calibre 17 is totally different, no ref. numbers, the chronograph scales are wrong, the "swiss made" writing is too big, the screws of the cronograph dials are misaligned, the ref numbers on the clasp are wrong.... what else?


----------



## Danzig

Hi guys, new to this game but love these old chronos from brands like Leonidas and angelus. This is purportedly a Leonidas from the 50s. Can anyone please confirm its authenticity?


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Danzig said:


> Hi guys, new to this game but love these old chronos from brands like Leonidas and angelus. This is purportedly a Leonidas from the 50s. Can anyone please confirm its authenticity?


It's a very nice piece, with a landeron 48 calibre. I love that dial!


----------



## Captain england 89

Hello, I found a few watches in my grandads attic. Could you guys help me out and tell me whether this watch is fake or not? On the back it has 999 213? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How about this Aquaracer?









eBay item number:301719664587

Gives me the heebie jeebies that it's in Puerto Rico.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Captain england 89 said:


> Hello, I found a few watches in my grandads attic. Could you guys help me out and tell me whether this watch is fake or not? On the back it has 999 213? Thanks in advance.


Fake to me
Adam


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Fake to me
> Adam


I'll second this opinion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> How about this Aquaracer?
> 
> View attachment 5106410
> 
> 
> eBay item number:301719664587
> 
> Gives me the heebie jeebies that it's in Puerto Rico.


Looks genuine to me. Quite expensive, though.


----------



## Captain england 89

Many thanks for commenting, I thought it was fake but you never know :smile:


----------



## CuReD

Hi guys

I acquired this watch on a trip to Dubai around 10 years ago, I don't expect it to be genuine but just pulled out a box and wouldn't mind to check. 

Bracelet id Y-P5 FAA005

Thanks in advance.


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



CuReD said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I acquired this watch on a trip to Dubai around 10 years ago, I don't expect it to be genuine but just pulled out a box and wouldn't mind to check.
> 
> Bracelet id Y-P5 FAA005
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Fake! The back case of the original one has ref. number and serial number, the dial looks like wjf2113 (but with some differences) and the back case like wj2110 (but with many differences)


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



albertoct said:


> Fake! The back case of the original one has ref. number and serial number, the dial looks like wjf2113 (but with some differences) and the back case like wj2110 (but with many differences)


+1 - Fake
https://www.google.com/search?q=TAG...dfX3rPGxwIViFcaCh315Q9d#imgrc=0UokCoqsPEJCrM:

https://www.google.com/search?q=TAG...PEJCrM:;Mp3A5qO_ptr2HM:&imgrc=0UokCoqsPEJCrM:


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



albertoct said:


> Looks genuine to me. Quite expensive, though.


Yep. Seems like (according to eBay anyway) they were selling for the low $600's, now they're $700. That's a lot for a used quartz watch. Sad thing is, TH doesn't make them anymore- and new ones are double that. Plus if you want a blue faced watch with a partial gold strap, the only othger option is a used Rolex Submariner, for ~$6k. D'oh!


----------



## blx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I found this one oon eBay and it sticks out to me as an obvious fake. What do you guys think?

TAG Heuer Estate Sale Find Watch | eBay















TAG Heuer Estate Sale Find Watch | eBay


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yep, fake
Marked automatic seller says its quartz!
What the counter at 6 is measuring I got no idea!


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Bad quality fake, and already a lot of offers. I reported it to eBay.


----------



## blx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



albertoct said:


> Bad quality fake, and already a lot of offers. I reported it to eBay.


So did I. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Matthew012345

Hi

I have recently been given this watch which was my grandfathers.

Could anyone please give an opinion as to whether it's likely to be genuine, and if so, it's model number and appropriate date? 

I am having trouble uploading more photographs but can get some if needed.

If anyone can help then it would be greatly appreciated 

Matt


----------



## Matthew012345

An additional picture I have just found. 

Matt


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Matthew012345 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently been given this watch which was my grandfathers.
> 
> Could anyone please give an opinion as to whether it's likely to be genuine, and if so, it's model number and appropriate date?
> 
> I am having trouble uploading more photographs but can get some if needed.
> 
> If anyone can help then it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Matt


This is the TAG Heuer fake busters topic. Try making a new topic in the Rolex and Tudor fake busters subforum.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Matthew012345 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently been given this watch which was my grandfathers.
> 
> Could anyone please give an opinion as to whether it's likely to be genuine, and if so, it's model number and appropriate date?
> 
> I am having trouble uploading more photographs but can get some if needed.
> 
> If anyone can help then it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Matt


Matt
It is a Rolex TUDOR, and although poor photos it looks genuine.
Please post photos in Rolex Tudor forum BUT
Please post photos showing
1) dial without hands covering all the logo and writing - uses 10 past 10
2) Photo of back case (without bracelet cocering it
3) crown
4) Bravelet buckle
well thats what I need
a


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How about this one?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can you find an identical dial by Google images for AQUARACER


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The back...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

That looks very genuine
Dial looks good.
Did you find an identical dial on images


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Did you find an identical dial on images


I looked, but sadly many images weren't very good quality. Everything certainly looked right though- the only difference I see are that some say 'Professional' above the '300 Meters', whereas others say 'Aquaracer' there. Is that a quartz vs. automatic designation?

Based on past experience, the only way to be 100% sure is to send it to TH for servicing. They don't work on watches they didn't make. I am also comparing it to my two Carreras, which are much bigger/heavier/better quality. Feels like a casio compared to them!

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> I looked, but sadly many images weren't very good quality. Everything certainly looked right though- the only difference I see are that some say 'Professional' above the '300 Meters', whereas others say 'Aquaracer' there. Is that a quartz vs. automatic designation?
> 
> Based on past experience, the only way to be 100% sure is to send it to TH for servicing. They don't work on watches they didn't make. I am also comparing it to my two Carreras, which are much bigger/heavier/better quality. Feels like a casio compared to them!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul.


Can you post even one with same markings as yours, I personally could not find any that are identical to your dial - like you say:


> 'Professional' above the '300 Meters', whereas others say 'Aquaracer' there


That concerns me
a


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Lots of them I saw have 'Aquaracer' on the face.


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> Lots of them I saw have 'Aquaracer' on the face.
> View attachment 5197642


The ref. is WAB1120. You can find it in 2005 catalogue and it has "Aquaracer" on the dial. I think it has Always had "Aquaracer" since then. But in 2004 catalogue, the name was "2000" and it had "professional" on the dial. Surprisingly, the ref. n. is the same.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> Lots of them I saw have 'Aquaracer' on the face.
> View attachment 5197642


Well watch dial and case looks good to me, and as long as dial was made that way (as you confirmed) I think yours is genuine
a


----------



## San8

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi. Sorry for the crappy pictures, not mine. Just wanted to know what model this could be, it looks fake especially the back.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



San8 said:


> Hi. Sorry for the crappy pictures, not mine. Just wanted to know what model this could be, it looks fake especially the back.
> 
> View attachment 5214370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214386


Yes, looks well fake


----------



## San8

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok. I thought so.


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

TAG HEUER CARRERA CHRONOGRAPH AUTOMATIC REF. CV2038 100% ORIGINAL | eBay

What about this? sold in ebay for 810 €.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



albertoct said:


> TAG HEUER CARRERA CHRONOGRAPH AUTOMATIC REF. CV2038 100% ORIGINAL | eBay
> 
> What about this? sold in ebay for 810 €.


Well I think that's trying to do a passable impression of a CV2113, so the description is wrong. The bracelet is certainly rubbish. Caseback and model reference are wrong. As for the watch, I'm pretty sure it's a fake also. Would need better pictures in decent lighting to be 100% sure, though.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys can some one help me with this Carrera

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfw said:


> Hi guys can some one help me with this Carrera
> 
> View attachment 5246474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246482


It looks OK to me, but those dreadful pictures are making it seriously difficult to be sure.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

+1


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

All:

I just bought a 22mm leather strap with clasp from eBay & I'm trying to find out if it's authentic. The price would indicate not, but you never know... Item # 262034398956. I have requested the numbers from the strap & clasp, and some better photos.

I'm interested to know your thoughts. I missed out on an authentic rubber strap with clasp for $108, should have bid higher but I really prefer leather. Authentic are hard to fiund, and it seems they go for about $450.

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> All:
> 
> I just bought a 22mm leather strap with clasp from eBay & I'm trying to find out if it's authentic. The price would indicate not, but you never know... Item # 262034398956. I have requested the numbers from the strap & clasp, and some better photos.
> 
> I'm interested to know your thoughts. I missed out on an authentic rubber strap with clasp for $108, should have bid higher but I really prefer leather. Authentic are hard to fiund, and it seems they go for about $450.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul.


Hard to tell from those photos. I have my doubts about his story of this coming off another watch based on the fact he sold another similar strap earlier, plus I would expect better stitching from an authentic band. But this is not much more than slightly intelligent guesswork.


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Strap marking...


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Clasp...


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> Strap marking...
> View attachment 5275250


You can see from this marking that it's not authentic, but I would never spend 500 € for original band + clasp.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Clasp photo is still fuzzy but not sure the logo looks quite right. As for the strap, I don't think Tag have "Top Quality" written on their straps


----------



## PaulK

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks guys. Seller kept sending blurred photos & refused to answer questions about markings on the clasp, so I suspect it's a knock-off.

Although they are silly money, I suspect I'll go OEM. Just haven't been able to find many outlets...


----------



## Reesyb

Hi purchased a tag carrera flyback, I am 99% it is genuine but wanted to check with the experts as well. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PaulK said:


> Thanks guys. Seller kept sending blurred photos & refused to answer questions about markings on the clasp, so I suspect it's a knock-off.
> 
> Although they are silly money, I suspect I'll go OEM. Just haven't been able to find many outlets...


Be ready to pay 500+ € for genuine band +clasp!


----------



## JohnFine

Hey I have no idea how this forum works but I was looking to post about my iwc watch. Wondering if it is a replica


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



JohnFine said:


> Hey I have no idea how this forum works but I was looking to post about my iwc watch. Wondering if it is a replica


Ask in the IWC forum: IWC

This is the Tag Heuer fake busters topic.


----------



## JohnFine

Thank you


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Reesyb said:


> Hi purchased a tag carrera flyback, I am 99% it is genuine but wanted to check with the experts as well. Any help will be appreciated


Looks good to me!


----------



## YerbabiE

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you guys think about this one? looks fake to me, no bands from what I can see?









And this one?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



YerbabiE said:


> What do you guys think about this one? looks fake to me, no bands from what I can see?
> 
> View attachment 5391834
> 
> 
> And this one?
> 
> View attachment 5391890


As fake as they come


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

+1



imagwai said:


> As fake as they come


----------



## MJ83

I'm needing a little help with this aquaracer 300m looks ok to me but then again im no expert so wanted a second opinion. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MJ83

Few more pictures hope these come out a little more clear. First picture has a reflection from my camera.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks fine


----------



## Wachguy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The pictures are horrible but good enough to see that something doesn't look right. Am I correct or is this just not a popular model? It's advertised as a Tag Heuer S99 999 White Face 2 Tone Stainless Steel.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think this watch is on eBay
Why not ask seller for decent photos
a


----------



## Wachguy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I think this watch is on eBay
> Why not ask seller for decent photos
> a


It was on Ebay. I made a hasty decision and offered him $75 for it, I wanted to rescind my offer but it wasn't allowed so now I own it for $75 + $5 shipping. I can stand to lose $80 so it's not a catastrophe.

Now I will have to see if it's authentic and if it isn't I will get my money back from Ebay. But if is indeed authentic then I have a very good deal.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I could not see that identical dial with round dots, so I can not confirm genuine or fake
Would need a movement photo
A


----------



## Wachguy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I could not see that identical dial with round dots, so I can not confirm genuine or fake
> Would need a movement photo
> A


When I receive it I will post much better pictures along with one of the movement.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

cool


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

no need for movement pics, its not real.
However, you are going to need more proof than just someone from a website saying yep that looks good/bad. Take it to your local tag dealer and get it authenticated.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's a clear fake. The bracelet is an obvious giveaway. The links are fused together in places that they shouldn't be. I would refuse to pay and ask the seller to cancel the sale. If it goes to eBay arbitration then they will surely side with you when you point out it's an obvious fake.


----------



## thecreator88

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hello
can somebody say something about this tag and what caliber should have in it 
thanks


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Wachguy said:


> The pictures are horrible but good enough to see that something doesn't look right. Am I correct or is this just not a popular model? It's advertised as a Tag Heuer S99 999 White Face 2 Tone Stainless Steel.
> 
> View attachment 5414738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414770
> 
> View attachment 5414842
> 
> View attachment 5414786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414906


Check out the catalogues that calibre11 collected in his site: you will not find a ref.s99.999 imo. Anyway if you google the ref. You will find a lot of watches...all of them different


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



thecreator88 said:


> hello
> can somebody say something about this tag and what caliber should have in it
> thanks
> View attachment 5420618
> View attachment 5420626
> View attachment 5420634
> View attachment 5420642


The genuine model is a CW2111
and uses the caliber 12

There are a lot of good fakes - Have some concern to yours - are you positive its genuine - i have some doubts, albeit with your poor photos


----------



## Wachguy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Wachguy said:


> The pictures are horrible but good enough to see that something doesn't look right. Am I correct or is this just not a popular model? It's advertised as a Tag Heuer S99 999 White Face 2 Tone Stainless Steel.
> 
> View attachment 5414738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414770
> 
> View attachment 5414842
> 
> View attachment 5414786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414906


I would like to thank everyone that responded to my post. I asked for my money back before he shipped and the seller agreed.


----------



## Georgepal

What would you think of that guys?


----------



## Georgepal

This one


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Georgepal said:


> This one


this one is a really bad fake, the have the wrong logo, and they spelled TAGHeuer wrong...

or this is just the wrong forum...


----------



## Georgepal

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Apologies! Just noticed its a TAG thread. Sorry


----------



## gekos

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



thecreator88 said:


> hello
> can somebody say something about this tag and what caliber should have in it
> thanks
> View attachment 5420618
> View attachment 5420626
> View attachment 5420634
> View attachment 5420642


This is a genuine Monaco and uses caliber 17. I am sure that the movement inside this watch is correct since no one other will fit the dial layout, calibre 12 has bigger distance between the sub dials and date window is position slightly lower on the dial.
There is not so good fakes of this watch. I would buy it.
Regards.


----------



## Piesank

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi

Can someone help me with more info on this watch - I found it at a pawn shop and would like to know if it is the real deal before committing to purchasing it.

A google search was not helpful with CK 2111 - when searching this subby I have also seen that it has been forged - even though this watch is different.

























Some extra info I can give:


it has a crown/button on the bottom left 
CK 2111 BA/RA 333 on the rear 
 5 ATM water resistant also on the rear 
 2003.2.28 also on the rear


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Its a fake.
That is also why you can not find anything about it.
But surely fake


----------



## Piesank

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks m8 - I now have a place to confirm before I commit.

Looks like the if is too good to be true it usually is rings true.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Piesank said:


> Thanks m8 - I now have a place to confirm before I commit.
> 
> Looks like the if is too good to be true it usually is rings true.


Pleasure always check before you buy
Regards


----------



## Alkapawn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello good people of this site. Is this time-piece fake?

Thank you for your valuable input in advance.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes, fake


----------



## Alkapawn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Yes, fake


Much appreciated imagwai. I like it still. Thanks for your knowledge.


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Alkapawn said:


> Much appreciated imagwai. I like it still. Thanks for your knowledge.


Supposed to be the first mechanical movement without hairspring... that fake has an hairspring.
Enjoy the real one thanks t C11:

TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Pendulum- First Look | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



albertoct said:


> Supposed to be the first mechanical movement without hairspring... that fake has an hairspring.
> Enjoy the real one thanks t C11:
> 
> TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Pendulum- First Look | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


Interesting
Thanks for the link
Adam


----------



## Alkapawn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



albertoct said:


> Supposed to be the first mechanical movement without hairspring... that fake has an hairspring.
> Enjoy the real one thanks t C11:
> 
> TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Pendulum- First Look | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


I can understand as an ex precision engineer but not really a clue about watches. For people who are into this, I guess it is more about art then anything else.

Once again thanks for your time


----------



## Keracticus Pots

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

I bought a TAG watch for my wife about 10 years ago. I can't remember what I paid but I bought it online at a small discount to MSRP. I can't really recall, but I think it came boxed with docs. We have moved since and my wife threw out any boxes we had.

We now have nagging doubts about whether it is a fake or not. I am no expert but it seems to look like pictures I have found of similar era models. The dial seems clean, with sharp detail and the serial number doesn't raise any warning signs when it's googled.

The 5th picture shows some writing on the inside of the back case. Except for the date, I can't decipher it. The date is probably when the battery was changed at a non authorised dealer.

Any help on helping determining it's authenticity of the watch would be most appreciated.







































KP


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks OK to me. I can't see enough detail to see if Movement is signed but it looks like a period correct ETA F0311.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes, I too think genuine based on case back and dial
a


----------



## Keracticus Pots

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for your opinions guys.

KP


----------



## Dimdim259

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everybody,

I got this watch as a present (from Asia). Since i cant find a similar watch anywhere online I guess it is a fake.





















Thank you for your time


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Great guess.
I agree with you.

Wish I had friends that would buy me a (genuine) Grand Carrera.
Anyone who would try to pass off a fake as genuine is probably a questionable friend... But that's a whole other problem.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake!


----------



## shuali

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi, can you guys tell me if this :
*TAG Heuer Men's WAZ1110.BA0875*

is a fake or not ? 
thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Should this model not have FORMULA 1 in red under TAG-HEUER


----------



## shuali

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Should this model not have FORMULA 1 in red under TAG-HEUER


you are right! i think it might be a lightning thing since you cant see the red triangle around the 12 hour dot as well, and the red color on the tip of the seconds hand is very faded.
the images are very low res, ill ask the seller for some higher res ones under a good light


----------



## Cowvin

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Someone I sold a watch to is doubting the authenticity of the watch. I got it from a local pawn shop and was wondering if anyone could confirm/deny if it is legitimate...


----------



## tag0101

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

Is this watch real or fake? I'm thinking of purchasing it. I can see that the water resistance is 50 meters, I was told that it's suppose to be 100 meters?


----------



## tag0101

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Also noticed, there's no serial number.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tag0101 said:


> Also noticed, there's no serial number.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


... or model no. that I can see.

Better pictures of the back with less reflections for my poor eyes would help 

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## tag0101

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you Black5. Yes I've contacted the seller, he has said there is "serial on the side of the case back". He will send me more photos soon.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cowvin said:


> Someone I sold a watch to is doubting the authenticity of the watch. I got it from a local pawn shop and was wondering if anyone could confirm/deny if it is legitimate...
> View attachment 5584401
> 
> View attachment 5584409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584417


Looks good to me.
Need a movement shot to confirm QUARTZ movement.
But dial, crown and case look good


----------



## tag0101

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*









Here is the photo showing the serial number as RRE 7815 CV2010-0

Does this look right to you?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tag0101 said:


> Here is the photo showing the serial number as RRE 7815 CV2010-0
> 
> Does this look right to you?


Looks good to me. Re your earlier question, pretty sure 50m water-resistance is right. I wouldn't be taking this one diving in any case. Any chronograph watch has double the number of weak points where water can get in. Should be alright if you're caught in a rain shower, though.


----------



## Honorshield

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eeeb said:


> Did TAG ever use laser etching on the caseback (besides for the model/serial number)?? That bothers me...


Truly bothers me to. I don't think so, most are engraved deeply on the case back


----------



## tag0101

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Looks good to me. Re your earlier question, pretty sure 50m water-resistance is right. I wouldn't be taking this one diving in any case. Any chronograph watch has double the number of weak points where water can get in. Should be alright if you're caught in a rain shower, though.


Does the serial number look right to you though? I was told the serial number should start with a C.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tag0101 said:


> Does the serial number look right to you though? I was told the serial number should start with a C.


The model number starts with a CV. Serial numbers? Wasn't aware of a rule like that. I thought the format was as per your photo, I.e. 3 random letters and 4 numbers. Who says they start with C? Same person who reckons water resistance is 100m?


----------



## tag0101

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> The model number starts with a CV. Serial numbers? Wasn't aware of a rule like that. I thought the format was as per your photo, I.e. 3 random letters and 4 numbers. Who says they start with C? Same person who reckons water resistance is 100m?


This is according to the Tag Heuer website
It is located on the back of your watch
There are two numbers on the caseback of your watch. One number is directly below the other. The number below is your Serial Number e.g. SR4097. In general, a TAG Heuer serial number is comprised of two letters and four numbers. However, there may be exceptions.( 3 letters with 3 numbers or 6 numbers) 
In the above example SR4097 is the serial number. *NOTE: If your timepiece is a certified chronometer it will have a 6-digit number without letters.

*Product Registration - TAG Heuer Watches > Swiss Watches and Chronographs - Men and Women Luxury Watches


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here is the photo showing the serial number as RRE 7815 CV2010-0

Does this look right to you?[/QUOTE]

3 letters and 4 numbers looks right to me.
100m water resistance is on most of the later models so maybe you got this idea from looking at current models?
Some of the earlier ones were 50m. (Which is rather poor for a "sporting" themed watch in my opinion.)

[Flame suit - ON]

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## tag0101

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for all your responses. So I've purchased the watch, just waiting to receive it now. It doesn't come with anything (no box, no papers etc), but the seller seems legitimate and has sold many watches before with good reviews.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tag0101 said:


> ... the seller seems legitimate and has sold many watches before with good reviews.


This is the best test of authenticity.


----------



## thecreator88

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

i konw the pictures are bad , but are they good )) , what do you think?






































thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

From the lousy pictures and what I can see it looks OK
We can not even see if the hands on counters at 12 and 6 are red (correct)
Movement looks the ETA 650 caliber, but again its not clear.

So probably genuine
adam


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks OK


----------



## slammb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Test for you professionals out there...real or fake?


----------



## slammb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

More pics of Tag


----------



## slammb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

more pics, real or fake


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Lousy blurred photos, but dial appears correct, and genuine
If yours looks like this in the flesh its confirmed real
https://www.google.com/search?q=tag...9SqhPvEyAIVgjo-Ch1u8gMM#imgrc=RS7uy_rxKvN65M:

but in my opinion, genuine!


----------



## slammb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What if I got it off ebay from a seller that did not have original box or papers and said that he gets factory imperfections and sales them at a discount. Asking price for the watch $800. Thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag wouldn't sell factory imperfections to anyone surely as it devalues the brand?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Tag wouldn't sell factory imperfections to anyone surely as it devalues the brand?


Agree with that.
a


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



slammb said:


> What if I got it off ebay from a seller that did not have original box or papers and said that he gets factory imperfections and sales them at a discount. Asking price for the watch $800. Thanks


I call fake...
For the sellers story.

Check the serial number to see if it appears on any stolen lists.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



slammb said:


> Test for you professionals out there...real or fake?


Just saw this.

... So I suppose you already know the answer anyway.

As I'm not a professional Tag Heuer authenticator feel free to ignore my opinion.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## S2000_Europe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello to all,

I am interested in a Carrera Vintage, 60's, and found this one on Ebay ( cant post links yet) The item number is 361395484829

It is an 2477S, my mayor concern is the lower dial, 6 position, that does not have the word "swiss". As far as I know th efirst generation had the word "swiss" and the following generations has "t swiss"

Thanks

J


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



S2000_Europe said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am interested in a Carrera Vintage, 60's, and found this one on Ebay ( cant post links yet) The item number is 361395484829
> 
> It is an 2477S, my mayor concern is the lower dial, 6 position, that does not have the word "swiss". As far as I know th efirst generation had the word "swiss" and the following generations has "t swiss"
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J


Not sure why you can not post a link here you go
HEUER Carrera 12 ref.2447S Mark I Vintage Chronograph Classic Mk1 2447 | eBay


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Not sure why you can not post a link here you go
> HEUER Carrera 12 ref.2447S Mark I Vintage Chronograph Classic Mk1 2447 | eBay


Such a nice piece if this is the one the previous poster is referring to.
I know nothing about vintage Heuer's, but this seller appears to have a significant history of vintage watch trading and a good reputation which should improve your level of confidence in dealing with them.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## S2000_Europe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Such a nice piece if this is the one the previous poster is referring to.
> I know nothing about vintage Heuer's, but this seller appears to have a significant history of vintage watch trading and a good reputation which should improve your level of confidence in dealing with them.
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


Many Thanks horologistoo7, I can post link because I must have at least 8 posts.

Black5 my concern is the 6 o'clock dial, you can only read T, SWISS is missing. I found also that the tachy hand, is not the same, it seems that belong to a Carrera 45.

I am not expert, just comparing pictures of same models


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You lost me.
Are we looking at same watch?
I can not see any marking at the 6 o'clock counter - nothing at all.
What is a "tachy hand"?

That dial looks original and good to me, if it is reworked its perfectly done.
Its a nice looking watch!
a


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



S2000_Europe said:


> Many Thanks horologistoo7, I can post link because I must have at least 8 posts.
> 
> Black5 my concern is the 6 o'clock dial, you can only read T, SWISS is missing. I found also that the tachy hand, is not the same, it seems that belong to a Carrera 45.
> 
> I am not expert, just comparing pictures of same models


The tachy hand looks ok to me, but I had never seen the SWISS writing missing. I've seen many without T, but not without SWISS.
Anyway, I wouldn't mind just about this: look at the Valjoux 72. Where it should say "17 jewels unadjusted", the metal is dark and not well finished.


----------



## S2000_Europe

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> You lost me.
> Are we looking at same watch?
> I can not see any marking at the 6 o'clock counter - nothing at all.
> What is a "tachy hand"?
> 
> That dial looks original and good to me, if it is reworked its perfectly done.
> Its a nice looking watch!
> a


I do not know how to say it in English, I was referring to la manecilla del segundero.

The absence of SWISS is what trouble me, I asked the shop about the T and was told that the first generation does not have the SWISS word just the T. As far as I know the first generation has a different back case shape (HEX).

Looking at the machinery, I can not see the engraving saying 17 jewels.... and the part that is used to adjust the lower dial, dark also, looks like the Valjoux 72 used on the Autavia

Since I do not leave in UK I will not going to take the risk.


----------



## KGTango94

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just picked up a new Carrera.. Pretty sure it's genuine. Have receipt and warranty card but you never know when someone may have done a switch-a-roo. Can someone please confirm?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



KGTango94 said:


> Just picked up a new Carrera.. Pretty sure it's genuine. Have receipt and warranty card but you never know when someone may have done a switch-a-roo. Can someone please confirm?


Looks good to me.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Watch looks all genuine, not sure if its using the ETA movement or Sellita?
https://shop-us.tagheuer.com/en/calibre-5-day-date-automatic-watch-41-mm-war201c-ba0723.html

Looks ETA


----------



## KGTango94

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Watch looks all genuine, not sure if its using the ETA movement or Sellita?
> 
> Looks ETA


Thanks all of you, I appreciate it (peace of mind = good  ).

The face is hologramming and slightly scratched. Am I safe in thinking this will be the AR coating and I will be good if I run some Cape Cod over it to remove it? (Watch is about 10 months old).


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

read here:
https://shop-us.tagheuer.com/en/calibre-5-day-date-automatic-watch-41-mm-war201c-ba0723.html


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



S2000_Europe said:


> I do not know how to say it in English, I was referring to la manecilla del segundero.
> 
> The absence of SWISS is what trouble me, I asked the shop about the T and was told that the first generation does not have the SWISS word just the T. As far as I know the first generation has a different back case shape (HEX).
> 
> Looking at the machinery, I can not see the engraving saying 17 jewels.... and the part that is used to adjust the lower dial, dark also, looks like the Valjoux 72 used on the Autavia
> 
> Since I do not leave in UK I will not going to take the risk.


On the watches dial the "T" Indicates the luminous material that is use that causes the indices to glow in the dark. So the "T" indicates the presence of tritium. If the watch has T SWISS T that means the luminous material used is tritium.

"T" is not the only marking or indication of luminous materials used. There are also several others, and theses "T"'s or other marks are there only to indicate the presence of some sort of luminous material. If there is no luminous material then it would just read Swiss (or what ever country of origin. The Swiss mark should be there. However I could be wrong but I have never or seen a Swiss watch absent of this...


----------



## tikitaki

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you think about this watch? Thanks


----------



## albertoct

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks genuine to me.


----------



## treeobserver

Hi , thoughts on this cal . 17 

Is it authentic ? Thanks


----------



## palex19

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread! - Went the AD route and why!*

I originally was thinking of getting an Omega Seamster 300m to complement my 2 two-tone Rolexes, which I love, but do attract too much attention at times. In the end I am getting a TAG Aquaracer Calibre 5 from Jared as for half the money of the SM I am getting most of what I want, a decent not too flashy everyday timepiece.

Anyway, I checked out the whole grey market internet thing and came to the conclusion that it is silly to try and save a couple hundred (in my case) buying a watch of dubious origin with no factory warranty! My TH was $2150 list and Jared sold it to me for $1950 incl. NC tax. I have 30 days to return it and 2 years TH warranty. Call that piece of mind. All the people here asking 'is this real' are living in fear, what's the point with a (entry) luxury watch? Can't afford it, get an Invicta. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## palex19

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread! - Went the AD route and why!*

...the same watch from Amazon would have been $1525 plus tax so around $1650, only $300 difference to buying from an AD.


----------



## Peperuiz

Hi,

Just added this new member to the family!

As per my extensive research & comparisons, this is 100% original...

Any thoughts?

Tks


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Peperuiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just added this new member to the family!
> 
> As per my extensive research & comparisons, this is 100% original...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Tks


Looks good to me.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread! - Went the AD route and why!*



palex19 said:


> Anyway, I checked out the whole grey market internet thing and came to the conclusion that it is silly to try and save a couple hundred (in my case) buying a watch of dubious origin with no factory warranty! My TH was $2150 list and Jared sold it to me for $1950 incl. NC tax. I have 30 days to return it and 2 years TH warranty. Call that piece of mind.


I agree for a mechanical watch, especially in that price range. I would much rather have the factory warranty than a third party warranty. If we are talking about a sub $1000 quartz, I have no problem with grey market.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



treeobserver said:


> Hi , thoughts on this cal . 17
> 
> Is it authentic ? Thanks


Watch and movement look correct.


----------



## palex19

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread! - Went the AD route and why!*



bmwfreak said:


> I agree for a mechanical watch, especially in that price range. I would much rather have the factory warranty than a third party warranty. If we are talking about a sub $1000 quartz, I have no problem with grey market.


I agree, it's all about the risk/reward proportion!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bmwfreak said:


> Watch and movement look correct.


+1


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



treeobserver said:


> Hi , thoughts on this cal . 17
> 
> Is it authentic ? Thanks


Possible not!
Calendar window I think should be white on black, other points concern me
Can you post a decent movement photo?

A


----------



## treeobserver

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Possible not!
> Calendar window I think should be white on black, other points concern me
> Can you post a decent movement photo?
> A


















here are the pictures of the movement that the seller sent


----------



## treeobserver

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*










Some more pics , on a closer check , I did indeed found no such dial color on the net .. hmm... any other advise would be great!


----------



## treeobserver

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Movement and back case look perfect
I also found dial shots similar

I think all is good


----------



## Peperuiz

Great, tks!



bmwfreak said:


> Peperuiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just added this new member to the family!
> 
> As per my extensive research & comparisons, this is 100% original...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Tks
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## treeobserver

Is this guaranteed authentic , can't find a dial that is blue/white


----------



## b8drf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi there -

I have just purchased a year 2000 Tag 6000 series model# WH51142 Chronometer Gents mid-sized which came complete with box, papers etc.

Question: this example doesn't have either the model# or serial# etched on the rear, but simply the word "Chronometer" under the embossed Tag logo (see pics).

I am new to the 6000 range and having read a few forums, most 6000's seem have their model# & serial# on the rear case.

Is my example valid / genuine?

Did Tag Heuer vary the rear case design depending on the model (Chronometer) or maybe the size (Mid) ?

Many thanks for any guidance.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



treeobserver said:


> Is this guaranteed authentic , can't find a dial that is blue/white


Does what look authentic?


----------



## Evose

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone, 
Was hoping you could help me out. I just purchased a used Aquaracer 2110 BA0822 off eBay. It supports a charity, which I did some research on beforehand, and comes attached with a year left on warranty from an authorized dealer. I checked the serial using trusted.com, and it checks out.

Afterwards, I noticed another listing but for a new one. The serial number and reference number are located directly underneath one another, very different from the watch I purchased. And the serial which appears to be RZD2538. Is this watch a fake?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Evose said:


> Hi everyone,
> Was hoping you could help me out. I just purchased a used Aquaracer 2110 BA0822 off eBay. It supports a charity, which I did some research on beforehand, and comes attached with a year left on warranty from an authorized dealer. I checked the serial using trusted.com, and it checks out.
> 
> Afterwards, I noticed another listing but for a new one. The serial number and reference number are located directly underneath one another, very different from the watch I purchased. And the serial which appears to be RZD2538. Is this watch a fake?


why not post some pictures?


----------



## Evose

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> why not post some pictures?

















Sorry, I tried linking the listing yesterday but wasn't able to due to my post count.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi.
Dial looks good. Centre stud looks different to genuine and 'maybe' lumed pearl dot on bezel - not sure.
BUT, I do not like the look of the back or the bracelet studs look wrong (and like the fakes), they really look incorrect.
And the fakes are good, look here:
Replica TAG Heuer Aquaracer series WAN2110.BA0822 men automatic mechanical watch (TagHeuer) - $210.00 : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce
OR HERE
Replica Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAN2110.BA0822 Swiss Automatic Watch

In both dials look good.

My advice, get to see the movement!

Look at the studs on back of a genuine bracelet here - it looks suspicious to me?
https://www.google.com/search?q=Aqu...ezd1rLwyAIVxnU-Ch0ZhwYO#imgrc=j7fk88u5-tZbKM:
or here
Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Automatic Mens Watch WAN2111 BA0822 760643123831 | eBay


----------



## Evose

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Hi.
> Dial looks good. Centre stud looks different to genuine and 'maybe' lumed pearl dot on bezel - not sure.
> BUT, I do not like the look of the back or the bracelet studs look wrong (and like the fakes), they really look incorrect.
> And the fakes are good, look here:
> 
> In both dials look good.
> 
> My advice, get to see the movement!


Thank you very much for your detailed reply. I've tried researching the various differences between the authentic and the reproduced; I'm pretty new to this. I purchased one for $1,200 on eBay, then shortly after saw this auction for $1,400 new. I do have every intention of bringing the watch I purchased into an authorized dealer and having them verify it - specifically as you noted, check the movement. If you can look over this one, please, and call out any discrepancies you may notice. Thank you for your valued advice!


----------



## Evose

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm sorry I am unable to edit my post - but the pictures I linked in the post above are of the watch I just purchased.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

That one all looks good, and you can immediately see the difference on the back, the bracelet and end studs.
Ask seller if papers match the serial number on the watch?

Please let me know what the AD says after checking the first one


----------



## Evose

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> That one all looks good, and you can immediately see the difference on the back, the bracelet and end studs.
> Ask seller if papers match the serial number on the watch?
> 
> Please let me know what the AD says after checking the first one


Based on the picture I provided I believe they do. Here's a quote from the listing: "**Watch comes with brown Tag Heuer outer box, brown Tag Heuer inner box, Tag Heuer Instruction booklet, Tag Heuer Service Network booklet, original Tag Heuer hangtag with matching numbers, and Tag Heuer Warranty Card (stamped, completed, and dated by Tag Heuer Authorized Dealer). Purchase date is August 2014 so the watch still has almost 1 year of warranty left! Serial number intact and clearly visible on the case back.**"


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Evose said:


> Based on the picture I provided I believe they do. Here's a quote from the listing: "**Watch comes with brown Tag Heuer outer box, brown Tag Heuer inner box, Tag Heuer Instruction booklet, Tag Heuer Service Network booklet, original Tag Heuer hangtag with matching numbers, and Tag Heuer Warranty Card (stamped, completed, and dated by Tag Heuer Authorized Dealer). Purchase date is August 2014 so the watch still has almost 1 year of warranty left! Serial number intact and clearly visible on the case back.**"


Then no worries, and it looks all good to me
Enjoy
Adam


----------



## Evose

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Then no worries, and it looks all good to me
> Enjoy
> Adam


Thanks, Adam!

I'm always hesitant purchasing through eBay as the market seems to be flooded with fakes.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Evose said:


> Thanks, Adam!
> 
> I'm always hesitant purchasing through eBay as the market seems to be flooded with fakes.


Pleasure - you are protected with eBay purchase
Let me know on the first photos you posted if you learn anything additional
A


----------



## leaurend

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

If that can help, I agree with Horologist007 and do not like the back of the first watch. You can clearly spot the differences with the second watch. That one looks totally legit and clean. It is a beautiful piece.


----------



## cooots

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi evryone,

I purchased a "genuine" 2010 Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 (WAV5113)
It comes with the genuine timber box, all manuals, warranty card and COSC card.

The thing that's puzzling me is the fact the serial number is 3631 (engraved as "3631" on the back of the watch and written as "00003631" on the warranty and COSC cards).

I thought COSC Tags were usually 6-8 digits long (?). Does this sound legitimate? Or is it a fake?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cooots said:


> Hi evryone,
> 
> I purchased a "genuine" 2010 Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 (WAV5113)
> It comes with the genuine timber box, all manuals, warranty card and COSC card.
> 
> The thing that's puzzling me is the fact the serial number is 3631 (engraved as "3631" on the back of the watch and written as "00003631" on the warranty and COSC cards).
> 
> I thought COSC Tags were usually 6-8 digits long (?). Does this sound legitimate? Or is it a fake?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


00003631 _is_ 8 digits?


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> 00003631 _is_ 8 digits?


LOL, I responded to the other thread about this same topic, but 
I completely miscounted on that, thats for the morning laugh...

Well 1600 hours in the UK for you...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I believe the OP understands that the warranty card had 8 digits, his question, is if both the case and the card should be marked identically i.e all 8 digits, or if its acceptable to drop leading zeros. a perfectly good question.

What puzzeled me was this:


> _I purchased a "genuine" 2010 Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 (WAV5113)_
> _It comes with the genuine timber box, all manuals, warranty card and COSC card._


He first states he purchased a "genuine" then asks if its fake?


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've seen the leading 0"s dropped on the watch case...


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I believe the OP understands that the warranty card had 8 digits, his question, is if both the case and the card should be marked identically i.e all 8 digits, or if its acceptable to drop leading zeros. a perfectly good question.
> 
> What puzzeled me was this:
> 
> He first states he purchased a "" then asks if its fake?


I take it as he purchased what he believed to be genuine, then after had doubt. As it was listed as genuine, but then it came in to question...

Needing about 8 numbers on the certificate 00003631, would still equal 3631 that's displayed in the case. If the zeros fallowed the 3631 it would become 36310000,


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> I've seen the leading 0"s dropped on the watch case...


Thats excellent and exactly what OP wanted to know
Thanks


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Thats excellent and exactly what OP wanted to know
> Thanks


I didn't mean to make it out to be a joke, It just slipped my mind, I was out riding the bicycle the morning and after 20 miles my brain is still not back to "earth" yet...


----------



## cmw1988

Any thoughts on this one guys?


----------



## NYUofA

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



























What do you guys think? Authentic? Ready to pull the trigger, just want some confirmation from the experts.

Thank you all!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



NYUofA said:


> What do you guys think? Authentic? Ready to pull the trigger, just want some confirmation from the experts.
> Thank you all!


Looks real, yes.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

That seems 100% genuine and perfect to me.
The back should have the model and serial number inscribed, I think yours has, but can not read it?

Check they tie up with warranty papers

A


----------



## NYUofA

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Looks real, yes.


Thank you sir!


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> That seems 100% genuine and perfect to me.
> The back should have the model and serial number inscribed, I think yours has, but can not read it?
> 
> Check they tie up with warranty papers
> 
> A


Numbers are there
CY2110
XXX177 (X's are not the actual digests...

they are hard to see but...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> Numbers are there
> CY2110
> XXX177 (X's are not the actual digests...
> 
> they are hard to see but...


Yes looks good to me


----------



## slammb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Took the Tag to a authorized Tag dealer and certified Rolex technician confirmed it is authentic. 

Thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



slammb said:


> Took the Tag to a authorized Tag dealer and certified Rolex technician confirmed it is authentic.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for confirming to us, that is how we learn
Regards


----------



## houndoggie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



NYUofA said:


> View attachment 5895114
> View attachment 5895122
> View attachment 5895130
> View attachment 5895138
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Authentic? Ready to pull the trigger, just want some confirmation from the experts.
> 
> Thank you all!


authentic


----------



## Kelamb10

Can someone help me with determining if this Montblanc watch is real or fake. I purchased today on ebay for 375. Please let me know. I am concerned because I can't find any online that say quartz on the face like this one does. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## UNDEFEATED

Hello I'm new to the forums , but have been reading for awhile... I think I've spotted two fakes

#1 http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272033717180

# 2 http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311479152537

The seller has sold 2 other identical watches in the past month

What are the odds of these being real lol

$1.40 for the straps ! Lol


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kelamb10 said:


> Can someone help me with determining if this Montblanc watch is real or fake. I purchased today on ebay for 375. Please let me know. I am concerned because I can't find any online that say quartz on the face like this one does. Thanks in advance!!!


This is the tag heuer topic. I don't know about montblancs but would say that doesn't look like an authentic Swiss watch to me.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



UNDEFEATED said:


> Hello I'm new to the forums , but have been reading for awhile... I think I've spotted two fakes
> 
> #1 http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272033717180
> 
> # 2 http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311479152537
> 
> The seller has sold 2 other identical watches in the past month
> 
> What are the odds of these being real lol
> 
> $1.40 for the straps ! Lol


Post in Omega fake busters but they don't look bad to me.


----------



## UNDEFEATED

I don't know how to start my own thread ...

And you think it looks ok even with no embossed seal on the back ?

Black dial cross hair with date ????


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



UNDEFEATED said:


> Hello I'm new to the forums , but have been reading for awhile... I think I've spotted two fakes
> 
> #1 http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272033717180
> 
> # 2 http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311479152537
> 
> The seller has sold 2 other identical watches in the past month
> 
> What are the odds of these being real lol
> 
> $1.40 for the straps ! Lol


I agree.

These are definitely NOT genuine Tag Heuer watches.

For a start, the logo is all wrong.

My guess is they are from a well known TH knockoff wanna be brand sometimes referred to as Ω.

The listing has good photo's including movement shots, seller has good feedback and appears to specialise in vintage watches, including the aforementioned Ω brand. (So hardly surprising he has sold similar/identical watches recently).

$140 for straps is entirely reasonable for quality brands. (In fact $500 + is the norm for some brands.)

Make sure you report this to eBay immediately to protect any potential Tag Heuer aficionados who could get scammed.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Kelamb10

Can someone help me with determining if this Montblanc watch is real or fake. I purchased today on ebay for 375. Please let me know. I am concerned because I can't find any online that say quartz on the face like this one does. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kelamb10 said:


> Can someone help me with determining if this Montblanc watch is real or fake. I purchased today on ebay for 375. Please let me know. I am concerned because I can't find any online that say quartz on the face like this one does. Thanks in advance!!!


I know almost nothing about Montblanc, but where do I begin?

1. You paid $375 for a watch on eBay based on these photos?
2. for a watch and brand you aren't familiar with?
3. purchased first and researched later?

Looking for "Swiss made" on the dial would be a good start when shopping for a Swiss watch.

I hope you paid using PayPal so you can use buyer protection if necessary and don't lose anything,

Sorry to be harsh, but hopefully there's some lessons here for everyone.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



UNDEFEATED said:


> I don't know how to start my own thread ...
> 
> And you think it looks ok even with no embossed seal on the back ?
> 
> Black dial cross hair with date ????


Go to the forum/subforum you wish to post in, then click the "Post New Thread" button at the top. I'm no expert on vintage Omegas, and it's certainly possible that these have had the dials refurbished. Worst-case, they may involve putting together a watch from disparate parts, but the case, caseback and movement look genuine Omega parts. Try looking the watch up in the Omega database (https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/using-omega-vintage-database-116256.html).


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kelamb10 said:


> Can someone help me with determining if this Montblanc watch is real or fake. I purchased today on ebay for 375. Please let me know. I am concerned because I can't find any online that say quartz on the face like this one does. Thanks in advance!!!


So you ignored my post above about this being the wrong forum to post in, and posted exactly the same thing a second time? As Black5 says, hopefully you paid using PayPal so you can get a refund.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



UNDEFEATED said:


> I don't know how to start my own thread ...
> 
> And you think it looks ok even with no embossed seal on the back ?
> 
> Black dial cross hair with date ????


Yep.
Calibre 563 looks right and I don't think that the embossed case back was used on models that had a solid (one piece) case. (Which this appears to have).
I have seen that dial before, so although uncommon, it's certainly period correct. 
(Not as popular as the gold and silvered dials in that era, but classy in a subtle way IMHO)
Approx. 60's

I would gladly own either piece and wear them with pride.
(If only they weren't trying to be TH... 

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## UNDEFEATED

Just won this lady's omega

Is it real ????

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131642674761


----------



## UNDEFEATED

?


----------



## UNDEFEATED

Bump


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



UNDEFEATED said:


> Bump


It's possible nobody has responded because you have posted in the tag heuer forum. Try the omega fake busters subforum.


----------



## Dandydude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this real? Just got one of those "to good to be true" deals and that normally means I was had. It's filthy and needs to be polished but what mainly has me concerned, besides the seller, is the Omission of the tag logo on the crown? Maybe aftermarket? Maybe polished off? Maybe it's just a fake? Hoping for the best


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dandydude said:


> Is this real? Just got one of those "to good to be true" deals and that normally means I was had. It's filthy and needs to be polished but what mainly has me concerned, besides the seller, is the Omission of the tag logo on the crown? Maybe aftermarket? Maybe polished off? Maybe it's just a fake? Hoping for the best


Have you got a better shot of the dial? From what I can see it looks to be a beaten-up, genuine watch with a non-OEM crown.


----------



## Dandydude

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*









imagwai said:


> Have you got a better shot of the dial? From what I can see it looks to be a beaten-up, genuine watch with a non-OEM crown.


Thanks for your fast response!


----------



## ikeeptime

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real or fake? All the twin time's I've found have a clear insert on case back to see through. This one doesn't. Older model maybe? These are the only pictures I could get..


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ikeeptime said:


> Real or fake? All the twin time's I've found have a clear insert on case back to see through. This one doesn't. Older model maybe? These are the only pictures I could get..
> 
> View attachment 6035329


Looks correct. Model WV2116 with solid caseback.

Model WV2116-0 (later version) has clear sapphire caseback.


----------



## nqtri

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I got my Carrera Calibre 6 from a pretty reliable but just want to make sure one last time if this is authentic. Serial no. on case back matches that on COSC and Warranty cards. Thanks guys. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

its good
Enjoy


----------



## Hatster

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A total newbie here, flailing in the dark but loving the watches. From what I have been reading, the original paperwork, is one of the best ways to ensure you are buying a genuine watch. But what if that is missing? And can you suggest any good UK dealers where I know I won't be buying a fake? Do you have any experience of vintageheuer.com I have fallen in love with a number of these watches, I just don't want to get stung. Thanks folks and sorry if I am asking questions that you have answered before.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Hatster said:


> A total newbie here, flailing in the dark but loving the watches. From what I have been reading, the original paperwork, is one of the best ways to ensure you are buying a genuine watch. But what if that is missing? And can you suggest any good UK dealers where I know I won't be buying a fake? Do you have any experience of vintageheuer.com I have fallen in love with a number of these watches, I just don't want to get stung. Thanks folks and sorry if I am asking questions that you have answered before.


Paperwork can be faked. But if it's present, appears genuine and matches the watch, then it can add confidence to a deal, providing the watch also checks out and you trust the seller! I've had good experiences from both Watchfinder and also Pre-owned, Unworn and Vintage Rolex, Patek, Cartier, Audemars Piguet AP | Buy & Sell Watches Online. Watchfinder is more expensive, but you are also getting a fully-serviced pre-owned watch in the best possible condition. Vintageheuer.com is well-respected I believe. Check out the calibre11.com website and forums - there's a buying guide somewhere over there for vintage Heuers.


----------



## mattyboy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



nqtri said:


> I got my Carrera Calibre 6 from a pretty reliable but just want to make sure one last time if this is authentic. Serial no. on case back matches that on COSC and Warranty cards. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats a beaut there!


----------



## joseph80

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Need help on this one guys. Seller has box only and is not the original owner.


----------



## dr4ke

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone,

I'm about to pull the trigger on my first Tag, however, I am not sure if it is authentic or not. Based on my own image comparisons, it appears to be authentic. What do you guys think? The model is: WAN2110.BA0822












































Thank you in advance!


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



joseph80 said:


> Need help on this one guys. Seller has box only and is not the original owner.
> View attachment 6229329
> 
> View attachment 6229337
> 
> View attachment 6229353
> 
> View attachment 6229369


Box looks ok. Watch seems fine too, although hard to tell by pictures alone. I've seen quite a few fake Grand Carreras before. One thing that caught my attention is that the chrono hand seems to be moving on the pictures. It is not counting time seconds in normal operation, is it? That's giveaway right there!


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dr4ke said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on my first Tag, however, I am not sure if it is authentic or not. Based on my own image comparisons, it appears to be authentic. What do you guys think? The model is: WAN2110.BA0822
> 
> View attachment 6232705
> 
> View attachment 6232721
> 
> View attachment 6232729
> 
> View attachment 6232737
> 
> View attachment 6232745
> 
> View attachment 6232761
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Seems nice on the pictures. Hard to be 100% sure by pics alone. Original box and papers usually help endorse and give some value to a pre-owned piece.


----------



## dr4ke

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> Seems nice on the pictures. Hard to be 100% sure by pics alone. Original box and papers usually help endorse and give some value to a pre-owned piece.


Great, appreciate the help. Thanks! Will definitely consider my options.


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I paid a little over $540 for my new strap. Clasp did get a refinish when new strap went on though.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ChrispyBrownies said:


> I paid a little over $540 for my new strap. Clasp did get a refinish when new strap went on though.
> View attachment 6259898


Good for you.

Are you concerned about the authenticity of the Watch, or the $540 strap?:-s:think:


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Are you concerned about the authenticity of the Watch, or the $540 strap?:-s:think:


Neither actually, I was simply posting a reference for the OEM strap the previous poster was mentioning


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

fake or real?


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ChrispyBrownies said:


> fake or real?
> View attachment 6268034
> View attachment 6268066
> View attachment 6268098


Impossible to be sure by looking at the pictures alone, but looking good from here. I actually like this Monaco a lot !


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks real to me. Others may chime in...


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ChrispyBrownies said:


> fake or real?
> View attachment 6268034
> View attachment 6268066
> View attachment 6268098


Are you asking for your own benefit, or for the benefit of the potential buyers you have been trying to sell this to since February?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-t...-cal-6-ww2111-fc6204-blue-dial-1537866-2.html

and even as far back as September 2010...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tag-heuer-monaco-automatic-f-s-445040.html#post3299578

Maybe we should re-name this thread to " Post photo's of your genuine watch that you have owned for 5 years and know is real and are trying to sell so you can try to waste everyone's time and trip up those on this thread to see if they really know what they are talking about."

[Disclaimer - My comments on your motivation for posting in this thread are purely guesswork. You could also simply be a troll who craves attention.]

Nice watch by the way. Not a Monaco fan myself, but the blue really works well on this one.


----------



## SwingModern

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Are you asking for your own benefit, or for the benefit of the potential buyers you have been trying to sell this to since February?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-t...-cal-6-ww2111-fc6204-blue-dial-1537866-2.html
> 
> and even as far back as September 2010...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tag-heuer-monaco-automatic-f-s-445040.html#post3299578
> 
> Maybe we should re-name this thread to " Post photo's of your genuine watch that you have owned for 5 years and know is real and are trying to sell so you can try to waste everyone's time and trip up those on this thread to see if they really know what they are talking about."
> 
> [Disclaimer - My comments on your motivation for posting in this thread are purely guesswork. You could also simply be a troll who craves attention.]
> 
> Nice watch by the way. Not a Monaco fan myself, but the blue really works well on this one.


Burn!


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ChrispyBrownies said:


> View attachment 6268738
> View attachment 6268794


Looks like a genuine monaco

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dotti said:


> Looks like a genuine monaco
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Considering this person has asked the same question on at least 3 separate occasions, (Including at least twice a year apart on this very thread!), with a positive response each time, as well as earlier threads dating back to 2010 - I think we can safely assume he knows this already.


----------



## qwertying123

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone! I just joined to ask for some opinions on a Tag watch I just won on ebay....

After being able to look at the watch on a bigger screen than my phone, I think its a fake, and would please like some opinions.



















The seller says it was her ex-boyfriends and she knows nothing about it.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.
Anthony.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



qwertying123 said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined to ask for some opinions on a Tag watch I just won on ebay....
> 
> After being able to look at the watch on a bigger screen than my phone, I think its a fake, and would please like some opinions.
> View attachment 6327146
> View attachment 6327154
> View attachment 6327162
> 
> The seller says it was her ex-boyfriends and she knows nothing about it.
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.
> Anthony.


You're right, it's fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Indeed you are BOTH right


----------



## qwertying123

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Excellent, thank you very much for your replies. I hadn't paid luckily, you have saved me a fortune. Merry xmas and thanks once again.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



qwertying123 said:


> Excellent, thank you very much for your replies. I hadn't paid luckily, you have saved me a fortune. Merry xmas and thanks once again.


Good for you on checking first
Enjoy the holidays


----------



## dotti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Genuinely fake

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dotti said:


> Genuinely fake
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Thanks
a


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys can someone help me with this TAG SLR. It looks legit to me bar the date window, but I could be wrong.

Regards Francois

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfw said:


> Hi guys can someone help me with this TAG SLR. It looks legit to me bar the date window, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Regards Francois
> 
> View attachment 6338034
> 
> 
> View attachment 6338042
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Not familiar with this model but it appears to be correct. What's your concern on the date window?

The acid test would be confirming all chronograph functions work as expected. I would also ask for a photo of it reset to zero.


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Not familiar with this model but it appears to be correct. What's your concern on the date window?
> 
> The acid test would be confirming all chronograph functions work as expected. I would also ask for a photo of it reset to zero.


On other fotoes I seen the date is straight up not sideways but it of the 8th single digit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfw said:


> On other fotoes I seen the date is straight up not sideways but it of the 8th single digit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, photos I saw were one way for single digits and another way for the double digits.


----------



## ricky-tick

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

In my optic, it is an authenic watch


----------



## wilhelm

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys can someone help me with this watch. I found this in my new house. It's real or fake?


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



wilhelm said:


> Hi guys can someone help me with this watch. I found this in my new house. It's real or fake?
> View attachment 6376826
> View attachment 6376834
> View attachment 6376842
> View attachment 6376858
> View attachment 6376866


That would be a pretty bad fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

sadly yes


----------



## internet.interface

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

just wandering if this one is a fake, it is a Valjoux 88 triple calendar chrono from the 50s:
Ebay ID is 391344522247

(forum will not let me post links)


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this crooked or just my eyes going bad?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> Is this crooked or just my eyes going bad?
> View attachment 6414441


Yes, looks crooked with glue at the edges. But the logo badge looks like it comes from a fake to me. Post a picture of the rest of the watch.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



internet.interface said:


> just wandering if this one is a fake, it is a Valjoux 88 triple calendar chrono from the 50s:
> Ebay ID is 391344522247
> 
> (forum will not let me post links)


You need a real expert on vintage Heuers to comment on that one. However, on face value, it looks OK to me, all parts seem to be of a similar age, and the seller has great feedback.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> You need a real expert on vintage Heuers to comment on that one. However, on face value, it looks OK to me, all parts seem to be of a similar age, and the seller has great feedback.


Its a fantastic piece indeed
I would have thought a redial? That said a brilliant one.
a


----------



## Ranjeet81

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi.first of all, my apologies of I am posting in wrong section, please point me in right direction if I am. 
3 years ago, a relative gifted me a Tag Heuer mikrogirder 2000.
After wearing it daily for last 3 years, the plastic strap have snapped from the end. I have emailed Tag Heuer with photos however they advised that they can't get the strap and doesn't look authentic. I have searched for pictures online and compared to my watch and can't tell any difference. Can someone advise if this is genuine or fake watch and where can I get a strap for the watch. Thanks in advance.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Ranjeet81 said:


> Hi.first of all, my apologies of I am posting in wrong section, please point me in right direction if I am.
> 3 years ago, a relative gifted me a Tag Heuer mikrogirder 2000.
> After wearing it daily for last 3 years, the plastic strap have snapped from the end. I have emailed Tag Heuer with photos however they advised that they can't get the strap and doesn't look authentic. I have searched for pictures online and compared to my watch and can't tell any difference. Can someone advise if this is genuine or fake watch and where can I get a strap for the watch. Thanks in advance.


It's a fake. But then surely you knew that unless you thought that someone had gifted you a watch worth over a hundred thousand dollars?


----------



## Black5

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Ranjeet81 said:


> Hi.first of all, my apologies of I am posting in wrong section, please point me in right direction if I am.
> 3 years ago, a relative gifted me a Tag Heuer mikrogirder 2000.
> After wearing it daily for last 3 years, the plastic strap have snapped from the end. I have emailed Tag Heuer with photos however they advised that they can't get the strap and doesn't look authentic. I have searched for pictures online and compared to my watch and can't tell any difference. Can someone advise if this is genuine or fake watch and where can I get a strap for the watch. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 6439705
> View attachment 6439713
> View attachment 6439729


Ignoring the fact that Tag Heuer themselves have ALREADY confirmed it is a fake, I'd hardly expect anyone here to raise any doubts.

The first question you should ask yourself is - can the relative who gave it to you afford to give you a $100,000 + gift?

If they are a multi-millionaire and the answer to the question above is "yes" you are a lucky person indeed to have such a generous and thoughtful benefactor.

If not, the fact it is a fake should come as no surprise to you.

On the other hand, if they CAN afford it, and they gave you this fake instead, and tried to pass it off as real, I'm afraid you probably aren't as important to them as you had hoped.

I hope you didn't splash out too much on a Christmas present for them...

(Imagwai beat me to it)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well its a fake we can see that with a 24 hour dial versus a real watch here:
The Top 10 Most Expensive Tag Heuer Watches - TheRichest

That said, I doubt the OP knew the true value of one of these pieces nor the fact it was a fake - surely not - who contacts Tag direct for a strap quote, if they truly know its value and authenticity.

That said, a simple Google search like I did would have saved him some embarrassment.

Regards


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Well its a fake we can see that with a 24 hour dial versus a real watch here:
> The Top 10 Most Expensive Tag Heuer Watches - TheRichest
> 
> That said, I doubt the OP knew the true value of one of these pieces nor the fact it was a fake - surely not - who contacts Tag direct for a strap quote, if they truly know its value and authenticity.
> 
> That said, a simple Google search like I did would have saved him some embarrassment.
> 
> Regards


You sir, are far too generous.

I agree that it's possible the OP didn't know what it was when originally gifted, but he indicated in his original post that he subsequently checked online, (and the link you posted would almost certainly have come up), and that he already had confirmed it was fake from Tag Heuer.

Posting here after that was rather pointless.

I guess I'm just a lot less patient and forgiving than you are. 

I'm afraid I must politely disagree with your other point though.
It is quite natural for most people who aren't familiar with alternatives, to go back to an AD or a manufacturer as the first point of contact.
In particular, I would have thought that collectors of rare and expensive pieces, are actually MORE likely to go back to the manufacturer first for even minor maintenance to maintain authenticity.


----------



## watchfanmd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone, just joined the community after "lurking" here for a while. This is my first post. I just received this as a gift and am trying to verify authenticity. 
A couple of red flags come to mind.

1. Face- it says professional and then under that 200 meters. The images I've looked at online say 2000 or 3000 as the first line
2. Band- clearly not original, but this may not mean watch is fake.
3. Luminosity- does not glow in dark at all


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchfanmd said:


> Hi everyone, just joined the community after "lurking" here for a while. This is my first post. I just received this as a gift and am trying to verify authenticity.
> A couple of red flags come to mind.
> 
> 1. Face- it says professional and then under that 200 meters. The images I've looked at online say 2000 or 3000 as the first line
> 2. Band- clearly not original, but this may not mean watch is fake.
> 3. Luminosity- does not glow in dark at all


Looks like it could be a genuine 3000 to me, but I am not very familiar with this model.
Date window could be a little "off".
A movement photo would certainly help confirm.

1. The smaller sizes didn't always have the model designation. Is this a ladies or a mid-sized watch?
2. Correct. Definitely the wrong band.
3. Could simply be a result of age. Keep in mind this watch could be around 20 years old.

It looks like this EXACT watch with the same band and chipped crown sold on ebay recently.

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/TAG-HEUER-30...sional-200M-934-213-Silver-Dial-/401016640549

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchfanmd said:


> Hi everyone, just joined the community after "lurking" here for a while. This is my first post. I just received this as a gift and am trying to verify authenticity.
> A couple of red flags come to mind.
> 
> 1. Face- it says professional and then under that 200 meters. The images I've looked at online say 2000 or 3000 as the first line
> 2. Band- clearly not original, but this may not mean watch is fake.
> 3. Luminosity- does not glow in dark at all


I found another example on Google images with the same dial. Could be a variation/different production run or a service dial. Bracelet not original as you say.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



wilhelm said:


> Hi guys can someone help me with this watch. I found this in my new house. It's real or fake?
> View attachment 6376858
> View attachment 6376866


This does not look right at all to me.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



enricodepaoli said:


> This does not look right at all to me.


Hi 
Which watch are you referring too?
thanks


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The supposedly 2000 series Senna attached to my reply.



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Hi
> Which watch are you referring too?
> thanks


----------



## watchfanmd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry if this is a duplicate reply, I didn't see my initial reply show up so am trying it again.

You're right, I think this is my watch, actually. Same 9'0 clock browning of the luminous part.

Is a movement photo a photo I take after popping off the back in order to see the movement? or a video of the second hand moving?

If this is genuine, does it have enough value/worth to justify possible getting the luminous parts "repainted" to glow, or some of the smudge/grime removed? If you look at around 6'o clock position you can see some dirt or smudges. I guess someone has taken the crystal off before?


----------



## robertocusato

*Re: TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*

Hi guys,

is this one authentic? Thanks

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 16 Stainless Ceramic Box CAU2011 0 | eBay


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchfanmd said:


> Sorry if this is a duplicate reply, I didn't see my initial reply show up so am trying it again.
> 
> You're right, I think this is my watch, actually. Same 9'0 clock browning of the luminous part.
> 
> Is a movement photo a photo I take after popping off the back in order to see the movement? or a video of the second hand moving?
> 
> If this is genuine, does it have enough value/worth to justify possible getting the luminous parts "repainted" to glow, or some of the smudge/grime removed? If you look at around 6'o clock position you can see some dirt or smudges. I guess someone has taken the crystal off before?


Yes,
A movement photo required removal of the back.
At some point this should be done anyway if you ever want to go near water as seals deteriorate over time and if not replaced at previous battery changes water resistance will be compromised.

I can't comment on market value of the watch, but eBay is a good indicator.

Of course, if this is a gift from someone special, the value is inestimable.

The cost of a service to clean it up a bit would vary depending on who was doing it.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Black5

*Re: TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*



robertocusato said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is this one authentic? Thanks
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 16 Stainless Ceramic Box CAU2011 0 | eBay


Based on nothing else but the sellers history, I would say yes.
Pay with PayPal and with a return policy including return postage there's nothing to lose.

Just my opinion, it's not a great deal though anyway.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*



robertocusato said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is this one authentic? Thanks
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 16 Stainless Ceramic Box CAU2011 0 | eBay


Looks authentic to me
A


----------



## robertocusato

*Re: TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*

What would you guys consider a good deal for that watch? I really like it.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: TAG Heuer Real or Fake?*



robertocusato said:


> What would you guys consider a good deal for that watch? I really like it.


Try and advanced search on eBay
Tick completed listing and world wide and see what the same model has previously sold for
That is my best advice
regards


----------



## Cold00111

I have a Tag Heuer Carrera calibre 16. Is this a fake or real? Why?


----------



## Cold00111

Tag heuer carrera calibre 16...real or fake?


----------



## Cold00111

It seems I could only get the one image to upload. All my other attempts say an error occurred...any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Cold00111

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread! Is this authentic? Thanks*


----------



## peenoise

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread! Is this authentic? Thanks*



Cold00111 said:


> View attachment 6499505
> View attachment 6499521
> View attachment 6499529
> View attachment 6499537


Looks legit to me.

Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread! Is this authentic? Thanks*

Just for your info
Your watch is NOT using an ETA 7750 movement but the SELLITA SW 500 as their Caliber 16!

The ETA caliber 16 looks like this
TAG Heuer caliber 16 » WatchBase.com

Regards
adam


----------



## Cold00111

Does that mean it's a fake?


----------



## Fazzx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi All, Wanted to purchase a replacement strap, seen this strap but is this strap genuine or fake?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Very difficult to say with straps and clasps. Better to be confident about the seller and where he or she sourced it from originally.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is that a FC5037 deployment buckle.. I have a genuine FC5037 buckle.




























Buckle only, would cost you 200$ minimum for brand new.

Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cold00111 said:


> Does that mean it's a fake?


If you mean this watch
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/fake...henticity-thread-675245-268.html#post24080273

No, not a fake. TAG due to supply limitations from ETA (SWATCH GROUP) second sourced supply with SELLITA. Now its up to you to decide if its "equivalent" or not

Adam


----------



## DevinKing

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I unknowingly purchased a replica tag watch with serial number CAH1113 RRV8776. eBay is requiring that I provide written proof of its lack of authenticity within 10 days. I have since bought an authentic watch from a local jeweler. They are telling me they may need to send the watch to the manufacturer to prove authenticity. This seems like it may take more than 10 days. Any suggestions about how to proceed?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Best and simplest way, in my opinion is to get the back opened and see and photo the movement, it will not be a genuine TAG QUARTZ movement but probably a Japanese or Asian one

That would prove it catagorically

Regards


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am still checking, but this I think is a genuine movement
Calibre S | TAG Heuer

And here is the genuine dial to your - NO comparison - look at date window and TAG LOGO!
https://www.google.es/search?q=tag+...h&q=tag+heuer+formula+1&imgrc=jVCKwcqva3CnTM:


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The most obvious proof in this case is surely that the CAH1113 is a red-dialed watch and you have a white-dial. Other than that, it's clearly a fake. Dial is all wrong, and date window doesn't align properly.

If you get no joy from eBay, have you tried contacting the seller and asking for a return/refund?


----------



## DevinKing

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Seller wanted me to pay return shipping and eBay advised me that the seller was responsible for a return label. I am going to speak with my local dealer today to see if they can help. I was hoping that someone on this forum may know of additional options for written verification of the watch in question.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DevinKing said:


> Seller wanted me to pay return shipping and eBay advised me that the seller was responsible for a return label. I am going to speak with my local dealer today to see if they can help. I was hoping that someone on this forum may know of additional options for written verification of the watch in question.


What you mean additional options - I have the Tag breakdown, but it does not show (or I can not determine) the different color dials.
all other numbers verify.

but both of us that responded pointed out the poor dial especially date window compared to genuine
And my advice of getting a movement shot will clearly prove it's a fake. That will be indisputable

a


----------



## Jpstepancic

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DevinKing said:


> I unknowingly purchased a replica tag watch with serial number CAH1113 RRV8776. eBay is requiring that I provide written proof of its lack of authenticity within 10 days. I have since bought an authentic watch from a local jeweler. They are telling me they may need to send the watch to the manufacturer to prove authenticity. This seems like it may take more than 10 days. Any suggestions about how to proceed?
> View attachment 6527474
> View attachment 6527482


Yes as stated above when I googled the ref number I got orange dials. The thing that I spotted right away was that the "tag here" font just above the "formula 1" looked that it was too thick.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DevinKing said:


> I unknowingly purchased a replica tag watch with serial number CAH1113 RRV8776. eBay is requiring that I provide written proof of its lack of authenticity within 10 days. I have since bought an authentic watch from a local jeweler. They are telling me they may need to send the watch to the manufacturer to prove authenticity. This seems like it may take more than 10 days. Any suggestions about how to proceed?
> View attachment 6527474
> View attachment 6527482


I agree with all the above.

Is your Jeweller an AD?

Pretty slack that they couldn't either confirm this immediately or take off the back and check it for you. (Especially considering you bought a new one from them!)
This is horrendous customer service in my eyes and I would be taking the new one back and asking for a refund on that as well as this is possibly an indication of future service from this Jeweller.

Some other things you can try.

Email Tag Heuer direct with the photos used in the listing and photos of your watch.

I would expect they would be happy to assist and get these fakes off the market.

It wouldn't hurt to send them photos of your recently purchased genuine one as well to demonstrate brand loyalty.

Take your fake to your AD and ask for a written insurance valuation of your watch.

It may cost a little, but the valuation should be immediate and result will be $0.

In the meanwhile, send eBay the links to the genuine item that Adam (horologist..) posted.

I've reported and had faked removed from sale with less evidence than this.

You can also make a claim with PayPal for the cost of return postage in most cases.

Did the buyer agree to a return via eBay messaging?

If they did, and the communication history indicates the return was requested due to the item being non-genuine, (or even better if the seller admits it!), then eBay will take this into account as well.

Also check the original listing for any disclaimers relating to whether the item is genuine or not as this is a definite eBay NO-NO and will also work in your favour to point out.

Good luck!!!!

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## DBConz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've been looking at Carrera Calibre 7's on eBay and wanted some feedback on authenticity and what would be a fair offer to buy











































thank you!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks genuine and correct to me
A


----------



## DBConz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks. What would be a fair offer to buy it used?


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Fazzx said:


> Hi All, Wanted to purchase a replacement strap, seen this strap but is this strap genuine or fake?
> 
> View attachment 6516170


I can't comment on the strap, but I would say the clasp is fake. The part number should *F*C5014 not *P*C5104.


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DevinKing said:


> I unknowingly purchased a replica tag watch with serial number CAH1113 RRV8776. eBay is requiring that I provide written proof of its lack of authenticity within 10 days. I have since bought an authentic watch from a local jeweler. They are telling me they may need to send the watch to the manufacturer to prove authenticity. This seems like it may take more than 10 days. Any suggestions about how to proceed?
> View attachment 6527474
> View attachment 6527482


100% fake, these copies have been around for a while now, logo is poor and the badly made bezel is a give away, all the raised numbers are off


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Fazzx said:


> Hi All, Wanted to purchase a replacement strap, seen this strap but is this strap genuine or fake?
> 
> View attachment 6516170
> 
> 
> View attachment 6516178


this strap is fake


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> 100% fake, these copies have been around for a while now, logo is poor and the badly made bezel is a give away, all the raised numbers are off


he knows it, you know it, we all know it.
But how does that solve the OP,S issue?
a


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> he knows it, you know it, we all know it.
> But how does that solve the OP,S issue?
> a


because like a donkey I didn't read the post


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Richerson said:


> because like a donkey I didn't read the post


LOL Well you get my vote forhonesty
a


----------



## sklein35

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all. I'm hoping you can help me in my decision to bid on an F1 that I'm very interested in on eBay. I've contacted the seller and they said the watch is 100% authentic and that it comes with the "Tag Guarantee Card" and all original paperwork. He states that he purchased it at a "reputable online retailer" about a year and a half ago. Please have a look and let me know what you think. Thanks!!!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sklein35 said:


> Hello all. I'm hoping you can help me in my decision to bid on an F1 that I'm very interested in on eBay. I've contacted the seller and they said the watch is 100% authentic and that it comes with the "Tag Guarantee Card" and all original paperwork. He states that he purchased it at a "reputable online retailer" about a year and a half ago. Please have a look and let me know what you think. Thanks!!!
> 
> View attachment 6699922
> View attachment 6699930
> View attachment 6699938
> View attachment 6699946
> View attachment 6699954


It's real, but what is the reputable online retailer? Maybe the warranty has expired anyway, but I'd want to see evidence of the stamped warranty card as it helps confirm the story at least, and watches are often worth a little more with valid paperwork that proves the history.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sklein35

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for taking the time to look and respond. The seller's ambiguous answers do leave me a little hesitant... But the watch at least appears to be legit. Thanks again.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Agree totally with above
Watch looks genuine OK, but you should ask to see the warranty card and that it ties up to serial number on back case
A


----------



## sklein35

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Agree totally with above
> Watch looks genuine OK, but you should ask to see the warranty card and that it ties up to serial number on back case
> A


Yeah, I'm going to ask if he can send a picture of the warranty card, he doesn't include that in his pictures. Thanks for the response.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sklein35 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to ask if he can send a picture of the warranty card, he doesn't include that in his pictures. Thanks for the response.


pleasure


----------



## Justin2103

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Now a watch expert... but that's what you guys are here for 
Can anyone authenticate this? 
Please let me know!


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks good to me, but I would wait for others with more knowledge of this watch to chime in.


----------



## peenoise

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks genuine to me, that patina developed on the tritium dial is nice

Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks good to me, fakes of that era were/are normally very bad and almost any one can tell they are not genuine, but yea that's a nice looking 2000 series...


----------



## sklein35

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, here's another Tag I'm looking at on eBay. Seller says he has worn it only a few times. I sent him a message asking where he purchased and if he still has the receipt, no response as of yet... 






































































As always, thanks for looking and helping out.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I only took a very quick look
AND I checked the model number WAUM110 and I can not find any description to Tag of that model
AND the the only google search for RUH1325 gives that *one* piece being sold by Ebay.
https://www.google.es/search?q=Tag+...hUKEwiL7PGS2MnKAhUFtxQKHR5-CeMQ_AUIBigB&dpr=1

Its quartz (based on Tag numbering but the Formula 1 should then be AC or AH)

I am not saying fake (or genuine) just I can not track that model number down
A
UPDATE
Correct model number is WAU1110
gives us this
http://www.tagheuer.com/int-en/luxu...ormula-1-grande-date42mm-black-steel-bracelet


----------



## sklein35

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I only took a very quick look
> AND I checked the model number RUH1325 and I can not find any description to Tag of that model
> AND the the only google search gives that *one* piece being sold by Ebay. I couild not find any other references to that model number.
> 
> Its quartz (based on Tag numbering but the Formula 1 should then be AC or AH)
> 
> I am not saying fake (or genuine) just I can not track that model number down
> A


Thank you for the response. My impression was that the serial number (RUH1325) that's under the model number (WAU1110) on the back casing was unique to every watch? I also read that you cannot track or verify these serial numbers with Tag in any simplistic way. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

OK it makes more sense now, I read it as WAUM110
Checking WAU1110 makes sense
Now we have correct watch
http://www.tagheuer.com/int-en/luxu...ormula-1-grande-date42mm-black-steel-bracelet

Although the seconds track and Tag Heuer Formula 1 do not exactly match the Tag Site photo (look where "T" starts and "1" ends),thay may be the angle of your pictures. My feeling is that the watch is genuine.
Seller claims to have box and papers?
If you want full clarification, ask to see movement?

Best I can say
a


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Surely genuine. I don't think looking at the movement is necessary.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hey forum have a query regarding a watch ive owned for a bit considering moving the piece but ive never had it authenticated . I got it with no papers so imma put up some pics and you guys can give me some insight on if it seems real or fake

important to note its not on the original bracelet as the original was damaged so i put it on a metal bracelet and had it on a generic rubber strap at one point

thanks in advance


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks like what I would expect a genuine WAH1111 to look like.
This model is particularly popular with the clone factories so if you want to maximise your return when selling, and differentiate from the Riff Raff and make yours stand out and make potential buyers more comfortable, include a movement pic.
It's not hard to get the back off to do this.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Squeezealexio

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Looks like what I would expect a genuine WAH1111 to look like.
> This model is particularly popular with the clone factories so if you want to maximise your return when selling, and differentiate from the Riff Raff and make yours stand out and make potential buyers more comfortable, include a movement pic.
> It's not hard to get the back off to do this.
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


thanks do you have a pic of what the movement is supposed to look like as i could not find one online. also what kind of money could i get for this ? trying to just move some pieces i no longer wear to grab an oris aquis date


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry, can't comment on price as that's subjective and up to the market. Check past sales on eBay for a guide. The fakes will typically have a Chinese movement that looks absolutely nothing like the genuine signed TH movement so you won't need to be an expert to tell. 

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## kvo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone,

I very impulsively purchased a Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAF1110 off ebay (my first Tag...I hope). It only occurred to me 15 minutes later that the Aquaracer was/is one of the more commonly faked watches (I normally buy older stuff that isn't popular enough to copy). After poring over other Aquaracer listings, I wanted to see what you all experts thought. What really aroused my concern was the caseback. You'll notice there's no serial number or model number under the diving helmet, which most seem to have. Also, the etched lettering on the caseback doesn't look quite right compared others I've seen (it's not as "precise" in appearance). Lastly some Aquaracers seem to have markings on the bracelet, while this one doesn't (although I have seen others online that are also sans bracelet markings). After researching common hallmarks of fakes, I also noted that the bracelet links apparently should be "split" rather than solid, as they are with this watch. In any event, could you please weigh in on the authenticity of the watch below? I'd hate to think I was burned. Thanks guys. :-s


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks genuine to me

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks normal to me too.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Joseph Rollason

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm buying my first watch - a Tag Heuer Monaco. However, I'm getting it off ebay. Would anyone mind helping me determine if this is legitimate from the photos provided by the seller?

Information provided by the seller:
Classic Tag Monaco, with black dial with luminescent hands and silver index hour markers, subsidiary second hand, date indicator and sapphire crystal. Calibre 6 movement with glass back. The highest quality black tag heuer crocodile strap with stainless steel tag heuer depdloyant clasp. Watch reference no: ww2110.fc6177 Watch new sells for £2450 new.
The case measurements: 37.5mm x 37.5mm handmade swiss automatic movement visible through sapphire exhibition caseback. like new, with a Brand New UNWORN strap,watch in perfect condition with original TAG premium presentation box and complete with all books and papers. ​


----------



## Richerson

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

looks ok to me


----------



## blubarb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A mate has acquired this CW2113 Monaco and is now concerned about its authenticity. The hands look incorrect to me, but I know next to nothing about these watches. I had him pull the case back off and take a picture. I was expecting to see the rotor signed and stamped cal. 17. What do you think? Does it look like an authentic TAG Monaco CW2113? I thought that maybe the movement may not be signed on the early 2000 pieces?

















Thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Minute hand, I believe should be longer and touching OUTside of minutes track!
Counter hands also appear short.

Date font is also too large for the window!

Movement, should be marked Tag Heuer - Caliber 17? (an ETA 2894-2 - though they may now be using Sellita)

Not looking good!
A


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Minute hand, I believe should be longer and touching OUTside of minutes track!
> Counter hands also appear short.
> 
> Date font is also too large for the window!
> 
> Movement, should be marked Tag Heuer - Caliber 17? (an ETA 2894-2 - though they may now be using Sellita)
> 
> Not looking good!
> A


I agree with all of this. The hands are also too thin. Unfortunately, it's looking like a fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> I agree with all of this. The hands are also too thin. Unfortunately, it's looking like a fake.


Yes, the hands are wrong - too thin as you say. I thought I listed enough negatives - but you are correct.

Fake!


----------



## blubarb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just got back to my mate who informs me that the movement is stamped 2894-2. Does that change anything? Even so it looks to my eye poor quality.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



johnno1954 said:


> I just got back to my mate who informs me that the movement is stamped 2894-2. Does that change anything? Even so it looks to my eye poor quality.


Nope. I already stated that would be the movement.


----------



## blubarb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You did. I see what you were saying. They have used the ETA 2894-2. Did TAG use these but modified them then to get a cal 17.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



johnno1954 said:


> You did. I see what you were saying. They have used the ETA 2894-2. Did TAG use these but modified them then to get a cal 17.


basically yes


----------



## blubarb

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

My mate got it on a trade, and has spoken to the original owner and it's going back. Why the hell do people do this! The guy bought it from a brick and mortar dealer as well 5 years ago.


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



johnno1954 said:


> You did. I see what you were saying. They have used the ETA 2894-2. Did TAG use these but modified them then to get a cal 17.


Yes, the genuine TAG movement would say Calibre 17 on it.


----------



## mtdavidson83

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

My girlfriend presented me with a watch for my birthday yesterday, and I'm concerned that it might be counterfeit.

She bought it on eBay from someone who said it was a gift, and that he didn't like the style. I'd hate to have to tell her it's fake, but if she used PayPal and could recoup some money then it might be worth the upset.

Why I think it might be counterfeit:
1) The model number "GV2A10" doesn't seem to be correct. I think it's supposed to read "CV2A10."
2) It says "Calibre 16" on the face, but the movement is labeled "Calibre 36."
3) It looks like there might be a small black speck on the 12 o'clock chrono circle, and a small white speck on its rim.

My research led me here, so please check out the photos and tell me what you think and why. Thanks!


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry to disappoint, but I think you can safely say it is a fake, or at the very least some sort of franken-watch.

The Calibre 36 is a fantastic movement but that does not look like one, and there are no Calibre 16 models fitted with a Calibre 36. Calibre 36s are also substantially more expensive than a Calibre 16. The model number, as you have already said, is all wrong. No TAG Heuer watch models start with a G.

Hopefully, Ebay and Paypal come to your girlfriend's rescue. Awesome gf though, for wanting to buy you a nice watch for your birthday.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes, sorry to confirm this is a fake. Hopefully she'll understand when you tell her and she can get the money back.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

and the counter dials are ALL wrong, based on 7 days a week and 24 hours.


----------



## cleef16

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Does this seem genuine ? Tag newbie here...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

30 second look - it looks fake to me.
Lets hear from others.
A


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes, a fake

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cleef16

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks guys...


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cleef16 said:


> Does this seem genuine ? Tag newbie here...
> 
> View attachment 7058169
> View attachment 7058177


At first glance, the TAG logo isn't exactly correct and it's affixed slanted.

So yes, definitely fake.


----------



## mradrianmonk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I just bought this from a friend wk1110-0 uk4180 (can't take a macro photo with my iphone lol) let me know if it's authentic. if not, i'm gonna storm there and kick his ass haha.

Also, I'm wondering what's the difference between wk1110-0 and wk1110-1


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mradrianmonk said:


> I just bought this from a friend wk1110-0 uk4180 (can't take a macro photo with my iphone lol) let me know if it's authentic. if not, i'm gonna storm there and kick his ass haha.
> 
> Also, I'm wondering what's the difference between wk1110-0 and wk1110-1


Looks fine. "-1" simply refers to a later model revision.


----------



## mradrianmonk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am missing the black paint on the 12 o' clock of the bezel right? He said it got removed.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mradrianmonk said:


> I am missing the black paint on the 12 o' clock of the bezel right? He said it got removed.


Black paint? Do you mean the luminous bezel pip? That's certainly missing.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troublesome92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, is it original one?

View attachment 7273626
View attachment 7273618


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



troublesome92 said:


> Hi guys, is it original one?
> 
> View attachment 7273626
> View attachment 7273618


Hi, and welcome to WUS and the TAG sub-forum. I don't believe you can post attachments until your post count is higher. You may be able to link to the photos in a 3rd party hosting site though.


----------



## Tyrantblade

Link doesn't work


----------



## troublesome92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thx for advice!

check out this gallery :

postimg dot org/gallery/1v2okcg0g/5f5f990e/


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



troublesome92 said:


> Thx for advice!
> 
> check out this gallery :
> 
> postimg dot org/gallery/1v2okcg0g/5f5f990e/


i don't think that worked any better...


----------



## troublesome92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok guys, the last chance  look at my gallery to see this TAG pls


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



troublesome92 said:


> Ok guys, the last chance  look at my gallery to see this TAG pls

















Here's the images.

Not great quality so hard to tell.

Vintage Heuer is not within my knowledge sphere so someone else will have to chime in.


----------



## Lawyerwup

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I'm new to this forum but I would appreciate your help if you could tell me whether this Tag Heuer F1 watch is authentic or not.

I recently purchased this watch from eBay and the link containing the watch pictures are below (scroll down to see detailed pictures of the watch).
ebay.com/itm/351646000362

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lawyerwup

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hopefully, it's authentic because I paid $180 for the watch. If it is authentic, would you say I made a sound purchase?

Thanks again.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's genuine. Price paid seems ok.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawyerwup

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## troublesome92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Guys what about this? :d
View attachment 7319882


----------



## troublesome92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I forgot i have a newbie acc  look at this 
allegro.pl/tag-hauer-rarytas-i6022686201.html


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



troublesome92 said:


> I forgot i have a newbie acc  look at this
> allegro.pl/tag-hauer-rarytas-i6022686201.html


Image attachments aren't working properly at the moment. First time you post an image it comes up as a link. If you edit the post and add it a second time, then for some reason it works.

As for the watch, I'm not entirely sure, but I have my doubts. Are the bracelet V-links individual pieces or fused? I think the latter, in which case the bracelet is certainly fake. That then doesn't bode well for the rest of the watch. I couldn't find that model number anywhere, and the Tag Heuer logo on the dial looks a bit suspect to me.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



troublesome92 said:


> I forgot i have a newbie acc  look at this
> allegro.pl/tag-hauer-rarytas-i6022686201.html


Looks very suspect to me.
What is the counter at 6, running to 31- what? days?
Hour hand also looks far too short.

Approach with caution, is my opinion
A


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> ...I couldn't find that model number anywhere, and the Tag Heuer logo on the dial looks a bit suspect to me.


 If I drop the S from the end tag heuer 934-208s, I find a nice selection old TH3000's...


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



troublesome92 said:


> I forgot i have a newbie acc  look at this
> allegro.pl/tag-hauer-rarytas-i6022686201.html












On so many levels:
Dial is wrong
Sub-dials are wrong 
Pushers are wrong
Bracelet is wrong
Crown is wrong
Case back is wrong
Hands are wrong
The indent on the LHS looks like a press adjustment for the hands as found on old Citizens.

Here's a real one for reference.









So many watches, so little time...


----------



## milto

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

All,

I am thinking about bidding on the following Tag Heuer Monaco and wanted to get some opinions on whether or not it is a fake or legit.

Pictures:

























Any opinions greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## elconquistador

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real. There is no fake automatic Monaco.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



troublesome92 said:


> I forgot i have a newbie acc  look at this
> allegro.pl/tag-hauer-rarytas-i6022686201.html


Just, no.


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



milto said:


> All,
> 
> I am thinking about bidding on the following Tag Heuer Monaco and wanted to get some opinions on whether or not it is a fake or legit.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 7327258
> 
> 
> View attachment 7327266
> 
> 
> View attachment 7327274
> 
> 
> Any opinions greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Looks legit at first glance.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elconquistador said:


> Real. There is no fake automatic Monaco.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I'll just leave this one here then.



johnno1954 said:


> A mate has acquired this CW2113 Monaco and is now concerned about its authenticity. The hands look incorrect to me, but I know next to nothing about these watches. I had him pull the case back off and take a picture. I was expecting to see the rotor signed and stamped cal. 17. What do you think? Does it look like an authentic TAG Monaco CW2113? I thought that maybe the movement may not be signed on the early 2000 pieces?
> 
> View attachment 7031241
> 
> 
> View attachment 7031249
> 
> 
> Thanks


So many watches, so little time...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



milto said:


> All,
> 
> I am thinking about bidding on the following Tag Heuer Monaco and wanted to get some opinions on whether or not it is a fake or legit.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 7327258
> 
> 
> View attachment 7327266
> 
> 
> View attachment 7327274
> 
> 
> Any opinions greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


That one looks OK, and on balance I'd say real, but ideally you'd get much better pictures.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troublesome92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Whats wrong with the bezel? :/

ebay.com/itm/Mens-Tag-Heuer-WD-1221-K-20-Watch-/172119993317?hash=item281326abe5%3Ag%3AFPoAAOSwUuFW1sSP


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



troublesome92 said:


> Whats wrong with the bezel? :/
> 
> ebay.com/itm/Mens-Tag-Heuer-WD-1221-K-20-Watch-/172119993317?hash=item281326abe5%3Ag%3AFPoAAOSwUuFW1sSP


It says in the listing. The seller coloured it in with green magic marker


----------



## troublesome92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thx, is it fine/original, excepting bezel?


----------



## WatchHunter80

Okay, new here and getting back in to hunting down watches. I recently came across an add for this Tag Heuer 2000 Professional for $250. I have been talking to the seller and had him send me some pics. Some things seem authentic, some seem to throw me off a bit. So, can anyone tell me if what I'l looking at is truly a legitimate Tag Heuer?


----------



## WatchHunter80

WatchHunter80 said:


> Okay, new here and getting back in to hunting down watches. I recently came across an add for this Tag Heuer 2000 Professional for $250. I have been talking to the seller and had him send me some pics. Some things seem authentic, some seem to throw me off a bit. So, can anyone tell me if what I'l looking at is truly a legitimate Tag Heuer?


 Accidentally posted without uploading these other three pics


----------



## mgonz12

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey everyone long time lurker finally registered, just wanted your opinions on this Monaco listing on ebay. One small detail I noticed is on the clasp instead of the tag logo it actually says Tag Heuer, I haven't noticed this on other deployment clasps. Other than that I think it looks legit.

Thanks for your feedback!

View attachment 7346730


View attachment 7346738


View attachment 7346746


View attachment 7346722
View attachment 7346754

View attachment 7346762


----------



## Nicpi888

Hey i was wondering if this Vacheron Constantine is real or not... It has been offered to me and I'm really considering it but I have found nothing on it and I feel like it's a fake. The dealer doesn't know much about it and it makes feel a bit skeptical. It would be great if y'all could help me out...


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nicpi888 said:


> Hey i was wondering if this Vacheron Constantine is real or not... It has been offered to me and I'm really considering it but I have found nothing on it and I feel like it's a fake. The dealer doesn't know much about it and it makes feel a bit skeptical. It would be great if y'all could help me out...


Believe me if that thing was real he'd know about it. By the way it's also not a Tag.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nicpi888 said:


> Hey i was wondering if this Vacheron Constantine is real or not... It has been offered to me and I'm really considering it but I have found nothing on it and I feel like it's a fake. The dealer doesn't know much about it and it makes feel a bit skeptical. It would be great if y'all could help me out...


Send me $5k and I'll tell you.
My PayPal address is [email protected]

Seriously.

Would you CONSIDER buying a Ferrari from a guy in a bar without any registration, service books or paperwork?

Would you CONSIDER buying an original artwork without an artists signature and authentication?

As with any high end work of art or piece of jewellery, a VC without documentation and provenance is either fake or stolen.

(Damn. I just gave away $5k worth of advice for free!)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Titan3series

*Older Tag 2000, real?*

Have a chance to buy an older Tag 2000 from a friend for a good price(in my opinon). He brought it over and I took the back off and took some pics to verify authenticity. From what I researched myself it looks pretty good, but you never know. I don't want want fakes in my collection, and hoping you guy can shed some light. I have seen some fakes of this watch before

View attachment 7382874

View attachment 7382890

View attachment 7382906

View attachment 7382914

View attachment 7382938

View attachment 7382954

View attachment 7382986

View attachment 7383002


----------



## IzzyB

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Im new to this forum and wanted to know if someone could help me authenticate this Tag Heur


----------



## Black5

*Re: Older Tag 2000, real?*



Titan3series said:


> Have a chance to buy an older Tag 2000 from a friend for a good price(in my opinon). He brought it over and I took the back off and took some pics to verify authenticity. From what I researched myself it looks pretty good, but you never know. I don't want want fakes in my collection, and hoping you guy can shed some light. I have seen some fakes of this watch before
> 
> View attachment 7382874
> 
> View attachment 7382890
> 
> View attachment 7382906
> 
> View attachment 7382914
> 
> View attachment 7382938
> 
> View attachment 7382954
> 
> View attachment 7382986
> 
> View attachment 7383002


I can't open the attachments.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



IzzyB said:


> Hi Im new to this forum and wanted to know if someone could help me authenticate this Tag Heur
> View attachment 7384274
> View attachment 7384282


Generally speaking it looks OK, but can't confirm conclusively from those photo's.
Higher resolution so we can make out some of the details would help.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



IzzyB said:


> Hi Im new to this forum and wanted to know if someone could help me authenticate this Tag Heuer
> View attachment 7384274
> View attachment 7384282


sure it looks real

I don't remember this being a popular watch to fake, well until that Obama guy had a 1500 series, but his didn't have the "Submariner" bezel.


----------



## lightfighter363

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can someone check this for me. I got this from Amazon seller is WatchMaxx and Fulfilled by Amazon. All the serial number from the back plate, sticker tag and from the box are match.
TAG Heuer Aquaracer CAN1011 BA0821

View attachment 7437978


View attachment 7437994


----------



## lightfighter363

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

View attachment 7438066


View attachment 7438074


----------



## Mopo33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello guys, I recently found a Tag Heuer Watch without strap and can't find model to buy a new strap for it, can you tell me if the model, or if they are fake?

View attachment 7441266
View attachment 7441258


----------



## Lamara

Good evening everyone , I'm from Brazil and I would like to ask for help in the question of originality of this Tag Heuer . The inscription behind is S925 206K .
I 'm not buying on Ebay or any other site but in particular but the person does not have the documentation of watch. I appreciate all the help you give me . Hugs to all


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lamara said:


> Good evening everyone , I'm from Brazil and I would like to ask for help in the question of originality of this Tag Heuer . The inscription behind is S925 206K .
> I 'm not buying on Ebay or any other site but in particular but the person does not have the documentation of watch. I appreciate all the help you give me . Hugs to all


That one's fake.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> That one's fake.


Absolutely. Definitely. Agree.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

x3 - definitely fake! The links are one piece, and you have to like the 300 m water resistant on the dial, and 200 m on the back of the case! Plus, check out some spelling/grammar errors on the back of the case as well ("RESISTATN" AND "200m TESTER". Not even in the "ball park" so to speak...


----------



## Mopo33

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I recently found a Tag Heuer Watch without strap and can't find model to buy a new strap for it, can you tell me if the model, or if they are fake?


View attachment 7454490

View attachment 7454498


----------



## Tadpole4670

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am currently looking at a Tag Heuer Chronograph World Time watch. I haven't been able to find this model anywhere and I was skeptical of its authenticity. I am a new to watch collecting so I am a novice but am eager to learn. Below is the photo...any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tadpole4670 said:


> I am currently looking at a Tag Heuer Chronograph World Time watch. I haven't been able to find this model anywhere and I was skeptical of its authenticity. I am a new to watch collecting so I am a novice but am eager to learn. Below is the photo...any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 7456498


Fake. The subdials show it's not even a chronograph. And how does the world timer work exactly?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lamara said:


> Good evening everyone , I'm from Brazil and I would like to ask for help in the question of originality of this Tag Heuer . The inscription behind is S925 206K .
> I 'm not buying on Ebay or any other site but in particular but the person does not have the documentation of watch. I appreciate all the help you give me . Hugs to all


Fake, from the bracelet alone.


----------



## zailiner

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Heyguyshowsitgoing. Here for an authenticity check. Sorry for the lack of perspectives.
View attachment 7465162


----------



## Mrxnyc

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all. I'm looking for a Tag or Longines for my wife 30-35mm. I've found a few nice looking Tags but I'm dubious surrounding their authenticity. Were the ladies Tags as faked/replicated as the men's? My second Q, is it appropriate or against rules to post an auction link that I'm tracking and curious about/checking? Thanks much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrxnyc said:


> Hi all. I'm looking for a Tag or Longines for my wife 30-35mm. I've found a few nice looking Tags but I'm dubious surrounding their authenticity. Were the ladies Tags as faked/replicated as the men's? My second Q, is it appropriate or against rules to post an auction link that I'm tracking and curious about/checking? Thanks much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its fine to post a link.
A


----------



## Mrxnyc

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231876860076 thanks Horologist. That being the case, the above is one such item i am currently watching. I've noted the fact there is not movement picture irrespective of automatic/Quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mrxnyc said:


> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231876860076 thanks Horologist. That being the case, the above is one such item i am currently watching. I've noted the fact there is not movement picture irrespective of automatic/Quartz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good to me.
Seems a genuine seller, if you buy with PayPal you have protection too.

I think it will sell for more than current price
Good luck, nice watch, lucky wife
Adam


----------



## Mrxnyc

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you Adam I have no doubt it is far below its likely end price. I will have a punt on it I think.  I'm still learning the tops of spotting things/giveaways and to date all my own watches have been new GM/ AD or via known traders with outstanding reputations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenx97

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I received a Kirium from a relative in pretty beat up condition and a broken clasp. From the online research I did, a couple signs point to fake (no "Swiss made" on dial, expo back, no model or serial number on case), but I would like to know if there's a chance that it's real. Album attached


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



phoenx97 said:


> I received a Kirium from a relative in pretty beat up condition and a broken clasp. From the online research I did, a couple signs point to fake (no "Swiss made" on dial, expo back, no model or serial number on case), but I would like to know if there's a chance that it's real. Album attached


I'm not an expert on this but movement doesn't look like a Calibre 17?
(Unless the Kirium chronometer came with something else?)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## msal1103

I'm looking at buying my first Tag and I'm learning that I can't post pics yet, but I narrowed it down to two 2000 WK1110 watches. I was hoping someone could help me with determining authenticity. I hope it's ok to post the two links from eBay. These aren't my auctions, they're from two different sellers. If I'm wrong, please let me know and I'll try to figure out another way to do this.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-TAG...1110-0-Quartz-275010-/262346967449?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-200...ens-Black-Mint-Glass-/371582784633?nav=SEARCH


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



msal1103 said:


> I'm looking at buying my first Tag and I'm learning that I can't post pics yet, but I narrowed it down to two 2000 WK1110 watches. I was hoping someone could help me with determining authenticity. I hope it's ok to post the two links from eBay. These aren't my auctions, they're from two different sellers. If I'm wrong, please let me know and I'll try to figure out another way to do this.
> 
> Authentic Tag Heuer Men&apos;s Diving Watch Professiona 200M WK1110 0 Quartz 275010 | eBay
> 
> Tag Heuer 2000 Classic Professional WK1110 BA0317 SS Watch Mens Black Mint Glass | eBay


Both watches are fine. I'd probably go for the first one out of those two - seems like it's in slightly better condition. Note that on both, the bracelet appears to be missing some links meaning you'd better not have a wrist size bigger than 6.75".


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Good catch on the bracelet links imagwai! Yes, both look to fit only a 6.5 inch wrist! I can tell you that both watches are authentic (I have classic 2000 myself). The first one does appear to be in better condition - I'm wondering if they replaced the bezel on that on? Regardless, it looks to be in decent condition. Good luck!


----------



## msal1103

Thanks for the response imaguai and I agree. I like the top one more.


----------



## msal1103

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Good catch on the bracelet links imagwai! Yes, both look to fit only a 6.5 inch wrist! I can tell you that both watches are authentic (I have classic 2000 myself). The first one does appear to be in better condition - I'm wondering if they replaced the bezel on that on? Regardless, it looks to be in decent condition. Good luck!


Are these bezels expensive and would it sway you from purchasing?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'd definitely go for the one with the new/mint bezel considering the price between the two watches. I replaced the bezel, dial, and hands when I got my classic 2000 overhauled by TAG Heuer, and the bezel was about $250 Cdn from what I can recall. I probably spent more on replacement parts than the watch is worth, but my watch is irreplaceable (it was a graduation gift from my late mother). But that's another story which I posted on here (if you're interested in seeing the results of the service):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/aquaracer-professional-1000-2000-club-579624-54.html

Good luck!


----------



## msal1103

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Good catch on the bracelet links imagwai! Yes, both look to fit only a 6.5 inch wrist! I can tell you that both watches are authentic (I have classic 2000 myself). The first one does appear to be in better condition - I'm wondering if they replaced the bezel on that on? Regardless, it looks to be in decent condition. Good luck!


 The thing that is holding me up from getting that first one is that it sold from Japan and I'm not sure about customs and what that involves. I'm not sure if its worth the trouble, if there is any. Anyone have any experience buying from Japan in America ?

Are these bezels expensive? I did a quick search on eBay and found nothing.

Thanks for all the responses everyone. It's appreciated!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well, the bezel on the other one isn't all that bad either. It does have some scratches that could be addressed by polishing. The lume dot at 12 o'clock is wearing a bit. Like I said above, I got my bezel replaced by TAG Heuer Customer Service, and that's where I'd go if I were to consider a new bezel. Can't comment on buying from Japan...


----------



## arcade16

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

About to purchase this watch via Ebay, would love to get some validation!

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 with Box and Papers Rubber Strap | eBay

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Control187

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I searched through the thread and didn't see references to a 980.014, so I will just ask...  Looking at this eBay listing, not asking about price appropriateness, just authenticity, posting a few pics here as well. At a minimum, I will be asking for movement pics if i decide to buy. Vintage Orange Diver 80s Heuer 1000 Series Boys&apos; "Heuer" Logo Ref 980 014 | eBay

















Thanks in advance!

Avery


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Control187 said:


> I searched through the thread and didn't see references to a 980.014, so I will just ask...  Looking at this eBay listing, not asking about price appropriateness, just authenticity, posting a few pics here as well. At a minimum, I will be asking for movement pics if i decide to buy. Vintage Orange Diver 80s Heuer 1000 Series Boys&apos; "Heuer" Logo Ref 980 014 | eBay
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Avery


Pics in the eBay listing are slightly grainy but it certainly appears to be genuine. Current bidding price indicates this could go higher, in which case I reckon it could be a bit expensive for a Quartz 80s Heuer. Having said that, you probably won't find many (if any) other NOS versions of this watch come up for sale, so it's worth what someone is willing to pay and it will surely find it's price.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arcade16 said:


> About to purchase this watch via Ebay, would love to get some validation!
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 with Box and Papers Rubber Strap | eBay
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Looks fine


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arcade16 said:


> About to purchase this watch via Ebay, would love to get some validation!
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 with Box and Papers Rubber Strap | eBay
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Nothing about it looks fake, but those case scratches indicate fairly heavy and uncaring use. I would factor in the cost of a service and case polish into your max price.


----------



## mradrianmonk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here's a Longines Hydroconquest L36404566 Quartz

I'm getting this for $350. Good deal? Genuine?


----------



## toloen

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wrong Forum, but it (hydroconquest) looks fine to me.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mradrianmonk said:


> Here's a Longines Hydroconquest L36404566 Quartz
> I'm getting this for $350. Good deal? Genuine?


Best to ask in the Longines forum, not the Tag Heuer forum.


----------



## mradrianmonk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Best to ask in the Longines forum, not the Tag Heuer forum.


Oh shoot! I didn't realize this was a Tag Heuer only thread. Sorry about that and thanks for letting me know


----------



## vricardo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, here's a question for the experts:

I've been looking online for a *late* *90's Monaco* re edition (ref CS2111, *with the "HEUER" logo only*) and I've noticed that there seem to be two different faces with different details, that I've highlited in red on the picture below:

- *the 12 o'clock "mark"* (what is the correct word?) is sometimes *split in two* and some other times it's not... Is this detail related with a different series, even if the ref CS2111 used is the same? Or does it mean anything else...?!
Please excuse me if this subject was already addressed and replied before. If so, please tell me where.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



vricardo said:


> Hello, here's a question for the experts:
> 
> I've been looking online for a *late* *90's Monaco* re edition (ref CS2111, *with the "HEUER" logo only*) and I've noticed that there seem to be two different faces with different details, that I've highlited in red on the picture below:
> 
> - *the 12 o'clock "mark"* (what is the correct word?) is sometimes *split in two* and some other times it's not... Is this detail related with a different series, even if the ref CS2111 used is the same? Or does it mean anything else...?!
> Please excuse me if this subject was already addressed and replied before. If so, please tell me where.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> View attachment 7640610


A quick Google search shows that the majority of photos show two indices at 12 o'clock. The Calibre 11 web site agrees with this too. I suspect the image on the right in your post might be a fake or has been Photoshopped.


----------



## vricardo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> A quick Google search shows that the majority of photos show two indices at 12 o'clock. The Calibre 11 web site agrees with this too. I suspect the image on the right in your post might be a fake or has been Photoshopped.


Thank you very much for your reply.
I can assure you it's not a photoshop trick, as I've seen them both in hand on multiple ocasions.
One of the 'double' indices Monaco (like the one on the right) even had the original warranty card with the official reseller stamp (that I know exists because I've been there often for years) with the correct serial number...
I really don't know what to make of it, that's why I posted the question here.
Could it be a more recent replacement dial?
Any other input would be much appreciated.
Thanks again.


----------



## Hakooon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys! I've never ever considered Tag Heuer since it's kind of out of my price range at the moment, but I found a guy selling this WAB1112 for pretty cheap! So, do you think it is authentic?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hakooon, it's an Aquaracer Quartz watch. I don't see any red flags at the moment.


----------



## Hakooon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

MorbidSalmon00, yeah I know but still, it's a lot of money (for a quartz). I could get a couple of decent Orient automatics for the same price, but I really really REALLY like the look of that Aquaracer! I just hate the thought of buying a fake anything.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I know what you mean Hakooon. That's partly why I buy from an AD. FWIW, there's nothing wrong with a high end Quartz. My two TAGs are Quartz watches and I love them both. Very reliable and low maintenance. I think TAGs just look great too, so if the watch suits your taste, then that's good too. Good luck!


----------



## Hakooon

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks again Morbid! I live in Norway and the seller wants 3500 NOK for it (roughly $420), which is pretty damn cheap for a TAG considering the Orient Mako goes for about 3000 NOK ($360) here. I think I'll see if he is willing to lower the price even more, because I'm a cheap bastard! 

Anyway, thanks for the reassurance. I'm now thinking that this is probably the real deal!


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this Carrera Day date a replica? Note the highlighted imperfections in the pictures. One the face if you look close there is machine marks in the bezel and paint splatter on the face surface. The black on the movement is not precise. The serial number is engraved not etched. The crown is wrong, no paint lines either. The braclet is not part numbered and seems shaped wrong where it meets the watch housing. What do you think? Am I wrong. It just sold for $1125.00 I hesitated because of my thoughts.
Thank you in advance, Colt


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



01coltcolt said:


> Is this Carrera Day date a replica? Note the highlighted imperfections in the pictures. One the face if you look close there is machine marks in the bezel and paint splatter on the face surface. The black on the movement is not precise. The serial number is engraved not etched. The crown is wrong, no paint lines either. The braclet is not part numbered and seems shaped wrong where it meets the watch housing. What do you think? Am I wrong. It just sold for $1125.00 I hesitated because of my thoughts.
> Thank you in advance, Colt
> View attachment 7780514
> View attachment 7780522
> View attachment 7780530
> View attachment 7780538
> View attachment 7780546


This was asked in another thread also. It's a fake. Model number is wrong plus many other problems.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/chronometer-swiss-made-cv2a10-rotor-3105498.html#post28145794


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well that didn't end well for some poor guy:


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



01coltcolt said:


> Well that didn't end well for some poor guy:
> View attachment 7783858
> View attachment 7783866


Not so much if they paid by PayPal.
As long as they realise their error quickly enough and make a claim, there may be a full refund in their future...

Is there a way to contact buyers after an auction has ended to warn them?

I've seen a few auctions go through to end with a sale despite notifying both the seller and eBay of concerns about authenticity, but unless eBay do something, there is no way to warn potential bidders.

I know it is going to be difficult, if not impossible to monitor, but if they were serious about protecting buyers, maybe they should try to find a way for people to either allow, or invite comment on items offered for sale?


----------



## paperpelican

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,

I just recently purchased a pre-owned WAB1120 Aquaracer and instead of Aquaracer on the watch face it says professional instead. Does anyone know why this might be, I know it's a real TAG HEUER because it has the correct markings and serial numbers on the back of the watch?

Thanks,
~paperpelican


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



paperpelican said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just recently purchased a pre-owned WAB1120 Aquaracer and instead of Aquaracer on the watch face it says professional instead. Does anyone know why this might be, I know it's a real TAG HEUER because it has the correct markings and serial numbers on the back of the watch?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~paperpelican


A quick search on Google shows lots of images of that watch with both "AQUARACER" and "professional" versions on the dial. My wild guess is there were two suppliers of the dials or a slight change in the spec mid-way through the production of the model.


----------



## cleef16

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Could this quartz Tag Heuer Professional 1000 200m be genuine ? A little rough I know...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cleef16 said:


> Could this quartz Tag Heuer Professional 1000 200m be genuine ?


Nothing about it would make me think otherwise.


----------



## cleef16

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## afah

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, purchased my first Tag, a Kirium F1 last month.
When the watch arrived, it was in a packaging that i was not familiar with.







































I checked the ebay listing & realized the seller did not put any pictures of the box it will come with.
Unlike most sellers who were selling the kirium F1, it always has the pictures of the box.
And most kirium F1 i viewed comes with a round grey pouch, but mine came with a square black box.
My search also revealed that there are shops selling this square black box as fake.

I asked the seller, below our conversations:

Thanks for the fast delivery, received it yesterday.
I believe your store have mistakenly sent me the wrong box (should it not be round pouch?), warranty card (should it not be checkered flag?), warranty booklet not sent; manual (the instructions are for another watch).
I referred to my friends kirium f1 manual, the alarm does not sound (the AL word flashes when it's time to go off , but does not emit any sound). Also the back light is barely visible when pressed. Can you please check with your store & get back to me. Thanks

His Reply:

hi, sorry to hear of the issue with the alarm/backlight, it may be a battery issue or it could be the watch, i would need to check it if its not the battery,
i do a full return/refund option, shipping paid if its not right, no problems, 
the box and cards etc are ok, this is the later set, i have had this model in both the old round style and this later set,
in the uk, the cards from dealers in the UK come signed,stamped,hand written, a variety of methods, no checkered stamps, i believe that may be a far east dealer outlet, i have had tag models supplied with it on, ( the checkered dealer stamp) normally from lvmh in the far east or the hour glass etc, not, in the uk
let me know if you would like to return it , if its a battery, and you can have it checked locally, i will reimburse you, the distance is an issue, :-( , otherwise, i could rectify easily here, i have a watchmaker on-site, 
again, apologies, let e know what is best and most convenient for you
kind regards​​
I got the watch battery changed at LVMH, the alarm worked but the backlight is still very dim.
LVMH recommends that i replace the whole mechanism to fix this problem for USD375.

Would like to know if anyone purchased a kirium F1 has the same packaging, warranty card & generic manual?

Thanks


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



afah said:


> Hi, purchased my first Tag, a Kirium F1 last month.
> When the watch arrived, it was in a packaging that i was not familiar with.
> 
> View attachment 7851082
> View attachment 7851090
> View attachment 7851098
> View attachment 7851106
> View attachment 7851114
> View attachment 7851122
> 
> 
> I checked the ebay listing & realized the seller did not put any pictures of the box it will come with.
> Unlike most sellers who were selling the kirium F1, it always has the pictures of the box.
> And most kirium F1 i viewed comes with a round grey pouch, but mine came with a square black box.
> My search also revealed that there are shops selling this square black box as fake.
> 
> I asked the seller, below our conversations:
> 
> Thanks for the fast delivery, received it yesterday.
> I believe your store have mistakenly sent me the wrong box (should it not be round pouch?), warranty card (should it not be checkered flag?), warranty booklet not sent; manual (the instructions are for another watch).
> I referred to my friends kirium f1 manual, the alarm does not sound (the AL word flashes when it's time to go off , but does not emit any sound). Also the back light is barely visible when pressed. Can you please check with your store & get back to me. Thanks
> 
> His Reply:
> 
> hi, sorry to hear of the issue with the alarm/backlight, it may be a battery issue or it could be the watch, i would need to check it if its not the battery,
> i do a full return/refund option, shipping paid if its not right, no problems,
> the box and cards etc are ok, this is the later set, i have had this model in both the old round style and this later set,
> in the uk, the cards from dealers in the UK come signed,stamped,hand written, a variety of methods, no checkered stamps, i believe that may be a far east dealer outlet, i have had tag models supplied with it on, ( the checkered dealer stamp) normally from lvmh in the far east or the hour glass etc, not, in the uk
> let me know if you would like to return it , if its a battery, and you can have it checked locally, i will reimburse you, the distance is an issue, :-( , otherwise, i could rectify easily here, i have a watchmaker on-site,
> again, apologies, let e know what is best and most convenient for you
> kind regards​​
> I got the watch battery changed at LVMH, the alarm worked but the backlight is still very dim.
> LVMH recommends that i replace the whole mechanism to fix this problem for USD375.
> 
> Would like to know if anyone purchased a kirium F1 has the same packaging, warranty card & generic manual?
> 
> Thanks


Maybe I'm focusing on the wrong thing here, but does the box and packaging really matter if the watch is clearly faulty and you are going to send it back for a refund anyway?

The only reason I can see is if you really considering having the watch repaired at your expense and trying to get re-imbursed by the seller.

Personally, I wouldnt.

(P.S. Even if the packaging is wrong, if the seller didn't specifically describe it in the listing or photograph it, you don't have a leg to stand on under eBay policy to force him to change it anyway as he has already offered a full refund.)

If the seller has a reputation to protect and is true to his word and refunds shipping and re-imburses you for the battery, you will have come out OK and you can go shopping for a functioning watch with the packaging you really want.


----------



## afah

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks Black5, i didn't really think it was faulty, could be the previous owner used the features heavily. Seller is willing to get it repaired back in UK but insist that the packaging, warranty card & manual are genuine which i'm not sure...


----------



## trx

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cleef16 said:


> Could this quartz Tag Heuer Professional 1000 200m be genuine ? A little rough I know...
> View attachment 7815138
> View attachment 7815146
> View attachment 7815154


its the real deal,i have the same watch, it should have 980.029n on the caseback, its known as the coral black, most of these have a fair bit of wear to the pvd and gold plate, mint ones are as rare as hens teeth.


----------



## bigcheecher

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello friends. I have acquired my first ever TAG today (aquaracer wan2110). All looks good and the warranty card serial number matches the case back, it is also stamped by a jeweler. I am happy with this watch. The only thing that concerns me is the case back is upside down compared to the watch face. Should that concern me? Does it mean the o-ring may have been replaced? As I bought this online, I may take it to a dealer and have them check it for authenticity, I don't want to get another bill though. Help please.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bigcheecher said:


> Hello friends. I have acquired my first ever TAG today (aquaracer wan2110). All looks good and the warranty card serial number matches the case back, it is also stamped by a jeweler. I am happy with this watch. The only thing that concerns me is the case back is upside down compared to the watch face. Should that concern me? Does it mean the o-ring may have been replaced? As I bought this online, I may take it to a dealer and have them check it for authenticity, I don't want to get another bill though. Help please.


Don't worry about it, It really doesn't matter what way the case back is oriented, on all my watches I don't think any of them, are perfectly aligned.

*"HI I replied to this message before the OP deleted the post, could you please delete this whole thread? thank you..."
Well Im sorry not the whole tread, but just this message that I replied too...
*


----------



## Stevo1985

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok guys, I just got my first Tag Heuer F1, can somebody help me confirm its genuine? Everything looks as it should to me (Box,guarantee card etc)

It's a WAH1110


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Stevo1985 said:


> Ok guys, I just got my first Tag Heuer F1, can somebody help me confirm its genuine? Everything looks as it should to me (Box,guarantee card etc)
> 
> It's a WAH1110


Looks fine


----------



## vricardo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Looks fine


And it looks very nice!
Congrats Stevo1985!


----------



## Stevo1985

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



vricardo said:


> And it looks very nice!
> Congrats Stevo1985!


Thanks guys, I think it was a steal at £275! (eBay)

Here it is next to my other Tag! CV2014


----------



## churito69

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just a question, someone offered me this a couple of days ago for £150...I don't know that much about Tag in general more of a Panerai guy but if legit looked like a ok buy....I have looked on chrono24 for a similar model and standard google search but cant see anything close...sorry the pic is crappy but if you cant say 100% if legit from the picture at least can you tell me the model from the pic so I can do my own checking?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



churito69 said:


> Just a question, someone offered me this a couple of days ago for £150...I don't know that much about Tag in general more of a Panerai guy but if legit looked like a ok buy....I have looked on chrono24 for a similar model and standard google search but cant see anything close...sorry the pic is crappy but if you cant say 100% if legit from the picture at least can you tell me the model from the pic so I can do my own checking?


From the position of the sub dials it could br a Quartz 2000 model, but the bezel looks wrong (it should be gold) so it could have been replaced at some time.
Indeed a crappy picture so I can't offer much more.


----------



## polarbear12

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, recently I purchased a second hand Aquaracer WAF1124, and I am having questions about the authenticity. Please let me know what you guys think, thanks in advance.


----------



## cab0154

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This one is a pretty bad copy...

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Stainless Watch WAB2011 Blue Dial | eBay?

guy has a rolex for sale for a lot of $ that is probably also a fake.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cab0154 said:


> This one is a pretty bad copy...
> 
> Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Stainless Watch WAB2011 Blue Dial | eBay?
> 
> guy has a rolex for sale for a lot of $ that is probably also a fake.


You sure? How can you tell?


----------



## cab0154

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> You sure? How can you tell?


I have a real one of those; but the second hand, bezel, face and caseback look pretty obvious to me.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> You sure? How can you tell?


I could not, nor the 18kt DATEJUST, so I never reported!


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cab0154 said:


> I have a real one of those; but the second hand, bezel, face and caseback look pretty obvious to me.


A image search for WAB2011 and every thing looks good to me, I really do not see a difference


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



polarbear12 said:


> Hi, recently I purchased a second hand Aquaracer WAF1124, and I am having questions about the authenticity. Please let me know what you guys think, thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 8114626
> View attachment 8114618
> View attachment 8114642


Looks ok to me from those photos.
Most cheap fakes will get the Mother of Pearl dial wrong and miss the inner circle and use fake diamonds. Hard to convey in a picture, but will be obvious under close inspection.
What concerns you about it's authenticity?


----------



## Grantdavidjones

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How about this one. Off the top it just doesn't look right but it's cheap enough I thought I see way you all thought. I already asked of serial numbers and for photos of the movement but don't have them yet. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Grantdavidjones said:


> How about this one. Off the top it just doesn't look right but it's cheap enough I thought I see way you all thought. I already asked of serial numbers and for photos of the movement but don't have them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where's the GMT hand?
(or are my eyes really that bad???)
EDIT - Found it in the first photo off to the side with the spring bars.
Silly me - I was looking for it on the dial !
P.S. This is a Tag Heuer thread, so Rolex experts may be easier to find somewhere else.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Grantdavidjones

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

My bad wrong forum

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## polarbear12

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



> Looks ok to me from those photos.
> Most cheap fakes will get the Mother of Pearl dial wrong and miss the inner circle and use fake diamonds. Hard to convey in a picture, but will be obvious under close inspection.
> What concerns you about it's authenticity?


Thanks for the reply, I just really wanted a second hand opinion besides my own not so trained eye. Regarding the diamonds, I was provided the certificate for them as well. I just didn't really know how realistic fakes could get, judging from other photos of the WAF1124 fakes I've seen. Your words are assuring, thanks for the info.


----------



## Goslats

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Does anybody recognize this watch? I need to replace the band because the black silicon center of the strap has pretty much disintegrated. I found it some years ago and two long time local jewelers told me it was genuine, but now Tag Heuer tells me it is not theirs. Any thoughts?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Pretty sure its a fake
If so it will have a MIYOTA movement

See here
Can anyone id this Tag Heuer? - Pelican Parts Technical BBS


----------



## Goslats

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, that one is almost identical. I added the new pic to show the design for the band. Does anyone know of a way to get a replacement strap that will fit this design?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Goslats said:


> Thanks, that one is almost identical. I added the new pic to show the design for the band. Does anyone know of a way to get a replacement strap that will fit this design?


It's a 100% fake. Model CR2111 is a Tag Heuer Monza. Yours most definitely is not. Everything about it screams fake. The only way you'll get a strap to fit that is to find the Chinese factory that made it.


----------



## Goslats

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you. Thank you for sharing and giving your thoughts.

I'm still curious to know if anyone knows where I might find a band or strap for this style?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Goslats said:


> Thank you. Thank you for sharing and giving your thoughts.
> 
> I'm still curious to know if anyone knows where I might find a band or strap for this style?


No.
A replacement band would be worth more than the watch anyway.
Throw it out and move on...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Carpenter Maass

Starting to think I just bought a fake aquaracer on ebay.. Looking back now the price was too good to be true and that's what has me concerned. Please advise - Gents - having difficulty joining the official forum. Could use a keen eye to tell me whether or not I purchased a genuine Tag Aquaracer. Here is the listing - http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-Heuer-A...eH7jjCBL%2FHNy3YhTjY4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Carpenter Maass

Starting to think I just bought a fake aquaracer on ebay.. Looking back now the price was too good to be true and that's what has me concerned. Please advise 
- http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-Heuer-A...eH7jjCBL%2FHNy3YhTjY4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Carpenter Maass said:


> Starting to think I just bought a fake aquaracer on ebay.. Looking back now the price was too good to be true and that's what has me concerned. Please advise - Gents - having difficulty joining the official forum. Could use a keen eye to tell me whether or not I purchased a genuine Tag Aquaracer. Here is the listing - Tag Heuer Aquaracer Quartz WAP1112 Wrist Watch for Men 760643138347 | eBay


Looks absolutely fine to me. Congrats.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dtailor said:


> What do you think?


I think you should post this somewhere other than the Tag Heuer forum.

Seriously though, I think you probably know the answer already. Despite knowing nothing about Franck Muller watches, that doesn't look good to me. It's not even a chronograph - the subdials are for the date and it looks like a cheap Chinese movement.


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Carpenter Maass said:


> Starting to think I just bought a fake aquaracer on ebay.. Looking back now the price was too good to be true and that's what has me concerned. Please advise
> - http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-Heuer-A...eH7jjCBL%2FHNy3YhTjY4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Bit late to the party, but definitely looks real. Just very scratched.


----------



## Swiss Tac0

Saw this and looks good to me but never seen this model, and the number caseback number points to a blue dial as well as the tachymeter making me suspicious 


Thanks in advance 
Jacob


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Swiss Tac0 said:


> Saw this and looks good to me but never seen this model, and the number caseback number points to a blue dial as well as the tachymeter making me suspicious
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Jacob


Looks like it could be a collection of parts from different models?
Sub-dials are wrongly calibrated for a calibre 16 which is what this model should be so definitely does not match with the case back.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Justin2103

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can anyone authenticate this?
Saw this on a craigslist post...

























Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Justin2103 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this?
> Saw this on a craigslist post...
> View attachment 8325066
> View attachment 8325090
> View attachment 8325098
> View attachment 8325106
> 
> Thanks and Cheers!


Looks like a genuine early 90's S/EL quartz to me!

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## josood

Hi guys!!
My wife bought a TH Formula One model CAZ1110.BA0877 from her cousin. The watch is new and accodding to the cousin is authentic and never worn. Could you please help me qith this? I know you love to check new watches hahajahaha.
If the photos do not help may be you can give some hints to identify the authenticity of the watch for this particular model. Thank you very much


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I don't see any issues with that one ^

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## josood

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I don't see any issues with that one ^
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hi Imagwai!
Are you talking about my watch? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



josood said:


> Hi Imagwai!
> Are you talking about my watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## curtisB

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Pretty sure this might be fake,not a watch guy per se but picked this and 2 other brands up today for next to nothing,this is running but have no idea if real so looking for input,thank you


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am MIGHTY sure it is a fake


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I am MIGHTY sure it is a fake


+1


----------



## curtisB

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I agree with you,shortly after posting pics was looking at pictures I posted and "professional" isnt spelt correctly.amazing the effort put in to deceive, the ole mighty dollar.What the heck it fits good so will wear it.



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I am MIGHTY sure it is a fake


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I am MIGHTY sure it is a fake


"Chronograph" sub dials that count up to 7/31 never fail to amuse me...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



curtisB said:


> I agree with you,shortly after posting pics was looking at pictures I posted and "professional" isnt spelt correctly.amazing the effort put in to deceive, the ole mighty dollar.What the heck it fits good so will wear it.


Also, "resistant" is spelled wrong on the caseback, plus it's made of "stainless less", whatever that is.


----------



## appview

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Obvious fake. The red green logo colors are kinda unreal, printing on the caseback looks washed out instead of being embossed


----------



## Claire Louise

I bought my dream watch- 2000 with the sparkly bits  but when I had it resized today the jeweller tutted that it looked like I had a fake! 
Nearly cried! Bought as guaranteed genuine from an online second hand store with no papers-- I had done my homework and found it in the catalogue and now I'm gutted.

Please could your most esteemed hive mind take a look and give your opinion. 
Kindest Regards


----------



## Claire Louise

(301/3 on the strap if pics not showing it.) :blush::+1:


----------



## Claire Louise

If it's fake I'm going to question my other one from same place that did have guarantee 
Womens 200


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

They both look fine to me.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yep. I'm thinking your jeweler is not familiar with Classic 2000 series models. Both look fine to me too.


----------



## stamatov78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Help pls,fake or not,there is missing chrono hand,the man told me,that he want it in that way,and will send it to me.is there something wrong with this watch.thank you


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Should be using the caliber 7750 from ETA.
Please ask for a clear photo where the rotor is not obscuring the balance wheel in any way.
Then we can check if it is a correct 7750 movement.
A


----------



## stamatov78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

check those.pls


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well, still very, very poor photos, but I think fake.
There is an ETA Marqe Depose, but it looks very poorly stamped (like fakes)
There are other "things" incorrect compared to a genuine.

So for me, currently fake
A


----------



## Black5

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Well, still very, very poor photos, but I think fake.
> There is an ETA Marqe Depose, but it looks very poorly stamped (like fakes)
> There are other "things" incorrect compared to a genuine.
> 
> So for me, currently fake
> A


Well picked up Adam.
Such a great eye for detail.
It does indeed look like a genuine 7750 and I was just about to call genuine on this one.
Here's a real one for reference that I compared it to. (And didn't notice any major differences - clearly I didn't inspect it well enough -)









So many watches, so little time...


----------



## stamatov78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello again,just recieved clear pics,take a look,for me the movement is ok


Black5 said:


> Well picked up Adam.
> Such a great eye for detail.
> It does indeed look like a genuine 7750 and I was just about to call genuine on this one.
> Here's a real one for reference that I compared it to. (And didn't notice any major differences - clearly I didn't inspect it well enough -)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi
Based on those far better photos, movement in my opinion is genuine ETA 7750. All the signs are correct
adam


----------



## Bolorei

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

can you please tell me if this is a fake ? tag heuer wd1211
the price was 149€ (very cheap i guess) im not really familiar with this kind of expensive watches, but this one is beautiful. Is the deal too good to be true?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Bolorei said:


> can you please tell me if this is a fake ? tag heuer wd1211
> the price was 149€ (very cheap i guess) im not really familiar with this kind of expensive watches, but this one is beautiful. Is the deal too good to be true?


Genuine


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Duplicate post


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



stamatov78 said:


> Hello again,just recieved clear pics,take a look,for me the movement is ok


Looks good to me.


----------



## Clz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, first time posting here and first automatic watch. I just purchased this second hand and I am wondering if this is genuine. Will the serial number tell me anything about the date or year that this watch was manufactured? If not, approximately, how old is this specific model? What are the differences between the CV2010 models? I saw CV2010, CV2010-1, CV2010-2, CV2010-3. I also noticed that the CV2010 has a solid rotor while the CV2010-1 to CV2010-3 have cut outs on the sides of the rotors. What is the purpose of that? What would be a reasonable cost of servicing this watch when the time comes? Thanks in advance for the help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Clz said:


> Hello, first time posting here and first automatic watch. I just purchased this second hand and I am wondering if this is genuine. Will the serial number tell me anything about the date or year that this watch was manufactured? If not, approximately, how old is this specific model? What are the differences between the CV2010 models? I saw CV2010, CV2010-1, CV2010-2, CV2010-3. I also noticed that the CV2010 has a solid rotor while the CV2010-1 to CV2010-3 have cut outs on the sides of the rotors. What is the purpose of that? What would be a reasonable cost of servicing this watch when the time comes? Thanks in advance for the help! I really appreciate it!
> View attachment 8467122
> View attachment 8467130
> View attachment 8467138
> View attachment 8467146
> View attachment 8467154
> View attachment 8467162


Looks fine to me

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## sams0n

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi 
First time posting on here 

Long story short.
I got this watch as a gift from a friend about a year or 2 ago

Used for about a week or 2, while I was changing the time someone ran into me so I broke the thing for changing time.

So I was thinking the quality of the watch is a bit cheap for such a big brand. Anyway left it somewhere in the house and found it today. And I started thinking could it be a fake watch, after searching bit on google I can't seem to find the model of the watch so that is why I am here, hoping you guys can help. Want to see if its worth repairing the watch.

Thanks

Uploaded some image and a video, sorry for the quality of the images.
Hi 
First time posting on here 

Long story short.
I got this watch as a gift from a friend about a year or 2 ago

Used for about a week or 2, while I was changing the time someone ran into me so I broke the thing for changing time.

So I was thinking the quality of the watch is a bit cheap for such a big brand. Anyway left it somewhere in the house and found it today. And I started thinking could it be a fake watch, after searching bit on google I can't seem to find the model of the watch so that is why I am here, hoping you guys can help. Want to see if its worth repairing the watch.

Thanks

Uploaded some image and a video, sorry for the quality of the images.

Edit: won't let me upload links or image  
Reply if you can help I will pm you the link for the image and video

Thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

PM me the link
Adam


----------



## sams0n

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> PM me the link
> Adam


Thanks Admin

I have resent better photos and a better quality video


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sams0n said:


> Thanks Admin
> 
> I have resent better photos and a better quality video


I am NOT "Admin" - here you go:

https://vid.me/QYhp
https://postimg.org/gallery/2eonhbxdk/759355b2/


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just took a VERY quick look at the dial. Counters seem wrong. Does the chronograph work?
a


----------



## stamatov78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

the watch is OK,this one cut-out roter is the new one,also this kind of rotor is mean,that it can be day-date,not only date,after hours of reading,that is what i know,the watch is nice,but of corse it is the price what you paid,for me-max 1150-1250 usd


Clz said:


> Hello, first time posting here and first automatic watch. I just purchased this second hand and I am wondering if this is genuine. Will the serial number tell me anything about the date or year that this watch was manufactured? If not, approximately, how old is this specific model? What are the differences between the CV2010 models? I saw CV2010, CV2010-1, CV2010-2, CV2010-3. I also noticed that the CV2010 has a solid rotor while the CV2010-1 to CV2010-3 have cut outs on the sides of the rotors. What is the purpose of that? What would be a reasonable cost of servicing this watch when the time comes? Thanks in advance for the help! I really appreciate it!
> View attachment 8467122
> View attachment 8467130
> View attachment 8467138
> View attachment 8467146
> View attachment 8467154
> View attachment 8467162


----------



## stamatov78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

FAKE,look at the back


----------



## stamatov78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

FAKE,look at the back case,


sams0n said:


> Hi
> First time posting on here
> 
> Long story short.
> I got this watch as a gift from a friend about a year or 2 ago
> 
> Used for about a week or 2, while I was changing the time someone ran into me so I broke the thing for changing time.
> 
> So I was thinking the quality of the watch is a bit cheap for such a big brand. Anyway left it somewhere in the house and found it today. And I started thinking could it be a fake watch, after searching bit on google I can't seem to find the model of the watch so that is why I am here, hoping you guys can help. Want to see if its worth repairing the watch.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Uploaded some image and a video, sorry for the quality of the images.
> Hi
> First time posting on here
> 
> Long story short.
> I got this watch as a gift from a friend about a year or 2 ago
> 
> Used for about a week or 2, while I was changing the time someone ran into me so I broke the thing for changing time.
> 
> So I was thinking the quality of the watch is a bit cheap for such a big brand. Anyway left it somewhere in the house and found it today. And I started thinking could it be a fake watch, after searching bit on google I can't seem to find the model of the watch so that is why I am here, hoping you guys can help. Want to see if its worth repairing the watch.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Uploaded some image and a video, sorry for the quality of the images.
> 
> Edit: won't let me upload links or image
> Reply if you can help I will pm you the link for the image and video
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sams0n

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Just took a VERY quick look at the dial. Counters seem wrong. Does the chronograph work?
> a


Sorry, English is not my mother tongue.

Not sure what chronograph(New to watches) is but after some google search I think I know what you mean.

The chronograph work when I press the buttons, but the top dial hand fall off after someone ran into me and dropped the watch, left dial does not move......

Thanks


----------



## sams0n

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



stamatov78 said:


> FAKE,look at the back case,


Thanks


----------



## Clz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dang, I overpaid for this thing then...


----------



## Clz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Another thing is that it doesn't even come with original box and papers... so I overpaid and i'm missing the box and papers. Great for resale...



stamatov78 said:


> the watch is OK,this one cut-out roter is the new one,also this kind of rotor is mean,that it can be day-date,not only date,after hours of reading,that is what i know,the watch is nice,but of corse it is the price what you paid,for me-max 1150-1250 usd


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Clz said:


> Another thing is that it doesn't even come with original box and papers... so I overpaid and i'm missing the box and papers. Great for resale...


I don't know what you paid but the previous estimate you got in this thread seems a little on the low side to me. Suggest you check completed listings on eBay to get an idea of resale value.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sams0n said:


> Sorry, English is not my mother tongue.
> 
> Not sure what chronograph(New to watches) is but after some google search I think I know what you mean.
> 
> The chronograph work when I press the buttons, but the top dial hand fall off after someone ran into me and dropped the watch, left dial does not move......
> 
> Thanks


No worries
Pretty sure you have a fake - sorry
A


----------



## matrix21

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*















Hi all, am new to the forum.

Interested to get the above Tag Heuer F1 Gulf edition from ebay seller, but worry on its authenticity. Would to request for assistance here.

Not sure if I can post the ebay link here.

Thanks!


----------



## stamatov78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16 Ref CV2010 Automatic Stainless Steel Chronograph | eBay
Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Chrono Black Dial Calibre 16 CV2010 on Bracelet | eBay
Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010 Original guarantee Card Watch Presentation Box Mens !!!


imagwai said:


> I don't know what you paid but the previous estimate you got in this thread seems a little on the low side to me. Suggest you check completed listings on eBay to get an idea of resale value.


----------



## stamatov78

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16 Ref CV2010 Automatic Stainless Steel Chronograph | eBay
Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Chrono Black Dial Calibre 16 CV2010 on Bracelet | eBay
Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010 Original GUARANTEE Card Watch Presentation Box Mens | eBay


imagwai said:


> I don't know what you paid but the previous estimate you got in this thread seems a little on the low side to me. Suggest you check completed listings on eBay to get an idea of resale value.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I am NOT "Admin" - here you go:
> 
> https://vid.me/QYhp
> https://postimg.org/gallery/2eonhbxdk/759355b2/


Most definitely fake.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Most definitely fake.
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


Aye
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/fake...henticity-thread-675245-292.html#post30534450


----------



## Eskibot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/finally-my-first-real-watch-3322746.html#post30633546

got it from a pretty reputable seller but just want to be 100% sure


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eskibot said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/finally-my-first-real-watch-3322746.html#post30633546
> 
> got it from a pretty reputable seller but just want to be 100% sure


Relax, it's fine. Congrats.


----------



## Eskibot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Relax, it's fine. Congrats.


but the warranty card isnt filled out though  bought from grey market originally maybe?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eskibot said:


> but the warranty card isnt filled out though  bought from grey market originally maybe?


Yes, probably. But it doesn't matter. It would be out of warranty by now anyway.


----------



## Eskibot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Yes, probably. But it doesn't matter. It would be out of warranty by now anyway.


oh yeah haha. But its legit?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Eskibot said:


> oh yeah haha. But its legit?


Yes!


----------



## Eskibot

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Yes!


awesome. Got another question for you. I remembering reading somewhere that the pins are bent on this model? So I wont be able to use one of these? https://www.amazon.com/Mudder-Watch...=1466461821&sr=8-6&keywords=watch+pin+remover

or you dont know


----------



## troublesome92

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, its ori or fake? I cant find any info about the movement


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



troublesome92 said:


> Hi guys, its ori or fake? I cant find any info about the movement


Genuine


----------



## Johnnie_Karate

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can anyone verify if this watch is legit? It seems a bit off for a 1000 and 1500 because it has indications of both. The back piece doesn't have a serial number etched, but does have a model number (980.020L) which seems to be linked to a 1000. The front doesn't have markings for a 1000 in the lower middle, but the Tag Heuer logo isn't green and red like the 1500 models have. The case is 37mm not including the crown.

Later on I can try and get some photos of the inside if that helps. Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Johnnie_Karate said:


> Can anyone verify if this watch is legit? It seems a bit off for a 1000 and 1500 because it has indications of both. The back piece doesn't have a serial number etched, but does have a model number (980.020L) which seems to be linked to a 1000. The front doesn't have markings for a 1000 in the lower middle, but the Tag Heuer logo isn't green and red like the 1500 models have. The case is 37mm not including the crown.
> 
> Later on I can try and get some photos of the inside if that helps. Let me know what you think. Thanks


Looks real to me, although the crown may be a replacement as I presume it should be gold (or the gold plating has worn off).


----------



## Johnnie_Karate

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Looks real to me, although the crown may be a replacement as I presume it should be gold (or the gold plating has worn off).


I can link the actual eBay listing from it if that would help for more information.


----------



## icequeenn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*







Hi, I bought this old 39mm Twin Time model second hand. Looks good (with new leather strap but with original buckle). No papers/box. BUT the case back is solid and not see through. Is this right? The model name and serial no is there but from what I've seen, all of these models come with see through case back. Has it been replaced or is it legit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Seems correct to me - correct model number shows this
https://www.google.es/search?q=TAG+...hWCDBoKHem6Dz8Q_AUIBigB#imgrc=gCD9UopWmxdtMM:

Adam


----------



## icequeenn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, but do you know why the difference in case back? Seems odd.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



icequeenn said:


> Thanks, but do you know why the difference in case back? Seems odd.


What difference - the link I gave gives same (exactly) solid case back to yours!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here is another with solid case back - probably earlier models?
Tag Heuer Carrera Stahl Automatik Kal. 7 ETA 2893-2 Ref. WV2115 | 142023 | Zeitauktion


----------



## icequeenn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> What difference - the link I gave gives same (exactly) solid case back to yours!


Thanks for the links! Appreciate it. What I meant was why some models are solid while others are transparent. It's just confusing for buyers.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



icequeenn said:


> Thanks for the links! Appreciate it. What I meant was why some models are solid while others are transparent. It's just confusing for buyers.


I suspect the newer models have the exhibition back, while earlier original models were solid.
Adam


----------



## sal1m

Surely a fake, ebay item number 262500465000


----------



## bobbee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I agree. The screw heads are cross not slots, the dial dimples should be concave, yet look convex?


----------



## sal1m

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

"GOLF" should be slanted like _GOLF ._
Release buttons should more round and not square.
Someone won the auction at £192.99 !


----------



## bobbee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well, let's see if they post it here...


----------



## Mbs xk8

Need help authenticating this Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAF2010. I took it to a jeweler and he said it was legit, but I can't find a watch that looks exactly like this on the Internet. Underneath the day/date it reads "chronomatic" and all the others read "automatic"

The jeweler said the serial number for that model checks out. But I'm worried about the "chronomatic.".

Also, I can't find a similar black and chrome band.

Can an expert chime in on this?


----------



## Mbs xk8

Need help authenticating this Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAF2010. I took it to a jeweler and he said it was legit, but I can't find a watch that looks exactly like this on the Internet. Underneath the day/date it reads "chronometer" and all the others read "automatic"

The jeweler said the serial number for that model checks out. But I'm worried about the "chronometer."

Also, I can't find a similar black and chrome band.

Can an expert chime in on this?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@Mbs xk8. Sorry but it looks like a replica/fake to me. Why would a TAG Heuer AR Automatic chronograph have two 60-second sub dials? I believe it should have one 60 second sub dial (at 9 o'clock), a 12-hour sub dial (at 6 o'clock), and a 30 minute sub dial (at 12 o'clock). I believe the movement should be the Calibre 16. The date text in also looks a bit shoddy, and there's some kind of wear on the chronograph buttons that doesn't look like stainless steel to me. There's probably more issues that someone from this forum who is far more experienced than me could notice. But I just named a few red flags. Where did you get this watch from?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mbs xk8 said:


> Need help authenticating this Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAF2010. I took it to a jeweler and he said it was legit, but I can't find a watch that looks exactly like this on the Internet. Underneath the day/date it reads "chronometer" and all the others read "automatic"
> 
> The jeweler said the serial number for that model checks out. But I'm worried about the "chronometer."
> 
> Also, I can't find a similar black and chrome band.
> 
> Can an expert chime in on this?


So where is this so-called "Jeweller" that can authenticate a serial number but doesn't even check the model number?
Run far away and never go back there.

This is NOT a CAF2010, which is indeed a Calibre 16, (for which the dial configuration is totally different to this watch), and is definitely NOT Chronometer certified.

The band is the least of the problems with this watch.
Do any of the sub-dials work or the chronograph even run?

P.S. I do not claim or represent myself to be an expert, merely an enthusiastic observer...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Mbs xk8

Thanks for the help. I'm going to see if someone will open it up for me. What am I looking for when the back case is off?

Also, I found a website selling a watch that looks exactly like this one:

http://www...............s.co.uk/tag-heuer-aquaracer-automatic_20186.html


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You should see the Calibre 16 movement. But based on what I've seen in the photo, the watch is an obvious fake. Also, you didn't answer Black5's questions. Does the chronograph work? Also, can you tell whether the movement is Quartz vs. auto?


----------



## Mbs xk8

I can't get all 3 of the small dials to work. The bottom dial is always ticking the seconds away. When I press the top button the large second hand starts ticking. But I don't see the top and middle dials moving. 

I'm going to have the back of the watch removed so I can get a picture of the inside. Is there a picture of the Caliber 16 to compare it to?

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@Mbs xk8 - just google "Calibre 16 movement" and look at images to see what it looks like. The hands on the other subdials won't move until enough time elapses. For example, the minute counter won't move until a full minute elapses. Same will apply for the hour counter. However, as I've said before, the counters on your watch look suspect (e.g. you have two 60 second counters).

When you say the hands are "ticking" - this sounds like a quartz movement. Are they ticking in one second increments, or is is a smooth sweeping motion? The calibre 16 is an automatic movement, and the hands should "sweep". If you look closely, they will actually "tick" about 8 times per second, but overall it will look like a sweeping motion. If the hands are ticking in full one second intervals, it will be a quartz movement and more evidence that it is, indeed, a fake (although we've established that it's a fake at this point - I'm sorry about that!).


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @Mbs xk8 - just google "Calibre 16 movement" and look at images to see what it looks like. The hands on the other subdials won't move until enough time elapses. For example, the minute counter won't move until a full minute elapses. Same will apply for the hour counter. However, as I've said before, the counters on your watch look suspect (e.g. you have two 60 second counters).
> 
> When you say the hands are "ticking" - this sounds like a quartz movement. Are they ticking in one second increments, or is is a smooth sweeping motion? The calibre 16 is an automatic movement, and the hands should "sweep". If you look closely, they will actually "tick" about 8 times per second, but overall it will look like a sweeping motion. If the hands are ticking in full one second intervals, it will be a quartz movement and more evidence that it is, indeed, a fake (although we've established that it's a fake at this point - I'm sorry about that!).


This ^^^^^



Mbs xk8 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'm going to see if someone will open it up for me. What am I looking for when the back case is off?
> 
> Also, I found a website selling a watch that looks exactly like this one:
> 
> http://www...............s.co.uk/tag-heuer-aquaracer-automatic_20186.html


The link doesn't work for me, and I'll take a stab in the dark and suggest the link is to another similar fake for sale.

Just to make it easier for you.

The picture you posted of the caseback is unclear, so the model reference is unreadable, but you stated it's a CAF 2010.
Forgetting all the other issues with this watch, on that basis ALONE, it is clearly NOT a CAF 2010 for a number of reasons so the caseback is wrong.
Calibre 16 has a running seconds sub-dial at 9, a 30 minute sub-dial (S/Watch) at 12, and a 12 hour (S/Watch) sub-dial at 6.
Clearly the configuration of your watch is different, so we can also clearly also deduce that the movement is NOT a Calibre 16. (which a CAF2010 should be)
The CAF2010 is also NOT COSC certified, so the "Chronometer" tag doesn't belong on this model. 
(As far as i am aware, only the CAF5010/5011 Aquaracers had COSC certified Calibre 16 movements and were labelled above the 6 O'clock dial with "Officially Certified chronometer"? - Someone else can chime in and correct me if wrong)
Opening the back and checking the movement won't change this and will only confirm what we already know - that it isn't a CAF2010.
Sorry about the bad news, but it's time to move on.


----------



## Siekoman1477

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everyone and greetings from Borneo.

I am a fan of mechanical watches. My purchases are mainly guided by this criteria and often neglect non-mechanical pieces. However, I have recently come across some old Tags that I always wanted as a youngster. I find them more affordable now as they are being sold used. One particular model I am warming up to is the Kirium. I found one going for USD*** which I believe to be a bargain. The watch looks new although i suspect it has undergone refinishing work. However, it seems it was done professionally. The model and serial numbers are no longer visible but based on the seller's reputation I am quite confident it is authentic. My question is how do I know for sure? The other thing I would like to know is your opinion. I am contemplating to flip my SARB for this iconic Tag model which by the way is battery-powered.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I would recommend learning more about the Kirium and its history. A good place to start, and an excellent TAG Heuer resource, is the Calibre 11 website. If you haven't been to the site, you can access it here:

CALIBRE 11 - The Home of TAG Heuer and Vintage Heuer Collectors

There's an "ultimate guide" to the TH Kirium here:

Ultimate Guide to the TAG Heuer Kirium | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors

If you know the age of the watch, then you can also check out the various catalogues that DC has uploaded to the site and compare the one you're looking at at the ones in the catalogue. Personally, I find the Kirium to have a bit of a dated look, but I do like the look of it nonetheless. I've seen fake TH watches that attempt to imitate the real ones from that era, and they are usually very poor quality and look terrible. Check out the fakebusters thread on this forum and you'll see what I mean.

Most of all - good luck and have fun!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Siekoman1477 said:


> Hello everyone and greetings from Borneo.
> 
> I am a fan of mechanical watches. My purchases are mainly guided by this criteria and often neglect non-mechanical pieces. However, I have recently come across some old Tags that I always wanted as a youngster. I find them more affordable now as they are being sold used. One particular model I am warming up to is the Kirium. I found one going for USD320 which I believe to be a bargain. The watch looks new although i suspect it has undergone refinishing work. However, it seems it was done professionally. The model and serial numbers are no longer visible but based on the seller's reputation I am quite confident it is authentic. My question is how do I know for sure? The other thing I would like to know is your opinion. I am contemplating to flip my SARB for this iconic Tag model which by the way is battery-powered.


Hi Seikoman,

The best way to check authenticity in these older TAG Heuer models is to check the movement.
All of the fakes/copies of models from this era will use simple/cheap quartz movements that are easily identifiable as such compared to the Swiss quartz (ETA of various flavours), movements used by TAG Heuer.
Typically there will also be detail errors in the dial/case/band in the fakes.
Especially the band.
Even if the model and serial numbers have been polished out, (Which IMPO is NOT evidence of quality workmanship when it comes to refinishing - a quality job would have retained this important information), the engraved TAG Heuer Logo should still be clearly visible as it was typically quite deep and would have taken some serious "polishing" to remove.

As to whether it's "iconic" or not, this status is usually defined by a range of factors, of which the primary one is public perception. (which incidentally changes over time typically along generational lines)

Most would identify TAG Heuer with the Carrera or Monaco lines, with less prominence being given to most/all of the others.

Depending which generation you grew up in, I would suggest that earlier S/EL/2000/Formula 1 models linked to the launch of the"six features" period are also more identifiable/iconic in relation to the brand, (And used values for good examples are starting to appreciate a little, but bargains can still be had!) with Link/Aquaracer models becoming more prominent later.

Kirium was (one of?) the last model with a "six features" focus and was a very advanced design for it's time and looked like nothing else on the market. 
In that respect, it's definitely iconic for the brand and was a great seller, so maybe it hasn't got old enough, or rare enough to hit it's "iconic" status yet 
The later models revived a focus on Carrera and Monaco lines, which even further aligned the status of these more strongly with the brand, practically ensuring their iconic-ness.

P.S. There definitely were some Automatic models, including a chronometer and chronograph which you can hold out for if this is your preference.
(I'm guessing these will hold their value better as they were much rarer and the typical TAG Heuer volume customer of this era didn't care much about the movement)

This old thread didn't really rate it though.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/most-iconic-tag-watch-482554.html

Personally, I'm not really a fan of the Kirium, but my opinion is quite worthless in this case, as beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and if you like it and have always wanted one, then go for it as emotional attachment is a great reason to own a watch.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I would recommend learning more about the Kirium and its history. A good place to start, and an excellent TAG Heuer resource, is the Calibre 11 website. If you haven't been to the site, you can access it here:
> 
> CALIBRE 11 - The Home of TAG Heuer and Vintage Heuer Collectors
> 
> There's an "ultimate guide" to the TH Kirium here:
> 
> Ultimate Guide to the TAG Heuer Kirium | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors
> 
> If you know the age of the watch, then you can also check out the various catalogues that DC has uploaded to the site and compare the one you're looking at at the ones in the catalogue. Personally, I find the Kirium to have a bit of a dated look, but I do like the look of it nonetheless. I've seen fake TH watches that attempt to imitate the real ones from that era, and they are usually very poor quality and look terrible. Check out the fakebusters thread on this forum and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Most of all - good luck and have fun!


Excellent post. Great advice and information.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mbs xk8 said:


> Need help authenticating this Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAF2010. I took it to a jeweler and he said it was legit, but I can't find a watch that looks exactly like this on the Internet. Underneath the day/date it reads "chronomatic" and all the others read "automatic"
> 
> The jeweler said the serial number for that model checks out. But I'm worried about the "chronomatic.".
> 
> Also, I can't find a similar black and chrome band.
> 
> Can an expert chime in on this?


This is fake - no doubt
A


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Siekoman1477 said:


> Hello everyone and greetings from Borneo.
> 
> I am a fan of mechanical watches. My purchases are mainly guided by this criteria and often neglect non-mechanical pieces. However, I have recently come across some old Tags that I always wanted as a youngster. I find them more affordable now as they are being sold used. One particular model I am warming up to is the Kirium. I found one going for USD320 which I believe to be a bargain. The watch looks new although i suspect it has undergone refinishing work. However, it seems it was done professionally. The model and serial numbers are no longer visible but based on the seller's reputation I am quite confident it is authentic. My question is how do I know for sure? The other thing I would like to know is your opinion. I am contemplating to flip my SARB for this iconic Tag model which by the way is battery-powered.


We need clear photos to help
Regards
adam


----------



## Siekoman1477

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you Morbidsalmon00 and Black5 for your replies. I have looked at the guide you suggested it has helped me to understand the brand and model better, thank you kindly for your comments, opinions and advice. Ideally I would love to own one of the mechanical lines from the Kirium range but as it is I am happy to be able to find this one...

































































What do you guys think, looks pretty good?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@Siekoman1477 - yes this looks pretty good to me. I agree with Black5 - it's unfortunate that the model and serial numbers have been polished away. Does this watch come with the original paperwork? If it's a fake, then it's the best replica I've seen from a watch of this era! LOL. I'm definitely leaning towards this Kirium being genuine.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @Siekoman1477 - yes this looks pretty good to me. I agree with Black5 - it's unfortunate that the model and serial numbers have been polished away. Does this watch come with the original paperwork? If it's a fake, then it's the best replica I've seen from a watch of this era! LOL. I'm definitely leaning towards this Kirium being genuine.


A movement shot would confirm it. I would ask the seller.


----------



## Siekoman1477

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It is the real deal. I will try to get a movement shot although I am convinced it is genuine


----------



## CRCE90

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*















Real or fake? Found this for sale recently for a good price. Has a picture also with a Tag Heuer box. Very little description and doesn't say anything about having the papers.


----------



## socialkry

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hoping to get some help from experts on this. I own a SLR Mercedes Benz and about to pull a plug on an used Grand Carrera Caliber 17 CAV518B RS2. The seller is not from South East Asia and claims the authenticity. From the first look it looks real to me but I would let our experts comment on it.
Admin/Moderator: sorry I created a new thread for this without realizing there is a master thread...



























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nafarinha

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys,

Here it is what it seems a nice Autavia Viceroy 1163v.
I read the info about this reference on onthedash.com, search for images on google.
Everything seems to match: "economy" dial, hands, markers, serial 143xxx, except....
That bezel!..it's a Minute/Hour, not a Tachymeter bezel. Could only find two similar examples, one on a store site, the other on ebay.
Could this be a frankenwatch or even fake? Or it is just a fine example of what Mark Moss said on onthedash about HTEC being unable to keep up with the production and inadvertently adding the non-vicheroy bezel to a 1163v ?
Thanks


----------



## WillAC

HI I was looking at some vintage USSR watches on Etsy and wanted to know if they are authentic or frankins. If anyone has dealt with this dealer before please let me know as well.

1
https://www.etsy.com/listing/275828680/mens-wrist-watches-black-military-watch?ref=cat_gallery_7

2
https://www.etsy.com/listing/270305156/very-rare-original-vintage-soviet-watch?ref=cat_gallery_2

3
https://www.etsy.com/listing/276083870/mechanical-ussr-watch-pobedavictory?ref=cat_gallery_3

Thank you for your help!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mordjinn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here it is what it seems a nice Autavia Viceroy 1163v.
> I read the info about this reference on onthedash.com, search for images on google.
> Everything seems to match: "economy" dial, hands, markers, serial 143xxx, except....
> That bezel!..it's a Minute/Hour, not a Tachymeter bezel. Could only find two similar examples, one on a store site, the other on ebay.
> Could this be a frankenwatch or even fake? Or it is just a fine example of what Mark Moss said on onthedash about HTEC being unable to keep up with the production and inadvertently adding the non-vicheroy bezel to a 1163v ?
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 9071906


*Here is an advert from 1972 showing both bezels, yours looks a genuine part. if you want more, please PM me*


----------



## nafarinha

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> *Here is an advert from 1972 showing both bezels, yours looks a genuine part. if you want more, please PM me*


Thanks HOROLOGIST007. Just left you a PM.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mordjinn said:


> Thanks HOROLOGIST007. Just left you a PM.


got it, and responded
Regards
adam


----------



## Watch Mechanic

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I got this TAG Heuer 374.513. Any idea if it's authentic? It's got an unbranded strap.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Real, first gen F1, cheap, improperly fitting aftermarket "bracelet", Kill that bracelet!


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys I have been offered this TAG Link the dial doesnt look right to me, my research shows that a CT2111 should have Link on it or am I wrong?

Regards Francois

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cfw said:


> Hi guys I have been offered this TAG Link the dial doesnt look right to me, my research shows that a CT2111 should have Link on it or am I wrong?
> 
> Regards Francois
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen them with both dials. The early years of the link series had the dials that read "automatic, professional, 200 meters" than I'm not sure what year exactly they switched, but after 2004 they read " LINK, Automatic, 200 meters.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

by early years of the LINK series, I mean ~2000 when they switched from S/EL to LINK...


----------



## cfw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> by early years of the LINK series, I mean ~2000 when they switched from S/EL to LINK...


Thanks for the info

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## runner-guy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey everyone. I wanted to get some thoughts on this 2000 series Tag I'm thinking of buying. The owner says it is NOS. He states it is last of the 2000 series before the Aquaracer.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



runner-guy said:


> Hey everyone. I wanted to get some thoughts on this 2000 series Tag I'm thinking of buying. The owner says it is NOS. He states it is last of the 2000 series before the Aquaracer.
> 
> View attachment 9363282
> View attachment 9363290
> View attachment 9363298


Looks good to me.
Round box is clearly worn on top but period correct as well.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## jaykim

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi I just got a pre-owned TAG Heuer WK1113-0, and the movement looks right, but doesn't have the Tag Heuer stamp on the movement, and wondering if that's OK. Thank you in Advance!


----------



## Black5

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag used rather generic ETA 955.xxx movements in these, which they effectively labelled and re-named, so this could be a non Tag branded replacement movement of the same, or similar type.

(It's not beyond the realm of possibility for this to have occurred as part of an authorised service/repair either.)
My eyes can't read the reference number on the movement, but it looks the part and could certainly be an ETA of the correct type.

From a functional perspective, this should certainly be OK for the watch.

Whether it's OK, or not depends on you.

Are you after originality or collectability and long term resale, or a watch that looks right from the outside and works?

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## jaykim

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Black5, I really appreciate your insight! not really for originality or collectability, but just to wear it as daily beater. So I think it will be OK for me, but it would have been much better to have the labelled one though. God Bless you!


----------



## surf40

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Does a Calibre 5 watch always have the word "Automatic" on the dial? Is the one below fake?


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



surf40 said:


> Does a Calibre 5 watch always have the word "Automatic" on the dial? Is the one below fake?


no they don't, and the pic does not fake


----------



## timestampaviator

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*









Does my Heuer Pilot look fake to you guys?


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



timestampaviator said:


> View attachment 9624634
> 
> 
> Does my Heuer Pilot look fake to you guys?


Based on your one photograph and a review of this web page (Ultimate Guide to the Heuer/ TAG Heuer Pilot | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors), it looks OK. You should check the movement though.


----------



## jarce

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello - Just recently found this Tag at a pawn shop - I was so excited because they had it on clearance for $200! I had to have it - had been wanting one for a while. After a couple of days I started to get buyer's remorse for spending the money and thought maybe I could sell it and make some extra (I buy and sell watches - not high-end, though). I have spent quite a few hours doing research on it and to my surprise have not found any info on this exact watch.

Here are the details - photos attached (sorry I moved the rotating bezel when I was trying to open it and forgot to move it back):

Ladies Automatic Watch
Model WG2330 (S/el?)
Number below it: KW1346
18k Gold Plated (info from a similar one)?
MOP Dial (looks peachy and also turns blueish)
Gold-tone logo, hours markers and numbers
Black minute markers, "Automatic" and "200 meters"

The closest info I found was here (and old eBay listing - scroll down to see the actual listing): SORRY - CANNOT POST LINKS YET!

It is almost identical to mine except for the bracelet, where mine is all glossy (maybe somebody polished it too much? Clasp shows some brushing still.), and the ID numbers on the interior of the clasp (different bracelet?).

I researched the Tag Heuer catalogs posted here and found a WG2330 listed in the 1997 catalog; it was automatic like mine but with a blue leather strap.

I don't want to open the watch for fear of scratching the back, but I will be taking it to my jewelry guy tomorrow to verify it. The person at the pawn shop assured me that they check this kind of watches carefully to make sure they are authentic. Now my question is: how come I cannot find one that is exactly like mine? I am afraid now that it is not genuine. I have 7 days (now 4) to return the watch for a full refund. Does anybody have more information? Please help - hate to return it if it is the real thing!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jarce said:


> Hello - Just recently found this Tag at a pawn shop - I was so excited because they had it on clearance for $200! I had to have it - had been wanting one for a while. After a couple of days I started to get buyer's remorse for spending the money and thought maybe I could sell it and make some extra (I buy and sell watches - not high-end, though). I have spent quite a few hours doing research on it and to my surprise have not found any info on this exact watch.
> 
> Here are the details - photos attached (sorry I moved the rotating bezel when I was trying to open it and forgot to move it back):
> 
> Ladies Automatic Watch
> Model WG2330 (S/el?)
> Number below it: KW1346
> 18k Gold Plated (info from a similar one)?
> MOP Dial (looks peachy and also turns blueish)
> Gold-tone logo, hours markers and numbers
> Black minute markers, "Automatic" and "200 meters"
> 
> The closest info I found was here (and old eBay listing - scroll down to see the actual listing): SORRY - CANNOT POST LINKS YET!
> 
> It is almost identical to mine except for the bracelet, where mine is all glossy (maybe somebody polished it too much? Clasp shows some brushing still.), and the ID numbers on the interior of the clasp (different bracelet?).
> 
> I researched the Tag Heuer catalogs posted here and found a WG2330 listed in the 1997 catalog; it was automatic like mine but with a blue leather strap.
> 
> I don't want to open the watch for fear of scratching the back, but I will be taking it to my jewelry guy tomorrow to verify it. The person at the pawn shop assured me that they check this kind of watches carefully to make sure they are authentic. Now my question is: how come I cannot find one that is exactly like mine? I am afraid now that it is not genuine. I have 7 days (now 4) to return the watch for a full refund. Does anybody have more information? Please help - hate to return it if it is the real thing!


Never seen that model before but from the pics it looks genuine enough to me. I believe that not every single Tag Heuer model is in the catalogues, and some models are specific to certain markets.


----------



## jarce

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, Imagwai. That is good to know. I have another "Tag" that I got in a lot of watches that I purchased last year and I could not get any info on it either; it is an Alter Ego with stones but does not have ID numbers on the back. I took it to a local Tag dealer and they did not bother to look it up and told me it was a fake. I did not know much about Tags back then so I put it away and forgot about it; all I knew was that the watch looked really good, and thought that the fakers did a good job. I just read in a post in the previous page (or the one before) that the numbers can be erased by polishing. I'm going to dig it out, open it up, take pictures and post it to see what comments I get. Thanks again.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

jarce and timestampaviator: both TAGs look absolutely fine from here. I'm yet to see a 90's fake TAG that's not easy to tell. But, as orange said, we didn't see the inside of them. The outside looks perfect.


----------



## Pbell9808

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I am looking to purchase this watch from a friend. I'd like to know if is authentic? What the value is? and how much 












and where could I get extra links for it. I really appreciate it! Thanks in advance. TAG WAF1120


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

And clear direct photos. These are blurry and angled


----------



## Budwac

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Howdy. New to this site, and was curious whether or not my watch was authentic or a replica. My dad has all sorts of watches, but can't always remember where a specific watch came from! He gave this watch to me last week, but I haven't been able to see anything that looks quite like this online. Any insight on whether this authentic, or not, would be much appreciated!


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Budwac said:


> Howdy. New to this site, and was curious whether or not my watch was authentic or a replica. My dad has all sorts of watches, but can't always remember where a specific watch came from! He gave this watch to me last week, but I haven't been able to see anything that looks quite like this online. Any insight on whether this authentic, or not, would be much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 9735882
> 
> 
> View attachment 9735890
> 
> 
> View attachment 9735898
> 
> 
> View attachment 9735906


Unfortunately not real. One dead giveaway is that the caseback should be see through.


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm pretty certain that's a fake. Wrong bracelet, solid case back and wrong dial colour for the reference number. Sorry.


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> I'm pretty certain that's a fake. Wrong bracelet, solid case back and wrong dial colour for the reference number. Sorry.


Also, the CAV511A is a Calibre 17 not a Calibre 36.

Definitely fake.


----------



## Budwac

Thank you very much for the quick responses, I really appreciate it! I figured this was the case because it failed all my research, but figured I would get validation here. At least I didn't get it insured!


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Budwac said:


> Howdy. New to this site, and was curious whether or not my watch was authentic or a replica. *My dad has all sorts of watches, but can't always remember where a specific watch came from!* He gave this watch to me last week, but I haven't been able to see anything that looks quite like this online. Any insight on whether this authentic, or not, would be much appreciated!


the bold text should be a very strong "indicator", With my watches I remember exactly where, when, why... everything about getting them. Even watches that my father has each watch has a story, and they are not very easily forgotten. I know that with some watches even if they were cheap, I still remember just about every thing about them. But I have mild OCD (so I may be completely different), but I remember every watch I have ever owned, Just a few months back I bought several Swatch watches just for the memories. But going back farther I still have my very first watch and that was a birthday present from my 4th birthday.
Sorry about going off on a tangent, but yea, I think if there is no story at all, that makes it very suspect.

RB...


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

None the less, I think I would still wear the watch pictured (I would not think of selling it) but I would wear it as a "beater" in every sense of that phrase. I would wear it very roughly, remembering to point out its true authenticity. Because It still will tell you the time...


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



arbyjr said:


> None the less, I think I would still wear the watch pictured (I would not think of selling it) but I would wear it as a "beater" in every sense of that phrase. I would wear it very roughly, remembering to point out its true authenticity. Because It still will tell you the time...


Really?
Are you going to make an announcement to all within range when you wear it -
"Don't mind the way I treat my watch folks, it's ok, its just a fake"

Or maybe you could wear a sign aeound your neck or a T-shirt with a disclaimer?

We wouldn't want anyone to be fooled accidentally now would we?

That'll keep the trade mark lawyers at bay.

//end rant.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Really?
> Are you going to make an announcement to all within range when you wear it -
> "Don't mind the way I treat my watch folks, it's ok, its just a fake"
> 
> Or maybe you could wear a sign aeound your neck or a T-shirt with a disclaimer?
> 
> We wouldn't want anyone to be fooled accidentally now would we?
> 
> That'll keep the trade mark lawyers at bay.
> 
> //end rant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Maybe try a tattoo? ;-)

I think it was more so just a joke... My main point still stands, do you have many watches that you don't have some kind of back story for?


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Really?
> Are you going to make an announcement to all within range when you wear it -
> "Don't mind the way I treat my watch folks, it's ok, its just a fake"
> 
> Or maybe you could wear a sign aeound your neck or a T-shirt with a disclaimer?
> 
> We wouldn't want anyone to be fooled accidentally now would we?
> 
> That'll keep the trade mark lawyers at bay.
> 
> //end rant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


But yea, I really think that I would wear it as a beater, I think that would be better than trying to sell it off to some other unsuspecting buyer.

Or, tell users up from that the watch they have is probably not real, and watch as days later the watch shows up for some other new watch owner, wanting to know why their watch doesn't look quite right.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Pbell9808 said:


> Hello, I am looking to purchase this watch from a friend. I'd like to know if is authentic? What the value is? and how much
> View attachment 9699330
> View attachment 9699330
> and where could I get extra links for it. I really appreciate it! Thanks in advance. TAG WAF1120
> View attachment 9699322


Is he a friend close enough to ask where he got it from ? If he got it new from an Authorized Dealer, you are fine, then. The watch looks ok from here. But these newer TAGs were faked more often and more "well done" than the classic 80s and 90s TAGs. So beware. Is the watch complete ? Boxes, papers, warranty card ? Again, looking from here all seems ok&#8230; SEEMS.


----------



## DontBelieveMeJustWatch

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can anyone tell me if this is a replica watch? I think it is because of the inconsistencies on the dial. I opened the back and its a Japanese movement with a black plastic spacer. Am I right that some Tag Heuer quartz watches have Japan movements? Usually the white spacers are red flags to me but black ones i thought a lot of watch makers used those for shock absorption. Obviously i barely know but if anyone out there knows i would be very grateful!


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Definitely a fake. A Calibre 16 is a mechanical watch and there is a quartz movement inside yours.


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's a Miyota movement made by Citizen. That definitely shouldn't be in a watch like that.


----------



## DontBelieveMeJustWatch

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

There it is right there its supposed to be an automatic so that makes perfect sense. OK thank you very much! But has Tag made any watches with Japanese quartz movements? I thought that there were a few mid level to luxury watch brands that used japan movements with black spacers and that it was usually the white spacers that were red flags. IDK please sprinkle me with some knowledge!


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DontBelieveMeJustWatch said:


> There it is right there its supposed to be an automatic so that makes perfect sense. OK thank you very much! But has Tag made any watches with Japanese quartz movements? I thought that there were a few mid level to luxury watch brands that used japan movements with black spacers and that it was usually the white spacers that were red flags. IDK please sprinkle me with some knowledge!


 Am fairly certain TAG have never used anything other than Swiss quartz movements.


----------



## H_J_R_

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can you experts tell me anything about this WK1113 based on these bad pictures? The thing that worries me is the date which has no white line box around it. A lot of blue 2000's i encounter do have that, yet again i found a WK1113 here on WUS that was labelled genuine having the same style of date. Any input appreciated.

If real, you think this is worth ~200 bucks without papers? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks ok to me,
Many do not have the white surround border
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...UICSgC&biw=1093&bih=510#imgrc=El0rfgr8ycT7GM:

https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...ycT7GM:;xAnJl04BrwPtnM:&imgrc=El0rfgr8ycT7GM:

PS: Its quartz movement


----------



## H_J_R_

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for your fast response. Of course i googled as well, and indeed some do not have the white box around the date. However, some of these links do lead to counterfeit sites. I am hoping some expert can define if this is real, realizing of course these are terrible pictures. Thanks again for your input. I realize its quartz.

gr, HJR


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



H_J_R_ said:


> Thanks for your fast response. Of course i googled as well, and indeed some do not have the white box around the date. However, some of these links do lead to counterfeit sites. I am hoping some expert can define if this is real, realizing of course these are terrible pictures. Thanks again for your input. I realize its quartz.
> 
> gr, HJR


Watch looks good to me, but only a movement photo would confirm it
Regards


----------



## H_J_R_

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you again. Tomorrow I will have a look at the watch and see how genuine it looks and feels, if that makes sense. I have experience with other high end brands but not TH. Hoping someone chimes in before EU sunrise with more info. Until then, have a good night!

gr, HJR


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It just an age difference, because you can also notice that the ones pictured with the white outline have a different chapter ring, or different dial style. Even though that still doesn't say fake.

And don't take the back off. With this style TAGHeuer its very easy to tell if it a fake because at the time these fakes were VERY bad copies. Either way all you're going to see is a basic ETA quartz movement. This watch is about a 1997, so in those ~20 some years the little name plate could have been lost or removed, and if so its just going to be a unbranded ETA quartz (but still actuate) movement. you should be able to tell if its going to be a cheap Japanese movement just by the cheapness of the copy. However, even with the "bad" pictures, it doesn't scream fake.


----------



## H_J_R_

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Seems good. Thanks again everyone for your input. But man does it wear small!


















gr, HJR


----------



## Sky Pickle

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey everyone, just won an eBay auction for a TAG Monaco Sixty Nine, and foolishly didn't do much research online first. Does this look authentic?

Things that concern me are (1) no visible serial number, (3) a red seconds hand and (3) a "genuine leather" stamp on one side of the strap that seems to be represented as OEM with the TAG logo on the other. Don't see other authentic examples online with these same charactristics, but it's also my first TAG and I don't how much variance the models may have.

Thanks!


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I can't say for sure, but you kow the 69 is a double-sided watch don't you? There should be a digital face on the other side: Tag Heuer Monaco Automatic Sixty Nine Watch Available On James List | aBlogtoWatch.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Case doesn't look right, nor does crown location. Flip it over for us...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks dodgy

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## alexander.y

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A friend of mine is thinking about buying this Monaco from somebody and I have a strong feeling that its a fake one...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Me too (thinks its fake)


----------



## basselismaiel

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello guys , i hope you are all doing great , i have been offered this watch here / Tag Heuer Aquaracer , blue dial ,300 m , stainless steel strap , Ref.# : WAY1112.ba0910 , quartz movement. what do you think ? im sorry i couldnt get more photos since i dont own it and i couldnt get the seller to get me more.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I can not see any thing amiss.
Looks good to go
a


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



basselismaiel said:


> ...im sorry i couldnt get more photos since i dont own it and i couldnt get the seller to send me more...


I can't see anything wrong with it, but this alone would make me stay away and buy from someone more helpful and forthcoming.

Buy the seller.

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## samsontech

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*







Hi WUS peeps. much love from the Philippines. Anyway may I ask what you think of this watch? Is this authentic? Not much info was provided by the seller.


----------



## samsontech

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

here's another one WUS. please help me authenticate. Thanks.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No.
Just no.
Stay well away.
Both are horrible fakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samsontech

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

the red formula 1, the guys is attesting that he bought it at Feldmar's in West Los Angeles. Everything looks right minus the serial number. there's nothing at the back.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

1st photo(watch) looks fake but impossible to tell from photos

2nd watch with red dial, looks OK, but I never studied for great deatail

ask the seller for a photo with the counters at 14 minutes


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



samsontech said:


> the red formula 1, the guys is attesting that he bought it at Feldmar's in West Los Angeles. Everything looks right minus the serial number. there's nothing at the back.


Sorry, I posted too quickly after a summary look and the pictures are horrible quality and don't help at all.
The S/EL bracelet is clearly wrong anyway, which significantly devalues and throws doubt immediately.
Re: the Formula 1, Why is there nothing on the back and no serial number then?
CAC1112 and it's brethren are often faked and even if it is real, it's a very poor example.
A movement shot would clarify a lot.
If he's "attesting" it's OK, has papers from an AD, can justify the mess that is the back and the crown guards, you are happy with one in this condition and is selling it really cheap then it's up to you...

Personally, I'd look around for a better one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samsontech

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thank you guys for all your inputs. appreciate it a lot. me too i cant seem to process the idea if there are indeed original watches without the serial and model number. because everywhere i look in the internet and everyone i ask,they all say its the first telltale sign of a tag heuer not being authentic.

thank you WUS as always, really better to purchase watches from people here.


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



samsontech said:


> View attachment 10127946
> Hi WUS peeps. much love from the Philippines. Anyway may I ask what you think of this watch? Is this authentic? Not much info was provided by the seller.
> 
> View attachment 10127954


By the looks of the photo the links are one piece. They are suppose to be 2 halves. Yes its fake.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@samsontech. Don't bother with the first one (S/EL) - it's a fake...period. I don't see any obvious red flags on the F1, but the lack of model and serial number would be a concern for me. If the F1 is a fake, it's a pretty good one from that era. Most TAG replicas from the 1990's to early 2000's were pretty bad (like the fake S/EL which is an obvious fake). Good luck.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> No.
> Just no.
> Stay well away.
> Both are horrible fakes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Verified

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## big_raji

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



alexander.y said:


> A friend of mine is thinking about buying this Monaco from somebody and I have a strong feeling that its a fake one...
> View attachment 10003394
> 
> View attachment 10003402
> 
> View attachment 10003410


I'm surprised nobody has given you a definitive reply on this one. It's definitely fake. The subdials are totally different in function and placement on the dial. It's a cheap quartz watch without any running seconds. The 9 o'clock subdial is Chrono minutes, and 3 o'clock subdial is a 24 hour hand.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



big_raji said:


> I'm surprised nobody has given you a definitive reply on this one. It's definitely fake. The subdials are totally different in function and placement on the dial. It's a cheap quartz watch without any running seconds. The 9 o'clock subdial is Chrono minutes, and 3 o'clock subdial is a 24 hour hand.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


where is it? Post the link to the page!


----------



## abercrombie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Local seller has a Carerra, could someone look at this and spot if it's authentic fake based on the pics?

https://offerupnow.com/item/detail/202705290/tag-heuer-carrera

Edit: Looks like the SN is LY3487 - probable fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



abercrombie said:


> Local seller has a Carerra, could someone look at this and spot if it's authentic fake based on the pics?
> 
> https://offerupnow.com/item/detail/202705290/tag-heuer-carrera
> 
> Edit: Looks like the SN is LY3487 - probable fake.


sadly NOT "probably"
Its FAKE!
A


----------



## big_raji

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> where is it? Post the link to the page!


Huh? I quoted it in my message

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## meaantje

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have never seen a TH link chronograph with this dial/date set up. So i am assuming it is a bad fake, am i right?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



meaantje said:


> I have never seen a TH link chronograph with this dial/date set up. So i am assuming it is a bad fake, am i right?


Assumption correct


----------



## meaantje

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Assumption correct


thank you for the reply! I am no expert on Tag Heuer whatsoever but a quick google search didnt bring up anything that looked like this model.


----------



## Andyfleet

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys I'm looking for bit of help. I'm a 3rd year student in manchester, i wouldn't say i have any experience with watches to be honest i know what looks nice and whats expensive thats about it. i found a Hublot big bang last week in Spinningfields at a bar down the side of the booth in a seating area. i called the restaurant the next day to see if anyone had contacted them about a lost watch but no look i also searched through forums and Facebook to see if anyone might have mentioned it but that was equally as useless. I've looked at the brand and i know that if its real it could be worth a few quid and id like to think if i lost my expensive watch someone would try and return it to me. I've been advised not to hand it in to anyone as they could just take it themselves so do you guys know of anything else i could do and could you help authenticate the watch because if its fake I'm just wasting my time!

id Appreciate the help lads!|>

Thank you


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

FAKE Bin it


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yep. 
Agree with Adam. Throw it out.

Sent from my Gear S3


----------



## Andyfleet

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the reply lads. could you tell me why you believe it to be fake ? please excuse my scepticism, i can't just throw it away on the say so of two people saying its fake without an explanation.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Andyfleet said:


> Thanks for the reply lads. could you tell me why you believe it to be fake ? please excuse my scepticism, i can't just throw it away on the say so of two people saying its fake without an explanation.


OK
You caught us BOTH - Its genuine
ENJOY
"sigh"


----------



## Andyfleet

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can I get a definitive answer please lads


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@Andyfleet - First of all, you should go back to the bar and turn it into the bar owners in case someone comes back for it. Second, this is a TAG Heuer forum so you might want to post on the Hublot forum:

Hublot

You can also try googling the Hublot Big Bang and try to learn about the watch, its history, and what it looks like to compare it to what you found. Or - take it into an AD and have them go over it. In either event, the watch is not yours and you should physically return it to the bar. If someone left it there, they would for sure go back for it.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Andyfleet said:


> Can I get a definitive answer please lads


No expert on Hublot, but even I can tell it's junk. Post in the Hublot forum if you want (this is the Tag Heuer forum).


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Andyfleet said:


> Thanks for the reply lads. could you tell me why you believe it to be fake ? please excuse my scepticism, i can't just throw it away on the say so of two people saying its fake without an explanation.


Well of course you can't just throw it away, it isn't actually yours, you just found it. Why not hand it in to the police and let them try and reunite it with it's owner (who may have reported it missing) rather than playing social media detective yourself?

Of course it's just a replica, but that's not really the point is it. If it was genuine you were probably going to try and sell it when it clearly isn't yours to sell.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Andyfleet said:


> Can I get a definitive answer please lads


There is absolutely no doubt.

It's an extremely rare limited edition Hublot Big Bang of which only 250 were made.

This one is particularly special as it is the very first one of this series as it is stamped 1/250.

It must be unlucky though as I have personally seen this exact same watch for sale many, many times and it always strangely seems to get withdrawn or change hands very cheaply?

I believe it's even made an appearance previously in this very thread when someone else questioned it's authenticity.
(Hard to believe, I know!)

Why do you care?
IT'S NOT YOURS ANYWAY.
Either hand it in so it's rightful owner can claim it, (I'm sure they've made a police report for this rare and unique model), or put it up for sale on a public auction site and let us know so we can run a book on how long it takes the authorities to track you down and hit you with the full weight of the law for trying to sell stolen goods...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## oviraicov

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi. Please let me know if this tag grand carrera is legit or not. one of the movement wheels is dirty. thanks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks genuine and appears to be fitted with correct ETA caliber 2895-2 movement, rather than the Sellita
A


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



oviraicov said:


> Hi. Please let me know if this tag grand carrera is legit or not. one of the movement wheels is dirty. thanks


Its real


----------



## gadgetguycebu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

HI I'm a long time lurker and buyer in this forum. I've set my eye on an old Tag 169.806, just need help verifying it. Here are the pictures






































Thanks again...

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks like a fine example to me. A movement shot would confirm it as this was the last model to use the Dubois Depraz module before moving to integrated chronograph movements.

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## gadgetguycebu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

My thoughts too.. By the way, I've noticed that it's hands have lost its lume. I'm guessing it's normal with age and can be relumed..

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wanted to ask about this eBay listing. I looked around and didn't see mention of it.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/361850790097

Seller has great feedback but I know that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## AndreFontes

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this watch genuine? The seller is asking for 25 euros and it seems suspicious to me.

[img=https://img.olx.pt/images_olxpt/876077563_1_1000x700_tag-heuer-carrera-automatic-amadora.jpg]

[img=https://img.olx.pt/images_olxpt/876077563_3_1000x700_tag-heuer-carrera-automatic-jias-relgios-e-bijuteria.jpg]


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



AndreFontes said:


> Is this watch genuine? The seller is asking for 25 euros and it seems suspicious to me.
> 
> [img=https://img.olx.pt/images_olxpt/876077563_1_1000x700_tag-heuer-carrera-automatic-amadora.jpg]
> 
> [img=https://img.olx.pt/images_olxpt/876077563_3_1000x700_tag-heuer-carrera-automatic-jias-relgios-e-bijuteria.jpg]


 Calibre 16 Carrera, I can with out a doubt tell you that's a fake. SS doesn't corrode like that. And the back engraving is not deep enough.


----------



## AndreFontes

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, as I suspected, a shame I accidentally forgot to remove the s from https and I can't figure out the edit button, I wasn't really sure about the front of the watch either.


----------



## gadgetguycebu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks like a fine example to me. A movement shot would confirm it as this was the last model to use the Dubois Depraz module before moving to integrated chronograph movements.

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit

Here are the movement pictures as requested;





















Thanks again for the help...

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gadgetguycebu said:


> Looks like a fine example to me. A movement shot would confirm it as this was the last model to use the Dubois Depraz module before moving to integrated chronograph movements.
> 
> Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit
> 
> Here are the movement pictures as requested;
> 
> View attachment 10449570
> View attachment 10449586
> View attachment 10449594
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


you can get images of a lot better quality, but the exterior of the watch the images are very poor?

I would ask for better images all around, because if all you get of the watch is poor quality cell phone pics, is something else hiding


----------



## judebrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all,
Just saw there's a special thread to discuss authenticity, so posting here too -

There's a Tag Heuer F1 Chrono watch for sale CAC1112. He says it's 100% legit and has shared a few pics. Thought I'd ask for advise here before proceeding as it's not possible for me to visit 
an authorised centre pre-purchase.


































Looking forward to your feedback.

Thanks,
Jude


----------



## e30cabrio

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this 2112 without serial real?


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



e30cabrio said:


> Is this 2112 without serial real?
> View attachment 10486386
> View attachment 10486418
> View attachment 10486434
> View attachment 10486458
> View attachment 10486474


The Auquaracer above is real


----------



## e30cabrio

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, I thought so but was concerned.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Both genuine and using the ETA movement
Adam


----------



## e30cabrio

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Both genuine and using the ETA movement
> Adam


Gracias!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

De nada


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



judebrent said:


> Hi all,
> Just saw there's a special thread to discuss authenticity, so posting here too -
> 
> There's a Tag Heuer F1 Chrono watch for sale CAC1112. He says it's 100% legit and has shared a few pics. Thought I'd ask for advise here before proceeding as it's not possible for me to visit
> an authorised centre pre-purchase.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10482962
> View attachment 10482970
> View attachment 10482986
> View attachment 10482994
> View attachment 10483002
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your feedback.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jude


Real or not. Personally, I wouldn't go anywhere near it. Even if it was being sold cheap, it's been beaten up pretty badly. This is a popular and reasonably priced model and there are certainly much better condition examples out there.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## judebrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*









Well, I did take it, but turned it around officially as well! Thanks



Black5 said:


> Real or not. Personally, I wouldn't go anywhere near it. Even if it was being sold cheap, it's been beaten up pretty badly. This is a popular and reasonably priced model and there are certainly much better condition examples out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## whittlejmsa

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys, looking for some help in ascertaining the authenticity of a watch I'm looking to purchase my wife. The purchase is via Chrono24.com and the seller is a watch dealer in New York, but not an authorised TH dealer, so the warranty is not from TH but rather offered by the dealer themselves. This is a discontinued model and this example is being sold as new, but is significantly cheaper than other examples I've looked at, which raises my suspicions. I'd appreciate your thoughts. Pics of the watch are attached.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



judebrent said:


> View attachment 10622482
> 
> 
> Well, I did take it, but turned it around officially as well! Thanks


That looks like a totally different watch!


----------



## tomasi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is it the original?
























It is fake because of the day dial? What else should be noticed?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tomasi said:


> Is it the original?
> View attachment 10634074
> View attachment 10634082
> View attachment 10634090
> View attachment 10634106
> It is fake because of the day dial? What else should be noticed?


So many red flags, but isn't the day subdial enough on its own?


----------



## stamsd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake fake fake

TAG HEUER Aquaracer 500M Calibre 5 Automatic Watch WAK2110 (EPD3276)


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



stamsd said:


> Fake fake fake
> 
> TAG HEUER Aquaracer 500M Calibre 5 Automatic Watch WAK2110 (EPD3276)


Did you report to eBay with your reasons?

If you get on to them early enough with a clear explanation they can and will sometimes stop the auction.


----------



## stamsd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yep. I did report.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



stamsd said:


> Fake fake fake
> 
> TAG HEUER Aquaracer 500M Calibre 5 Automatic Watch WAK2110 (EPD3276)


Isn't that an Omega Seamaster case?


----------



## judebrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> That looks like a totally different watch!


Haha, yeah, got it real cheap cause of the amount of wear on it. Verified it, took it, headed to Tag, lukcily they had the middle case in stock. So got that fixed along with a new crown, gasket & battery for a reasonable sum.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



judebrent said:


> Haha, yeah, got it real cheap cause of the amount of wear on it. Verified it, took it, headed to Tag, lukcily they had the middle case in stock. So got that fixed along with a new crown, gasket & battery for a reasonable sum.


Wow. Well done.
I'm very surprised that Tag would sell ANY parts at a "reasonable sum" let alone install them as well!


----------



## stamsd

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> Isn't that an Omega Seamaster case?


No, but the white date wheel is a tell as is the pip.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> Isn't that an Omega Seamaster case?


Fake and Reported


----------



## judebrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Wow. Well done.
> I'm very surprised that Tag would sell ANY parts at a "reasonable sum" let alone install them as well!


Well it worked up to $150!

It sounded reasonable to me but I could be wrong!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



judebrent said:


> Well it worked up to $150!
> 
> It sounded reasonable to me but I could be wrong!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds crazy cheap.
Parts alone should cost more than that.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## judebrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Sounds crazy cheap.
> Parts alone should cost more than that.
> 
> Too many watches, too little time...


Then I'm plain lucky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



judebrent said:


> Then I'm plain lucky!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$150 for a new case doesn't sound too off to me. Did TH charge you a service fee? Or is $150 the full cost of the case plus the service? In that case, no pun intended, that's a very good price. When I had TH replace the bezel, dial, and hands on my 2000, they also did a full service (quartz overhaul). I was told by the AD that TH will charge for a service when replacing parts that require the case to be opened. My watch needed a full service anyway (had not had a service in almost 20 years).


----------



## judebrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> $150 for a new case doesn't sound too off to me. Did TH charge you a service fee? Or is $150 the full cost of the case plus the service? In that case, no pun intended, that's a very good price. When I had TH replace the bezel, dial, and hands on my 2000, they also did a full service (quartz overhaul). I was told by the AD that TH will charge for a service when replacing parts that require the case to be opened. My watch needed a full service anyway (had not had a service in almost 20 years).


That's inclusive of the fee, maybe that's how things work back here. The process was hand over the watch, then give you an estimate, you either approve or reject. I approved, got the watch done up in 2 working days. That's about it.

For that amount I got the middle case + battery + crown + gasket and the fitting job!

Watch movement wasn't serviced or overhauled as it was deemed fine!

Hope this info helps.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mswkettle

Hi guys, just wondering if by chance this might be genuine? Obviously needs a new button and a bit of a clean up and just wondering if it's worthwhile?
I know very little about watches so any advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers ?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@mswkettle. Looks like a genuine classic 2000 automatic chronograph to me. This watch is probably from the early 90's (rough guess, give or take a few years). The replica TAG's from this era look nothing like the genuine watches. I vote "genuine". The movement should be an ETA/Valjoux 7750. Look up the TAG Heuer model 860.306 and you'll clearly see that this watch certainly looks genuine.

EDIT - you can see this watch on p.46 of the 1991 TAG Heuer catalogue, thanks to Calibre 11. Click the link below:

https://www.calibre11.com/catalogue...es/1991-tag-heuer-general-catalogue/#1991-042


----------



## CharlieG

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tomasi said:


> Is it the original?
> View attachment 10634074
> View attachment 10634082
> View attachment 10634090
> View attachment 10634106
> It is fake because of the day dial? What else should be noticed?


Quite literally everything about that is blatantly fake. The 69 is a manual wind, black face with no complications save for a second dial on the analog side. The fact that the watch looks like a $40 chinese ebay special alone probably should have flagged it, but everything about it is wrong, wrong etching, wrong dial, wrong digital side, wrong strap, clasp off of the late 90's Monaco "Heuer" re-issues, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## qttip

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi. Im looking to buy an Tag heuer carrera cal 16 and there is this guy selling one at a reasonable price. I need your advice if it is a genuine tag heuer or not. He pretends it is..but there are no papers coming with the watch. Kind regards.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



qttip said:


> Hi. Im looking to buy an Tag heuer carrera cal 16 and there is this guy selling one at a reasonable price. I need your advice if it is a genuine tag heuer or not. He pretends it is..but there are no papers coming with the watch. Kind regards.
> View attachment 10848354
> View attachment 10848362
> View attachment 10848370
> View attachment 10848386
> View attachment 10848394
> View attachment 10848402
> View attachment 10848410


GENUINE


----------



## okcmco

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I was in a pawnshop looking at guitars and amps. I've never bought a watch at a pawnshop. I saw this aqua racer here, and it looks and feels like a genuine deal. I realize I didn't get a picture of the back. I stepped out of the pawnshop to have a cup of coffee and think about it. They are asking 900 bucks. I will post a pic, and if anybody has any wisdom for me about buying a watch from a pawnshop, please chime in. At 900 bucks, with scratches on the back of the case and no box or papers, it doesn't seem like too good of a deal to be true, but it looks close to too good to be true. Any help I would appreciate it. I'll be in this town for another two hours.








I did verify that it is auto wind and manual wind, it was not running when I pick it up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



okcmco said:


> I was in a pawnshop looking at guitars and amps. I've never bought a watch at a pawnshop. I saw this aqua racer here, and it looks and feels like a genuine deal. I realize I didn't get a picture of the back. I stepped out of the pawnshop to have a cup of coffee and think about it. They are asking 900 bucks. I will post a pic, and if anybody has any wisdom for me about buying a watch from a pawnshop, please chime in. At 900 bucks, with scratches on the back of the case and no box or papers, it doesn't seem like too good of a deal to be true, but it looks close to too good to be true. Any help I would appreciate it. I'll be in this town for another two hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did verify that it is auto wind and manual wind, it was not running when I pick it up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not running?
Did the chronograph counters work?
No one could authenticate from that 1 photo and your description
A


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

He means it wasn't running before he picked it up and gave it some charge.

Pawn shops don't usually get it wrong, but it has been known. It doesn't look an obvious fake, but as Adam says, that picture isn't really good enough to authenticate. $900 isn't the bargain of the century and the watch could be in need of a several hundred dollar service.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> He means it wasn't running before he picked it up and gave it some charge.
> 
> Pawn shops don't usually get it wrong, but it has been known. It doesn't look an obvious fake, but as Adam says, that picture isn't really good enough to authenticate. $900 isn't the bargain of the century and the watch could be in need of a several hundred dollar service.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Correct it wasn't running when I picked it up I verified that it was an auto wind by giving it some shakes. Then I charged it via the winding stem. The registers all worked. But the salesman there who didn't know anything about watches, did not know how to get the back off. I will be back in that town next week. And I will do a better job of getting the pictures.
As I was leaving the salesman said "You know that we are a pawnshop and if you want to watch make us an offer. It doesn't hurt to ask." That being said I went to The auction site online and I saw many of these watches in good condition with box and papers going for seven to $900. So without boxes and papers, if it's genuine, I would want to get this watch for 600 bucks out the door. Which I'm not sure it's doable. It's not a grail watch for me but I don't despise tag watches like some W US people do. And to be fair I have many watches the do not come with in-house movements. In this aspect of tag it does not bother me. I will keep everyone posted if they're interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks the explanation
a


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Your post does break the rules and will be removed.
Buying fakes is just supporting trademark infringement!


----------



## TimeNewbie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, 
I purchased this watch a while back and it has served me well. However, I am looking to maybe sell it. I bought it second hand without box or papers, and would like to make a good faith effort to know that I am selling something real. Your help is appreciated. Thank you.





















^ this is a stamped number that matches the number on outside of case..


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It looks genuine from your photos and annotations.....


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> It looks genuine from your photos and annotations.....


Looks can be deceiving.
I'm going with Replica on this one as there are some details that don't seem right on the dial for this model.
I'm happy to be proved wrong if this is a re-dial or a later re-issue with differences to the only one I have seen of this model.

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Looks can be deceiving.
> I'm going with Replica on this one as there are some details that don't seem right on the dial for this model.
> I'm happy to be proved wrong if this is a re-dial or a later re-issue with differences to the only one I have seen of this model.


Fair enough. I'm not familiar with the model and I only checked images that came up on Google for the model number. The first result is from watchfinder.co.uk (which I trust) and the dial looked good to me. What has your alarm bells going off?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> Fair enough. I'm not familiar with the model and I only checked images that came up on Google for the model number. The first result is from watchfinder.co.uk (which I trust) and the dial looked good to me. What has your alarm bells going off?


PM sent. Not going to reveal details publicly.

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeNewbie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Looks can be deceiving.
> I'm going with Replica on this one as there are some details that don't seem right on the dial for this model.
> I'm happy to be proved wrong if this is a re-dial or a later re-issue with differences to the only one I have seen of this model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk











They changed the dial in 2003 from the one from 2001. Above is a picture from the catalog.. I was wondering more about the movement since it isn't as fancy as carrera's with display backing..


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



TimeNewbie said:


> View attachment 10915129
> 
> 
> They changed the dial in 2003 from the one from 2001. Above is a picture from the catalog.. I was wondering more about the movement since it isn't as fancy as carrera's with display backing..


The dial in the one above appears similar to the one I'm familiar with and is different to yours.
I also have reservations about the movement, but am not familiar enough with calibre 5's of this era to be sure.
Could be a Franken, or a re-dial.

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I think genuine, for certain its using a genuine ETA movement.
I think dial is also original
Adam


----------



## TimeNewbie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I think genuine, for certain its using a genuine ETA movement.
> I think dial is also original
> Adam


Thanks!

I'm having a hard time (impossible actually) understanding the other user's comments on difference in dial.. but am happy to entertain evidence..


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



TimeNewbie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm having a hard time (impossible actually) understanding the other user's comments on difference in dial.. but am happy to entertain evidence..


Not sure
The movement is correct, the back case is correct, and I suspect the dial is correct.
I doubt its a "replica" watch
a


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



TimeNewbie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm having a hard time (impossible actually) understanding the other user's comments on difference in dial.. but am happy to entertain evidence..


Genuine Dial for a pre-2004 variant









Your Dial









Replica Dial









Now compare the positioning of the indices under the numbers...

All three dials are clearly different to my eyes.
Could it be genuine?
Of course it could and as per my original post I'm happy to be proved wrong and this could easily be a re-dial or poor quality control or a lack of consistency in dial manufacture as opposed to a replica.

You asked for feedback, you got it.



TimeNewbie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm having a hard time (impossible actually) understanding the other user's comments on difference in dial.. but am happy to entertain evidence..


Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeNewbie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks, I'm just trying to be thorough in my research. In response to your dial posts.. The picture you posted as "replica" is actually the stock image from the Tag Heuer catalogue.. posted below.. and also for reference the catalogue image for the ws2112 which is highly related.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No harm in being thorough. I saw one of these at an airport AD pre 2004 and it stuck in my memory due to what I thought was an odd way to align the indices to the leading digit in each pair of numbers.

That's my only experience of this actual watch and why I called it out because it was immediately apparent that your watch was different.

You said you wanted to be thorough and inform potential buyers, we'll then just provide great photo's and detailed information like you have done above and you are covered.

I think it's admirable that you want to do this.

It's entirely possible that Tag Heuer released these with multiple dial variants within a few years and they are all OK.

Would I accept any of the above as absolute verification of authenticity and be comfortable putting that information in a for sale listing without any provenance or documents - No.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sometimes the replica sites will use photos of the genuine article. You'll have to Google deeper than that, often to get some 'real' replica pics.

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



notional said:


> Sometimes the replica sites will use photos of the genuine article. You'll have to Google deeper than that, often to get some 'real' replica pics.
> 
> Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


Very True.

The pic I posted from the replica site was for illustration purposes only AFTER the fact, and did NOT form the basis of my initial comment, which was based on my own personal memory of having seen an example of this watch at an AD.

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeNewbie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for your time. Given the stock photo from TAG themselves differs from the one on watchfinder (and your memory) and a number previously sold on ebay with full documents have slight variations (some matching my dial).. along with confirmation of case back and movement being genuine, I feel comfortable that if / when I go to sell it, I am not screwing someone over.


----------



## olv2905

First of all, apologies. I thought I was still in the Omega section, I have now added this question to the Omega forum.

Hi all, I'm thinking about making an offer via eBay on this Omega 2254.50: 262856391712
Please let me know what you think, I've looked as much as I can with my untrained eye & it looks OK to me but would like some reassurance regarding its authenticity. There are more pics in the listing.
Much appreciated, Mark.


----------



## rosborn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

QUOTE=olv2905;38855642]First of all, apologies. I thought I was still in the Omega section, I have now added this question to the Omega forum.

Hi all, I'm thinking about making an offer via eBay on this Omega 2254.50: 262856391712
Please let me know what you think, I've looked as much as I can with my untrained eye & it looks OK to me but would like some reassurance regarding its authenticity. There are more pics in the listing.
Much appreciated, Mark.[/QUOTE]

Why would you ask about an Omega on the TAG Heuer forum? Go on over to the Omega forum where there are more knowledgeable (dare I say experts?) Omega folk to answer your question.


----------



## olv2905

I did that already, did you not read the first paragraph? Duh!


----------



## LandOz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello,
I have been looking for a Tag Heuer Carerra WAR1311 (32mm) and I found one on ebay. I would just like your opinion if it is a genuine Tag. 
As I have only had 1 previous post previously I am not able to attach the link to my message.

The eBay item number is 162400819726 
Title of the advert Brand New Tag Heuer Carrera WAR 1311.BA0778 White Pearl Steel Ladies Quarts watch 
The seller name is 2015ustamee 

I appreciate you giving me your time and opinion.​

Thank you


----------



## rosborn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



olv2905 said:


> I did that already, did you not read the first paragraph? Duh!


Duh...you should remove/delete it from the Tag Heuer forum then. Duh!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



LandOz said:


> Hello,
> I have been looking for a Tag Heuer Carerra WAR1311 (32mm) and I found one on ebay. I would just like your opinion if it is a genuine Tag.
> As I have only had 1 previous post previously I am not able to attach the link to my message.
> 
> The eBay item number is 162400819726
> Title of the advert Brand New Tag Heuer Carrera WAR 1311.BA0778 White Pearl Steel Ladies Quarts watch
> The seller name is 2015ustamee
> 
> I appreciate you giving me your time and opinion.​
> 
> Thank you


I'd stay away from this one even though the photos seem ok, simply because the seller has limited feedback that appears to be from mostly one buyer and the only other watch related transaction resulted in -ve feedback and a refusal to ship the (possibly) same item.

This is representative of a common ebay scam where photo's of a genuine watch, (looks like taken in a store in this case) are used in an listing and the buyer is encouraged to pay using an alternative to paypal or credit card but the product doesn't actually exist.

Ask the seller for an additional photo with their ebay user id and the date to see if they actually have the watch.

At least with PayPal/ebay you do have some protection if it doesn't show up or isn't the same item in the photo's, but why waste the effort if it doesn't look right.

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## LandOz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Black5, 
Thank you heaps for your opinion and advice.
I forget about it and keep looking around.


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

To validate if a seller is posting photos of the actual watch, ask for it to be set on a specific time, say 8:04, and send a photo accordingly.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elbeik said:


> To validate if a seller is posting photos of the actual watch, ask for it to be set on a specific time, say 8:04, and send a photo accordingly.


elbeik writes the truth...

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## tdenney16

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I got this Formula1 in a giveaway and am really looking to authenticate it. Any help here? Thanks guys.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Giveaway??? Not bad. No obvious red flags. The model number (WAC1110) is consistent, and the watch condition is pretty good. The crown guards are worn, as is the "bumper" on the opposite side, and there's a mark on the bezel at "35". If it's a fake, it's a very good one. I'm guessing genuine. How did you come to obtain this piece?


----------



## tdenney16

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Giveaway??? Not bad. No obvious red flags. The model number (WAC1110) is consistent, and the watch condition is pretty good. The crown guards are worn, as is the "bumper" on the opposite side, and there's a mark on the bezel at "35". If it's a fake, it's a very good one. I'm guessing genuine. How did you come to obtain this piece?


I entered the giveaway and I won haha
Yes, the section on the bezel is a scratch that I actually didn't notice till I took the photos. Thanks for the info!! Appreciate it.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks good to me too
a


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



tdenney16 said:


> I entered the giveaway and I won haha
> Yes, the section on the bezel is a scratch that I actually didn't notice till I took the photos. Thanks for the info!! Appreciate it.


Congrats on the win! I'd take that watch in a giveaway any day. I really like TAG quartz watches despite what many other watch enthusiasts may think about the brand and quartz movements. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Chanelgirl

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello watch experts. I bought this watch and have a lot of questions on its authenticity. I own 2 other Tag watches I bought from an AD and they feel so solid compared to this one, plus the packaging is nothing like the packing from my other Tags. The seller claimed it was because the watch is discontinued and the packaging was different then which just made me think they were lying. I can't find any images of a user manual like the one that came as my user manual. I added pictures and, yes, it is only 4 pages. The deployment is different than my other two as well.lastly, I took it to a watch repairer but not an authorized dealer and they looked inside and they said the inside was Swiss but not Tag. Oh yeah, and I had a link removed and it is only one piece. I was reading somewhere that Tag links are actually each in several pieces. I've enclosed a picture of that too. Hopefully, you experts can help. Please let me know if I need to include any other pictures. I know tons about purses but nothing about watches. Thanks!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@Chanelgirl - that looks like a genuine TAG Heuer ladies Aquaracer - model # WAF141B. You can see a photo of it in the 2007/2008 TAG Heuer Catalogue form the Calibre 11 website here:

https://www.calibre11.com/catalogue...catalogue/#2007--2008-TAG-Heuer-Catalogue-061

You might have to scroll through the catalogue to find the AR series, but it's there on page 61. As for the movement, a watch repair person who is familiar with TAGs would not expect to see a TAG (or in-house) movement. The movement for your watch, being a quartz, will be either an ETA or Ronda movement. TAG receives lots of criticism from watch people for outsourcing movements for its watches. Not to worry. ETA/Ronda quartz movements are fine Swiss movements.

So - I'm guessing the watch is genuine. Either that or it's one of the best fake TAG's I've ever seen. Enjoy the watch and wear it in good health.


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks good to me too (WAF141B)

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Cacker

Breitling Super Avenger real or fake?


----------



## Cacker

Cacker said:


> Breitling Super Avenger real or fake?


I am new as of 10 minutes ago so I am stumbling through my first post please bare with me. I just bought a Breitling Super Avenger and I am having it authenticated, but I was want everyone's opinion please. I have pictures but like I said new to posting on threads so I will do my best.


----------



## Cacker

Cacker said:


> Cacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling Super Avenger real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> I am new as of 10 minutes ago so I am stumbling through my first post please bare with me. I just bought a Breitling Super Avenger and I am having it authenticated, but I was want everyone's opinion please. I have pictures but like I said new to posting on threads so I will do my best. I have a few more pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## rosborn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cacker said:


> Breitling Super Avenger real or fake?


TAG forum. Post your question in the Breitling forum.


----------



## Cacker

Sorry I posted this in the incorrect forum


----------



## Cacker

Sorry


----------



## rosborn

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cacker said:


> Sorry


No worries. We don't get to see too many Breitlings in this part of WUS.


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cacker said:


> Originally Posted by *Cacker*
> Breitling Super Avenger real or fake?
> 
> I am new as of 10 minutes ago so I am stumbling through my first post please bare with me. I just bought a Breitling Super Avenger and I am having it authenticated, but I was want everyone's opinion please. I have pictures but like I said new to posting on threads so I will do my best. I have a few more pictures.
> 
> Tell them to send you better pictures, Some are nice but others are appalling,
> 
> I see pictures like this ans it makes m4e feel as if they are hiding blemishes with crappy pictures, But you can tell that they can use the camera to take bad ones if they want...
> 
> But don't get me wrong , I.m not saying the watch is fake, just worried that the watch is in worse shape...


----------



## arbyjr

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Itsw ok, you may get more help on the Breitling forum.

But still may of the users here have more watch and very knowledge or more then just TAGHeuer


----------



## garnier10

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



qttip said:


> Hi. Im looking to buy an Tag heuer carrera cal 16 and there is this guy selling one at a reasonable price. I need your advice if it is a genuine tag heuer or not. He pretends it is..but there are no papers coming with the watch. Kind regards.
> View attachment 10848354
> View attachment 10848362
> View attachment 10848370
> View attachment 10848386
> View attachment 10848394
> View attachment 10848402
> View attachment 10848410


Fake.

wrong logo, bezel, crystal, wrong serial number and movement (it is swiss but all the calibre 16 with open showed caseback are decorated and yours not)

Sorry if you have finally bought the watch


----------



## Madmax21212121

Is this real?


----------



## Madmax21212121

On eBay


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Madmax21212121 said:


> On eBay


From that photo, I can't even tell if it's a watch let alone a genuine Omega.

Poor quality photo's are an immediate black flag.

You might want to get some better photo's and post this in the Omega forum instead of a Tag Heuer discussion.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## CRCE90

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys,

New to the forum and I just bought my first Carrera. It is used, purchased through Ebay and is arriving today. The seller has an excellent feedback score and the pics looked really good. I have 14 days to return so if it is a fake I would like to find out within that time period instead of 2 years down the road when I get it serviced or something. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It's fine.


----------



## CRCE90

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elbeik said:


> It's fine.


Thanks for the help. I just received and opened the package everything looks to be in order no warranty card though which isn't a huge deal because it wouldn't be valid anyways. Serial number is 3 letters followed by 4 numbers and the model number is correct. The feel of the bracelet is great along with the winding and pushers. This is my first "big" watch purchase so I was starting to get paranoid, but the ebay seller had great feedback and was awesome to deal with. I'm pretty sure it was a pawn shop's seller account so they have a big stake in being legit, but I know those places aren't immune to being fooled occasionally.


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Congratulations, enjoy it, it's a nice classic Carrera.


----------



## craigoaus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Folks I am looking for a quick yes or no regarding this watch. Not being a collector I have no idea if this is genuine but it 'feels' fake. All opinions appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

FAKE


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*










Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

OMG, no, no, no, no!


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I love the "SMADEINCE"!


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*










Lol, 'SAPPHIR CRYTAL'.


----------



## craigoaus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Though as much but wanted to be sure before I trashed it .... Thanks everyone


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



craigoaus said:


> Though as much but wanted to be sure before I trashed it .... Thanks everyone


This was a joke right?
You never seriously considered this to be genuine.
Thanks for the giggle, now throw it away before it scares the children.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Justaminute

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

How many MTEERS of water resistance does it say there?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

On second look at this monstrosity...the face says "TKG", not even "TAG". So it might be an Authentik TKG. LOL!!! This watch has been making me snicker in the back of my mind all day. I'm sure I've been driving my co-workers nuts.


----------



## craigoaus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I thought it was off from the start but you never know. It was part of my brothers estate now I have also come across this item which I think is original but I have no idea what watch it is part off any opinion would be great It weighs 105 grams and 35.5mm across the body


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry to hear about your brother.
Unfortunately this band doesn't ring any bells for any TH model I am familiar with.
It looks like it has a rotating Tachymeter bezel, which makes no sense. (Or the bezel is badly misaligned and/or from another watch?).
Either way, the bezel and the pushers don't look familiar to me.
Sorry.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry about your loss.

This case wants to be a Grand Carrera, but there are too many red flags. 
The pushers should not be black, and the bezel fixed.


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry about your loss.

This case wants to be a Grand Carrera, but there are too many red flags. 
The pushers should not be black, and the bezel fixed.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I too am sorry to hear your loss.
Sadly again, I believe the case to be fake
Regards


----------



## craigoaus

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks guys, he was caught with two fakes ... poopoo. The quality of this band 'felt' ok to me. Thats not the sort of terminology you folks would use but I'm not a collector. The bezel does not rotate but I can see what you folks have said about art looking like it should. He only had the two tag, time to go through the rest of them.


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry to hear about your brother. As for the watch, the branding isn't even a TAG, it's T or a KG. One of those knock-off brands.


----------



## netcbc

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi is this a fake? The serial number is very odd at GV2A10, usually its CV2A10


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

That's definitely a dodgy model number.

The first letter is only ever C or W for Chronograph or Watch. I have never seen G used.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> That's definitely a dodgy model number.
> 
> The first letter is only ever C or W for Chronograph or Watch. I have never seen G used.


AGREED


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I also wasn't aware that TAG Heuer made a "chronometer" version of the Calibre 16 in a Carrera? The word "chronometer" is printed on the movement as seen through the case back. If this was a "chronometer", the model number following the letters would be a "5", not a "2" as in this case (GV*2*A10). And yes, I agree that the "G" should also be a "C" as TAG uses "C" to designate the watch as a chronograph. Unfortunately, this is further evidence to indicate this is a fake TAG Heuer. I would stay away for sure!


----------



## Marcus_1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Everyone, new to Watchseekers.

Looking at purchasing this Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16? 
Does all seem Authentic to you guys?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I can not see anything glaring
Better photo of movement - mainly balance wheel would finally confirm

a


----------



## Marcus_1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I can not see anything glaring
> Better photo of movement - mainly balance wheel would finally confirm
> 
> a


Thanks for the quick reply Horologist007, i will try source a better picture

Thanks Again.


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I also wasn't aware that TAG Heuer made a "chronometer" version of the Calibre 16 in a Carrera? The word "chronometer" is printed on the movement as seen through the case back. If this was a "chronometer", the model number following the letters would be a "5", not a "2" as in this case (GV*2*A10). And yes, I agree that the "G" should also be a "C" as TAG uses "C" to designate the watch as a chronograph. Unfortunately, this is further evidence to indicate this is a fake TAG Heuer. I would stay away for sure!


Agreed.

In addition the chronograph stop/start pusher should have a red band around it. It is possible that this has come off but really there are too many other red flags. Stay away.


----------



## Marcus_1

Marcus_1 said:


> HOROLOGIST007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not see anything glaring
> Better photo of movement - mainly balance wheel would finally confirm
> 
> a
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply Horologist007, i will try source a better picture
> 
> Thanks Again.
Click to expand...

Is this a better image of the movement?

Thanks again
Marc


----------



## netcbc

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks all for the quick replies. Yes indeed too many red flags.



Orange_GT3 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> In addition the chronograph stop/start pusher should have a red band around it. It is possible that this has come off but really there are too many other red flags. Stay away.


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> In addition the chronograph stop/start pusher should have a red band around it. It is possible that this has come off but really there are too many other red flags. Stay away.


That's on the 43mm versions, not the 41.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Marcus_1 said:


> Is this a better image of the movement?
> 
> Thanks again
> Marc


Hi
I really need to see the balance wheel and bottom plate, but it looks like its using the ETA movement rather than Sellita.
Thats a plus!


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Marcus_1 said:


> Hi Everyone, new to Watchseekers.
> 
> Looking at purchasing this Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16?
> Does all seem Authentic to you guys?
> 
> Thanks In Advance
> 
> View attachment 11405658
> View attachment 11405682
> View attachment 11405698


That is not real... fonts are bad and improper and /or lack thereof AR coating. Plus movement is a generic fake.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vlance said:


> That is not real... fonts are bad and improper and /or lack thereof AR coating. Plus movement is a generic fake.


Looks very close to a genuine CV2014.FT6014 to me including the fonts and the movement?

Keep in mind, the Calibre 16 IS based on a rather generic movement, which, in my eyes anyway, is part of it's charm for longevity and ongoing maintenance' sake.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vlance said:


> That is not real... fonts are bad and improper and /or lack thereof AR coating. Plus movement is a generic fake.


Fonts look good to me also. No idea how you can tell AR coating from a photo. You criticized me when I said I thought something was "probably genuine" on an Omega thread, and yet here you are claiming to be certain?


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Looks very close to a genuine CV2014.FT6014 to me including the fonts and the movement?
> 
> Keep in mind, the Calibre 16 IS based on a rather generic movement, which, in my eyes anyway, is part of it's charm for longevity and ongoing maintenance' sake.





imagwai said:


> Fonts look good to me also. No idea how you can tell AR coating from a photo. You criticized me when I said I thought something was "probably genuine" on an Omega thread, and yet here you are claiming to be certain?


I would tend to agree with you both that it looks OK.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@Black5, Imagwai, and Orange_GT3 - I was thinking the same thing! I'm not an expert in Carrera, but I didn't see any obvious red flags - such as the AR coating??? The font didn't look that bad to me either, and the model number looks OK. Even the box, warranty card, and instruction booklet (although the bottom half of the booklet is not visible) looks OK. I've got the exact same box/packaging for my F1 chronograph that I purchased a couple of years ago. So unless they used a different box for the Carrera???


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Well if it is fake, its using an ETA 7750 movement versus Asian or even Sellita.
That "points" albeit not conclusively to "genuine"

A


----------



## Marcus_1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Marcus_1 said:


> Is this a better image of the movement?
> 
> Thanks again
> Marc


Hopefully These are better images of the movement. It is quite difficult to get an angle with no light interfering.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi
I really wanted to see the complete balance wheel and bottom plate. That said, I am pretty certain, this is a genuine ETA 7750 movement, if so + the dial and case photos, I would state GENUINE.

Please post clear photos withOUT the rotor obscuring that complete balance wheel
Regards


----------



## cb1111

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Marcus_1 said:


> Hi Everyone, new to Watchseekers.
> 
> Looking at purchasing this Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16?
> Does all seem Authentic to you guys?
> 
> Thanks In Advance
> 
> View attachment 11405658
> View attachment 11405682
> View attachment 11405698





Vlance said:


> That is not real... fonts are bad and improper and /or lack thereof AR coating. Plus movement is a generic fake.


I wouldn't be so quick to jump on the "fake" bandwagon here. The below image shows a known good watch that seems to be pretty identical - including the AR coating that isn't. What exactly do you see wrong with this watch? Please show us a correct example if this one is wrong.


----------



## cb1111

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Fonts look good to me also. No idea how you can tell AR coating from a photo. You criticized me when I said I thought something was "probably genuine" on an Omega thread, and yet here you are claiming to be certain?


He is absolutely certain that it is either real of fake.

I don't profess to be a Tag guru, but I don't see anything here that definitively says fake.


----------



## Marcus_1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Hi
> I really wanted to see the complete balance wheel and bottom plate. That said, I am pretty certain, this is a genuine ETA 7750 movement, if so + the dial and case photos, I would state GENUINE.
> 
> Please post clear photos withOUT the rotor obscuring that complete balance wheel
> Regards


Hopefully these are better images after removing the strap.


----------



## Mar_

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wonder if anyone can confirm the authenticity of a Panerai im going to purchase. Its a 2015 111. https:// imgur.com/a/VK8WA (not allowed to post links so had to put a space in)
Im quite confident of the sale but its nice to get multiple opinions.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mar_ said:


> Wonder if anyone can confirm the authenticity of a Panerai im going to purchase. Its a 2015 111. https:// imgur.com/a/VK8WA (not allowed to post links so had to put a space in)
> Im quite confident of the sale but its nice to get multiple opinions.


Nope, can't help with Panerai. This is the Tag Heuer forum.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hantom94

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is fake? Thank you


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@Hantom94 - that is a replica TAG Heuer S/EL. At least it actually looks like an S/EL. But this watch is FAKE nonetheless. Sorry...


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@hantom94.
Unfortunately MorbidSalmon00 is correct. 
This is definitely a fake S/EL with a number of obvious signs.


----------



## Tagboy51

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Could someone please tell me if this is authentic? i won a bid for it on an online auction for 349.85usd roughly. He said he bought it in London, in the year 2006 stating width including the crown is 35mm and is a Quartz instead of automatic, i would truly appreciate a prompt response because i have to pay him in perhaps 1-2 days. thank you so much


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tagboy51 said:


> Could someone please tell me if this is authentic? i won a bid for it on an online auction for 349.85usd roughly. He said he bought it in London, in the year 2006 stating width including the crown is 35mm and is a Quartz instead of automatic, i would truly appreciate a prompt response because i have to pay him in perhaps 1-2 days. thank you so much
> View attachment 11525026
> 
> View attachment 11525034


Why anyone would buy a watch based on those photos and ask afterwards, is beyond belief!

You purchased it under an agreement, and are obliged to pay unless its not as described (counterfeit)

A


----------



## Tagboy51

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Why anyone would buy a watch based on those photos and ask afterwards, is beyond belief!
> 
> You purchased it under an agreement, and are obliged to pay unless its not as described (counterfeit)
> 
> A


All I am asking is whether or not you think this watch is genuine/authentic based upon the photos I have provided. I don't understand why you're lecturing me on how the online bidding system works, I am well aware of the etiquette that needs to be upheld.

"and are obliged to pay unless its not as described (counterfeit)" 
yes, that is EXACTLY why I came to this website to ask some professional fake watch analyzers; to determine whether this is a REAL Tag Heuer judging by the photos alone, that is all that was provided.


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm guessing he's just wondering why you didn't ask for advice before bidding. 
Also, can't really tell anything from those photos. When you get it, post clearer pics including the links and back of the watch.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagboy51

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



notional said:


> I'm guessing he's just wondering why you didn't ask for advice before bidding.
> Also, can't really tell anything from those photos. When you get it, post clearer pics including the links and back of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


yes i suppose your'e right, ill take more photos once it arrives. But so far it looks quite legitimate right? And I wasn't planning on backing out post winning bid, just some anxiety set in afterwards and self doubt so I came here to figure out I'm not being taken for a ride ofcourse.


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Good luck. To be honest, can't really tell anything with those photos. One thing though...I've never seen that model with a date with a white background. But, that's not to say it didn't exist. Those more knowledgeable than I would have to answer. You'll get better answers when you have better pictures.


----------



## Tagboy51

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



notional said:


> Good luck. To be honest, can't really tell anything with those photos. One thing though...I've never seen that model with a date with a white background. But, that's not to say it didn't exist. Those more knowledgeable than I would have to answer. You'll get better answers when you have better pictures.


Do you mean with a black background? I also couldn't find any either, only white/grey faces. One thing that sort of stuck out to me was the peace sign on the hour hand. 
left is mine right is some random genuine s/el i found on google







notice the top of the "Y" for the peace sign seems to be more open spread than the other one? I'm not sure if it means anything, I just haven't found others that have that look to them. Any opinions on this? He did say he got it in 06.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tagboy51 - I believe notional was talking about the date window having a black number with white background. However, I know that TAG made different variants of date windows so that wouldn't be a red flag for me. I didn't see any red flags overall, but the photo quality is quite poor so take that with a grain of salt. If you can post better photos, including the caseback that would be helpful. Also what is the model number? Did you compare or check it to ensue it matches what it should be?

btw the peace sign you were referring to is better known as "Mercedes hands". These are noted in older TAG's which took some styling from Rolex.


----------



## Tagboy51

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Tagboy51 - I believe notional was talking about the date window having a black number with white background. However, I know that TAG made different variants of date windows so that wouldn't be a red flag for me. I didn't see any red flags overall, but the photo quality is quite poor so take that with a grain of salt. If you can post better photos, including the caseback that would be helpful. Also what is the model number? Did you compare or check it to ensue it matches what it should be?
> 
> btw the peace sign you were referring to is better known as "Mercedes hands". These are noted in older TAG's which took some styling from Rolex.


Oh now I see what you mean. Yes I looked at other models and i concur with what you said about not seeing any with the background on the dates. I should be receiving the watch within the week. I feel like it is most likely real, just bit filled with angst. Never made a large payment before for a high caliber watch before online and have heard many stories of people being taken for fools with the high end-low end/low-end replicas. The seller didn't supply any #s or certificates, but I think that might be due to the fact its an old piece? 11 years seems quite old and personally I'd throw the papers away if I was planning on keeping it forever, but maybe i'm over speculating/rationalizing? Will definitely get back to you guys with some more HD photos once it arrives.

Btw, that a very interesting anecdote about the "mercedes hand" thank you for that. I need to brush up on my Tag Heuer knowledge since I may potentially become an owner of one soon enough.  I'll keep you lot updated! Thx again.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tagboy51 said:


> Oh now I see what you mean. Yes I looked at other models and i concur with what you said about not seeing any with the background on the dates. I should be receiving the watch within the week. I feel like it is most likely real, just bit filled with angst. Never made a large payment before for a high caliber watch before online and have heard many stories of people being taken for fools with the high end-low end/low-end replicas. The seller didn't supply any #s or certificates, but I think that might be due to the fact its an old piece? 11 years seems quite old and personally I'd throw the papers away if I was planning on keeping it forever, but maybe i'm over speculating/rationalizing? Will definitely get back to you guys with some more HD photos once it arrives.
> 
> Btw, that a very interesting anecdote about the "mercedes hand" thank you for that. I need to brush up on my Tag Heuer knowledge since I may potentially become an owner of one soon enough.  I'll keep you lot updated! Thx again.


Although the photos are poor, nothing screams out obvious fake here. It looks like a typical pre 1995 Quartz S/EL should with Mercedes hands, 2 tone logo and "Proffessional" on the dial as well as 200 metres.
(Post '95 had slight differences in dials.)
The band looks like it has 2 peice links and the case and crown looks the right shape.
Most fakes of this era didn't bother to be this correct and were pretty obvious to pick. (See above).

Unless there is something wrong with the back or the movement, I'd suggest there is a good chance it's genuine.

The seller may have purchased this in 2006, but it was already probably 10 years old by then, so it was either NOS or bought second hand.

It's definitely NOT 11 years old as the S/EL's were out of production and replaced by the Link by 1999.

If it's been looked after they are a great value watch with a unique style that definitely polarises people, but always attract attention.
Enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1111

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tagboy51 said:


> Do you mean with a black background? I also couldn't find any either, only white/grey faces. One thing that sort of stuck out to me was the peace sign on the hour hand.
> left is mine right is some random genuine s/el i found on google...
> notice the top of the "Y" for the peace sign seems to be more open spread than the other one? I'm not sure if it means anything, I just haven't found others that have that look to them. Any opinions on this? He did say he got it in 06.


 There should be the same amount of distance between each of the "legs" of the "mercedes" hand.

Just as an aside, it is called a Mercedes hand - a peace sign is different.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tagboy51 said:


> Oh now I see what you mean. Yes I looked at other models and i concur with what you said about not seeing any with the background on the dates. I should be receiving the watch within the week. I feel like it is most likely real, just bit filled with angst. Never made a large payment before for a high caliber watch before online and have heard many stories of people being taken for fools with the high end-low end/low-end replicas. The seller didn't supply any #s or certificates, but I think that might be due to the fact its an old piece? 11 years seems quite old and personally I'd throw the papers away if I was planning on keeping it forever, but maybe i'm over speculating/rationalizing? Will definitely get back to you guys with some more HD photos once it arrives.
> 
> Btw, that a very interesting anecdote about the "mercedes hand" thank you for that. I need to brush up on my Tag Heuer knowledge since I may potentially become an owner of one soon enough.  I'll keep you lot updated! Thx again.


You're welcome. Good luck and please let us know how it works out. BTW - I agree with what Black5 is saying - except that "professional" should only have one "f"...LOL.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> You're welcome. Good luck and please let us know how it works out. BTW - I agree with what Black5 is saying - except that "professional" should only have one "f"...LOL.


Cotrect.
Spiling is net me strng poynt.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagboy51

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys! The watch has just arrived today. Here are some photos

























What are your opinions? It appears genuine to me, but I don't know an awful lot.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tagboy51. Your watch looks like a genuine S/EL, model S95.213M. I've provided a link from the Calibre 11 website for the Tag Heuer 1989 Catalogue which shows your watch on page 84:

https://www.calibre11.com/catalogue...-tag-heuer-catalogue/#1988-1989-catalogue-069

Your watch is looking very worn though. Looks like it was gold plated on the bezel, and on alternating links on the bracelet. But the gold plating has worn off on yours. You can see traces of the gold plating on the side view of your watch (crown and bezel). But I'd say that your watch is genuine. Congrats and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I was hoping someone could shed some light on a watch i like.
its for sale here so i hope im not overstepping any bounds. i am sure this guy would like to know if it has an issue as well.

its an omega constellation from the late 60's ,early 70's.. 
see here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/omega-constellation-automatic-$695-4195970.html
research on omegas website and a vigorous google images session, shows it to be a "C'" model st-168-0056. i think. the issue is that these are chronometers and are labeled this way on the dial. models with the Omega logo on bottom are labeled with "chronometer officially certified" printed under the omega. This is why this one baffles me, no labeling under the OMEGA. the omega website doesn't show this dial and they have an image of just about every model ever made.

i like the watch but am wary of it. he said he couldn't open the watch back to check the movement... id take it to a jeweler to be sure if I were him..

any advice or anyone have one without the chronometer indices? please help.

thanks in advance.

here is what i found this models dial is supposed to look like: (found online and it coincides with the omega website) 








here is the one for sale:


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



CayoHuesoVespa said:


> I was hoping someone could shed some light on a watch i like.
> its for sale here so i hope im not overstepping any bounds. i am sure this guy would like to know if it has an issue as well.
> 
> its an omega constellation from the late 60's ,early 70's..
> see here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/omega-constellation-automatic-$695-4195970.html
> research on omegas website and a vigorous google images session, shows it to be a "C'" model st-168-0056. i think. the issue is that these are chronometers and are labeled this way on the dial. models with the Omega logo on bottom are labeled with "chronometer officially certified" printed under the omega. This is why this one baffles me, no labeling under the OMEGA. the omega website doesn't show this dial and they have an image of just about every model ever made.
> 
> i like the watch but am wary of it. he said he couldn't open the watch back to check the movement... id take it to a jeweler to be sure if I were him..
> 
> any advice or anyone have one without the chronometer indices? please help.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> here is what i found this models dial is supposed to look like: (found online and it coincides with the omega website)
> View attachment 11628346
> 
> 
> here is the one for sale:
> View attachment 11628354


Post in OMEGA thread buster - this is Tag!!


----------



## cb1111

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



CayoHuesoVespa said:


> I was hoping someone could shed some light on a watch i like.
> its for sale here so i hope im not overstepping any bounds. i am sure this guy would like to know if it has an issue as well.
> 
> its an omega constellation from the late 60's ,early 70's..
> see here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/omega-constellation-automatic-$695-4195970.html
> research on omegas website and a vigorous google images session, shows it to be a "C'" model st-168-0056. i think. the issue is that these are chronometers and are labeled this way on the dial. models with the Omega logo on bottom are labeled with "chronometer officially certified" printed under the omega. This is why this one baffles me, no labeling under the OMEGA. the omega website doesn't show this dial and they have an image of just about every model ever made.
> 
> i like the watch but am wary of it. he said he couldn't open the watch back to check the movement... id take it to a jeweler to be sure if I were him..
> 
> any advice or anyone have one without the chronometer indices? please help.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> here is what i found this models dial is supposed to look like: (found online and it coincides with the omega website)
> View attachment 11628346
> 
> 
> here is the one for sale:
> View attachment 11628354


 Adam is correct. This is the wrong forum for this question - but tread carefully here. The pictures aren't his and how does he know that the serial number is "clearly visible" when you pop the back if he hasn't? At this point you have no clue what the actual watch looks like.

See you in the Omega fakebusters section


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Crap. I didn't see it was tag thread!!! 
Sorry sorry sorry...


----------



## rhoffman21

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've come across this Tag Heuer for sale locally and was kinda concerned that its not an authentic Tag Heuer watch. I asked the guy if he has all the original paperwork and box and if so, please send me the pics. He said he does but the pictures he sent me shows no card of authenticity. Also, i'm not sure the box matches what box is supposed to come with a Formula 1 Indy 500. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The box shown in the photo is the box that TAG Heuer Customer Service gives you when returning your watch back from a service. It's not the original box that came with that F1. Also, the photo of the case back is very poor. That being said, I didn't see any obvious red flags that the watch is a fake.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah, it looks fine


----------



## dahousecat

Hi all, need opinion about this... is that original tag heuer 1500 GMT ??


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks like a genuine TAG Heuer 1500 GMT. The model number is 159.306 and is consistent with the one shown in the TAG Heuer 1991 Catalogue (go to page 24):

https://www.calibre11.com/catalogue...es/1991-tag-heuer-general-catalogue/#1991-020

The quartz movement should be an ETA but I don't know the movement number. To learn more about the history of the 1500 series, click on the link below:

https://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-1500-professional/

Thanks to the Calibre 11 website which is an excellent resource for all things Heuer/TAG Heuer!


----------



## konfusion

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all, this is my first post and I am glad I have found this forum.
I recently purchased a Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300 M, I did not have much info about watches before, I was using a quartz Seiko for the last couple of years but I knew I always wanted a Omega Seamaster, but cannot afford it right now.
I think the store is an AD because I found the store from Tag Heuer's website. 
They did a pretty good discount (which is unusual for a AD) and being a paranoid customer I started to get worried about the authenticity of the watch (I also live in a country where fraud is so common). I understand that now Tag Heuer uses an online registration for International warranty and I asked the store to register the watch and they did that, now when I check the website with my serial number, the system finds the watch and the warranty start date is the date of my purchase. I think this means that I should not be worried about authenticity, is this correct? I know the question looks a bit weird but as I mentioned, here fraud is very common and I don't know if they can find a way to do that.
I also wanted to learn the manufacturing date of the watch, model is WAY2110.BA0910, I thought maybe someone could help me with that.

Thank you all very much in advance!


----------



## jaythedreamer

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Got this Aquaracer WAY2112 almost new from a reputed jeweler's action. From all my research and look n feel it appears a fine genuine piece. Just wanted to know what more experienced members think. Great thread!


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



konfusion said:


> I understand that now Tag Heuer uses an online registration for International warranty and I asked the store to register the watch and they did that, now when I check the website with my serial number, the system finds the watch and the warranty start date is the date of my purchase.


I'm interested to know more about this.... I didn't know that such an online system existed.


----------



## konfusion

It's like this: they have an app and this app reads the QR code on the International warranty card that comes with the box, then it asks you to enter the serial number, when you do that the app finds your watch, you comfirm that it displays the correct watch and then the warranty starts. After that you can check your warranty online, attached is the result page of your search. I asked if I could complete the process from my smartphone, the store said it is exclusive to stores but I doubt that.


----------



## rhoffman21

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I came across this Tag. The only issue with the watch is that the one push button has come off. I've found that its around 400-500 just to fix the watch through Tag Heuer service. Maybe that is why he is selling the watch at such a low price...or because its possibly a knock off. Can anyone pick up any possible flags that say this is a fake. Thanks.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I don't see any red flags on that Link chronograph. However, the photos are somewhat poor quality so it's hard to see the details on the dial and caseback (e.g. can't make out the model number which should be printed on the case back). As for pricing, the missing chronograph button will obviously be an additional cost as the OP mentioned. I would also want to know when this watch was last serviced. It looks pretty beat up and needs a little TLC.

I'd recommend learning more about the Link. You can start off reading this article from Calibre 11:

https://www.calibre11.com/ultimate-guide-tag-heuer-link/

The watch appears to be a 3rd generation Link Chronograph which is mentioned in the article. Good luck and see if you can get a model number and better photos.


----------



## Engianeer

One more photo of the back


----------



## jaythedreamer

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Please report this MINT! Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 Watch WAV5112 | eBay
The funny thing is, first the seller posted this as a Carrera CAV511b as etched on the back in one of the pics, when I notified him, he messaged me back asking for help to identify. I explained its a fake with full details, sample pics etc and now he relisted it as a WAV5112 by changing the description ""This item is in EXCELLENT near MINT condition. It appears that the back cover was replaced with a new one from a CAV511B."  (this was not there yesterday!)


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes jaythedreamer. It's a fake Grand Carrera for sure. Pretty blatant that he/she changed the description to try and justify the discrepancy with the case back. The WAV5112 should be the Calibre 8 (the minute hand is conveniently covering the calibre number on the dial), with the GMT function. I guess there's 60 hours in a day according to the watch photo??? I would report it, but I'm not an e-bay subscriber.

EDIT - I subscribed to ebay and I reported the item as fraudulent.


----------



## alemmania

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


























Hello all, 
Can somebody please authenticate this WAF1112 for me? 
Kind Regards!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



alemmania said:


> Hello all,
> Can somebody please authenticate this WAF1112 for me?
> Kind Regards!


Bit weathered but perfectly genuine.


----------



## alemmania

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you!


----------



## leandroqbs

*New Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAK2112 Calibre 16 original or fake?*

Hi guys,

Just arrived to me today. What do you think about it? Original or fake?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: New Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAK2112 Calibre 16 original or fake?*



leandroqbs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just arrived to me today. What do you think about it? Original or fake?
> 
> View attachment 11927546
> 
> 
> View attachment 11927594
> 
> 
> View attachment 11927578


Its GENUINE, but it is NOT using ETA 7750 but a Sellita SW500.
Just depends how you feel about that
adam


----------



## leandroqbs

*Re: New Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAK2112 Calibre 16 original or fake?*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Its GENUINE, but it is NOT using ETA 7750 but a Sellita SW500.
> Just depends how you feel about that
> adam


Ohhhh thank you very much! Not problem to me!!! Best regards!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: New Tag Heuer Aquaracer CAK2112 Calibre 16 original or fake?*



leandroqbs said:


> Ohhhh thank you very much! Not problem to me!!! Best regards!


ENJOY!


----------



## hippobeast

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This damaged 500m quartz aquaracer is posted in my local CL. Seller says it works. I would think it should never go in water again. Is it real and how much to gamble


----------



## kaysix

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, I'm about to purchase this tag heuer wk1110 which they insist is authentic, but I'm not to sure. What's your opinion guys?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



hippobeast said:


> This damaged 500m quartz aquaracer is posted in my local CL. Seller says it works. I would think it should never go in water again. Is it real and how much to gamble
> View attachment 11957178
> View attachment 11957186


Unless you are looking for internal parts for another, I don't know why you would bother, as there is so much damage to the case that restoring it could cost more than finding one in better condition.

Even so, I'd want a movement shot to see if there is any internal water damage otherwise it's junk barely worth anything.



kaysix said:


> Hello, I'm about to purchase this tag heuer wk1110 which they insist is authentic, but I'm not to sure. What's your opinion guys?
> 
> View attachment 12027746
> View attachment 12027754
> View attachment 12027762


Looks OK from those photo's.


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



kaysix said:


> Hello, I'm about to purchase this tag heuer wk1110 which they insist is authentic, but I'm not to sure. What's your opinion guys?
> 
> View attachment 12027746
> View attachment 12027754
> View attachment 12027762


Definitely real


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks all good to me too
a


----------



## hippobeast

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for your advice. I thought it was probably not worth it but I figured ask the experts


----------



## Extra Blue

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello all. I came across this Carrera on eBay, really like the look of it, but I don't have much experience with Tag Heuer. Does it look like an authentic? and thanks in advance for looking.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

That Carrerra Calibre 6 looks fine to me. The model printed on the back is hard to read, but I believe it should be a WAS2110?


----------



## Extra Blue

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for your input. 
Great community of enthusiasts here on WUS.


----------



## Orangecurrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer CV-2014 : question
Wondering if anyone knows why the CV 2014.FT 6014 does not have lumes on the hour markers. In regular light, the markers look lumed, but in darkness there is nothing. Seems odd; but then again this a racer's chrono with only 50m water resistance.
Next question: why do some have a botched out balance and some are solid? Does it have something to do with the execution? Ie solid is first execution (CV2014-1), for instance?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I meant *notched
The point of the questions ---- is this real or fake!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orangecurrent said:


> I meant *notched
> The point of the questions ---- is this real or fake!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks real to me


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

OK watch is genuine
Difference in Rotor is very interesting.
Caliber uses either ETA 7500 or the Sellita SW500 range, the choice made by Tag based on availability.
Yours looks likes its using the ETA 7750 (based on regulator) but I can not fully tell.
Here is the SELLITA version, as that usually has the rotor like yours
https://www.google.com/search?q=sel...UICygC&biw=1366&bih=638#imgrc=48g9KAA0Zi25-M:
Its using a LUMINOVA, that needs charged by sunlight

Hope that helps.
adam


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> OK watch is genuine
> Difference in Rotor is very interesting.
> Caliber uses either ETA 7500 or the Sellita SW500 range, the choice made by Tag based on availability.
> Yours looks likes its using the ETA 7750 (based on regulator) but I can not fully tell.
> Here is the SELLITA version, as that usually has the rotor like yours
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sel...UICygC&biw=1366&bih=638#imgrc=48g9KAA0Zi25-M:
> Its using a LUMINOVA, that needs charged by sunlight
> 
> Hope that helps.
> adam


The decoration on the rotor above and the one in your link are quite different. I'm not sure if that is how you tell the difference between a Sellita and a Valjoux.....


----------



## Kgrady32

Hi can anyone give me info about the value of this tag monza?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> The decoration on the rotor above and the one in your link are quite different. I'm not sure if that is how you tell the difference between a Sellita and a Valjoux.....


You tell the difference from the marque depose, or the jewel stamping OR the shock protection.

A


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kgrady32 said:


> Hi can anyone give me info about the value of this tag monza?


Zero. It is a fake.


----------



## Ew322538

Thoughts on this aquaracer?


----------



## Orangecurrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Vlance said:


> It looks real to me


Thanks, Vlance, for the response!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> You tell the difference from the marque depose, or the jewel stamping OR the shock protection.
> 
> A


Horologist007, thanks for the insight and response --much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> The decoration on the rotor above and the one in your link are quite different. I'm not sure if that is how you tell the difference between a Sellita and a Valjoux.....


Thanks, Orange_GT3, for taking the time to respond --- very much appreciated!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ads1987

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Made a bit of an impulse buy with 10 minutes on the clock. Am I good?


----------



## Ew322538

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Ew322538 said:


> Anyone? Bueller?


Looks like a genuine Aquaracer model WAY2110 to me. Hopefully that's the model number on the caseback...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

.ads1987 - that's a genuine Tag Heuer 2000 series from late 80's/early 90's. Looks pretty beat up, but it's genuine. The model number is/should be 962.013 (older model code prior to the introduction of the current model code).

You can learn more about the 2000 series here:

https://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-2000-series/

Your model can be seen in the article under "GENERATION 1 HEUER 2000 SERIES" - although the watch in the photo has the old "Heuer" logo that was used before the company was bought out by TAG to become TAG Heuer.


----------



## Ew322538

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Ew322538 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a genuine Aquaracer model WAY2110 to me. Hopefully that's the model number on the caseback...
Click to expand...

Thanks so much!


----------



## ads1987

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> .ads1987 - that's a genuine Tag Heuer 2000 series from late 80's/early 90's. Looks pretty beat up, but it's genuine. The model number is/should be 962.013 (older model code prior to the introduction of the current model code).
> 
> You can learn more about the 2000 series here:
> 
> https://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-2000-series/
> 
> Your model can be seen in the article under "GENERATION 1 HEUER 2000 SERIES" - although the watch in the photo has the old "Heuer" logo that was used before the company was bought out by TAG to become TAG Heuer.


Thanks so much for your reply. Hopefully with a little TLC, it will be presentable. For $150, I think I could have done worse.


----------



## wendellg85

Hi, I'm looking at this Tag LINK on eBay, any thoughts on whether it is fake? I wouldn't even consider it except that I really want this model and it's not made anymore. I'm not an expert but have been comparing it to a picture of a known authentic one that I took at a store a few years ago and it looks ok to me? Picture of the authentic one attached. Thanks for your help.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302291065461


----------



## Cruisindj

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Pretty sure I already know the answer to this, but is this real or a fake? Can't find any info on it, so I'm assuming it's a fake. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cruisindj said:


> Pretty sure I already know the answer to this, but is this real or a fake? Can't find any info on it, so I'm assuming it's a fake. Thanks in advance!


Yes, very much a fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Cruisindj said:


> Pretty sure I already know the answer to this, but is this real or a fake? Can't find any info on it, so I'm assuming it's a fake. Thanks in advance!


FAKE


----------



## MBUBLITZ

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*














I have this watch listed for sale, but I've been trying to validate its authenticity so I'm not accused of selling a forgery. As of right now I can NOT seem to find any that look like it. First, all the Triangle thingies at the top seem to have a dot, where this one does not. Also, All the others I've seen have square date windows--this one is rounded. I have not seen any back pictures to validate this one. I just need confirmation of this is authentic or a fake/replica. If you need more pictures, let me know and I can get it out of our save and upload them.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MBUBLITZ said:


> View attachment 12384877
> View attachment 12384887
> 
> I have this watch listed for sale, but I've been trying to validate its authenticity so I'm not accused of selling a forgery. As of right now I can NOT seem to find any that look like it. First, all the Triangle *thingies *at the top seem to have a dot, where this one does not. Also, All the others I've seen have square date windows--this one is rounded. I have not seen any back pictures to validate this one. I just need confirmation of this is authentic or a fake/replica. If you need more pictures, let me know and I can get it out of our save and upload them.


You are selling a watch and you call something on it a "thingies"?

I suggest you do some research, find out the right terms, then ask us if its correct.
Adam


----------



## ShaggyDog

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> You are selling a watch and you call something on it a "thingies"?
> 
> I suggest you do some research, find out the right terms, then ask us if its correct.
> Adam


He means the bezel pip, you know what he is talking about, why not answer his question rather than perhaps patronize him?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ShaggyDog said:


> He means the bezel pip, you know what he is talking about, why not answer his question rather than perhaps patronize him?


You answer it.
I got no intention to attempt to help people that call parts in Horology "thingies"

A


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MBUBLITZ said:


> View attachment 12384877
> View attachment 12384887
> 
> I have this watch listed for sale, but I've been trying to validate its authenticity so I'm not accused of selling a forgery. As of right now I can NOT seem to find any that look like it. First, all the Triangle thingies at the top seem to have a dot, where this one does not. Also, All the others I've seen have square date windows--this one is rounded. I have not seen any back pictures to validate this one. I just need confirmation of this is authentic or a fake/replica. If you need more pictures, let me know and I can get it out of our save and upload them.


Fake. Crown is junk. Lume pip not filled in.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MBUBLITZ said:


> View attachment 12384877
> View attachment 12384887
> 
> I have this watch listed for sale, but I've been trying to validate its authenticity so I'm not accused of selling a forgery. As of right now I can NOT seem to find any that look like it. First, all the Triangle thingies at the top seem to have a dot, where this one does not. Also, All the others I've seen have square date windows--this one is rounded. I have not seen any back pictures to validate this one. I just need confirmation of this is authentic or a fake/replica. If you need more pictures, let me know and I can get it out of our save and upload them.


(My original assessment of authenticity removed due to more accurate information being provided by other members.)

You need to take a chill pill Adam.
Not everyone is, or wants to be, a horology expert.

Take the opportunity to inform and educate instead of taking offence so easily.

Everyone has to learn sometime.

I agree that there are better words than "thingie" that could have been used:

Whatchamacallit
Doodad 
Thingamajig 
Dooverlacky

Definition of.thingy

1:. of, relating to, or having the characteristics of.things.:..real.material

2:. concerned with or devoted to real things or practical matters

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWhatisTime

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

[Hello,

I'm willing to buy these two Aquaracers. Can you guys help me? I'm not sure if they're authentic, especially the blue one.
Thanks in advance!

ATTACH=CONFIG]12385741[/ATTACH]


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MBUBLITZ said:


> View attachment 12384877
> View attachment 12384887
> 
> I have this watch listed for sale, but I've been trying to validate its authenticity so I'm not accused of selling a forgery. As of right now I can NOT seem to find any that look like it. First, all the Triangle thingies at the top seem to have a dot, where this one does not. Also, All the others I've seen have square date windows--this one is rounded. I have not seen any back pictures to validate this one. I just need confirmation of this is authentic or a fake/replica. If you need more pictures, let me know and I can get it out of our save and upload them.


I'm not convinced that this one is fake. The lume pip has been painted over (poorly) with lume paint. It looks to more like this is a Classic 2000 that has been restored, although rather poorly (sorry for the expression). Replica TAG's from this era look way worse than this example. Plus, the dial logo and markers look too crisp to be fake, and the hands (including Mercedes hour hand and lolipop second had) look correct. The markings on the case back also look authentic, as does the model number. Remember, there are variants within the same TAG Heuer model series. For example, my Classic 2000 (WE1110) has a white date background with black numbers, while other variants within the same model series had black date backgrounds with white numbers.

I'm actually leaning towards this one being genuine, but restored by someone other than TAG Heuer Customer Service.

EDIT: I stand corrected! Check out the following TAG Heuer 1987/88 Catalogue and you'll see some examples of 2000's (Model Number 972.006) with no lume dot. The whole triangle on the bezel is filled in with lume. So either the lume was repainted (poorly), or the original lume is just wearing off. In either event, I'm leaning toward this one being genuine.

https://www.calibre11.com/catalogue.../1987-1988-tag-heuer-catalogue/#1987-1988-050


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I'm not convinced that this one is fake. The lume pip has been painted over (poorly) with lume paint. It looks to more like this is a Classic 2000 that has been restored, although rather poorly (sorry for the expression). Replica TAG's from this era look way worse than this example. Plus, the dial logo and markers look too crisp to be fake, and the hands (including Mercedes hour hand and lolipop second had) look correct. The markings on the case back also look authentic, as does the model number. Remember, there are variants within the same TAG Heuer model series. For example, my Classic 2000 (WE1110) has a white date background with black numbers, while other variants within the same model series had black date backgrounds with white numbers.
> 
> I'm actually leaning towards this one being genuine, but restored by someone other than TAG Heuer Customer Service.
> 
> EDIT: I stand corrected! Check out the following TAG Heuer 1987/88 Catalogue and you'll see some examples of 2000's (Model Number 972.006) with no lume dot. The whole triangle on the bezel is filled in with lume. So either the lume was repainted (poorly), or the original lume is just wearing off. In either event, I'm leaning toward this one being genuine.
> 
> https://www.calibre11.com/catalogue.../1987-1988-tag-heuer-catalogue/#1987-1988-050


Good post. I was also thinking this was genuine. The caseback and Tag logo on the dial look real, and the case shape also looks original.


----------



## McKenney

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can anyone authenticate this Aquaracer? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I'm not convinced that this one is fake. The lume pip has been painted over (poorly) with lume paint. It looks to more like this is a Classic 2000 that has been restored, although rather poorly (sorry for the expression). Replica TAG's from this era look way worse than this example. Plus, the dial logo and markers look too crisp to be fake, and the hands (including Mercedes hour hand and lolipop second had) look correct. The markings on the case back also look authentic, as does the model number. Remember, there are variants within the same TAG Heuer model series. For example, my Classic 2000 (WE1110) has a white date background with black numbers, while other variants within the same model series had black date backgrounds with white numbers.
> 
> I'm actually leaning towards this one being genuine, but restored by someone other than TAG Heuer Customer Service.
> 
> EDIT: I stand corrected! Check out the following TAG Heuer 1987/88 Catalogue and you'll see some examples of 2000's (Model Number 972.006) with no lume dot. The whole triangle on the bezel is filled in with lume. So either the lume was repainted (poorly), or the original lume is just wearing off. In either event, I'm leaning toward this one being genuine.
> 
> https://www.calibre11.com/catalogue.../1987-1988-tag-heuer-catalogue/#1987-1988-050


Excellent research MorbidSalmon.
I'm happy to have been proved wrong on my initial (gut feel based) appraisal of this one.
Thanks for taking the time to educate the community.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



McKenney said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Aquaracer? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 12397245
> 
> 
> View attachment 12397249
> 
> 
> View attachment 12397251
> 
> 
> View attachment 12397253


Looks fine to me


----------



## GreenXzone

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello guys, I am just new to the community and I am looking for an expert help from your guys to check if this watch that I am planning to buy is a authentic.

And here is the description and picture

• Manufacturer model: CAU2014.EAU1002
• Automatic Movement
• All Stainless Steel Case
• Up to 20 ATM Water Resistant
• Ceramic Bezel
• Sapphire Glass
• Grey Dial
• Fold Clasp
• Chronograph and Date window

























Thanks for the help!


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi
Does it actually say CAU2014 on the back of the watch? First red flag is that doesn't come up in Google which is not good. Then there's the plain fact that it doesn't look familiar to me... thirdly I wouldn't expect that clasp on a ceramic bracelet, fourthly it says 'Professional Golf Watch' on the booklet.... so the booklet doesn't belong with this watch.

I suggest keeping your money.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



GreenXzone said:


> Hello guys, I am just new to the community and I am looking for an expert help from your guys to check if this watch that I am planning to buy is a authentic.
> 
> And here is the description and picture
> 
> • Manufacturer model: CAU2014.EAU1002
> • Automatic Movement
> • All Stainless Steel Case
> • Up to 20 ATM Water Resistant
> • Ceramic Bezel
> • Sapphire Glass
> • Grey Dial
> • Fold Clasp
> • Chronograph and Date window
> 
> View attachment 12399397
> 
> 
> View attachment 12399401
> 
> 
> View attachment 12399403
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Pictures are useless - but read here - for example does it say CALIBER or CAUBRE

https://forums.calibre11.com/threads/cau2014-eau1002-calibre-16-real-or-fake.44074/


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Excellent research MorbidSalmon.
> I'm happy to have been proved wrong on my initial (gut feel based) appraisal of this one.
> Thanks for taking the time to educate the community.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! Actually, it's from reading posts from people like yourself where I learn most. Plus that Calibre 11 website is such a great resource for TAG Heuer/Heuer information.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks like it's a fake of this CAZ2014.BA0970 to me...


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



GreenXzone said:


> Hello guys, I am just new to the community and I am looking for an expert help from your guys to check if this watch that I am planning to buy is a authentic.
> 
> And here is the description and picture
> 
> • Manufacturer model: CAU2014.EAU1002
> • Automatic Movement
> • All Stainless Steel Case
> • Up to 20 ATM Water Resistant
> • Ceramic Bezel
> • Sapphire Glass
> • Grey Dial
> • Fold Clasp
> • Chronograph and Date window
> 
> View attachment 12399397
> 
> 
> View attachment 12399401
> 
> 
> View attachment 12399403
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I'd say fake.


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I concur with Adam. (Good link Adam). Fake.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



notional said:


> I concur with Adam. (Good link Adam). Fake.


Yes, nice catch and good link. In fact, I commented on that link about the other F1 being a fake as well! I go by akong71 on the Calibre 11 forum...


----------



## GreenXzone

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Yes, nice catch and good link. In fact, I commented on that link about the other F1 being a fake as well! I go by akong71 on the Calibre 11 forum...


Thank you guys, it's really a big help.


----------



## Niclack

Just came across this women's Tag while doing some metal detecting at the beach. It's a bit beat up but does it appear real?


----------



## chitroda.b

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi everyone,

I won a Heuer Chronograph on ebay auction and its time to pay. However, I am not sure of the authenticity and make of the watch (New to the whole vintage watch world). Please help me make the decision.













































Seller has provided information as follows:
*VALJOUX 77 VINTAGE MAN WATCH MANUAL WIND
**DIAL*: Restored dial, in good condition and GOLDEN Hands. center second.-Marked HEUER Swiss Made. 
*MOVEMENTS*: Fine Swiss MANUAL WIND Movement. -Signed Heuer Leonidas. In working conditions.
*CASE*: GOLD PLATED Case, Stainless steel Back.-Marked Heuer crown not signed. 
*SIZE*: 35mm X 35mm .NOT COUNTING CROWN 
*STRAPS*: Leather inexpensive and included as gift

Is this a good buy?

Thanks


----------



## chitroda.b

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Forgot to mention: Seller is asking for $900 USD for the watch. Is the price okay?


chitroda.b said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I won a Heuer Chronograph on ebay auction and its time to pay. However, I am not sure of the authenticity and make of the watch (New to the whole vintage watch world). Please help me make the decision.
> 
> View attachment 12423143
> View attachment 12423145
> View attachment 12423147
> View attachment 12423149
> View attachment 12423151
> View attachment 12423161
> View attachment 12423159
> 
> 
> Seller has provided information as follows:
> *VALJOUX 77 VINTAGE MAN WATCH MANUAL WIND
> **DIAL*: Restored dial, in good condition and GOLDEN Hands. center second.-Marked HEUER Swiss Made.
> *MOVEMENTS*: Fine Swiss MANUAL WIND Movement. -Signed Heuer Leonidas. In working conditions.
> *CASE*: GOLD PLATED Case, Stainless steel Back.-Marked Heuer crown not signed.
> *SIZE*: 35mm X 35mm .NOT COUNTING CROWN
> *STRAPS*: Leather inexpensive and included as gift
> 
> Is this a good buy?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm not going to comment on authenticity or value other than to say it looks nice.

Why would you bid first and then try to check authenticity and if the price is OK??

Do your research FIRST.

It's not fair on the seller for you to back out now.

By bidding you have committed to purchase. Pay up.



chitroda.b said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I won a Heuer Chronograph on ebay auction and its time to pay. However, I am not sure of the authenticity and make of the watch (New to the whole vintage watch world). Please help me make the decision.
> 
> View attachment 12423143
> View attachment 12423145
> View attachment 12423147
> View attachment 12423149
> View attachment 12423151
> View attachment 12423161
> View attachment 12423159
> 
> 
> Seller has provided information as follows:
> *VALJOUX 77 VINTAGE MAN WATCH MANUAL WIND
> **DIAL*: Restored dial, in good condition and GOLDEN Hands. center second.-Marked HEUER Swiss Made.
> *MOVEMENTS*: Fine Swiss MANUAL WIND Movement. -Signed Heuer Leonidas. In working conditions.
> *CASE*: GOLD PLATED Case, Stainless steel Back.-Marked Heuer crown not signed.
> *SIZE*: 35mm X 35mm .NOT COUNTING CROWN
> *STRAPS*: Leather inexpensive and included as gift
> 
> Is this a good buy?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## chitroda.b

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Black5, I agree with your point. I shouldn't have bid on the listing. I thought I would lose out on a nice watch so I had set the maximum on the ebay bid and sent a message to the seller for more information. Seller did not get back to me in 2 days. Looking at the watch I had thought it would sell for much higher than $900 (My maximum bid set price) and so I will wait for the seller to revert back. But the auction ended at $860.

I haven't yet heard back from the seller, thus wanted advice on the purchase.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Niclack said:


> Just came across this women's Tag while doing some metal detecting at the beach. It's a bit beat up but does it appear real?


No, it does not "appear" genuine to me, but that based on the dial shot


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



chitroda.b said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I won a Heuer Chronograph on ebay auction and its time to pay. However, I am not sure of the authenticity and make of the watch (New to the whole vintage watch world). Please help me make the decision.
> 
> View attachment 12423143
> View attachment 12423145
> View attachment 12423147
> View attachment 12423149
> View attachment 12423151
> View attachment 12423161
> View attachment 12423159
> 
> 
> Seller has provided information as follows:
> *VALJOUX 77 VINTAGE MAN WATCH MANUAL WIND
> **DIAL*: Restored dial, in good condition and GOLDEN Hands. center second.-Marked HEUER Swiss Made.
> *MOVEMENTS*: Fine Swiss MANUAL WIND Movement. -Signed Heuer Leonidas. In working conditions.
> *CASE*: GOLD PLATED Case, Stainless steel Back.-Marked Heuer crown not signed.
> *SIZE*: 35mm X 35mm .NOT COUNTING CROWN
> *STRAPS*: Leather inexpensive and included as gift
> 
> Is this a good buy?
> 
> Thanks


OK.
First, I did not read the description untill AFTER my thoughts on this watch as below

Its probably all genuine, but dial looks reworked (and I see confirmed by seller). The movement has been cleaned up, and the dial looked too pristine.

I personally do not like reworked dials, but thats your call.

Adam


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



chitroda.b said:


> Forgot to mention: Seller is asking for $900 USD for the watch. Is the price okay?


Agree with comments above. The seller is not asking $900. That's what you offered and committed to purchase the watch for. You should pay up unless something is not as described.


----------



## Vlance

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Niclack said:


> Just came across this women's Tag while doing some metal detecting at the beach. It's a bit beat up but does it appear real?


Lots of elements appear real.


----------



## chitroda.b

Hi,

Do you think this is a repainted dial? Reason is the thin fonts of POWER RESERVE and FUTUREMATIC. Also, I don't see a SWISS mark at the bottom.

Is it worth spending $1500 on this watch? Seller claims to have no repaint/restoration done on the watch.

Please help.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



chitroda.b said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think this is a repainted dial? Reason is the thin fonts of POWER RESERVE and FUTUREMATIC. Also, I don't see a SWISS mark at the bottom.
> 
> Is it worth spending $1500 on this watch? Seller claims to have no repaint/restoration done on the watch.
> 
> Please help.


Can't help with this one. You know this is the fake busters thread in the Tag Heuer forum?


----------



## chitroda.b

Oh crap, sorry. Don't know what was i thinking while posting this. Please ignore


----------



## cb1111

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Agree with comments above. The seller is not asking $900. That's what you offered and committed to purchase the watch for. You should pay up unless something is not as described.


Right. Buyers need to read the listings carefully before bidding. The buyer needs to pay up. It is a nice looking watch and a decent redial


----------



## KRad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is is the only picture I have and have no idea if it's real or fake. What do you think?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



KRad said:


> This is is the only picture I have and have no idea if it's real or fake. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 12435485


Difficult to be sure but I would say most likely real. Are you buying it? If so, insist on better pictures.


----------



## cb1111

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



KRad said:


> This is is the only picture I have and have no idea if it's real or fake. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 12435485


 I think you have very fuzzy picture of a watch, but I'm not really sure.

If that is the photo someone is using to sell the watch then I'd be very careful. These days, anyone with access to a computer will also have a phone with a camera and any phone made in the last ten years is capable of far better photos. When I see a listing with photos like these I ask myself "what is the seller hiding?" - especially when they are intentionally artsy with a busy background intended to lend authenticity to the item being sold - here other watches and pearls.


----------



## KRad

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



cb1111 said:


> I think you have very fuzzy picture of a watch, but I'm not really sure.
> 
> If that is the photo someone is using to sell the watch then I'd be very careful. These days, anyone with access to a computer will also have a phone with a camera and any phone made in the last ten years is capable of far better photos. When I see a listing with photos like these I ask myself "what is the seller hiding?" - especially when they are intentionally artsy with a busy background intended to lend authenticity to the item being sold - here other watches and pearls.


I decided to pass on this one but am pretty confident it is real. This watch is part of a bag of "costume jewelry" and everything in the picture was being sold, it's not an artsy photo and I know the seller knows nothing about watches (I zoomed in for the picture above). In fact, they wouldn't send me more pictures and said they weren't willing to get it authenticated so they assume it's fake. I love sellers like this!


----------



## cb1111

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



KRad said:


> I decided to pass on this one but am pretty confident it is real. This watch is part of a bag of "costume jewelry" and everything in the picture was being sold, it's not an artsy photo and I know the seller knows nothing about watches (I zoomed in for the picture above). In fact, they wouldn't send me more pictures and said they weren't willing to get it authenticated so they assume it's fake. I love sellers like this!


So this can mean several things:

You're not really sure that it is real and the price was too high for the items. If you were sure then you wouldn't have said "pretty" confident. If it was in a bag of "costume jewelry then it must have been cheap.

The sellers are acting as if they know nothing about watches hoping a buyer thinks "I found a seller who doesn't know what they have. Let me grab it before they change their mind" when if fact they know exactly what they have.


----------



## valentinik46

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello guys any help appreciated on finding out if this carerra cv2010-3 is real .


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No red flags, it's fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

AGREED
and is using the ETA 7750 movement


----------



## valentinik46

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

thanks guys . Looking for my first Tag to wear every day and love this model.


----------



## miken3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, hoping to pick up this Tag just wondering if anyone can confirm if this is an authentic or a fake? Thank you for your time


----------



## rookie8

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thinking about picking up this piece for a great price, but after some research online I have not been able to determine if this is an authentic heuer. I haven't been able to find examples online of a dial that is this color and that also has 3 dials plus a date window as show. Can anyone verify if this is legit? (This is the only photo I have at the moment)


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



rookie8 said:


> Thinking about picking up this piece for a great price, but after some research online I have not been able to determine if this is an authentic heuer. I haven't been able to find examples online of a dial that is this color and that also has 3 dials plus a date window as show. Can anyone verify if this is legit? (This is the only photo I have at the moment)
> View attachment 12468323


Fake


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

seconded - FAKE


----------



## miken3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



miken3 said:


> Hey guys, hoping to pick up this Tag just wondering if anyone can confirm if this is an authentic or a fake? Thank you for your time
> 
> View attachment 12461497
> 
> View attachment 12461499
> 
> View attachment 12461505
> View attachment 12461507


Anyone have any thoughts regarding authenticity ?


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Fake





HOROLOGIST007 said:


> seconded - FAKE


Thirded - fake.


----------



## Tang

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

From that one photo, all I can say is that nothing shouts out as fake - sadly that does not make it genuine.
What is the model number on back case.
I found that style - but it did not give me model number
adam


----------



## thecreator88

Any ideas ?? Im new to tag , but i like the monaco very much


----------



## Tang

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> From that one photo, all I can say is that nothing shouts out as fake - sadly that does not make it genuine.
> What is the model number on back case.
> I found that style - but it did not give me model number
> adam


WN1111
The tag heuer logo on the dial appears to be crooked. So not sure if that was just bad quality control or fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



thecreator88 said:


> Any ideas ?? Im new to tag , but i like the monaco very much


Do all the chronograph functions work?
Watch looks OK


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dear all, i got stumbled onto this piece while browsing for my first swiss made watch. It is an carrera calibre 8 senna edition but i cant find any other details about it.

What triggered my curiosity is the seller offer it in a too good to be true price and he has no box nor paper.

Now i am waiting for his reply for the shot of the back of the watch.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tres said:


> Dear all, i got stumbled onto this piece while browsing for my first swiss made watch. It is an carrera calibre 8 senna edition but i cant find any other details about it.
> 
> What triggered my curiosity is the seller offer it in a too good to be true price and he has no box nor paper.
> 
> Now i am waiting for his reply for the shot of the back of the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Looks fake to me.
A


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yep. Total fake

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can you guys enlighten me on how to spot a fake watches, especially a tag, other than a too good to be true price?
I am new in watches and i dont wanna fall into a pit of replicas.

Sent from my Lenovo A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tres said:


> Can you guys enlighten me on how to spot a fake watches, especially a tag, other than a too good to be true price?
> I am new in watches and i dont wanna fall into a pit of replicas.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6010 using Tapatalk


We dont post reasons
Just post photos and we will try to help
a


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> We dont post reasons
> Just post photos and we will try to help
> a


Understood. Thanks for the help. I wish you guys a good day.

Sent from my Lenovo A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tres said:


> Can you guys enlighten me on how to spot a fake watches, especially a tag, other than a too good to be true price?
> I am new in watches and i dont wanna fall into a pit of replicas.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6010 using Tapatalk


Too many reasons to list them all. Basically you just need experience of real pieces. There's no genuine Tag Heuer that looks anything like what you posted.


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Too many reasons to list them all. Basically you just need experience of real pieces. There's no genuine Tag Heuer that looks anything like what you posted.


Understood. Guess i will need to buy one first.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tres said:


> Understood. Guess i will need to buy one first.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Absolutely NOT
Post photos here first
A


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Absolutely NOT
> Post photos here first
> A


Will do. I will surely seek experts advise before i spent my money on one.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tres said:


> Dear all, i got stumbled onto this piece while browsing for my first swiss made watch. It is an carrera calibre 8 senna edition but i cant find any other details about it.
> 
> What triggered my curiosity is the seller offer it in a too good to be true price and he has no box nor paper.
> 
> Now i am waiting for his reply for the shot of the back of the watch.


Don't bother waiting for any more photos. It is a horrible fake.


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> Don't bother waiting for any more photos. It is a horrible fake.


I won't. I just found out that there is a lot of replica watches being sold here in Saudi Arabia. And i just found a similar watch being sold in pakistan in an online shop dedicated for replicas.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrojw

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Could somebody check this out for me please. Whats your opinion of this:

https://est1897.co.uk/tag-heuer-grand-carrera-2

Thanks in advance


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



hydrojw said:


> Could somebody check this out for me please. Whats your opinion of this:
> 
> https://est1897.co.uk/tag-heuer-grand-carrera-2
> 
> Thanks in advance


No obvious red flags that I could see.


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tres said:


> I won't. I just found out that there is a lot of replica watches being sold here in Saudi Arabia. And i just found a similar watch being sold in pakistan in an online shop dedicated for replicas.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I work in KSA; fakes and replicas are all over.
Only purchase from authorized dealers. All Husseini in the case of Tag Heuer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



hydrojw said:


> Could somebody check this out for me please. Whats your opinion of this:
> 
> https://est1897.co.uk/tag-heuer-grand-carrera-2
> 
> Thanks in advance


Genuine to me
a


----------



## Monti

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wrong thread.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Monti said:


> Just got this Real or fake?
> View attachment 12483535
> View attachment 12483537
> View attachment 12483539
> View attachment 12483543


FAKE!
Where did you get it?
A


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Monti said:


> Just got this Real or fake?
> View attachment 12483535
> View attachment 12483537
> View attachment 12483539
> View attachment 12483543


Definitely not a real Tag Heuer!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Nor a real anything!!!!


----------



## mmmaggie

Hello!! Could I please ask for someone to help me authenticate this? The watch strap is just a temp garbage strap I put on. I have the original leather strap but it's gross lol. Please and thank you very much!!!


----------



## mmmaggie

Wrong forum. I just searched watch authenticate and it didn't say tag heuer in the thread name oops sorry!


----------



## Lucaass29

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

does this watch appear to be authentic?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lucaass29 said:


> does this watch appear to be authentic?
> View attachment 12493403
> View attachment 12493407
> View attachment 12493411


Photos aren't great, but I'm fairly certain that's a fake.


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The back is a little different from a known real one. Wording is out of order. Typically it's "Automatic" followed by "300 meters". I would need to see better photos of the back.

Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## jdubbs43

Hey guys. I think I'm ok with this one but looking for some reassurance. Photos are from the seller.


----------



## jdubbs43

More pictures


----------



## jdubbs43

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Anyone??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jdubbs43 said:


> Anyone??


What is the reference number? It looks like WV211B but is hard to be sure from your photos. If that is the correct reference, I'm seeing dials without numerals on them on Google. TBH, I'm not that familiar with this older model so it could be OK.


----------



## jdubbs43

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

It is a WV211B. My google results showed most with stick dials, but there were a few with the even numerals. What little I found said that TH did this dial for a year or so. It looks and feels OK to me, but I'm
More of an aquaracer guy so carerras are new territory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdubbs43

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jdubbs43 said:


> More pictures


Happy Monday. Anyone else have any insight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Lucaass29 said:


> does this watch appear to be authentic?
> View attachment 12493403
> View attachment 12493407
> View attachment 12493411


This IS fake


----------



## U_A

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Long time no post... Haha.

Anyway, I'm looking to buy a new watch... Probably an automatic Aquaracer or a pre-bond Seamaster. Thoughts on this WAB2010 model Aquaracer 300m? Nothing looks off to me right off the bat, but since there's no movement/serial number picture, and it's without box and papers, I'm just wondering what everyone else thinks.

Also, does anyone know why some WAB2010s have just "automatic" in lower base, and some have "aquaracer" and then "automatic" in upper case?
As far as I can tell, it's just a date/year of production thing -- seems like the later models got "aquaracer" and the earlier ones didn't, but I'm unsure.

Auction ends tomorrow, so if anyone can help, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.Fu Manchu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*









Meeting the seller tomorrow to check it out. Is it real? The bezel looks different and other Aquaracers (That's what the seller says this one is) have more of a crown guard.

Thanks!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dr.Fu Manchu said:


> View attachment 12509011
> 
> 
> Meeting the seller tomorrow to check it out. Is it real? The bezel looks different and other Aquaracers (That's what the seller says this one is) have more of a crown guard.
> 
> Thanks!


That one's difficult to say. One blurry photo is really all the seller can manage??!


----------



## U_A

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Dr.Fu Manchu said:


> View attachment 12509011
> 
> 
> Meeting the seller tomorrow to check it out. Is it real? The bezel looks different and other Aquaracers (That's what the seller says this one is) have more of a crown guard.
> 
> Thanks!


As is evident above, I've been out of the game for a long time...

But if my memory serves me, that's not an Aquaracer. In fact, it looks like a WK1312... A ladies model in the professional/2000 range. Like yours, they had the small numbers around the outer edge of the dial, and has just the 12 as far as main numbering. They also used the same band. I say the ladies model because I think they had a shallower crown guard, like the one in your picture. But perhaps it's just the angle of the picture, and it's actually a man's model -- a WK1110 if I remember correctly. They're both quartz.
Never seen a Tag with an ESPN logo, but that probably means nothing -- could have been a gift from the company (ESPN) to a worker, for years of service or something.

My personal conclusion is that it's probably a genuine watch, but not what he's advertising. If it's the WK1110, around $300-550 is right, depending on condition... But the ESPN logo would devalue it, for me. Since I dislike the logo, if the watch was more than $400, I'd find another on eBay.
But like I said, I've been out of the game.


----------



## U_A

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You know, the more I look at it, the more overly bold/blurry the 3 and 5 look, on the bezel. 
But I guess that could just be the picture.


----------



## Dr.Fu Manchu

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elikresses said:


> As is evident above, I've been out of the game for a long time...
> 
> But if my memory serves me, that's not an Aquaracer. In fact, it looks like a WK1312... A ladies model in the professional/2000 range. Like yours, they had the small numbers around the outer edge of the dial, and has just the 12 as far as main numbering. They also used the same band. I say the ladies model because I think they had a shallower crown guard, like the one in your picture. But perhaps it's just the angle of the picture, and it's actually a man's model -- a WK1110 if I remember correctly. They're both quartz.
> Never seen a Tag with an ESPN logo, but that probably means nothing -- could have been a gift from the company (ESPN) to a worker, for years of service or something.
> 
> My personal conclusion is that it's probably a genuine watch, but not what he's advertising. If it's the WK1110, around $300-550 is right, depending on condition... But the ESPN logo would devalue it, for me. Since I dislike the logo, if the watch was more than $400, I'd find another on eBay.
> But like I said, I've been out of the game.


They're only asking $50, I usually try to stay away from Tags because my knowledge is very limited when it comes to this brand. And I agree, I wish it didn't have the ESPN logo on it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 8man

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Photos aren't great, but I'm fairly certain that's a fake.


Just sold one of these a few weeks ago. Caseback is definitely different and the bezel pip looks a bit larger in yours.


----------



## U_A

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

ETA 2824 clones don't have Incabloc shock protection, right...? So by virtue of my watch having Incabloc, I can definitively say it's real, correct?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elikresses said:


> ETA 2824 clones don't have Incabloc shock protection, right...? So by virtue of my watch having Incabloc, I can definitively say it's real, correct?


Neither does the Standard and Elabore grades 2824 only top and chronometer use incabloc on that model

Adam


----------



## Buzz021

Morning all... im new here, but love my watches. i have seem this watch listed for sale, and cant seem to find any information on it or any others similar to it. Its listed simply as Cartier... and I assumed the numbers in the photo were model numbers. Still, i have found nothing like it!! Il try and upload a photo now.. any advice would be greatly recieved! Thanks in advance, Sam


----------



## TheWatchGuy1986

Hi watch geniuses  

I just got a Nixon 51-30 watch (model: A083595), bought from ebay. The seller gaurenteed that it was authentic, but I'm not sure about it. It is bought as a new watch without tags. 
The picture of the watch on the box doesn't look as sharp as I would think it would, and the gold color of the watch looks darker than the pictures of the internet.

I have attached a picture of the authentic watch, and some of my watch and box.

I hope someone can tell me if it is authentic or fake. 
If it is fake the i got to contact the seller ASAP, so I can get my money back before it is too late. 

Thank you guys! 

Best Regards Alex


----------



## Buzz021

*TheWatchGuy1986*

Hi mate, I would imagine its real. It is probably not a worthwhile investment to make a fake of these watches . I maybe wrong, but it seems like the real thing to me!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



TheWatchGuy1986 said:


> Hi watch geniuses
> 
> I just got a Nixon 51-30 watch (model: A083595), bought from ebay. The seller gaurenteed that it was authentic, but I'm not sure about it. It is bought as a new watch without tags.
> The picture of the watch on the box doesn't look as sharp as I would think it would, and the gold color of the watch looks darker than the pictures of the internet.
> 
> I have attached a picture of the authentic watch, and some of my watch and box.
> 
> I hope someone can tell me if it is authentic or fake.
> If it is fake the i got to contact the seller ASAP, so I can get my money back before it is too late.
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> Best Regards Alex


This is the Tag Heuer forum, not Nixon or Cartier.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Buzz021 said:


> Morning all... im new here, but love my watches. i have seem this watch listed for sale, and cant seem to find any information on it or any others similar to it. Its listed simply as Cartier... and I assumed the numbers in the photo were model numbers. Still, i have found nothing like it!! Il try and upload a photo now.. any advice would be greatly recieved! Thanks in advance, Sam


Cartier quartz fakes are very common so without more information I wouldn't bother.


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elikresses said:


> Long time no post... Haha.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking to buy a new watch... Probably an automatic Aquaracer or a pre-bond Seamaster. Thoughts on this WAB2010 model Aquaracer 300m? Nothing looks off to me right off the bat, but since there's no movement/serial number picture, and it's without box and papers, I'm just wondering what everyone else thinks.
> 
> Also, does anyone know why some WAB2010s have just "automatic" in lower base, and some have "aquaracer" and then "automatic" in upper case?
> As far as I can tell, it's just a date/year of production thing -- seems like the later models got "aquaracer" and the earlier ones didn't, but I'm unsure.
> 
> Auction ends tomorrow, so if anyone can help, it'd be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 12508939
> View attachment 12508941
> View attachment 12508943
> View attachment 12508945
> View attachment 12508947
> View attachment 12508949
> View attachment 12508951


Def real


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jdubbs43 said:


> More pictures


Good lord that thing needs a polish


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mmmaggie said:


> Hello!! Could I please ask for someone to help me authenticate this? The watch strap is just a temp garbage strap I put on. I have the original leather strap but it's gross lol. Please and thank you very much!!!


Its a Tissot its real. lol


----------



## Buzz021

Thanks Black5, unfortunately I bought the watch on a whim as loved the look of it... havent looked all that well at it yet, but the strap at least looks a genuine caiman! Thanks for your help.. here it is anyway...!apologies for this being in the Tag forum, no other forum has been helpful!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

This is a Tag Heuer thread. Sorry.

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> This is a Tag Heuer thread. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


Who cares?
Watch was FAKE.
Now the OP removed it!!


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Who cares?
> Watch was FAKE.
> Now the OP removed it!!


Unlikely that many folks in TH forum would have significant experience with APs.


----------



## mike70sk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

He what do you think of this one, fake ?

on a couple pics it looks like the bracelet is broken where it connects to the case but there no mention in the description, whats up with that ? , also says it fits and 8.5 inch, i would think the watch would not fit such a large wrist leading me to wonder if its fake.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/tag-heuer-ca...587548?hash=item4b22cfbf9c:g:8kMAAOSwurZZMzr2


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mike70sk said:


> He what do you think of this one, fake ?
> 
> on a couple pics it looks like the bracelet is broken where it connects to the case but there no mention in the description, whats up with that ? , also says it fits and 8.5 inch, i would think the watch would not fit such a large wrist leading me to wonder if its fake.
> 
> tag heuer carrera automatic calibre 5 wv211b-0 | eBay


I'm veering towards genuine on this one. The seller appears to be a jeweller and has plenty of watch sales to their name. Nothing on the watch obviously sticks out as problematic to me, and the bracelet meeting the case is probably just a trick of how it's been folded.


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> I'm veering towards genuine on this one. The seller appears to be a jeweller and has plenty of watch sales to their name. Nothing on the watch obviously sticks out as problematic to me, and the bracelet meeting the case is probably just a trick of how it's been folded.


I tend to agree. There were no obvious red flags that I could see.


----------



## mike70sk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> I tend to agree. There were no obvious red flags that I could see.


 im kinda a noob to tag, what are the obvious red flags on this model and the not so obvious.


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fonts, logos, and overall finish appear to be consistent. These are the first things to pop-up on a fake.


----------



## mike70sk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elbeik said:


> Fonts, logos, and overall finish appear to be consistent. These are the first things to pop-up on a fake.


is the picture of the moment good enough to tell ? or need a closer look ?


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



mike70sk said:


> is the picture of the moment good enough to tell ? or need a closer look ?


Like everybody else previously mentioned, nothing that would suggest it's a fake.


----------



## mike70sk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi here's some moments pics
are these similar to the movement Tag Heuer Carre Carrera calibre 5 (wv-211b-0*)

*


----------



## vendt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5, hey folks this Tag came up on a local site at a cheep price so i jumped on it:-! problem is these are the only pics i have from the listing and i'm no expert :-( so any help would be much appreciated before i hand over me hard earned $$. Cheers


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks fine; in general, abstain from purchases with terrible photos. 
Not only for authenticity check, but blurred photos like these hide imperfections and scratches.


----------



## Digitaljordan44

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Any help on the authenticity is much appreciated


----------



## Shortyg83

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Do all tag roters have geneva stripes. I have a Tag Heuer Link GMT that has a rotor that doesn't have the geneva stripes. Does that mean it is fake? It is a Calibre 7.
It looks like the one in this picture.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No
Lets see the balance wheel
Tag used to use ETA, but now Sellita and their Marque Depose will be stamped on bottom plate
Yours looks like the SELLITA version that does not necessarily make it fake


----------



## Shortyg83

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> No
> Lets see the balance wheel
> Tag used to use ETA, but now Sellita and their Marque Depose will be stamped on bottom plate
> Yours looks like the SELLITA version that does not necessarily make it fake












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Genuine ETA
Thats what I would expect.
Fakers tend to use Asian movements
So probably OK.

A


----------



## Shortyg83

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks. I just wasn't sure because of the rotor difference. Most of the ones I see have the geneva stripes.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Shortyg83 said:


> Thanks. I just wasn't sure because of the rotor difference. Most of the ones I see have the geneva stripes.


Yes they do
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...UICygC&biw=1280&bih=893#imgrc=BJO572M_lpRJ1M:

Worth getting it checked, as of course its very easy for fakers to get a basic ETA movement!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Good News
Here is yours
https://www.google.com/search?q=Tag...UICygC&biw=1280&bih=893#imgrc=fHP7WL664wvbmM:


----------



## Shortyg83

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

In those links the Calibre 7 all have the Geneva lines. The Calibre 17 looks like the rotor from mine. But I have seen one on ebay that looks like mine.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-...796110?hash=item1a36c16e8e:g:wOYAAOSw7eFZ04DL

Is there anything else to look for on the watch? It came with the warranty card which does have the burned in stamp thing but the card isn't dated and the serial # is not written down. Though I have seen a lot of places not fill out the card before.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Shortyg83 said:


> In those links the Calibre 7 all have the Geneva lines. The Calibre 17 looks like the rotor from mine. But I have seen one on ebay that looks like mine.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-...796110?hash=item1a36c16e8e:g:wOYAAOSw7eFZ04DL
> 
> Is there anything else to look for on the watch? It came with the warranty card which does have the burned in stamp thing but the card isn't dated and the serial # is not written down. Though I have seen a lot of places not fill out the card before.


Thats the link I posted and its exactly like yours.
Look at my post above "good News"

Yes the dial and case


----------



## Shortyg83

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What about the box? Does every authentic box say Swiss Avant Garde underneath every tag logo? Mine does not say it under every one.
I just had the watch at an AD to get polished and they didn't see any problems with it but I also feel like they don't really put in the time to check it out.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Shortyg83 said:


> What about the box? Does every authentic box say Swiss Avant Garde underneath every tag logo? Mine does not say it under every one.
> I just had the watch at an AD to get polished and they didn't see any problems with it but I also feel like they don't really put in the time to check it out.


Adam's happy, your AD is happy.
Seems like you worry too much.
Be Happy. 

Too many watches, too little time.

Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX


----------



## Flo03

Hello fellow watch guys, 
do you know if this Oris TT1 Skeleton is a fake ?
I know the screws are not original, but the owner said that they are from another Oris, because the original ones weren?t available.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Flo03 said:


> Hello fellow watch guys,
> do you know if this Oris TT1 Skeleton is a fake ?
> I know the screws are not original, but the owner said that they are from another Oris, because the original ones weren?t available.


You're on the Tag Heuer fake busters thread. Can't help you with an Oris.


----------



## Flo03

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Damn, sorry
Can i delete it somehow ?


----------



## sabba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi

does anyone know if a certain year(s) of production of the Tag 2000 WK1110 had the serial number etched on the right side of the logo on the caseback, instead of being underneath the model number WK1110? Most images I could find on google show the serial number under the model number WK1110, except for one....not sure if this puts the authenticity of my watch into question.....nothing comes up with the serial number when typed into trusted.com website.....thanks for your help


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sabba said:


> Hi
> 
> does anyone know if a certain year(s) of production of the Tag 2000 WK1110 had the serial number etched on the right side of the logo on the caseback, instead of being underneath the model number WK1110? Most images I could find on google show the serial number under the model number WK1110, except for one....not sure if this puts the authenticity of my watch into question.....nothing comes up with the serial number when typed into trusted.com website.....thanks for your help


It may be too old to appear on trusted.com 
Any other red flags on the watch? Logo, fonts, finish?

Posting photos of the watch might help.


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dear all, does this watch raise red flags? And if it doesnt, is it worth to buy?

Please advise.

Thanks.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292323786159










Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tres said:


> Dear all, does this watch raise red flags? And if it doesnt, is it worth to buy?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292323786159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Looks genuine but slightly overpriced perhaps.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Looks genuine but slightly overpriced perhaps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I completely agree about the price. Im thinking of lowballing.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elbeik said:


> It may be too old to appear on trusted.com
> Any other red flags on the watch? Logo, fonts, finish?
> 
> Posting photos of the watch might help.


Thanks for the reply. I think the logo and font are ok. The lume on the bezel is gone but I don't think that's uncommon for a watch of this age. I've attached 2 pics. Let me know what you think. 
Thanks


----------



## sabba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sabba said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think the logo and font are ok. The lume on the bezel is gone but I don't think that's uncommon for a watch of this age. I've attached 2 pics. Let me know what you think.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 12648875
> View attachment 12648881


In fact, the only thing that I find atypical is the fact that the serial number is etched on the side of the Tag Heuer logo on the caseback instead of underneath the model number WK1110 (which is under the logo).

Does anyone have any thoughts/opinions on this ?

Thanks.


----------



## Vestergaard-DK

Hi guys. 
Just bought a TH Twin Time 2008 from a watch guy through Facebook. 
Traded in my Aquaracer. 

But the backside is not see through. Is that normal? 

Otherwise it looks and feels great. 

Is it fake?


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

No it's not; this is the older version.
The new has Calibre 7 printed on the dial, and Twin Time is italic.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sabba said:


> In fact, the only thing that I find atypical is the fact that the serial number is etched on the side of the Tag Heuer logo on the caseback instead of underneath the model number WK1110 (which is under the logo).
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts/opinions on this ?
> 
> Thanks.


That looks like a genuine TAG Heuer 2000 (WK 1110). The SN on the side as opposed to underneath the model number is not a red flag. My Classic 2000 is the same - SN is on the side as well. Yes, it is somewhat typical for the lume dot to fall out of the 12 o'clock position on the bezel. This happened to my original bezel which I had replaced a couple of years ago.


----------



## sabba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> That looks like a genuine TAG Heuer 2000 (WK 1110). The SN on the side as opposed to underneath the model number is not a red flag. My Classic 2000 is the same - SN is on the side as well. Yes, it is somewhat typical for the lume dot to fall out of the 12 o'clock position on the bezel. This happened to my original bezel which I had replaced a couple of years ago.


Thanks for the reply. 
Should the WK1110 have "Tag Heuer" and model number engraved on one of the folding portions of the bracelet? Mine just says stainless steel. 
Thanks again.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



sabba said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Should the WK1110 have "Tag Heuer" and model number engraved on one of the folding portions of the bracelet? Mine just says stainless steel.
> Thanks again.
> E]
> 
> I don't believe so. Definitely not the model no. The logo on my bracelet is on the outer safely clasp, not inside the folding portion as shown in your photo. I will double check...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok I just checked my Classic 2000 bracelet. The inside folding portion does have the text "All Stainless Steel 300/31" and "TAG - HEUER". I believe the 300/31 refers to the bracelet.

I wouldn't read too much into this though. My Classic 2000 is a WE 1110 (preceded the WK series) so there is a plausible explanation for this variance.


----------



## sabba

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Ok I just checked my Classic 2000 bracelet. The inside folding portion does have the text "All Stainless Steel 300/31" and "TAG - HEUER". I believe the 300/31 refers to the bracelet.
> 
> I wouldn't read too much into this though. My Classic 2000 is a WE 1110 (preceded the WK series) so there is a plausible explanation for this variance.


Maybe.....but I find that my bracelet feels quite flimsy, and the folding portion of the bracelet (where the engraving is placed) is not a polished stainless steel (as most pictures I found).....with age, can a polished stainless eventually appear brushed (as my previous picture)?

thanks.


----------



## Ilyas

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can anyone tell me if this watch is authentic? Stumble upon it online and it says it only produce 275 pieces of it . It's Girard Perregaux 275GTB. can only find the watch being sold online thru auction


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Ilyas said:


> Can anyone tell me if this watch is authentic? Stumble upon it online and it says it only produce 275 pieces of it . It's Girard Perregaux 275GTB. can only find the watch being sold online thru auction
> View attachment 12672295


This is a Tag Heuer forum so you might get better feedback elsewhere.
Pretty difficult to tell from such limited information and photos anyway.

Too many watches, too little time.

Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Newbies should familiarize with our forum structure prior to posting.


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Monaco Gulf Limited Edition. Warranty card, etc matches serial number/LE number that is on the caseback. Couple of shots of the watch and movement, more pictures can be provided:


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



raheelc said:


> Monaco Gulf Limited Edition. Warranty card, etc matches serial number/LE number that is on the caseback. Couple of shots of the watch and movement, more pictures can be provided:


No obvious red flags there.


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> No obvious red flags there.


Thank you!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



raheelc said:


> Thank you!


Agreed, using correct ETA 2894 movement
A


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Agreed, using correct ETA 2894 movement
> A


Thank you!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer75

Gentlemen, I just acquired the watch I have been dreaming about for a year, The Breitling Navitimer. I bought it from a guy online who has a good reputation but I just want some extra assurance. Is this a real Navitimer?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Aquaracer75 said:


> Gentlemen, I just acquired the watch I have been dreaming about for a year, The Breitling Navitimer. I bought it from a guy online who has a good reputation but I just want some extra assurance. Is this a real Navitimer?


It looks OK but what do I know. Maybe ask on the Breitling forum rather than the Tag Heuer forum.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Aquaracer75 said:


> Gentlemen, I just acquired the watch I have been dreaming about for a year, The Carerra Twintime 01 Monaco Aquaracer. I bought it from a guy online who has a good reputation but I just want some extra assurance. Is this a real copy of a genuine watch?


I think you hit the jackpot there...
It's the worst Tag Heuer copy I've seen in a while, but appears to be a pretty good rendition of a Breitling Navitimer.

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi All,

What do you guys think about this one?: apparently I can't post links so it is eBay item #192420860683

i found an article about a 2012 SpaceX Tag, but not a 2012. Of more concern is the back, the 2012 edition has a sapphire crystal back, as one would expect from a Tag:

I am hoping to hear thoughts from those more knowledgeable on such matters.


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi All,

What do you guys think about this one? Apparently I can't post links so it is eBay item #192420860683

i found an article about a 2012 SpaceX Tag, but not a 2012. Of more concern is the back, the 2012 edition has a sapphire crystal back, as one would expect from a Tag:

I am hoping to hear thoughts from those more knowledgeable on such matters.


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Miller Time II said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What do you guys think about this one?: apparently I can't post links so it is eBay item #192420860683
> 
> i found an article about a 2012 SpaceX Tag, but not a 2012. Of more concern is the back, the 2012 edition has a sapphire crystal back, as one would expect from a Tag:
> 
> I am hoping to hear thoughts from those more knowledgeable on such matters.


Total horse-swill. There is only one SpaceX model and you can read about it here: https://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-carrera-spacex-1887/.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes, it's garbage. Usual authenticity disclaimer from the seller (it's not mine, I got it in a house clearance, sold as is, etc.) I've reported it to eBay.


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I figured, thanks for confirming.

It's still lsited on eBay - I tried to report it but I could not figure out specifically what category to report it under. Any advice on the best way to report these counterfeits?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Miller Time II said:


> I figured, thanks for confirming.
> 
> It's still lsited on eBay - I tried to report it but I could not figure out specifically what category to report it under. Any advice on the best way to report these counterfeits?


There is a specific category for Authenticity disclaimers under Counterfeit items or something similar.

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks,

I will check it out


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

From the eBay mobile app...
Report item is at the bottom of the listing. 
You have 80 characters of text to explain before submitting.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## acequang

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Dear all
I just got this piece, preowned, no paper. No serial result on trusted.com so im kind of paranoid, any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the screen shots. I had difficulty finding the explanation I wanted, but managed to get it figured out and reported before you sent the pics.

some poor fool paid $1,500 for that watch. It doesn't give me a ton of faith in eBay that they didn't shut this action down based on multiple complaints related to authenticity.


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the screen shots. I had difficulty finding the explanation I wanted, but managed to get it figured out and reported before you sent the pics.

some poor fool paid $1,500 for that watch. It doesn't give me a ton of faith in eBay that they didn't shut this action down based on multiple complaints related to authenticity.


----------



## momof5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am trying to authenticate this watch. I have not seen one with the days of the week, so I am assuming it is a fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



momof5 said:


> I am trying to authenticate this watch. I have not seen one with the days of the week, so I am assuming it is a fake.
> View attachment 12869775


ASSUMPTION CORRECT
FAKE


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Whenever you see that subdial arrangement on what should be a chronograph watch, you know it's fake.


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Even the lugs are terrible
#toiletpaper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Erbel324

Hi Guys,

I came across this Carrera 16 online for a good price but sadly I think it's too good to be true. I couldn't find another Carrera with the same chronograph configuration. Also there is no stripping on the rotor. I figured I would double check there's nothing I'm missing. 

Thanks


----------



## Erbel324

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sorry missed the pictures.

View attachment 12873533

View attachment 12873541


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Erbel324 said:


> Sorry missed the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 12873533
> 
> View attachment 12873541


Pics aren't displaying for me (On Tapatalk at least)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erbel324

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Pics aren't displaying for me (On Tapatalk at least)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Let me try again, new to this forum.... my bad.


----------



## Black5

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Erbel324 said:


> Let me try again, new to this forum.... my bad.
> 
> View attachment 12874487
> 
> View attachment 12874491


No. Just no. 
Not even trying.
Only one pusher, movement is all wrong and the sub dials are ridiculous.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Erbel324 said:


> Let me try again, new to this forum.... my bad.
> 
> View attachment 12874487
> 
> View attachment 12874491


Fake

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erbel324

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for confirming, that's what I thought. I searched for Carrera face images and couldn't find a single one that had the same sub dials.


----------



## samnk

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Oh man, this thread is the most depressing one. Shattered hopes and dreams

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulclift

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Posted originally in wrong place. Sorry, my bad.

Serial number on rear is CAH1110.FY7709


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Paulclift said:


> Posted originally in wrong place. Sorry, my bad.
> 
> Serial number on rear is CAH1110.FY7709
> 
> View attachment 12932813
> View attachment 12932815
> View attachment 12932817


What made you doubt it's authenticity?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks OK to me (the F1)


----------



## Paulclift

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just my inbuilt skepticism Black5.


----------



## Jtesznar

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Anyone able to help me out with this one? I think I know the answer but wanted to see what thoughts here were before I go into a jewelry store for a new battery.


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jtesznar said:


> Anyone able to help me out with this one? I think I know the answer but wanted to see what thoughts here were before I go into a jewelry store for a new battery.
> 
> View attachment 12933555
> View attachment 12933557
> View attachment 12933563


I'm calling fake, but I could well be wrong. See what others say...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah, it looks like a fake. Don't even know what model that's supposed to be. Caseback looks like model WJ2110 (done badly). Not sure a genuine Tag would want to change the date at 22:45 either.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Jtesznar said:


> Anyone able to help me out with this one? I think I know the answer but wanted to see what thoughts here were before I go into a jewelry store for a new battery.
> 
> View attachment 12933555
> View attachment 12933557
> View attachment 12933563


No.
This is a mishmash of (badly) copied ideas from a variety of watches.

No Tiger Woods editions had an internal Tachymetre scale, the poorly executed "dimple" dial and fake dimple case back are horrible, but the worst bit is that the "Golf" was a square cased watch...

Any reputable jewellery shop will not give it back to you and throw it away.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## acequang

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



acequang said:


> Dear all
> I just got this piece, preowned, no paper. No serial result on trusted.com so im kind of paranoid, any thoughts?
> Thanks
> View attachment 12809151
> View attachment 12809153


still need your help guys


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I see no issues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elbeik said:


> I see no issues
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No obvious red flags that I see.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## acequang

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elbeik said:


> I see no issues
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Black5 said:


> No obvious red flags that I see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


thanks you very much


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



acequang said:


> still need your help guys


Don't see any red flags

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shantosa

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,

sorry if I put a wrong thread. I am new in this forum..I could not find "post new thread" on this thread. I found only "repply this thread icon". so I use that.
I have a question, I bought this CG1111-0 without box or paper (picture attached). something suspicious is the word swiss made at the bottom. as far as I know, it should written "t swiss made t". but actually i have doubt about that. the strap is not original ofcourse. kindly please any body give me a hint. I appreciate for the comment or hint.

regards


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Buzz021 said:


> Hi mate, I would imagine its real. It is probably not a worthwhile investment to make a fake of these watches . I maybe wrong, but it seems like the real thing to me!





Buzz021 said:


> Morning all... im new here, but love my watches. i have seem this watch listed for sale, and cant seem to find any information on it or any others similar to it. Its listed simply as Cartier... and I assumed the numbers in the photo were model numbers. Still, i have found nothing like it!! Il try and upload a photo now.. any advice would be greatly recieved! Thanks in advance, Sam





shantosa said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry if I put a wrong thread. I am new in this forum..I could not find "post new thread" on this thread. I found only "repply this thread icon". so I use that.
> I have a question, I bought this CG1111-0 without box or paper (picture attached). something suspicious is the word swiss made at the bottom. as far as I know, it should written "t swiss made t". but actually i have doubt about that. the strap is not original ofcourse. kindly please any body give me a hint. I appreciate for the comment or hint.
> 
> regards
> View attachment 12960109
> View attachment 12960111
> View attachment 12960115
> View attachment 12960117
> View attachment 12960119


Umm. Ok.

You've asked and been answered on at least 3 different threads that i know of now.

How many people do you need to tell you it's real before you believe it?

As already stated:
- It's real
- The band is not genuine
- It's not an Ayrton Senna model
- "t" stands for tritium lume which this watch does not have, and is not meant to have.

Enough is enough. Let's move on please.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Strange?

Don't know where the Buzz quote came from? Just auto-inserted into my reply for some strange reason??


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

And here it is again.

Every time I reply to this thread even using quick reply with multi-quote deselected???

Buzz021 is haunting this thread?



Buzz021 said:


> Hi mate, I would imagine its real. It is probably not a worthwhile investment to make a fake of these watches . I maybe wrong, but it seems like the real thing to me!





Buzz021 said:


> Morning all... im new here, but love my watches. i have seem this watch listed for sale, and cant seem to find any information on it or any others similar to it. Its listed simply as Cartier... and I assumed the numbers in the photo were model numbers. Still, i have found nothing like it!! Il try and upload a photo now.. any advice would be greatly recieved! Thanks in advance, Sam


----------



## Surrealmadrid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*





















Hi all

ive tried looking up the serial number on trusted but no results. I don't have any paperwork or box, so wondering if this is real or fake.


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can you submit a clearer picture of the back of the Grand Carrera?


----------



## Surrealmadrid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Unfortunately not, it's one I'm thinking of buying. Not got it yet.


----------



## Surrealmadrid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*








Theres this one but it's no better than the other one I posted


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You can not tell anything
We need to see balance wheel area.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Most of the bad fake Grand Carreras don't have the crystal case back or working screws. This is either a very good fake or genuine. But agreed, pictures are rubbish.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrealmadrid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*














Hopefully this helps a bit, but it's pretty clear the guy isn't a photographer


----------



## Targo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Testing...


----------



## Targo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

After a day spent searching the Internet I came to the experts.

I believe this is a or a copy of a GRANDE DATE CHRONOGRAPH- 2008

All the photos I find the inner center and left dials have a white outline, this clearly does not.

# on the back: CAH1012 RWB&$$&

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Targo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

RWB7447


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Targo said:


> After a day spent searching the Internet I came to the experts.
> 
> I believe this is a or a copy of a GRANDE DATE CHRONOGRAPH- 2008
> 
> All the photos I find the inner center and left dials have a white outline, this clearly does not.
> 
> # on the back: CAH1012 RWB&$$&
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 12968345


Photo not good enough. It looks like it might be genuine but bracelet doesn't look original to the watch. But I'm unwilling to put my neck on the line and say it's definitely real based on that low res photo.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Surrealmadrid said:


> View attachment 12968271
> View attachment 12968273
> 
> Hopefully this helps a bit, but it's pretty clear the guy isn't a photographer


Terrible photos but I am going to say genuine. The only thing is, I can't see a reference number on the case back. Have you been given that? It should be WAV5###.


----------



## Targo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you for you opinion. I'm away from home for a few more weeks and I'll I have is my iPhone.


----------



## Targo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Maybe this one is a bit better......


----------



## Surrealmadrid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> Terrible photos but I am going to say genuine. The only thing is, I can't see a reference number on the case back. Have you been given that? It should be WAV5###.


I agree about the photos I did ask and that's what I got. I was a bit concerned I couldn't see a model number either but it must be a WAV511B.BA0900, he says he has the original receipt, but not the original box its been serviced by Tag recently but no receipt for that. I'm one of those people that keep everything, and a bit suspicious when things are missing.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Surrealmadrid

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Surrealmadrid said:


> I agree about the photos I did ask and that's what I got. I was a bit concerned I couldn't see a model number either but it must be a WAV511B.BA0900, he says he has the original receipt, but not the original box its been serviced by Tag recently but no receipt for that. I'm one of those people that keep everything, and a bit suspicious when things are missing.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


Is this any better, it does have the model number on the opposite side to the serial number, WAV511B


----------



## G26okie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

FYI, someone tried selling this one on reddit. I believe it to be a fake WAK2110 500m ceramic bezel.



http://imgur.com/8Xnbn


----------



## Kewrock

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys and Gals.
About to buy a Monaco Cal12.
Anything look fishy about this?
I know there aren't many good automatic knock-offs out there. But still. Unlike Omegas, I am not well versed in this brand yet.
What do you guys think is a good price? Box and papers included.
It will be an in-person transaction in my city.
Thanks Folks.


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Those aren't the worlds best pics, but nothing jumps out to me. Looks like the real deal from what I can see.

It's also hard to tell condition from those pics, but I'd say 2.5 - 3k... what's he asking for it?


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Duplicate post


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kewrock said:


> Hi Guys and Gals.
> About to buy a Monaco Cal12.
> Anything look fishy about this?
> I know there aren't many good automatic knock-offs out there. But still. Unlike Omegas, I am not well versed in this brand yet.
> What do you guys think is a good price? Box and papers included.
> It will be an in-person transaction in my city.
> Thanks Folks.
> View attachment 12985753
> 
> View attachment 12985755
> 
> View attachment 12985757


I looked at pic 2 and thought Whoa!

Why does it have a crown and pushers on the wrong side...

Then I looked closer and realised pic 2 was upside down. LOL.

Looks OK to me. If it has proper box and papers and the seller is happy to let you inspect before purchase that's generally a good sign.

Buy the seller.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Kewrock

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

We agreed on $2600.
The odd thing is that he says the warranty card has no serial #.
He says came from Macy's a couple years ago.


Miller Time II said:


> Those aren't the worlds best pics, but nothing jumps out to me. Looks like the real deal from what I can see.
> 
> It's also hard to tell condition from those pics, but I'd say 2.5 - 3k... what's he asking for it?


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is the card stamped by Macy's, just missing the serial number? That's not unusual, the dealer is supposed to write in the serial and item number as well as date of purchase when you buy. If that info is missing, you can just write it in assuming you have the receipt showing date of purchase. However, if the card is not stamped by Macy's, it's basically worthless. Did he happen to provide an original receipt?

Its also quite possible the watch is already outside of the two year warranty, in which case all service would need to be paid out of pocket anyway, so the warranty card is basically moot.

Regardless of whether the watch was grey market or not, you've got a beauty there. Enjoy it in good health and happiness!


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Duplicate, again... &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## G26okie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Miller Time II said:


> Is the card stamped by Macy's, just missing the serial number? That's not unusual, the dealer is supposed to write in the serial and item number as well as date of purchase when you buy. If that info is missing, you can just write it in assuming you have the receipt showing date of purchase. However, if the card is not stamped by Macy's, it's basically worthless. Did he happen to provide an original receipt?
> 
> Its also quite possible the watch is already outside of the two year warranty, in which case all service would need to be paid out of pocket anyway, so the warranty card is basically moot.
> 
> Regardless of whether the watch was grey market or not, you've got a beauty there. Enjoy it in good health and happiness!


Back in the day I bought an Aquaracer from Macy's and they didn't stamp/write or do anything to the warranty card. This was of course before I knew much.


----------



## Mickstjohn317

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, I need help in authenticating this Tag Heuer Sel S94.006. I'm about to buy this one from an online seller but I just want to be confident it's not a fake.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Mickstjohn317 said:


> Hi, I need help in authenticating this Tag Heuer Sel S94.006. I'm about to buy this one from an online seller but I just want to be confident it's not a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I don't see any obvious red flags...

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## snookeel05

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*













Can anyone tell what I have here? In terms of authenticity I don't hold much hope but would value your opinions. Thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



snookeel05 said:


> View attachment 13025291
> View attachment 13025297
> Can anyone tell what I have here? In terms of authenticity I don't hold much hope but would value your opinions. Thanks


Already answered you on Calibre11. It's fake.


----------



## snookeel05

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

as I thought, what would be the obvious things to point to it being fake? thanks


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



snookeel05 said:


> as I thought, what would be the obvious things to point to it being fake? thanks


It looks nothing like a real one should...

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## snookeel05

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

very helpful!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Take a look at the outer edges of the bracelet links. Is that finishing consistent with finest Swiss horology and manufacturing or does it look like someone poured solder in to a jelly mould?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



snookeel05 said:


> very helpful!


You're welcome.

Do I really need to point out the fake chronograph dials and no pushers?

Did you really think you would be able to fool anyone with this piece of junk?

Seriously - You already knew this was a fake, (You've been told on another forum as well), so what were you really trying to achieve here?


----------



## snookeel05

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Do I really need to point out the fake chronograph dials and no pushers?
> 
> Did you really think you would be able to fool anyone with this piece of junk?
> 
> Seriously - You already knew this was a fake, (You've been told on another forum as well), so what were you really trying to achieve here?


Yes I thought it was a fake, I hadn't seen the reply in the other forum, I posted in both at around the same time. What would I achieve by trying to fool people here exactly? If you look I have just joined and was looking for genuine advice on what to look out for on watched in general and not just this piece.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



snookeel05 said:


> Yes I thought it was a fake, I hadn't seen the reply in the other forum, I posted in both at around the same time. What would I achieve by trying to fool people here exactly? If you look I have just joined and was looking for genuine advice on what to look out for on watched in general and not just this piece.


Please excuse my scepticism, but you just joined and have only posted 4 times, all in this thread, regarding this watch, which you have already stated you think is fake.

You haven't indicated why you think it's fake or why you want verification.

None of your posts are asking for 


snookeel05 said:


> ...genuine advice on what to look out for on watched in general and not just this piece.


You asked for confirmation and you got it.

You also were provided with a couple of obvious giveaways.

(Don't forget - Google is your friend)

It's not unusual for those trying to sell fakes to look for authentication or for information on how to make their fakes better so I tend to be a little wary of those who reveal little about their motivations.

Try to be as specific as you can about what you are looking to achieve and you will find the community here very willing to assist.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> It's not unusual for those trying to sell fakes to look for authentication or for information on how to make their fakes better so I tend to be a little wary of those who reveal little about their motivations.


Not sure this has ever been proved. Besides, surely you're not suggesting this one just came off the production line and the OP was looking for our guidance on whether he'd nailed it yet?


----------



## Mickstjohn317

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> I don't see any obvious red flags...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


Thanks for the information. I did not buy it yet because in some forums others answered it's probably a fake due to the markings on the back case and on the clasp. The opinion were mixed between fake and not fake.. I agree that the logo hallmark in the back is a bit off compared to my other tag but could be attributed to poor picture quality and angle. Honestly I don't know I'm no expert but I like the watch's design.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## snookeel05

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Damn, I just made the thing yesterday! Back to the drawing board I guess!


----------



## snookeel05

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Not sure this has ever been proved. Besides, surely you're not suggesting this one just came off the production line and the OP was looking for our guidance on whether he'd nailed it yet?


Damn, I just made the thing yesterday! Back to the drawing board I guess!


----------



## matshere2002

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Is this real? im sure it is but need to check


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

surely looks all correct


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Not sure this has ever been proved. Besides, surely you're not suggesting this one just came off the production line and the OP was looking for our guidance on whether he'd nailed it yet?


Not at all. I agree that's rather ridiculous.

You are probably right - there is enough information on the web that the manufacturers of fakes don't need to come here.

I'm suggesting that sometimes those who post watches they have that they already know, or have good reason to know are fake, may have other motives. (And if they have no previous posts and provide no further explanation we can only guess what they may be...)

Besides - the key question (fake or not) has already been well answered.



imagwai said:


> The only exception to posting details, though, is when a watch is so bad that it's obviously a terrible fake and the original poster demands to know how we can tell. I really can't be bothered to start listing everything that's wrong, when it would run to an essay!





Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



matshere2002 said:


> Is this real? im sure it is but need to check
> 
> View attachment 13026923
> View attachment 13026927
> View attachment 13026931
> View attachment 13026933
> View attachment 13026937














Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Not at all. I agree that's rather ridiculous.
> 
> You are probably right - there is enough information on the web that the manufacturers of fakes don't need to come here.
> 
> I'm suggesting that sometimes those who post watches they have that they already know, or have good reason to know are fake, may have other motives. (And if they have no previous posts and provide no further explanation we can only guess what they may be...)
> 
> Besides - the key question (fake or not) has already been well answered.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Duplicate post - please see below.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Not at all. I agree that's rather ridiculous.
> 
> You are probably right - there is enough information on the web that the manufacturers of fakes don't need to come here.
> 
> I'm suggesting that sometimes those who post watches they have that they already know, or have good reason to know are fake, may have other motives. (And if they have no previous posts and provide no further explanation we can only guess what they may be...)
> 
> Besides - the key question (fake or not) has already been well answered.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


I don't think that snookeel05 is looking to manufacture replica TAG Heuer watches, but I do think Black5 has a point. As pointed out earlier, snookeel05 was asking the same question on the Calibre11 forum. That would mean snookeel05 would have had access to the Calibre 11 website which has a wealth of information on TAG Heuer watches and their history. My recommendation to snookeel05 would be to check out Calibre 11's articles on the S/EL, as well as the online catalogues and that should provide all the information needed to determine whether that S/EL is a fake or genuine watch. In other words, do some research and learn something! I find I get much more out of doing my own research than asking for the short easy answer. Perhaps if snookeel05 provided evidence that they did the research first themselves, people like Black5 would be more open to sharing more detailed information. We're lucky that we have access to a website like Calibre 11 that provides so much information on TAG Heuer.

I guess what I'm trying to say is doing the research and learning something will give someone more knowledge and better able to contribute to this forum. I believe this is preferred by most members, rather than one person posting only to ask the odd "fake or real" question, then disappear never to be seen again, with contributing members repeating themselves over the details of why the watch is fake.

Just my 50 cents worth. Oh, and yes - that S/EL is FAKE!


----------



## BigMoufPosy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, what do you all think about this Tag Heuer 1964 reissue ref. WS2112? The warranty card has very weird text spacing that I'm not able to find on other examples. Makes me a bit suspicious. Also not knowledgeable enough about movements to gather anything from the movement shot...

eBay item number: 142755454873

Thanks in advance!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



BigMoufPosy said:


> Hey guys, what do you all think about this Tag Heuer 1964 reissue ref. WS2112? The warranty card has very weird text spacing that I'm not able to find on other examples. Makes me a bit suspicious. Also not knowledgeable enough about movements to gather anything from the movement shot...
> 
> eBay item number: 142755454873
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Watch looks genuine enough to me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMoufPosy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Watch looks genuine enough to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah I can't really see anything that stands out. Appreciate you taking the time!


----------



## namboy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys, please take a look, is this real or supper fake. It's new so i cannot open the movement. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## BobCM

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, long time reader, first time poster. So, I came across this watch on a local sight for an absurdly cheap price, $220, and it was listed as "Silver Watch" so I was thinking, maybe this is a "barn" find. On first glance it looks OK, but there are some things that make me wonder about it. The dial looks good as does the bracelet, but on the back, the 50th Anniversary looks a wee bit suspect - "50 THANNIVERSARY" - I mean jeez, shout it if you want to, but that seems a bit much. The wrong spacing (50th Anniversary vs. 50 THANNIVERSARY) and the capital "TH" instead of 50th. And now that I look more closely, it says calibre 1887 on the ring around the caseback, and Calibre 16 on the rotor. That and what is visible of the movement is pretty plain. Whelp, I may have answered my own questions, and this is a franken-fake. Would love to hear some opinions though.

























I guess this is someone who either: 
1) Bought it, found out it's fake and is trying to dump it, or
2) as it is listed as "Silver Watch" just doesn't know anything.

I was hoping it was a "barn" find, but probably not so lucky.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Movement looks fake to me.
A


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



BobCM said:


> Hi, long time reader, first time poster. So, I came across this watch on a local sight for an absurdly cheap price, $220, and it was listed as "Silver Watch" so I was thinking, maybe this is a "barn" find. On first glance it looks OK, but there are some things that make me wonder about it. The dial looks good as does the bracelet, but on the back, the 50th Anniversary looks a wee bit suspect - "50 THANNIVERSARY" - I mean jeez, shout it if you want to, but that seems a bit much. The wrong spacing (50th Anniversary vs. 50 THANNIVERSARY) and the capital "TH" instead of 50th. And now that I look more closely, it says calibre 1887 on the ring around the caseback, and Calibre 16 on the rotor. That and what is visible of the movement is pretty plain. Whelp, I may have answered my own questions, and this is a franken-fake. Would love to hear some opinions though.
> 
> View attachment 13069607
> 
> 
> View attachment 13069609
> 
> 
> View attachment 13069611
> 
> 
> I guess this is someone who either:
> 1) Bought it, found out it's fake and is trying to dump it, or
> 2) as it is listed as "Silver Watch" just doesn't know anything.
> 
> I was hoping it was a "barn" find, but probably not so lucky.


This one's clearly fake


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Total fake. What's a 'barn find'? Anything like, "I found this in my attic?" or "My friend gave me this watch...."


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



notional said:


> Total fake. What's a 'barn find'? Anything like, "I found this in my attic?" or "My friend gave me this watch...."


A 'barn find' is a bargain for the buyer since the seller found it in a 'barn' and doesn't really know its value so sells it cheaply. A garage sale or car boot sale would be the same thing.


----------



## CGP

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Probably a good idea to bring this back up. You buy the seller, not the watch. References make a difference. If no references, make sure to get as much information about the seller as possible.


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



CGP said:


> Probably a good idea to bring this back up. You buy the seller, not the watch. References make a difference. If no references, make sure to get as much information about the seller as possible.


Agree. Since I am in the camp that believes tag cases, dials, hands, backs, bezels....everthing but the movement....are made in Asia and shipped to Europe for assembly and QC, allowing the Asia factory to sell seconds to the locals with local movements, making it impossible for buyers to determine real/rep without inspecting the movement. From the outside *the good ones* look identical in every way.


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



yankeexpress said:


> Agree. Since I am in the camp that believes tag cases, dials, hands, backs, bezels....everthing but the movement....are made in Asia and shipped to Europe for assembly and QC, allowing the Asia factory to sell seconds to the locals with local movements, making it impossible for buyers to determine real/rep without inspecting the movement. From the outside *the good ones* look identical in every way.


Do you have any evidence whatsoever to support this theory?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



yankeexpress said:


> Agree. Since I am in the camp that believes tag cases, dials, hands, backs, bezels....everthing but the movement....are made in Asia and shipped to Europe for assembly and QC, allowing the Asia factory to sell seconds to the locals with local movements, making it impossible for buyers to determine real/rep without inspecting the movement. From the outside *the good ones* look identical in every way.


I understand that some components 
are/were sourced from Seiko, so are you suggesting that Seiko is involved in assisting the fake/rep industry?

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Orange_GT3

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> I understand that some components
> are/were sourced from Seiko, so are you suggesting that Seiko is involved in assisting the fake/rep industry?


Just to clear this story up for nth time.....

TAG Heuer bought the rights to the Seiko 6S37 chronograph. They then re-engineering a great many of the components and the Calibre 1887 was born. It is manufactured, in its entirety, in Switzerland. So is its successor, the Heuer 01 and the newer still Heuer 02.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> Just to clear this story up for nth time.....
> 
> TAG Heuer bought the rights to the Seiko 6S37 chronograph. They then re-engineering a great many of the components and the Calibre 1887 was born. It is manufactured, in its entirety, in Switzerland. So is its successor, the Heuer 01 and the newer still Heuer 02.


I'll just leave this here then....

"ZURICH, March 21 2012 (Reuters) - Watchmaker Tag Heuer, squeezed by a cut in supplies from Swiss rival Swatch, said on Wednesday sourcing parts from Japanese peer Seiko will not tarnish its prized "Swiss made" tag."

Although it could certainly have been fake news...

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## trustno_1

Tag Heuer 1500

I got this Tag Heuer off of Ebay where the gentlemen claimed to be a collector. After some research it looked real to me but I want an expert opinion!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152940855742


----------



## trustno_1

*Help! Real or fake 1500?*

I bought this from a supposed collector on Ebay. What do you guys think? It is a gift and I'm not sure.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152940855742


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Help! Real or fake 1500?*

Quality is not good. Since tag parts are made in asia (except the movement) there is no way to tell real or not without seeing the movement.

Looks nasty, like it was polished with a green dish scrubby.


----------



## MarkieB

*Re: Help! Real or fake 1500?*

Over 4000 positive feedbacks, virtually all for selling Tags. I don't reckon he's anything other than he says he is and I'm sure if it was fake he'd exchange or refund. Why not ask him?


----------



## trustno_1

I did! He currents sells a lot of other Tag Heuer with good review. I figured there would have been one somewhere saying “look out! he’s a fake!”


----------



## trustno_1

What do you mean by quality is not good exactly?


----------



## Likestheshiny

*Re: Help! Real or fake 1500?*



> What do you mean by quality is not good exactly?


The 1500's tend to be somewhat rattly and light (mostly the bracelet), but they're still attractive and fun watches. And there are plenty of ways to identify fakes, but in this case that seller looks reliable so I don't think you need to worry about it. As long as you don't expect a watch worth more than you paid, you're fine.

(Some watch fans can't wrap their heads around the idea that anything good can be produced in China. He's just venting -- don't worry about.)


----------



## lakitu

*Re: Help! Real or fake 1500?*

This looks genuine. To be more certain the movement inside which is a ETA 955.412 should have a gold plate with 'TAG Heuer' printed on there similar to this.


----------



## Paleh

*Real or fake aquaracer?*

Hi all,

I've been just offered this aquaracer and I'm unsure if it's genuine. Any input is appreciated. 
Shots are from the buyer. Thanks.

Regards,
Paleh


----------



## titleguy

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*

The watch appears correct to me. I do have one concern. The WAY201b should have a cyclops crystal.


----------



## Paleh

Thanks for the reply. That what I thought it looks fine except for the missing cyclops.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*

I would exercise caution. There are some realistic looking fakes of this model. The photos are quite blurry. Why?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*

I'm going with fake. Lack of cyclops is concerning. Also, why post it next to instructions for a professional golf watch??? I would not bother with this one. I have to admit that it's a pretty good looking replica.


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*

Since allegedly many tag parts are made in Asia like cases, dials, hands, crystals.....everything but the movement and are shipped for assembly to Europe, allowing the Asian factory to also supply locals to install local movements and sell locally, it is nearly impossible to tell a real or not without opening up the watch and inspecting the movement.

They look identical outside

Buy the seller. If you don't know and trust the seller, it is a big chance to take. I think it may be a fake.


----------



## Paleh

imagwai said:


> I would exercise caution. There are some realistic looking fakes of this model. The photos are quite blurry. Why?





MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I'm going with fake. Lack of cyclops is concerning. Also, why post it next to instructions for a professional golf watch??? I would not bother with this one. I have to admit that it's a pretty good looking replica.





yankeexpress said:


> Since allegedly many tag parts are made in Asia like cases, dials, hands, crystals.....everything but the movement and are shipped for assembly to Europe, allowing the Asian factory to also supply locals to install local movements and sell locally, it is nearly impossible to tell a real or not without opening up the watch and inspecting the movement.
> 
> They look identical outside
> 
> Buy the seller. If you don't know and trust the seller, it is a big chance to take. I think it may be a fake.


Thank you guys for the detective work, gonna pass on this one.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Help! Real or fake 1500?*



trustno_1 said:


> I bought this from a supposed collector on Ebay. What do you guys think? It is a gift and I'm not sure.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152940855742


This looks all legit to me. Although didn't see the movement. As it was pointed here, the movement from this era should be engraved with a "Tag Heuer" and a month/year.

Also, I've never seen a "good" fake from this era (90s) that could even come close to fool me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momosalah

*Re: Help! Real or fake 1500?*

Hi guys,

Can you offer an opinion on this item? https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/t566431075

Much appreciated


----------



## momosalah

*Real Tag Heuer? Other to look for?*

Hi fellas,

The quest searching for reasonably size diver has led me to Tag Heuer. Can you offer an opinion on this item? https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/t566431075. Google translate says the case size is 37mm but I mostly see this one in 40mm? Im no expert on Heuer so please correct me if Im wrong 

Any other recommendation for 37mm or smaller Tag Heuer are also much appreciated!!

Cheers


----------



## namboy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



namboy said:


> Hey guys, please take a look, is this real or supper fake. It's new so i cannot open the movement. Thank you very much for your help.
> View attachment 13063199
> View attachment 13063201
> View attachment 13063203
> View attachment 13063205
> View attachment 13063209
> View attachment 13063211


No one? Pls help, i still wait for your advice


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



trustno_1 said:


> Tag Heuer 1500
> 
> I got this Tag Heuer off of Ebay where the gentlemen claimed to be a collector. After some research it looked real to me but I want an expert opinion!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152940855742


I'm not an expert, but it looks OK to me.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



CGP said:


> Probably a good idea to bring this back up. You buy the seller, not the watch. References make a difference. If no references, make sure to get as much information about the seller as possible.





namboy said:


> Hey guys, please take a look, is this real or supper fake. It's new so i cannot open the movement. Thank you very much for your help.
> View attachment 13063199
> View attachment 13063201
> View attachment 13063203
> View attachment 13063205
> View attachment 13063209
> View attachment 13063211


Here you go...

Good advice from CGP.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Steven McQueen

I have a 211B and compared to this one the “TAG” in the TAG Heuer Logo is incorrect, the letter should be bunched together and slightly overlapping. Obviously the cyclops issue is a little sketchy as well. Just give it a pass.


----------



## simo920

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I WANT TO ASK IF THIS WATCH Fake or Real
some picture's of the watch :


----------



## elbeik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



simo920 said:


> I WANT TO ASK IF THIS WATCH Fake or Real
> some picture's of the watch :
> 
> View attachment 13119563
> View attachment 13119565
> View attachment 13119567
> View attachment 13119569
> View attachment 13119571
> View attachment 13119577
> View attachment 13119581
> View attachment 13119585


Toilet Paper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



elbeik said:


> Toilet Paper


And that's putting it politely!


----------



## simo920

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

elbeik thank you anyways
*...................................................
*













*......................................................
*I found it among old things
*

*


----------



## REPPIN

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



simo920 said:


> elbeik thank you anyways
> *...................................................
> *
> View attachment 13119733
> View attachment 13119735
> 
> *......................................................
> *I found it among old things


FAAAAAKE


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

FAKE


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wow.

Round dial shoehorned into a square case...

The maker of this junk didn't even make any effort to be convincing or even attractive in any way...

Please destroy creatively and salvage some enjoyment from this abomination.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

@ REPPIN - find that in your attic? Geesh...that thing looks like it was run over several times too.


----------



## gppittjk

Little help: I’ve got a great chance to pick this up at a reasonable price. Just want to make sure it’s all good. WAP1110. I have a request out to make sure that the serial number is on the case back where it should be, as they are often blurred out in pics intentionally. Obviously a non-starter if that comes back as a negative. Reverse image search didn’t come up with anything.


----------



## Prusik

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

All these scammers and fake are enough to make your brain numb!


----------



## cadencio05

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*
















hello, I came across this one, similar to a 13-1,
for me it seems to be a fake, am I right?????


----------



## cadencio05

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

double post


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



stanik05 said:


> View attachment 13140129
> 
> View attachment 13140131
> 
> 
> hello, I came across this one, similar to a 13-1,
> for me it seems to be a fake, am I right?????


I think so, or the second hand is mighty strange!!
A


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gppittjk said:


> Little help: I've got a great chance to pick this up at a reasonable price. Just want to make sure it's all good. WAP1110. I have a request out to make sure that the serial number is on the case back where it should be, as they are often blurred out in pics intentionally. Obviously a non-starter if that comes back as a negative. Reverse image search didn't come up with anything.


Looks perfect. No reservations with this one.


----------



## 01coltcolt

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



simo920 said:


> I WANT TO ASK IF THIS WATCH Fake or Real
> some picture's of the watch :




I deleted the pictures in my response so I don't have to make everyone look at that turd again. Its defiantly a fake, I'm surprised it works..


----------



## Ard

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*

I'm late to the discussion, I have the black ceramic model which does have the magnifier. The big issue with this dial is the shield logo, it appears a bit too wide and the TAG is crowding the perimeter lines. About the only way to ensure a genuine article is to buy from a dealer or a friend who did. eBay or other online sale sites offer big discounts but when is the last time you walked out of an authorized dealer wondering if the watch was real? You may question what you just paid but that's the end of it.


----------



## Sblackwell15

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*

Buy the seller, not the watch


----------



## Nuquhs

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*















Picked up this Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY1110 from a reputable online source, but would still like to verify its authenticity.

Can anyone help?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nuquhs said:


> View attachment 13228639
> View attachment 13228641
> 
> 
> Picked up this Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY1110 from a reputable online source, but would still like to verify its authenticity.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Looks OK I think. If source is reputable then I'd say you're probably fine with this one.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Nuquhs said:


> Picked up this Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY1110 from a reputable online source, but would still like to verify its authenticity.
> 
> Can anyone help?


I don't see any red flags on this AR. Looks genuine to me.


----------



## iavcodarcea

*Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16*

Hi, can anyone help me? I have to find out if this watch is real or a replica. Thank you.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16*

Fake


----------



## iavcodarcea

imagwai said:


> Fake


 can you elaborate?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16*



iavcodarcea said:


> can you elaborate?


No way is this genuine. For many reasons. Just Google CV2014 and play spot the difference (especially the movement).

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## k1985

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you guys think... no box or papers with this one.

Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can not tel anything those photos


----------



## k1985

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Ok, sorry will try to get higher res pics. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Need decent dial shots and back - not your wrist LOL


----------



## k1985

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Let's try these? Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

In my opinion good!


----------



## k1985

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I don't see any red flags on that AR, but where are the model and serial numbers? Shouldn't they be on the case back somewhere?


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Tag Heuer Carrera Caliber 16*

Two threads, both with fake watches (TAG, Omega) ? I do not want to see a third thread of you posting another fake watch.


----------



## alrsv1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Round dial shoehorned into a square case...
> 
> The maker of this junk didn't even make any effort to be convincing or even attractive in any way...
> 
> Please destroy creatively and salvage some enjoyment from this abomination.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


I'd suggest putting it in a vise and crushing slowly, and film it so we can all enjoy.


----------



## Sir_Rage_a_Lot

Hello guys.
I am very new to the world of watches and would like some help in identifying a potential fake Tag Heuer Pendulum.

It is a hand-me-down from my brother.
I've also uploaded the frontside and backside photos.















1) The original straps broke a long time ago, these are the cheap replacements he found.

2) I think it's a fake because on the backside, there is a balance wheel, driven by the hairspring.
In the Pendulum advert though, they made sure that we knew it's not supposed to be that way, as they had invented another way of driving the wheel.

I still need to be sure. Please help.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Sir_Rage_a_Lot said:


> Hello guys.
> I am very new to the world of watches and would like some help in identifying a potential fake Tag Heuer Pendulum.
> 
> It is a hand-me-down from my brother.
> I've also uploaded the frontside and backside photos.
> View attachment 13280357
> 
> View attachment 13280377
> 
> 
> 1) The original straps broke a long time ago, these are the cheap replacements he found.
> 
> 2) I think it's a fake because on the backside, there is a balance wheel, driven by the hairspring.
> In the Pendulum advert though, they made sure that we knew it's not supposed to be that way, as they had invented another way of driving the wheel.
> 
> I still need to be sure. Please help.


Worst. Fake. Ever!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Sir_Rage_a_Lot said:


> Hello guys.
> I am very new to the world of watches and would like some help in identifying a potential fake Tag Heuer Pendulum.
> 
> It is a hand-me-down from my brother.
> I've also uploaded the frontside and backside photos.
> View attachment 13280357
> 
> View attachment 13280377
> 
> 
> 1) The original straps broke a long time ago, these are the cheap replacements he found.
> 
> 2) I think it's a fake because on the backside, there is a balance wheel, driven by the hairspring.
> In the Pendulum advert though, they made sure that we knew it's not supposed to be that way, as they had invented another way of driving the wheel.
> 
> I still need to be sure. Please help.


Did your brother suggest this was real?

Don't buy any beachfront property from him....

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Sir_Rage_a_Lot

imagwai said:


> Sir_Rage_a_Lot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys.
> I am very new to the world of watches and would like some help in identifying a potential fake Tag Heuer Pendulum.
> 
> It is a hand-me-down from my brother.
> I've also uploaded the frontside and backside photos.
> View attachment 13280357
> 
> View attachment 13280377
> 
> 
> 1) The original straps broke a long time ago, these are the cheap replacements he found.
> 
> 2) I think it's a fake because on the backside, there is a balance wheel, driven by the hairspring.
> In the Pendulum advert though, they made sure that we knew it's not supposed to be that way, as they had invented another way of driving the wheel.
> 
> I still need to be sure. Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Worst. Fake. Ever!
Click to expand...

Could you please be more specific as to what led you to this conclusion? 
It will help in expanding my knowledge, and avoiding this mistake in the future.. Cheers.


----------



## Sir_Rage_a_Lot

Black5 said:


> Sir_Rage_a_Lot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys.
> I am very new to the world of watches and would like some help in identifying a potential fake Tag Heuer Pendulum.
> 
> It is a hand-me-down from my brother.
> I've also uploaded the frontside and backside photos.
> View attachment 13280357
> 
> View attachment 13280377
> 
> 
> 1) The original straps broke a long time ago, these are the cheap replacements he found.
> 
> 2) I think it's a fake because on the backside, there is a balance wheel, driven by the hairspring.
> In the Pendulum advert though, they made sure that we knew it's not supposed to be that way, as they had invented another way of driving the wheel.
> 
> I still need to be sure. Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Did your brother suggest this was real?
> 
> Don't buy any beachfront property from him....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX
Click to expand...

I didn't buy it from my brother, he's just gone for his job and i nicked it off of his room only to find it's a fake.

Could you also please elaborate as to what led you to that conclusion of it being a fake? 
It will really help me avoid future mistakes. Cheers m8.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Sir_Rage_a_Lot said:


> Could you please be more specific as to what led you to this conclusion?
> It will help in expanding my knowledge, and avoiding this mistake in the future.. Cheers.


Sorry, so much is wrong with it, I barely know where to begin. The quality of materials and finishing is not there. Oh, and its not a Pendulum! Google some pics of a real one and play spot the difference. Or go into a store and pick up a real Tag and find out what a high quality Swiss watch really looks like.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alrsv1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi all, I'm looking for some opinions on this Heuer Champion Chronograph. 
Just to be clear, I don't think it's a fake as such (I hope not anyway), I'm just aware that with these there is a lot of frakenheuers around what with them using a fairly generic case and the dials and hands being available to change them or freshen them up.

I bought it around 13 years ago from ebay, (think I paid around 300 British pounds at the time) I had the crystal replace a few years ago as it was well worn and sourced the racing strap and buckle myself as the one it came with wasn't that nice, I feel this one is more appropriate. It's run perfectly and keeps good time.

The case back is signed '1614' and on the inside 'G Monnin France'.
If anything the hands look a bit different to some I've seen and I have no idea if the movement is correct.

So really, I'm looking for the experts to tell me how close it is to being authentic.

Thanks in advance&#8230;..


----------



## djveroff

Hi! I'm looking to buy this 500m. I think it's real, but some fakes are so good! The seller has no papers or box. Let me know thanks!!!


----------



## djveroff

One more photo of the watch for the post above


----------



## Limztf

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys,

I decided to post this here because the best resource "onthedash" did not give me a definite answer.










All I know is that 17 jewels print and "antimagnetic" looks fishy. Thought Heuer dials are always clean.

Your thoughts please?

Limztf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Limztf said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I decided to post this here because the best resource "onthedash" did not give me a definite answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that 17 jewels print and "antimagnetic" looks fishy. Thought Heuer dials are always clean.
> 
> Your thoughts please?
> 
> Limztf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty hard to give you a definitive answer from that single photo, but it looks to be in remarkable condition for a watch of that vintage, so it's either been very well maintained or repaired/polished relatively recently.

A redial is entirely possible and the crown also looks like unlike anything I am familiar with from Heuer.

It could be a total fake or a franken of some sort, but without any more information I'd only be guessing that it's unlikely it came this way from it's maker.

It's certainly not a definitive answer from me though.

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Sir_Rage_a_Lot

imagwai said:


> Sir_Rage_a_Lot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please be more specific as to what led you to this conclusion?
> It will help in expanding my knowledge, and avoiding this mistake in the future.. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, so much is wrong with it, I barely know where to begin. The quality of materials and finishing is not there. Oh, and its not a Pendulum! Google some pics of a real one and play spot the difference. Or go into a store and pick up a real Tag and find out what a high quality Swiss watch really looks like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hmm.. Okay. 
Thanks for reviewing this. I'm 17 and my friends don't know better, So i'm gonna wear this anyway for quite a bit of time.
Thanks again!


----------



## teydrey

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey Everyone,

I stumbled upon this Tag Heuer Grand Carrera GMT Calibre 8 for sale. I am very interested in getting this item. It would be great if some of you here help me identify this particular watch if its a fake or not. Thanks!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



teydrey said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I stumbled upon this Tag Heuer Grand Carrera GMT Calibre 8 for sale. I am very interested in getting this item. It would be great if some of you here help me identify this particular watch if its a fake or not. Thanks!


I don't see any obvious red flags...

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## jermyzy

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wow, so many of these fakes are HORRIBLE, especially those pendulums lol!


----------



## watchkeeper

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Pre Tag Heuer. 
Why would the model number on this early Heuer Super Professional on the case back be this way? All other models I have seen the model number is a straight line this has the 4 above?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Looks like it was changed??


----------



## zserity

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey guys figured there was no better place to come to find watch experts who know what to look out for in a replica TAG.

I'm trying to find out if this watch is real or not, as it's definitely in rough condition and also missing a crown. it's a CAH1110 TAG Heuer which can be found on the first Amazon link when you google it.












































Inside with back case taken off:









Water dropplet test compared to my cheap citizen:









Also not sure if this helps but it weighs 129.6g/4.57oz with the missing crown.

Any insight is greatly appreciated


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Wha happened to the crown?

- - - Updated - - -

What happened to the crown?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



watchkeeper said:


> Pre Tag Heuer.
> Why would the model number on this early Heuer Super Professional on the case back be this way? All other models I have seen the model number is a straight line this has the 4 above?
> View attachment 13382407
> View attachment 13382407
> View attachment 13382407
> View attachment 13382407


Could be a replacement case back from a different, albeit similar, model?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



zserity said:


> Hey guys figured there was no better place to come to find watch experts who know what to look out for in a replica TAG.
> 
> I'm trying to find out if this watch is real or not, as it's definitely in rough condition and also missing a crown. it's a CAH1110 TAG Heuer which can be found on the first Amazon link when you google it.
> 
> View attachment 13384597
> 
> View attachment 13384593
> 
> View attachment 13384599
> 
> View attachment 13384601
> 
> View attachment 13384603
> 
> View attachment 13384605
> 
> 
> Inside with back case taken off:
> 
> View attachment 13384607
> 
> 
> Water dropplet test compared to my cheap citizen:
> 
> View attachment 13384609
> 
> 
> Also not sure if this helps but it weighs 129.6g/4.57oz with the missing crown.
> 
> Any insight is greatly appreciated


Real or not.
In this condition why would you bother when there are plenty of these available in better condition at very reasonable used prices.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Johnnyr1970

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi, got my own watch for sale on Ebay at the minute and have had someone call it out as a fake. I did buy it from an AD so I'd be astonished if it was - can any of you guys have a look and let me know what might be making someone think this??

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAG-Heue...591745?hash=item363a508e01:g:ZzQAAOSwTWZbg8Hi

My guess is that someone may just be trying to get the price reduced!


----------



## notional

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

You may first want to post some clearer pictures of the back of the watch. It does look a little suspicious that the front pics are clear (albeit a bit distant), but the backs are blurry.


----------



## Obaid991

Hello guys I just bought this Tag Heuer professional night-dive without papers. I am not sure if it’s real or fake can someone expert in watches let me know about this watch


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Johnnyr1970 said:


> Hi, got my own watch for sale on Ebay at the minute and have had someone call it out as a fake. I did buy it from an AD so I'd be astonished if it was - can any of you guys have a look and let me know what might be making someone think this??
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAG-Heue...591745?hash=item363a508e01:g:ZzQAAOSwTWZbg8Hi
> 
> My guess is that someone may just be trying to get the price reduced!


Welll it does not help that your first photo is for a different watch?

suggest you make it clear watch was purchased from an AD (and which one)
Also when responding to the claim, have it sent to your listing
A


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Obaid991 said:


> Hello guys I just bought this Tag Heuer professional night-dive without papers. I am not sure if it's real or fake can someone expert in watches let me know about this watch


Looks good to me


----------



## Johnnyr1970

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Welll it does not help that your first photo is for a different watch?
> 
> suggest you make it clear watch was purchased from an AD (and which one)
> Also when responding to the claim, have it sent to your listing
> A


How exactly did you come to the conclusion that the first picture was a different watch?


----------



## ferdiep

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, I'm new here and wanted to looking to consult the experts on this piece. 
It's a Heuer 1416 and I'm curious to know if the hands are real as I often see them in red and in a different design.
Pls. advise. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lawrence1972sg

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ferdiep said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here and wanted to looking to consult the experts on this piece.
> It's a Heuer 1416 and I'm curious to know if the hands are real as I often see them in red and in a different design.
> Pls. advise. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 13433283


I think you mean 1614


----------



## ferdiep

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I stand corrected, 1614. Thanks.


----------



## ferdiep

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ferdiep said:


> I stand corrected, 1614. Thanks.


Thoughts anyone? 

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## dasher39

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,
Would appreciate your experience on determining if this is real or fake. 
Tag Heuer Carrera CV2050.BD0789.


----------



## dasher39

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Guys,
Would appreciate your experience on determining if this is real or fake. 
Tag Heuer Carrera CV2050.BD0789.
View attachment 13444531
View attachment 13444533
View attachment 13444535
View attachment 13444537
View attachment 13444539
View attachment 13444543
View attachment 13444545
View attachment 13444547
View attachment 13444549


----------



## Black5

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dasher39 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Would appreciate your experience on determining if this is real or fake.
> Tag Heuer Carrera CV2050.BD0789.
> View attachment 13444531
> View attachment 13444533
> View attachment 13444535
> View attachment 13444537
> View attachment 13444539
> View attachment 13444543
> View attachment 13444545
> View attachment 13444547
> View attachment 13444549


Looks OK to me.

I believe that these used solid gold, not gold plate and are relatively uncommon.

Calibre 16 inside Circa 2011 maybe?

Many don't like TT, but I kinda like this one.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## dasher39

I enjoy the two tone because I have a gold wedding band. I have also found that any form of gold watch, obviously of decent quality, gets a lot more notice and compliments than others that are actually better watches.


----------



## dasher39

This is it on wrist and my other tt


----------



## Jr Machine

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Friends 
Although I have been following for some time, this is one my first posts, sorry for something wrong

What do you guys tell me about Aquaracer ?









Enviado de meu SM-G935F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bettenco

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I receieved this in a trade from a veteran member of WUS and had no concerns with its authenticity. I was looking to trade it as it's a touch too big for my wrist, and another member PM'd me saying it was fake, they'd seen that same serial number on other monaco's and the strap isn't a tag strap. Please advise if this is real or fake; appreciate everyone's input.

Onto the pics.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bettenco said:


> I receieved this in a trade from a veteran member of WUS and had no concerns with its authenticity. I was looking to trade it as it's a touch too big for my wrist, and another member PM'd me saying it was fake, they'd seen that same serial number on other monaco's and the strap isn't a tag strap. Please advise if this is real or fake; appreciate everyone's input.
> 
> Onto the pics.
> View attachment 13508819
> View attachment 13508821
> View attachment 13508823
> View attachment 13508825
> View attachment 13508827
> View attachment 13508831
> View attachment 13508833
> View attachment 13508835
> View attachment 13508837


I'm no expert in Monaco's, but that looks like it should to me.

The band can be replaced so I wouldn't be too concerned about that, but this one also has the quick release of the original.

If you have any concerns about the serial number, Tag Heuer or an AD should be able to clear that up pretty quickly.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I agree with Black 5. The fact that the watch has a different strap is not an indication that the watch itself is fake. Changing straps is very easy to do with the right tool. You may want to confirm which serial number the other member was talking about. Are they certain they weren't looking at the model number instead? The model is a CAW211C - and of course all models will have the same model number!


----------



## bettenco

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Does everything with the movement appear legit? Thanks for all your sage guidance.


MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I agree with Black 5. The fact that the watch has a different strap is not an indication that the watch itself is fake. Changing straps is very easy to do with the right tool. You may want to confirm which serial number the other member was talking about. Are they certain they weren't looking at the model number instead? The model is a CAW211C - and of course all models will have the same model number!


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi wis friends, I found a good deal on this waf2011. But seller has no box and no papers, he is second owner, has lot of pozitive feedback but still... What do you think?


























Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## rhoffman21

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have come across a Tag Heuer Link. I really like the watch even though its clearly been used. I'm concerned about the authenticity of the watch. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



pekshn89 said:


> Hi wis friends, I found a good deal on this waf2011. But seller has no box and no papers, he is second owner, has lot of pozitive feedback but still... What do you think?
> View attachment 13542709
> View attachment 13542715
> View attachment 13542721
> View attachment 13542719
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


Looks OK to me


----------



## pekshn89

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yeah, I belive it is ok, seller even sent me photos of the movement, it is ETA, but I gave up because bezel doesn't click and it turns in both directions.

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



pekshn89 said:


> Yeah, I belive it is ok, seller even sent me photos of the movement, it is ETA, but I gave up because bezel doesn't click and it turns in both directions.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


That AR looks to be in nice condition. Sounds like the bezel just needs a new spring clip and that is very easy to fix. The same thing has happened twice to my TAG Heuer Classic 2000 over the last (almost) 20 years and I just take it to my local service centre (or watchmaker) and they fix it over the counter while I wait.

As for the authenticity of the watch, I too don't see any red flags. Buy the seller, then the watch.


----------



## mirwaiss

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, can I get some insight into this watch. It's for sale locally for a pretty good price but wanted to confirm it it's authentic or not. Thanks


----------



## mirwaiss

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, can I get some insight into this watch. It's for sale locally for a pretty good price but wanted to confirm it it's authentic or not. Thanks

View attachment 13553781
View attachment 13553783
View attachment 13553783
View attachment 13553785
View attachment 13553787


----------



## bsh996

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi I was wondering if anyone could give me any more information on this watch. I am considering purchasing it depending on whether it is real or not. Any info/insight would be great thanks!!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bsh996 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone could give me any more information on this watch. I am considering purchasing it depending on whether it is real or not. Any info/insight would be great thanks!!


Definitely fake.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I am wondering is this a real tag or fake? Box is kind of suspisious because senna watches have box and papers with senna logo 




















View attachment 13554483


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bsh996 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone could give me any more information on this watch. I am considering purchasing it depending on whether it is real or not. Any info/insight would be great thanks!!


Fake for sure

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> I am wondering is this a real tag or fake? Box is kind of suspisious because senna watches have box and papers with senna logo
> View attachment 13554477
> 
> View attachment 13554479
> 
> View attachment 13554481
> View attachment 13554483
> View attachment 13554485


This one looks fine

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*





i guess this a video of senna f1 replica which is looking fine too 
any other opinions?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> i guess this a video of senna f1 replica which is looking fine too
> any other opinions?


The video doesn't help much as I don't understand it, so I will have to agree with imagwai.

Based only on the pictures you provided, there is no reason to doubt the authenticity of this watch.

Of course, better photos of the case back, the movement and supposedly doubtful paperwork would certainly assist in confirming it.

It's very difficult to absolutely verify authenticity with limited information, or without handling the watch.

The best we can do is note the absence of any red flags.

(It's much easier to confirm a fake if red flags are evident...).

If you have concerns, and you clearly do, then simply don't buy it.

I see these for sale pretty regularly so others will surely come along.

Best of luck.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## pekshn89

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> That AR looks to be in nice condition. Sounds like the bezel just needs a new spring clip and that is very easy to fix. The same thing has happened twice to my TAG Heuer Classic 2000 over the last (almost) 20 years and I just take it to my local service centre (or watchmaker) and they fix it over the counter while I wait.
> 
> As for the authenticity of the watch, I too don't see any red flags. Buy the seller, then the watch.


Yeah I was thinking about that but in that moment I was annoyed with the fact that seller didn't mentioned that so...

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

the descpription on the vid says 
"TAG HEUER SENNA Watches Limited Edition

First-line replica AAA +

Waterproof

Sale by free market

https: //product.mercadolivre.com.br/M ...

My WhatsApp 11 95037-7576"
so i guess thats a replica on that vid so there is replicas of tag f1 senna and on posted photos can be replica too


----------



## Black5

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> the descpription on the vid says
> "TAG HEUER SENNA Watches Limited Edition
> 
> First-line replica AAA +
> 
> Waterproof
> 
> Sale by free market
> 
> ....
> 
> so i guess thats a replica on that vid so there is replicas of tag f1 senna and on posted photos can be replica too


A poor quality video of a fake, doesn't prove anything other than fakes exist.

Despite being out of focus much of the time,the watch in the video has some obvious red flags that clearly give it away. (Case back, bracelet, Bezel...)

The watch in the photo's you posted does NOT have the same obvious red flags.

Unless you have more information that you aren't sharing that proves otherwise, there is nothing to indicate that the watch in the video is the same as the one in the photo's.

I don't know what is motivating you to continue to try to prove that the watch in the photo's is fake, but it is a pointless exercise without more photo's and information regarding the seller and the documents that you say you are concerned about. (but provided no photo's of...).

You seem to be obsessed lately with posting random photo's of various watches and asking if they are real or not, without providing much information or justification as to why and don't seem to be satisfied with the responses you are getting if they don't confirm as fakes.

I repeat - If you are uncomfortable for any reason - move on.

...and allow us to move on as well.

I would suggest that the discussion regarding this particular watch is done and the mods should edit/delete some of the content of your post (and mine) including the video and information regarding how to purchase the fake.

NEXT.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## nycnftm

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I have a ladies watch with the model number WT131C very faint on the back. Just took it to an authorized Tag dealer to get it authenticated. They said for $25 they will open it and give me a verbal answer if it is real and for $95 give me a written appraisal. $25 later I'm told it is real. My question to this board is about serial numbers. The back is very worn and it was hard to read the model number and I do not see a serial number at all. Is this possible?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



nycnftm said:


> I have a ladies watch with the model number WT131C very faint on the back. Just took it to an authorized Tag dealer to get it authenticated. They said for $25 they will open it and give me a verbal answer if it is real and for $95 give me a written appraisal. $25 later I'm told it is real. My question to this board is about serial numbers. The back is very worn and it was hard to read the model number and I do not see a serial number at all. Is this possible?


Possible, depending how it's been treated. Why don't you post a picture of the watch, front and caseback. We could probably have saved you $25 as well.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nycnftm

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Possible, depending how it's been treated. Why don't you post a picture of the watch, front and caseback. We could probably have saved you $25 as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Error "To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater. You currently have *1* posts."

So here is post #2


----------



## nycnftm

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*
















Trying again


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



nycnftm said:


> View attachment 13566323
> 
> View attachment 13566325
> 
> 
> Trying again


This looks VERY worn which could explain why the serial number is no longer visible.

This is not unusual as the serial number is stamped much lighter than other text.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## nycnftm

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

THANK YOU


----------



## gacek_kato

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi,
i have concerns about this heuer, is it chinese 7750?
View attachment 13579679


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gacek_kato said:


> Hi,
> i have concerns about this heuer, is it chinese 7750?
> View attachment 13579679


No expert on movements, but I have concerns about the model and serial numbers - doesn't look like the usual etchings to me. I think you're right to be suspicious.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Can we see a clear photo of balance wheel
TaG only USE SELLITA or ETA


----------



## Black5

*Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gacek_kato said:


> Hi,
> i have concerns about this heuer, is it chinese 7750?
> View attachment 13579679


The movement appears wrong to me as well.
Poor finishing on some visible components and a Calibre 16 marked as a Chronometer on a Day Date for a start!

Do you have any other photo's?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## gacek_kato

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> The movement appears wrong to me as well.
> Poor finishing on some visible components and a Calibre 16 marked as a Chronometer on a Day Date for a start!
> 
> Do you have any other photo's?
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


more photos


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gacek_kato said:


> more photos
> View attachment 13582019
> View attachment 13582021


It doesn't look good I'm afraid. The 5 of the "50" marker is seriously skew-whiff as well!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



gacek_kato said:


> more photos
> View attachment 13582019
> View attachment 13582021


Watch is using a ETA 7753 movement.
I have no record of Tag using that, but that does not mean they did not.
The only difference between 7750 and 7753 is 7753 does not have quick date set via crown, there is a pusher at 10 o'clock

Can you set day/date??


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Watch is using a ETA 7753 movement.
> I have no record of Tag using that, but that does not mean they did not.
> The only difference between 7750 and 7753 is 7753 does not have quick date set via crown, there is a pusher at 10 o'clock
> 
> Can you set day/date??


Even stranger is that it's marked as a Chronometer, which as far as I am aware, was never used in a CV2A10 and is poorly decorated.

It might even be a genuine ETA, (which HOROLOGIST007 will know better than me), but it's almost definitely the wrong one for this model.

The pictures seem to indicate that the applied numerals on the dial look a bit misaligned and over-sized as well.

Overall, I would stay away from this one.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Black5 called it. It's fake. Another clue is the model number. Chronometer rated TAGs use the number 5 as the first number in the model code. This one is a 2 (CV2...), meaning automatic, non chronometer graded movement. Sorry but this isn't looking good...


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*







































Is this a fake?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

looks ok nothing glaring


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

View attachment 13591163

And this one?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> View attachment 13591163
> 
> And this one?


Instead of peppering multiple threads with random photo's of watches asking if they are real, maybe you could provide some background and more Information on the watch listings you are getting them from.

I've told you before that it's not feasible to confirm with any certainty "Is this real" from a single poor picture.

All we can suggest is whether there are any obvious red flags to confirm if it is fake.

If you withhold pictures or information you are just wasting everyone's time and won't get a definitive response any way.

We want to help, but you aren't making it easy.

It seems you are very nervous about buying used, so the best advice I can give you is buy the seller and if there is any reason you are uncomfortable with the listing, just walk away.

There are plenty of these available and the right one will come along eventually for you.

P.S. This one is definitely a real photo of a real watch that may or may not be a genuine Tag Heuer Aquaracer. 



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

The quality of photos is ok so it is enough to say is that a fake or real. 
Background doesnt matter really in this case.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> The quality of photos is ok so it is enough to say is that a fake or real.
> Background doesnt matter really in this case.


The provenance of the watch can tell you much about the likelihood of whether it's a fake or not. So it is extremely relevant. As are pictures from different angles. In particular, I'd want to see the caseback. There are some good Aquaracer fakes out there. Whilst this one looks genuine, as does the pillow it's on, one picture and no other information would not be enough for me to trust anybody's opinion on a forum.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> The quality of photos is ok so it is enough to say is that a fake or real.
> Background doesnt matter really in this case.


Since you are so certain I guess you don't need us then...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

What do you mean by provenance? These are watches listed as originals, blue one is used for like one month the big date one is new with all the plastic on it. 
There wont be stories like a man came out on a gas station and offered an aquaracer for 200 bucks. 
Yes there is some relatively high quality fakes thats the reason i ask here. 
And jfyi the big date one is a fake. The dot on 60 mark is not fully filled with lum while the original tag heuer aquaracer have no free space in that dot.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> What do you mean by provenance? These are watches listed as originals, blue one is used for like one month the big date one is new with all the plastic on it.
> There wont be stories like a man came out on a gas station and offered an aquaracer for 200 bucks.
> Yes there is some relatively high quality fakes thats the reason i ask here.
> And jfyi the big date one is a fake. The dot on 60 mark is not fully filled with lum while the original tag heuer aquaracer have no free space in that dot.


By provenance, I mean...

Did you find it on eBay? Craigslist? Local pawn shop? A "friend"? And so on.
Is it being sold in the UK? US? Asia? Eastern Europe? Etc.
Is there paperwork showing it was originally sourced with an authorized dealer? If not, why not? The watch looks pretty new.
Is there a plausible reason for the sale?
Is it being sold considerably below market value?
Is the seller communicative? Do they have an evidenced history of high-value watch sales/feedback?
And anything else you can tell us.

None of these things will conclusively tell us whether a watch is fake or not, but they can throw up red flags that contribute towards a body of evidence one way or another.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> What do you mean by provenance? These are watches listed as originals, blue one is used for like one month the big date one is new with all the plastic on it.
> There wont be stories like a man came out on a gas station and offered an aquaracer for 200 bucks.
> Yes there is some relatively high quality fakes thats the reason i ask here.
> And jfyi the big date one is a fake. The dot on 60 mark is not fully filled with lum while the original tag heuer aquaracer have no free space in that dot.


By provenance, I mean...

Did you find it on eBay? Craigslist? Local pawn shop? A "friend"? And so on.
Is it being sold in the UK? US? Asia? Eastern Europe? Etc.
Is there paperwork showing it was originally sourced with an authorized dealer? If not, why not? The watch looks pretty new.
Is there a plausible reason for the sale?
Is it being sold considerably below market value?
Is the seller communicative? Do they have an evidenced history of high-value watch sales/feedback?
And anything else you can tell us.

None of these things will conclusively tell us whether a watch is fake or not, but they can throw up red flags that contribute towards a body of evidence one way or another.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> What do you mean by provenance? These are watches listed as originals, blue one is used for like one month the big date one is new with all the plastic on it.
> There wont be stories like a man came out on a gas station and offered an aquaracer for 200 bucks.
> Yes there is some relatively high quality fakes thats the reason i ask here.
> And jfyi the big date one is a fake. The dot on 60 mark is not fully filled with lum while the original tag heuer aquaracer have no free space in that dot.


Please excuse me for asking, but if you already know the "big date one" is a fake, then why are you asking on here???


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Tag have e-guarantee and some FAKES come with working e-guarantee so you wont see thats a fake untill you dont notice such details as i said above about big date.
I find watches in my local analogue of craiglist in my city so i will able to look at the watch with my own eyes and hands. No stupid offers like *omg i need money thats why im selling a 1000$ watch for 100$*. 
Thats why i am curious about the blue chrono. Because the seller seems ok to me. But since that there were a case that the fake was pretty good and even authorised service center considered watch as fake only from the second inspection. so i need all the information i can get. And forums is great thing to share information so none of us could be fooled with a fake tag.



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Please excuse me for asking, but if you already know the "big date one" is a fake, then why are you asking on here???


because when i post a watch that is suspisious to me i get answer that the watch seems to be okay 
so i posted a fake watch to see can i believe to that answers or no 
and i would like to notice that this watch was sold for 1000+$ as original tag but still it is a fake.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> i posted a fake watch to see can i believe to that answers or no


As I've said above, the Aquaracer fakes are good enough that you need detailed, in-focus, close-up pictures from different angles and with good lighting, good knowledge, and other information as well in order to make a judgement.

Anybody can post their opinion on these forums. Expert or not. And quite frequently people call it wrongly. You need to be able to tell which opinions to believe. Just as you need to also be able to trust the seller of any watch.

If I wasn't completely able to trust a seller, and had any doubts about the authenticity of a watch, I don't think I'd buy it - even if people on these forums were telling me it was fine.

Oh, and testing us in the way that you have, aside from being a bit of a pointless exercise, certainly won't win you any friends amongst the established members here.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> Tag have e-guarantee and some FAKES come with working e-guarantee so you wont see thats a fake untill you dont notice such details as i said above about big date.
> I find watches in my local analogue of craiglist in my city so i will able to look at the watch with my own eyes and hands. No stupid offers like *omg i need money thats why im selling a 1000$ watch for 100$*.
> Thats why i am curious about the blue chrono. Because the seller seems ok to me. But since that there were a case that the fake was pretty good and even authorised service center considered watch as fake only from the second inspection. so i need all the information i can get. And forums is great thing to share information so none of us could be fooled with a fake tag.
> 
> because when i post a watch that is suspisious to me i get answer that the watch seems to be okay
> so i posted a fake watch to see can i believe to that answers or no
> and i would like to notice that this watch was sold for 1000+$ as original tag but still it is a fake.


So you give forum members only bits and pieces of all the information you have available to try to deliberately fool people?

I'm done with this fool.

Where's the ignore button?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> As I've said above, the Aquaracer fakes are good enough that you need detailed, in-focus, close-up pictures from different angles and with good lighting, good knowledge, and other information as well in order to make a judgement.
> 
> Anybody can post their opinion on these forums. Expert or not. And quite frequently people call it wrongly. You need to be able to tell which opinions to believe. Just as you need to also be able to trust the seller of any watch.
> 
> If I wasn't completely able to trust a seller, and had any doubts about the authenticity of a watch, I don't think I'd buy it - even if people on these forums were telling me it was fine.
> 
> Oh, and testing us in the way that you have, aside from being a bit of a pointless exercise, certainly won't win you any friends amongst the established members here.


Im not considering myself as expert so i ask here and the only thing i get is a roast. That Black5 guy called me a fool but im not even talking to him because his messages doesnt make any sence and he have some troubles with agression control.
This thread is about busting fakes so i said how to spot a fake big date chrono aquaracer and you say that i wont make friends here. Well im not even trying. Im only trying to find out how to spot a fake.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> Im only trying to find out how to spot a fake.


Well then, try being up-front and honest, and provide the additional information requested. Then people may want to help you.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Well then, try being up-front and honest, and provide the additional information requested. Then people may want to help you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Good [life] advice.
I have no patience for those who try to deceive...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## watchsickness101

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Yes. Sorry. Still working out where what goes .

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylverlee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Watch Family,

Looking for some help at this Tag CV2010 Fangio Chrono I saw on eBay. Looking to buy it locally with cash, and so would love some help if anyone can ID this as legit. I don't know if the fakers would make a special edition like this, but not being able to see the movement makes it difficult to determine also.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-Heuer-...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137

Much love!


----------



## Sylverlee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi Watch Family,

Looking for some help at this Tag CV2010 Fangio Chrono I saw on eBay. Looking to buy it locally with cash, and so would love some help if anyone can ID this as legit. I don't know if the fakers would make a special edition like this, but not being able to see the movement makes it difficult to determine also.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-Heuer-...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137

Much love!


----------



## Sylverlee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Some additional photos.


----------



## Purpleblack7

Spotted this Omega Deville Quartz. I’m interested in buying this watch. But I’d like to know if it’s authentic. Thanks!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Purpleblack7 said:


> Spotted this Omega Deville Quartz. I'm interested in buying this watch. But I'd like to know if it's authentic. Thanks!


Try the Omega fake busters forum? This is the Tag Heuer thread.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Purpleblack7 said:


> Spotted this Omega Deville Quartz. I'm interested in buying this watch. But I'd like to know if it's authentic. Thanks!


I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest it's unlikely the fakers will have faked an Omega quartz movement so this is likely the real thing.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Sylverlee said:


> Hi Watch Family,
> 
> Looking for some help at this Tag CV2010 Fangio Chrono I saw on eBay. Looking to buy it locally with cash, and so would love some help if anyone can ID this as legit. I don't know if the fakers would make a special edition like this, but not being able to see the movement makes it difficult to determine also.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-Heuer-...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
> 
> Much love!


Not much to go on I'm afraid but could be genuine.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Sylverlee

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the reply man!

Here's another photo of the dial, and the bracelet (which looks pretty legit).

He attached a photo that showed it was +1.6 seconds a day which sounds pretty damn good. Not sure if that's something that can be gamed or not.


----------



## whiskeygolftx

Looking at this aquaracer on eBay. Any idea if it's legit?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113406154998


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



whiskeygolftx said:


> Looking at this aquaracer on eBay. Any idea if it's legit?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113406154998


I don't see any red flags


----------



## whiskeygolftx

Thanks!


----------



## IAvictorinox

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Here's an older Aquaracer. Sold by 1976vettn2v on Ebay. Thoughts? I just don't know much about Tags.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



IAvictorinox said:


> Here's an older Aquaracer. Sold by 1976vettn2v on Ebay. Thoughts? I just don't know much about Tags.
> 
> View attachment 13693895
> View attachment 13693897
> View attachment 13693895


First if all,

It's not an aquaracer, although the 2000 series is certainly one of the predecessors for that model.

No red flags I can see.
In fact it appears to be in very good cosmetic condition for a watch of that era.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## IAvictorinox

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thank you!

One more for you(and then I'll leave you alone). The previous one had an issue with the power reserve. This seems like a knowledgeable collector/seller but, again, I'm just finding my way into TAG.

Thanks again!


----------



## jnf91

*Did I just buy a fake?*

97675 model, no Swiss Made-I dunno. It was an impulse buy and I know better. Whaddya think?


----------



## Watchbreath

*Re: Did I just buy a fake?*

Looks like you got the 'amateur'.


----------



## jnf91

*Re: Did I just buy a fake?*

That's what I was afraid of. I've been going over the catalogs and my heart was sinking. Nothing matches.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Did I just buy a fake?*

Fake for sure


----------



## Black5

*Re: Did I just buy a fake?*

Yep. You did.
Sorry.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jnf91

*Re: Did I just buy a fake?*

I know better. This is an excellent learning experience and reminder to be vigilant.

Thanks, gents.


----------



## City74

*Re: Did I just buy a fake?*

Cmon people we don't discuss fakes here. Reported


----------



## jnf91

*Re: Did I just buy a fake?*



City74 said:


> Cmon people we don't discuss fakes here. Reported


I was trying to ascertain if it WAS a fake. I didn't buy it KNOWING it was a fake, or I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Did I just buy a fake?*

Moved thread to Fake Busters.


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



IAvictorinox said:


> Thank you!
> 
> One more for you(and then I'll leave you alone). The previous one had an issue with the power reserve. This seems like a knowledgeable collector/seller but, again, I'm just finding my way into TAG.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 13694223
> View attachment 13694225


Looks like a 4000 series, which are relatively rare as they were a bit of an orphan in the range at the time, and didn't sell well, or last long, sitting between the volume selling 2000, and below the Price leader 6000, with the same core 6 features of the 2000, with some borrowed design elements from both models.

From those 2 pictures, it seems correct for what it is. Counterfeiters in this era tended to stick mainly to the high priced, or high volume sellers so the relatively obscure models were often left alone.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jorgemgl

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

HI
Can I have some checks in the authenticity of this watch?
Thanks!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jorgemgl said:


> HI
> Can I have some checks in the authenticity of this watch?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 13730429
> 
> View attachment 13730435
> 
> View attachment 13730439
> 
> View attachment 13730441
> 
> View attachment 13730449


That's a No from me.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jorgemgl said:


> HI
> Can I have some checks in the authenticity of this watch?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 13730429
> 
> View attachment 13730435
> 
> View attachment 13730439
> 
> View attachment 13730441
> 
> View attachment 13730449


Doesn't look good I'm afraid

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

X3 for me. Sorry, but that's not looking good.


----------



## Tcnh

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hello. 
Is there any redflags? This watch is sold for a long time like 5-6 months but its price and condition is pretty good so im wondering why it is not sold yet. Is the serial number and movement ok?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tcnh said:


> hello.
> Is there any redflags? This watch is sold for a long time like 5-6 months but its price and condition is pretty good so im wondering why it is not sold yet. Is the serial number and movement ok?


Don't see any red flags


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Gentlemen,

I stumbled upon this watch on C24 and i need your help to check it's authenticity. I will most likely carry on with the purchase if it is authentic.
And is it a good buy for less than $700?









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tres said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I stumbled upon this watch on C24 and i need your help to check it's authenticity. I will most likely carry on with the purchase if it is authentic.
> And is it a good buy for less than $700?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Dont see any red flags. I couldn't really comment on price. It's not obscene though.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Dont see any red flags. I couldn't really comment on price. It's not obscene though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I really appreciate your help.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## VakoWatch

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey,

Is it real Bvlgari ?


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



VakoWatch said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is it real Bvlgari ?
> 
> View attachment 13761261
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761263


Wouldn't have a clue...

From the wear it looks like it could be plated base metal so I'd guess not.

Maybe try a more appropriate forum rather than Tag Heuer and you might find a better response.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## dan.05

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Tres said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I stumbled upon this watch on C24 and i need your help to check it's authenticity. I will most likely carry on with the purchase if it is authentic.
> And is it a good buy for less than $700?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


I have a CAF2110 chronograph. Similar watch and it looks good to me. I don't see an issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tres

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



dan.05 said:


> I have a CAF2110 chronograph. Similar watch and it looks good to me. I don't see an issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Noted. Thank you very much.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> Wouldn't have a clue...
> 
> From the wear it looks like it could be plated base metal so I'd guess not.
> 
> Maybe try a more appropriate forum rather than Tag Heuer and you might find a better response.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


We can guess it probably isn't genuine because of the poor rear engraving and because it isn't a chronograph but a date complication on the front. But yeah, the number of people that post in the Tag Heuer forum for this type of thing make me think the thread should be renamed so it has Tag Heuer in the title.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> We can guess it probably isn't genuine because of the poor rear engraving and because it isn't a chronograph but a date complication on the front. But yeah, the number of people that post in the Tag Heuer forum for this type of thing make me think the thread should be renamed so it has Tag Heuer in the title.


Done!


----------



## dan.05

I think this thread is great. Yes it should have had the make in the title. I too was under the assumption that it was a fake all around not just tag. 

Top thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NR500

Real or fake?

Hi everyone, long time reader first time poster. I recently bought this watch for a few hundred dollars as a fixer-upper. But, before I put any money into it I want to validate that it's real. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## NR500

Real or fake?

Hi everyone, long time reader first time poster. I recently bought this watch for a few hundred dollars as a fixer-upper. But, before I put any money into it I want to validate that it's real. Thank you for all your help.

View attachment 13767517


View attachment 13767523


View attachment 13767525


View attachment 13767531


View attachment 13767535


View attachment 13767537


View attachment 13767543


----------



## NR500

Sorry for the duplicate replies above. I can't find a way to delete the 2nd reply.


----------



## Orange_GT3

At first glance, it looks OK. I haven't studied the details though.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I agree with Orange_GT3 - at first glance it looks OK. The model number matches what the watch should look like and the movement (Calibre 16) also seems correct. But one big red flag is the price you paid - a few hundred dollars for a Carrera chronograph? Sounds like too good of a deal to be true. What can you tell us about the seller?

Looking at the details, the top chronograph button should have a red "line" around the button, and the crown should be outlined with a black line. Yours are lacking these colours, but perhaps they wore off or were cleaned off? Also, the day (Wed) looks off centred, but I'm no expert with the Carrera.

If you really want to find out, send it to TAG Heuer Customer Service for a free estimate on the cost of a service. They will be able to tell you whether the watch is fake or not (in fact, they will not service it if it is fake).

Of course, I'd be interested in seeing what others more experienced with the Carrera has to say about this one!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

My opinion is GENUINE


----------



## imagwai

I don't see any red flags either.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Other than a bit of rough treatment resulting in damage to the bezel and the loss of the red and black rings around the upper pusher and the crown, (The correct indents appear to be there however), it seems correct.

...and a bargain if it's running and only cost a few hundred.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## NR500

Black5 said:


> Other than a bit of rough treatment resulting in damage to the bezel and the loss of the red and black rings around the upper pusher and the crown, (The correct indents appear to be there however), it seems correct.
> 
> ...and a bargain if it's running and only cost a few hundred.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Hello everyone and thank you for your feedback. Let me give a few more details. I purchased the watch from a local pawn shop for $800 (no tax, cash). I'm sorry if my statement of "a few hundred dollars" seems like it was just a couple of hundred bucks. I did not intend to mislead you. I did a lot of research (especially on this forum) to try and validate that it was authentic before I purchased it. Besides it's bad shape it checked out to me (someone with no real experience). The biggest red flag to me was the cheap watch strap. Why put a $5 Chinese strap on this watch?

So I paid $800 and plan to take it to a local repair shop for the following:

1. 2nd validation of authenticity
2. Replace the sapphire crystal
3. Replace the bezel (already purchased replacement online and received it)
4. Polish the SS watch body
5. Replace the band with a TH SS band (already purchased replacement online)
6. Get a quote to repaint the red and black rings around the upper pusher and the crown (or replace them)

Mechanically it seems fine and has kept good time for 2 days now. After spending $800 I hope the work needed can be less than $500 (am I being delusional?). Therefore I'll be in a total of $1,300. While not quite a "steal" it's still cheaper than what I can find used online. Again, a big thank you to those that took the time to review my pictures and gave me their opinion. It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@NR500 - thank-you for clarifying. Yes, - $800 to me seems more than a "few hundred". Noting the condition of the watch, missing bracelet/TAG Heuer strap, and where you got it from, I'd agree that the watch is likely genuine. I'm curious what the TAG Heuer SS bracelet cost you and where you got it from. Can you please let us know? I'm interested in possibly replacing the bracelet on my Classic 2000. It's in OK shape, but I've been considering a replacement OEM bracelet.

Good luck!


----------



## NR500

Hello @MorbidSalmon00. You bet but you probably won't like my answer. Since I spent $800 on a beat up watch I'm not looking to spend a lot of money to get it to look better. I got my SS band for ~$60 and I'm pretty sure it's not authentic. But I'm okay with that. As long as it's good quality and looks good. I plan to swap out the band often anyway. 

It turns out I cannot post the link because of my low post count. I got it from etsy. The title of the listing is: TAG HEUER Sports Stainless Steel Gents Watch Strap,22MM,(TAG-19) $52.66.


----------



## Orange_GT3

NR500 said:


> Hello @MorbidSalmon00. You bet but you probably won't like my answer. Since I spent $800 on a beat up watch I'm not looking to spend a lot of money to get it to look better. I got my SS band for ~$60 and I'm pretty sure it's not authentic. But I'm okay with that. As long as it's good quality and looks good. I plan to swap out the band often anyway.
> 
> It turns out I cannot post the link because of my low post count. I got it from etsy. The title of the listing is: TAG HEUER Sports Stainless Steel Gents Watch Strap,22MM,(TAG-19) $52.66.


For $60, the bracelet will not be genuine. The real ones cost around $400 upwards and a genuine strap and deployant clasp will cost the same.


----------



## dan.05

Orange_GT3 said:


> For $60, the bracelet will not be genuine. The real ones cost around $400 upwards and a genuine strap and deployant clasp will cost the same.


I'll 2nd this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tcnh

Happy New Year!!! 






View attachment 13778881












View attachment 13778887

Is this one ok? Please say smth about its box because i have no idea how to distinguish fake box and pillow from real one.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Both look good to me
a


----------



## stoyan79

Is this one OK?
Anybody ever buy from this seller? He seems to have sold a lot of Tags?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-Aquaracer-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-WatchItem-No-WAY201A/132909623724?hash=item1ef207e9ac:g:InoAAOSwB9Fb7nQc:rk:18f:0


----------



## stoyan79

Double post.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

stoyan79 said:


> Is this one OK?
> Anybody ever buy from this seller? He seems to have sold a lot of Tags?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-Aquaracer-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-WatchItem-No-WAY201A/132909623724?hash=item1ef207e9ac:g:InoAAOSwB9Fb7nQc:rk:18f:0


Look good


----------



## Orange_GT3

stoyan79 said:


> Is this one OK?
> Anybody ever buy from this seller? He seems to have sold a lot of Tags?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-Aquaracer-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-WatchItem-No-WAY201A/132909623724?hash=item1ef207e9ac:g:InoAAOSwB9Fb7nQc:rk:18f:0





HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Look good


Read this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-aquaracer-um-watches-ebay-4863367.html.

It's likely a fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Orange_GT3 said:


> Read this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-aquaracer-um-watches-ebay-4863367.html.
> 
> It's likely a fake.


Interesting
Watch looks OK to me.
But for certain thats enough to act with extreme caution.
A


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Orange_GT3 said:


> Read this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-aquaracer-um-watches-ebay-4863367.html.
> 
> It's likely a fake.


Interesting
Watch looks OK to me.
But for certain thats enough to act with extreme caution.
A


----------



## Gurtos

Hi, guys!

As I can see it's fake. Need your help. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tcnh

the plastic wrapping shouts that it is a fake.


----------



## dan.05

Tcnh said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> View attachment 13778879
> View attachment 13778881
> View attachment 13778883
> View attachment 13778885
> View attachment 13778887
> 
> Is this one ok? Please say smth about its box because i have no idea how to distinguish fake box and pillow from real one.










box looks the business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan.05

Gurtos said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> As I can see it's fake. Need your help.
> View attachment 13780587
> 
> View attachment 13780589
> 
> View attachment 13780591
> 
> View attachment 13780593
> 
> View attachment 13780595


Wow as real as this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stoyan79

That pillow was sewn by a blind one handed man.


----------



## Black5

Nice new thread title EDIT @CMSgt bo.
That certainly makes the purpose clearer.

What has this thread become though?

Should it be changed again to "Post your known fakes and Random Tag Heuer images you find on the web with limited background information to see if you can fool as many people as possible"?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## old45

Carrera 73453. I think it looks original but hands have been replaced to something else at some point. My question would be how hard would it be to get it serviced and find some original hands?


----------



## Black5

Despite the incorrect hands you have already identified, this looks to be in remarkable condition for a watch that is close to 50 years old.

Finding original hands new could be tricky so you may have to look at pre-owned or a doner watch.

These may be close to what you need...

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage...586233?hash=item2ac0760439:g:HsIAAOSwlfNcBWQ7



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## JRF1

Hi everyone, I just received this Formula 1 chrono as a gift. It was purchased on Amazon and I'm hoping you can help determine if it's authentic or not. It also came with an instruction booklet which I neglected to take a picture of. The hand of one of the chrono dials is slightly off... can that be adjusted or does that indicate a fake? I zeroed the chrono's second hand since it was resetting at 58sec but I couldn't find any info on info on zeroing the other hand. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## JRF1

Hi everyone, I just received this Formula 1 chrono as a gift. It was purchased on Amazon and I'm hoping you can help determine if it's authentic or not. It also came with an instruction booklet which I neglected to take a picture of. The hand of one of the chrono dials is slightly off... can that be adjusted or does that indicate a fake? I zeroed the chrono's second hand since it was resetting at 58sec but I couldn't find any info on info on zeroing the other hand. Any input would be appreciated.

View attachment 13785059

View attachment 13785063

View attachment 13785065

View attachment 13785067

View attachment 13785071

View attachment 13785073

View attachment 13785075


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Surely does NOT make it fake.
A minor fix any watchmaker can do.
OR
Request a replacement
A


----------



## JRF1

Everything else look ok?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JRF1 said:


> Everything else look ok?


Yes it does.
I am pretty sure its OK


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I've got the 42mm version of that watch - the CAZ1110 (your's is the CAZ1010 - 43mm size). I don't see any red flags on the watch itself, other than some cosmetic issues (e.g. looks like some scratches on the PVD bezel and numbers on the tachymetre scale). The packaging is identical to mine which I bought from an AD. The only difference is my warranty card is stamped with the AD's information and my watch model/serial numbers are filled in. Your warranty card is blank, indicating this is from the gray market.

As for zeroing the hand on the 30 minute sub-dial, you may need to get this adjusted by a watchmaker or TAG Heuer Customer Service. Considering that your watch looks to be from the gray market, the TAG Heuer warranty would likely be void. You may have to take this up with the person who sold the watch, or get this fixed at your own expense.

Otherwise, congrats on your TAG! It's a great watch!


----------



## IAvictorinox

I have two for consideration. Thanks in advance! The caseback on the second one just doesn't look very crisp.


----------



## imagwai

IAvictorinox said:


> I have two for consideration. Thanks in advance! The caseback on the second one just doesn't look very crisp.
> 
> View attachment 13795615
> View attachment 13795617
> 
> 
> View attachment 13795621
> View attachment 13795623


I believe both to be genuine.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I agree with imagwai. The Kirium and F1 quartz both look authentic. Replicas from this era look terrible.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, hope someone can help. I purchased this off eBay, got delivered today. The marking on the rear has CAR2A11 however I believed that to have the anthracite dial, not black?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Looks good Column wheel chronoograph
Not so easy to copy


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you for the reply. It feels a good weight and certainly looks real the model number just threw me. I believe it should be CA2010 with the black dial not CA2011


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry CAR2011


----------



## Orange_GT3

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the reply. It feels a good weight and certainly looks real the model number just threw me. I believe it should be CA2010 with the black dial not CA2011


This got answered over on Calibre11.

CAR2A10 is the black dial and CAR2A11 is the anthracite dial. Either the case back or the dial has been 'replaced' making it somewhat of a 'geniune' franken-watch at best.


----------



## nokiddin

Hi all, I just won a bid on a Tag Carrera Calibre 5 Day Date Automatic on eBay and seller tells me he doesn't have a box or paperwork because it was a hand me down watch. I want to make sure it is a genuine watch so I will greatly appreciate your help with this.


----------



## imagwai

nokiddin said:


> Hi all, I just won a bid on a Tag Carrera Calibre 5 Day Date Automatic on eBay and seller tells me he doesn't have a box or paperwork because it was a hand me down watch. I want to make sure it is a genuine watch so I will greatly appreciate your help with this.


Don't see any red flags


----------



## nokiddin

imagwai said:


> Don't see any red flags


Thanks


----------



## Miller Time II

I own this exact watch. It looks good to me. Enjoy!


----------



## i20sailor

*To JRF1* Since its a quartz movement, the sub dails can be adjusted via a combination of button pushes with the crown pulled out. Check the user manual.


----------



## loutch

Hello,

I found this watch in a big lot but I'm not an expert at all so could you please let me know if it's a fake or real one?


----------



## Orange_GT3

Fake. The rotor decoration is the giveaway.


----------



## loutch

Orange_GT3 said:


> Fake. The rotor decoration is the giveaway.


Thank you for your quick answer


----------



## imagwai

Orange_GT3 said:


> Fake. The rotor decoration is the giveaway.


Agreed. Fake

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

loutch said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found this watch in a big lot but I'm not an expert at all so could you please let me know if it's a fake or real one?


Even before seeing the back and the obviously wrong movement, those sub-dials are a joke...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Kerem

any comments for the below one ?


----------



## SB101

Hi I've just bought this 972.006 and my concern is there is only the model number on the back of the watch is this correct 
Thank you in advance









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Serial numbers are not as deep as model numbers and can wear off with use.
And this appears well used, with evidence of water ingress and damage to the dial as well?

Does it run?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## SB101

Yes it's very well worn and feels so good and yes there is a slight discolouration at to top of the dial but I like that it gives it character other than not being to see a serial number all the other markings are correct 
Even the bracelet feels very nice and smooth









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## scottish_chorizo

Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. I am looking at the below 2014 Carrera and it looks genuine, however, when I compare it with the photo from the official website (please refer to last photo attached), you can see there are some differences such as the white frame around the date window, the white marks in the subdials and the "automatic" in lower case vs upper case. Is it possible that this model has slightly changed in the last few years? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orange_GT3

scottish_chorizo said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. I am looking at the below 2014 Carrera and it looks genuine, however, when I compare it with the photo from the official website (please refer to last photo attached), you can see there are some differences such as the white frame around the date window, the white marks in the subdials and the "automatic" in lower case vs upper case. Is it possible that this model has slightly changed in the last few years? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 13877371
> 
> View attachment 13877373
> 
> View attachment 13877375


You aren't comparing apples with apples. The watch you are looking to buy is a CV2010 and the one you are comparing it to is a CV201AJ.


----------



## daniel1112

Hi all!

I saw this Tag Heuer WV211B-0 and I wanted to check it's authentic! It was sold by a reputable seller on ebay but I noticed that there is no holes in the Calibre 5 movement rotor like the photos online!

Thanks in advance!

Daniel


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

daniel1112 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I saw this Tag Heuer WV211B-0 and I wanted to check it's authentic! It was sold by a reputable seller on ebay but I noticed that there is no holes in the Calibre 5 movement rotor like the photos online!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Daniel
> 
> View attachment 13878963
> View attachment 13878965
> View attachment 13878967
> View attachment 13878969
> View attachment 13878969


Thats "probably" because its using the SELLITA SW200 movement, instead of ETA
I tricky ploy by Tag.
Need to see if your watch has the Sellita Marque Depose under the balance wheel - but I suspect it does.
Yes Tag uses either ETA or now Sellita based on availability
Adam


----------



## Amabennett

*Is it Real or is it Fake, please help?*

I have recently acquired this watch and havent been able to find much information. I have never owned a Tag Heuer before and would dearly love to clean and gift to my partner if genuine. Is it real or Fake? The battery isnt working.


----------



## Amabennett

A recent acquisition. Real or fake please?


----------



## Watchbreath

*Re: Is it Real or is it Fake, please help?*

Hmmmm, something is very Chinese about that one.


----------



## lis_255

*Re: Is it Real or is it Fake, please help?*

That's the rare 0-5-0-5 seconds complication variant LOL.


----------



## Amabennett

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I'd like to congratulate you on your "recent acquisition", but alas I'm sorry to say that that Carrera is FAKE! Not even close. I hope you didn't pay too much for that one. Better yet, can you return it???


----------



## Black5

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I'd like to congratulate you on your "recent acquisition", but alas I'm sorry to say that that Carrera is FAKE! Not even close. I hope you didn't pay too much for that one. Better yet, can you return it???


Speaks the truth...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## imagwai

Black5 said:


> Speaks the truth...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Indeed. Nowhere close to genuine.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scottish_chorizo

Orange_GT3 said:


> You aren't comparing apples with apples. The watch you are looking to buy is a CV2010 and the one you are comparing it to is a CV201AJ.


Thanks Orange. They are almost the same!

YOu reckon the CV2010 it is a good apple then?


----------



## Orange_GT3

imagwai said:


> Indeed. Nowhere close to genuine.


That's a 'no' from me too.


----------



## taghut22

I just did a search over at Chrono24.com for CV211*

88 examples came back and not one had your dial layout...very odd that sub-dial with the 0-5-0-5.


----------



## taghut22

I just did a search over at Chrono24.com for CV211*

88 examples came back and not one had your dial layout...very odd that sub-dial with the 0-5-0-5.


----------



## taghut22

I had the same issue with one of the hands on my AquaRacer CAF model. The instructions in the manual worked ok to reset 3 out of the 4 hands. So I searched the web and found a fix for it...it involved going straight to the "B" pusher instead of the typical "A" then "B".


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Hello guys, what do you think about this watch? Is this a fake? I would say yes but I'm not familiar with this watches. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Black5

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Hello guys, what do you think about this watch? Is this a fake? I would say yes but I'm not familiar with this watches. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 13976323
> View attachment 13976323
> 
> 
> View attachment 13976327
> 
> 
> View attachment 13976329
> 
> 
> View attachment 13976335
> 
> 
> View attachment 13976337


What makes you think it's fake?
I'm no expert on this model, but it's a difficult one to fake and wasn't exactly high volume enough for the criminal element to bother.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Thank you for the answer.
First off all, on the back case its written sixty nine, but its clearly not a sixty nine model. And second, the clasp is not signed. I really don't know what to think, its possible to be a replacement back case? Normally it should have "microtimer" or "micrographer" written on the back.
Oh and "Tah Heuer" name is framed and I've seen that on the other models is not.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@Andrei Mihaila - if you do a bit of research, you'll find information on the TAG Heuer Microtimer. Here's an article from a reputable source:

https://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-microtimer/

From a quick 5-second glace, I'd say the watch you posted is fake based on the incorrect reference number (TAG Heuer calls this the model number which should be indicated on the case back). If you have any doubts, it's probably fake. Were you intending on buying this watch?

Also, the photos you provided aren't the best. Higher resolution photos and close ups of the case back and printing on the watch are very useful in helping us make a determination. But so far, I'd say fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @Andrei Mihaila - if you do a bit of research, you'll find information on the TAG Heuer Microtimer. Here's an article from a reputable source:
> 
> https://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-microtimer/
> 
> From a quick 5-second glace, I'd say the watch you posted is fake based on the incorrect reference number (TAG Heuer calls this the model number which should be indicated on the case back). If you have any doubts, it's probably fake. Were you intending on buying this watch?
> 
> Also, the photos you provided aren't the best. Higher resolution photos and close ups of the case back and printing on the watch are very useful in helping us make a determination. But so far, I'd say fake.


Good work


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

@MorbidSalmon00, yes maybe, I saw the ad in a local ebay like page and was curios if this think could be original. I saw the article you pointed but as Black5 said, there aren't to many fake digital Tags out there this why I was intrigued about the model and authenticity. If it was original probably I would have bought it.
Thank you for your answer! Much appreciated.


----------



## Black5

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> First off all, on the back case its written sixty nine, but its clearly not a sixty nine model. And second, the clasp is not signed. I really don't know what to think, its possible to be a replacement back case? Normally it should have "microtimer" or "micrographer" written on the back.
> Oh and "Tah Heuer" name is framed and I've seen that on the other models is not.





MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @Andrei Mihaila - if you do a bit of research, you'll find information on the TAG Heuer Microtimer. Here's an article from a reputable source:
> 
> https://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-microtimer/
> 
> From a quick 5-second glace, I'd say the watch you posted is fake based on the incorrect reference number (TAG Heuer calls this the model number which should be indicated on the case back). If you have any doubts, it's probably fake. Were you intending on buying this watch?
> 
> Also, the photos you provided aren't the best. Higher resolution photos and close ups of the case back and printing on the watch are very useful in helping us make a determination. But so far, I'd say fake.


Nice detective work guys.

Indeed, the incorrect reference number is a BIG Faux pas.

Another one to watch out for...


----------



## F_K

I bought this one a few months back, just sold it to a fellow member, and now on closer inspection it came out to be fake. Could you please confirm this before I take this up with the the person I bought it from?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

F_K said:


> I bought this one a few months back, just sold it to a fellow member, and now on closer inspection it came out to be fake. Could you please confirm this before I take this up with the the person I bought it from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hard to confirm anything from those photo's.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## imagwai

F_K said:


> I bought this one a few months back, just sold it to a fellow member, and now on closer inspection it came out to be fake. Could you please confirm this before I take this up with the the person I bought it from?


Sorry, what do you mean "now on closer inspection it came out to be fake"? What makes you think that? I also agree that the photos need to be better for us to tell much.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

F_K said:


> I bought this one a few months back, just sold it to a fellow member, and now on closer inspection it came out to be fake. Could you please confirm this before I take this up with the the person I bought it from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The photos are not clear good enough to allow us to make an accurate determination. Consider close ups of the case back, dial, movement, and bracelet. One photo has a piece of plastic covering the dial! This only raises suspicion. I realize you probably don't have the watch anymore and these may be the only photos you have. Does the model number match up (I believe it should be a WJ1110)? Where did you get the watch from originally? Did it come with original box and papers?

Can you please tell us why, or how, this watch was determined to be a fake? If it is a replica, it looks like a good one...


----------



## roland.j.garcia

I purchased my first Tag Heuer. I'm very new to this brand and am hoping to confirm its authenticity. My limited knowledge (all based on internet research) says it looks legit. it was purchased as a Monaco automatic.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

It looks like it is a CW2111 but the case back looks off and appears to be missing the reference number and serial number. There is something about the dial that doesn't look right too. I'm not 100% sure but I think you might have a fake. Let's see what others say though.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Orange_GT3 said:


> It looks like it is a CW2111 but the case back looks off and appears to be missing the reference number and serial number. There is something about the dial that doesn't look right too. I'm not 100% sure but I think you might have a fake. Let's see what others say though.


My observations as well. It is possible that the watch got over polished to the point that the model and serial numbers have vanished. But that would be way too much polishing and would create problems like this. Can you tell us where/how you got the watch? I wouldn't expect you to tell us how much, but if you got a rather large discount, that would be a red flag too.


----------



## Black5

Orange_GT3 said:


> It looks like it is a CW2111 but the case back looks off and appears to be missing the reference number and serial number. There is something about the dial that doesn't look right too. I'm not 100% sure but I think you might have a fake. Let's see what others say though.


My thoughts exactly.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Orangecurrent

Shots of the movement would help, but I would say this is a fake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roland.j.garcia

Orangecurrent said:


> Shots of the movement would help, but I would say this is a fake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this something a novice like myself can do? Is it just unscrewing the four screws on the back?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Sorry, I can't help you on that one. I've never taken the case back off any of my watches. But yes, I assume you could just unscrew the 4 screws. This is much different than the typical caseback that would need a specialized tool to remove. I know this goes without saying...but be very careful when you do this.

Have you checked out the Ultimate Guide to the TAG Heuer Monaco? I've put a link here:

https://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-monaco-re-edition/

There's lots of other articles about the Monaco on the Calibre 11 website. You may have already checked these out. Good luck.


----------



## Orangecurrent

Re: Monaco. I have not opened that case before. My opinion was similar to others (Face/hands/logo and case back). However, the photos are not the greatest (no criticism) so the flashes/highlights on the polished and white components seem to be exaggerated and therefore make things look odd when perhaps they are not. (A polished plexi would help, too). A direct side view of the crown side could help members here as well as movement images. Best way to know if it is real or fake, is to take it to your local AD for service. That is one way to know for sure and get a good service to last the next 5+ years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F_K

Black5 said:


> Hard to confirm anything from those photo's.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...





imagwai said:


> Sorry, what do you mean "now on closer inspection it came out to be fake"? What makes you think that? I also agree that the photos need to be better for us to tell much.





MorbidSalmon00 said:


> The photos are not clear good enough to allow us to make an accurate determination. Consider close ups of the case back, dial, movement, and bracelet. One photo has a piece of plastic covering the dial! This only raises suspicion. I realize you probably don't have the watch anymore and these may be the only photos you have. Does the model number match up (I believe it should be a WJ1110)? Where did you get the watch from originally? Did it come with original box and papers?
> 
> Can you please tell us why, or how, this watch was determined to be a fake? If it is a replica, it looks like a good one...


I am sorry about the delay, it has been a crazy week at work (tax season).

I bought the watch with no papers... (do'h!)

The one thing that leads me to believe that it is fake is the pip: it just fell off, as if it was glued on cheaply.

The movement seems legitimate, as far as a ETA F06.111 goes, but I see no TAG Heuer stamps on it. Is this correct?


----------



## Black5

F_K said:


> I am sorry about the delay, it has been a crazy week at work (tax season).
> 
> I bought the watch with no papers... (do'h!)
> 
> The one thing that leads me to believe that it is fake is the pip: it just fell off, as if it was glued on cheaply.
> 
> The movement seems legitimate, as far as a ETA F06.111 goes, but I see no TAG Heuer stamps on it. Is this correct?
> 
> View attachment 14005403
> 
> View attachment 14005409


Still hard to conclusively decide this is fake based on that alone.
I don't know what that bit of plastic is in front of the watch, but the pip seems to be attached to it?

They ARE glued in, so a bit of force could certainly pull it out.

The movements are usually signed, but this could also be a replacement movement of the correct type which could have occurred as part of a service or even a warranty claim.

Not enough here to conclusively call it a fake or not.

You should ask the buyer for more photo's including the case back as this is inadequate.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## F_K

Black5 said:


> Still hard to conclusively decide this is fake based on that alone.
> I don't know what that bit of plastic is in front of the watch, but the pip seems to be attached to it?
> 
> They ARE glued in, so a bit of force could certainly pull it out.
> 
> The movements are usually signed, but this could also be a replacement movement of the correct type which could have occurred as part of a service or even a warranty claim.
> 
> Not enough here to conclusively call it a fake or not.
> 
> You should ask the buyer for more photo's including the case back as this is inadequate.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


The plastic is just some tape to save the pip from getting lost. I will try to get more pictures of the case back, and is there anything else that may give it away for me to post pictures of?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## F_K

Black5 said:


> Still hard to conclusively decide this is fake based on that alone.
> I don't know what that bit of plastic is in front of the watch, but the pip seems to be attached to it?
> 
> They ARE glued in, so a bit of force could certainly pull it out.
> 
> The movements are usually signed, but this could also be a replacement movement of the correct type which could have occurred as part of a service or even a warranty claim.
> 
> Not enough here to conclusively call it a fake or not.
> 
> You should ask the buyer for more photo's including the case back as this is inadequate.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


More pictures...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

F_K said:


> More pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks real to me.

The 2 piece links are not typically replicated properly by the fakes and the movement looks correct for that model.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## F_K

Black5 said:


> Looks real to me.
> 
> The 2 piece links are not typically replicated properly by the fakes and the movement looks correct for that model.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


So I thought about the links. I appreciate your input.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Also the model number (WJ1112) on the caseback seems to make sense. I think this is a genuine Link Quartz, second generation. I've attached a cool article below. I didn't realize they just glued in the lume pip. My guess is that this watch is genuine. But that's just my 50 cents worth.

https://www.calibre11.com/ultimate-guide-tag-heuer-link/


----------



## amoose55

Hi everyone, just purchased this used from a grey market dealer. No box or papers. Just wanted to see if everyone thinks this is authentic. Tag Heuer Aquaracer.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Found a fake TAG Heuer "Link Calibre 36", advertised as a "TAG Heuer calibre 16", Model 2000 on Chrono 24. I reported it as fake. Take a look and please do the same:

https://www.chrono24.ca/tagheuer/calibre-16--id10304625.htm


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Found a fake TAG Heuer "Link Calibre 36", advertised as a "TAG Heuer calibre 16", Model 2000 on Chrono 24. I reported it as fake. Take a look and please do the same:
> 
> https://www.chrono24.ca/tagheuer/calibre-16--id10304625.htm


Its Fake - no doubt
A


----------



## Black5

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Found a fake TAG Heuer "Link Calibre 36", advertised as a "TAG Heuer calibre 16", Model 2000 on Chrono 24. I reported it as fake. Take a look and please do the same:
> 
> https://www.chrono24.ca/tagheuer/calibre-16--id10304625.htm


That's actually not even close to convincing...

And being sold via a Jeweller???



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## roland.j.garcia

Looking for a Monaco. The first one turned out to be questionable. Trying to avoid another loss. How does this look?









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## qishay

Hello,

I am looking at an offer in Ebay:

for TAG-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-GMT-Automatic-WAV5112-BA0901-Wrist-Watch-for-Men/153441827743.

Do you think it is a real watch? The box seems from another Tag and there are no documents?


----------



## imagwai

roland.j.garcia said:


> Looking for a Monaco. The first one turned out to be questionable. Trying to avoid another loss. How does this look?


Not 100% on it, but I think this one is good.


----------



## aleksejeremeev

amoose55 said:


> Hi everyone, just purchased this used from a grey market dealer. No box or papers. Just wanted to see if everyone thinks this is authentic. Tag Heuer Aquaracer.
> View attachment 14038449
> View attachment 14038451
> View attachment 14038453


China is very much moving forward. especially on models tag heuer . Visually without opening not to define. the road you in service.


----------



## Black5

aleksejeremeev said:


> China is very much moving forward. especially on models tag heuer . Visually without opening not to define. the road you in service.


Are you suggesting that this is a Chinese fake?
It looks very convincing and I don't see anything that obviously calls out fake?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

imagwai said:


> Not 100% on it, but I think this one is good.


It has the piggy back chronograph movement stagger which is a Dubois-Depraz thing which is correct for this model.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## aleksejeremeev

I said that we should look at the movement in the official service. I've seen very good copies before. Your watch may be original. But to know 100% it is necessary to watch the movement


----------



## aleksejeremeev

View attachment 14065169







This watch a copy. Look at the quality.


----------



## Black5

aleksejeremeev said:


> View attachment 14065169
> View attachment 14065171
> 
> This watch a copy. Look at the quality.


Better quality pictures would help.
Those are too small and blurry to see anything useful.
Poor pictures in a for sale listing are sometimes an indicator that the seller has something to hide.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## aleksejeremeev

I completely agree with you.


----------



## thirteenstepper

Hey guys, first off, I know, I know, first time poster already trying to leech off the forum but I was unable to locate any other info on fake Tag Heuer elsewhere. I thank you ahead of time and appreciate your advice!

I purchased this watch grey market a couple days ago. She's a beauty but the immediately upon reception, in the mail, I noticed the pip seemed off. It's missing the metal surround cylinder that appears to be prevalent on all pictures I've found of this piece on the Tag Heuer site plus sale threads on chrono24 and many others.

The watch came with a blank warranty card, box, hang tags with matching serial number and booklet.

One other item that has me tweaked, the serial number on this watch is only one digit off from the serial number of a watch being sold on a very popular and well know fake watch website. I find that coincidence to be relevant.

Here are some pics


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

thirteenstepper said:


> Hey guys, first off, I know, I know, first time poster already trying to leech off the forum but I was unable to locate any other info on fake Tag Heuer elsewhere. I thank you ahead of time and appreciate your advice!
> 
> I purchased this watch grey market a couple days ago. She's a beauty but the immediately upon reception, in the mail, I noticed the pip seemed off. It's missing the metal surround cylinder that appears to be prevalent on all pictures I've found of this piece on the Tag Heuer site plus sale threads on chrono24 and many others.
> 
> The watch came with a blank warranty card, box, hang tags with matching serial number and booklet.
> 
> One other item that has me tweaked, the serial number on this watch is only one digit off from the serial number of a watch being sold on a very popular and well know fake watch website. I find that coincidence to be relevant.
> 
> Here are some pics


Very hard to tell with these Aquaracers, as the fakes are good. I'm not liking the Tag Heuer logo engraving on your caseback, though. Are you able to open the caseback and post a pic of the movement?


----------



## Black5

thirteenstepper said:


> Hey guys, first off, I know, I know, first time poster already trying to leech off the forum but I was unable to locate any other info on fake Tag Heuer elsewhere. I thank you ahead of time and appreciate your advice!
> 
> I purchased this watch grey market a couple days ago. She's a beauty but the immediately upon reception, in the mail, I noticed the pip seemed off. It's missing the metal surround cylinder that appears to be prevalent on all pictures I've found of this piece on the Tag Heuer site plus sale threads on chrono24 and many others.
> 
> The watch came with a blank warranty card, box, hang tags with matching serial number and booklet.
> 
> One other item that has me tweaked, the serial number on this watch is only one digit off from the serial number of a watch being sold on a very popular and well know fake watch website. I find that coincidence to be relevant.
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No red flags that are obvious to me, although imagwai is right, these are popular to copy and getting scary good.
The serial number being that close is possibly just unlucky and doesn't mean much.
I believe that Tag Heuer randomises their serial numbers so they aren't in production order or sequence.
The copies will sometimes borrow a real serial from a real watch anyway.
The fake sites will also often use photo's of real watches to suck people in - keep in mind that ethics and honesty are kind of oxymorons in that industry and you aren't always going to get anything close to what you see in an online photo.
Opening it up will clear up your doubts immediately.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## yankeexpress

Have a theory that all tag AR cases, backs, inserts, crystals and hands & dials are made in China and some slip out the door locally to end up with other movements inside on the grey market. So technically all is legit except the movement, and It is the movement that matters. Just my theory.


----------



## thirteenstepper

Thanks for the comments guys.

I have since confirmed this to be in fact a replica.

The pip and the triangle surrounding the pip is off centered. As well the font is off, the Tag Heuer logo is off, the case back is wrong. The cyclops is incorrect.

The easiest and most obvious tell is the pip. The pip is glued on the fake while on the genuine it's embedded.

This watch foiled even the most experienced WIS. Be careful.

There's no chance the serial number being that close is just a coincidence. tag produces millions of watches and the chance my watch is 1 digit off from the fake being sold on Puretime is one in a million.

If it smells and looks like ...., it's .....

Fake









Authentic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

thirteenstepper said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> I have since confirmed this to be in fact a replica.
> 
> The pip and the triangle surrounding the pip is off centered. As well the font is off, the Tag Heuer logo is off, the case back is wrong. The cyclops is incorrect.
> 
> The easiest and most obvious tell is the pip. The pip is glued on the fake while on the genuine it's embedded.
> 
> This watch foiled even the most experienced WIS. Be careful.
> 
> There's no chance the serial number being that close is just a coincidence. tag produces millions of watches and the chance my watch is 1 digit off from the fake being sold on Puretime is one in a million.
> 
> If it smells and looks like ...., it's .....
> 
> Fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good pickup.

I hope you were able to get a full refund?

Which grey dealer did you buy it from?
If they are selling fakes, it would be good to warn the community to avoid.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

I ran the serial number - did not show as FAKE - not that means so much.
Have you a movement photo.

Its IMpossible for Tag to:
1) Makes "millions of watches"
2) Get cases/dials made in china!

To be SWISS over 95% must be made in Switzerland


----------



## thirteenstepper

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I ran the serial number - did not show as FAKE - not that means so much.
> Have you a movement photo.
> 
> Its IMpossible for Tag to:
> 1) Makes "millions of watches"
> 2) Get cases/dials made in china!
> 
> To be SWISS over 95% must be made in Switzerland


Correct the serial # doesn't show as Fake, I don't think the Tag Heuer Warranty verification is setup to provide a response as 'fake'

The website does show the serial # is not recognized.

I was exaggerating regarding the millions of watches per year comment but I believe my point was made.

No as per the request of the seller, I did not open the watch. That is not required to determine this watch is not authentic. The tells are present and I've provided the proof.

I could be wrong and if I am then..................

Do you believe it to be authentic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

thirteenstepper said:


> Correct the serial # doesn't show as Fake,
> 
> .................
> 
> Do you believe it to be authentic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really did not study it that closely - I kinda got confused what was your watch and if you (or some-one) had posted a "genuine" piece.

So, no comment
A


----------



## yankeexpress

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I ran the serial number - did not show as FAKE - not that means so much.
> Have you a movement photo.
> 
> Its IMpossible for Tag to:
> 1) Makes "millions of watches"
> 2) Get cases/dials made in china!
> 
> To be SWISS over 95% must be made in Switzerland


Where do you get "95%" from?

We know Omega makes many parts in China, so do many other "Swiss" watchmakers.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@thirteenstepper - The two sets of photos of your "fake" watch (post #3816 vs post #3820) - these don't look like the same watch? In your original post, the lume pip in the triangle (on the bezel) looks centered correctly. Yet, in the photo of the watch where you identify it as fake, the lume pip is clearly off-centered. Maybe it's just me???


----------



## Black5

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @thirteenstepper - The two sets of photos of your "fake" watch (post #3816 vs post #3820) - these don't look like the same watch? In your original post, the lume pip in the triangle (on the bezel) looks centered correctly. Yet, in the photo of the watch where you identify it as fake, the lume pip is clearly off-centered. Maybe it's just me???


Not just you.
That's what I saw as well.
They certainly look like different watches to me.

@thirteenstepper - can you advise which grey market dealer sold you the supposed fake?
Did they accept that it was a fake and refund you on that basis?

If you just returned or exchanged it, then it is likely that it will go back into stock to be sold to another unsuspecting buyer so it would be good to out them here to warn others.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

GLAD - I am NOT the ONLY person confused!


----------



## thirteenstepper

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @thirteenstepper - The two sets of photos of your "fake" watch (post #3816 vs post #3820) - these don't look like the same watch? In your original post, the lume pip in the triangle (on the bezel) looks centered correctly. Yet, in the photo of the watch where you identify it as fake, the lume pip is clearly off-centered. Maybe it's just me???


No it's not you, I see it as well.

It must the different angles, I can assure you the fake is the same watch.

To be clear, the tell is the triangle but more importantly the tell is the pip is embedded in the genuine and appears to be simply glued on the fake.

I'll try to make it more clear as I'm hoping you guys will see what I'm seeing. I don't know how this is confusing some folks.

Photo of the fake, look at the pip, it's glued on.










Photo of the genuine, look at the pip, it's embedded in the bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirteenstepper

Black5 said:


> Not just you.
> That's what I saw as well.
> They certainly look like different watches to me.
> 
> @thirteenstepper - can you advise which grey market dealer sold you the supposed fake?
> Did they accept that it was a fake and refund you on that basis?
> 
> If you just returned or exchanged it, then it is likely that it will go back into stock to be sold to another unsuspecting buyer so it would be good to out them here to warn others.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


I cannot reveal the seller as I whole heartedly believe he did not intentionally sell me a fake watch.

I've been fully refunded and the watch is being returned to be taken to a watch maker and opened.

That's what I'm trying to do by posting here is warn others but clearly my message is being missed by even some of the most senior members.

Again I accidentally used a different picture taken from a slightly different angle of the same watch. My bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL_Nacho

Please advise re Tag Formula 1 (quartz)

Hey guys, just purchased this from Chronext a few weeks ago. Hoping this is real? Never purchased from them before. I replaced the NATO with a Hirsch strap.







Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

Don't see any red flags - if it came from Chronext, you're likely fine.


----------



## AL_Nacho

Ok thanks - got a bit paranoid after reading some of the comments here saying (and fairly so) that things could be missed given how many items pass through entities like Chronext and Jomashop. Thanks again!


----------



## JoelBarrett

Lots of great info coming from this thread. Much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legrant55

Is this real or fake calibre16


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Legrant55 said:


> Is this real or fake calibre16


It's a fake, and not a very good one.


----------



## imagwai

CMSgt Bo said:


> It's a fake, and not a very good one.


Agreed


----------



## bean2k78

imagwai said:


> Agreed


+1


----------



## bean2k78

imagwai said:


> Agreed


The quality of the image doesn't help either... but it does look fake.


----------



## Opettaja

thirteenstepper said:


> No it's not you, I see it as well.
> 
> It must the different angles, I can assure you the fake is the same watch.
> 
> To be clear, the tell is the triangle but more importantly the tell is the pip is embedded in the genuine and appears to be simply glued on the fake.
> 
> I'll try to make it more clear as I'm hoping you guys will see what I'm seeing. I don't know how this is confusing some folks.
> 
> Photo of the fake, look at the pip, it's glued on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the genuine, look at the pip, it's embedded in the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks perfectly legit to me...


----------



## TurtleGod

Is this watch real and if it is does anyone know the price? It was bought by my brother in Hong Kong during the 90's


----------



## TurtleGod

Photos


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

TurtleGod said:


> Photos


FAKE


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> FAKE


X2 - not even close.


----------



## imagwai

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> X2 - not even close.


Fake X3

And for some reason they always are when you see the word "brother" in the post.


----------



## MrLazyDuck

I'm probably going to buy this unless you guys see anything wrong with it? Thank you.


----------



## Black5

MrLazyDuck said:


> I'm probably going to buy this unless you guys see anything wrong with it? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 14213535
> 
> 
> View attachment 14213537
> 
> 
> View attachment 14213545
> 
> 
> View attachment 14213541


Nothing of any concern that I can see.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

imagwai said:


> Fake X3
> 
> And for some reason they always are when you see the word "brother" in the post.


Or an uncle, or the best one is a "friend who knows nothing about watches"...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## usnsailor620

Hello everyone,

I need your help in authenticating this watch. I tried to do my own research but I could not find anything about it. Seller claims that he bought it in Dubai. No papers. Sorry about the quality of pics, it's all I got for now. Thanks!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

usnsailor620 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need your help in authenticating this watch. I tried to do my own research but I could not find anything about it. Seller claims that he bought it in Dubai. No papers. Sorry about the quality of pics, it's all I got for now. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be a No from me...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Orangecurrent

usnsailor620 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need your help in authenticating this watch. I tried to do my own research but I could not find anything about it. Seller claims that he bought it in Dubai. No papers. Sorry about the quality of pics, it's all I got for now. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fake....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLazyDuck

Thank you Black5. I've bought that Grand Carrera on the previous page, absolutely love it.


----------



## jrmckins

Looks good to me. The number on the back comes up clean in trusted.com


----------



## twr7cx

Does TAG Heuer have a big fake problem?

I've recently fallen for the old WAH1111 Formula 1. Checking on eBay there is a seller, tradenvint, listing one https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TAG-HEU...594614?hash=item4202ba22f6:g:R9IAAOSwj-Bc~~he

But looking through their sold items they've sold 13 of the exact same model since 18 March < https://www.ebay.com.au/sch/m.html?...=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=wah1111&_sacat=0 > which just seems suspicious. While each listing seems to have different pictures the watch is always in the same good condition with the same sized (20cm) bracelet... Seems suspicious...

Can authenticity be easily verified from the quartz movement after removing the caseback or have the fakes progressed that far too now?


----------



## Black5

twr7cx said:


> Does TAG Heuer have a big fake problem?
> 
> I've recently fallen for the old WAH1111 Formula 1. Checking on eBay there is a seller, tradenvint, listing one https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TAG-HEU...594614?hash=item4202ba22f6:g:R9IAAOSwj-Bc~~he
> 
> But looking through their sold items they've sold 13 of the exact same model since 18 March < https://www.ebay.com.au/sch/m.html?...=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=wah1111&_sacat=0 > which just seems suspicious. While each listing seems to have different pictures the watch is always in the same good condition with the same sized (20cm) bracelet... Seems suspicious...
> 
> Can authenticity be easily verified from the quartz movement after removing the caseback or have the fakes progressed that far too now?


Tag Heuer has no more problems than any other high profile watch brand. If anything, the fakes of the more expensive brands - such as Rolex, AP, Hublot, PP etc, are much better quality because the criminals can invest more due to the higher return per piece.

They would be unlikely to be investing in a genuine movement, or even attempting to fake a movement at this level, so it would be immediately obvious as a fake when opened up.

This seller could simply have acquired a large stockpile of the same watch from an AD, or a distributor who was overstocked.

They have 100% feedback and appear to be linked to a genuine business, which would be an unlikely way for a purveyor of fakes to work.

They usually use a bunch of transient accounts with fake sales histories and feedback.

20mm, (not cm), is simply the standard bracelet width, so certainly not an issue.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

twr7cx said:


> Does TAG Heuer have a big fake problem?
> 
> I've recently fallen for the old WAH1111 Formula 1. Checking on eBay there is a seller, tradenvint, listing one https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TAG-HEU...594614?hash=item4202ba22f6:g:R9IAAOSwj-Bc~~he
> 
> But looking through their sold items they've sold 13 of the exact same model since 18 March < https://www.ebay.com.au/sch/m.html?...=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=wah1111&_sacat=0 > which just seems suspicious. While each listing seems to have different pictures the watch is always in the same good condition with the same sized (20cm) bracelet... Seems suspicious...
> 
> Can authenticity be easily verified from the quartz movement after removing the caseback or have the fakes progressed that far too now?


Every watch company is faked.
Even the junk watches of Tissot and Citizen - why not TAG?
Indeed Tag is easier because their watches were cheap ETA movements


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

jrmckins said:


> Looks good to me. The number on the back comes up clean in trusted.com


Hmm. I'm not sure. I don't like the way the serial number appears on the caseback. It looks like someone etched the numbers in by hand. It should be crisp with the same font as the model number - which I also cannot see clearly. Sorry, wish I could be more conclusive or helpful. Are you intending on buying this watch? I would personally hold off...


----------



## Black5

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Every watch company is faked.
> Even the junk watches of Tissot and Citizen - why not TAG?
> Indeed Tag is easier because their watches were cheap ETA movements


Are you suggesting that all Tissots and Citizen's are junk?

I've been happy with mine and most of my Citizen watches date back to the 70's and 80's and still run solidly.

They are hardly Junk.

And are you implying that cheap ETA quartz movements are easier to fake?

Just like the same cheap ETA quartz movements that are common in Tissots and many other Swatch group brands?

In fact I own a Tag Heuer and a Tissot that share the EXACT same quartz chronograph movement, just different branding and decoration so they do NOT look the same.

The generic ETA version also exists and no doubt was available, but the fakers wouldn't have bothered spending time and effort disguising these as the cost would have been prohibitive to make a high quality copy of a movement that isn't even on display in a relatively low value watch.

I maintain that most fake Quartz watches will use a generic Chinese quartz movement that will be easily recognisable as such as soon as the watch is opened.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure. I don't like the way the serial number appears on the caseback. It looks like someone etched the numbers in by hand. It should be crisp with the same font as the model number - which I also cannot see clearly. Sorry, wish I could be more conclusive or helpful. Are you intending on buying this watch? I would personally hold off...


Agree.

Your eyes are better than mine @MorbidSalmon00 as I can barely make out the outline of the numbers and the last digit of the serial definitely looks dodgy.

Just because a serial number comes up clean, just means that it exists, it doesn't mean that it exists uniquely on that watch.

Good fakes will "borrow" genuine serial numbers from a real watch.

Better pictures would help to identify if any other irregularities exist.

By the way, it's filthy, and if for sale, the seller hasn't even bothered to clean it, which would put me off immediately as a watch that clearly hasn't been looked after anyway.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jrmckins

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure. I don't like the way the serial number appears on the caseback. It looks like someone etched the numbers in by hand. It should be crisp with the same font as the model number - which I also cannot see clearly. Sorry, wish I could be more conclusive or helpful. Are you intending on buying this watch? I would personally hold off...


I bought it and it's waiting for me when I get home from my business trip tomorrow. I'll get it checked out and deal with it if it's a fake. I used paypal and the guy added on the invoice that it was a real tag. so I should be covered.


----------



## jrmckins

jrmckins said:


> Looks good to me. The number on the back comes up clean in trusted.com
> 
> View attachment 14218617
> 
> 
> View attachment 14218619


Took it to my favorite watch repair place. He confirmed it's legit.


----------



## Kewrock

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake?
The back says "Chronograp"
I googles Calibre 36. None like this one turned up. The only thing that looks C36 is the crown.















https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-Mens-Monaco-Automatic-Chronograph-24-Caliber-36-Swiss-Made/202712209854?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160811114145%26meid%3Dd379e4e2ff5745669c9c26718c64538f%26pid%3D100667%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D273663638680%26itm%3D202712209854&_trksid=p2045573.c100667.m2042&LH_BIN=1


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Kewrock said:


> Fake?
> The back says "Chronograp"
> I googles Calibre 36. None like this one turned up. The only thing that looks C36 is the crown.
> View attachment 14250311
> 
> View attachment 14250313
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-Mens-Monaco-Automatic-Chronograph-24-Caliber-36-Swiss-Made/202712209854?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160811114145%26meid%3Dd379e4e2ff5745669c9c26718c64538f%26pid%3D100667%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D273663638680%26itm%3D202712209854&_trksid=p2045573.c100667.m2042&LH_BIN=1


Its clearly a pathetic fake.
The sad part is people are bidding for it!
This seller also has another fake Monaco listed as well.
I've reported both.
Hopefully others will as well and they'll come down before someone gets ripped off.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## bitt3n

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Should I have any concerns about the authenticity or condition here? Thanks for your help.










gallery:


http://imgur.com/yIYmhln


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bitt3n said:


> Should I have any concerns about the authenticity or condition here? Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallery:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yIYmhln


I can only see one image and it looks like a 3647 Carrera 45 but I'm on mobile and can't get enough resolution to notice any immediate concerns or comment on condition.

If original it would be over 50 years old and have a Valjoux 92 movement.

Do you have any more photo's?
Is this for sale?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## bitt3n

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Black5 said:


> I can only see one image and it looks like a 3647 Carrera 45 but I'm on mobile and can't get enough resolution to notice any immediate concerns or comment on condition.
> 
> If original it would be over 50 years old and have a Valjoux 92 movement.
> 
> Do you have any more photo's?
> Is this for sale?
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


oops, that was supposed to be a gallery, here are more pictures:


http://imgur.com/IhpmIDC


The watch is for sale but the owner is not particularly responsive to my inquiries, despite having decent references


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bitt3n said:


> oops, that was supposed to be a gallery, here are more pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IhpmIDC
> 
> 
> The watch is for sale but the owner is not particularly responsive to my inquiries, despite having decent references


Looks like the real thing at first glance.

The movement appears correct as well.

I'll have another look on a larger screen when I get home. (Tapatalk on mobile has it's limits LOL).

They can't be in too much of a rush to get rid if it and with a vintage piece like this it's so important to buy the seller.

These are relatively rare, especially in good condition, so the key question may not be whether or not the watch is real, but rather if they actually have it in their possession.

Just ask for specific fresh pictures or with an identifier.

Reverse image search is your friend.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## augustop

Hi guys,

Do you think this watch would be fake?
ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-43mm-AQUARACER-CAL-5-CERAMIC-BLACK-NEW-WAY201A-BA0927-MAKE-OFFER/273906414424?epid=12031271874&hash=item3fc6183358:g:sHwAAOSw0qdcYk9M&autorefresh=true

So many Tag Heuer sales, looks a bit dodgy to me. What do you think?


----------



## jrmckins

augustop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think this watch would be fake?
> ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-43mm-AQUARACER-CAL-5-CERAMIC-BLACK-NEW-WAY201A-BA0927-MAKE-OFFER/273906414424?epid=12031271874&hash=item3fc6183358:g:sHwAAOSw0qdcYk9M&autorefresh=true
> 
> So many Tag Heuer sales, looks a bit dodgy to me. What do you think?


I cleaned up the link for you: https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-...CK-NEW-WAY201A-BA0927-MAKE-OFFER/273906414424


----------



## Black5

augustop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think this watch would be fake?
> ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-43mm-AQUARACER-CAL-5-CERAMIC-BLACK-NEW-WAY201A-BA0927-MAKE-OFFER/273906414424?epid=12031271874&hash=item3fc6183358:g:sHwAAOSw0qdcYk9M&autorefresh=true
> 
> So many Tag Heuer sales, looks a bit dodgy to me. What do you think?


What makes you think it's dodgy?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## imagwai

augustop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think this watch would be fake?
> ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-43mm-AQUARACER-CAL-5-CERAMIC-BLACK-NEW-WAY201A-BA0927-MAKE-OFFER/273906414424?epid=12031271874&hash=item3fc6183358:g:sHwAAOSw0qdcYk9M&autorefresh=true
> 
> So many Tag Heuer sales, looks a bit dodgy to me. What do you think?


Pics too small on my mobile but even so, these watches are faked well so can be hard to tell. Checking out the seller is important. This one has lots of good feedback, though, and no negatives. If you're concerned, then buy from an authorized dealer.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## augustop

Black5 said:


> What makes you think it's dodgy?


Well, the price, also some other ads he has accepted offers well bellow the original and adverted price.

Also this part on his ad:
_"**THERE IS NO WARRANTY! NO WARRANTY CARD! NO RETURNS!..."_



> This one has lots of good feedback, though, and no negatives.


I can see some old posts here with sellers with good reviews but selling fake watches.

I am not sure, just think it is too good to be true, but if is true, I am attempted to buy, that is why getting some advise here.


----------



## Black5

augustop said:


> Well, the price, also some other ads he has accepted offers well bellow the original and adverted price.
> 
> Also this part on his ad:
> _"**THERE IS NO WARRANTY! NO WARRANTY CARD! NO RETURNS!..."_
> 
> I can see some old posts here with sellers with good reviews but selling fake watches.
> 
> I am not sure, just think it is too good to be true, but if is true, I am attempted to buy, that is why getting some advise here.


They could have picked up some clearance or old stock from somewhere else, so doesnt necessarily indicate fakes.

Ask questions regarding where they sourced the watches from.

How up front they are about answering may be an indication of some sort.

Always buy the seller, if in doubt, walk away.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Orangecurrent

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bitt3n said:


> Should I have any concerns about the authenticity or condition here? Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallery:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yIYmhln


I see no problems at all. That would be a grail-worthy catch!

But a few things to consider/cross-check:
-I am not crazy about dark photos - usually a sign (at the same time this does not always mean something is fishy)
-the 'sign' here may be that the watch /photos are not by the seller or are not the sellers photos (taken from another seller or sale)
-as BLACK 5 notes - try to get more photos (despite the poor communication) in overcast sky, natural light with a time setting to your choosing
-the price will tell it all- if the price is too low, that may be a problem
-with a watch of this stature, seller should be very knowledge in vintage Heuer - ie. one does not own this watch unless they know their s;&t!
-lastly on condition, seller should be open to divulging its condition as best as possible simply because of last point. It appears to be polished but hard to tell with lighting. That will affect price but if it does not bother you - then don't let it. (Vintage is all about condition; so better photos will benefit you!)

Can't be cheap! 
Gorgeous Heuer! 
Good luck...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphora001

I ordered a Carrera Heuer 01 from WatchMaxx via Amazon. I got the metal strap. But after I receive the watch last week, I decided I want the black rubber strap instead so I returned it and order that one, again from WatchMaxx. It will be here Monday. I'm not an expert so it's really hard for me to tell, but the first watch looks to be genuine to me because it was high quality. But thinking back, the box that came in felt kinda cheap. So I looked around online to see what the box should look like and it isn't what I received earlier. So When i get the black rubber watch Monday I'll post some pictures here so the experts here and weigh in. The good thing is that Amazon has free return. But the price was good so I hope it is genuine. Is there any legitimate reason the box that it came in is different? Sorry I didn't take any photo before i returned it. But the watch was placed on the right side instead of center. And the "pillow" was not a pillow but a hard plastic thing of some sort, not entirely sure what it's made of.


----------



## imagwai

amphora001 said:


> I ordered a Carrera Heuer 01 from WatchMaxx via Amazon. I got the metal strap. But after I receive the watch last week, I decided I want the black rubber strap instead so I returned it and order that one, again from WatchMaxx. It will be here Monday. I'm not an expert so it's really hard for me to tell, but the first watch looks to be genuine to me because it was high quality. But thinking back, the box that came in felt kinda cheap. So I looked around online to see what the box should look like and it isn't what I received earlier. So When i get the black rubber watch Monday I'll post some pictures here so the experts here and weigh in. The good thing is that Amazon has free return. But the price was good so I hope it is genuine. Is there any legitimate reason the box that it came in is different? Sorry I didn't take any photo before i returned it. But the watch was placed on the right side instead of center. And the "pillow" was not a pillow but a hard plastic thing of some sort, not entirely sure what it's made of.


You want us to tell you if your watch is genuine with no pictures and a description of the box? Very easy for a watch to emerge from an AD without the correct box, though - maybe that's why it's so cheap?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bitt3n

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Orangecurrent said:


> I see no problems at all. That would be a grail-worthy catch!
> 
> But a few things to consider/cross-check:
> -I am not crazy about dark photos - usually a sign (at the same time this does not always mean something is fishy)
> -the 'sign' here may be that the watch /photos are not by the seller or are not the sellers photos (taken from another seller or sale)
> -as BLACK 5 notes - try to get more photos (despite the poor communication) in overcast sky, natural light with a time setting to your choosing
> -the price will tell it all- if the price is too low, that may be a problem
> -with a watch of this stature, seller should be very knowledge in vintage Heuer - ie. one does not own this watch unless they know their s;&t!
> -lastly on condition, seller should be open to divulging its condition as best as possible simply because of last point. It appears to be polished but hard to tell with lighting. That will affect price but if it does not bother you - then don't let it. (Vintage is all about condition; so better photos will benefit you!)
> 
> Can't be cheap!
> Gorgeous Heuer!
> Good luck...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks (and thanks also to Black5)! I will ask for more photos. The seller has agreed to meet in person, but hasn't responded about a date. We'll see what comes of it. I greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## amphora001

amphora001 said:


> I ordered a Carrera Heuer 01 from WatchMaxx via Amazon. I got the metal strap. But after I receive the watch last week, I decided I want the black rubber strap instead so I returned it and order that one, again from WatchMaxx. It will be here Monday. I'm not an expert so it's really hard for me to tell, but the first watch looks to be genuine to me because it was high quality. But thinking back, the box that came in felt kinda cheap. So I looked around online to see what the box should look like and it isn't what I received earlier. So When i get the black rubber watch Monday I'll post some pictures here so the experts here and weigh in. The good thing is that Amazon has free return. But the price was good so I hope it is genuine. Is there any legitimate reason the box that it came in is different? Sorry I didn't take any photo before i returned it. But the watch was placed on the right side instead of center. And the "pillow" was not a pillow but a hard plastic thing of some sort, not entirely sure what it's made of.


----------



## nicol

Hi guys,

I am new to the forum and to the watch world. I love the classic TAG 1000 and 2000 dive series and I just bought a beautiful 1000 professional (late 80s).
The watch is in great conditions but I have a doubt and I'd feel more confident to check with you. See attached pictures.
I have noticed that the model number 980.013B engraving looks somehow different from the other engravings on the caseback. The font is different and the numbers appear less deep than the other surrounding words.

Any thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

nicol said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum and to the watch world. I love the classic TAG 1000 and 2000 dive series and I just bought a beautiful 1000 professional (late 80s).
> The watch is in great conditions but I have a doubt and I'd feel more confident to check with you. See attached pictures.
> I have noticed that the model number 980.013B engraving looks somehow different from the other engravings on the caseback. The font is different and the numbers appear less deep than the other surrounding words.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it's been polished recently and possibly re-lumed.

Case back fonts seem normal.

Do you know it's service history?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## nicol

Black5 said:


> Looks like it's been polished recently and possibly re-lumed.
> 
> Case back fonts seem normal.
> 
> Do you know it's service history?
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Thanks for your feedback
I understand the model number looks good to you? The only info I have in terms of service is that the battery was replaced recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

amphora001 said:


> View attachment 14277091
> 
> View attachment 14277093
> 
> View attachment 14277101
> 
> View attachment 14277103
> 
> View attachment 14277105
> 
> View attachment 14277107
> 
> View attachment 14277109
> 
> View attachment 14277111
> 
> View attachment 14277113
> 
> View attachment 14277115
> 
> View attachment 14277117


The box and plastic thingy seem fine.

There are many reasons why a watch, (especially grey market) could be sold with non-original, damaged or missing boxes.

One of these reasons being the watch could have been a previous return...

It doesn't mean the watch is fake, but it could mean it's slightly less than "new".

The lack of manufacturers warranty and discounted pricing sometimes reflects this.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@nicol - I agree with Black 5. Looks like a beauty TAG Heuer 1000 quartz diver you have there. It looks like the hands and bezel have been replaced - which would explain the different looking lume compared to the dial. In this case, it looks too good to be a replica (fake TAG's from this era look terrible). Congrats!


----------



## nicol

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @nicol - I agree with Black 5. Looks like a beauty TAG Heuer 1000 quartz diver you have there. It looks like the hands and bezel have been replaced - which would explain the different looking lume compared to the dial. In this case, it looks too good to be a replica (fake TAG's from this era look terrible). Congrats!


Well thank you guys for your feedback.
I am glad I have made the right decision and I believe I have payed a fair price (420£) for this piece. Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphora001

Black5 said:


> The box and plastic thingy seem fine.
> 
> There are many reasons why a watch, (especially grey market) could be sold with non-original, damaged or missing boxes.
> 
> One of these reasons being the watch could have been a previous return...
> 
> It doesn't mean the watch is fake, but it could mean it's slightly less than "new".
> 
> The lack of manufacturers warranty and discounted pricing sometimes reflects this.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## tagrl

Hello, 

I would like to ask if this tag professional 1500 is real or not.

Tag-Heuer-959-713-K-20-Professional-1500-Granite-Dial-Mens-Watch.

I just bought it for 300 bucks. 

However, the dial doesn't have green space inside of it compare to other watches I have seen. 

Also the link has only 3 blocks when I heard all the professioal 1500 have 5 blocks for link. 

Can someone verify me if this is real? Also, is 300 bucks too expensive for this watch?

Also, the forum doesn't allow me to post links or images. Is there any other way I can show this?

Thank you


----------



## tagrl

Here is the image of watch


----------



## Black5

tagrl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to ask if this tag professional 1500 is real or not.
> 
> Tag-Heuer-959-713-K-20-Professional-1500-Granite-Dial-Mens-Watch.
> 
> I just bought it for 300 bucks.
> 
> However, the dial doesn't have green space inside of it compare to other watches I have seen.
> 
> Also the link has only 3 blocks when I heard all the professioal 1500 have 5 blocks for link.
> 
> Can someone verify me if this is real? Also, is 300 bucks too expensive for this watch?
> 
> Also, the forum doesn't allow me to post links or images. Is there any other way I can show this?
> 
> Thank you


Sorry.
It's hard to know what you are trying to say without pictures.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## tagrl

I submitted pictures under the first post


----------



## Black5

tagrl said:


> Here is the image of watch
> 
> View attachment 14325461
> 
> View attachment 14325467
> 
> View attachment 14325469
> 
> View attachment 14325471
> 
> View attachment 14325473
> 
> View attachment 14325475
> 
> View attachment 14325477
> 
> View attachment 14325479
> 
> View attachment 14325481


It's clearly lost all it's lume, the dial looks a bit darker than it should, (although this could be lighting or the photo), the bezel looks like it's had a hard life and been polished and the bracelet is incorrect for this model, but otherwise it appears to be original.

Have you got any movement photo's?

The biggest killer of these otherwise robust ETA quartz movements was water as typical buyers just trusted in "200m" regardless throughout multiple battery changes....



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## tagrl

Black5 said:


> It's clearly lost all it's lume, the dial looks a bit darker than it should, (although this could be lighting or the photo), the bezel looks like it's had a hard life and been polished and the bracelet is incorrect for this model, but otherwise it appears to be original.
> 
> Have you got any movement photo's?
> 
> The biggest killer of these otherwise robust ETA quartz movements was water as typical buyers just trusted in "200m" regardless throughout multiple battery changes....
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Thank you for inspecting. I haven't received the watch yet. So I do not know the movement.

What do you mean by your last sentence? Is this watch have bad water resistant?


----------



## tagrl

Black5 said:


> It's clearly lost all it's lume, the dial looks a bit darker than it should, (although this could be lighting or the photo), the bezel looks like it's had a hard life and been polished and the bracelet is incorrect for this model, but otherwise it appears to be original.
> 
> Have you got any movement photo's?
> 
> The biggest killer of these otherwise robust ETA quartz movements was water as typical buyers just trusted in "200m" regardless throughout multiple battery changes....
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Thank you for inspecting. I haven't received the watch yet. So I do not know about the movement.

What do you mean by your last sentence? Does this watch have bad water resistant?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@tagrl - I agree with Black5. That 1500 appears genuine, but with the wrong bracelet. That "5 block" bracelet as you call it is referred to as a "Jubilee" bracelet. The replacement bracelet doesn't fit the endlinks, but I guess it works. You could always sub in a strap instead. The watch has also seen heavy use and is quite worn. You could have the hands replaced with new ones with lume.

With respect to water resistance, Black5 is probably referring to ensuring the watch has had a water resistance test. The gasket/seals will wear out over time, and if not maintained will leak. I would agree. Well, that and leaving a dead battery in it for too long (could cause battery acid leakage that would also ruin the movement). Otherwise, these quartz beauties are very robust if maintained properly.


----------



## tagrl

tagrl said:


> Thank you for inspecting. I haven't received the watch yet. So I do not know about the movement.
> 
> What do you mean by your last sentence? Does this watch have bad water resistant?





MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @tagrl - I agree with Black5. That 1500 appears genuine, but with the wrong bracelet. That "5 block" bracelet as you call it is referred to as a "Jubilee" bracelet. The replacement bracelet doesn't fit the endlinks, but I guess it works. You could always sub in a strap instead. The watch has also seen heavy use and is quite worn. You could have the hands replaced with new ones with lume.
> 
> With respect to water resistance, Black5 is probably referring to ensuring the watch has had a water resistance test. The gasket/seals will wear out over time, and if not maintained will leak. I would agree. Well, that and leaving a dead battery in it for too long (could cause battery acid leakage that would also ruin the movement). Otherwise, these quartz beauties are very robust if maintained properly.


Thank you very much! I will test the water resistance and battery once I get it. I am excited for this new watch.


----------



## Black5

tagrl said:


> Thank you for inspecting. I haven't received the watch yet. So I do not know about the movement.
> 
> What do you mean by your last sentence? Does this watch have bad water resistant?


I'm referring to poor maintenance rather than any inherent issues with the design.

Because the batteries were easily changed by almost anyone, they often were, without regard to ensuring water resistance.

Over time, the seals failed and needed replacing, but many users continued to use the watch in water regardless.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Brioa

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

hi, i bought this movement, but only now i realize it could not be a real one, even if it came from a certified dealer.

help please.

thanks


----------



## Brioa

ebay.com/itm/Valjoux-7750-movement-tag-heuer-cal-16-/254301432237?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=5%252B748oqy%252FIoGbjS21lbfNZh9n6Q%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Brioa

it is from this store 

.watchesulike.com/en/


----------



## Brioa

it is from this store 

.watchesulike.com/en/


----------



## TheDutchman92

Hi guys, recently purchased this from ebay and it's on the way. It looks ok to me but this is my first foray into the tag world. Was purchased by and employer for an employee (hence the engraving) so i think this makes it even less likely to be fake but please see what you think from the limited pics available. WBD1112.BA0098


----------



## Vestergaard-DK

TheDutchman92 said:


> Hi guys, recently purchased this from ebay and it's on the way. It looks ok to me but this is my first foray into the tag world. Was purchased by and employer for an employee (hence the engraving) so i think this makes it even less likely to be fake but please see what you think from the limited pics available. WBD1112.BA0098
> View attachment 14343621
> View attachment 14343623
> View attachment 14343625


Have had this one myself. Looks fine to me. 
Wouldn't be worried.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92

Vestergaard-DK said:


> TheDutchman92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, recently purchased this from ebay and it's on the way. It looks ok to me but this is my first foray into the tag world. Was purchased by and employer for an employee (hence the engraving) so i think this makes it even less likely to be fake but please see what you think from the limited pics available. WBD1112.BA0098
> View attachment 14343621
> View attachment 14343623
> View attachment 14343625
> 
> 
> 
> Have had this one myself. Looks fine to me.
> Wouldn't be worried.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Cheers! Appreciated


----------



## Shadoowwhaze

Hi guys! This is my first post.
I would like to buy my first tag.
Can you identify this watch is legit or not??

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283558696446

Since i see he show the extra links is separated. My thought this watch is legit.


----------



## ranasrule23

Hello,
Can anyone help me authenticate this watch? Thanks in advance


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@ranasrule23 - that appears to be a TAG Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph, model CAH1111. The model number is written on the caseback above the serial number. The photo of the caseback doesn't quite clearly show the model number, but this could be due to the photot/lighting. If the caseback has been polished, the model and serial numbers can be difficult (or impossible) to read. I didn't notice any red flags, and I believe fake/replicas from that era were not very good (like they appear to be today). My guess is that it's genuine.

However notwithstanding the above, if you are intending on purchasing this watch, BUY THE SELLER. Or did you already purchase/acquire the watch?


----------



## Black5

Shadoowwhaze said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post.
> I would like to buy my first tag.
> Can you identify this watch is legit or not??
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283558696446
> 
> Since i see he show the extra links is separated. My thought this watch is legit.


Seems legit from the info and images available.
The seller states the watch has recently been serviced, so I would definitely be asking for evidence of this.
If serviced by Tag Heuer it will have warranty, (and be certified genuine as a result), and if not, would at the very least have had to have had someone look at the movement.

Always buy the seller though, and use PayPal to protect you in case pictures aren't of the actual watch



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Shadoowwhaze

Black5 said:


> Shadoowwhaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! This is my first post.
> I would like to buy my first tag.
> Can you identify this watch is legit or not??
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283558696446
> 
> Since i see he show the extra links is separated. My thought this watch is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit from the info and images available.
> The seller states the watch has recently been serviced, so I would definitely be asking for evidence of this.
> If serviced by Tag Heuer it will have warranty, (and be certified genuine as a result), and if not, would at the very least have had to have had someone look at the movement.
> 
> Always buy the seller though, and use PayPal to protect you in case pictures aren't of the actual watch
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnar_917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...
Click to expand...

Thank you for your response!
I asking more information to the seller. And he sent the picture of his warranty card, it's blank. He said that he bought from jared. But he missing purchase receipt.
I don't know if that's gonna be a problem later to maintenance on AD. I see some articles that AD not want to take the watch to service if not have stamped warranty card. They assume the watch is stolen or fake, something like that.


----------



## Black5

Shadoowwhaze said:


> Thank you for your response!
> I asking more information to the seller. And he sent the picture of his warranty card, it's blank. He said that he bought from jared. But he missing purchase receipt.
> I don't know if that's gonna be a problem later to maintenance on AD. I see some articles that AD not want to take the watch to service if not have stamped warranty card. They assume the watch is stolen or fake, something like that.


Seems like it may be a grey purchase then.
The AD will probably still send it for service, but it won't be covered by warranty.
If it actually was recently serviced, it's unlikely it was done by TH then.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ranasrule23

Thank you for your reply. No I haven't purchased the watch yet but am seriously considering it.


----------



## ranasrule23

The seller is asking for 400 USD... Is that a good price?


----------



## ds99bwood

Hello all,

First time poster here seeking a Tag Heuer Monaco 

So, I purchased this Monaco (photos attached) and I'm not entirely sure of its authenticity. I've spoken to the seller and he's kindly agreed for me to get a 2nd opinion before shipping the item.

Could someone far more knowledgeable on watches than me please let me know if I've got a bargain or a dud? If it's the latter, I'd really appreciate what the telltale signs are to look out for in future.


----------



## imagwai

ds99bwood said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First time poster here seeking a Tag Heuer Monaco
> 
> So, I purchased this Monaco (photos attached) and I'm not entirely sure of its authenticity. I've spoken to the seller and he's kindly agreed for me to get a 2nd opinion before shipping the item.
> 
> Could someone far more knowledgeable on watches than me please let me know if I've got a bargain or a dud? If it's the latter, I'd really appreciate what the telltale signs are to look out for in future.
> 
> View attachment 14383461
> 
> View attachment 14383463
> 
> View attachment 14383465
> 
> View attachment 14383467
> 
> View attachment 14383471
> 
> View attachment 14383473
> 
> View attachment 14383477


Pretty sure that one is a fake. Compare to a picture of a real one of that model. Dial should be a lighter sunburst blue. Caseback engravings on your one look poor. Date wheel and dial printing also look off.


----------



## Orange_GT3

imagwai said:


> Pretty sure that one is a fake. Compare to a picture of a real one of that model. Dial should be a lighter sunburst blue. Caseback engravings on your one look poor. Date wheel and dial printing also look off.


I agree. TAG Heuer on the dial and Heuer on the crown doesn't stack up. Walk away from the deal.


----------



## Black5

imagwai said:


> Pretty sure that one is a fake. Compare to a picture of a real one of that model. Dial should be a lighter sunburst blue. Caseback engravings on your one look poor. Date wheel and dial printing also look off.





Orange_GT3 said:


> I agree. TAG Heuer on the dial and Heuer on the crown doesn't stack up. Walk away from the deal.


I agree.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ds99bwood

Thank you, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> I agree.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


They use cotter pins in the links instead of pin and tube. That's the fastest way to figure out it's fake.


----------



## jamesbiz

ranasrule23 said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help me authenticate this watch? Thanks in advance


Looks real to me.


----------



## Vestergaard-DK

ds99bwood said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First time poster here seeking a Tag Heuer Monaco
> 
> So, I purchased this Monaco (photos attached) and I'm not entirely sure of its authenticity. I've spoken to the seller and he's kindly agreed for me to get a 2nd opinion before shipping the item.
> 
> Could someone far more knowledgeable on watches than me please let me know if I've got a bargain or a dud? If it's the latter, I'd really appreciate what the telltale signs are to look out for in future.


Sorry 200% fake.

Logo and Monaco logo is way off. 
Crown placement wrong. 
Tag logo and Heuer logo on crown as mentioned.

Walk away. It's no good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

There are so many fakes currently on ebay. And unlike some of the very obvious fakes on this thread, they are ultra real. 

I'm just surprised that with the reasources of this forum and all it's members, nothing has been done about it.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> There are so many fakes currently on ebay. And unlike some of the very obvious fakes on this thread, they are ultra real.
> 
> I'm just surprised that with the reasources of this forum and all it's members, nothing has been done about it.


The Tag Heuer forum here isn't that busy tbh - most of us hang out over at Calibre 11 now. And like I said on your other thread, it's hard to be certain about the ultra-realistic fakes from online photos. Plus we don't know what manufacturing differences Tag makes over the lifetime of a model.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> The Tag Heuer forum here isn't that busy tbh - most of us hang out over at Calibre 11 now. And like I said on your other thread, it's hard to be certain about the ultra-realistic fakes from online photos. Plus we don't know what manufacturing differences Tag makes over the lifetime of a model.


There are some tiny differences among manufacturing, and I've said that exact same thing on another fake/not fake thread. This, goes WAY beyond tiny differences between a life time of a model. And I've been dealing with the entire life time of these particular models, and have seen it all, so I personally do know just about every manufacturing difference, down to the thickness of the pins, and the size of bracelet identification fonts..

The new watches, are not in my expertise, so I can't be 100% sure.

These, I am an expert on, and the online photos I provided, were very detailed, and showed blatant beyond a doubt, signs of them being fake. Things tag heuer would never do, period.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> The Tag Heuer forum here isn't that busy tbh - most of us hang out over at Calibre 11 now. And like I said on your other thread, it's hard to be certain about the ultra-realistic fakes from online photos. Plus we don't know what manufacturing differences Tag makes over the lifetime of a model.


I just went on calibre 11. The current posts in the " is this fake page" is one of the guys in my thread lol. Multiple people complaining. That should tell you something. And yet he still has 100% feedback.... I just bought a watch from him as well, that I'm sending to tag, and he's connected to the other guy, despite different countries and claiming they aren't connected. 
"
And looks like they are talking about my thread too  I'm glad this is getting around. I"m afraid by the time I get them caught, they will have their $100,000's, and be gone. I just hope ebay is willing to message all their buyers.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> The current posts in the " is this fake page" is one of the guys in my thread lol.


I don't know what this sentence actually means.

Whilst I admire the stand you're taking, your actions are unlikely to result in any convictions sadly. Might explain why you're a lone voice on this. The best you can hope for is the seller accounts get blocked by eBay, but they'll just use different accounts.

In the UK, the police don't want to know. They tell you to report things like this Action Fraud - who make a note of the details, and then ignore it.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> I don't know what this sentence actually means.
> 
> Whilst I admire the stand you're taking, your actions are unlikely to result in any convictions sadly. Might explain why you're a lone voice on this. The best you can hope for is the seller accounts get blocked by eBay, but they'll just use different accounts.
> 
> In the UK, the police don't want to know. They tell you to report things like this Action Fraud - who make a note of the details, and then ignore it.


https://forums.calibre11.com/thread...entic-all-questions-here-please.33008/page-94

The current thread about fakes, the way we have this thread on here about fakes, is currently discussing multiple people that have bought, from the exact same person I'm currently investigating.

The swiss are SUPER sensitive about these things, and will go after counterfeiters with a vengeance. UK might not care, but Interpol will, and the Swiss Manufactures will also care, as this is a European issue.


----------



## jamesbiz

If anyone cares to know more.

I'm also on the tracks of another scam, but this one is brand new Formula 1's and Aquaracers. All posted for auction at low prices. All brand new with tags and boxes. All have clear plastic wrap around the bracelets.

Can anyone confirm the real ones come with clear plastic wrap? I don't think that to be the case. But I don't buy retail... so....
All of these are being listed by people with 10+ feedback accounts. They are listing and selling dozens of them.

There are also many that are listed as pre owned, despite looking like new. Probably to look less suspicious.

Here are just some of the few examples. We all know these are fakes....
https://www.ebay.com/sch/bicoj_49/m...U48AAOSwFMRdSaQ3&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
https://www.ebay.com/sch/zixes_49/m...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684
https://www.ebay.com/sch/rafef-24/m...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

Tiny sellers, with unlimited amounts of BRAND NEW wrapped tag heuer watches. I have no idea how ebay is alloying so many small sellers to sell high end brand new products like this.


----------



## jamesbiz

If anyone cares to know more.

I'm also on the tracks of another scam, but this one is brand new Formula 1's and Aquaracers. All posted for auction at low prices. All brand new with tags and boxes. All have clear plastic wrap around the bracelets.

Can anyone confirm the real ones come with clear plastic wrap? I don't think that to be the case. But I don't buy retail... so....
All of these are being listed by people with 10+ feedback accounts. They are listing and selling dozens of them.

There are also many that are listed as pre owned, despite looking like new. Probably to look less suspicious.

Here are just some of the few examples. We all know these are fakes....
https://www.ebay.com/sch/bicoj_49/m...U48AAOSwFMRdSaQ3&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
https://www.ebay.com/sch/zixes_49/m...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684
https://www.ebay.com/sch/rafef-24/m...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684

Tiny sellers, with unlimited amounts of BRAND NEW wrapped tag heuer watches. I have no idea how ebay is alloying so many small sellers to sell high end brand new products like this.


----------



## Black5

jamesbiz said:


> There are so many fakes currently on ebay. And unlike some of the very obvious fakes on this thread, they are ultra real.
> 
> I'm just surprised that with the reasources of this forum and all it's members, nothing has been done about it.


I think it's great that you are taking a stand and calling these out, but I think you over-estimate the so-called influence of this forum and it's members.

Keep in mind that a VERY, VERY small proportion of typical watch purchasers would ever come here.

I would also suggest you stop posting links to eBay sellers who are selling so called "good quality" fakes as this could be counter-productive.

For every contributor to these threads there are countless other lurkers, some of who are potentially using your guidance as a shopping list.

By all means post informative images, but I'd suggest you edit your posts and remove the links.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> I think it's great that you are taking a stand and calling these out, but I think you over-estimate the so-called influence of this forum and it's members.
> 
> Keep in mind that a VERY, VERY small proportion of typical watch purchasers would ever come here.
> 
> I would also suggest you stop posting links to eBay sellers who are selling so called "good quality" fakes as this could be counter-productive.
> 
> For every contributor to these threads there are countless other lurkers, some of who are potentially using your guidance as a shopping list.
> 
> By all means post informative images, but I'd suggest you edit your posts and remove the links.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


Are you suggesting people are potentially using my links, to deliberately buy fakes? Because that would be silly, considering the fakes are selling at real prices. Because, otherwise, I highly doubt anyone is looking at the links I'm providing, and thinking " nah, he's probably wrong, that's a great deal". For every 1 person like that, there are going to be 20 people that take my advice, and either NOT purchase it, or realize they made a mistake, and send the watch to Tag.

OR, I can just show my watch, and everyone else that bought the same one, will continue on wearing their " real" watch, for years to come, non the wiser. Unless they take the watch apart like I did, they will not know that their watch is the same as what I bought. The only way to show them, is to show who is selling them.

I'm sorry, but the benefit of making these people public, far out weighs any possible negative consequences of such. I refuse to protect these scammers. If it's against forum policy, then obviously I will delete it. Otherwise, I feel like it's a very important contribution to the discussion, that would otherwise make my post essentially pointless and impotent. This is why sellers like that will continue to defraud people.


----------



## Black5

jamesbiz said:


> Are you suggesting people are potentially using my links, to deliberately buy fakes? Because that would be silly, considering the fakes are selling at real prices. Because, otherwise, I highly doubt anyone is looking at the links I'm providing, and thinking " nah, he's probably wrong, that's a great deal". For every 1 person like that, there are going to be 20 people that take my advice, and either NOT purchase it, or realize they made a mistake, and send the watch to Tag.
> 
> OR, I can just show my watch, and everyone else that bought the same one, will continue on wearing their " real" watch, for years to come, non the wiser. Unless they take the watch apart like I did, they will not know that their watch is the same as what I bought. The only way to show them, is to show who is selling them.
> 
> I'm sorry, but the benefit of making these people public, far out weighs any possible negative consequences of such. I refuse to protect these scammers. If it's against forum policy, then obviously I will delete it. Otherwise, I feel like it's a very important contribution to the discussion, that would otherwise make my post essentially pointless and impotent. This is why sellers like that will continue to defraud people.


Believe what you like.
Your comments here and providing a direct link to their ebay store will have little to no negative effect on their business as they will simply transact under another account.

Education and images to support your statements would be MUCH more useful as that is transferable regardless where these fakes are sold.

Rule 9:
No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> Believe what you like.
> Your comments here and providing a direct link to their ebay store will have little to no negative effect on their business as they will simply transact under another account.
> 
> Education and images to support your statements would be MUCH more useful as that is transferable regardless where these fakes are sold.
> 
> Rule 9:
> No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


See, here is the thing. I've already had people message me calling me " their hero". Education and images are not useful AT ALL in this situation, because unless you're a watch maker and can take the watch apart like I did, you won't be able to notice your watch is like what I bought. The ONLY way I can be useless, is by providing the source of the fakes, so that people can decide for themselves, and be knowledgeable enough to then send their watches to Tag Heuer. Fine, you don't think it will effect their business? Fine, whatever.

What it will effect, is the multiple innocent buyers, who won't have to wait 3 years to discover the watch they bought is a fake. It will allow them to open cases, while there is still time. And if you don't see the value in that, then I don't know what to tell you. So far, I've already helped 2 people, that otherwise would not have been helped by anything else I posted.

If I get banned right now, for any of this, I will sleep well knowing that at least 2 innocent people didn't get ripped off.


----------



## gmiki

Hi Guys, 
planning to buy an aquaracer with ceramic beezel online. The watch comes with a warranty card that is registered and can be checked on the TH site. 
I know that lack of that registration is not a sure sign that the watch is fake, but does it work the other way around? 
Attached a picture as well, maybe you see somethin I don't.







Thanks in advance


----------



## JackBell

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*

Pip lume on bezel should not have metal like the one on the picture.

Good fake though (


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*

Very fake.


----------



## gmiki

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*



jamesbiz said:


> Very fake.


Could you please tell me what are the signs that give it away? since I bought the watch, it looks and feels legit, but i'm not an expert.
I was not too concerned as the warranty status for the watch can be checked on the Tag website, you suggest that this doesn't mean anything? 
don't mean to be a pain but would like to understand the situation.
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*



gmiki said:


> Could you please tell me what are the signs that give it away? since I bought the watch, it looks and feels legit, but i'm not an expert.
> I was not too concerned as the warranty status for the watch can be checked on the Tag website, you suggest that this doesn't mean anything?
> don't mean to be a pain but would like to understand the situation.
> Thanks a lot in advance


Ugh. One of the mods moved my post from another thread. I'd need to see more pics of your watch and box to make that determination. As far as warranty. It doesn't 100% mean it's real, as you can just use a SN from a real one that does have warranty. Where did you buy it? Trust me when I say, that feeling legit, doesn't mean it's real either. These fakes are REALLY good. At this point, I have to take watches apart before I can determine some of them are fake.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

what is exact model number??


----------



## gmiki

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*



jamesbiz said:


> Ugh. One of the mods moved my post from another thread. I'd need to see more pics of your watch and box to make that determination. As far as warranty. It doesn't 100% mean it's real, as you can just use a SN from a real one that does have warranty. Where did you buy it? Trust me when I say, that feeling legit, doesn't mean it's real either. These fakes are REALLY good. At this point, I have to take watches apart before I can determine some of them are fake.


oh, ok, i thought it was that obvious, and I missed it anyway 
I checked the warranty with the warranty card number that came with the watch, but I definitely see your point. I will take some more pics of it today, and post it. It's such a nice watch, it would be a shame if it was a fake. 
On the other hand if the fakes are this good, i might need to think about why I'm buying authentic watches for such price - just kidding


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*



gmiki said:


> oh, ok, i thought it was that obvious, and I missed it anyway
> I checked the warranty with the warranty card number that came with the watch, but I definitely see your point. I will take some more pics of it today, and post it. It's such a nice watch, it would be a shame if it was a fake.
> On the other hand if the fakes are this good, i might need to think about why I'm buying authentic watches for such price - just kidding


lol you're not the first to say " if the fakes are that good, then what's the difference".

The fakes are probably worth $100-300 as they are. Movements are swiss. But the machining is worse, cuts aren't that clean. attention to detail is worse. Lines are rounded out. Less care with glues and lumes. Cheaper pins, which will break down eventually. They are decent watches over all, just not for the cost of a real Tag. All joking aside lol I plan to wear the fakes I got. They look and feel nice and I consider it my trophies from hunting down these scammers.


----------



## gmiki

*Re: Real or fake aquaracer?*



gmiki said:


> oh, ok, i thought it was that obvious, and I missed it anyway
> I checked the warranty with the warranty card number that came with the watch, but I definitely see your point. I will take some more pics of it today, and post it. It's such a nice watch, it would be a shame if it was a fake.
> On the other hand if the fakes are this good, i might need to think about why I'm buying authentic watches for such price - just kidding


took some more pics, I hope these help 
warranty card and serial match in the TAG database


----------



## jamesbiz

for whatever it counts, you've got my thumbs up on the watch. Enjoy it! I ordered one of those last week, that will probably turn out fake... I wish you were near by so I can compare them.


----------



## gmiki

Thanks you never know, yours might turn out to be good too the watch is really incredible quality, I have to say, love my longines, but this one is much more substantial


----------



## gmiki

Thanks you never know, yours might turn out to be good too the watch is really incredible quality, I have to say, love my longines, but this one is much more substantial


----------



## czd

Hello,
What do you think about this one, the price is too suspicious, only 850 British P. Acc to the seller the watch has never been used and the warranty has been expired, but in fact I can not find registered warranty on Tag's site.


----------



## jamesbiz

That's one of the fakes from the manufacturer Ive been trying to take down on ebay. You can tell because of the really crappy bezel lume. And if you zoom in on the TAG Heuer logo on the inside of the box, you'll see that the A is sloppy. . Do not buy. Please send me over the item number, so I can send it in. 

I've never seen them use paperwork before tho. That's new. Can't believe they don't think people would check the serial number....


----------



## czd

I have just received conformation from GoldTime, that they have never sold such watch. 
I really can not believe that such fraud scheme is possible now a days, you can read below:

''Dear Tsvetoslav,
Thank you for contacting us.
We have looked over our records and the documents that you sent us. We can only say that this watch is not sold by our company. 
We haven´t got this watch model in our collection and the invoice and stamp on the warranty card is not ours.
We suspect that someone is using our company to sell watches that in our opinion might not be original.''


----------



## jamesbiz

czd said:


> I have just received conformation from GoldTime, that they have never sold such watch.
> I really can not believe that such fraud scheme is possible now a days, you can read below:
> 
> ''Dear Tsvetoslav,
> Thank you for contacting us.
> We have looked over our records and the documents that you sent us. We can only say that this watch is not sold by our company.
> We haven´t got this watch model in our collection and the invoice and stamp on the warranty card is not ours.
> We suspect that someone is using our company to sell watches that in our opinion might not be original.''


yep... Just as I thought. They are getting more creative. Please send me over the item number.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

jamesbiz said:


> That's one of the fakes from the manufacturer Ive been trying to take down on ebay. You can tell because of the really crappy bezel lume. And if you zoom in on the TAG Heuer logo on the inside of the box, you'll see that the A is sloppy. . Do not buy. Please send me over the item number, so I can send it in.
> 
> I've never seen them use paperwork before tho. That's new. Can't believe they don't think people would check the serial number....


Nice work. This is making me want to never buy a watch from ebay!


----------



## roland.j.garcia

Can someone please explain "fakes from the manufacturer"? 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

roland.j.garcia said:


> Can someone please explain "fakes from the manufacturer"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


There was more to that sentence. " fakes from the manufacturer I've been trying to take down". As in, the manufacturer of the fakes. All the watches I've been after, are coming from the same company.


----------



## roland.j.garcia

jamesbiz said:


> There was more to that sentence. " fakes from the manufacturer I've been trying to take down". As in, the manufacturer of the fakes. All the watches I've been after, are coming from the same company.


Ah, I understand now. So you are chasing down one manufacturer that is making these fakes.

I somehow interpreted your statement as fakes that were somehow coming from Tag.

My mistake. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

roland.j.garcia said:


> Ah, I understand now. So you are chasing down one manufacturer that is making these fakes.
> 
> I somehow interpreted your statement as fakes that were somehow coming from Tag.
> 
> My mistake. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


that would be scary indeed....

But yes, chasing down one manufacturer. Or more to the point, seller/sellers buying from that manufacturer.


----------



## jamesbiz

Hey guys. Can't tell if this is real. Any signs? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-...135779?hash=item2161b46fa3:g:0v8AAOSw71Fddo~p


----------



## jamesbiz




----------



## Black5

jamesbiz said:


> View attachment 14464949
> View attachment 14464951
> View attachment 14464953
> View attachment 14464955
> View attachment 14464957
> View attachment 14464959


Looks like a genuine Sellita SW200 movement?

Is this from a fake?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Black5

jamesbiz said:


> Hey guys. Can't tell if this is real. Any signs?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-...135779?hash=item2161b46fa3:g:0v8AAOSw71Fddo~p


Been removed, so I guess that's your answer.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> Been removed, so I guess that's your answer.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


lol removed cause of me... so not the best answer....

And yes, those pics are from a fake from the same company that made all these other ones I've been tracking down. Finally got an automatic. Look at the end link number tho.... It's upside down, for some stupid reason.


----------



## jamesbiz

that's from the older links.

This is from the newer F1's.


----------



## jamesbiz




----------



## Black5

The F1 doesn't look like a genuine movement, whereas the others might be genuine Ronda movements? (Or mocked up to look like it).

No Tag Heuer markings gives them away though as I believe that TH rebrand the movements they provide with their own logo and calibre reference.


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> The F1 doesn't look like a genuine movement, whereas the others might be genuine Ronda movements? (Or mocked up to look like it).
> 
> No Tag Heuer markings gives them away though as I believe that TH rebrand the movements they provide with their own logo and calibre reference.


The F1 is a Ronda movement. Just a cheaper version. And you'd be surprised how lazy Tag Heuer is. They very often do not rebrand the movements with TH logos. Don't qoute me on that tho. I don't have as much experience with the modern Tag movements. Only automatics I've seen have them. Oh and older quartz used to have logos.

And I do believe they did use real movements. Why not? They buy 1000's of them, so it must cost almost nothing, and it allows the watches to go unnoticed, even through a battery change.


----------



## Corwyn_bv

Hi guys, any of these two real by any chance? I found both (from different sellers) on a local website selling for about 25 EUR, listed as genuine.


----------



## Black5

Sorry.
No.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

Corwyn_bv said:


> Hi guys, any of these two real by any chance? I found both (from different sellers) on a local website selling for about 25 EUR, listed as genuine.
> 
> View attachment 14465895
> 
> View attachment 14465897
> 
> View attachment 14465901
> 
> View attachment 14465903


there's a reason they are listed for 25 euros


----------



## Turpinr

@jamesbiz Re the Aquaracer 
anything else apart from the lume pip which looks awful now you've pointed it out?


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> @jamesbiz Re the Aquaracer
> anything else apart from the lume pip which looks awful now you've pointed it out?


The boxes are fake like all these other ones. The A in TAG is blurry from being scanned, as the A is behind the G, but it's not clear after being scanned and reprinted. The end link number, is upside down.... The pins and tubes are the cheap aftermarket kind, with only one notch down the center, rather than the two. The finish isn't perfect. The bezel ratchet mechanism doesn't match the real one exactly. The teeth are too sharp. Can't really think of anything else. These are really good. The PIP is the quickest way to see. The real ones are nice and flat and full, with these styles of PIPs. Other watches are harder.


----------



## jamesbiz

I told the guy I sent it to Tag Heuer. 

""
Hello. The watch is authentic. You are correct, Tag they will not work on it. It is authentic but grey market. You need to purchase the watch from an authorized Tag dealer, to have them work on it or service it. They will not handle the watch otherwise. That is why the watch is discounted and as is. I put this in the listing description. For any service, you can send it back to me or bring it to a local jeweler and we are happy to take care of whatever issues you are having. Just get the watch back from them, let me know what’s wrong with it, and we can repair or replace it, no problem. Thx."

"We have been selling hundreds of theses for years. I’m happy to give you a full refund and shipping for the watch. I will just send it back to our supplier. Whatever you would like to do. No problem. Thx"

"Everything we received factory direct. All I can do is offer you a refund if you would like. Thx." 

Lol. in his hand written letter he sent me, he claimed these are his personal collection. 

Not sure why he would send the watch back to his supplier, because I'm claiming it's not authentic.


----------



## Turpinr

The boxes are fake like all these other ones. The A in TAG is blurry from being scanned, as the A is behind the G, but it's not clear after being scanned and reprinted. The end link number, is upside down.... The pins and tubes are the cheap aftermarket kind, with only one notch down the center, rather than the two. The finish isn't perfect. The bezel ratchet mechanism doesn't match the real one exactly. The teeth are too sharp. Can't really think of anything else. These are really good. The PIP is the quickest way to see. The real ones are nice and flat and full, with these styles of PIPs. Other watches are harder.



I would never have got the number by the end link.I just checked mine and yes the snide one is upside down.
Surely that's a simply error to be remedied?
Very worrying if you're after a used watch.


----------



## k.han

Eeeb said:


> I'm going to make this thread a sticky so we can put the authenticity questions in one spot. I hope this is a solution.... we'll see
> 
> Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!


Can we post the photos in WUS sales corner to be sure before buying?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

Carrera 01 titanium...authentic?
Looking to buy it. So far, it looks legit to me. Anything odd about it?


----------



## NTJW

Tag aquaracer way1112, does it look okay?









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

yes, looks real.


----------



## 1st timer

Aquaracer or carrera 01?


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> yes, looks real.


Thanks James

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

1st timer said:


> Aquaracer or carrera 01?


Good question lol

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

So I went to buy it, seller is respectable, but knowing there are a slew of fakes, just making sure this is the real deal as I can still return it









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

NTJW said:


> So I went to buy it, seller is respectable, but knowing there are a slew of fakes, just making sure this is the real deal as I can still return it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


At least the lume pup looks like it should.
I have the calibre 5 version and they're very similar


----------



## jamesbiz

1st timer said:


> Aquaracer or carrera 01?


Sorry lol I meant the Aqua. I don't know enough about your watch, tho I don't see any tell tale signs.


----------



## cwiley2566

Hello,
I am looking to purchase this watch but question if it real fake because the serial number comes back to a different model on Tag's website:


----------



## cwiley2566

Hello,
I am looking to purchase this watch but question if it real fake because the serial number comes back to a different model on Tag's website:



















View attachment 14547485
View attachment 14547487
View attachment 14547491


----------



## k.han

cwiley2566 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to purchase this watch but question if it real fake because the serial number comes back to a different model on Tag's website:
> View attachment 14547503
> View attachment 14547505
> View attachment 14547507
> 
> View attachment 14547485
> View attachment 14547487
> View attachment 14547491
> View attachment 14547495
> View attachment 14547497
> View attachment 14547499
> View attachment 14547501


Fake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwiley2566

Hello,

Out of curiosity is there something on the watch that is off? 

Thanks
Craig


----------



## imagwai

cwiley2566 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to purchase this watch but question if it real fake because the serial number comes back to a different model on Tag's website


Given the fakes look so good, I would not be buying one of these Aquaracers without being sure of the provenance of the watch.


----------



## k.han

cwiley2566 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Out of curiosity is there something on the watch that is off?
> 
> Thanks
> Craig


please check the link :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/beware-fake-tag-heuer-models-ebay-paperwork-4753143.html


----------



## cwiley2566

Ok thank you very much. I learned a lot in a few days. I didn't realize how close they were. That is impressive.


----------



## mkp76

Hello guys. Tag Heuer Calibre 5 fake or authentic? This watch weighs 210 grams and I noticed that the bezel dot is not either lined perfectly with 12. What letters does the serial start with for this model? Cheers


----------



## jamesbiz

looks real to me. More pictures? Tag heuer isn't perfect, so sometimes things don't line up. Or even the dial might have slightly moved. The dot looks correct, and so far, all the fakes have not had a good dot.


----------



## mkp76

Allright, thank you for your reply. I will add more pictures later.


----------



## Corwyn_bv

Me again and my quest to find a local deal on a Tag Diver.

Pretty much the last chances before I give up and get a Seiko instead.

Sorry. Only one picture of each.

Also if you could give advice on the models.
I know the forum doesn't give pricing but he is asking 330 USD each. Is it too much, too low? Do you reckon I could get it lower?

I just splurged on an Omega and my wife managed to lose her watch so I cannot spend much on something I will wear only a couple of weeks per year, at the beach and poolside.


----------



## Corwyn_bv

double post


----------



## Corwyn_bv

And a third option. Hope I am not spamming. This one is much cheaper at about 120 USD.
I do not mind that it's an older Quartz. Is it genuine? Also can you tell by the code what diameter case it is? I think it is 38mm, based on what I saw online.


----------



## mkp76

Hello again, I have more pictures and the plastic is still on the back and the bracelet. So, is this authentic or fake?


----------



## notional

cwiley2566 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to purchase this watch but question if it real fake because the serial number comes back to a different model on Tag's website:
> View attachment 14547485
> View attachment 14547487
> View attachment 14547491


This one is a fake. The one huge giveaway is that the minute hand here is shorter than a real Aquaracer.

Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## jamesbiz

Guy swears up and down he took his watch to Jareds, and had it authenticated....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-...323055?hash=item1f035ba1ef:g:Hg8AAOSwASBdM4DZ


----------



## notional

jamesbiz said:


> Guy swears up and down he took his watch to Jareds, and had it authenticated LOLOL.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-...323055?hash=item1f035ba1ef:g:Hg8AAOSwASBdM4DZ


That's just awful. And insulting. Reported.


----------



## mkp76

This is the bracelet code/number. FAA085


----------



## jamesbiz

Do you have access to the watch? The easiest way to tell, is the pins/tubes for the bracelet. They are always wrong. I'm starting to think it is fake, but just made by a different company than we are used to. The bracelets aren't supposed to be wrapped like that either. If you've got the money to tie up for a week or so, I'd buy it and send it off to Tag.


----------



## mkp76

jamesbiz said:


> Do you have access to the watch? The easiest way to tell, is the pins/tubes for the bracelet. They are always wrong. I'm starting to think it is fake, but just made by a different company than we are used to. The bracelets aren't supposed to be wrapped like that either. If you've got the money to tie up for a week or so, I'd buy it and send it off to Tag.


Yes, I have access to it. I saw this youtube video *Tag Heuer Aquaracer EMERALD Unboxing* and the wrapping is similar on this watch. I need to know if this is authentic but I can send this back to the seller, no problem.


----------



## Corwyn_bv

Here are the 3 links. Is any of them a fake? I really like the black bezel one

https://m.olx.ro/oferta/ceas-tag-heuer-aquaracer-wab1110-quartz-IDcXYt4.html

https://m.olx.ro/oferta/ceas-elveti...are-estetica-impecabila-original-IDcYaG7.html

https://m.olx.ro/oferta/ceas-tag-heuer-profesional-IDcXSBm.html



Corwyn_bv said:


> Me again and my quest to find a local deal on a Tag Diver.
> 
> I just splurged on an Omega and my wife managed to lose her watch so I cannot spend much on something I will wear only a couple of weeks per year, at the beach and poolside.


----------



## jamesbiz

mkp76 said:


> Yes, I have access to it. I saw this youtube video *Tag Heuer Aquaracer EMERALD Unboxing* and the wrapping is similar on this watch. I need to know if this is authentic but I can send this back to the seller, no problem.


Show me a picture of a link pin/tube.


----------



## jamesbiz

Corwyn_bv said:


> Here are the 3 links. Is any of them a fake? I really like the black bezel one
> 
> https://m.olx.ro/oferta/ceas-tag-heuer-aquaracer-wab1110-quartz-IDcXYt4.html
> 
> https://m.olx.ro/oferta/ceas-elveti...are-estetica-impecabila-original-IDcYaG7.html
> 
> https://m.olx.ro/oferta/ceas-tag-heuer-profesional-IDcXSBm.html


nothing looks fake.


----------



## mkp76

Here we have the pin.


----------



## Corwyn_bv

jamesbiz said:


> nothing looks fake.


Thank you so much. Off to buy my first Tag.


----------



## jamesbiz

mkp76 said:


> Here we have the pin.
> View attachment 14596217


yeah that watch is fake. The indent of the pin, should be offset, and the tube should have TWO indents, to line up with the offset one on the pin. Thankfully the counterfeiters have all been too lazy to change this.

Damn, so now I can't even count on the bezel dot. Tho, it did look slightly off. I'd probably have to see them in person call it now.


----------



## mkp76

Thanks man, I noticed it also that the pins are not like in an authentic watch, I looked at a Youtube video.


----------



## jamesbiz

was watching a show from the 90's lol. Guess their budget was low. Using counterfeit watches, and all that....


----------



## aazidane

Any of you gentleman please authenticate this watch, I am interested


----------



## aazidane

double post


----------



## Black5

aazidane said:


> View attachment 14622281
> View attachment 14622285
> 
> 
> Any of you gentleman please authenticate this watch, I am interested


Can't confirm anything from those photo's.
Sorry.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Orangecurrent

aazidane said:


> View attachment 14622281
> View attachment 14622285
> 
> 
> Any of you gentleman please authenticate this watch, I am interested


I would not trust any photos taken in the shadows...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmiki

Hi Guys, 
Could you please help me out? what do you think about the watch on the pics? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmiki

Hi Guys, 
Could you please help me out? what do you think about the watch on the pics? 
Thanks in advance.
View attachment 14636125
View attachment 14636127
View attachment 14636129
View attachment 14636131


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

gmiki said:


> Hi Guys,
> Could you please help me out? what do you think about the watch on the pics?
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 14636125
> View attachment 14636127
> View attachment 14636129
> View attachment 14636131


looks genuine


----------



## imagwai

gmiki said:


> Hi Guys,
> Could you please help me out? what do you think about the watch on the pics?
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 14636125
> View attachment 14636127
> View attachment 14636129
> View attachment 14636131


Looks genuine to me also, but what's happened to make all the red paint on the caseback peel off like that? How has the watch been treated? Or was the previous owner just particularly sweaty (not Prince Andrew then!)?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## VIzione

Real or Fake? Found three for sale online in the $250 range and one that sold, scratched up, with a broken band for $199. Other than that, cant find anything on them.


----------



## VIzione

Double posted


----------



## imagwai

VIzione said:


> Real or Fake? Found three for sale online in the $250 range and one that sold, scratched up, with a broken band for $199. Other than that, cant find anything on them.
> 
> View attachment 14655455
> 
> View attachment 14655459
> 
> View attachment 14655461
> 
> View attachment 14655463
> 
> View attachment 14655465


The one in these pics is a fake. Even if it wasn't, it's in terrible condition.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## VIzione

imagwai said:


> The one in these pics is a fake. Even if it wasn't, it's in terrible condition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I was batting a thousand on my box of garage sale and flea market watches until this one. If there is not a photo in the thread of photos of fakes, feel free to add these. There are a few people online selling these for $200-$300.


----------



## imagwai

VIzione said:


> I was batting a thousand on my box of garage sale and flea market watches until this one. If there is not a photo in the thread of photos of fakes, feel free to add these. There are a few people online selling these for $200-$300.


I've no idea what you're saying, sorry.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

that's just an awful fake lol. If people are paying $200-300 for them, I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## VIzione

imagwai said:


> I've no idea what you're saying, sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I pick up cheap watches at Garage Sales and Flea Markets. So far the watches I have gone through have been fairly good deals. A diver that retails for $350, a fairly rare Timex, several others. I dont know anything, or even care, about Tag Heuer watches. But I found this in the pile night before last and decided to look it up and people are selling these for $200-$300 and there is one completed sale for $199. So just to be sure Tag Heuer didn't put out some cheap promotional watch before I take it apart, I asked.


----------



## jamesbiz

VIzione said:


> I pick up cheap watches at Garage Sales and Flea Markets. So far the watches I have gone through have been fairly good deals. A diver that retails for $350, a fairly rare Timex, several others. I dont know anything, or even care, about Tag Heuer watches. But I found this in the pile night before last and decided to look it up and people are selling these for $200-$300 and there is one completed sale for $199. So just to be sure Tag Heuer didn't put out some cheap promotional watch before I take it apart, I asked.


show us these listings. I haven't seem them.


----------



## watchiewatchie

Hi guys,
Could y'all help to see if this watch is real or fake?




















Thanks!


----------



## imagwai

watchiewatchie said:


> Hi guys,
> Could y'all help to see if this watch is real or fake?
> View attachment 14669495
> 
> View attachment 14669497
> View attachment 14669499
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know this model very well, but I see enough on this watch to have my suspicions aroused. I think it's a fake.


----------



## TgeekB

imagwai said:


> I don't know this model very well, but I see enough on this watch to have my suspicions aroused. I think it's a fake.


As in? Details would help greatly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imagwai

TgeekB said:


> As in? Details would help greatly.


Just that the quality doesn't appear to be there. The TAG logo on the dial looks a bit off. Same with TAG Heuer on the rotor. And the bracelet is wrapped in that foggy plastic that all Chinese watches seem to come wrapped in. Whilst, it's possible I'm wrong, I don't think I am. Good quality fakes of this model do exist, so I would certainly recommend proceeding with extreme caution and only buy from someone with some reputation behind them.


----------



## TgeekB

imagwai said:


> Just that the quality doesn't appear to be there. The TAG logo on the dial looks a bit off. Same with TAG Heuer on the rotor. And the bracelet is wrapped in that foggy plastic that all Chinese watches seem to come wrapped in. Whilst, it's possible I'm wrong, I don't think I am. Good quality fakes of this model do exist, so I would certainly recommend proceeding with extreme caution and only buy from someone with some reputation behind them.


Thank you. I have the white dial version of this watch, thus my interest.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## delgadito

I bought this Tag calibre 16 and need your opinion about him is real or fake


----------



## Orange_GT3

delgadito said:


> I bought this Tag calibre 16 and need your opinion about him is real or fake


I'm not seeing any obvious red flags.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> I don't know this model very well, but I see enough on this watch to have my suspicions aroused. I think it's a fake.


thus far, I haven't seen any fakes do the bracelet links properly, the way this one does.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> thus far, I haven't seen any fakes do the bracelet links properly, the way this one does.


I think the movement looks OK too to be honest. Maybe it's just the photos confusing me on the other things? And that plastic. Do TAG really wrap their bracelets like that? I thought they had blue stickers.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

imagwai said:


> And that plastic. Do TAG really wrap their bracelets like that? I thought they had blue stickers.


That is my experience too - blue stickers, not plastic wrapped around.


----------



## Ard

imagwai said:


> I think the movement looks OK too to be honest. Maybe it's just the photos confusing me on the other things? And that plastic. Do TAG really wrap their bracelets like that? I thought they had blue stickers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


If I can remember I will ask next trip to town. Even the new watches I have came from a dealer who had already removed whatever film was in place on the watch when received. Your question makes me curious enough to ask. I do remember my first Aquaracer still had the blue film on the clasp so you may have a point about the blue.

The real question about the Carrera Cal. 5 is who is selling? That is my first concern, if folks really want to avoid paying even what seems a great price but receiving a fake they may need to bite the bullet and go to a dealer.


----------



## jamesbiz

Orange_GT3 said:


> That is my experience too - blue stickers, not plastic wrapped around.


The fakes have a single layer of plastic wrap, all the way around, overlapping itself.. I've seen plenty of real ones with plastic wrap, but TWO layers, one on top and the other underneath.


----------



## jamesbiz

Ard said:


> If I can remember I will ask next trip to town. Even the new watches I have came from a dealer who had already removed whatever film was in place on the watch when received. Your question makes me curious enough to ask. I do remember my first Aquaracer still had the blue film on the clasp so you may have a point about the blue.
> 
> The real question about the Carrera Cal. 5 is who is selling? That is my first concern, if folks really want to avoid paying even what seems a great price but receiving a fake they may need to bite the bullet and go to a dealer.


It's very easy to send the watch to Tag Heuer to get authenticated. For free. And most selling platforms have recourse to get all your money back, easily.


----------



## Nitrodude

Oops. Didnt see there was a thread on this. 
980.021l -real or fake?

I dont see "swiss made from 1860" on the back case but otherwise looks legit?


----------



## IAvictorinox

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Just picked this up and it seems very legit but I compared it to my buddy's 6000 and both the caseback and movement rotor are different. The serial number on the movement matches the caseback though.

What do you think? As I mentioned in my post earlier today, I thought the plastic movement ring was odd too.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



IAvictorinox said:


> Just picked this up and it seems very legit but I compared it to my buddy's 6000 and both the caseback and movement rotor are different. The serial number on the movement matches the caseback though.
> 
> What do you think? As I mentioned in my post earlier today, I thought the plastic movement ring was odd too.
> 
> View attachment 14702217
> View attachment 14702215
> View attachment 14702211
> View attachment 14702213


Don't know the ins and outs of this model, but if pushed I'd say it's genuine.


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



IAvictorinox said:


> Just picked this up and it seems very legit but I compared it to my buddy's 6000 and both the caseback and movement rotor are different. The serial number on the movement matches the caseback though.
> 
> What do you think? As I mentioned in my post earlier today, I thought the plastic movement ring was odd too.
> 
> View attachment 14702217
> View attachment 14702215
> View attachment 14702211
> View attachment 14702213


it is real


----------



## staind

Hi I received this as a gift. Please help to check if this is an original or fake? Thanks.


----------



## staind

Hi I received this as a gift. Please help to check if this is an original or fake? Thanks


----------



## jamesbiz

Everything looks real.


----------



## watchcephalosaurus

Hello, any thoughts on this one? From 2004, no box or papers.


----------



## Black5

staind said:


> Hi I received this as a gift. Please help to check if this is an original or fake? Thanks
> View attachment 14713261
> 
> View attachment 14713263
> 
> View attachment 14713269
> 
> View attachment 14713271
> 
> View attachment 14713275
> 
> View attachment 14713277


Just curious why you would question this.
Did the gift giver provide you with any reason to doubt it's provenance or originality.
Don't you trust or like the gift giver?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

watchcephalosaurus said:


> Hello, any thoughts on this one? From 2004, no box or papers.
> 
> View attachment 14718299
> 
> 
> View attachment 14718301
> 
> 
> View attachment 14718303
> 
> 
> View attachment 14718305
> 
> 
> View attachment 14718307


100% real. How much was it?


----------



## xinthius

Hi,
Looking to buy a tag heuer 1000. I've found a good model for £350 - please could you confirm my thinking that this is real and that it's reasonable value for money at that price.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## enricodepaoli

Looks good and legit. TAGs from this era never looked even close to legit when they were faked. Lumes look original and in good shape. Even the crown ls original. Now, we don't know how it looks inside... if you could take a look, it would be nice. But a watch this good, I'd THINK it would be good inside as well...



xinthius said:


> Hi,
> Looking to buy a tag heuer 1000. I've found a good model for £350 - please could you confirm my thinking that this is real and that it's reasonable value for money at that price.
> Thanks,
> Josh
> View attachment 14721425
> View attachment 14721427


----------



## xinthius

Hi, thank you for your analysis! Please see further photos below. I can confirm that this has been polished, and while annoying, it appears to keep the original shape of the case well. Remarkably good condition for the value...

View attachment 14721559
View attachment 14721561


----------



## enricodepaoli

xinthius said:


> Hi, thank you for your analysis! Please see further photos below. I can confirm that this has been polished, and while annoying, it appears to keep the original shape of the case well. Remarkably good condition for the value...
> 
> View attachment 14721559
> View attachment 14721561


I wasn't able to see if the watch still has a serial number. A little polishing at that age is normal and ok, imo... by the way, for some reason all your posts are being posted doubled, twice. I'm having to delete the double everytime. Please try to see if it's a bug at your end... thanks!


----------



## xinthius

Hi Enricodepaoli, yours are double posting too! I think it could be a bug on the forum?

The serial on the watch is 980.013B - you can make it out, or at least I could.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## enricodepaoli

xinthius said:


> The serial on the watch is 980.013B - you can make it out, or at least I could.
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


That's the old format model code number. Not the serial.


----------



## jamesbiz

enricodepaoli said:


> Looks good and legit. TAGs from this era never looked even close to legit when they were faked. Lumes look original and in good shape. Even the crown ls original. Now, we don't know how it looks inside... if you could take a look, it would be nice. But a watch this good, I'd THINK it would be good inside as well...


Actually, don't think that way. These watches are being faked NOW. Not from that era. I took down a huge counterfeiting ring selling these exact era 1000's, but with the red faces. They are extremely good fakes. If you look up examples of this model, the inside parts of the center links, are solid. The ones on the fakes, are all the folder over flat metal. And the end links have smaller surface areas, while the fakes are much bigger. Especially the little tabs that stick out.


----------



## jamesbiz

Here is an example of a real one. OP needs to post more pictures, but you can still see some of the differences


----------



## enricodepaoli

jamesbiz said:


> Actually, don't think that way. These watches are being faked NOW. Not from that era. I took down a huge counterfeiting ring selling these exact era 1000's, but with the red faces. They are extremely good fakes. If you look up examples of this model, the inside parts of the center links, are solid. The ones on the fakes, are all the folder over flat metal. And the end links have smaller surface areas, while the fakes are much bigger. Especially the little tabs that stick out.


I kinda got mixed up with the way you typed your post but I did understand you came across "well faked" 1000s being done now. I didn't know about it! I remember that in the 90s it was so easy to spot fake TAGs, because they didn't even copy the models... they were just Frankenstein watches with a very bad TAG logo on the face! I have an early 80s 1st generation Formula 1 TAG with the band exactly like the picture you posted, and the center links are hollow like your picture.


----------



## enricodepaoli

jamesbiz said:


> Actually, don't think that way. These watches are being faked NOW. Not from that era. I took down a huge counterfeiting ring selling these exact era 1000's, but with the red faces. They are extremely good fakes. If you look up examples of this model, the inside parts of the center links, are solid. The ones on the fakes, are all the folder over flat metal. And the end links have smaller surface areas, while the fakes are much bigger. Especially the little tabs that stick out.


I kinda got mixed up with the way you typed your post but I did understand you came across "well faked" 1000s being done now. I didn't know about it! I remember that in the 90s it was so easy to spot fake TAGs, because they didn't even copy the models... they were just Frankenstein watches with a very bad TAG logo on the face! I have an early 80s 1st generation Formula 1 TAG with the band exactly like the picture you posted, and the center links are hollow like your picture.


----------



## Shadoowwhaze

Hey guys on WUS forum. Merry christmas for everybody.
I would do a purchase tag heuer watch.
This one looks interesting for me.
Is this legit??

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303410888492

I see some discussion earlier but on ss bracelet and black dial. I see the picture and for me is pretty legit, but turn out people said its fake even with registered SN on Tag heuer website. So i need help with this one please.


----------



## jamesbiz

Shadoowwhaze said:


> Hey guys on WUS forum. Merry christmas for everybody.
> I would do a purchase tag heuer watch.
> This one looks interesting for me.
> Is this legit??
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303410888492
> 
> I see some discussion earlier but on ss bracelet and black dial. I see the picture and for me is pretty legit, but turn out people said its fake even with registered SN on Tag heuer website. So i need help with this one please.


Looks real to me.

Also this one. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-...083242?hash=item2f3b767a6a:g:7YsAAOSwzWFeAJtt


----------



## Shadoowwhaze

jamesbiz said:


> Shadoowwhaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys on WUS forum. Merry christmas for everybody.
> I would do a purchase tag heuer watch.
> This one looks interesting for me.
> Is this legit??
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303410888492
> 
> I see some discussion earlier but on ss bracelet and black dial. I see the picture and for me is pretty legit, but turn out people said its fake even with registered SN on Tag heuer website. So i need help with this one please.[/
> 
> Looks real to me.
> 
> Also this one.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TAG-HEUER-...083242?hash=item2f3b767a6a:g:7YsAAOSwzWFeAJtt
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks man!
> Im on the crossroad between buy tag or oris aquis. They both on the same price range.
> But tag is on quartz and oris is automatic.
> I might go with tag again since i love this watch since i was a kid. Watching their ad on formula 1 makes me thing this brand is awesome back then! Make me have this watch as a dream watch. Lol !
Click to expand...


----------



## Davsonz1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, does tjis watch seem authentic?


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Davsonz1 said:


> Hello, does tjis watch seem authentic?
> View attachment 14739109
> View attachment 14739111
> View attachment 14739113
> View attachment 14739115
> View attachment 14739117


Pictures are fuzzy and slightly out of focus (on purpose?) which is a bad sign. As is positioning the minute hand over the date, a tactic used to hide things.

It may not be fake, but hard to tell and the seller is not helping his case with crummy photos.


----------



## Davsonz1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello, does tjis watch seem authentic?
View attachment 14739109
View attachment 14739111
View attachment 14739113
View attachment 14739115
View attachment 14739117


----------



## Davsonz1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/184082672932

This is the original listing. I can try to write for more better photos.


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Davsonz1 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/184082672932
> 
> This is the original listing. I can try to write for more better photos.


Photos are not good enough to say for sure, but I have a doubt or two. But regardless, as a matter of principal, I would not be buying an expensive item off someone on eBay with a feedback level of only 1 (and none as a seller)!


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Davsonz1 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/184082672932
> 
> This is the original listing. I can try to write for more better photos.


I don't see anything that makes me say it's fake. New seller tho.. Ask him for a picture of the spare link and pin/tube. That's honestly all I need. I don't recommend buying from new sellers, BUT, ebay is SUPER buyer centric. You could literally ship him back a brick, and ebay would still refund you. So, not realy much to lose, aside from wasting time and tying up money.


----------



## jamesbiz

https://www.ebay.com/itm/133285657704?ViewItem=&item=133285657704

This guy swears up and down it's real and took it to a " Tag Heuer Specialist" that said it's 100% real..... I'm embarrassed by the amount of time I've wasted trying to help him.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/133285657704?ViewItem=&item=133285657704
> 
> This guy swears up and down it's real and took it to a " Tag Heuer Specialist" that said it's 100% real..... I'm embarrassed by the amount of time I've wasted trying to help him.
> 
> View attachment 14741677
> 
> View attachment 14741683


Just a simple looks at the bracelet will tell you it's not a Link. All the vertical links are fused. So it's not a Link!


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/133285657704?ViewItem=&item=133285657704
> 
> This guy swears up and down it's real and took it to a " Tag Heuer Specialist" that said it's 100% real..... I'm embarrassed by the amount of time I've wasted trying to help him.
> 
> View attachment 14741677
> 
> View attachment 14741683


Just a simple looks at the bracelet will tell you it's not a Link. All the vertical links are fused. So it's not a Link!


----------



## jamesbiz

Yeah. I told him that. He doesn't care, because an Tag Heuer expert told him it was real.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

jamesbiz said:


> Yeah. I told him that. He doesn't care, because an Tag Heuer expert told him it was real.


There are so many things wrong with this watch, I don't even know where to start!


----------



## Black5

jamesbiz said:


> Yeah. I told him that. He doesn't care, because an Tag Heuer expert told him it was real.


I'd be more concerned about the so-called "expert", and the next person they both try to scam...


----------



## Davsonz1

Hello, is this one tag heuer genuine?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-automatic-chronograph-calibre-16-with-winder/264589911888?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20180105095858%26meid%3D43b6a27d74dc492d8199c12833f432b0%26pid%3D100904%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D20%26sd%3D264589911888%26itm%3D264589911888%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2510209&_trksid=p2510209.c100904.m5276


----------



## Black5

Davsonz1 said:


> Hello, is this one tag heuer genuine?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-...a=1&pg=2510209&_trksid=p2510209.c100904.m5276


I've never seen an all gold Aquaracer.

Two-Tone, yes.
All gold - No.
Add to that, the poor quality pictures, no pictures of the case back, and no model #, I would stay away regardless...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Davsonz1

Black5 said:


> Davsonz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, is this one tag heuer genuine?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-...a=1&pg=2510209&_trksid=p2510209.c100904.m5276
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen an all gold Aquaracer.
> 
> Two-Tone, yes.
> All gold - No.
> Add to that, the poor quality pictures, no pictures of the case back, and no model #, I would stay away regardless...
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnar_917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...
Click to expand...

Where you found that is all gold?


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> I've never seen an all gold Aquaracer.
> 
> Two-Tone, yes.
> All gold - No.
> Add to that, the poor quality pictures, no pictures of the case back, and no model #, I would stay away regardless...
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


LOL threw me off for a second too. But it's stainless. Just a REALLY bad picture. Just awful. But it is real.


----------



## jamesbiz

Davsonz1 said:


> Hello, is this one tag heuer genuine or fake?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264589911888


It's been removed ( probably by me), so I'm going to assume it's fake. lol


----------



## Black5

jamesbiz said:


> LOL threw me off for a second too. But it's stainless. Just a REALLY bad picture. Just awful. But it is real.


Wow.

Really, really bad lighting!



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

Black5 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Really, really bad lighting!
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


I was kinda tempted... Would be interesting to have such a rare watch lol. I really want a two tone rose gold Aquaracer with the Grand Carrera style bracelet. But alas, I'm broke. If only these counterfeiters could make one for me to steal from them....

But umm, yeah. The watch box that comes with it is real, but for a ladies aqua, BUT it does come with the correct instructions, which is weird.


----------



## Davsonz1

Where you found thats all gold?


----------



## antoine_bariteau

can you help me out? I get this as I gift but i have my doubts


----------



## jamesbiz

yeah, that's a fake. Sorry.


----------



## antoine_bariteau

How can you tell it’s a fake? Thanks


----------



## imagwai

antoine_bariteau said:


> How can you tell it's a fake? Thanks


Why don't you tell us why you have doubts yourself. You say you got it as a gift?


----------



## Davsonz1

Hello, fake or genuine?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174157743252


----------



## antoine_bariteau

Because It comes with the clear plastics around the bracelet and everybody says that only fakes comes like that, it feels very real to me but I’m not an expert, I’m taking it today to a jewelry so they can open it, how does it should look? Fakes also have similar mechanism or with they open it I can be sure if it’s authentic or not?


----------



## antoine_bariteau

This are the pins from the bracelet, what can you say? Fake?


----------



## Turpinr

Davsonz1 said:


> Hello, fake or genuine?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174157743252


The lume pip doesn't look right.


----------



## imagwai

antoine_bariteau said:


> This are the pins from the bracelet, what can you say? Fake?


That's a springbar, not a bracelet link pin.


----------



## jamesbiz

Davsonz1 said:


> Hello, fake or genuine?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174157743252


super fake.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> super fake.


The seller also has a negative feedback from someone stating "fake watch".


----------



## Turpinr

imagwai said:


> jamesbiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> super fake.
> 
> 
> 
> The seller also has a negative feedback from someone stating "fake watch".
Click to expand...

Ooooooer that's enough then.


----------



## Davsonz1

Thanks guys.


----------



## remix_

Hey all I came across a late 70’s reference 12 but it doesn’t seem quite right... has the Monaco yellow blocky hands instead of the sleeker hands? Figured I’d get some thoughts on this.


----------



## remix_

remix_ said:


> Hey all I came across a late 70's reference 12 but it doesn't seem quite right... has the Monaco yellow blocky hands instead of the sleeker hands? Figured I'd get some thoughts on this.


I meant Carrera hands.. (can't figure out how to edit)


----------



## NTJW

remix_ said:


> I meant Carrera hands.. (can't figure out how to edit)


I can't chip in much on this, but old Heuer movements should have their branding etched someone here inside. I have seen enough vintage Heuer movements to be certain that it must be there. Unless of course there is an exception. Someone with a better knowledge can chip in maybe?


----------



## Black5

remix_ said:


> Hey all I came across a late 70's reference 12 but it doesn't seem quite right... has the Monaco yellow blocky hands instead of the sleeker hands? Figured I'd get some thoughts on this.


I'll preface this by saying these older references are very difficult to pin down, and I am by no means an expert.

What little I know of these indicates the same as you:
Wrong hands, and that doesn't look like a Heuer 7734 movement either as you would expect it should have Heuer stamped on it.

Could be a replacement, and it could be a franken, but then again, these Monnin cased pieces often came with whatever parts they could get, so it's possible it's a genuine unstamped Valjoux 7734, and it came with those hands.

Sorry, I can't offer more useful info...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Davsonz1

Hello guys, genunine or fake?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283750144215


----------



## jamesbiz

seems real


----------



## jamesbiz

So even on Amazon, you'll find sellers selling these fakes.

https://www.amazon.com/s?i=merchant...=ATVPDKIKX0DER&qid=1579569495&ref=sr_nr_p_4_4


----------



## jamesbiz

So even on Amazon, you'll find sellers selling these fakes.

https://www.amazon.com/s?i=merchant...=ATVPDKIKX0DER&qid=1579569495&ref=sr_nr_p_4_4

Which is funny, because I went to Amazon to buy a couple real watches, so I can learn the differences. And of course, I get fakes lol. Amazon refunded me in full, without a return. Yet the guy continues to sell fake watches.


----------



## remix_

You guys arent kidding about tracking down older watch info!!

I was able to find the following links:
classicheuer.de/heuer-france-ref-12-pvd/
gramho.com/media/2136260750045327140
gramho.com/media/2129113652624857970 (with different second hand, but same chono)..

So looks like few legit modifications of this ref. exist. with different hands??

I was also able to track down some info from: heuerville.wordpress.com/2010/08/17/heuer-ref-12-chronograph/ which says the movement and crown were both unsigned..

Still feels a tiny bit odd - but also Heuer was a mess during this time period so could be totally legit???

Thanks for the help!

-remix



Black5 said:


> I'll preface this by saying these older references are very difficult to pin down, and I am by no means an expert.
> 
> What little I know of these indicates the same as you:
> Wrong hands, and that doesn't look like a Heuer 7734 movement either as you would expect it should have Heuer stamped on it.
> 
> Could be a replacement, and it could be a franken, but then again, these Monnin cased pieces often came with whatever parts they could get, so it's possible it's a genuine unstamped Valjoux 7734, and it came with those hands.
> 
> Sorry, I can't offer more useful info...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## scooby-wrx

Thoughts on this eBay special.. Something doesn't seem quite right to me.. Quality of the hands, bezel, engraving on the side..?

Thanks

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAG-HEUE...544640?hash=item3d9bc77300:g:kJgAAOSwQG9eJxuB


----------



## Last998

HI I would like to know if this is a fake


----------



## imagwai

Last998 said:


> HI I would like to know if this is a fake
> View attachment 14803331


Difficult to see that it's even a watch

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

That resolution of the photo is awfully small....


----------



## Luganodragon7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Good morning, I hope everyone is doing well in the new year!

I was hoping someone can confirm the authenticity of my recently acquired 1964 Heuer Carrera Re-edition. The serial # seems to be different than all of the ones I have seen so far online which have "No xxxxxx" below the CS3110 as opposed to mine which has "HR 1967". Could mine be from an earlier or later release?

Thanks very much in advance for your insights!


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Luganodragon7 said:


> Good morning, I hope everyone is doing well in the new year!
> 
> I was hoping someone can confirm the authenticity of my recently acquired 1964 Heuer Carrera Re-edition. The serial # seems to be different than all of the ones I have seen so far online which have "No xxxxxx" below the CS3110 as opposed to mine which has "HR 1967". Could mine be from an earlier or later release?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your insights!
> View attachment 14805761
> View attachment 14805765


Relax, this one is genuine. I have the same model CS3110. There are several different configurations of the caseback on these re-editions. Discussed at some length here: https://forums.calibre11.com/threads/help-with-carrera-re-edition-casebacks.18748/


----------



## Luganodragon7

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



imagwai said:


> Relax, this one is genuine. I have the same model CS3110. There are several different configurations of the caseback on these re-editions. Discussed at some length here: https://forums.calibre11.com/threads/help-with-carrera-re-edition-casebacks.18748/


Thanks very much, I can rest easy now. Would you happen to know what year my model is based on the serial # HR 1967?


----------



## imagwai

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



Luganodragon7 said:


> Thanks very much, I can rest easy now. Would you happen to know what year my model is based on the serial # HR 1967?


Not exactly sure, but they weren't produced for that long. 1996 onwards.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Hi. Would like to ask if someone can verify if this Tag Heuer Grand Carrera is authentic. Does not have a serial number too! Thanks in advance.


----------



## imagwai

[email protected] said:


> Hi. Would like to ask if someone can verify if this Tag Heuer Grand Carrera is authentic. Does not have a serial number too! Thanks in advance.


Pictures are not good, but I am pretty sure that one is fake.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davsonz1

Can you tell from this photos genuine or fake?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143512314801


----------



## imagwai

Davsonz1 said:


> Can you tell from this photos genuine or fake?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143512314801


Yikes, zero feedback seller.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> Yikes, zero feedback seller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'm seeing a lot of tell tale signs for that watch being real.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> I'm seeing a lot of tell tale signs for that watch being real.


Yes, probably, but can you trust the seller?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

First watch on the thread page. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/aquaracer-professional-1000-2000-club-579624-79.html#post50572625

I was trying to help the guy out by letting him know his watch is fake. But because " in 4 years of collecting, no one has tried telling me my watches are fake", he couldn't care less about my advice.

I'd bet money that his other watches are fake too. They all just happen to be the exact models currently going around.... But I doubt he will take my advice and send it in to TAG.


----------



## Davsonz1

Hello, guys what about whis watch? Genuine?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223867859103


----------



## jamesbiz

Davsonz1 said:


> Hello, guys what about whis watch? Genuine?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223867859103


it's fake


----------



## Davsonz1

jamesbiz said:


> Davsonz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, guys what about whis watch? Genuine?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223867859103
> 
> 
> 
> it's fake
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Last998

Fake?


----------



## Last998

Microtimer


----------



## JRF1

Hi guys,

OK, so I posted here about a year ago when my girlfriend got me a TAG F1 Chrono for Christmas (grey market on Amazon), and the consensus was that it is genuine. However, after learning a bit more about watches in general, and after perusing some forums and learning the sophistication that the Chinese replicas have recently achieved, I wanted to post some additional photos and information and get your opinions. Jamesbiz' efforts over the past 6 months or are the main impetus for reposting....

Outer box logo:









Inner box logos:

















Came with manual and blank warranty card:









Front:

















Tachy:









Caseback:









Crown:









Bracelet from side:









Please note that I have worn this watch A LOT in the past year including on backpacking trips so it has seen its share of use and there is some wear that came from me. I had the bracelet polished/brushed by a local jeweler so if the finish is not perfect on the bracelet, I'm not concerned about that.

I had one of the subdials adjusted by an AD and the guy there seemed to think it was genuine, however I'm also sure he wasn't a watchmaker and I don't know how well versed those employees are in replicas.

My main concerns are:

1. The unevenness of the "Tachymetre" and "240" on the bezel, especially the "R," "E," and "2." This was present when I got the watch, but I am unable to tell if this is just wear (ie, maybe the grey market watch was lightly used - which is highly probable as the bracelet had that clean straight line on the second middle link where it contacts the first line when handling) or if this is a manufacturing/tooling/painting defect.

2. When I unscrew and pull out the crown to adjust the time, it is sometimes very tricky to get it to click back into place... it almost feels like the stem is binding and I can sort of push it in but it doesn't catch... this has meant that I often have to wait 60sec for the next minute to roll around before I can attempt to get the crown back in to set the time (I am very picky about the watch being set accurately). For what it's worth, the accuracy is spot on once its set. Chrono functions great, no issues with reliability.

3. When I run the serial # on TAG's warranty check, it populates No Results. Is this simply because it is grey market, or does this indicate the serial # is invalid?

4. When I check the serial # on trusted.com, I get this message: "Unfortunately, the serial number you entered was not returned. Please try again and ensure you have entered the serial number correctly. If you would like to request eTitle ownership for this product, please use the eTitle Request feature. "

So, given the above, and the developments uncovered by Jamesbiz which I recently discovered, what do you guys think? Do I need to open this up to determine if it's genuine? Any other recommendations for more detailed pictures or additional info I can provide to assist in determining authenticity?

Edit: uploading 2 pics of underside of links per jamesbiz' request:

















The clasp # is FAA074.


----------



## imagwai

Last998 said:


> Fake?


Definitely!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Last998 said:


> Microtimer


I like the Omega Speedmaster style bracelet lol


----------



## Black5

Last998 said:


> Fake?





Last998 said:


> Microtimer


Hilariously bad fake...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## kevinhawk1996

Hey guys.
Someone is selling this tag heuer aquaracer and is missing box/Certificate. He says he bought it from a good friend. He wants around 600$ and its used. Can you guys help me figure it out if its a real tag or not? Considering the circumstances.

Thanks


----------



## imagwai

kevinhawk1996 said:


> Hey guys.
> Someone is selling this tag heuer aquaracer and is missing box/Certificate. He says he bought it from a good friend. He wants around 600$ and its used. Can you guys help me figure it out if its a real tag or not? Considering the circumstances.
> 
> Thanks


You want Jamesbiz on this one, but personally I think it might be one of the fakes. Just has that look about it, and not convinced about the back story either.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@kevinhawk1996 - what imagwai just said. You want @Jamesbiz's advice, and I'm thinking he's going to say fake. I don't like the look of the lume pip, and the price at $600 is too low for the real deal. If you don't know the seller, then stay away. Buy the seller first, then the watch!


----------



## jamesbiz

kevinhawk1996 said:


> Hey guys.
> Someone is selling this tag heuer aquaracer and is missing box/Certificate. He says he bought it from a good friend. He wants around 600$ and its used. Can you guys help me figure it out if its a real tag or not? Considering the circumstances.
> 
> Thanks


It's suspect. Way too good condition, to be sold for $600. And yes, the lume does seem a bit off. But these models are much harder to spot in pics. Sometimes they have more glaring issues, like the end link number is upside down, or the pip is way too much to one side. But this watch has less to notice in pics, without having it in your hand. I usually buy them anyways, unless I'm 100% sure, because I know I can easily get my money back.


----------



## conrod1

Hi all. slightly less than a year ago I purchased a Tag Heuer Aquaracer off a Canadian seller. The purchased seemed safe as it came with the box, the tag and warranty cards. I have had a few Swiss watches but I have never been serious collector but I like to think I knew the basic things to look out for. The seller had 300 sales with 100% positive reviews, as mentioned, the watch came with authentic looking box, serial number stamped on the back, all dials functioning and no other obvious signs of being anything less than genuine. About a week ago, I run into a discussion on one of the forums about some very good Tag Heuer fakes coming out of china and some relatively minor inconsistencies in one example. After reading it I examined mine and to my dismay found some some inconsistencies in it. I then dug a little deeper and found that the serial number although appearing authentic and for a Tag is for the wrong model. I went back to the seller whom has since changed his handle name and now states his location to be in the US. Of course he has provided no assistance and I'm long since the time period that paypal would provide protection. Anyway I just wanted to provide my story to help someone else avoid this happening to them. The seller is still activity selling watches all of which I suspect are fakes. Who knows how many more are being marketed on eBay at this very moment.


----------



## jamesbiz

conrod1 said:


> Hi all. slightly less than a year ago I purchased a Tag Heuer Aquaracer off a Canadian seller. The purchased seemed safe as it came with the box, the tag and warranty cards. I have had a few Swiss watches but I have never been serious collector but I like to think I knew the basic things to look out for. The seller had 300 sales with 100% positive reviews, as mentioned, the watch came with authentic looking box, serial number stamped on the back, all dials functioning and no other obvious signs of being anything less than genuine. About a week ago, I run into a discussion on one of the forums about some very good Tag Heuer fakes coming out of china and some relatively minor inconsistencies in one example. After reading it I examined mine and to my dismay found some some inconsistencies in it. I then dug a little deeper and found that the serial number although appearing authentic and for a Tag is for the wrong model. I went back to the seller whom has since changed his handle name and now states his location to be in the US. Of course he has provided no assistance and I'm long since the time period that paypal would provide protection. Anyway I just wanted to provide my story to help someone else avoid this happening to them. The seller is still activity selling watches all of which I suspect are fakes. Who knows how many more are being marketed on eBay at this very moment.


can you send me a link to the store again? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## dino888

please stop the fakes!!!!


----------



## Black5

dino888 said:


> please stop the fakes!!!!


Ummm...

Ok!!!



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## rskelhorn

Hi - I just purchased this on ebay but am a little worried about the serial number after searching google:

eBay item number:​184144273536

I would really appreciate the feedback on it

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## Black5

rskelhorn said:


> Hi - I just purchased this on ebay but am a little worried about the serial number after searching google:
> 
> eBay item number:​184144273536
> 
> I would really appreciate the feedback on it
> 
> Kind regards
> Richard


I can't even make out the serial number, or any details on the watch on the photo's on that listing.

Seem to be opening with very poor resolution for me.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## conrod1

jamesbiz said:


> can you send me a link to the store again? I can't seem to find it.


Here it is: https://www.ebay.ca/usr/absolut_don


----------



## jamesbiz

rskelhorn said:


> Hi - I just purchased this on ebay but am a little worried about the serial number after searching google:
> 
> eBay item number:​184144273536
> 
> I would really appreciate the feedback on it
> 
> Kind regards
> Richard


It's real from everything I can see


----------



## maximus00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello everyone!

I just purchased the following Tag Heuer on ebay (images attached).
View attachment 14846031






View attachment 14846035































I'd be grateful if someone could authenticate it before I go ahead and pay for it.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Black5

maximus00 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just purchased the following Tag Heuer on ebay (images attached).
> View attachment 14846031
> View attachment 14846033
> View attachment 14846035
> View attachment 14846037
> View attachment 14846039
> View attachment 14846041
> View attachment 14846043
> View attachment 14846045
> 
> I'd be grateful if someone could authenticate it before I go ahead and pay for it.
> 
> Many thanks for your help!


Welcome to WUS!

No obvious red flags that I can see.

Please note that we cannot categorically "Authenticate" a watch from pictures, but can categorically identify a fake.
We can only flag any issues or concerns that may indicate it is a fake, but the absence of any that we can see doesn't guarantee authenticity.

If it's from Watch Exchange, they are a reputable dealer with bricks & Mortar stores, so that should add some confidence...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## maximus00

Hi Black5!

Yes indeed it is from Watch Exchange's eBay store. Since they're a brick and mortar store I felt fairly confident with the purchase but it's always best to get an expert's opinion just for reassurance and peace of mind!

Thanks for putting my mind at ease and thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## jamesbiz

maximus00 said:


> Hi Black5!
> 
> Yes indeed it is from Watch Exchange's eBay store. Since they're a brick and mortar store I felt fairly confident with the purchase but it's always best to get an expert's opinion just for reassurance and peace of mind!
> 
> Thanks for putting my mind at ease and thank you for the warm welcome!


I'll second the confirmation. There are certain aspects of real watches, that no counterfeiter has ever reproduced ( to my knowledge), so I'm willing to go as far as saying it's not just not fake, but authentic.


----------



## Davsonz1

Hello guys, fake or authentic?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312989058114


----------



## eggman2345

Hi Guys. 
Can someone help me with this one: I am being offered this CV2014, and would like your input:


----------



## watchamouth

Hi, I am unable to post pictures on this forum as I am a new member, how do I get these restrictions lifted please?


----------



## jamesbiz

i See nothing wrong with either of the watches posted


----------



## watchamouth

Hi guys, new to the thread. Hoping to get your opinion on this Tag Calibre 8 I bought off Chrono24. 

Background: I purchased it from a 'verified dealer' who appeared to have 100% from about 40 transactions. 

The watch was a good deal, cheaper than other listings but not ridiculously cheap. 

It arrived with the box and papers which all looked legit to me. 

I even brought it to a local jeweller (not an authorised Tag retailer but he sold second hand luxury watches so I assume he knows what he's talking about). When I spoke to him on the phone, the plan was to pay him €50 to open it up and verify it. However, when I got there he took a quick look at it with his magnifying eyepiece and also the papers - looked at the mechanisms etc and saw that the engraved serial number matched the card and told me he believed it was real. Was good of him as it meant he wouldn't charge me to open it up and inspect. 

The only two things that are bugging me about it are: 

1) When I entered the serial number into the Tag warranty status checker (can't post a link to it as am a new member here but it can be googled)
It says 'no match found'. Initially I was quite concerned about this but then I looked up the serial numbers of several other Tag watches for sale on Chrono24 (where I could see the number in the picture) and none of these seem to return a result so it's possible these numbers expire? (can anyone verfity this please?)


2) as you can see from the pictures, the Tag engraving on the movement on the back of the watch is dark grey/ writing. Whereas, on about 85% of other versions of this watch I have seen, the writing is in gold. The movement can even be seen in gold in this Trade Catalog I managed to find on Tag's website (page 4) (EDIT I can't post a link to the catalog as I am a new member but please let me know if you would like to know how to find it) 

I noticed that the model number of my watch is slightly different (50212-2 instead of just 50212). The small minority of other Calibre 8 watches listed on Chrono24 with the grey engraving are also 50212-2. Is it therefore possible that this is just a slightly different model with grey engraving? This watch was from 2015 so maybe that year was different (I could not find the 2015 Tag Trade Catalog to confirm what colour the engraving was that year) 

If anyone has any insights they'd like to share please do. I have also attached a picture of the warranty card with serial number. The number is 8 digits without any letters, which seems slightly different to the norm of 7 digits with some letters.

Thanks for your help !




EDIT: FOR NOW I AM UNABLE TO UPLOAD IMAGES AS I AM A NEW USER, ONCE THIS BLOCK GETS LIFTED I WILL ADD THEM ONTO THIS POST. I AM REFERRING TO THE COLOUR OF THE 'TAG HEUER CALIBRE 8' engraving on the movement on the back of the watch


----------



## jamesbiz

watchamouth said:


> Hi, I am unable to post pictures on this forum as I am a new member, how do I get these restrictions lifted please?


The guy above you, signed up today, and he's posting pictures..... You sure you can't post pictures?


----------



## watchamouth

Apologies, my post has now been submitted twice for some reason. I'll try to upload the photos again but I keep getting an error message.


----------



## jamesbiz

watchamouth said:


> Hi guys, new to the thread. Hoping to get your opinion on this Tag Calibre 8 I bought off Chrono24.
> 
> Background: I purchased it from a 'verified dealer' who appeared to have 100% from about 40 transactions.
> 
> The watch was a good deal, cheaper than other listings but not ridiculously cheap.
> 
> It arrived with the box and papers which all looked legit to me.
> 
> I even brought it to a local jeweller (not an authorised Tag retailer but he sold second hand luxury watches so I assume he knows what he's talking about). When I spoke to him on the phone, the plan was to pay him €50 to open it up and verify it. However, when I got there he took a quick look at it with his magnifying eyepiece and also the papers - looked at the mechanisms etc and saw that the engraved serial number matched the card and told me he believed it was real. Was good of him as it meant he wouldn't charge me to open it up and inspect.
> 
> The only two things that are bugging me about it are:
> 
> 1) When I entered the serial number into the Tag warranty status checker (can't post a link to it as am a new member here but it can be googled)
> It says 'no match found'. Initially I was quite concerned about this but then I looked up the serial numbers of several other Tag watches for sale on Chrono24 (where I could see the number in the picture) and none of these seem to return a result so it's possible these numbers expire? (can anyone verfity this please?)
> 
> 2) as you can see from the pictures, the Tag engraving on the movement on the back of the watch is dark grey/ writing. Whereas, on about 85% of other versions of this watch I have seen, the writing is in gold. The movement can even be seen in gold in this Trade Catalog I managed to find on Tag's website (page 4) (EDIT I can't post a link to the catalog as I am a new member but please let me know if you would like to know how to find it)
> 
> I noticed that the model number of my watch is slightly different (50212-2 instead of just 50212). The small minority of other Calibre 8 watches listed on Chrono24 with the grey engraving are also 50212-2. Is it therefore possible that this is just a slightly different model with grey engraving? This watch was from 2015 so maybe that year was different (I could not find the 2015 Tag Trade Catalog to confirm what colour the engraving was that year)
> 
> If anyone has any insights they'd like to share please do. I have also attached a picture of the warranty card with serial number. The number is 8 digits without any letters, which seems slightly different to the norm of 7 digits with some letters.
> 
> Thanks for your help !
> 
> Hi guys, new to the thread. Hoping to get your opinion on this Tag Calibre 8 I bought off Chrono24.
> 
> Background: I purchased it from a 'verified dealer' who appeared to have 100% from about 40 transactions.
> 
> The watch was a good deal, cheaper than other listings but not ridiculously cheap.
> 
> It arrived with the box and papers which all looked legit to me.
> 
> I even brought it to a local jeweller (not an authorised Tag retailer but he sold second hand luxury watches so I assume he knows what he's talking about). When I spoke to him on the phone, the plan was to pay him €50 to open it up and verify it. However, when I got there he took a quick look at it with his magnifying eyepiece and also the papers - looked at the mechanisms etc and saw that the engraved serial number matched the card and told me he believed it was real. Was good of him as it meant he wouldn't charge me to open it up and inspect.
> 
> The only two things that are bugging me about it are:
> 
> 1) When I entered the serial number into the Tag warranty status checker (can't post a link to it as am a new member here but it can be googled)
> It says 'no match found'. Initially I was quite concerned about this but then I looked up the serial numbers of several other Tag watches for sale on Chrono24 (where I could see the number in the picture) and none of these seem to return a result so it's possible these numbers expire? (can anyone verfity this please?)
> 
> 2) as you can see from the pictures, the Tag engraving on the movement on the back of the watch is dark grey/ writing. Whereas, on about 85% of other versions of this watch I have seen, the writing is in gold. The movement can even be seen in gold in this Trade Catalog I managed to find on Tag's website (page 4) (I can't post a link to the catalog as I am a new member but please let me know if you would like to know how to find it)
> 
> I noticed that the model number of my watch is slightly different (50212-2 instead of just 50212). The small minority of other Calibre 8 watches listed on Chrono24 with the grey engraving are also 50212-2. Is it therefore possible that this is just a slightly different model with grey engraving? This watch was from 2015 so maybe that year was different (I could not find the 2015 Tag Trade Catalog to confirm what colour the engraving was that year)
> 
> If anyone has any insights they'd like to share please do. I have also attached a picture of the warranty card with serial number. The number is 8 digits without any letters, which seems slightly different to the norm of 7 digits with some letters.
> 
> Thanks for your help !
> 
> EDIT: FOR NOW I AM UNABLE TO UPLOAD IMAGES AS I AM A NEW USER, ONCE THIS BLOCK GETS LIFTED I WILL ADD THEM ONTO THIS POST. I AM REFERRING TO THE COLOUR OF THE 'TAG HEUER CALIBRE 8' engraving on the movement on the back of the watch


Just tell me the username of the dealer.


----------



## watchamouth

Hopefully these pictures will upload. Regarding the username, should I say it on this forum or message it to you privately? In the (hopefully) likely situation that the dealer is legitimate, I don't want to sully their reputation by having their username associated with a Google search on illegitimate products. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jamesbiz

watchamouth said:


> Hopefully these pictures will upload. Regarding the username, should I say it on this forum or message it to you privately? In the (hopefully) likely situation that the dealer is legitimate, I don't want to sully their reputation by having their username associated with a Google search on illegitimate products. Thanks for your reply.


Everything appears to go me. no tell tale signs. And Tag heuer will change little things here and there, between manufacturing years.


----------



## poprawa11

Hi there. I will visit Spain soon and thinking about aquaracer serial RHL5881 (offer 8GOE90 on chrono24), but serial copied in TAG customer warranty checker shows other reference than should  Is it obvious fake?


----------



## enricodepaoli

watchamouth said:


> Apologies, my post has now been submitted twice for some reason. I'll try to upload the photos again but I keep getting an error message.


No worries. I deleted the double posts.


----------



## Tcnh

The bezel pimple seems fine to me. Is there any possible red-flags or this is an authentic watch?


----------



## jamesbiz

it looks fine


----------



## JamesC1995

imgur.com/gallery/dpmwlEh

This is my first expensive watch purchase off ebay however I am quite conflicted as I have no experience in checking the authenticity of watches. The seller seems very genuine, assures me the watch is 100% and gave me the serial number BA0843. Can anybody verify? Cant post link properly


----------



## jamesbiz

JamesC1995 said:


> imgur.com/gallery/dpmwlEh
> 
> This is my first expensive watch purchase off ebay however I am quite conflicted as I have no experience in checking the authenticity of watches. The seller seems very genuine, assures me the watch is 100% and gave me the serial number BA0843. Can anybody verify? Cant post link properly


faaaaaaakkke. Please send me the sellers info so I can get him off the platform.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

JamesC1995 said:


> imgur.com/gallery/dpmwlEh
> 
> This is my first expensive watch purchase off ebay however I am quite conflicted as I have no experience in checking the authenticity of watches. The seller seems very genuine, assures me the watch is 100% and gave me the serial number BA0843. Can anybody verify? Cant post link properly


Agree with jamesbiz. BA0843 is not the serial number. It's the reference number for the bracelet. Stay clear. Always buy the seller first.

EDIT - just realized you mentioned you purchased the watch. Return it if you can! Good luck...


----------



## bitt3n

I'm considering purchasing this and wondering about the authenticity. Also would appreciate any advice regarding the condition (concerns about over-polishing, refinishing, or any other problems). Here is a video: 



 and pictures below. Thanks!


----------



## Argyle in Aus

Ok, looking for feedback on this Carrera CAS2111: 





























I can check it in person but even then I wouldn't really know what to look for. Real or fake?


----------



## Argyle in Aus

Ok, looking for feedback on this Carrera CAS2111: 
View attachment 14933877

View attachment 14933879

View attachment 14933881

View attachment 14933883


I can check it in person but even then I wouldn't really know what to look for. Real or fake?


----------



## Argyle in Aus

Apologies for the double post, my mistake.


----------



## imagwai

Argyle in Aus said:


> Ok, looking for feedback on this Carrera CAS2111:
> View attachment 14933877
> 
> View attachment 14933879
> 
> View attachment 14933881
> 
> View attachment 14933883
> 
> 
> I can check it in person but even then I wouldn't really know what to look for. Real or fake?


I think it looks genuine but not easy to tell 100% from those photos. One would need in-focus, close up shots of dial and movement really.


----------



## Orange_GT3

imagwai said:


> I think it looks genuine but not easy to tell 100% from those photos. One would need in-focus, close up shots of dial and movement really.


I tend to agree although for clarity, the strap is NOT original.

In Australia, a replacement, original, leather strap and deployant will cost around $600, so factor that it in if you decide to buy.


----------



## Msgar87

Hey there I just bought an Aquaracer from eBay from a seller with 800+ transactions and 100% positive reviews. Can you let me know if this is fake? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/333537467183


----------



## jamesbiz

Msgar87 said:


> Hey there I just bought an Aquaracer from eBay from a seller with 800+ transactions and 100% positive reviews. Can you let me know if this is fake? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/333537467183


I mean, it's real. THo I'm not sure I would have paid that much for a quartz watch in such awful condition.


----------



## Msgar87

Does the condition really seem that bad to you? Sure the box is toast and the bracelet seems a little dirty but the face, crystal and bezel show minimal wear. I see a lot of pre owned buy it now quartz aquaracers in the $700 range. I was looking for an everyday beater as I already have a titanium/ceramic Rado automatic (black dial) and a Seiko Alpinist automatic (green dial) in my rotation that are brand new. I was looking for a blue dial watch for everyday use that I don’t have to worry about too much. What would have been a fair price to pay for the aquaracer? The seller refunded me $20 already for the shipping.


----------



## scooby-wrx

Msgar87 said:


> Does the condition really seem that bad to you? Sure the box is toast and the bracelet seems a little dirty but the face, crystal and bezel show minimal wear. I see a lot of pre owned buy it now quartz aquaracers in the $700 range. I was looking for an everyday beater as I already have a titanium/ceramic Rado automatic (black dial) and a Seiko Alpinist automatic (green dial) in my rotation that are brand new. I was looking for a blue dial watch for everyday use that I don't have to worry about too much. What would have been a fair price to pay for the aquaracer? The seller refunded me $20 already for the shipping.


I don't think its in bad condition, sure it has a few scratches but nothing major. Price seems pretty good too considering the rest on eBay are almost double.

It'll be a great daily with plenty of life left. Be nice to see some pics once you get it and give it a good clean / polish


----------



## Msgar87

Thanks, will do! 
Already ordered a cape cod cloth haha.
Hopefully that will help clean it up. I think the seller that sold me it doesn't usually deal with watches as all her items are jewelry so I think she didn't even give it a wipe down. Which is probably better for me, no more micro scratches ahah!



scooby-wrx said:


> Msgar87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the condition really seem that bad to you? Sure the box is toast and the bracelet seems a little dirty but the face, crystal and bezel show minimal wear. I see a lot of pre owned buy it now quartz aquaracers in the $700 range. I was looking for an everyday beater as I already have a titanium/ceramic Rado automatic (black dial) and a Seiko Alpinist automatic (green dial) in my rotation that are brand new. I was looking for a blue dial watch for everyday use that I don't have to worry about too much. What would have been a fair price to pay for the aquaracer? The seller refunded me $20 already for the shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its in bad condition, sure it has a few scratches but nothing major. Price seems pretty good too considering the rest on eBay are almost double.
> 
> It'll be a great daily with plenty of life left. Be nice to see some pics once you get it and give it a good clean / polish
Click to expand...


----------



## DruidsLaughter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hello Everyone....

I picked up this automatic 2000 Exclusive recently. I tried to compare to as many images as I could find and nothing jumped out at me as wrong. I have not seen the movement yet. Does it appear to be authentic, or should I start the return process?

Thanks so much for your help.

John


----------



## Turpinr

DruidsLaughter said:


> Hello Everyone....
> 
> I picked up this automatic 2000 Exclusive recently. I tried to compare to as many images as I could find and nothing jumped out at me as wrong. I have not seen the movement yet. Does it appear to be authentic, or should I start the return process?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> John
> View attachment 14958465
> 
> View attachment 14958469
> 
> View attachment 14958475


I've never seen this model before but doing the same comparisons you're doing, it looks pukka


----------



## DruidsLaughter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for your checking. I need to get a look at the movement next.


----------



## scooby-wrx

I check eBay periodically to see what deals are available. Just stumbled across this which caught my eye, but too many red flags..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-99P-GE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Model number doesn't seem correct? 
International Warranty Car details do NOT match the watch.. 
Bracelet doesn't look quite right where it connects to the case?
24hr listing

Not certain about the watch, looks authentic but I'm gonna stay away. Anyone know for certain?


----------



## imagwai

scooby-wrx said:


> I check eBay periodically to see what deals are available. Just stumbled across this which caught my eye, but too many red flags..
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-99P-GE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Model number doesn't seem correct?
> International Warranty Car details do NOT match the watch..
> Bracelet doesn't look quite right where it connects to the case?
> 24hr listing
> 
> Not certain about the watch, looks authentic but I'm gonna stay away. Anyone know for certain?
> 
> View attachment 14963533


Fake

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx

Thank you for confirming, appreciate it. I tried reporting the listing, but can't..... Hope it doesn't sell for too much..


----------



## DruidsLaughter

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

A couple shots of the movements for my previous post. wish my hands were steadier.


----------



## jamesbiz

scooby-wrx said:


> I check eBay periodically to see what deals are available. Just stumbled across this which caught my eye, but too many red flags..
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-99P-GE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Model number doesn't seem correct?
> International Warranty Car details do NOT match the watch..
> Bracelet doesn't look quite right where it connects to the case?
> 24hr listing
> 
> Not certain about the watch, looks authentic but I'm gonna stay away. Anyone know for certain?


lol. so bad.


----------



## Turpinr

scooby-wrx said:


> Thank you for confirming, appreciate it. I tried reporting the listing, but can't..... Hope it doesn't sell for too much..


A lot of the fake Tags are hard to spot, especially the Aquaracers.The only tell on the Aquaracers I can see is the lume dots, which are frankly sh1te.
I'm not having any luck with my reports on fake Hydroconquests and there are plenty.


----------



## Bear1845

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

DruidsLaughter

That WN2112 looks like a legit 2000 Exclusive to me.


----------



## DAZ666

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Fake Tag listed on eBay Australia. This ladies watch is probably the cheapest looking fake I have ever seen. Item number: 254525917318. But the seller insists it is Authentic simply because it has numbers on the case back. I sent a friendly email to let them know it is a fake to save them possible negative feedback and eBay suspension. They replied a couple of times with severe threats and violence. They obviously have issues. I reported the item to eBay a couple of weeks ago but it's no surprise nothing has been done. Maybe if more of us report it they might do something about it? It really does need to be removed. But be warned about the seller. I don't suggest contacting them unless you want to be insulted and threatened beyond belief. Please assist to get the cheap garbage removed by reporting it to eBay.

Thanks


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DruidsLaughter said:


> A couple shots of the movements for my previous post. wish my hands were steadier.
> 
> View attachment 14963729
> 
> View attachment 14963733


I see nothing wrong with your watch.


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DAZ666 said:


> Fake Tag listed on eBay Australia. This ladies watch is probably the cheapest looking fake I have ever seen. Item number: 254525917318. But the seller insists it is Authentic simply because it has numbers on the case back. I sent a friendly email to let them know it is a fake to save them possible negative feedback and eBay suspension. They replied a couple of times with severe threats and violence. They obviously have issues. I reported the item to eBay a couple of weeks ago but it's no surprise nothing has been done. Maybe if more of us report it they might do something about it? It really does need to be removed. But be warned about the seller. I don't suggest contacting them unless you want to be insulted and threatened beyond belief. Please assist to get the cheap garbage removed by reporting it to eBay.
> 
> Thanks


To be honest, I used to waste my time with these. But I kinda stopped lol. Anyone that would buy that, for that much, I almost feel deserves it. I'm only callous, because of all the people I've tried to help, that shot me down....


----------



## PajoB

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hoping someone can help me with this. I bought this watch from Chrono24.
All looks perfectly legit. Came with box, warranty card etc.
But, when I check the serial number on Tag database, it shows up as a different watch.
I've heard this can happen by mistake, but just wanted to upload some photos to see what people think.
Thanks


----------



## FordHammie

My rule of thumb is; if ya have to question it's validity, run for the hills!

It's like meeting a hot chic who you can't help to question! RUN!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PajoB

FordHammie said:


> My rule of thumb is; if ya have to question it's validity, run for the hills!
> 
> It's like meeting a hot chic who you can't help to question! RUN!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd personally check validity of any watch. Especially if buying it pre owned.


----------



## jamesbiz

PajoB said:


> I'd personally check validity of any watch. Especially if buying it pre owned.


Do you have the watch yet?


----------



## PajoB

yes


----------



## PajoB

jamesbiz said:


> Do you have the watch yet?


Yes, but should also say payment is in escrow and I haven't cleared payment yet


----------



## PajoB

jamesbiz said:


> Do you have the watch yet?


Yes, but should also say payment is in escrow and I haven't cleared payment yet


----------



## ravensfan5620

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Would someone please help me verify if this is genuine? It did not come with a warranty card but did come with a box, hang tag and instruction book and was purchased online (ebay).

The quartz movement is marked Ronda 5040.d

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jamesbiz

PajoB said:


> Yes, but should also say payment is in escrow and I haven't cleared payment yet


Have you sized the watch yet? Show a pic of the pin/tube


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ravensfan5620 said:


> Would someone please help me verify if this is genuine? It did not come with a warranty card but did come with a box, hang tag and instruction book and was purchased online (ebay).
> 
> The quartz movement is marked Ronda 5040.d
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> View attachment 14968851
> View attachment 14968855
> View attachment 14968859
> View attachment 14968863
> View attachment 14968865


sorry, that's a fake.


----------



## PajoB

jamesbiz said:


> Have you sized the watch yet? Show a pic of the pin/tube


I haven't done any of this. Pin tube you'll have to explain to me. New to the watch scene.


----------



## ravensfan5620

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Thanks for the quick response.

If you wouldn't mind, what is incorrect so I know what to watch out for next time.


----------



## FordHammie

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ravensfan5620 said:


> Would someone please help me verify if this is genuine? It did not come with a warranty card but did come with a box, hang tag and instruction book and was purchased online (ebay).
> 
> The quartz movement is marked Ronda 5040.d
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> View attachment 14968851
> View attachment 14968855
> View attachment 14968859
> View attachment 14968863
> View attachment 14968865


Rhonda if i'm mistaken is normally found in Invicta watches! That's a Tag Invicta!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



FordHammie said:


> Rhonda if i'm mistaken is normally found in Invicta watches! That's a Tag Invicta!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, Tags use Rondas too.


----------



## Davsonz1

Hello is this one tag heuer authentic?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jamesbiz said:


> No, Tags use Rondas too.


Yep. In fact the Ronda 5040.D is used on TAG quartz chronographs like the F1 pictured here. If I were to guess, which maybe I shouldn't, I'd say that F1 Chronograph is genuine.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jamesbiz said:


> No, Tags use Rondas too.


Yep. In fact the Ronda 5040.D is used on TAG quartz chronographs like the F1 pictured here. If I were to guess, which maybe I shouldn't, I'd say that F1 Chronograph is genuine.


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Yep. In fact the Ronda 5040.D is used on TAG quartz chronographs like the F1 pictured here. If I were to guess, which maybe I shouldn't, I'd say that F1 Chronograph is genuine.


nope, 100% counterfeit.


----------



## ravensfan5620

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I'm getting mixed answers regarding the authenticity of this watch with most believing it's genuine.

jamesbiz, What are you seeing that suggests it's 100% counterfeit?

Thanks for you help. If it's a fake I want to return it but need to explain why it's not real.


----------



## PajoB

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



PajoB said:


> Hoping someone can help me with this. I bought this watch from Chrono24.
> All looks perfectly legit. Came with box, warranty card etc.
> But, when I check the serial number on Tag database, it shows up as a different watch.
> I've heard this can happen by mistake, but just wanted to upload some photos to see what people think.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 14968373
> View attachment 14968375
> View attachment 14968377
> View attachment 14968379


I've sent this back to the seller. Still think I'm about to be ripped off of 1200 euro.


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ravensfan5620 said:


> I'm getting mixed answers regarding the authenticity of this watch with most believing it's genuine.
> 
> jamesbiz, What are you seeing that suggests it's 100% counterfeit?
> 
> Thanks for you help. If it's a fake I want to return it but need to explain why it's not real.


How about telling me which seller it is, and I can tell you if they have already been suspended from selling. The watch is fake. You don't need to explain to them why. They know it's fake, because I know that they got it from the exact same place all the other counterfeits are coming from. The same fake box. The same crappy logo of the tag on the inside of the box. The same plastic wrap that real watches don't have. The tag that's attached, that still has all the stickers with it. It's 100% fake, and I promise you without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



ravensfan5620 said:


> I'm getting mixed answers regarding the authenticity of this watch with most believing it's genuine.
> 
> jamesbiz, What are you seeing that suggests it's 100% counterfeit?
> 
> double post


----------



## ravensfan5620

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Sent you a PM with more information. Thanks


----------



## bennclark1

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hey, so I've kinda got my heart set on a Tag Heuer formula 1 chronograph that I've found a good deal for online.
However, i'm not the most experienced with watches and want to ensure what I'd be getting is legitimate.
I've done a check online of the serial number on the back of the watch, and the Tag Heuer warranty search returned the exact model of the watch along with the fact that the watch is still under warranty.

My question is, is the valid serial number enough to determine it is a legitimate watch, as it only comes with the box and the watch, without any papers or invoice, or is it possible for fakes to have genuine serial numbers that still have warranty?

Thanks in advance,

Benn.


----------



## PajoB

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



bennclark1 said:


> Hey, so I've kinda got my heart set on a Tag Heuer formula 1 chronograph that I've found a good deal for online.
> However, i'm not the most experienced with watches and want to ensure what I'd be getting is legitimate.
> I've done a check online of the serial number on the back of the watch, and the Tag Heuer warranty search returned the exact model of the watch along with the fact that the watch is still under warranty.
> 
> My question is, is the valid serial number enough to determine it is a legitimate watch, as it only comes with the box and the watch, without any papers or invoice, or is it possible for fakes to have genuine serial numbers that still have warranty?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Benn.
> View attachment 14983999
> 
> View attachment 14984001


They could easily reproduce a known serial number very easily.


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Benn I am not going to comment on that particular watch because I don't know but you are far safer buying from ebay than depop and the price isn't that much difference. 

You can have 3 layers of protection if the seller is a scumbag:
Ebay
Paypal
Credit Card


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



jamesbiz said:


> nope, 100% counterfeit.


My mistake - I'll defer to you. I told you I maybe shouldn't have guessed! LOL. But I am correct about TAG quartz chronographs using the RONDA 5040.D, no?

When I look at the box, I do now see that TAG logo that looks suspect. What other features about the watch are indications that this F1 chronograph is fake? Thanks jamesbiz...


----------



## Turpinr

WatchBuyerUK1 said:


> Benn I am not going to comment on that particular watch because I don't know but you are far safer buying from ebay than depop and the price isn't that much difference.
> 
> You can have 3 layers of protection if the seller is a scumbag:
> Ebay
> Paypal
> Credit Card


Safer buying from Ebay than where ??
Ebay is a 'kin minefield of fakes of every make of luxury watch.


----------



## scooby-wrx

I agree that eBay is relatively safe. There are certainly fakes on there so pays to check authenticity before buying and once the watch has arrived. 

eBay policies and PayPal are added security that you can get a full refund in the event of buying a fake. 

Do NOY buy on eBay and assume everything is genuine..


----------



## PajoB

Just an update on how my deal went in the end.

A quick catch up. I bought a Tag from a Private seller on Chrono24.
Was suspicious when the watch serial came back for a different watch on Tag.hr/warranty
Turned out watch was fake.
Seller was originally in UK (I'm in Ireland) and when I wanted to return it the seller wanted me to post it to Latvia
So Chrono24 helped out with the shipping (50euro out of 93) and I sent it back.
The seller went dark. No replies to messages and Chrono24 seem to be especially bad at answering emails.
So I came up with a different plan to help myself.

When a watch is in the middle of sale it comes up as reserved for everyone else on Chrono24. So I made a new account with a fake name etc. and clicked on Activate Notification.
Then Contacted the seller with this fake account asking a couple of silly questions about the strap and how old it is etc.
He replied to the fake account in a few hours and immediately after I said I was interested he released the refund on my real account.
In the meantime he sent me a message to my real account stating that he wanted £100 for being out of pocket for the postage and having to relist it and said I had damaged the watch which I hadn't.
And that he wasn't going to release payment until I paid him. But he had already released the refund and I received an email saying that the refund was on it's way back to me.

The refund arrived this morning on the card and I deleted the fake account that had been haggling with him over a price. The watch is still up on Chrono24 despite me reporting to them that the watch is a fake.
I almost paid a decent noob tax on trying to buy too fast. 
Do your homework and if you have to use Chrono24, make sure it's from a seller that has a Bricks and Mortar shop to back it up.
I'm in the process of buying from a reputable seller but not on that website.


----------



## jamesbiz

PajoB said:


> Just an update on how my deal went in the end.
> 
> A quick catch up. I bought a Tag from a Private seller on Chrono24.
> Was suspicious when the watch serial came back for a different watch on Tag.hr/warranty
> Turned out watch was fake.
> Seller was originally in UK (I'm in Ireland) and when I wanted to return it the seller wanted me to post it to Latvia
> So Chrono24 helped out with the shipping (50euro out of 93) and I sent it back.
> The seller went dark. No replies to messages and Chrono24 seem to be especially bad at answering emails.
> So I came up with a different plan to help myself.
> 
> When a watch is in the middle of sale it comes up as reserved for everyone else on Chrono24. So I made a new account with a fake name etc. and clicked on Activate Notification.
> Then Contacted the seller with this fake account asking a couple of silly questions about the strap and how old it is etc.
> He replied to the fake account in a few hours and immediately after I said I was interested he released the refund on my real account.
> In the meantime he sent me a message to my real account stating that he wanted £100 for being out of pocket for the postage and having to relist it and said I had damaged the watch which I hadn't.
> And that he wasn't going to release payment until I paid him. But he had already released the refund and I received an email saying that the refund was on it's way back to me.
> 
> The refund arrived this morning on the card and I deleted the fake account that had been haggling with him over a price. The watch is still up on Chrono24 despite me reporting to them that the watch is a fake.
> I almost paid a decent noob tax on trying to buy too fast.
> Do your homework and if you have to use Chrono24, make sure it's from a seller that has a Bricks and Mortar shop to back it up.
> I'm in the process of buying from a reputable seller but not on that website.


lol the seller I've been after on ebay for the past year. When this all started. I sent him back two boxes of dirt. But your thing is WAY cooler than mine hahah. I love it.


----------



## Turpinr

[/QUOTE]

lol the seller I've been after on ebay for the past year. When this all started. I sent him back two boxes of dirt. But your thing is WAY cooler than mine hahah. I love it.[/QUOTE]
Shutting all these fake sellers down must be like the funfair game where a head pops up and you hit it with a mallet.
You stop one seller and he changes usernames and just carries on with the same fakes.


----------



## jamesbiz

lol the seller I've been after on ebay for the past year. When this all started. I sent him back two boxes of dirt. But your thing is WAY cooler than mine hahah. I love it.[/QUOTE]
Shutting all these fake sellers down must be like the funfair game where a head pops up and you hit it with a mallet.
You stop one seller and he changes usernames and just carries on with the same fakes.[/QUOTE]

This game was a lot more fun before. But ebay isn't doing as much to combat them anymore. And worse, I've been actively attacked by the sellers, with ebay barely doing much to help me.

I thought I had gotten the guy too. But this whole virus thing happened, he's come back out and has had a ton of accounts. I don't even have the energy to search anymore. He's gotten a lot of watches sold in the mean time.


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> lol the seller I've been after on ebay for the past year. When this all started. I sent him back two boxes of dirt. But your thing is WAY cooler than mine hahah. I love it.


Shutting all these fake sellers down must be like the funfair game where a head pops up and you hit it with a mallet.
You stop one seller and he changes usernames and just carries on with the same fakes.[/QUOTE]

This game was a lot more fun before. But ebay isn't doing as much to combat them anymore. And worse, I've been actively attacked by the sellers, with ebay barely doing much to help me.

I thought I had gotten the guy too. But this whole virus thing happened, he's come back out and has had a ton of accounts. I don't even have the energy to search anymore. He's gotten a lot of watches sold in the mean time.[/QUOTE]

The 2 geezers who're selling fake Hydroconquests and more than likely Tags, Omegas etc etc seemed to have upped their game. watchcompany-1 seemed to have started up again too, with another name.
I reported those sellers on another site, I can't even remember which, a site trying to cut down on fakes of swiss watches ???? but I'm not holding my breath
I've bought a movement for my F1 this week, plus a mat, pin vice and other stuff but whereas I'd usually have bought them off Ebay, I bought them elsewhere this time.


----------



## NTJW

Just for a peace of mind









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## gifron

Good morning, All. Will you please provide your opinions on whether or not this is an authentic Tag (pictures provided by seller)? I have never owned one, and someone is wanting to trade me for another item I have for sale. Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## imagwai

gifron said:


> Good morning, All. Will you please provide your opinions on whether or not this is an authentic Tag (pictures provided by seller)? I have never owned one, and someone is wanting to trade me for another item I have for sale. Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 15013265
> 
> View attachment 15013267
> 
> View attachment 15013269
> 
> View attachment 15013271


I don't see any obvious signs of a fake. Better picture of the caseback would have been good, though. Check the serial number matches the warranty card (I think it does).


----------



## imagwai

NTJW said:


> Just for a peace of mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


So difficult to tell on the Aquaracers these days. I'm sure there will be people who will say the bezel pip is wrong or spot other issues, e.g. bezel printing. But the reality is that it's near impossible to be 100% certain without having it professionally authenticated (and sometimes not even then).

Despite expert opinions on here, I remain sceptical over the bezel pip method. Who is to say that the fakers haven't refined their manufacturing. Or conversely, who is to say that TAG don't use multiple suppliers and have two or more different styles of bezel pip.

If it were me, I'd send it to TAG. Or better yet, only buy from an AD or boutique! In fact, if it were me, I wouldn't buy one period, as selling one on the used market must be getting increasingly difficult. IMO, Tag needs to act to clarify the situation and offer a better solution for people to determine authenticity.


----------



## NTJW

imagwai said:


> So difficult to tell on the Aquaracers these days. I'm sure there will be people who will say the bezel pip is wrong or spot other issues, e.g. bezel printing. But the reality is that it's near impossible to be 100% certain without having it professionally authenticated (and sometimes not even then).
> 
> Despite expert opinions on here, I remain sceptical over the bezel pip method. Who is to say that the fakers haven't refined their manufacturing. Or conversely, who is to say that TAG don't use multiple suppliers and have two or more different styles of bezel pip.
> 
> If it were me, I'd send it to TAG. Or better yet, only buy from an AD or boutique! In fact, if it were me, I wouldn't buy one period, as selling one on the used market must be getting increasingly difficult. IMO, Tag needs to act to clarify the situation and offer a better solution for people to determine authenticity.


I guess you do have a point!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> So difficult to tell on the Aquaracers these days. I'm sure there will be people who will say the bezel pip is wrong or spot other issues, e.g. bezel printing. But the reality is that it's near impossible to be 100% certain without having it professionally authenticated (and sometimes not even then).
> 
> Despite expert opinions on here, I remain sceptical over the bezel pip method. Who is to say that the fakers haven't refined their manufacturing. Or conversely, who is to say that TAG don't use multiple suppliers and have two or more different styles of bezel pip.
> 
> If it were me, I'd send it to TAG. Or better yet, only buy from an AD or boutique! In fact, if it were me, I wouldn't buy one period, as selling one on the used market must be getting increasingly difficult. IMO, Tag needs to act to clarify the situation and offer a better solution for people to determine authenticity.


So far, I haven't found a single fake that uses the correct pin and tubes for their bracelet. Not a single one. Ever. For people that have the watch, THAT is the easiest way to tell. Put a watch in my hand, and I will tell you pretty quick if it's real or not. The only issue I have, is doing it from pics alone.

As far as sending to tag. We just recently had an example of Tag saying a fake watch was real. So even that doesn't work anymore.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> So far, I haven't found a single fake that uses the correct pin and tubes for their bracelet. Not a single one. Ever. For people that have the watch, THAT is the easiest way to tell. Put a watch in my hand, and I will tell you pretty quick if it's real or not. The only issue I have, is doing it from pics alone.
> 
> As far as sending to tag. We just recently had an example of Tag saying a fake watch was real. So even that doesn't work anymore.


And you are 100% confident that TAG don't have two different implementations of bracelet pin and tubes? Or are there other giveaways too under a loupe that these are fakes?

I did allude to the fact that TAG's own authentication had been brought into question in my post also.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> And you are 100% confident that TAG don't have two different implementations of bracelet pin and tubes? Or are there other giveaways too under a loupe that these are fakes?
> 
> I did allude to the fact that TAG's own authentication had been brought into question in my post also.


100% confident that Tag only has one style of pin and tube.


----------



## NTJW

So we are relying on pins now then?

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> 100% confident that Tag only has one style of pin and tube.


Not that I am necessarily doubting you, but interested to know how you can be 100% confident. I know you've handled a lot of TAGs in your time, but how do you actually know this to be the case? And why can TAG not authenticate their own watches properly if this is such a clear-cut method? Happy to be PM'ed if you don't want to discuss here.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> Not that I am necessarily doubting you, but interested to know how you can be 100% confident. I know you've handled a lot of TAGs in your time, but how do you actually know this to be the case? And why can TAG not authenticate their own watches properly if this is such a clear-cut method? Happy to be PM'ed if you don't want to discuss here.


20 years in the business. The pin and tubes they are using for the fake watches, are the generic style. The good brands all use this style. It's always been like this for every model I've handled. Except for the older Omega speed masters with the smaller bracelets, for some strange reason. Those are the only ones I've ever found with the generic style.

The new formula 1's with the ceramic links, have it even worse. They use cotter pins, like the other cheaper formula 1's, instead of tube and pin

As far as tag using that as a clear cut method. There are other ways of telling if something is fake, and I"m sure they go to that first.. I don't know exactly what they use to determine and how far they go. I doubt they are taking the watches apart tho or taking apart the bracelets. Hell, they might not even care enough to pay attention to that detail. They'd concentrate on the case and it's parts.

Because also, keep in mind that someone CAN buy a fake bracelet for their watch. So a used watch might be harder to tell. But all of these watches are brand new with plastic wrap, so it's not the case for them.


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> So we are relying on pins now then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


relying? no. As you need to actually have access to the pins to be able to tell. And of course it could just be a fake bracelet. Tho unless the seller said so, I'm sure you'd be upset about that as well. Every single fake I've dealt with, has this same issue.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> 20 years in the business. The pin and tubes they are using for the fake watches, are the generic style. The good brands all use this style. It's always been like this for every model I've handled. Except for the older Omega speed masters with the smaller bracelets, for some strange reason. Those are the only ones I've ever found with the generic style.
> 
> The new formula 1's with the ceramic links, have it even worse. They use cotter pins, like the other cheaper formula 1's, instead of tube and pin
> 
> As far as tag using that as a clear cut method. There are other ways of telling if something is fake, and I"m sure they go to that first.. I don't know exactly what they use to determine and how far they go. I doubt they are taking the watches apart tho or taking apart the bracelets. Hell, they might not even care enough to pay attention to that detail. They'd concentrate on the case and it's parts.
> 
> Because also, keep in mind that someone CAN buy a fake bracelet for their watch. So a used watch might be harder to tell. But all of these watches are brand new with plastic wrap, so it's not the case for them.


OK, but surely TAG might have multiple suppliers for their bracelet pins? Or they could have switched? I mean if they're good enough for Omega? Unless I've misunderstood (possible), then how do you actually _know_ for certain.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> OK, but surely TAG might have multiple suppliers for their bracelet pins? Or they could have switched? I mean if they're good enough for Omega? Unless I've misunderstood (possible), then how do you actually _know_ for certain.


No, it's always the same pins with Tag heuer. It's a specific style. The style the fakes have are cheap and less effective. They easily come apart too. Tag heuers, you can barely remove the pins to size, without a hammer...

As far as Omega. I'm referring to some 30 year old model, and only one specific bracelet style. I have no idea why they did it.


----------



## NTJW

Does this issue replicate to almost all TAG models, or just selective models only?

I find this to be quite worrying as many have stated the Tag reps are getting indistinguishable from the real ones.

I also have a Heuer 01 skeleton, while it is much harder to fake than the more “generic” ones, but I already saw a fake for sale and I can see the movement is quite similiar.

What are the chances they go up the even higher “classes” of the line?

Of course I do know even the chinese movement can make tourbillions too, so complication is less of a hindrance these days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> Does this issue replicate to almost all TAG models, or just selective models only?
> 
> I find this to be quite worrying as many have stated the Tag reps are getting indistinguishable from the real ones.
> 
> I also have a Heuer 01 skeleton, while it is much harder to fake than the more "generic" ones, but I already saw a fake for sale and I can see the movement is quite similiar.
> 
> What are the chances they go up the even higher "classes" of the line?
> 
> Of course I do know even the chinese movement can make tourbillions too, so complication is less of a hindrance these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


what do you mean by " this issue"? Fake watches in general?


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> what do you mean by " this issue"? Fake watches in general?


What I mean is, the fakes are getting so good on Tag Heuet watches all across their line up, and even the Tag themselves are confused with their own authenticity.

Im wondering how "high" on the line up does this fake thing go? Id be real disappointed if they come up to making indistinguishable rep for my Heuer 01 skeleton that I paid quite a sum for.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

Generally speaking, the chronographs are harder to fake and the TAG replicas are a bit easier to spot. But as you say, they are improving. Rolex Daytonas on the other hand...you'll need a loupe to tell.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Well I guess things have changed these days and the pride and ownership of having a genuine time piece is but fading away. Might as well wear G-shocks, but not surprisingly, even G-shocks have fakes. Lmao


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> Well I guess things have changed these days and the pride and ownership of having a genuine time piece is but fading away. Might as well wear G-shocks, but not surprisingly, even G-shocks have fakes. Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol the seller/sellers selling these fakes, always have fake g shocks as well. They use them to pad their account.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Fake G-shocks? Is there a watch brand that isn't faked??? Heck, there are even fake Seikos (called Feikos) out there! What's next? Fake fakes?

In all seriousness, the level of sophistication of these replicas are frightening. I saw a video comparing a real Submariner to a fake one and I really couldn't tell the difference (as @Imagwai said, one would need a loupe). The fake Aquaracers look very real to me also, save for some differences in the lume pip and diver helmet engraving on the caseback. @jamesbiz noted differences in the pin/collars but I wouldn't be able to notice this. More than ever, buy the seller or buy from an AD.


----------



## JJDJJD

I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this question, but thought I'd ask...

I got this Tag CR2111 at an online auction -- it just arrived today. The photos from the auction house conveniently didn't show anything clear on the back of the watch.

I now see (or, don't see) several give-away's: No case number, serial number. Shown as a Mercedes 300 ALR model, not 300 SLR. Before I send it back I thought I'd see if there's any time that a valid Tag would be issued this way.

Thanks!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Total fake. Return it for an immediate refund.


----------



## JJDJJD

Yep, pretty obvious after it was received. Appreciate the input.


----------



## Orange_GT3

JJDJJD said:


> Yep, pretty obvious after it was received. Appreciate the input.


The big giveaway is that the genuine 300 SLR model has a brown dial. There are of course many other 'issues' that I could list.

I hope you get your money back.


----------



## imagwai

Never mind the back, the front is also a dead giveaway. What sort of auction house is seeling this cr*p?


----------



## NTJW

I don’t need a loupe for that 1887, but yeah thats pretty bad. Refund and report.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

The reference number starting with 'CR' indicates a Monza as opposed to a Carrera.


----------



## jamesbiz

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Fake G-shocks? Is there a watch brand that isn't faked??? Heck, there are even fake Seikos (called Feikos) out there! What's next? Fake fakes?
> 
> In all seriousness, the level of sophistication of these replicas are frightening. I saw a video comparing a real Submariner to a fake one and I really couldn't tell the difference (as @Imagwai said, one would need a loupe). The fake Aquaracers look very real to me also, save for some differences in the lume pip and diver helmet engraving on the caseback. @jamesbiz noted differences in the pin/collars but I wouldn't be able to notice this. More than ever, buy the seller or buy from an AD.


Trust me. If you've ever owned any modern Tags, not counting any with cotter pins, You'd notice the difference in pin/collar in a heart beat.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

jamesbiz said:


> Trust me. If you've ever owned any modern Tags, not counting any with cotter pins, You'd notice the difference in pin/collar in a heart beat.


Would you be able to tell the difference without removing a pin/collar from the bracelet? What do the fake ones look like compared to the real ones? Sorry, you probably posted this already but I would be interested to see a side by side comparison of the real vs. fake ones. I do own a "modern" TAG (F1 chronograph CAZ1110 - I think it's the 2014/15 model) but I'm not sophisticated enough to be able to remove a pin/collar from my bracelet. I can change bracelets/straps though...LOL.


----------



## NTJW

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Would you be able to tell the difference without removing a pin/collar from the bracelet? What do the fake ones look like compared to the real ones? Sorry, you probably posted this already but I would be interested to see a side by side comparison of the real vs. fake ones. I do own a "modern" TAG (F1 chronograph CAZ1110 - I think it's the 2014/15 model) but I'm not sophisticated enough to be able to remove a pin/collar from my bracelet. I can change bracelets/straps though...LOL.


Well, was have discussed here before. Almost the 3 hand-ers with the exception of chronographs and tourbillions, are identical. At least for the top-of-the-line fakes.

The crappy fakes are crappy, so it's an easy tell. The expensive fakes, or the top tiers, are making life difficult. James even said that even people from Tags service centre themselves can't tell them apart. So that's a huge let down.

Due to this discussion, I'm currently avoiding all sorts of Tags, and actually sold my Aquaracer yesterday for a small profit. Only Tag I'm keeping FOR NOW is the Heuer 01 skeleton Carerra 43mm. And even that, I'm already seeing a really nice fake for it. Although the finishing and stuff is bad, but they even have a copy movement for it.

So, yes, like stated before also, if Tag doesn't do something about this, I might as well go buy the most expensive fake and save like 75% of my money and send it to Tag for repair.

Oh, James also said they even use original movements. So yeah.... bummer

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> Well, was have discussed here before. Almost the 3 hand-ers with the exception of chronographs and tourbillions, are identical. At least for the top-of-the-line fakes.
> 
> The crappy fakes are crappy, so it's an easy tell. The expensive fakes, or the top tiers, are making life difficult. James even said that even people from Tags service centre themselves can't tell them apart. So that's a huge let down.
> 
> Due to this discussion, I'm currently avoiding all sorts of Tags, and actually sold my Aquaracer yesterday for a small profit. Only Tag I'm keeping FOR NOW is the Heuer 01 skeleton Carerra 43mm. And even that, I'm already seeing a really nice fake for it. Although the finishing and stuff is bad, but they even have a copy movement for it.
> 
> So, yes, like stated before also, if Tag doesn't do something about this, I might as well go buy the most expensive fake and save like 75% of my money and send it to Tag for repair.
> 
> Oh, James also said they even use original movements. So yeah.... bummer
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't say Tag service can't tell them apart. Just that they don't bother to look deep enough. I mean, I can tell them apart. They should be able to as well, right? I just don't know how much effort they put into it, beyond the easy tell tale signs. They are supposedly doing metallurgic testing as well. But the question is, when do they decide to do that? " oh. movement is real. Ok, good to go"?

As far as buying fakes. The couple I've sent to Tag, were labeled fake pretty quickly. So sending in for repair might not be the best idea. My dads a watch maker, and I sell watches and watch parts, so it's a little easier for me. The fakes do have differences in quality tho. But I'm not sure if Tag heuer quality is 4 times as good as the fake lol.

I mean, we SHOULD be against buying fakes, because that tarnished the brand. But if the brand isn't doing anything about it... then wtf?

The only fakes I own, are the ones I stole from the scammers. I'm not sure I'd buy a fake for actual money. Except for maybe research. I don't know lol. it's all a bit complicated, isn't it?


----------



## jamesbiz

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Would you be able to tell the difference without removing a pin/collar from the bracelet? What do the fake ones look like compared to the real ones? Sorry, you probably posted this already but I would be interested to see a side by side comparison of the real vs. fake ones. I do own a "modern" TAG (F1 chronograph CAZ1110 - I think it's the 2014/15 model) but I'm not sophisticated enough to be able to remove a pin/collar from my bracelet. I can change bracelets/straps though...LOL.


Nope, I can not tell the difference without removing the pin/tube. The fakes have a tube that has an indent in the center, and only one. Real ones have TWO indents. Which is why they are much harder to remove from the bracelet. If you look at a fake, you'll pretty much see the pins sticking out slightly. So, I guess maybe that might be a way to tell. Or at least a way to send up red flags in your mind.

As far as your watch. It uses cotter pins. Only way to tell on that, is the link arrow design and placement.


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> I didn't say Tag service can't tell them apart. Just that they don't bother to look deep enough. I mean, I can tell them apart. They should be able to as well, right? I just don't know how much effort they put into it, beyond the easy tell tale signs. They are supposedly doing metallurgic testing as well. But the question is, when do they decide to do that? " oh. movement is real. Ok, good to go"?
> 
> As far as buying fakes. The couple I've sent to Tag, were labeled fake pretty quickly. So sending in for repair might not be the best idea. My dads a watch maker, and I sell watches and watch parts, so it's a little easier for me. The fakes do have differences in quality tho. But I'm not sure if Tag heuer quality is 4 times as good as the fake lol.
> 
> I mean, we SHOULD be against buying fakes, because that tarnished the brand. But if the brand isn't doing anything about it... then wtf?
> 
> The only fakes I own, are the ones I stole from the scammers. I'm not sure I'd buy a fake for actual money. Except for maybe research. I don't know lol. it's all a bit complicated, isn't it?


I stand corrected James, I didnt mean to twist your words. But yeah, its a kind of a bummer that Tag themselves doesnt take extra steps to verify their own brand and product integrity.

I have always liked Tags, they really offer value for money products, and for many, is an entry level brand to go for Swiss watches.

Im also against buying fakes, Im saying so out of bitterness.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

jamesbiz said:


> Nope, I can not tell the difference without removing the pin/tube. The fakes have a tube that has an indent in the center, and only one. Real ones have TWO indents. Which is why they are much harder to remove from the bracelet. If you look at a fake, you'll pretty much see the pins sticking out slightly. So, I guess maybe that might be a way to tell. Or at least a way to send up red flags in your mind.
> 
> As far as your watch. It uses cotter pins. Only way to tell on that, is the link arrow design and placement.


Ah I see. Thanks jamesbiz. I looked up pin and tubes on google and see what you mean - the TAG tubes have two indents. And you are correct, I don't have any tubes for my F1 - just pins (cotter pins). I'm glad I bought my F1 form an AD...


----------



## jamesbiz

wanted to share my current trophy collection 

There are a couple more laying around here somewhere


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> wanted to share my current trophy collection
> 
> There are a couple more laying around here somewhere
> 
> View attachment 15034367


Lmao

Curios, what happened to that cyclop on the aquaracer on the bottow row (left), on the first box

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> Lmao
> 
> Curios, what happened to that cyclop on the aquaracer on the bottow row (left), on the first box
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


what do you mean?


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> what do you mean?


Top box, second row, most left. No cyclop there

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

NTJW said:


> Top box, second row, most left. No cyclop there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Ooppss my bad, thats the quartz version

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> Ooppss my bad, thats the quartz version
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


OH , duh, lol my brain didn't understand what cylop meant.


----------



## NTJW

Any red flags? Fakes for these models are quite uncommon. Comes with box but no papers.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Also because the twintime is from around 2016, the Tag registration warranty doesnt show up.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> OH , duh, lol my brain didn't understand what cylop meant.


Help? Lol, my friend wants to buy but I cant give any expert opinions

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> Help? Lol, my friend wants to buy but I cant give any expert opinions
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I don't know enough about those. But it seems right. Got a pick of the inside of the buckle? Because there is a feature that can be an easy tell tale sign. Tho the newer ones don't have it.


----------



## PajoB

Finally a wrist shot of the new one. A long time getting here and through some crap but it's worth it


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> I don't know enough about those. But it seems right. Got a pick of the inside of the buckle? Because there is a feature that can be an easy tell tale sign. Tho the newer ones don't have it.


Nope, but was given a closeup on the dial









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> Nope, but was given a closeup on the dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


sorry, I don't have the kinda money to deal with Carrera lol. Formula 1 and Aqua's are my bread and butter.


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> sorry, I don't have the kinda money to deal with Carrera lol. Formula 1 and Aqua's are my bread and butter.


lmao

Well as I mentioned earlier, these carreras especially the twintimes are not being faked much. Not sure why, maybe because its not as popular I guess?

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcordoh

Im about to make this purchase.

Just want to know... Real deal Holyfield, or phony baloney.

I'm leaning towards real, but your wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## watchcordoh

Im about to make this purchase.

Just want to know... Real deal Holyfield, or phony baloney.

I'm leaning towards real, but your wisdom would be greatly appreciated!

View attachment 15041847

View attachment 15041849

View attachment 15041851

View attachment 15041853

View attachment 15041857

View attachment 15041859

View attachment 15041861


----------



## jamesbiz

I see no issues with that watch


----------



## watchcordoh

jamesbiz said:


> I see no issues with that watch


Thanks for taking the time out to look.


----------



## Argyle in Aus

Ok, looks like this watch is available again:






























Ebay item 153897701692 (my count wouldn't permit me to add the link).

There were a couple of comments last time round that it was probably legit. Any definite perspectives? Obviously the band isn't original, and in Aus that means $600 from Tag right there. Interested in your views, thanks.


----------



## Argyle in Aus

Ok, looks like this watch is available again:

View attachment 15046827

View attachment 15046829

View attachment 15046831

View attachment 15046833


Ebay item 153897701692 (my count wouldn't permit me to add the link).

There were a couple of comments last time round that it was probably legit. Any definite perspectives? Obviously the band isn't original, and in Aus that means $600 from Tag right there. Interested in your views, thanks.


----------



## Argyle in Aus

And sorry for the double post, I believe I only posted it once.


----------



## Ponting84

Hi All, I didn't see this sticky until after I posted a question in its own thread. I'm guessing it should really be posted here. I recently purchased a Tag Heuer WAR201C.BA0723 from a grey market dealer and had some questions about the movement. I noticed there are some differences on the movement in my watch compared to others posted on the internet and on the Tag Heuer website, ie. color of the Tag inscription (grey vs gold), color of the casing on the center rotor piece (gold vs silver) and the casing of the main jewel. I have attached some pics of the movement. I'm basically wanting to know if the movement looks authentic and also whether it is the correct movement for this particular watch. I did also notice after inspection under magnification that there was some dust under the watch casing on the dials which might suggest that the case had been opened at some point by the dealer I purchased it from. It was advertised as brand new. If you could provide any thoughts or comments on this I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jamesbiz

well, I can at least tell you the bracelet is real.


----------



## imagwai

Some Tag Heuer models might use either an ETA or a Sellita movement. Not sure if this is one of those, but could explain the differences between yours and certain online sources.


----------



## Argyle in Aus

.


----------



## Argyle in Aus

Argyle in Aus said:


> Ok, looks like this watch is available again:
> 
> View attachment 15046827
> 
> View attachment 15046829
> 
> View attachment 15046831
> 
> View attachment 15046833
> 
> 
> Ebay item 153897701692 (my count wouldn't permit me to add the link).
> 
> There were a couple of comments last time round that it was probably legit. Any definite perspectives? Obviously the band isn't original, and in Aus that means $600 from Tag right there. Interested in your views, thanks.


Bump


----------



## scbond

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me if this is a genuine 972 or not? Been after a 1980s 972 for quite a while and this looks to be in almost new condition, which seems almost too good to be true?


----------



## Zx14xx

Hi Everyone,

I found this watch in a box at a yard sale out in BFE, Utah. It was located in a fossil box. I don't think its real to be honest but with all the research its hard to say. So I found this site and researched and it has led me to ask the question...Is this watch a real Tag Heuer Carrera.
THanks In Advance Phillip


----------



## scooby-wrx

I'm no expert, but that "Carrera 1887" is certainly not real in my opinion...


----------



## Black5

Zx14xx said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I found this watch in a box at a yard sale out in BFE, Utah. It was located in a fossil box. I don't think its real to be honest but with all the research its hard to say. So I found this site and researched and it has led me to ask the question...Is this watch a real Tag Heuer Carrera.
> THanks In Advance Phillip
> 
> View attachment 15065911
> 
> 
> View attachment 15065913
> 
> 
> View attachment 15065919
> 
> 
> View attachment 15065925
> 
> 
> View attachment 15065931


Definitely not real.

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Agree with @Black5 and @scooby-wrx. That Carrera is 100% fake! I'm sorry to report this, but a Fossil watch (found in a Fossil box) is worth more than that fake TAG.


----------



## Turpinr

This Aquaracer 43mm looks ok to me but I'm no expert and the seller is selling other fakes.
It says box and papers but given how good fake Aquaracers are, who knows ??

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153778180130


----------



## scooby-wrx

Looks good, but are the edges a bit sharp (last photo in particular of case and bezel)? Very difficult to tell Aquaracers these days..

Not sure why you'd risk it if you know he's selling other fakes..?


----------



## imagwai

I wouldn't buy from someone who sells fakes on principle.


----------



## Turpinr

scooby-wrx said:


> Looks good, but are the edges a bit sharp (last photo in particular of case and bezel)? Very difficult to tell Aquaracers these days..
> 
> Not sure why you'd risk it if you know he's selling other fakes..?


Just to clear this up, I have no intention of buying from this seller.I'm wondering if I should report it, and on what grounds ??
My interest stems from buying a Hydroconquest from Ebay only to later find it was a fake.
The same fake 39mm Hydroconquests are still being sold on Ebay and the seller's also sell what look to me, genuine watches, among them many Tag F1's.
So every time I see these fake Hydroconquests like this seller has for sale, i have to wonder, what other fakes are they selling??


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Turpinr said:


> Just to clear this up, I have no intention of buying from this seller.I'm wondering if I should report it, and on what grounds ??
> My interest stems from buying a Hydroconquest from Ebay only to later find it was a fake.


You want to report a seller who you will never buy from, are not sure if he's selling fakes (looks to me like he isn't) because you bought a fake hydroconquest from a different seller?

This is one of the stupidest things i've ever read.


----------



## NTJW

That is a strange concept indeed, I actually laughed a bit sorry. But no, why are you reporting this guy anyway, as you said, on what grounds??


----------



## imagwai

Not really that strange. I've reported lots of items on eBay that are clearly fake, in order to help get them taken down and save others from making a regrettable purchasing. However, you want to be certain before reporting.


----------



## NTJW

imagwai said:


> Not really that strange. I've reported lots of items on eBay that are clearly fake, in order to help get them taken down and save others from making a regrettable purchasing. However, you want to be certain before reporting.


Well there you go, you have to be certain before reporting, and judging by pics alone, especially on aquaracers, its extremely difficult and nearly impossible if he is selling a good fake. Only way to do, is to buy, have it checked, if it's fake, report and claim your money back.


----------



## imagwai

And being certain is, I imagine, why the OP created this thread. But as you say, it's very tricky on Aquaracers now without the watch in hand.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Nearly impossible for the untrained eye. And even so, its tricky for the trained eyes.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

That's why I would always follow the golden rule - BUY THE SELLER, not the watch! TAG AR's are readily available, so there's no need to get hung up. If the price is too good to be true, it probably is. However, it is entertaining and educational to "watch" this thread! Be well all!


----------



## Turpinr

imagwai said:


> And being certain is, I imagine, why the OP created this thread. But as you say, it's very tricky on Aquaracers now without the watch in hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I'm 100% certain the Hydroconquests are fake having being lumbered with one myself.
The Aquaracers look ok to me but if he's selling fakes, even if it's only one, shouldn't this be highlighted ??

This is off another watch forum

Hate to be the one to let everyone know but these Hydroconquest and the majority of ones on ebay from these sellers in Austria / Germany are 100% fake. Just received one and compared it to my other hydroconquests and the differences are clear. Bezel align is wrong. Longines font is too thick on logo. Longines logo writing is the wrong colour. Dial lume pips aren't applied evenly (they should be perfect circles). Weight of the watch is wrong and the numbers on the bezel are too thick. I also went a step further and send the serial number to longines for authentication. They confirmed that the serial number was incorrect for the watch and that it didn't match up. Wierdly the serial used was a genuine longines serial just from an older two tone hydroconquest sold in the far east. Also the screwdown crown isn't correct and doesn't feel right. My one screws down like its got sand in it. Anyway Longines didn't seem impressed someone was selling fake Hydros!! Watch out guys. Any with misaligned Bezels 100% fake. I have no idea how they are ripping so many people off. Pretty upsetting as these are going for the going rate of genuine examples!

Thanks


----------



## Turpinr

WatchBuyerUK1 said:


> Turpinr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clear this up, I have no intention of buying from this seller.I'm wondering if I should report it, and on what grounds ??
> My interest stems from buying a Hydroconquest from Ebay only to later find it was a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> You want to report a seller who you will never buy from, are not sure if he's selling fakes (looks to me like he isn't) because you bought a fake hydroconquest from a different seller?
> 
> This is one of the stupidest things i've ever read.
Click to expand...

I'm 100% sure the Hydroconquest he's selling is fake as I stated, have another read with your glasses on.


----------



## Turpinr

NTJW said:


> That is a strange concept indeed, I actually laughed a bit sorry. But no, why are you reporting this guy anyway, as you said, on what grounds??


Why is reporting someone for selling fakes, strange, on a thread regarding fakes??
I've already said the Tag looks ok, the Hydroconquest doesn't


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

2nd opinion on this?

I think it's fine.

Sorry for bad photos I can get more later if neccessary but in a rush. Model is CJF2114 and serial has been checked as ok.



http://imgur.com/jOhvzN8


----------



## dclarke

I've brought a grey market tag formula 1 watch which came with a warranty card that has a 12 digit number on, it also has a serial on the back of the watch and a tag that was attached to the watch that has the same serial. 
Neither warranty code reference or serial can be found on the tag warranty search page.

I've contacted the seller and they've told me the serial number and warranty card can only be entered by registered dealer, is this correct?

Thanks
Daryl


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Daryl this doesn't prove whether your watch is real or not, but the information given to you is correct.

From the Tag website:

The international warranty card enclosed with your purchase must be presented at the time of repair, and it must have been filled in correctly at the time of purchase by an authorised TAG Heuer dealer: date of purchase, watch reference, serial number and store stamp.
TAG Heuer will not honour warranties on watches sold without a valid warranty card signed and filled in by an authorised TAG Heuer dealer.


----------



## dclarke

WatchBuyerUK1 said:


> Daryl this doesn't prove whether your watch is real or not, but the information given to you is correct.
> 
> From the Tag website:
> 
> The international warranty card enclosed with your purchase must be presented at the time of repair, and it must have been filled in correctly at the time of purchase by an authorised TAG Heuer dealer: date of purchase, watch reference, serial number and store stamp.
> TAG Heuer will not honour warranties on watches sold without a valid warranty card signed and filled in by an authorised TAG Heuer dealer.


Yeah true, everything else seems good it was just the fact I couldn't enter the serial in tag.hr/warranty that has given me doubts.
Thanks for replying


----------



## dclarke

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

I've just removed some links from my tag formula 1 watch and the pins don't look right, could this be a fake?

imgur.com/a/ZLo19UB


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

What do you think specifically looks fake regarding the pins? I can't notice anything from the pictures.


----------



## Zeksona

Hello, Ineed help for this watch authenticity. Thanks


----------



## Black5

Zeksona said:


> Hello, Ineed help for this watch authenticity. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 15106497
> View attachment 15106501
> View attachment 15106503
> View attachment 15106505
> View attachment 15106507


Doesn't look any less fake than the last thread you posted it in and were told it looks fake...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## staind

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph like in the picture, does the 1/10th subdial stop by itself after certain number of rounds/seconds? If yes, how many rounds/seconds before it stop? Or does it ever stop by itself or keep going until we manually stop it?

Mine stop by itself.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

staind said:


> Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph like in the picture, does the 1/10th subdial stop by itself after certain number of rounds/seconds? If yes, how many rounds/seconds before it stop? Or does it ever stop by itself or keep going until we manually stop it?
> 
> Mine stop by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's meant to stop circulating, I think after one minute, as a battery conservation measure, and will jump to the correct 1/10th of a second when you stop the chronograph running...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Zeksona

Black5 said:


> Doesn't look any less fake than the last thread you posted it in and were told it looks fake...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


The watch is geniune. Checked today in AD store. I just dont know why you must to be so arrogant here. Just wanted to have some more info why you (or anyone else here) think its fake before I call the seller or go to AD store to recheck. Your arrogance not helped me today and the reason that I posted this here is because I suddenly posted queston on wrong thread. Sorry if you found it agressive. Cheers


----------



## Zeksona

Black5 said:


> Doesn't look any less fake than the last thread you posted it in and were told it looks fake...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


The watch is geniune. Checked today in AD store. I just dont know why you must to be so arrogant here. Just wanted to have some more info why you (or anyone else here) think its fake before I call the seller or go to AD store to recheck. Your arrogance not helped me today and the reason that I posted this here is because I suddenly posted queston on wrong thread. Sorry if you found it agressive. Cheers


----------



## jamesbiz

Zeksona said:


> The watch is geniune. Checked today in AD store. I just dont know why you must to be so arrogant here. Just wanted to have some more info why you (or anyone else here) think its fake before I call the seller or go to AD store to recheck. Your arrogance not helped me today and the reason that I posted this here is because I suddenly posted queston on wrong thread. Sorry if you found it agressive. Cheers


an authorized dealer is not qualified to authenticate, nor are they even allowed to. They might throw you a bone and just say " sure it's real", but they are supposed to send the watch to the actual manufacturer. They are not capable of authenticating it themselves and I highly doubt most of them would even be able to do it with the new ultra fakes.

I'd need to have more detailed access to the watch, but I can tell you with 95% certainty, it's a fake. the bezel lume is a pretty easy give away. You can easily see the difference in a pic of a real one.

Quick question. Have you removed any links, and do you have the pin and tubes from the removal handy?


----------



## PajoB

Zeksona said:


> Hello, Ineed help for this watch authenticity. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 15106497
> View attachment 15106501
> View attachment 15106503
> View attachment 15106505
> View attachment 15106507


Sorry to say I think it's a fake. 
Here's my gen 201A
Look at the carving out of the numbers in the ceramic dial. 
Perfect in the gen. Kind of messy in the rep


----------



## Zeksona

Jamesbiz thank you. They opened it, and they told me that mechanism is an older sw200 something with some star shaped thing (idk) and now its not star shaped. The watch is from 2017 or later, probably the lume was different on that batch. I dont know. Yes I removed some links.


----------



## Black5

Zeksona said:


> The watch is geniune. Checked today in AD store. I just dont know why you must to be so arrogant here. Just wanted to have some more info why you (or anyone else here) think its fake before I call the seller or go to AD store to recheck. Your arrogance not helped me today and the reason that I posted this here is because I suddenly posted queston on wrong thread. Sorry if you found it agressive. Cheers





Zeksona said:


> The watch is geniune. Checked today in AD store. I just dont know why you must to be so arrogant here. Just wanted to have some more info why you (or anyone else here) think its fake before I call the seller or go to AD store to recheck. Your arrogance not helped me today and the reason that I posted this here is because I suddenly posted queston on wrong thread. Sorry if you found it agressive. Cheers


What's with all the anger?
You asked for an opinion, and you received it.

In the first thread you posted in others already called out this watch as a likely fake - which you didn't disclose when posting here.

Just because you don't like the opinion, doesn't mean it's wrong, and posting in a different thread doesn't make the original opinion you were offered any less valid.

I wouldn't necessarily trust the ability of anybody selling watches at an AD to know the difference, but if it makes you happy then go with it.

If it was my money, I'd be chasing a refund.

Have a nice day...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## scooby-wrx

The Aquaracer is certainly a fake.. Too many things to question.. Quality of the bezel is quite frankly shocking! 

- Diver on the back differs to the original (slight deviations in shape) compare to a real one on Tag website
- Tag Logo on the crown is too small


----------



## jamesbiz

Zeksona said:


> Jamesbiz thank you. They opened it, and they told me that mechanism is an older sw200 something with some star shaped thing (idk) and now its not star shaped. The watch is from 2017 or later, probably the lume was different on that batch. I dont know. Yes I removed some links.


The problem is, if all they did was open it up to determine authenticity, they have failed. These watches are using the same movements as real Tag Heuers. They aren't anything special, and any manufacturer can buy them. The lumes might have SLIGHT differences between years, but they've never looked like that.

Post up a pic of the pin and tube that came on your watch, and I can tell you instantly and positively, if it's a fake.


----------



## Zeksona

jamesbiz said:


> The problem is, if all they did was open it up to determine authenticity, they have failed. These watches are using the same movements as real Tag Heuers. They aren't anything special, and any manufacturer can buy them. The lumes might have SLIGHT differences between years, but they've never looked like that.
> 
> Post up a pic of the pin and tube that came on your watch, and I can tell you instantly and positively, if it's a fake.


I just returned watch to the seller. The worm has entered my brain and I didnt wanted to think every time I look at watch if that is fake or real thing. One more thing, the bracelet was in plastic wrap that I found on this forum is first thing that should ring the bell. I just cant belive that authorised service is at that low level. They looked almost 15 minutes at the watch, also opened 3 more similar watches from different years from the store to see the differneces and all that they saw is that star shaped thing in movement that differs from others. I will probably buy Longines HC at full price from AD after all this (tell me if you think that HC is bad option ) . Thank you all for your time and help. Cheers


----------



## Black5

Zeksona said:


> I just returned watch to the seller. The worm has entered my brain and I didnt wanted to think every time I look at watch if that is fake or real thing. One more thing, the bracelet was in plastic wrap that I found on this forum is first thing that should ring the bell. I just cant belive that authorised service is at that low level. They looked almost 15 minutes at the watch, also opened 3 more similar watches from different years from the store to see the differneces and all that they saw is that star shaped thing in movement that differs from others. I will probably buy Longines HC at full price from AD after all this (tell me if you think that HC is bad option ) . Thank you all for your time and help. Cheers


You're welcome...

SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## dclarke

jamesbiz said:


> The problem is, if all they did was open it up to determine authenticity, they have failed. These watches are using the same movements as real Tag Heuers. They aren't anything special, and any manufacturer can buy them. The lumes might have SLIGHT differences between years, but they've never looked like that.
> 
> Post up a pic of the pin and tube that came on your watch, and I can tell you instantly and positively, if it's a fake.


Can you determine from the pin in these pics please? They looked quite cheap.

imgur.com/a/ZLo19UB


----------



## jamesbiz

Zeksona said:


> I just returned watch to the seller. The worm has entered my brain and I didnt wanted to think every time I look at watch if that is fake or real thing. One more thing, the bracelet was in plastic wrap that I found on this forum is first thing that should ring the bell. I just cant belive that authorised service is at that low level. They looked almost 15 minutes at the watch, also opened 3 more similar watches from different years from the store to see the differneces and all that they saw is that star shaped thing in movement that differs from others. I will probably buy Longines HC at full price from AD after all this (tell me if you think that HC is bad option ) . Thank you all for your time and help. Cheers


don't let it scare you off too much. The tags are still nice. But again, with the movement, there is no way to tell the difference even for a dealer. I'm surprised ( and a bit off put) that they opened other watches to check. There really would be no way for a dealer to tell the difference, unless they are really into Tag Heuers personally. I deal with tag heuer PARTS, so I look at the world from a different perspective. ANd yes the plastic wrap is always a give away. They would get away with selling these if they got rid of the few tell tale signs, but they don't care enough to. They make a ton of money.

Can you tell who the seller was? I've been going after this one guy that has had something like 150 accounts for awhile now.


----------



## jamesbiz

dclarke said:


> Can you determine from the pin in these pics please? They looked quite cheap.
> 
> imgur.com/a/ZLo19UB


Those pins ARE quite cheap. It's just what they use for the lower end formula ones. As a side note, the formula ones with ceramic aren't supposed to have those, but the fakes do. But your watch IS supposed to have those. My one concern tho is, I need to check what the clasp number for two tone watches is. faa073 is supposed to be on the non gold.

So ugh, yeah. The clasp is supposed to be FAB019. The B referring to the gold


----------



## dclarke

jamesbiz said:


> Those pins ARE quite cheap. It's just what they use for the lower end formula ones. As a side note, the formula ones with ceramic aren't supposed to have those, but the fakes do. But your watch IS supposed to have those. My one concern tho is, I need to check what the clasp number for two tone watches is. faa073 is supposed to be on the non gold.
> 
> So ugh, yeah. The clasp is supposed to be FAB019. The B referring to the gold


Thanks for taking the time to look! Is that a certain it's a fake then?


----------



## NTJW

PajoB said:


> Sorry to say I think it's a fake.
> Here's my gen 201A
> Look at the carving out of the numbers in the ceramic dial.
> Perfect in the gen. Kind of messy in the rep


The pip looks off as well, and the engraving job is terrible.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PajoB

NTJW said:


> The pip looks off as well, and the engraving job is terrible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


It's real. Bought from an AD
Also, how is the engraving job terrible?
Unless you meant the other watch and not mine


----------



## NTJW

My bad, I meant the other watch, yours is the real deal sorry!



PajoB said:


> It's real. Bought from an AD
> Also, how is the engraving job terrible?
> Unless you meant the other watch and not mine


----------



## NTJW

My bad, I meant the other watch, yours is the real deal sorry!



PajoB said:


> It's real. Bought from an AD
> Also, how is the engraving job terrible?
> Unless you meant the other watch and not mine


----------



## PajoB

NTJW said:


> My bad, I meant the other watch, yours is the real deal sorry!


You got me worried for a second hahahaha


----------



## HenryTheFifth

Hello Gents,

I have bought a Tag from an ebay seller and it all seems good to me except when I asked for his business details he seemed very quiet about it and would only give me his ebay username, which is strange for someone selling a lot of watches right?

I have uploaded some pictures to see what you guys think, the serial matches the international warranty card number i've been given. However my worries began when I saw the amount of said model sold, see here :

https: //offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=174254489353&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2564

The link shows that he has sold 40 of the same model since april 17th which is exactly 30 days. All these models are brand new and nobody has left negative feedback for him.
I thought at first he was just sourcing deadstock from ADs who want to get rid of things but surely 40 sales of the same model is a red flag?
That said serial still matches with the website and was activated only a couple of months ago. Perhaps this guy could be buying a single model from an AD and then engraving the casebacks once he knows the number and tries to get as much out of each model as he can?


----------



## HenryTheFifth

The link I put in had to be spaced as I wasn't allowed to post it.

I also realised ive shown the serial number, that said I'm 99.9% returning this from what i've found anyway so please use it to further research anything you find.


----------



## jamesbiz

HenryTheFifth said:


> The link I put in had to be spaced as I wasn't allowed to post it.
> 
> I also realised ive shown the serial number, that said I'm 99.9% returning this from what i've found anyway so please use it to further research anything you find.


Do share the username please


----------



## HenryTheFifth

jamesbiz the username is amsterdam.shop 

https: //offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=174254489353&rt=n c&_trksid=p2047675.l2564


----------



## scooby-wrx

I'm certain you'll be able to get a full refund through eBay, hope all goes well.

From what I've seen on replica's of this model the font used on the bezel (both numbers and Techymetre) and the dial can be slightly off, colours differ and the most obvious is the location of the numbers on the bezel.

Although it sounds like you've done your research, here's a genuine one for comparison |>


----------



## HenryTheFifth

scooby-wrx - thankyou.

If you compare my photo of the bezel compared to the photo you have shown, in my opinion the font of my bezel is thinner and the "E" and the end of Tachymetre is off, mine is symetrical if you were to fold it sideways, the one you have shown has a higher middle part and that is the main difference in my opinion.

I am now going to return the watch and get a refund.


Although, with this being said, the guy has sold 40 of the model alone in the last 30 days and his serials/warranty cards actually match up with the website being activated in February 2020. 
I would guess he either has a hacked database or simply buys a watch from a local AD, takes the serial/card/QR codes and then clones them in the far east. Pretty scary for how fast it's done imo.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

HenryTheFifth said:


> scooby-wrx - thankyou.
> 
> If you compare my photo of the bezel compared to the photo you have shown, in my opinion the font of my bezel is thinner and the "E" and the end of Tachymetre is off, mine is symetrical if you were to fold it sideways, the one you have shown has a higher middle part and that is the main difference in my opinion.
> 
> I am now going to return the watch and get a refund.
> 
> Although, with this being said, the guy has sold 40 of the model alone in the last 30 days and his serials/warranty cards actually match up with the website being activated in February 2020.
> I would guess he either has a hacked database or simply buys a watch from a local AD, takes the serial/card/QR codes and then clones them in the far east. Pretty scary for how fast it's done imo.


That F1 chronograph is fake, no question. Just out of curiosity, what lead you to purchase it? Was it the price? Good luck with the refund - please let us know how you do there.


----------



## HenryTheFifth

Return will be fine don't worry about that.

Yes the price was good and I don't really have to risk anything so I don't mind taking a chance as ebay are pretty good if you find out it's a fake (although not 1 year late).

Is there anyone who would like the sellers name/address that investigates this thing a bit further? I don't want to post it publically but happy to PM.

So far:

Bought watch from company in netherlands
Company paypal is registered to a guys company in Israel
Pretty sure the package came from netherlands but it's difficult to tell since it came through the global shipping program
Return address has a different jewish guys name in California.


----------



## HenryTheFifth

Update:

The company contacted me and offered me a 50% refund. I didn't read the message too well because i'm not buying a fake for even $1.99 so this wasn't good enough. Obviously we all know what is going on at this point, they kept mentioning things like there were a few problems with their AD supplier (lol).

Then I told them I want to return it and this is not good enough, I got pretty annoyed so just told them I know their company name in Israel, I know the CEO's name, I've found his linkedin etc and I was given a full refund without having to return the watch.

I'm probably going to open it up and have a look at the movement before destroying it, although I imagine they would use the correct one as it would be reasonably cheap?
I can post photos if anyone is interested.

So overall a good conclusion to a bad situation. I've emailed tag heuer and found out that this watch (uncloned legit version) was purchased in February in USA. So it seems they can buy in February and start selling in April no problem, this is even with coronavirus, so without they could do this faster.

To anyone reading this thread in the future from google if you have CAZ1014 with the warranty card NW4T-KLDL-F4Z4 with serial WAB4536 you have a fake watch. I also found another fake/cloned serial they've used on their Malaysian website which is RHH2813


----------



## jamesbiz

HenryTheFifth said:


> Update:
> 
> The company contacted me and offered me a 50% refund. I didn't read the message too well because i'm not buying a fake for even $1.99 so this wasn't good enough. Obviously we all know what is going on at this point, they kept mentioning things like there were a few problems with their AD supplier (lol).
> 
> Then I told them I want to return it and this is not good enough, I got pretty annoyed so just told them I know their company name in Israel, I know the CEO's name, I've found his linkedin etc and I was given a full refund without having to return the watch.
> 
> I'm probably going to open it up and have a look at the movement before destroying it, although I imagine they would use the correct one as it would be reasonably cheap?
> I can post photos if anyone is interested.
> 
> So overall a good conclusion to a bad situation. I've emailed tag heuer and found out that this watch (uncloned legit version) was purchased in February in USA. So it seems they can buy in February and start selling in April no problem, this is even with coronavirus, so without they could do this faster.
> 
> To anyone reading this thread in the future from google if you have CAZ1014 with the warranty card NW4T-KLDL-F4Z4 with serial WAB4536 you have a fake watch. I also found another fake/cloned serial they've used on their Malaysian website which is RHH2813


Ugh. Instead of destroying, any chance you'd send to me? I've been going after these guys for the past year or so. I take the watches apart and figure out all the tell tail signs, so that I can spot them better in pictures, and then I go after the seller on ebay, working directly with the Vero department.


----------



## DrDmac

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

So I tried posting this on another forum (which shall remain nameless) and a little ...... mod got their knickers in a twist about it being 'fake' and shut the thread down after 3 posts (apparently they don't allow discussions about fakes). So I'll try my luck here...

So I was randomly browsing Tag Heuer watches on Google images (as you do) and I came across this oddity on an auction site, was apparently part of a bankrupt estate.









Now I believe that in all likelihood that it's fake, but my interest in what is it an attempted fake of?

For starters that case/bezel doesn't look like it's ever seen the inside of a Tag Heuer factory, the thought had occurred to me that it could be a frankenwatch with the innards of a real Tag transplanted into another watch case. I've found a few Tag watches with a similar design to that dial but I can't find that exact dial, does it even exist?

What I'm interested in is, if it is real or fake, what watch is that case from or an attempted copy of? What Tag Heuer watch is the dial attempting to copy (because I actually like that design and would be interested and finding a real version)?


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DrDmac said:


> So I tried posting this on another forum (which shall remain nameless) and a little ...... mod got their knickers in a twist about it being 'fake' and shut the thread down after 3 posts (apparently they don't allow discussions about fakes). So I'll try my luck here...
> 
> So I was randomly browsing Tag Heuer watches on Google images (as you do) and I came across this oddity on an auction site, was apparently part of a bankrupt estate.
> 
> View attachment 15136477
> 
> 
> Now I believe that in all likelihood that it's fake, but my interest in what is it an attempted fake of?
> 
> For starters that case/bezel doesn't look like it's ever seen the inside of a Tag Heuer factory, the thought had occurred to me that it could be a frankenwatch with the innards of a real Tag transplanted into another watch case. I've found a few Tag watches with a similar design to that dial but I can't find that exact dial, does it even exist?
> 
> What I'm interested in is, if it is real or fake, what watch is that case from or an attempted copy of? What Tag Heuer watch is the dial attempting to copy (because I actually like that design and would be interested and finding a real version)?


It's not based on any actual tag heuer watch.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

We have the same rule here: _9. No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited._


----------



## DrDmac

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



CMSgt Bo said:


> We have the same rule here: _9. No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited._


The 435 page thread on Tag Heuer fakes would suggest to me this forum takes a slightly more nuanced approach to the matter than the other one.


----------



## jamesbiz

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



DrDmac said:


> The 435 page thread on Tag Heuer fakes would suggest to me this forum takes a slightly more nuanced approach to the matter than the other one.


LOL I wasn't going to say it...


----------



## NTJW

These guys just get better and smarter everytime huh James? I'm really offloading all my Tags right now. And well, I'm pretty surprised they actually bought a legit one, registered it, and used the same serials on the fakes.



jamesbiz said:


> Ugh. Instead of destroying, any chance you'd send to me? I've been going after these guys for the past year or so. I take the watches apart and figure out all the tell tail signs, so that I can spot them better in pictures, and then I go after the seller on ebay, working directly with the Vero department.


----------



## DrDmac

Real or fake? This is the only picture I have of it btw. Looks like it could be missing the second hand.


----------



## NTJW

DrDmac said:


> Real or fake? This is the only picture I have of it btw. Looks like it could be missing the second hand.
> 
> View attachment 15138963


Definitely missing the seconds hand, and no I cant help with the real or fake, its an old model and I have no knowledge about it, and also the picture isnt that clear.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDmac

NTJW said:


> Definitely missing the seconds hand, and no I cant help with the real or fake, its an old model and I have no knowledge about it, and also the picture isnt that clear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Investigating the catalogues on the other thread I think it's fake. The case is an attempt at a 1500 but the dial doesn't correspond to any that I can find for that model or even for a Tag in general. Near identical dial to the fake above it I posted. Yet to see a genuine Tag with 30m - 100ft printed on the dial.


----------



## Black5

DrDmac said:


> So I tried posting this on another forum (which shall remain nameless) and a little ...... mod got their knickers in a twist about it being 'fake' and shut the thread down after 3 posts (apparently they don't allow discussions about fakes). So I'll try my luck here...
> 
> So I was randomly browsing Tag Heuer watches on Google images (as you do) and I came across this oddity on an auction site, was apparently part of a bankrupt estate.
> 
> View attachment 15136477
> 
> 
> Now I believe that in all likelihood that it's fake, but my interest in what is it an attempted fake of?
> 
> For starters that case/bezel doesn't look like it's ever seen the inside of a Tag Heuer factory, the thought had occurred to me that it could be a frankenwatch with the innards of a real Tag transplanted into another watch case. I've found a few Tag watches with a similar design to that dial but I can't find that exact dial, does it even exist?
> 
> What I'm interested in is, if it is real or fake, what watch is that case from or an attempted copy of? What Tag Heuer watch is the dial attempting to copy (because I actually like that design and would be interested and finding a real version)?





DrDmac said:


> Real or fake? This is the only picture I have of it btw. Looks like it could be missing the second hand.
> 
> View attachment 15138963


These are both rubbish.

And there are bigger problems than a missing second hand...

SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## staind

Black5 said:


> Yes, it's meant to stop circulating, I think after one minute, as a battery conservation measure, and will jump to the correct 1/10th of a second when you stop the chronograph running...
> 
> SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


Thanks.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx

Another fake CAZ1014 on eBay... Noticing quite a few these days..









https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tag-Heue...245957?hash=item2d0c8f4bc5:g:4LAAAOSwmFlezl5j


----------



## scooby-wrx

Does anyone actually know how to report fakes on eBay..? I tried through the listing, but it fails.. 

Messaged to seller to see if he has a receipt for the above "brand new watch" and surprisingly he doesn't....


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

scooby-wrx. if you check that guys feedback he has as a buyer, he's bought it from amsterdam.shop who were mentioned as the seller earlier in the thread for the other fake.

I bet it's the same serial and he's bought it to resell it.


----------



## jamesbiz

scooby-wrx said:


> Does anyone actually know how to report fakes on eBay..? I tried through the listing, but it fails..
> 
> Messaged to seller to see if he has a receipt for the above "brand new watch" and surprisingly he doesn't....


Just give the listing to me and I'll send it in. Do they have anymore listed? I can't see their listings.


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Their shop is diminished from what it once was with several tags and other watches available, but they still have a few for sale:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?i...me=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_ssn=amsterdam.shop&_sop=16


----------



## scooby-wrx

Fantastic effort, thanks gents. I see the listing has been removed. 

Top effort!


----------



## jamesbiz

scooby-wrx said:


> Fantastic effort, thanks gents. I see the listing has been removed.
> 
> Top effort!


I can't see UK listings, so if you find more, keep sending them my way. Usually I can get rid of them in a few hours.


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Not to knock what you are doing, won't these people just make new accounts or find new ways to do this?

I feel like for every one you pull down another will appear within a week or two.


----------



## jamesbiz

WatchBuyerUK1 said:


> Not to knock what you are doing, won't these people just make new accounts or find new ways to do this?
> 
> I feel like for every one you pull down another will appear within a week or two.


Depends on how much I do it. When I'm getting them before they are able to sell their first item, they tend to give up for awhile. I took down 120 accounts in a few months, and he stopped for a couple months. They started back up with this virus hit. Plus, when they get suspended, the watches they did sell, usually get erased, which makes the buyers aware there is an issue with the watch they bought. So it might save some of them some money.

I've also stolen like 20 watches from these scammers. So that's always a positive. Tho probably just a drop in the bucket for them.


----------



## scooby-wrx

Thanks *jamesbiz* fakes really annoy me..! Just come across another of the same model..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tag-Heue...790342&hash=item1f109f9fbb:g:QAoAAOSwtK1ex7uy

eBay item number: *133422882747*

eBay UK username: *macgor_68 *


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Doesn't relate to the above listing because the seller hasn't shown it.

Regarding packaging:
Is the fabric used in that Caz1014 meant to meet under the middle of the cushion? from what i've seen the legit ones meet in the middle at the bottom. 
These weird caz1014 fakes that have appeared seem to have both ends of the cushion fabric to meet under one of the arches (off centre).


If you don't understand what i'm writing, imagine you were to cut the cushion in half from the top, the bottom of the knife should split the fabric where the 2 ends meet on the legit cushions. The fakes seem to not get this right.

I could be wrong but just something i've noticed.


----------



## scooby-wrx

I'm not sure about the fabric used on the cushion..?

Another one of these fakes on eBay at the moment.....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAG-HEUE...484860?hash=item5484fde5fc:g:~70AAOSwtK1e0rpO

Seller - *mikis777*


----------



## jamesbiz

scooby-wrx said:


> I'm not sure about the fabric used on the cushion..?
> 
> Another one of these fakes on eBay at the moment.....
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAG-HEUE...484860?hash=item5484fde5fc:g:~70AAOSwtK1e0rpO
> 
> Seller - *mikis777*


Im' just glad that keep that stupid plastic wrap. Really helps out.


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

These will have all been purchased from the amsterdam.shop account before it got shut down. They will probably disappear in a week or two and something else will show up, the account was selling a few other models too but nobody posted it here.

They are just people trying to sell watches they have bought for under market value and got fooled by the cloned serial / in date warranty.


----------



## jamesbiz

WatchBuyerUK1 said:


> These will have all been purchased from the amsterdam.shop account before it got shut down. They will probably disappear in a week or two and something else will show up, the account was selling a few other models too but nobody posted it here.
> 
> They are just people trying to sell watches they have bought for under market value and got fooled by the cloned serial / in date warranty.


There are other sellers selling MANY more of these fake watches for WAY less than amsterdam shop tho. The one seller I've taken down, has sold 1000+ by now. EASILY. might even be 1000's at this point. just ONE SELLER, as far as I can tell

Here is just one of his accounts, that hasn't been suspended yet. They seem to suspend 50/50 the accounts I send them. But usually remove the active listings at least

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jarick9802...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Yes of course, but these european accounts shown are just random guys who've sold various used mobile phones/trainers/etc and then just a random brand new tag heuer with the same serial as the one shown in this thread. They're not involved in a criminal ring but have just been tricked by the serial and tried to make some fast money.


Whoever is doing these fakes is pretty sophisticated (if it's all the same group) as they were able to get the serial from a new watch and then copy it within a maximum time of 2 months.

Amsterdam.shop was just doing tag heuer and not other high end watches like the account you've shown. They were also selling michael kors, hugo boss, etc but these watches could well be real and just an attempt to go under the radar. The prices they were selling those at could have easily achieved a break even price for wholesale on cheap fashion brands. They could be fake too but I think it's likely those were real in an attempt to produce a good looking account with feedback and legitimacy of selling brand new legitimate watches.


----------



## jamesbiz

WatchBuyerUK1 said:


> Yes of course, but these european accounts shown are just random guys who've sold various used mobile phones/trainers/etc and then just a random brand new tag heuer with the same serial as the one shown in this thread. They're not involved in a criminal ring but have just been tricked by the serial and tried to make some fast money.
> 
> Whoever is doing these fakes is pretty sophisticated (if it's all the same group) as they were able to get the serial from a new watch and then copy it within a maximum time of 2 months.
> 
> Amsterdam.shop was just doing tag heuer and not other high end watches like the account you've shown. They were also selling michael kors, hugo boss, etc but these watches could well be real and just an attempt to go under the radar. The prices they were selling those at could have easily achieved a break even price for wholesale on cheap fashion brands. They could be fake too but I think it's likely those were real in an attempt to produce a good looking account with feedback and legitimacy of selling brand new legitimate watches.


This one seller is from Austria, and we have noticed quite a few of the fakes seem to be coming out of there. Could just be a coincidence, but who knows.

Crap. You were right. He did buy it from amsterdam.shop


----------



## jamesbiz

Damn. The ahole got one of us. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/formula-1-club-597172-107.html#post51876603


----------



## staind

WatchBuyerUK1 said:


> Yes of course, but these european accounts shown are just random guys who've sold various used mobile phones/trainers/etc and then just a random brand new tag heuer with the same serial as the one shown in this thread. They're not involved in a criminal ring but have just been tricked by the serial and tried to make some fast money.
> 
> Whoever is doing these fakes is pretty sophisticated (if it's all the same group) as they were able to get the serial from a new watch and then copy it within a maximum time of 2 months.
> 
> Amsterdam.shop was just doing tag heuer and not other high end watches like the account you've shown. They were also selling michael kors, hugo boss, etc but these watches could well be real and just an attempt to go under the radar. The prices they were selling those at could have easily achieved a break even price for wholesale on cheap fashion brands. They could be fake too but I think it's likely those were real in an attempt to produce a good looking account with feedback and legitimacy of selling brand new legitimate watches.


I think most likely the scammer assemble all the parts without the backcase. Once they found a legit serial number , they would immediately engrave the serial number and start to sell.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

100% right staind.

Jamesbiz, if you give me the model number on that recent fake you just showed i'll have a look if I can find it on ebay uk/eu.

amsterdam.shop has closed for now fwiw.


----------



## snarfbot

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F6SCR5Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_VLb3EbKPACCAQ

Is this too good to be true?


----------



## jamesbiz

snarfbot said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F6SCR5Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_VLb3EbKPACCAQ
> 
> Is this too good to be true?


More than likely. The seller for the cheapest one has like 75 tags, and they are all the types normally faked. The seller for $20 more, has a ton of feedback for selling fakes.


----------



## Ticktocker

I find it all very interesting but unless I read through 400+ pages, I still have no idea how anyone can tell a fake from a legit by looking at one photo. I realize obvious signs like no second hand or wrong dial, indices..... may indicate a fake watch but there seems to be a lot of one photo posts followed by a claim of "fake" without giving a reason for it being thought of as fake. Why would anyone consider that Amazon Tag a fake just by looking at the Amazon photo?


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Ticktocker, nobody with any sense is going to look at that photo and say fake or not because it's a stock image.

If you read the last 2,3 pages you will see on the heavily counterfeited caz1014 where it has some noticeable things wrong with it.


Jamesbiz post above explains why you would consider that those watches he mentions are fake (nothing to do with the picture). If your'e selling 70 of the same model for cheaper than everyone else then it doesn't take sherlock holmes to figure it out.


Jamesbiz - I have seen quite a few tag heuer senna limited edition watches start appearing on european ebay and I noticed somebody had just bought one in another thread on here (not sure if his was fake or not), but there really is a lot of these starting to come on the market lately, there was a definite fake on ebay uk a few weeks back.


----------



## Ticktocker

WatchBuyerUK1 said:


> Ticktocker, nobody with any sense is going to look at that photo and say fake or not because it's a stock image.


Reading the last 2 or 3 pages makes it sound like everyone is claiming a watch is fake by looking at a photo of an inexpensive Tag and sometimes claiming a watch is fake without looking at a photo. I am a sceptic about a lot of claims in the watch world and self professed expertise is one of those things. It all sounds like hearsay. 
I will read more than just 2-3 pages to be fair.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

What is the post number of someone claiming a watch is fake without seeing photos?

You can be a sceptic all you want but if you are a professional watch seller you will know these things and notice them a lot easier than a random guy since you lose a lot of money every time you're wrong.
The watch mostly questioned in the last 3 pages was purchased from the fake seller and examined with several differences being noted. 

If you don't believe anything you read in this thread then I don't know why you're here. If you believe the watches shown are real just buy them all from ebay and make some easy money for yourself since they're a good 30% below market value.


----------



## Ticktocker

WatchBuyerUK1 said:


> What is the post number of someone claiming a watch is fake without seeing photos?
> 
> You can be a sceptic all you want but if you are a professional watch seller you will know these things and notice them a lot easier than a random guy since you lose a lot of money every time you're wrong.
> The watch mostly questioned in the last 3 pages was purchased from the fake seller and examined with several differences being noted.
> 
> If you don't believe anything you read in this thread then I don't know why you're here. If you believe the watches shown are real just buy them all from ebay and make some easy money for yourself since they're a good 30% below market value.


Post 4376 along with several other posts that I'm sure you can see without my pointing them out. I'm not saying a pro won't be able to point out why something is fake. I'm saying anyone claiming to be a pro should also include why they believe something is fake. Not just claim "fake" or "probably a fake" because the price is low. I have purchased all my Tag Heuer from authorized dealers. Not interested in purchasing from the internet. I am skeptical of their legitimacy so I don't go there but my point is that if this thread is about Tag authenticity, it should educate anyone asking "why is this Tag considered a fake?". Not just say that it's probably fake because it's too inexpensive. Otherwise is serves no purpose except to rag on certain sellers just because they have low prices.


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> Reading the last 2 or 3 pages makes it sound like everyone is claiming a watch is fake by looking at a photo of an inexpensive Tag and sometimes claiming a watch is fake without looking at a photo. I am a sceptic about a lot of claims in the watch world and self professed expertise is one of those things. It all sounds like hearsay.
> I will read more than just 2-3 pages to be fair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've been after these sellers for a year now. I've bought from ebay. Amazon. Walmart. Other websites. I didn't make a claim the watch is fake based on looking at one photo. I can do that on ebay usually. But amazon and walmart and such are stock photos. I have to look at the sellers. I've figured out the tell tale signs. How they operate. I look through feedback. I look through the types of watches they sell. Pricing. Quantities. locations. Etc.

The one I just said is fake, is priced way lower than normal, by a seller selling dozens of brand new watches. I used to sell brand new Tag Heuer watches. There is NO WAY anyone has such a supplier, with such quantity, for brand new watches, and can sell at those prices.


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> Post 4376 along with several other posts that I'm sure you can see without my pointing them out. I'm not saying a pro won't be able to point out why something is fake. I'm saying anyone claiming to be a pro should also include why they believe something is fake. Not just claim "fake" or "probably a fake" because the price is low. I have purchased all my Tag Heuer from authorized dealers. Not interested in purchasing from the internet. I am skeptical of their legitimacy so I don't go there but my point is that if this thread is about Tag authenticity, it should educate anyone asking "why is this Tag considered a fake?". Not just say that it's probably fake because it's too inexpensive. Otherwise is serves no purpose except to rag on certain sellers just because they have low prices.


Or, you know, the more I publicly state why watches are fake, the better the sellers will get at making them, and themselves, look real.


----------



## Ticktocker

jamesbiz said:


> Or, you know, the more I publicly state why watches are fake, the better the sellers will get at making them, and themselves, look real.


So if we don't talk about why watches are fake, with what are we left?........ Are you suggesting we not talk about how to tell when a Tag is authentic on a thread with the title inviting members to ask about authenticity? Just trust whomever claims fake or authentic because they've "been after" sellers or because they claim they THINK these sellers are selling fake Tag Heuer or because they can't figure out how anyone could supply Tags (which have gone down in popularity tremendously in the last few years) at low prices? To me, that doesn't make sense. I'm just saying all the fake claims should be taken with a grain of salt unless it is stated why you think a watch is fake. It is an entertaining thread but I wouldn't take it too seriously.


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> So if we don't talk about why watches are fake, with what are we left?........ Are you suggesting we not talk about how to tell when a Tag is authentic on a thread with the title inviting members to ask about authenticity? Just trust whomever claims fake or authentic because they've "been after" sellers or because they claim they THINK these sellers are selling fake Tag Heuer or because they can't figure out how anyone could supply Tags (which have gone down in popularity tremendously in the last few years) at low prices? To me, that doesn't make sense. I'm just saying all the fake claims should be taken with a grain of salt unless it is stated why you think a watch is fake. It is an entertaining thread but I wouldn't take it too seriously.


I haven't been wrong, even once, in any of my accusations. Not one single time. I would never make an accusation unless I'm certain. I work directly with ebay, and I'm expert enough to where they will completely take down an account, even a big account, on my word alone. Not a single one of those accounts has ever come back, which means they've never proven their case.

So yes, just trust whomever makes the claim, as long as they have a track record of being correct.

I've given out quite a lot of information in the multiple pages. But again, I'm also afraid that the sellers will see these threads and adjust. I've already seen multiple adjustments, that I've had to correct for. You can take my fake claims with a grain of salt if you want, but so far my track record is 100%, unless someone can show me otherwise. I've bought dozens of watches from many sellers. I've gone as far as taking them apart to the smallest part, and documenting everything, even photographically. I've shared a lot of that info on here as well, which quite frankly I kinda regret. But i was enjoying the attention...


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> So if we don't talk about why watches are fake, with what are we left?........ Are you suggesting we not talk about how to tell when a Tag is authentic on a thread with the title inviting members to ask about authenticity? Just trust whomever claims fake or authentic because they've "been after" sellers or because they claim they THINK these sellers are selling fake Tag Heuer or because they can't figure out how anyone could supply Tags (which have gone down in popularity tremendously in the last few years) at low prices? To me, that doesn't make sense. I'm just saying all the fake claims should be taken with a grain of salt unless it is stated why you think a watch is fake. It is an entertaining thread but I wouldn't take it too seriously.


I haven't been wrong, even once, in any of my accusations. Not one single time. I would never make an accusation unless I'm certain. I work directly with ebay, and I'm expert enough to where they will completely take down an account, even a big account, on my word alone. Not a single one of those accounts has ever come back, which means they've never proven their case. I'm not claiming I'm perfect. Which is why I hold back when I'm not sure. I've let accounts go for months without doing anything, even when I was fairly sure. And then a buyer comes on with pictures and shows the seller I've been after, and my info is confirmed without a shadow of a doubt.

So yes, just trust whomever makes the claim, as long as they have a track record of being correct. I didn't just say " It's fake", and go away. I gave my reasons. If the buyer wants to buy it anyways, more power to them. They can then post pictures and I can prove it fake like that. Hey, if they can afford to take the risk, more power to them. I'd actually welcome that. I've spent quite a lot of money doing so myself. I'd be happy if someone else took up the mantle, and risk. I plan on buying a watch from that seller too, before I report him. But I rather the poster not waste their money.

I've given out quite a lot of information in the multiple pages. But again, I'm also afraid that the sellers will see these threads and adjust. I've already seen multiple adjustments, that I've had to correct for. You can take my fake claims with a grain of salt if you want, but so far my track record is 100%, unless someone can show me otherwise. I've bought dozens of watches from many sellers. I've gone as far as taking them apart to the smallest part, and documenting everything, even photographically. I've shared a lot of that info on here as well, which quite frankly I kinda regret. But i was enjoying the attention...


----------



## watch999

Hello everyone, could you tell me is this fake or not?
model waf1110
when i come to boutique, the seller tell me is authentic
thank you


----------



## watch999

Hello everyone, could you tell me is this fake or not?
model waf1110
when i come to boutique, the seller tell me is authentic
thank you
View attachment 15199775


----------



## imagwai

watch999 said:


> Hello everyone, could you tell me is this fake or not?
> model waf1110
> when i come to boutique, the seller tell me is authentic
> thank you
> View attachment 15199775


Only one photo and not very big so can't say for sure. I don't see any obvious issues, though.


----------



## watch999

imagwai said:


> Only one photo and not very big so can't say for sure. I don't see any obvious issues, though.


thank you for reply guys,
here some photo
sorry if resolution is not big and good quality because i cant take an good view angle.


----------



## scooby-wrx

More CAZ1014's online again...

eBay UK item number: 174315572360

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAG-Heue...764306&hash=item2896048c88:g:8WcAAOSwV9JelDjv


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

I think its just the last ones from amsterdam.shop filtering through. None of the ones i've seen go up are selling more than 2. All are just trying to make a quick profit on the ones they bought (most likely from amsterdam.shop which is now shut down) and will be gone by next week.


----------



## svepi

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*

Hi guys, is there any chance that it's genuine? I can recognise those AAAAAAA+++ replicas, but this is more of a vintage stuff. The movement cannot be original I suppose (ISA8181) but it can be replaced... although the swiss movt on the dial is even more suspicious. Band is just a ...... one from the market. But Im not an expert, and it's a quality piece, sooo, could you help me on this? Thank you very much!


----------



## Black5

*Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*



svepi said:


> Hi guys, is there any chance that it's genuine? I can recognise those AAAAAAA+++ replicas, but this is more of a vintage stuff. The movement cannot be original I suppose (ISA8181) but it can be replaced... although the swiss movt on the dial is even more suspicious. Band is just a ...... one from the market. But Im not an expert, and it's a quality piece, sooo, could you help me on this? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 15230243
> 
> View attachment 15230245
> 
> View attachment 15230247
> 
> View attachment 15230249
> 
> View attachment 15230253
> 
> View attachment 15230255
> 
> View attachment 15230257
> 
> View attachment 15230255


It's fake. 
Don't bother...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

extremely fake in every way. sorry


----------



## xInZax

Curious about this watch. Looks and feels real, not 100% though. Any input? The serial doesn't show up anywhere online. Sorry, just wanted to confirm. New with this particular brand



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

The serial doesn’t show may mean that it is grey market. Take the pins off and post the pic of the pins. The master here can tell you (from the pins) if its fake or real - seriously. Hahaha. Everything else is too obscure at the moment.


----------



## xInZax

NTJW said:


> The serial doesn't show may mean that it is grey market. Take the pins off and post the pic of the pins. The master here can tell you (from the pins) if its fake or real - seriously. Hahaha. Everything else is too obscure at the moment.


Box is a bit best but 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

xInZax said:


> Box is a bit best but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're good to go


----------



## xInZax

jamesbiz said:


> You're good to go


Haha nice. These links were a pain in the ass to remove.

Do fake pairs not use this system? Or is there something else? Or am I getting trolled

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

xInZax said:


> Haha nice. These links were a pain in the ass to remove.
> 
> Do fake pairs not use this system? Or is there something else? Or am I getting trolled
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fakes have cheaper made pins. They are actually easier to remove too. You'll notice that with these really good fakes, the pins always stick out a tiny bit from the bracelet. Real ones are so tight, you can barely remove them when you WANT to.


----------



## xInZax

jamesbiz said:


> Fakes have cheaper made pins. They are actually easier to remove too. You'll notice that with these really good fakes, the pins always stick out a tiny bit from the bracelet. Real ones are so tight, you can barely remove them when you WANT to.


I appreciate the response. I wasn't sure after opening the case...looked really cheap in comparison to some Orients and Seikos I have. I guess you don't need it to look pretty if there's no see through case back though haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

xInZax said:


> I appreciate the response. I wasn't sure after opening the case...looked really cheap in comparison to some Orients and Seikos I have. I guess you don't need it to look pretty if there's no see through case back though haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Chronometers typically look a little better. The grade of the movement they use is determined by the price they want for the watch. Scary thing is, I can show you a pic of one of the fakes, and it looks exactly the same inside the case. And I thought the same thing. " man this looks cheap. Of course it's fake". Until I saw a pic of a real one, and it looked exactly the same. lol


----------



## xInZax

jamesbiz said:


> Yep. Chronometers typically look a little better. The grade of the movement they use is determined by the price they want for the watch. Scary thing is, I can show you a pic of one of the fakes, and it looks exactly the same inside the case. And I thought the same thing. " man this looks cheap. Of course it's fake". Until I saw a pic of a real one, and it looked exactly the same. lol


Thanks for the help! Greatly appreciated. Puts some peace in mind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> Yep. Chronometers typically look a little better. The grade of the movement they use is determined by the price they want for the watch. Scary thing is, I can show you a pic of one of the fakes, and it looks exactly the same inside the case. And I thought the same thing. " man this looks cheap. Of course it's fake". Until I saw a pic of a real one, and it looked exactly the same. lol


James does that mean the real ones are fakes with expensive pins? Hahahah

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miky571

Hi I recently bought a tag Heuer formula 1 waz1110 on chrono24 from one of their trusted seller. The warranty as advertised is not with the manufacturer but with the seller hence the serial number is not recognised by tag Heuer warranty system. However even the guys form tag Heuer customer service said that this does not indicate that the watch is fake but only that it wasn't registered. Now I have posted few pics and looked at all the details of the watch comparing it to YouTube videos and pics of different website.
And the only 2 things that are a bit fishy are the fact that the booklet refers to the chronograph version which is not the one i have and the fact that the brand name is engraved on the second ring of the rubber band instead that on the 1st one ( the one closer to the metal clasp) what do you guys think?


----------



## bdev

Please post a pic of the back of the watch. Thanks.

Also, you should post this on the "Calibre11" website (that's where the Tag experts hang out). Find the thread "Is my TAG Heuer Authentic? All questions here please" and post your watch there. Be sure to post pics, especially the back of the watch. They'll let you know if it is a fake.
The one thing that bothers me is the offset placement of the logo on the keeper. It should be centered for a watch of that price.
There are a lot of fake Tags out there, especially F1's and Aquaracers. I know of a guy that bought a fake F1 Gulf edition twice. Each one from different sellers and one was a reputable seller.

Edit.....just realized that jamesbiz reads this forum so you might not need to post on Calibre11. He is a regular there and knows his way around a fake TAG. Post more pics. The more, the better.


----------



## NTJW

I think it's a fake for several reasons... The date is misaligned and it's not even near a date change time, the keepser should have a centred branding, and I dont think ADs wrap their buckles with blue plastic like that - at least not that I have seen.

But as mentioned, JamesBiz is a Tag God, so you might be better off from his words compared to mine.

Goodluck!



Miky571 said:


> Hi I recently bought a tag Heuer formula 1 waz1110 on chrono24 from one of their trusted seller. The warranty as advertised is not with the manufacturer but with the seller hence the serial number is not recognised by tag Heuer warranty system. However even the guys form tag Heuer customer service said that this does not indicate that the watch is fake but only that it wasn't registered. Now I have posted few pics and looked at all the details of the watch comparing it to YouTube videos and pics of different website.
> And the only 2 things that are a bit fishy are the fact that the booklet refers to the chronograph version which is not the one i have and the fact that the brand name is engraved on the second ring of the rubber band instead that on the 1st one ( the one closer to the metal clasp) what do you guys think?


----------



## Miky571

Thanks guys in realty the fact that the name is not centered it s actually correct i watched several video reviews on YouTube and pics on the web about this watch and the name is sided and not centered on all of them. Is the keeper position that is not right although they are not glued i posted a pic of the back


----------



## NTJW

Then I stand corrected. Where's JamesBiz when you need him? Hahaha



Miky571 said:


> Thanks guys in realty the fact that the name is not centered it s actually correct i watched several video reviews on YouTube and pics on the web about this watch and the name is sided and not centered on all of them. Is the keeper position that is not right although they are not glued i posted a pic of the back


----------



## Miky571

Thanks hopefully he will look at this thread. I m chasing him on calibre 11 too LOL.
I'll upload some new pics


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> Then I stand corrected. Where's JamesBiz when you need him? Hahaha


thanks lol but yes that's a fake


----------



## Miky571

Cheers James I'll confirm it tmw with the authorized dealer that will inspect it. Just out of curiosity what did you spot that make you think it s fake? Just for future purchase


----------



## xInZax

Wow, that’s a convincing fake. How could you tell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miky571

Yep it is very convincing i spent a week trying to find small differences between this watch and same watches on YouTube and other pics of it.
Also surprisingly the dealer has been very confident in telling me several times to go to a watchmaker to check it s authenticity. 
Will see tomorrow when i have an appointment with a tag Heuer AD to review it.


----------



## jamesbiz

Miky571 said:


> Yep it is very convincing i spent a week trying to find small differences between this watch and same watches on YouTube and other pics of it.
> Also surprisingly the dealer has been very confident in telling me several times to go to a watchmaker to check it s authenticity.
> Will see tomorrow when i have an appointment with a tag Heuer AD to review it.


A watch maker will not be able to tell anything, and a dealer probably wouldn't either, nor are they allowed to make such claims. . Only the manufacturer can know for sure and the dealer is supposed to send it out. The movement will be correct, and probably real, because it's easy to buy a cheap eta movement. . Just about eveyrthing will look correct, unless you compare it in hand to a real one and look at every fine detail. . First, if he bought it from a dealer, which is why the warranty card would be filled out, the tag would be missing stickers. He's pretending like it's brand new, yet also bought from a dealer? You can easily call the supposed dealer. You also can't find the warranty on the tag heuer site using the serial number. The box also has the tell tale signs the fakes have. Cheap dull color, and if you look at the logo, you'll see they tried scanning it, but then copied it down poorly. All of these are from the same factory too. They all have the same issues.


----------



## Miky571

Thank you so much for your explanation the watchmaker I'll be visiting tomorrow as the same watch in stock so it should be able to compare it.
Weird is that when I called the LVMH call center to enquiry about this watch serial number they said of course that they could not find it but even when I suggested that my was fake they said that the fact that the serial was not recognised did not mean that it was fake.
Jeeezz Why would this dealer make such a fuss for few hundreds quid i mean is the most entry level watch on earth and i paid it around 600 pounds so about 30 % less than the retail price. I really cannot understand these people they do not even have the money cause they are on a escrow account so if tmw they confirm its fake he won t have the money and he will have to pay for the return. Also what is annoying is that he has about 60 positive reviews all very recent. I m wondering if I have just been unlucky or if the other buyers did not check any of the things you are highlighting now and we're just happy with a good looking replica and the food price


----------



## jamesbiz

Miky571 said:


> Thank you so much for your explanation the watchmaker I'll be visiting tomorrow as the same watch in stock so it should be able to compare it.
> Weird is that when I called the LVMH call center to enquiry about this watch serial number they said of course that they could not find it but even when I suggested that my was fake they said that the fact that the serial was not recognised did not mean that it was fake.
> Jeeezz Why would this dealer make such a fuss for few hundreds quid i mean is the most entry level watch on earth and i paid it around 600 pounds so about 30 % less than the retail price


hopefully the watch makers watch is real LOL.... sorry... I had to.

That's true but also false, because you received a warranty card which implies it was bought from a dealer. Grey market watches, you usually can't find the serial number on their site. But for them to tell you not finding a serial number for a watch that comes with a warranty doesn't mean it's fake, is just ignorant and lazy on their part. Where the hell else do they expect you to find information on the watch lol.

What do you mean about the dealer making such a fuss?


----------



## Miky571

I mean why does he keep pushing for me to go to an AD and a watchmaker knowing that there are good chances that is going to be cought. Also considering that he does not have the money yet and the fact that on platforms like chrono24 even a single bad review would mean loss of business. I tried to trick him telling him that if he had refunded me of at least 100 quid for not being able to confirm the authenticity I would have kept the watch and i wouldn't have left any review and even in that case he was adamant that the watch was authentic and was fully comfortable with a third party review of the product.


----------



## jamesbiz

Miky571 said:


> I mean why does he keep pushing for me to go to an AD and a watchmaker knowing that there are good chances that is going to be cought. Also considering that he does not have the money yet and the fact that on platforms like chrono24 even a single bad review would mean loss of business. I tried to trick him telling him that if he had refunded me of at least 100 quid for not being able to confirm the authenticity I would have kept the watch and i wouldn't have left any review and even in that case he was adamant that the watch was authentic and was fully comfortable with a third party review of the product.


Because unless you ship it to a manufacturer, most third parties would claim the product is real, and he is counting on that. My dad is a master watch maker, with 50 years experience. He'd tell you it's real. Tag dealers aren't supposed to tell you anything, as mentioned, and will send the watch out. But I doubt the seller wants it to go that far.

Or maybe he actually does think it's real. But I don't know what he's claiming. Where did he get this brand new watch, that could only come from a AD, with the warranty, which Tag Heuer themselves told you doesn't exist? Did HE buy it from a dealer? Did he buy it from another seller that claimed he bought it from a dealer? Show me the sellers account, and I can see what else he has. That's the only way to determine what HE did. There is nothing left to determine about it's authenticity tho. The fake warranty is more than enough.

Oh and the more he protests, the more it can convince someone he's telling the truth. Just as you said. Why would he push you so hard, if he knows it's fake. That's what he is hoping for. For you to believe that, and give up.


----------



## Miky571

Understood I asked him to provide me with an evidence of its purchase and never responded to that i thought it was because being grey market he did not want to provide the identity of his dealer.

The name of the dealer that sold me the watch is Sia Dial Outlet. Its a trusted dealer on chrono24 SIA DIAL OUTLET - Watches currently on Chrono24 here is the link with his listing he also has a website but he only sells designer watch on his website. 
Is it possible that maybe the watch is authentic and he kind of try to forge the fact that it is brand new while it is maybe a stock leftover from few years ago by providing these documents that as I mentioned to him as well have no actual value?


----------



## jamesbiz

Miky571 said:


> Understood I asked him to provide me with an evidence of its purchase and never responded to that i thought it was because being grey market he did not want to provide the identity of his dealer.
> 
> The name of the dealer that sold me the watch is Sia Dial Outlet. Its a trusted dealer on chrono24 SIA DIAL OUTLET - Watches currently on Chrono24 here is the link with his listing he also has a website but he only sells designer watch on his website.
> Is it possible that maybe the watch is authentic and he kind of try to forge the fact that it is brand new while it is maybe a stock leftover from few years ago by providing these documents that as I mentioned to him as well have no actual value?


Nope. Almost all the models of tag heuer he sells are the ones being mainly faked lately. He is clearly selling counterfeits. He is a scumbag and a liar. GUess it doesn't take much to be verified on there. His registered company isn't even 2 years old yet and he's only been selling tag heuers for a few months. So not long enough for people to spot the fakes, I guess.






TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.co.uk


Great prices for TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.




www.chrono24.co.uk





Look at pic 5. Same fakes I've been after.






TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.co.uk


Great prices for TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.




www.chrono24.co.uk





pic 6. Once again, same manufacturer






TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.co.uk


Great prices for TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.




www.chrono24.co.uk





Pic 5. Compare the bezel lume, to even the other pics he uses. He throws in a real pic of the watches he sells, in between 6 pictures he stole from someone selling real ones.






TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.co.uk


Great prices for TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.




www.chrono24.co.uk





Pic 4. Once again, compare the lume.

He sold you a fake box. A fake warranty card. The matching tag with all the matching numbers, means it came with THAT watch, so he didn't forge anything. It all came with that watch. .


----------



## xInZax

jamesbiz said:


> Nope. Almost all the models of tag heuer he sells are the ones being mainly faked lately. He is clearly selling counterfeits. He is a scumbag and a liar. GUess it doesn't take much to be verified on there. His registered company isn't even 2 years old yet and he's only been selling tag heuers for a few months. So not long enough for people to spot the fakes, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.co.uk
> 
> 
> Great prices for TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at pic 5. Same fakes I've been after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.co.uk
> 
> 
> Great prices for TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic 6. Once again, same manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.co.uk
> 
> 
> Great prices for TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic 5. Compare the bezel lume, to even the other pics he uses. He throws in a real pic of the watches he sells, in between 6 pictures he stole from someone selling real ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.co.uk
> 
> 
> Great prices for TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.co.uk. More than 3,000 verified dealers worldwide. Large selection. Secure purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic 4. Once again, compare the lume.
> 
> He sold you a fake box. A fake warranty card. The matching tag with all the matching numbers, means it came with THAT watch, so he didn't forge anything. It all came with that watch. .


That's impressive you can see all that from pics. Then again, you verified mine just from the pins hah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Tag Heur Formula 1 White Grande Date Watch WAU1113. | eBay


<p dir="ltr">For auction is my Tag Heur Formula 1 White Grande Date Watch WAU1113. The watch has some scratches on the strap but no marks on the face (please see inc photos). The battery will need replaced as the watch has stopped.</p> <p dir="ltr">Please note I accept PayPal payments only and...



www.ebay.co.uk





How does this one look ??
Does 'no battery' ring too many alarms or maybe the pristine looking caseback.
I like white dialed Tag F1's and Aquaracers and at £249 looks to good to be true









Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## raquinus

Eeeb said:


> I'm going to make this thread a sticky so we can put the authenticity questions in one spot. I hope this is a solution.... we'll see
> 
> Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!


I have a Brown Carrera CV 2013 acquired used a couple of years, everything looks perfect except for a missing lume dot at number 4; any thoughts. Thx


----------



## Hundo Stack

Hello,
I found this Tag Heuer watch at a thrift store, I dont know anything about these watches but it looks a little off to me. Please let me know what you think, thanks.


----------



## imagwai

Hundo Stack said:


> Hello,
> I found this Tag Heuer watch at a thrift store, I dont know anything about these watches but it looks a little off to me. Please let me know what you think, thanks.
> View attachment 15344392


Yep, pretty obvious fake

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx

Oh No... Fake CAZ2018 - Red Bull F1









Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph Red bul Special Edition Ref. caz1018 AS NEW | eBay


La condizione Usato.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Black5

raquinus said:


> I have a Brown Carrera CV 2013 acquired used a couple of years, everything looks perfect except for a missing lume dot at number 4; any thoughts. Thx


A picture might help...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

Hundo Stack said:


> Hello,
> I found this Tag Heuer watch at a thrift store, I dont know anything about these watches but it looks a little off to me. Please let me know what you think, thanks.
> View attachment 15344392


Ewwwww!

Certainly not worth a penny let alone $59.99...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Quints

Hello, I recently acquired a TAG Heuer watch and would like to know if it is authentic at all.
On the front it says KG HEUER, LINK TAG Heuer watch, automatic, swiss made.
On the back it says Swiss Made, KG Heuer Limited Edition 1996/2000, CN111B,BA0337. In the middle of the back there is a signature and under that it says Yoshikatsu Kawaguchi June 2002.
I have attached a photo.
Would be really grateful if anyone could enlighten me.


----------



## imagwai

Quints said:


> Hello, I recently acquired a TAG Heuer watch and would like to know if it is authentic at all.
> On the front it says KG HEUER, LINK TAG Heuer watch, automatic, swiss made.
> On the back it says Swiss Made, KG Heuer Limited Edition 1996/2000, CN111B,BA0337. In the middle of the back there is a signature and under that it says Yoshikatsu Kawaguchi June 2002.
> I have attached a photo.
> Would be really grateful if anyone could enlighten me.


Junk, sorry.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx

Quality of that is appalling... The dial alone says it all!


----------



## jamesbiz

but, but, it clearly says it's a tag heuer watch! Why would they lie


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Jamesbiz, I don't want to accuse this guy yet but keep an eye on him. His listings are very similar to amsterdam.shop

27 sold of the same model - see what you think









Tag Heuer, Formula 1, caz1010.ba0842, Chronograph Mens, Steel | eBay


(Un elegante orologio sportivo "total black" per gli uomini che amano osare e distinguersi. In tutto il territorio ****onale. c) Assemblatori, quindi coloro che acquistano per scopi riferibili alla propria attività.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Tiedemies

Does this seem legit?


----------



## AdrianJ

I am thinking of picking this up locally anything you all might be able to tell me about it?


----------



## AdrianJ

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## imagwai

AdrianJ said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I don't see how anyone could authenticate based on those photos. They're way too small. Even with bigger ones, the Aquaracer fakes are so good now that it's very difficult to tell without having them in hand. I wouldn't be buying one at all if I couldn't find evidence it was purchased at an authorized dealership.


----------



## Bear1845

Tiedemies said:


> Does this seem legit?
> View attachment 15363265
> 
> View attachment 15363266


Yes. Legit 1500 model


----------



## jamesbiz

AdrianJ said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I see zero issues with it.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> I don't see how anyone could authenticate based on those photos. They're way too small. Even with bigger ones, the Aquaracer fakes are so good now that it's very difficult to tell without having them in hand. I wouldn't be buying one at all if I couldn't find evidence it was purchased at an authorized dealership.


I'm crap when it comes to formula 1's, but I've gotten aquaracers pretty much pinned down. That one is real, even based on the small pictures he provided. The fakes have a few tell tale signs, that his watch does not have.


----------



## richyfivealive

Hiya,
Please could you help me check if this watch is fake or real?
Its an F1 wah-1111


----------



## billyzcanada

Hello folks,

Just recently joined and found this thread. Anyhelp helping me authenticate this would be greatly appreciated.

There are so many good fake aquaracers out there, I simply cannot identify. Hoping to get some insight.


----------



## AlanMartin

I inherited this watch and was wondering if anybody knew any details about it


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

AlanMartin said:


> I inherited this watch and was wondering if anybody knew any details about it


You can check out this article to learn more about the TAG Heuer Link series:






TAG Heuer Link- The Ultimate Collector's Guide | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


Everything you need to know about the five generations of the TAG Heuer Link, launched in 1999 as the successor to the TAG Heuer S/el series.




www.calibre11.com





Having said that, you can also check out the catalogues from the Calibre 11 website as well. I did a "cursory" review, but I didn't see a "chronometer" version of the Tiger Woods Link. What is the model number of your watch? It should be engraved on the caseback, but I don't see it. Something tells me this could be a "Frankenwatch", or worse case a replica. However, I'll defer to other experts on here.


----------



## AlanMartin

I'm fearing it might be a replica, I can't find the model number. I tried looking for the watch face online and couldn't find it either. Because either the movement hasn't been serviced, or it's a quartz watch. 


MorbidSalmon00 said:


> It should be engraved on the caseback, but I don't see it. Something tells me this could be a "Frankenwatch", or worse case a replica.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

AlanMartin said:


> I'm fearing it might be a replica, I can't find the model number. I tried looking for the watch face online and couldn't find it either. Because either the movement hasn't been serviced, or it's a quartz watch.


Is it a quartz??? If so, definitely fake.


----------



## AlanMartin

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Is it a quartz??? If so, definitely fake.


I move the watch around and it didn't seem to charge the moment, so I'm assuming it's a fake


----------



## jamesbiz

AlanMartin said:


> View attachment 15396433
> View attachment 15396434
> 
> I inherited this watch and was wondering if anybody knew any details about it


Very fake. Sorry


----------



## jamesbiz

billyzcanada said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Just recently joined and found this thread. Anyhelp helping me authenticate this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> There are so many good fake aquaracers out there, I simply cannot identify. Hoping to get some insight.


That's real, you're good to go.


----------



## billyzcanada

jamesbiz said:


> That's real, you're good to go.


Thank you so much James, I'm seeing that you are the aquaracer expert here  what are some of the tell tale signs that you look for? I'm very new to the 2nd hand game and this forum has been extremely helpful.


----------



## NTJW

billyzcanada said:


> Thank you so much James, I'm seeing that you are the aquaracer expert here  what are some of the tell tale signs that you look for? I'm very new to the 2nd hand game and this forum has been extremely helpful.


James middle name is Aquaracer, he doesn't need a tell-tale sign, he can even tell you with his eyes closed - thats How good he is.

But joking aside, usually the engravings on the bezel insert if rougher on the fakes, then james has the lug pin thingy, and a few more. But its really getting harder to tell these days, even with a very trained eye.


----------



## Turpinr

NTJW said:


> James middle name is Aquaracer, he doesn't need a tell-tale sign, he can even tell you with his eyes closed - thats How good he is.
> 
> But joking aside, usually the engravings on the bezel insert if rougher on the fakes, then james has the lug pin thingy, and a few more. But its really getting harder to tell these days, even with a very trained eye.


Sometimes the lume pip is sub standard on fakes and not just on Tags.


----------



## hifek

hi need help real or fake???


----------



## Bear1845

Hmm 🤔


----------



## Orange_GT3

Doesn't look right to me. 

Personally, I would steer clear.


----------



## Bear1845

It seems like it’s always folks with 1 post who pose questions like this. Am I wrong?


----------



## Turpinr

Bear1845 said:


> It seems like it's always folks with 1 post who pose questions like this. Am I wrong?


No, you're not.


----------



## NTJW

So fake, Tag Heuer never use blued screws. And alot of other red flags too..

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time

I received a Tag WAN2110 in a trade recently. Honestly everything looks good except for one thing. The placement of the serial number. On the back, it is directly below the Model Number. Online the only pics of the case back I can find have the serial number on the outer edge of the case back. Also, when the serial number is put into the Tag data base, no results are found. I know this could mean that my watch is grey market but still, I'm a little worried. Performance wise, it's great. Very accurate and changes date instantly at midnight.

Edit: Since posting this I have found a couple of WAN2110 with the serial and model number in the same area as mine. I would still like your expert advise


----------



## Gandalf55

Sorry if I’m not posting correctly, but need help identifying the authenticity of a Tag Carrera 1887. I’m concerned about the model number etched on the back. The watch appears to be a model CAR2014, but the model number on the back says CAR2114, which seems to only be made with a white dial?? Any help is greatly appreciat


----------



## Orange_GT3

What you have there is neither a CAR2014 nor a CAR2114. Walk away.


----------



## Gandalf55

Thank you!


----------



## HorologicallyBent

Good Evening Gentlemen,

I'm about to acquire the watch attached for a decent amount. The seller does not have the receipt, but can give me the name of the jeweler they bought it from so I can call and verify. It still has a warranty as well until 2022 from this same jeweler. I have bought several watches before, but those transactions all came with original receipts from the vendors. Your help is greatly appreciated. 




































Thank you,
Ben


----------



## HorologicallyBent

HorologicallyBent said:


> Good Evening Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm about to acquire the watch attached for a decent amount. The seller does not have the receipt, but can give me the name of the jeweler they bought it from so I can call and verify. It still has a warranty as well until 2022 from this same jeweler. I have bought several watches before, but those transactions all came with original receipts from the vendors. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 15432177
> View attachment 15432178
> View attachment 15432179
> View attachment 15432171
> View attachment 15432170
> 
> Thank you,
> Ben


It is model CAK2111


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1

Paging JamesBiz

They're back









Tag Heuer Formula 1 43mm Case Stainless Steel, caz1014.ba0842 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tag Heuer Formula 1 43mm Case Stainless Steel, caz1014.ba0842 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Gixnic

Hi folks, new guy here. I was wondering if this Aquaracer is real and worth buying at this price. Thanks.






TAG Heuer Aquaracer WAY211C.BA0928 | Ref. WAY211C.BA0928 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 10 TAG Heuer ref. WAY211C.BA0928 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. WAY211C.BA0928 watch.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## imagwai

Gixnic said:


> Hi folks, new guy here. I was wondering if this Aquaracer is real and worth buying at this price. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer WAY211C.BA0928 | Ref. WAY211C.BA0928 Watches on Chrono24
> 
> 
> Find low prices for 10 TAG Heuer ref. WAY211C.BA0928 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. WAY211C.BA0928 watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.com


You have to be very careful buying an Aquaracer these days. Very few, including watchmakers, can distinguish the modern fakes from genuine. Your main hope is that jamesbiz might show up and be able to tell.

Meanwhile... the ad you linked is a private seller who says he has all the paperwork including the original purchase receipt and service paperwork. I would be asking to see those and then verifying the purchase with the authorized dealership that sold him or serviced the watch. If the provenance can't be proved to your complete satisfaction, I'd walk away.

Another question you might want to ask him is why it needed a service and new crystal so soon if he took care of the watch "with the upmost delicacy"


----------



## Turpinr

imagwai said:


> You have to be very careful buying an Aquaracer these days. Very few, including watchmakers, can distinguish the modern fakes from genuine. Your main hope is that jamesbiz might show up and be able to tell.
> 
> Meanwhile... the ad you linked is a private seller who says he has all the paperwork including the original purchase receipt and service paperwork. I would be asking to see those and then verifying the purchase with the authorized dealership that sold him or serviced the watch. If the provenance can't be proved to your complete satisfaction, I'd walk away.
> 
> Another question you might want to ask him is why it needed a service and new crystal so soon if he took care of the watch "with the upmost delicacy"


Couldn't agree more with your points.
I looked at the bezel pip and thought mmmmm🤔 but its Chrono24 and not Ebay so another 🤔
James Biz and some more pics are definitely needed


----------



## jamesbiz

I see no issues with the watch. Aside from the older box, but that's just the guy replacing the box. Tho he claims it's the original... Crystal replacement isn't the best sign, but maybe he scratched it against something. Doesn't always take much. A little pricey tho, in my opinion, for something with a new crystal, and the wrong box. Find out where it was serviced. Obviously original receipt and service paperwork would help a lot. Could be grey market tho.


----------



## Gixnic

jamesbiz said:


> I see no issues with the watch. Aside from the older box, but that's just the guy replacing the box. Tho he claims it's the original... Crystal replacement isn't the best sign, but maybe he scratched it against something. Doesn't always take much. A little pricey tho, in my opinion, for something with a new crystal, and the wrong box. Find out where it was serviced. Obviously original receipt and service paperwork would help a lot. Could be grey market tho.


You folks are awesome. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Andreas878

good afternoon dear. I would like to know is it a fake or an early original?

why is the back cover erased? it turns out it's not even steel on such a watch?

thanks for any help.


----------



## imagwai

Andreas878 said:


> good afternoon dear. I would like to know is it a fake or an early original?
> 
> why is the back cover erased? it turns out it's not even steel on such a watch?
> 
> thanks for any help.


Clear fake

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

imagwai said:


> Clear fake
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Have there been many worse ?

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

Turpinr said:


> Have there been many worse ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


A few but not many.

Like the "Made in Swiss". Something is either made in Switzerland or Swiss made, but it can't be made in Swiss 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

imagwai said:


> A few but not many.
> 
> Like the "Made in Swiss". Something is either made in Switzerland or Swiss made, but it can't be made in Swiss
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I think that was the first think that jumped out at me too 

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas878

thank. the back cover dispelled all doubts. plus I couldn't find the exact same model on the internet.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Andreas878 said:


> good afternoon dear. I would like to know is it a fake or an early original?
> 
> why is the back cover erased? it turns out it's not even steel on such a watch?
> 
> thanks for any help.


My god, that is just awful!


----------



## jamesbiz

Gixnic said:


> You folks are awesome. Thanks for the reply.


So what did you end up doing?


----------



## Bear1845

It always seems it's a person making their first or second post asking these questions. I'm not going to respond anymore. I'll read all the hilarious replies though!


----------



## Gixnic

jamesbiz said:


> So what did you end up doing?


I ended up buying this one: FS: TAG HEUER AQUARACER CALIBRE 5 (With AD Warranty)


----------



## Gixnic

jamesbiz said:


> So what did you end up doing?


You saved me money and time, so thanks again!


----------



## jamesbiz

Gixnic said:


> You saved me money and time, so thanks again!


You're welcome  and good buy.


----------



## Cdm385

What do you guys think, fake or legit? “ Calibre 5”and “carrera” look kinda bad. If its a replica its scary good.


----------



## imagwai

Cdm385 said:


> What do you guys think, fake or legit? " Calibre 5"and "carrera" look kinda bad. If its a replica its scary good.


I'm not happy with it. You can spot the wobbly "E" in "CARRERA" without even looking at the macro shot.


----------



## imagwai

By the way, I've found the same Calibre 5 watch on a fake site with much better printing than that.


----------



## Cdm385

imagwai said:


> I'm not happy with it. You can spot the wobbly "E" in "CARRERA" without even looking at the macro shot.


Exactly, that damn E bugs me so much. The thing is that the rest of the watch( besides the printing) looks so damn good.


----------



## imagwai

Cdm385 said:


> Exactly, that damn E bugs me so much. The thing is that the rest of the watch( besides the printing) looks so damn good.


It's not just the 'E'. They all look shonky.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Cdm385 said:


> What do you guys think, fake or legit? " Calibre 5"and "carrera" look kinda bad. If its a replica its scary good.


pic of the inside of the bracelets please.


----------



## Cdm385

jamesbiz said:


> pic of the inside of the bracelets please.


----------



## jamesbiz

Well, the bracelet is real at least.


----------



## Cdm385

jamesbiz said:


> Well, the bracelet is real at least.


I do think that the watch is original BUT defective.


----------



## w90

Hi guys, new to the forum.

Received my first 'high end watch' today. Its a Tag heuer carrera calibre 1887 (modelnumber CAR2111)
Its looking great, but bought it second hand from chrono24, and want to make sure its all legit.
It comes with a warranty card that checks out with the engraved serial number on the back. (checked on tagheuers website)

It didnt come with the original receipt from the store tho. So just posting this here to hear your guys opinion on it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bdev

My non expert opinion says it looks legit.


----------



## Orange_GT3

bdev said:


> My non expert opinion says it looks legit.


I would tend to agree.


----------



## Turpinr

Legit and very handsome *





* I hope






Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## t.serban

Hello,

Does this wv2116.fc6181 look legit to you folks?


----------



## bdev

We would need more pics (close up) to really tell if it is fake but I don't believe I've ever seen a fake Twin Time. Others may have but I have not.


----------



## t.serban

bdev said:


> We would need more pics (close up) to really tell if it is fake but I don't believe I've ever seen a fake Twin Time. Others may have but I have not.


Thanks. I think I'm just being paranoid since it's my first chrono24 purchase.


----------



## gmiki

Hi Guys, what do you think about his one?


----------



## jamesbiz

gmiki said:


> Hi Guys, what do you think about his one?
> View attachment 15463179
> View attachment 15463177
> View attachment 15463182
> View attachment 15463185


yeah its' real


----------



## Turpinr

As Jamesbiz says, it's the real McCoy.
I have the same model.

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## t.serban

Adding more pics, hope this helps.


----------



## bdev

t.serban said:


> Adding more pics, hope this helps.


Looks good to me.

View attachment 15463380
View attachment 15463381
View attachment 15463382
View attachment 15463383
View attachment 15463384
View attachment 15463385
View attachment 15463386
View attachment 15463387


----------



## Jyarrison

Hi all. New to the forum but have read a lot here the past few days. What do you all think of this one? Also, when I entered the serial number on the Tag warranty site (referenced on this site) the correct model number and warranty number are shown. I'm not sure how accurate that site is as far as authenticity.


----------



## Jyarrison

Jyarrison said:


> Hi all. New to the forum but have read a lot here the past few days. What do you all think of this one? Also, when I entered the serial number on the Tag warranty site (referenced on this site) the correct model number and warranty number are shown. I'm not sure how accurate that site is as far as authenticity.


I think I may have sniffed out the fake on my own. I was hoping it was real - the seller was very adamant that it is genuine. The bracelet came wrapped in plastic. The warranty had already started 5 months ago, but my warranty card is not filled out. Lastly, I read in this thread about the last "E" in tachymetre being off. Under magnification, yes I agree that mine is off ever so slightly as well. I have a lot of money in eBay gift cards that I'd like to be able to use for this purchase but I think eBay is not the place to get a genuine watch these days. _SIGH_

Does this make sense to those of you more knowledgeable than me?


----------



## Turpinr

Jyarrison said:


> I think I may have sniffed out the fake on my own. I was hoping it was real - the seller was very adamant that it is genuine. The bracelet came wrapped in plastic. The warranty had already started 5 months ago, but my warranty card is not filled out. Lastly, I read in this thread about the last "E" in tachymetre being off. Under magnification, yes I agree that mine is off ever so slightly as well. I have a lot of money in eBay gift cards that I'd like to be able to use for this purchase but I think eBay is not the place to get a genuine watch these days. _SIGH_


I was hoping it was real for your sake and the fact I really love that model of F1.
It's been nearly 4 years since i bought a new Tag and I'm sure only the clasp had blue cellophane on it.
I've been stung with a fake from Ebay before although it wasn't a Tag.
I'd never buy a watch of Ebay again


----------



## Jyarrison

Some eBay sellers offer this Authenticity Guarantee. Has anyone had experience with this? Would that make you willing to buy from a seller that offered this?

eBay Authenticity Guarantee | eBay.com


----------



## scooby-wrx

I'm going to say that CAZ1014 looks a bit suspicious to me, but best to wait for other to confirm for sure. I have a genuine one and these are the slight differences I pick up on:

Colouring seems a bit off (blue & orange) but could be due to lighting
Tachymetre location - spacing between numbers and letting is off. "T" too far from the 60 & "E" is too close to the 240
Position and font on the bezel appears to be slightly off


----------



## Turpinr

scooby-wrx said:


> I'm going to say that CAZ1014 looks a bit suspicious to me, but best to wait for other to confirm for sure. I have a genuine one and these are the slight differences I pick up on:
> 
> Colouring seems a bit off (blue & orange) but could be due to lighting
> Tachymetre location - spacing between numbers and letting is off. "T" too far from the 60 & "E" is too close to the 240
> Position and font on the bezel appears to be slightly off


does this machining look a bit rough to you ?









Compared to this pic from an AD.
The top pic shows a case that's been turned badly.


----------



## jamesbiz

Jyarrison said:


> I think I may have sniffed out the fake on my own. I was hoping it was real - the seller was very adamant that it is genuine. The bracelet came wrapped in plastic. The warranty had already started 5 months ago, but my warranty card is not filled out. Lastly, I read in this thread about the last "E" in tachymetre being off. Under magnification, yes I agree that mine is off ever so slightly as well. I have a lot of money in eBay gift cards that I'd like to be able to use for this purchase but I think eBay is not the place to get a genuine watch these days. _SIGH_
> 
> Does this make sense to those of you more knowledgeable than me?


I mean, it is one of THESE most counterfeited tag heuers on ebay being sold right now Send me the sellers account and I will probably tell you right away if it's fake.


----------



## jamesbiz

Jyarrison said:


> Some eBay sellers offer this Authenticity Guarantee. Has anyone had experience with this? Would that make you willing to buy from a seller that offered this?
> 
> eBay Authenticity Guarantee | eBay.com


that program would help very much. Tho if you're buying from someone using it, it's probably the same price as an established third party seller. I'm really curious who they are sending these to. I wonder if I can get in on that action lol


----------



## imagwai

Jyarrison said:


> Some eBay sellers offer this Authenticity Guarantee. Has anyone had experience with this? Would that make you willing to buy from a seller that offered this?
> 
> eBay Authenticity Guarantee | eBay.com


More details, including who they are using, in this thread:









First Ebay sale to go to Ebay Authentication


Well, I don't know why, but the vintage Grand Seiko that just sold last night has to undergo Ebay authentication. When I advertised it, the authentication requirement was not in play but midpoint in the auction I saw that my ad started to show this authentication guarantee. I had commented on...




www.watchuseek.com





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> More details, including who they are using, in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Ebay sale to go to Ebay Authentication
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know why, but the vintage Grand Seiko that just sold last night has to undergo Ebay authentication. When I advertised it, the authentication requirement was not in play but midpoint in the auction I saw that my ad started to show this authentication guarantee. I had commented on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


ugh. I'm SOOO glad I no longer sell high end watches. So glad.


----------



## Jyarrison

jamesbiz said:


> ugh. I'm SOOO glad I no longer sell high end watches. So glad.


What a nightmare for an honest buyer, i can't imagine the headaches for a seller. It is not fun, the Internet has made a mess of this business.

Jamesbiz, I directly sent you the seller of this watch.


----------



## osamacolumbia

Hi guys, what do you think about this one real or fake? and what is the approximate price, 
I found it with my dad collection, the symbol on the dial looks unique,


----------



## Ard

We don't provide value quotes here, you can determine value by finding similar for sale on auctions or chrono24

I've never owned this model but you need images with a lot less glare


----------



## jamesbiz

osamacolumbia said:


> Hi guys, what do you think about this one real or fake? and what is the approximate price,
> I found it with my dad collection, the symbol on the dial looks unique,


It is very fake, yes.


----------



## NTJW

Helping a friend, wondering if this one is legit





































Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

NTJW said:


> Helping a friend, wondering if this one is legit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


not the best pics, but I'm seeing no issues.


----------



## NTJW

jamesbiz said:


> not the best pics, but I'm seeing no issues.


Yeah really crappy phone pics, it looks okay to.me but then again my no expert.

Thanks for taking the time!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Hi guys. I gave been offered this TAG Heuer 740.306 does it look legit?































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

cfw said:


> Hi guys. I gave been offered this TAG Heuer 740.306 does it look legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see no issues, and I've defintely never seen that watch faked


----------



## Marty007

Hey, anyone able to help make the call on whether this is real or fake?


----------



## Turpinr

Anymore pics ?

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## superligertiger

Hi all, just wanted to check if this was real or not before pulling the trigger!
Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## cfw

jamesbiz said:


> I see no issues, and I've defintely never seen that watch faked


Thanks. Just an update I took the plunge and bought it. Really nice watch and well worth the $145 that I paid for it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

superligertiger said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check if this was real or not before pulling the trigger!
> Thanks for the help in advance!
> View attachment 15481158
> View attachment 15481159
> View attachment 15481160
> View attachment 15481161
> View attachment 15481164
> View attachment 15481165


Looks good to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

superligertiger said:


> Hi all, just wanted to check if this was real or not before pulling the trigger!
> Thanks for the help in advance!
> View attachment 15481158
> View attachment 15481159
> View attachment 15481160
> View attachment 15481161
> View attachment 15481164
> View attachment 15481165


Yes, it's real.


----------



## jamesbiz

cfw said:


> Thanks. Just an update I took the plunge and bought it. Really nice watch and well worth the $145 that I paid for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a pretty good deal actually.


----------



## scooby-wrx

*Marty007 *Looks legit, but agree, need more pics to confrim..


----------



## GeloHD

Привет всем участникам. Я хочу узнать больше о часах, которые у меня есть. В интернете мало информации. ПОМОГИТЕ ОПРЕДЕЛИТЬ, какой год.


----------



## GeloHD

scooby-wrx said:


> *Marty007 *Looks legit, but agree, need more pics to confrim..


Thanks for the answer. What are the best moments to photograph?


----------



## Twixy

Afternoon, I wonder if you can help me, I have been offered the following watch which was "found at a house clearance", sorry I'm quite new to buying watches. instinct says it is fake but wondered what you think. Thanks.


----------



## bdev

STAY AWAY! Fake.


----------



## Twixy

Thought so. Thanks a lot


----------



## Turpinr

A particularly bad fake, sorry

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

I never understood why they always used Omega Speedmaster bracelets on the fake Tag Heuers


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> I never understood why they always used Omega Speedmaster bracelets on the fake Tag Heuers


Presumably because it's cheaper


----------



## NTJW

Because maybe people wished for it, and because it doesnt exist in real life so they made a fake one.


----------



## ElTiempo

I bought a TAG Aguaracer GMT WAY201F on ebay a few weeks ago. After shaking it a bit I noticed that the rotor didn't spin much, so I returned it and got a refund. Even though the seller offered a discount.

So I just purchased another one on ebay, this time everything seems to function, and I can hear the rotor spin after moving the watch around some.

Anyway is it legit or bogus?


----------



## vendt

Hi guys, I noticed this Tag on a local auction site thought it was a bit odd having a royal crown 👑 on the dial, is this a special. edition or fake ? Sorry pics aren't the best I had to take them from the listing. Thanks in advance


----------



## jamesbiz

Have no idea what's up with the dial. Custom. Special. I dunno. But the watch is real.


----------



## Cerbfan

Hello, 
Recently bought this from a local guy and am now suspicious that it is a fake. In all honesty I never spent to much time considering it as he seemed genuine and compared to other watches I have and bought it was cheap and thoughts fakes would be obvious. The quality seems good however movement looks dubious. 
Serial number does not show in tag heuer warranty check so guess that seals the deal. 
Quick answer please so I can return it and demand my cash back.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GeloHD said:


> Привет всем участникам. Я хочу узнать больше о часах, которые у меня есть. В интернете мало информации. ПОМОГИТЕ ОПРЕДЕЛИТЬ, какой год.


That look real to me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Cerbfan said:


> Hello,
> Recently bought this from a local guy and am now suspicious that it is a fake. In all honesty I never spent to much time considering it as he seemed genuine and compared to other watches I have and bought it was cheap and thoughts fakes would be obvious. The quality seems good however movement looks dubious.
> Serial number does not show in tag heuer warranty check so guess that seals the deal.
> Quick answer please so I can return it and demand my cash back.
> 
> View attachment 15558661
> View attachment 15558665
> View attachment 15558670


return it.


----------



## ElTiempo

Cerbfan said:


> Hello,
> Recently bought this from a local guy and am now suspicious that it is a fake. In all honesty I never spent to much time considering it as he seemed genuine and compared to other watches I have and bought it was cheap and thoughts fakes would be obvious. The quality seems good however movement looks dubious.
> Serial number does not show in tag heuer warranty check so guess that seals the deal.
> Quick answer please so I can return it and demand my cash back.
> 
> View attachment 15558661
> View attachment 15558665
> View attachment 15558670


The watch looks real in my opinion. I also bought a TAG that did not show up on the TAG serial number check website, but after looking at the movement and comparing with other watches I felt good about the watch being real. I think that if a watch is originally purchased on the gray market,then it most likely won't be listed in the TAG serial number check.


----------



## jamesbiz

ElTiempo said:


> The watch looks real in my opinion. I also bought a TAG that did not show up on the TAG serial number check website, but after looking at the movement and comparing with other watches I felt good about the watch being real. I think that if a watch is originally purchased on the gray market,then it most likely won't be listed in the TAG serial number check.


While it's true that it doesn't have to show up on the tag website, looking at the movement is meaningless, as these watches use the same movement as the real ones. The movement isn't exactly special. It doesn't even say tag heuer on them. They are just generic swiss movements that tag heuer uses.


----------



## J.A.H

Hi @jamesbiz , Could you give me some pointers on tells for the F1 series ? I have 2, one quartz and one Calibre 16. Both real from AD.
PM me if possible in case you wont disclose for potential scammers.

Are you also at Calibre 11 ? 
I can spot the Gulf and the blue chrono, but the 3 hands and the black ones i cant tell.


----------



## Ultraman

Hi All,

My younger brother recently received this TAG F1 (CAZ1010.BA0842) as a gift for college graduation. I am no TAG expert, I can't vet it authenticity personally. It looks to me a grey market from the warranty card, comes with 2 swing tags (1 with price and model and serial number 3 letters and 4 numbers, the other swing tag consists of various smaller stickers with QR codes and model and serial numbers) and the double boxes. Appreciated if anyone can confirm it authenticity? Tried to look up the serial via TAG serial check website, but nothing came up as I believed it was not activated due to the grey market source? Note the serial number has been truncated from the warranty card and I did a quick diligence with the serial number and seems it is not the fake that are widely circulated but one may not know.


----------



## vendt

Help needed please 🙏 Tag WAF111S Limited Edition genuine or fake ? I've been searching the net but not having much luck. Thanks in advance


----------



## Audicoupeq

I was offered this watch as part of my grandfathers estate.. I know he had some real and some questionable over the years... I'm guessing it's give or take 25 yrs old.. thoughts on if it falls in the real category ?


----------



## jamesbiz

Audicoupeq said:


> I was offered this watch as part of my grandfathers estate.. I know he had some real and some questionable over the years... I'm guessing it's give or take 25 yrs old.. thoughts on if it falls in the real category ?
> View attachment 15596346
> View attachment 15596348
> View attachment 15596349
> View attachment 15596350


NOthing about it says fake


----------



## jamesbiz

Ultraman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My younger brother recently received this TAG F1 (CAZ1010.BA0842) as a gift for college graduation. I am no TAG expert, I can't vet it authenticity personally. It looks to me a grey market from the warranty card, comes with 2 swing tags (1 with price and model and serial number 3 letters and 4 numbers, the other swing tag consists of various smaller stickers with QR codes and model and serial numbers) and the double boxes. Appreciated if anyone can confirm it authenticity? Tried to look up the serial via TAG serial check website, but nothing came up as I believed it was not activated due to the grey market source? Note the serial number has been truncated from the warranty card and I did a quick diligence with the serial number and seems it is not the fake that are widely circulated but one may not know.
> View attachment 15595527
> View attachment 15595528
> View attachment 15595529
> View attachment 15595531
> View attachment 15595533
> View attachment 15595534


What about the warranty card makes you feel it's grey market? I would think the card and the stamp means that is a tag heuer dealer. You could just as easily contact that store as well and ask if they sold that watch on that date. Is that where the person bought it from? I mean, it's only a few weeks old after all. And you do have to register the watch in order to activate the warranty.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> What about the warranty card makes you feel it's grey market? I would think the card and the stamp means that is a tag heuer dealer. You could just as easily contact that store as well and ask if they sold that watch on that date. Is that where the person bought it from? I mean, it's only a few weeks old after all. And you do have to register the watch in order to activate the warranty.


Hi jamesbiz - this one has been picked apart here:








Is my TAG Heuer Authentic? All questions here please


Go to bed @Aquagraph :whipped:




forums.calibre11.com





Basically, the card isn't from an authorized dealer and we think there are issues with the watch.


----------



## Ultraman

imagwai said:


> Hi jamesbiz - this one has been picked apart here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my TAG Heuer Authentic? All questions here please
> 
> 
> Go to bed @Aquagraph :whipped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.calibre11.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the card isn't from an authorized dealer and we think there are issues with the watch.


Thanks imagwai. Appreciated your assistance.

@jamesbiz - I did try to check the business name and it was non-existent. Nothing I could find, that was what started to fuel my suspicion. imagwai and a couple of the more experienced guys have looked at the images mentioned to pick on a few dodgy details.
Now looking for a recourse.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

t.serban said:


> Adding more pics, hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 15463380
> View attachment 15463381
> View attachment 15463382
> View attachment 15463383
> View attachment 15463384
> View attachment 15463385
> View attachment 15463386
> View attachment 15463387


Did you ever buy this?
lovely watch, I have one too and really like it


----------



## t.serban

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Did you ever buy this?
> lovely watch, I have one too and really like it
> View attachment 15604128


Yes, I did, and I love it:


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

t.serban said:


> Yes, I did, and I love it:
> View attachment 15604941


😎


----------



## neil92

Hi all, I'm looking at venturing into the world of vintage HEUER and looking for some help on this. It looks ok to my eyes, but I'm also not overly familiar with these. Seller has good feedback and has provided good details of the watch stating all original and appears unpolished. Anyone here able to offer any further insight?


----------



## Orangecurrent

neil92 said:


> Hi all, I'm looking at venturing into the world of vintage HEUER and looking for some help on this. It looks ok to my eyes, but I'm also not overly familiar with these. Seller has good feedback and has provided good details of the watch stating all original and appears unpolished. Anyone here able to offer any further insight?
> View attachment 15606402
> View attachment 15606401


I do not see any issues despite the small photos... you can always do a comparison of this exact model using On The Dash's reference catalogue.

Congratulations on diving into vintage Heuer! ...Nothing compares...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil92

Orangecurrent said:


> I do not see any issues despite the small photos... you can always do a comparison of this exact model using On The Dash's reference catalogue.
> 
> Congratulations on diving into vintage Heuer! ...Nothing compares...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I Iad a good look at OTD and certainly looks ok to my eyes, obviously quite a faded bezel but the dial looks as expected as do the pushers and crown. I'll stick in an offer and see where things go.


----------



## Orangecurrent

@neil92. The faded bezel is a good thing - shows its wear and points to its authenticity. The MH bezel is great - eventhough the hour numbers are very small in the flesh... enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius McKnight

Good day

Found tgis watch from a friend. Can anyone tell me if its bogus or real please.


----------



## imagwai

Marius McKnight said:


> Good day
> 
> Found tgis watch from a friend. Can anyone tell me if its bogus or real please.
> View attachment 15619186
> View attachment 15619187


Nowhere close to genuine. In fact, afraid to say, it's absolutely horrendous and as fake as you can get.


----------



## Orange_GT3

imagwai said:


> Nowhere close to genuine. In fact, afraid to say, it's absolutely horrendous and as fake as you can get.


This.


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello Guys! Please i need some help with this Chrono F1



















Any red flags?

like always thnks guys!

best!


----------



## imagwai

rodolfoscl said:


> Any red flags?


Can't tell you it's 100% OK. But I can tell you this doesn't have the subdial gradations issue I've seen on other fakes of this model. So on that basis, I'm leaning towards it being OK.


----------



## rodolfoscl

imagwai said:


> Can't tell you it's 100% OK. But I can tell you this doesn't have the subdial gradations issue I've seen on other fakes of this model. So on that basis, I'm leaning towards it being OK.


thank you Sr.


----------



## jamesbiz

rodolfoscl said:


> Hello Guys! Please i need some help with this Chrono F1
> 
> View attachment 15619637
> 
> 
> View attachment 15619638
> 
> 
> Any red flags?
> 
> like always thnks guys!
> 
> best!


Very fake. Just with the tell tale plastic wrap alone, and the fake box in the background.


----------



## J.A.H

I agree with Jamesbiz. Fake unfortunately.


----------



## bowfer1967

Hi, all
First post, I've just bought a Red Bull limited edition with the model number *CAZ101AB.BA0842.*
The seller seems legit, I have his home address and place of work etc.
He got it as a bonus (he sells cars for a living), but needs the cash instead.
Until I get 100% confirmation of the authenticity though, I'll always have that nagging doubt.
Is there anywhere in the UK you can send them to have the authenticity checked, I don't mind paying a fee.


----------



## FordHammie

I've learned my lesson with TAG; never buy one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

FordHammie said:


> I've learned my lesson with TAG; never buy one!


...Unless it's new from an AD.

Also, to be fair, it's really only the Aquaracers and F1s that are well faked.


----------



## FordHammie

imagwai said:


> ...Unless it's new from an AD.
> 
> Also, to be fair, it's really only the Aquaracers and F1s that are well faked.


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodyturbo

Tag Heurer red bull racing carrera , Can anyone tell me about this watch, i can't find much info on it and is it a fake, real ect...


----------



## imagwai

kodyturbo said:


> Tag Heurer red bull racing carrera , Can anyone tell me about this watch, i can't find much info on it and is it a fake, real ect...
> View attachment 15622860
> View attachment 15622861


This one is very easy despite the blurred pics. Fake.


----------



## bowfer1967

Got my red bull.
Looks 100% legit, has all the correct box/paperwork/cards/markings on the back.
Checked out the serial number on the TAG warranty website, and the warranty activation date matches the date written on the warranty card.


----------



## enricodepaoli

For those who appreciate vintage TAGs, I just saw this listed... can't say it's fake, but it's certainly a Frankenstein. It's a 6000 series with a Formula 1 dial in it. Beware out there!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

enricodepaoli said:


> For those who appreciate vintage TAGs, I just saw this listed... can't say it's fake, but it's certainly a Frankenstein. It's a 6000 series with a Formula 1 dial in it. Beware out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it's real lol but weird. The fake 6000's are always super obvious.


----------



## Mamiajoy

Hi 
Uncle has sadly passed away and I have been given this watch. Do you think it's genuine? I have no real knowledge of watches but I understand that there is a box to make it work? Not sure if I should ask to see if there is any in his belongings. Is there any other way to make it work Thanks


----------



## Orange_GT3

Mamiajoy said:


> Hi
> Uncle has sadly passed away and I have been given this watch. Do you think it's genuine?


Sorry to hear about your uncle's passing.

I'm afraid to say the watch is a fake.


----------



## Black5

Orange_GT3 said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle's passing.
> 
> I'm afraid to say the watch is a fake.





Orange_GT3 said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle's passing.
> 
> I'm afraid to say the watch is a fake.


I'm afraid I must agree.

Condolences for the loss of your uncle...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Mamiajoy

Black5 said:


> I'm afraid I must agree.
> 
> Condolences for the loss of your uncle...
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Thank you. Do you mind me asking how you can tell its fake? Just wondering because to me (as a complete novice) it seems pretty good quality. Im starting to think about buying a real prestige watch. Thanks


----------



## Orange_GT3

Mamiajoy said:


> Thank you. Do you mind me asking how you can tell its fake? Just wondering because to me (as a complete novice) it seems pretty good quality. Im starting to think about buying a real prestige watch. Thanks


The reference number doesn't match the dial. If you Google CAR2110, you will see a different watch.

Also, the XX at the beginning of the serial number is a red flag.


----------



## Black5

Orange_GT3 said:


> The reference number doesn't match the dial. If you Google CAR2110, you will see a different watch.
> 
> Also, the XX at the beginning of the serial number is a red flag.


And the movement is all sorts of wrong...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## imagwai

Mamiajoy said:


> Thank you. Do you mind me asking how you can tell its fake? Just wondering because to me (as a complete novice) it seems pretty good quality. Im starting to think about buying a real prestige watch. Thanks


On top of the other things that have already been pointed out, you can tell by looking at the metal, how it's tarnished, dented and worn, that this is not high-quality stainless steel compound. If you like this watch, then you will be blown away by how nice a proper, genuine Swiss timepiece is.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Marius McKnight said:


> Good day
> 
> Found tgis watch from a friend. Can anyone tell me if its bogus or real please.
> View attachment 15619186
> View attachment 15619187


This was easy... forget about it . It doesn't get faker than this.


----------



## enricodepaoli

neil92 said:


> Hi all, I'm looking at venturing into the world of vintage HEUER and looking for some help on this. It looks ok to my eyes, but I'm also not overly familiar with these. Seller has good feedback and has provided good details of the watch stating all original and appears unpolished. Anyone here able to offer any further insight?
> View attachment 15606402
> View attachment 15606401


Heuers from this era weren't really faked. They could be Frankensteined sometimes: case from one watch, crown from another, movement from another.. dial, hands, so on. Or, they would just paint "Heuer" on an ordinary watch. In fact, more common they do it these days on vintage Heuer watches. But, *by looking at these pictures*, I guess that Autavia looks ok...


----------



## randallb

Hello everyone. I bought a F1 chrono a while back from Watchmaxx. I'm thinking about getting a quartz Aqua racer and once again they have the best price and have it in stock. But after looking at this thread and the one over at caliber11 I'm not to sure about going grey again.

So now just to make sure I didn't get a fake chrono could you please take a look and tell what you think.































Also I could not find the website where you can check the serial number? Although this might not work for me since grey market.

Thanks!


----------



## J.A.H

TAG Heuer Warranty






TH-WAS - Tagheuer Warranty Activation System







www.was.tagheuer.com


----------



## randallb

J.A.H said:


> TAG Heuer Warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TH-WAS - Tagheuer Warranty Activation System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.was.tagheuer.com


Thanks!

Looks like the serial number is real. It's showing a 'sale warranty' which was activated a few months before I purchased GM and is apparently valid until June 2022.

Not quite sure what to make of that but appreciate the help.

Still if the pictures show any tells to anyone please let me know.


----------



## jamesbiz

randallb said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Looks like the serial number is real. It's showing a 'sale warranty' which was activated a few months before I purchased GM and is apparently valid until June 2022.
> 
> Not quite sure what to make of that but appreciate the help.
> 
> Still if the pictures show any tells to anyone please let me know.


You bought a watch from watchmaxx, and it shows a valid warranty?


----------



## randallb

jamesbiz said:


> You bought a watch from watchmaxx, and it shows a valid warranty?


Surprisingly yes, but a 'sale warranty' so not sure if there is a difference?


----------



## jamesbiz

randallb said:


> Surprisingly yes, but a 'sale warranty' so not sure if there is a difference?


Not really sure what that means either. I assume you bought the watch used?

Also, I don't personally see anything wrong with the watch, and watchmaxx has no history of anything shaddy...


----------



## randallb

jamesbiz said:


> Not really sure what that means either. I assume you bought the watch used?
> 
> Also, I don't personally see anything wrong with the watch, and watchmaxx has no history of anything shaddy...


I believe it was listed as new, and had all the blue protective stickers and whatnot. Maybe the AD that sold them off activated the warranty?

Anyway thanks for taking a look at the pictures!

I also haven't read anything bad about watchmaxx and that is what let me feel comfortable buying this one from them. I'm pretty confident in getting an aquaracer from them. Do you know if the current quartz model is being faked much or is it just the autos mostly?


----------



## jamesbiz

randallb said:


> I believe it was listed as new, and had all the blue protective stickers and whatnot. Maybe the AD that sold them off activated the warranty?
> 
> Anyway thanks for taking a look at the pictures!
> 
> I also haven't read anything bad about watchmaxx and that is what let me feel comfortable buying this one from them. I'm pretty confident in getting an aquaracer from them. Do you know if the current quartz model is being faked much or is it just the autos mostly?


They are all being faked right now. Quartz is even easier, because they don't even need to fake the movement, as the movements aren't proprietary tag heuer anyways.


----------



## Hilikis89

Ok got my first Tag, and my first swiss made watch ever today. Just wanted to post here and double check it's legit.


----------



## jamesbiz

Hilikis89 said:


> Ok got my first Tag, and my first swiss made watch ever today. Just wanted to post here and double check it's legit.
> View attachment 15633351
> View attachment 15633353
> View attachment 15633354


Unfortuntely, it's also your first fake Tag.


----------



## Hilikis89

jamesbiz said:


> Unfortuntely, it's also your first fake Tag.


What are you seeing that makes it a fake?


----------



## jamesbiz

Hilikis89 said:


> What are you seeing that makes it a fake?


The easiest thing to notice is the plastic wrap on the bracelet, that is a hallmark of these particular counterfeits.


----------



## denniswise9

Hi all, took a gamble on this - still awaiting delivery. I am covered by the purchase site if it is a fake, I will return and request a refund. My plan was to remove the caseback and check the movement, but I can't find any pictures of the movement in this reference or any info other than - 'quartz'. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

It is battered and bruised and not on an original strap but nothing I can't fix up. My main concern so far is the serial number doesn't register on their database of warranties - but could it have been a grey market sale initially?


----------



## denniswise9

Update - found it should be a TAG Heuer fitted precision Swiss made (Ronda 6004.B) 5 jewel quartz movement - so I'll see when I open the case back for sure. Still really interested on any additional feedback from pics though 😎


----------



## jamesbiz

denniswise9 said:


> Update - found it should be a TAG Heuer fitted precision Swiss made (Ronda 6004.B) 5 jewel quartz movement - so I'll see when I open the case back for sure. Still really interested on any additional feedback from pics though 😎


the problem is, the fakes use that too lol.


----------



## spfol03

Hi all,

I'm assuming this is fake - checked the serial number and it pulled up a different watch. 
Would appreciate some confirmation if possible, let me know if you need any additional pictures or info. 
Thanks!


----------



## jamesbiz

yes that is a fake.


----------



## RJ33040

Grand Carrera Calibre 17

I am guessing this watch is fake based on my own Internet research but wanted some more learned opinions. Thank you in advance

.


----------



## imagwai

RJ33040 said:


> Grand Carrera Calibre 17
> 
> I am guessing this watch is fake based on my own Internet research but wanted some more learned opinions. Thank you in advance
> 
> .


Doesn't get much faker than that!


----------



## bogdan_g

Hi
Been offered this watch, but seller doesn't have box or papers. Also, couldn't verify the serial number as no result comes up.
Could this be stolen or just fake?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Many have said this before, but the replicas of the current Aquaracer and F1 models look so realistic that I wouldn't risk buying one unless it was from an AD, or a certified pre-owned from a reputable AD.


----------



## [email protected]

Need your help guys. Going to assume this is a fake based on the plastic wrap but it does appear to be high quality and even came with a warranty card. The card doesn’t reference anything on the watch that I can tell though. Please help should I return it??? I paid $1800 from a seller on eBay with a TON of positive feedback.


----------



## jamesbiz

[email protected] said:


> Need your help guys. Going to assume this is a fake based on the plastic wrap but it does appear to be high quality and even came with a warranty card. The card doesn't reference anything on the watch that I can tell though. Please help should I return it??? I paid $1800 from a seller on eBay with a TON of positive feedback.


They all come with warranty cards. And the full in tact tag. Which seller did you buy it from? Because yes, that's one of the fakes. Return it and report him. Personally I'd return him a box of rocks and keep the fake watch. smash it if you want. The less of these on the market, the better. Because the seller WILL turn around and sell it again.


----------



## [email protected]

jamesbiz said:


> They all come with warranty cards. And the full in tact tag. Which seller did you buy it from? Because yes, that's one of the fakes. Return it and report him. Personally I'd return him a box of rocks and keep the fake watch. smash it if you want. The less of these on the market, the better. Because the seller WILL turn around and sell it again.


Thanks for the quick response. I guess my first concern is getting my money back. How would I go about that without sending the watch back. Would it be best to call and talk to an eBay representative? The seller was watchingo. Over 16,000 reviews and listed as a trusted seller.


----------



## jamesbiz

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I guess my first concern is getting my money back. How would I go about that without sending the watch back. Would it be best to call and talk to an eBay representative? The seller was watchingo. Over 16,000 reviews and listed as a trusted seller.


That seller is known for selling fake tag's. I honestly don't know how he's still allowed to sell anything. A seller can't refuse to refund you your money, pretty much no matter what.


----------



## [email protected]

jamesbiz said:


> That seller is known for selling fake tag's. I honestly don't know how he's still allowed to sell anything. A seller can't refuse to refund you your money, pretty much no matter what.


Thanks again for the help, really appreciate it. I'll initiate the return and call eBay to tell them the issue. Do you have anyone specific you know there I should report them to?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Mamiajoy said:


> Hi
> Uncle has sadly passed away and I have been given this watch. Do you think it's genuine? I have no real knowledge of watches but I understand that there is a box to make it work? Not sure if I should ask to see if there is any in his belongings. Is there any other way to make it work Thanks
> View attachment 15626926
> View attachment 15626927
> View attachment 15626928


my condolences on you Uncle, the watch is a fake.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogdan_g

bogdan_g said:


> Hi
> Been offered this watch, but seller doesn't have box or papers. Also, couldn't verify the serial number as no result comes up.
> Could this be stolen or just fake?
> View attachment 15658251
> View attachment 15658252
> View attachment 15658253
> View attachment 15658254
> View attachment 15658256
> View attachment 15658258
> View attachment 15658261


Any advice on this one? 😁 I'm in the market to get a Formula 1 and want to know how to look out for fakes. Thanks


----------



## Gixnic

Hi folks, I am on the hunt for a 41 mm Aquaracer, but they are hard to find. I recently found this seller on Chrono24, but they appear a bit suspicious. I was wondering if any of you had had any experience with this seller recently. Thanks!






TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.com


TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.com. New offers daily. In stock now. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## jamesbiz

that would be a fake. All his tags are fake. Here is one that's way more obvious from him.






TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M | Chrono24.com


TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M on Chrono24.com. New offers daily. In stock now. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## Gixnic

jamesbiz said:


> that would be a fake.


That's what I figured. I am going to report this fake seller. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jamesbiz

Gixnic said:


> That's what I figured. I am going to report this fake seller. Thanks for your help.


No problem. Crazy how he's been selling for so long but hasn't been caught. I really don't get how they manage that. Some of the stuff is blatantly fake.


----------



## Gixnic

Gixnic said:


> That's what I figured. I am going to report this fake seller. Thanks for your help.


I received this message a day after reporting the fake seller. 👍🏼


----------



## jamesbiz

Gixnic said:


> I received this message a day after reporting the fake seller. 👍🏼
> 
> View attachment 15688554


ok, color me surprised.


----------



## pastime

Hi,
Can anyone please tell me why the two tone CAY2121.BB0923 Aquaracer has two different logos for the same model? One with a solid gold Tag shield and another shield outlined in gold with a white background? Is my watch authentic?














Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jamesbiz

your watch is fake.


----------



## Hammertime1984

Hi all,

I bought my watch new from an AD but now have doubts as when i put the serial number into the TAG serial checker it is not recognised. Please see photos. What are your thoughts? I'm 99% sure it's fine but would appreciate some professional clarification.


----------



## imagwai

If you bought from an official TAG authorized dealer, it will be fine. That serial number checker thing isn't foolproof.


----------



## Hammertime1984

imagwai said:


> If you bought from an official TAG authorized dealer, it will be fine. That serial number checker thing isn't foolproof.


It's proving a bugger to sell without any paperwork. If i contact Tag directly would they supply papers?


----------



## imagwai

Hammertime1984 said:


> It's proving a bugger to sell without any paperwork. If i contact Tag directly would they supply papers?


I'm not following. If you bought from an official AD, it should have come with papers (and by that I mean the card showing the serial number). You can also email TAG customer service and get them to check the numbers for you if you want.


----------



## Hammertime1984

imagwai said:


> I'm not following. If you bought from an official AD, it should have come with papers (and by that I mean the card showing the serial number). You can also email TAG customer service and get them to check the numbers for you if you want.


i lost all the papers and have contacted TAG today and they say the serial is registered to that model but not active so will need to talk to the dealer again, only problem is we are in lockdown and they are shut.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Hammertime1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought my watch new from an AD but now have doubts as when i put the serial number into the TAG serial checker it is not recognised. Please see photos. What are your thoughts? I'm 99% sure it's fine but would appreciate some professional clarification.
> View attachment 15702924
> 
> View attachment 15702926


Hi @Hammertime1984. I think I messaged you on FB about this one. Like @imagwai said, if you bought this new from an AD, then there's really no reason to suspect that the watch is fake. However, I'm curious as to what the members here think about the caseback. The arrangement of the text is in a different order than what is presented on the TAG Heuer website for this watch.

For example, the order of the text on yours is (starting at the bottom below the TAG logo): stainless steel - sapphire crystal - swiss made since 1860 - water resistant 200 meters - repeat...

The order of the text from the TAG Heuer website is (starting directly below the TAG logo): swiss made since 1860 - sapphire crystal - water resistant 200 meters - stainless steel - repeat...

Also, the orientation and spacing of the text on your caseback is also different. I have two quartz TAG's (2000 and F1 chronograph) and the text order and arrangement is consistent with the photo of the caseback on the TAG Heuer website. I've placed a link to that here:









TAG Heuer Formula 1 Watch Quartz Men 43 mm - WAZ1010.BA0842


TAG Heuer Formula 1 WAZ1010.BA0842 Montre Quartz Homme 43 mm. Discover more on the TAG Heuer official website.




www.tagheuer.com





Of course, it is possible TAG produced different versions of the caseback. But I am curious as to what others on this forum (@jamesbiz, @imagwai, @AQUAGRAPH and others) think about this.

I'd definitely go back to the dealer and see if they can help you. I'm sorry they're closed - dang pandemic!!!


----------



## Hammertime1984

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Hi @Hammertime1984. I think I messaged you on FB about this one. Like @imagwai said, if you bought this new from an AD, then there's really no reason to suspect that the watch is fake. However, I'm curious as to what the members here think about the caseback. The arrangement of the text is in a different order than what is presented on the TAG Heuer website for this watch.
> 
> For example, the order of the text on yours is (starting at the bottom below the TAG logo): stainless steel - sapphire crystal - swiss made since 1860 - water resistant 200 meters - repeat...
> 
> The order of the text from the TAG Heuer website is (starting directly below the TAG logo): swiss made since 1860 - sapphire crystal - water resistant 200 meters - stainless steel - repeat...
> 
> Also, the orientation and spacing of the text on your caseback is also different. I have two quartz TAG's (2000 and F1 chronograph) and the text order and arrangement is consistent with the photo of the caseback on the TAG Heuer website. I've placed a link to that here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Formula 1 Watch Quartz Men 43 mm - WAZ1010.BA0842
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Formula 1 WAZ1010.BA0842 Montre Quartz Homme 43 mm. Discover more on the TAG Heuer official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tagheuer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it is possible TAG produced different versions of the caseback. But I am curious as to what others on this forum (@jamesbiz, @imagwai, @AQUAGRAPH and others) think about this.
> 
> I'd definitely go back to the dealer and see if they can help you. I'm sorry they're closed - dang pandemic!!!


Hi again and thanks for the reply. I sent Tag some images and they are pretty certain it's the real deal but have said if I send them the watch they will assess it and issue certificate to confirm its authenticity, all for free. So I will probably send off to them over the next couple of days just to enable me to sell it. I know I got it from a dealer but others who I am trying to sell to aren't as trusting


----------



## dol

This one screams fake for me, the model number corresponds to a white watch and there is no see through back?





Tag Heuer Carrera Grand Calibre 17 watch | dubizzle


The watch is working one little line on the glass the rest working perfect . Watch İs F C <br>Im using myself same orginal you cant find this quality anywhere w



dubai.dubizzle.com


----------



## UilleamP

Bought this one near Montreal Canada, face to face to some guy.

Thanks to you guys I was able to understand the next day it was a fake after reading this forum, due to some doubts I had since the serial didn't match the same watch on Tag's serial database.

Watch was returned and got my money back.

The quality of these clones is astounding...


----------



## PiguetPolo

@jamesbiz For the CAH WAH Series Formula 1s, can you tell me why some have this bracelet with the 2 divots on each underside link:










And others don't:









Is it 2 different production runs of from Tag. Or a telltale?


----------



## jamesbiz

PiguetPolo said:


> @jamesbiz For the CAH WAH Series Formula 1s, can you tell me why some have this bracelet with the 2 divots on each underside link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And others don't:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 2 different production runs of from Tag. Or a telltale?


This happens with the Formula 1's and the 2000's. I don't think anyone on here can tell you exactly why. Just a different way that tag heuer decided to use to keep the permanent internal pins in place, as I believe they did this on all the later models they produced, even with the same bracelet numbers. Maybe they noticed the old ones weren't holding up as well. It's similiar to how they hold the SEL permanent pins in place.


----------



## PiguetPolo

Thanks @jamesbiz. That ones been keeping up for a long time. My Tag didn't have the divots but I had seen others that did.


----------



## UilleamP

After purchasing a 43mm clone (and getting my money back), here's a real 41mm! Thanks @jamesbiz for the precious insights.


----------



## jamesbiz

UilleamP said:


> View attachment 15736499
> After purchasing a 43mm clone (and getting my money back), here's a real 41mm! Thanks @jamesbiz for the precious insights.


man lol you almost gave me a heart attack, thinking for a second that this picture was of a clone. Congrats on the real watch tho. Shame the guy got his fake watch back tho.


----------



## R3DRKT

Hi Everyone - hope to get your help, this one has stumped me.. :-(

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Alarm
*Model*: WAC111A
*SN*: FQ7782
*Details* - Ebay seller, with 120+ feedback, pictures look legit, basic box, no papers.
*Price*: about $150-200 LESS than the average going price used on ebay
*Note*: When I took the back off, there was no rubber seal?


----------



## FL410

Just received from Watchmaxx. Serial number checks out with proper model. Shows activated warranty from 12/20. Any issues?


----------



## jamesbiz

FL410 said:


> Just received from Watchmaxx. Serial number checks out with proper model. Shows activated warranty from 12/20. Any issues?
> 
> View attachment 15748195
> 
> View attachment 15748196
> 
> View attachment 15748198
> 
> View attachment 15748199


no issues there.


----------



## FL410

jamesbiz said:


> no issues there.


Awesome, I didn't think so, but glad to have your opinion on it, thanks!


----------



## Captain_farrell

Hi Everyone. I have purchased this from Ebay but doesnt seem authentic to me. I need your opinions. Thanks again.


----------



## imagwai

Captain_farrell said:


> Hi Everyone. I have purchased this from Ebay but doesnt seem authentic to me. I need your opinions. Thanks again.
> View attachment 15749251
> View attachment 15749252


Definitely not authentic and one of the more obvious fakes. Get your money back.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

imagwai said:


> Definitely not authentic and one of the more obvious fakes. Get your money back.


Agreed. Get a refund ASAP!!!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Total crap. Send it back.


----------



## Turpinr

R3DRKT said:


> Hi Everyone - hope to get your help, this one has stumped me.. :-(
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 Alarm
> *Model*: WAC111A
> *SN*: FQ7782
> *Details* - Ebay seller, with 120+ feedback, pictures look legit, basic box, no papers.
> *Price*: about $150-200 LESS than the average going price used on ebay
> *Note*: When I took the back off, there was no rubber seal?
> 
> View attachment 15739213
> 
> View attachment 15739214
> 
> View attachment 15739216


I have one of those that I bought new in 2008 and changed the movement last year.
It looks ok to me albeit a bit rough.


----------



## Black5

Orange_GT3 said:


> Total crap. Send it back.





MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Agreed. Get a refund ASAP!!!





imagwai said:


> Definitely not authentic and one of the more obvious fakes. Get your money back.


But it has a "pendulum"!

Very rare feature in a wristwatch,

Or a pocket watch,

Or any watch for that matter...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## bigclive2011

Black5 said:


> But it has a "pendulum"!
> 
> Very rare feature in a wristwatch,
> 
> Or a pocket watch,
> 
> Or any watch for that matter...
> 
> SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


? that's a beaut.


----------



## kamilw86

fake or not ? serial number wza0706 . Does no lumen in the dark


----------



## zedotzed

Hi All,
I'm looking to buy a tag heuer aquaracer 41mm model WAY211A.BA0928 from Chrono24. Here's the link TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M for AU$ 2,644 for sale from a Private Seller on Chrono24

It doesn't come with a warranty card, so grey market. But i'm curious to know if its real or not and what precautions I can take to ensure its authenticity. I called Chrono24 and they said they keep the money for 7 days, so i have 7 days to verify its authenticity so i'm thinking of taking it to a local AD, but they said they can just inspect it and not open up its back.

Any advice/ thoughts on the pictures you're seeing in that link?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

zedotzed said:


> Hi All,
> I'm looking to buy a tag heuer aquaracer 41mm model WAY211A.BA0928 from Chrono24. Here's the link TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M for AU$ 2,644 for sale from a Private Seller on Chrono24
> 
> It doesn't come with a warranty card, so grey market. But i'm curious to know if its real or not and what precautions I can take to ensure its authenticity. I called Chrono24 and they said they keep the money for 7 days, so i have 7 days to verify its authenticity so i'm thinking of taking it to a local AD, but they said they can just inspect it and not open up its back.
> 
> Any advice/ thoughts on the pictures you're seeing in that link?


The photos the seller has posted are not good enough to tell anything, but from what I can tell (which isn't much) I don't like the look of the bezel lume pip. What can the seller tell you about this watch? Where was it purchased? If it was originally purchased from an AD in 2019, can that AD verify the sale of that watch?

In all honesty, there are just too many realistic looking fakes of the modern Aquaracer and F1 series watches. I wouldn't buy one unless it was directly from an AD. Also, a seven day window is not enough time to make an informed decision. There needs to be better protection for the buyer. Remember, we've even heard cases of AD's and TAG Heuer themselves failing to recognize fakes, and serial numbers "checking out" doesn't really mean anything either.

Based on the information presented, I wouldn't take the risk. But that's just me. Of course, there are others on this forum who are much more adept at spotting fakes than I am, and I'd be interested to hear their opinion.

Good luck! Don't rush!


----------



## imagwai

zedotzed said:


> Hi All,
> I'm looking to buy a tag heuer aquaracer 41mm model WAY211A.BA0928 from Chrono24. Here's the link TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M for AU$ 2,644 for sale from a Private Seller on Chrono24
> 
> It doesn't come with a warranty card, so grey market. But i'm curious to know if its real or not and what precautions I can take to ensure its authenticity. I called Chrono24 and they said they keep the money for 7 days, so i have 7 days to verify its authenticity so i'm thinking of taking it to a local AD, but they said they can just inspect it and not open up its back.
> 
> Any advice/ thoughts on the pictures you're seeing in that link?


You'd be taking a big risk in my opinion. Very hard to distinguish fakes of this model from the real thing and even an AD may not get it right.

I also note the ad states it comes with original papers but no original box. The pictures do show a box but no papers!

I personally wouldn't buy an Aquaracer anywhere other than a boutque or AD these days, or from someone who could prove they had (e.g. first owner, full paperwork and purchase receipt with story fully checking out).


----------



## zedotzed

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> The photos the seller has posted are not good enough to tell anything, but from what I can tell (which isn't much) I don't like the look of the bezel lume pip. What can the seller tell you about this watch? Where was it purchased? If it was originally purchased from an AD in 2019, can that AD verify the sale of that watch?
> 
> In all honesty, there are just too many realistic looking fakes of the modern Aquaracer and F1 series watches. I wouldn't buy one unless it was directly from an AD. Also, a seven day window is not enough time to make an informed decision. There needs to be better protection for the buyer. Remember, we've even heard cases of AD's and TAG Heuer themselves failing to recognize fakes, and serial numbers "checking out" doesn't really mean anything either.
> 
> Based on the information presented, I wouldn't take the risk. But that's just me. Of course, there are others on this forum who are much more adept at spotting fakes than I am, and I'd be interested to hear their opinion.
> 
> Good luck! Don't rush!


Wow! Thank you for the swift response! Legend.

I'm currently asking him where he bought it from and if he can show me the receipt. I am assuming this person may have bought it from the grey market, Jomashop perhaps - which would explain the lack of a warranty card.

It's so incredibly tricky... there's this guy that posted this video 



 explaining how he bought the same model and it was fake. He sent it to Tag and they said it was a fake but didn't explain how. Some people in the comment were saying how they'll say its a fake simply if its not registered for warranty since they don't appreciate ADs selling in bulk or whatever leads to them ending up on the grey market. Its just so frustrating with all these high quality fakes circulating the market.

The seller actually got back to me just now saying that he'll take it to his local dealer to check for its authenticity. He may be full of crap (but maybe he bought it from the grey market himself and is not being doubtful himself?)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## zedotzed

imagwai said:


> You'd be taking a big risk in my opinion. Very hard to distinguish fakes of this model from the real thing and even an AD may not get it right.
> 
> I also note the ad states it comes with original papers but no original box. The pictures do show a box but no papers!
> 
> I personally wouldn't buy an Aquaracer anywhere other than a boutque or AD these days, or from someone who could prove they had (e.g. first owner, full paperwork and purchase receipt with story fully checking out).


I'll definitely be asking for a receipt and about the fact that the description says one thing and the images say another. I'll ask him for pictures of the paperwork as well and whether it comes with a box or not.

I'd love to hear your thoughts about my response to the other helpful gentleman as well!


----------



## Turpinr

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> The photos the seller has posted are not good enough to tell anything, but from what I can tell (which isn't much) I don't like the look of the bezel lume pip. What can the seller tell you about this watch? Where was it purchased? If it was originally purchased from an AD in 2019, can that AD verify the sale of that watch?
> 
> In all honesty, there are just too many realistic looking fakes of the modern Aquaracer and F1 series watches. I wouldn't buy one unless it was directly from an AD. Also, a seven day window is not enough time to make an informed decision. There needs to be better protection for the buyer. Remember, we've even heard cases of AD's and TAG Heuer themselves failing to recognize fakes, and serial numbers "checking out" doesn't really mean anything either.
> 
> Based on the information presented, I wouldn't take the risk. But that's just me. Of course, there are others on this forum who are much more adept at spotting fakes than I am, and I'd be interested to hear their opinion.
> 
> Good luck! Don't rush!


"I don't like the look of the bezel lume pip."

That's the first thing I look for too and completely agree on the standard of Aquaracer fakes.
Personally I would give it a miss.
There can't be a shortage of used Aquaracers but to be safe I'd prefer to buy new.


----------



## zedotzed

Turpinr said:


> "I don't like the look of the bezel lume pip."
> 
> That's the first thing I look for too and completely agree on the standard of Aquaracer fakes.
> Personally I would give it a miss.
> There can't be a shortage of used Aquaracers but to be safe I'd prefer to buy new.


Hello! Thanks for helping out too! Can you please explain what you mean by the bezel lume pip? Just so I know what to look out for next time? Is that the little white circle in the triangle on the bezel? It looks a little plasticy and doesn't have a little space around it, right?


----------



## Turpinr

zedotzed said:


> Hello! Thanks for helping out too! Can you please explain what you mean by the bezel lume pip? Just so I know what to look out for next time? Is that the little white circle in the triangle on the bezel? It looks a little plasticy and doesn't have a little space around it, right?


Yeah that's the part.Some fakers seem to have trouble getting this right, in particular how far in it sits.Mine is an older model from 2016 but I don't think the pip has changed.


----------



## zedotzed

Turpinr said:


> Yeah that's the part.Some fakers seem to have trouble getting this right, in particular how far in it sits.Mine is an older model from 2016 but I don't think the pip has changed.


Interesting, so what do you see thats wrong with the pip in that watch on chrono24? Is it too low? I'm comparing it to pictures of real ones, what am i not seeing?

I feel like the only thing I can trust is if they send it to Tag for an authentication certificate right? Would they authenticate it even if its from the grey market (i.e no registered warranty)?


----------



## Turpinr

zedotzed said:


> Interesting, so what do you see thats wrong with the pip in that watch on chrono24? Is it too low? I'm comparing it to pictures of real ones, what am i not seeing?
> 
> I feel like the only thing I can trust is if they send it to Tag for an authentication certificate right? Would they authenticate it even if its from the grey market (i.e no registered warranty)?


I've just checked in case I'm wrong but if you look at this one the pearl is sat a few microns below the surface but on the one you looked at the pearl is sat proud of the surface ie above it.
I got mine authenticated even though I bought it new from a boutique and it's been back to Tag for a service.
I'd definitely give it a miss.


----------



## JP7

[email protected] said:


> Need your help guys. Going to assume this is a fake based on the plastic wrap but it does appear to be high quality and even came with a warranty card. The card doesn't reference anything on the watch that I can tell though. Please help should I return it??? I paid $1800 from a seller on eBay with a TON of positive feedback.


yes is fake! look here...


----------



## JP7

it is impossible to buy a TH watch on ebay without this tool ... the copies even come with RONDA or SELLITA!






TH-WAS - Tagheuer Warranty Activation System







www.was.tagheuer.com


----------



## zedotzed

Turpinr said:


> I've just checked in case I'm wrong but if you look at this one the pearl is sat a few microns below the surface but on the one you looked at the pearl is sat proud of the surface ie above it.
> I got mine authenticated even though I bought it new from a boutique and it's been back to Tag for a service.
> I'd definitely give it a miss.
> View attachment 15800100


I see what you mean now! The third picture from the right, it doesnt seem to be in-laid at all. Gosh... What would you trust from the grey market then? Is there a checklist somewhere to use? Something like:
1. Reciept
2. Warranty that checks off on Tag's site
3. ? Etc


----------



## zedotzed

JP7 said:


> yes is fake! look here...
> View attachment 15800169
> View attachment 15800169


You can tell its fake because the warranty code for that serial number doesn't match the warranty code on the warranty card right? Have I got this right?


----------



## Turpinr

zedotzed said:


> I see what you mean now! The third picture from the right, it doesnt seem to be in-laid at all. Gosh... What would you trust from the grey market then? Is there a checklist somewhere to use? Something like:
> 1. Reciept
> 2. Warranty that checks off on Tag's site
> 3. ? Etc


You're lucky really in that there are fakes that even Tag Heuer have ok'd.
I don't know what you could do to be honest and I've been done myself by a seller of fakes Hydroconquests on Ebay who also sold fake Tags.
@jamesbiz is the main man for all things Tag, real or otherwise.
If he's about, he'll help.


----------



## imagwai

zedotzed said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts about my response to the other helpful gentleman as well!


I would not for one minute think that the seller authenticating the watch with his local dealer would have any value to you as a buyer at all.

Seriously, do yourself a favour and find one from a trustworthy seller who has all the provenance for it being purchased at an authorized dealer. Or just buy new from an AD. It's worth the little extra you'll pay, believe me. There are so many fakes of these watches floating about that the used market is full of them and often the sellers don't know they're fake either.


----------



## zedotzed

imagwai said:


> I would not for one minute think that the seller authenticating the watch with his local dealer would have any value to you as a buyer at all.
> 
> Seriously, do yourself a favour and find one from a trustworthy seller who has all the provenance for it being purchased at an authorized dealer. Or just buy new from an AD. It's worth the little extra you'll pay, believe me. There are so many fakes of these watches floating about that the used market is full of them and often the sellers don't know they're fake either.


I won't be pursuing this watch anymore thanks to the help of all of you, you have all been amazing. Thank you so much, really.

As much as I would like buying it new from an AD, i can't see myself spending almost twice the amount on a calibre 5 simply because my budget won't allow it. I'll be looking for a seller that can show me:
1. The serial on the back of the watch with a warranty card whose number matches that of what is presented when looking it up on Tag's website
2. Has the receipt (being the first owner and showing it was purchased from an AD)

How does this one look then? TAG Heuer アクアレーサー キャリバー5 WAY211A.BA0928 for AU$ 2,310 for sale from a Seller on Chrono24

This isn't a private listing, its from a "professional dealer" with buyers protection, as well as the warranty - the seller has 2528 reviews with 4.9 stars out of 5


----------



## jamesbiz

zedotzed said:


> Wow! Thank you for the swift response! Legend.
> 
> I'm currently asking him where he bought it from and if he can show me the receipt. I am assuming this person may have bought it from the grey market, Jomashop perhaps - which would explain the lack of a warranty card.
> 
> It's so incredibly tricky... there's this guy that posted this video
> 
> 
> 
> explaining how he bought the same model and it was fake. He sent it to Tag and they said it was a fake but didn't explain how. Some people in the comment were saying how they'll say its a fake simply if its not registered for warranty since they don't appreciate ADs selling in bulk or whatever leads to them ending up on the grey market. Its just so frustrating with all these high quality fakes circulating the market.
> 
> The seller actually got back to me just now saying that he'll take it to his local dealer to check for its authenticity. He may be full of crap (but maybe he bought it from the grey market himself and is not being doubtful himself?)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Taking it to a dealer is completely pointless. They are not able to, and usually won't even try, to authenticate. They aren't going to open the watch. serial number typically won't show anything either.

I trust nothing about this deal. his listing is awful and contradictory. Pictures are bad, for such an expensive watch. Bezel lume, from the awful pictures he posted, looks fake. The plastic wrap is not right. The fact that the tag has all the stickers on it, is not right. It was not bought from jomashop, I can promise you that. This has every single tell tale sign of being a fake watch.

And I couldn't care less if it's not registered for warranty. That can easily mean grey market. But I doubt he will tell you he bought it from a reputable grey market place. He will string you along and give you weird responses. There have to be better deals out there.


----------



## jamesbiz

zedotzed said:


> I won't be pursuing this watch anymore thanks to the help of all of you, you have all been amazing. Thank you so much, really.
> 
> As much as I would like buying it new from an AD, i can't see myself spending almost twice the amount on a calibre 5 simply because my budget won't allow it. I'll be looking for a seller that can show me:
> 1. The serial on the back of the watch with a warranty card whose number matches that of what is presented when looking it up on Tag's website
> 2. Has the receipt (being the first owner and showing it was purchased from an AD)
> 
> How does this one look then? TAG Heuer アクアレーサー キャリバー5 WAY211A.BA0928 for AU$ 2,310 for sale from a Seller on Chrono24
> 
> This isn't a private listing, its from a "professional dealer" with buyers protection, as well as the warranty - the seller has 2528 reviews with 4.9 stars out of 5


that one is fine.


----------



## zedotzed

jamesbiz said:


> that one is fine.


Roger! Thanks again for the help! Legend


----------



## BROkerNNN

zedotzed said:


> Wow! Thank you for the swift response! Legend.
> 
> I'm currently asking him where he bought it from and if he can show me the receipt. I am assuming this person may have bought it from the grey market, Jomashop perhaps - which would explain the lack of a warranty card.
> 
> It's so incredibly tricky... there's this guy that posted this video
> 
> 
> 
> explaining how he bought the same model and it was fake. He sent it to Tag and they said it was a fake but didn't explain how. Some people in the comment were saying how they'll say its a fake simply if its not registered for warranty since they don't appreciate ADs selling in bulk or whatever leads to them ending up on the grey market. Its just so frustrating with all these high quality fakes circulating the market.
> 
> The seller actually got back to me just now saying that he'll take it to his local dealer to check for its authenticity. He may be full of crap (but maybe he bought it from the grey market himself and is not being doubtful himself?)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Good find on the video. Makes me nervous about some of the Grey Market dealers


----------



## jamesbiz

zedotzed said:


> It's so incredibly tricky... there's this guy that posted this video
> 
> 
> 
> explaining how he bought the same model and it was fake. He sent it to Tag and they said it was a fake but didn't explain how. Some people in the comment were saying how they'll say its a fake simply if its not registered for warranty since they don't appreciate ADs selling in bulk or whatever leads to them ending up on the grey market. Its just so frustrating with all these high quality fakes circulating the market.


LOL all the people in the video comments defending the watch....


----------



## zedotzed

jamesbiz said:


> LOL all the people in the video comments defending the watch....


After watching that video and realising how murky those waters are, I realized that I couldn't care less what i'm paying, literally anything out there could be fake whether the seller knows its fake or not. Scary stuff


----------



## Ticktocker

This is crazy. Authenticating watches by looking at a photo on the internet. Who’s seriously falling for this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> This is crazy. Authenticating watches by looking at a photo on the internet. Who's seriously falling for this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the hell are you talking about.


----------



## Ticktocker

jamesbiz said:


> What the hell are you talking about.


If anyone knows what I'm talking about, it's you. Telling people that their watch is legit or fake by looking at a photo on a forum..... take your watch to a legit horologist and stay away from self professed internet gurus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> If anyone knows what I'm talking about, it's you. Telling people that their watch is legit or fake by looking at a photo on a forum..... take your watch to a legit horologist and stay away from self professed internet gurus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show me even ONCE where I was wrong. Just one time. Go on. I dare you. You won't find anything. If I'm not sure about something, I don't say it's real or fake. I only base my responses on obvious and visible signs. Just because you're incapable of doing so, doesn't mean other people aren't capable of doing so. My father is a watchmaker of 60 years, and even he can't always tell with these things. A dealer more than likely won't be able to tell either. You have to have experience with these things, but once you do, you can see all the things wrong with it.

So yeah, I know what you are talking about. And you are full of it. I'm not a self professed internet guru. I AM an expert.

Who hurt you? Seriously.


----------



## Ticktocker

jamesbiz said:


> Show me even ONCE where I was wrong. Just one time. Go on. I dare you. You won't find anything. If I'm not sure about something, I don't say it's real or fake. I only base my responses on obvious and visible signs. Just because you're incapable of doing so, doesn't mean other people aren't capable of doing so. My father is a watchmaker of 60 years, and even he can't always tell with these things. A dealer more than likely won't be able to tell either. You have to have experience with these things, but once you do, you can see all the things wrong with it.
> 
> So yeah, I know what you are talking about. And you are full of it.


Ok. I understand that the last thing a self professed expert wants to hear is someone telling the masses "buyer beware". Hate to spoil the game but it's just too obvious to me. 
If your father, a watchmaker for 60 years can't tell with "these things" why should anyone think you can? You're kind of proving my point. Talk about being full of it......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixnic

If it wasn't for @jamesbiz I would've bought a fake 41mm Aquaracer from a reputable grey market source. 
I decided to pay a few hundred bucks more and buy it from an AD. Best decision I made. ??


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> Ok. I understand that the last thing a self professed expert wants to hear is someone telling the masses "buyer beware". Hate to spoil the game but it's just too obvious to me.
> If your father, a watchmaker for 60 years can't tell with "these things" why should anyone think you can? You're kind of proving my point. Talk about being full of it......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, i didn't prove your point in the slightest. You didn't understand my point. my dad, even with all his experience with watches, can't tell sometimes, because he doesn't have specific experience with identifying fakes. And specifically in this brand. So taking it to some watch guy won't do ****. Taking it to a dealer won't do ****, unless you get someone that really knows what they are doing. They would send it off to tag to get any decision.

But I've been dealing with this, and with these specific "brands" of fake watches made by specific manufactures. I'm also really good at identifying sellers of fakes, for when there aren't legitimate pictures. Good enough, to where I can send a sellers name to ebay, and they will suspend them no questions asked. So a multi billion dollar company trusts this self professed guru.

Nothing you've said has in any way discounted my expertise or information I have provided on this forum. So far I have a spotless track record. So unless you can prove otherwise, trying to call me out, is just petty. As if I'M trying to scam people " who is falling for this??". There is nothing to fall for. Again, who hurt you? I really don't know why it is that I have to defend myself against your accusations. Prove me wrong. Prove I don't know what I'm saying. Prove I've ever misled anyone or gave inaccurate information. Because otherwise, you're just talking out your ass, for reasons I can't even fathom right now. Did someone accuse you of selling a fake watch because of someone like me? Is that why you have such distaste for these things?


----------



## imagwai

Ticktocker said:


> This is crazy. Authenticating watches by looking at a photo on the internet. Who's seriously falling for this?


With good enough pictures and a really good knowledge of a specific model, it is possible. I know a lot of people provide a cocksure answer when they don't have that knowledge, so whilst it's right to be wary of what people tell you online, Jamesbiz is probably the best expert on the Aquaracers that you can hope to find.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

People come onto this forum looking for help. I'm certainly no expert, but there are very knowledgeable members on this forum who have put in their time to provide information and advice. Would I solely rely on an internet forum for information when buying a modern TAG AR or F1 from an unknown source? Of course not! But others have and there will always be others who will and the advice provided by the members here have been of value. Besides, isn't this what this forum is all about? We're a bunch of WIS who want to share our knowledge and passion, and of course help others.


----------



## Ticktocker

jamesbiz said:


> Yeah, i didn't prove your point in the slightest. You didn't understand my point. my dad, even with all his experience with watches, can't tell sometimes, because he doesn't have specific experience with identifying fakes. And specifically in this brand. So taking it to some watch guy won't do **. Taking it to a dealer won't do **, unless you get someone that really knows what they are doing. They would send it off to tag to get any decision.
> 
> But I've been dealing with this, and with these specific "brands" of fake watches made by specific manufactures. I'm also really good at identifying sellers of fakes, for when there aren't legitimate pictures. Good enough, to where I can send a sellers name to ebay, and they will suspend them no questions asked. So a multi billion dollar company trusts this self professed guru.
> 
> Nothing you've said has in any way discounted my expertise or information I have provided on this forum. So far I have a spotless track record. So unless you can prove otherwise, trying to call me out, is just petty. As if I'M trying to scam people " who is falling for this??". There is nothing to fall for. Again, who hurt you? I really don't know why it is that I have to defend myself against your accusations. Prove me wrong. Prove I don't know what I'm saying. Prove I've ever misled anyone or gave inaccurate information. Because otherwise, you're just talking out your ass, for reasons I can't even fathom right now. Did someone accuse you of selling a fake watch because of someone like me? Is that why you have such distaste for these things?


Listen, I wish you the best. As I do every person that captures the naivety of people that refuse to do their homework. But you can't complain when someone suggests that people should go to a legit, real pro to make sure what they read on an Internet forum is true. It's a forum and it can be very entertaining but people..... don't just take the word of some random guy on an Internet forum. You'd agree with that, wouldn't you jamesbiz? Or would you suggest that your word is final?
How would anyone know if you are right or wrong in your accusations of fake watches? Because you claim, "I've never been wrong" and other non-proven phrases? I wish it was that easy to become an expert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.A.H

I would trust James knowledge much more than an AD.
I actually had to prove to an AD that his trade in used watch was a replica.
And he is actually a TH dealer. (The blue F1 chrono) You know what i mean guys.


----------



## Ticktocker

J.A.H said:


> I would trust James knowledge much more than an AD.
> I actually had to prove to an AD that his trade in used watch was a replica.
> And he is actually a TH dealer. (The blue F1 chrono) You know what i mean guys.


I would trust an AD less than some guy on the internet. 
I would gather information from various sources and come up with a logical conclusion. You might call it "several second opinions". I would not rely on one person's opinion for anything. Especially if they are against getting a second opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zedotzed

Ticktocker said:


> Ok. I understand that the last thing a self professed expert wants to hear is someone telling the masses "buyer beware". Hate to spoil the game but it's just too obvious to me.
> If your father, a watchmaker for 60 years can't tell with "these things" why should anyone think you can? You're kind of proving my point. Talk about being full of it......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you're missing the point... It's like those newspaper bits where you have to spot the difference between two pictures. The only way you'd be able to spot the difference between a real Tag Heuer Calibre 5 WAY211A.BA0928 (a particular watch, a particular brand, a particular model), is if you literally know what to look out for SPECIFICALLY knowing what shortcomings fake watches have.

I'd trust someone that's dealt with fake watches, seen enough fake watches of a particular watch of a particular brand of a particular model to validate whether a watch of particular watch of a particular brand of a particular model is fake more than I would some shmuck at an AD or local store that has not. Sure I can send it in to get an authentication certificate but in a lot of cases, its people that are looking to authenticate a watch thats on the local market and need a quick verdict - for OBVIOUS signs.


----------



## Ticktocker

I do get the point and what you say makes absolute sense. 
My point is how does everyone know this one guy is right when he claims the watch is fake when the only proof there is about him being correct, is that he claims he’s been right and will continue to be right. Those “fake “ watches have not been reviewed by anyone else. Just some guy on an Internet forum that claims he can spot a fake by looking at whatever photo we post. 
But I guess that’s a moot point because he has a following and they are comfortable with his bravado and the fact that he has a problem when anyone suggests getting a second opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zedotzed

Ticktocker said:


> I do get the point and what you say makes absolute sense.
> My point is how does everyone know this one guy is right when he claims the watch is fake when the only proof there is about him being correct, is that he claims he's been right and will continue to be right. Those "fake " watches have not been reviewed by anyone else. Just some guy on an Internet forum that claims he can spot a fake by looking at whatever photo we post.
> But I guess that's a moot point because he has a following and they are comfortable with his bravado and the fact that he has a problem when anyone suggests getting a second opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand your criticism - I can only speak for myself when I say that I'm not a _follower_ or have any sense of fealty to the person you have a problem with. I literally posted in this forum 3 days ago for the first time and he was around to help, which he did. Sure, maybe he might have been wrong, (better safe than sorry?), but considering how this guy on Chrono24 wanting to sell me the watch was talking and what he's said since leads me to believe that it would have been a very dodgy purchase. I've asked him for more pictures and raised questions about the mismatching pictures and description which he failed to answer... so... yeah i'm not saying i'm 100% trusting jamesbiz but his advice (and obvious experience in this forum) was enough for me to make the right decision, in my opinion.

Again, I can only speak for myself when I say i'm doing my due diligence by asking seemingly experienced Tag Heuer Calibre 5 WAY211A.BA0928 fake watch people, but I was willing to request and/or take the purchased watch to Tag for an authentication certificate. It's not like I'm 100% convinced its fake, its just a matter of risk tolerance. I also don't know how you can say he *doesn't* want people posting here to get a second opinion, I see no evidence of this accusation you're making. You just came out of nowhere and scoffed at people taking advice from him, and him getting defensive doesn't mean that he *doesn't* want people to get a second opinion. All he's been doing (which I have surmised from a brief look into this forum's history) was him just giving his educated opinion and providing his justification and often telling people get more evidence etc.

I value you people like Jamesbiz, he doesn't have to do this, I don't think he gets anything out of this besides a clear conscious of helping people not get scammed. I think vilifying them and being rude to them isn't the way to go because it just pushes their altruistic efforts away.


----------



## Black5

Some fakes are easy to detect, but some are much harder and it takes experience with those specific models to detect the, sometimes, minor differences. 

The forum community here has experience across a range of models and is a great resource to be used to confirm a watch is fake through these "tells".

Confirming a watch is genuine is much harder, as selective/poor photography, false and limited information, can sometimes come into play meaning more detailed information is often required, and opinions here can often only confirm what is shown and can be seen.

A second opinion in this case, sighting the actual watch, is always a good idea, and I don't think anybody here would really suggest otherwise.

Carry on exposing fakes...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Ticktocker

zedotzed said:


> I understand your criticism - I can only speak for myself when I say that I'm not a _follower_ or have any sense of fealty to the person you have a problem with. I literally posted in this forum 3 days ago for the first time and he was around to help, which he did. Sure, maybe he might have been wrong, (better safe than sorry?), but considering how this guy on Chrono24 wanting to sell me the watch was talking and what he's said since leads me to believe that it would have been a very dodgy purchase. I've asked him for more pictures and raised questions about the mismatching pictures and description which he failed to answer... so... yeah i'm not saying i'm 100% trusting jamesbiz but his advice (and obvious experience in this forum) was enough for me to make the right decision, in my opinion.
> 
> Again, I can only speak for myself when I say i'm doing my due diligence by asking seemingly experienced Tag Heuer Calibre 5 WAY211A.BA0928 fake watch people, but I was willing to request and/or take the purchased watch to Tag for an authentication certificate. It's not like I'm 100% convinced its fake, its just a matter of risk tolerance. I also don't know how you can say he *doesn't* want people posting here to get a second opinion, I see no evidence of this accusation you're making. You just came out of nowhere and scoffed at people taking advice from him, and him getting defensive doesn't mean that he *doesn't* want people to get a second opinion. All he's been doing (which I have surmised from a brief look into this forum's history) was him just giving his educated opinion and providing his justification and often telling people get more evidence etc.
> 
> I value you people like Jamesbiz, he doesn't have to do this, I don't think he gets anything out of this besides a clear conscious of helping people not get scammed. I think vilifying them and being rude to them isn't the way to go because it just pushes their altruistic efforts away.


I don't think I was rude. At least I wasn't trying to be rude. I think he was. I pretty much said "buyer beware" and "get a second opinion". I have no problem with anyone giving an opinion about the authenticity of a watch nor do I have an axe to grind with jamesbiz. I do have a problem with someone thinking their opinion is the only one that counts. Him telling me I'm "full of it" because I suggest that he might not be correct and people should get a second opinion says a lot about rudeness and delusion of grandeur. What I thought he would post and what would have been reasonable is him saying that I'm right, people should get a second opinion and he is only coming from his perspective and does not guarantee anything he says. Not getting insulted because someone called him on his so called expertise. We still don't know if he has ever been right in his claims. It's the internet and it's very difficult to prove right or wrong.
Doing your homework and communicating with sellers is the common sense and right thing to do and everyone that has claimed he has saved them from buying a fake watch, has posted that THE SELLER dropped the ball and did not make them feel confident enough to close the deal, not that jamesbiz was correct in his infallible opinion.
Anyone can have an opinion about anything and I welcome that. That does not make it fact.


----------



## zedotzed

Ticktocker said:


> I don't think I was rude. At least I wasn't trying to be rude. I think he was. I pretty much said "buyer beware" and "get a second opinion". I have no problem with anyone giving an opinion about the authenticity of a watch nor do I have an axe to grind with jamesbiz. I do have a problem with someone thinking their opinion is the only one that counts. Him telling me I'm "full of it" because I suggest that he might not be correct and people should get a second opinion says a lot about rudeness and delusion of grandeur. What I thought he would post and what would have been reasonable is him saying that I'm right, people should get a second opinion and he is only coming from his perspective and does not guarantee anything he says. Not getting insulted because someone called him on his so called expertise. We still don't know if he has ever been right in his claims. It's the internet and it's very difficult to prove right or wrong.
> Doing your homework and communicating with sellers is the common sense and right thing to do and everyone that has claimed he has saved them from buying a fake watch, has posted that THE SELLER dropped the ball and did not make them feel confident enough to close the deal, not that jamesbiz was correct in his infallible opinion.
> Anyone can have an opinion about anything and I welcome that. That does not make it fact.


We can agree to disagree, but your comments were provoking and condescending "This is crazy. Authenticating watches by looking at a photo on the internet. Who's seriously falling for this?" and "take your watch to a legit horologist and stay away from self professed internet gurus." I don't expect how someone that's spent countless hours in this forum selflessly trying to help people is going to look at that and go "I appreciate your comment, yeah, I am a self-professed guru and everyone should take what I say by a grain of salt". Sure you may have received an emotional response, but you kind of asked for it. Also saying "who's seriously falling for this" is patronizing to people that are genuinely interested in hearing what people more experienced in this field have to say. You're almost calling us idiots for seeking a second opinion in the forums, which is ironic because that's the point you're advocating to begin with.

Regarding your second point, the scepticism that arises from caution and sometimes alarm expressed by people in this forum have lead to further interrogation from us buyers to the sellers which ultimately led to the sellers dropping the ball. You have to remember that some buyers (such as myself), don't know what to look out for, what to do about it, and what measures we can take to ensure the authenticity of a watch.


----------



## Turpinr

zedotzed said:


> We can agree to disagree, but your comments were provoking and condescending "This is crazy. Authenticating watches by looking at a photo on the internet. Who's seriously falling for this?" and "take your watch to a legit horologist and stay away from self professed internet gurus." I don't expect how someone that's spent countless hours in this forum selflessly trying to help people is going to look at that and go "I appreciate your comment, yeah, I am a self-professed guru and everyone should take what I say by a grain of salt". Sure you may have received an emotional response, but you kind of asked for it. Also saying "who's seriously falling for this" is patronizing to people that are genuinely interested in hearing what people more experienced in this field have to say. You're almost calling us idiots for seeking a second opinion in the forums, which is ironic because that's the point you're advocating to begin with.
> 
> Regarding your second point, the scepticism that arises from caution and sometimes alarm expressed by people in this forum have lead to further interrogation from us buyers to the sellers which ultimately led to the sellers dropping the ball. You have to remember that some buyers (such as myself), don't know what to look out for, what to do about it, and what measures we can take to ensure the authenticity of a watch.


You were right to walk away from the original watch as the lume pip is definitely off.
If there are any doubts then it's always better to walk away.
Good luck on getting the right watch?


----------



## zedotzed

Turpinr said:


> You were right to walk away from the original watch as the lume pip is definitely off.
> If there are any doubts then it's always better to walk away.
> Good luck on getting the right watch👍


Thanks Turpinr, after I asked him why the pictures were mismatching, where he bought it from and perhaps a reciept if he still had it around, he said he'd take it to his local AD to authenticate it but his listing is still up. Also he had broken English (I know some scammers like to act dumb) and his responses were always 3 word sentences. I ended up going with the other listing that was from a seller that was listed as a "Professional Dealer" with 3k+ 4.9 star reviews and Buyer's protection. And yeah, I can see what he meant by what was wrong with the pip in the last one by comparing it to this one I'm getting. Jamesbiz gave me the thumbs up after having a look so i pulled the trigger. I'll be receiving it in 10 days or so, I cannot wait!


----------



## Turpinr

zedotzed said:


> Thanks Turpinr, after I asked him why the pictures were mismatching, where he bought it from and perhaps a reciept if he still had it around, he said he'd take it to his local AD to authenticate it but his listing is still up. Also he had broken English (I know some scammers like to act dumb) and his responses were always 3 word sentences. I ended up going with the other listing that was from a seller that was listed as a "Professional Dealer" with 3k+ 4.9 star reviews and Buyer's protection. And yeah, I can see what he meant by what was wrong with the pip in the last one by comparing it to this one I'm getting. Jamesbiz gave me the thumbs up after having a look so i pulled the trigger. I'll be receiving it in 10 days or so, I cannot wait!


Nice one !!!
Get some pics up when you get it.
I've had mine a few years and it's still a favourite with a beautiful dial and bracelet and comfortable on the wrist too.
@jamesbiz knows what's what about Tag Heuers but it riles some people for some reason.


----------



## TonyT12

Is my wak2111.BA0830 genuine? I got it from IPPUUKISHI on chrono24...


----------



## zedotzed

TonyT12 said:


> Is my wak2111.BA0830 genuine? I got it from IPPUUKISHI on chrono24...
> View attachment 15808331
> View attachment 15808332
> View attachment 15808334
> View attachment 15808333
> View attachment 15808330


I hope it is! I bought an aqua racer from him a few days ago (still awaiting its arrival).


----------



## TonyT12

zedotzed said:


> I hope it is! I bought an aqua racer from him a few days ago (still awaiting its arrival).


That store has really good reviews and it's also Japanese. I doubt they let any fake watches through but you can't be too careful haha I just wanted to be100% sure


----------



## Orangecurrent

I would highly value Jamesbiz's opinions / feedback...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> Listen, I wish you the best. As I do every person that captures the naivety of people that refuse to do their homework. But you can't complain when someone suggests that people should go to a legit, real pro to make sure what they read on an Internet forum is true. It's a forum and it can be very entertaining but people..... don't just take the word of some random guy on an Internet forum. You'd agree with that, wouldn't you jamesbiz? Or would you suggest that your word is final?
> How would anyone know if you are right or wrong in your accusations of fake watches? Because you claim, "I've never been wrong" and other non-proven phrases? I wish it was that easy to become an expert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My word IS final, actually. lol . So yes, I would suggest that. Because I will NOT give my word unless I'm 100% sure without even the TINEST of a doubt that the watch is a fake, based on VERY CLEAR and UNDENIABLE evidence that I can easily see from the pictures. If I have any doubt at all, I will not give my word, and I will suggest to go to an expert. Send it to tag heuer if you want. I have multiple times. I also tell people to do that actually. It's free, but takes a little time, but I've suggested it quite a lot. But you keep calling people naive, for daring to believe my word, and it's extremely insulting, to both them, and me.

And again, fine. I've never proven to be wrong. Happy? Does that fullfill my accuracy obligation to you? Show me where I've been wrong. Prove me wrong. I've been proven right many many times. Yet you come on here telling me I'm not an expert and people shouldn't trust my word, and that I haven't proven myself to never have been wrong? You're the one that made the accusation. It's on YOU, not ME.


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> I would trust an AD less than some guy on the internet.
> I would gather information from various sources and come up with a logical conclusion. You might call it "several second opinions". I would not rely on one person's opinion for anything. Especially if they are against getting a second opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An AD, literally has no reason to have ANY experience in authenticating a watch, and they are not even ALLOWED to do so. They are required to send it to tag. So I'm glad we agree that we'd both trust an AD less than some guy on the internet.

And again, I've never EVER suggested not getting a second opinion, let alone been against it. You can go through my posts. You won't find a single instance of such. I'd never force someone to take my word. What point I was making tho was that those second opinions you're mentioning, have no reason to be capable of authenticating anything. They aren't experts in that. Trust me, I've actually tested plenty of them. They are completely clueless. They know their job, and that's it.

So gather your various sources of information. I don't care. I've never tried to stop anyone from doing that. Make up your own mind. I'm not here to make up someones mind for them. I provide information, and they can then look into that information themselves.


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> I don't think I was rude. At least I wasn't trying to be rude. I think he was.


I'm sorry, but, you honestly don't see how you were rude? You think I'M the rude one in this scenario? zedotzed did an excellent analysis of why you were the offending party here, and my (albeit emotional) response was justified. I have nothing to gain from the countless hours I've spent helping. I like this community. I like helping people. I'm on this forum and on calibre 11. aside from the close friends I have in person, the only other social time I spend, is on HERE. So I've grown close to the people here, as you can see from their quite personal defense of me. When you come on here calling them crazy for believing the people on here, and essentially claiming these people are being scammed, and then personally insulting me by calling me a self professed guru? You don't find any of that rude? Really tho?

And just to reiteret my earlier point. I AM a legit horologist. I was literally born into this. As was my father. And his father. I am a 4th generation horologist. Sure, I could be lying, as I'm sure you've already thought. Not that it would change anything, as even if I was lying, I must be an amazing con artist lol.

We all have our expertise tho. My father is an expert at repairing any watch he touches. But he can not authenticate, despite having 50 years more experience than me. I would never even attempt to authentic rolex, or breitling, or most any other brand, let alone from pictures alone. But I am an expert in what I've claimed, and SHOWN I'm an expert in. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## jamesbiz

TonyT12 said:


> That store has really good reviews and it's also Japanese. I doubt they let any fake watches through but you can't be too careful haha I just wanted to be100% sure


I have never spotted a fake on any of the japanese sellers of watches. They are meticulous, and almost always post real and plentiful pictures. In fact, I'm always surprised when I spend time looking for signs, and can't find any. I can typically spot a japanese seller from their pics alone now lol, cause I got tired of wasting so much time trying to authentic their watches!


----------



## Ticktocker

jamesbiz said:


> My word IS final, actually. lol . So yes, I would suggest that. Because I will NOT give my word unless I'm 100% sure without even the TINEST of a doubt that the watch is a fake, based on VERY CLEAR and UNDENIABLE evidence that I can easily see from the pictures. If I have any doubt at all, I will not give my word, and I will suggest to go to an expert. Send it to tag heuer if you want. I have multiple times. I also tell people to do that actually. It's free, but takes a little time, but I've suggested it quite a lot. But you keep calling people naive, for daring to believe my word, and it's extremely insulting, to both them, and me.
> 
> And again, fine. I've never proven to be wrong. Happy? Does that fullfill my accuracy obligation to you? Show me where I've been wrong. Prove me wrong. I've been proven right many many times. Yet you come on here telling me I'm not an expert and people shouldn't trust my word, and that I haven't proven myself to never have been wrong? You're the one that made the accusation. It's on YOU, not ME.


I am also an expert. 35 years in the business. 2nd generation at dealing with charlatans and con artists and being an expert, I can admit that I've been wrong from time to time (as all REAL experts will admit). All I am doing here is making sure people do their homework and don't just trust the word of "some guy" on the internet when trying to verify the legitimacy of their watch. Your word might be a good start but in no way final. 
You can get as insulted and emotional as you want when someone suggests they shouldn't trust only the word of one guy on the internet but it is a good sign that I might just be correct in my assumption.
I don't have to prove that you have ever been wrong in your guesses about a watch being fake. I've never said that you were wrong. They are just guesses, right? No expert horologist decides the 100% legitimacy of a watch by a photo.

You have no obligation to me. Maybe to the members of the forum that put 100% of their trust in your word but not precisely to me. 
I would not recommend anyone take my word or your word as being 100% accurate in either of our "expertise" since this is only a forum on the internet. Again, buyer beware. Do your homework here, there and everywhere before buying. I only ask people to question how anyone on the internet could verify the legitimacy of a watch by only looking at a photo and never being able to prove they were correct. Why has no one ever asked you for proof that a watch was not legit? Maybe ask yourself that question. It would be nice for you prove you haven't ever been wrong but of course that's as impossible as me proving you have been wrong.


----------



## sleeplessinseattle

Hello, first post here. I purchased this Tag off of reddit using paypal G&S. Afterwards I got super paranoid that it is fake. Wondering if anyone could help me out. I know I should've done research before. I'm an idiot lol Thanks in advance!


----------



## galang4397

So, I found someone auction this online.

The seller claims that it is original with some parts replaced. He does not tell the reference number for this model, but with google search, I identify this as a 972.006(x) model. No photo of the movement inside so far, nor of the backcase.

On the dial It says "professional", "200 meters" and "T SWISS MADE T" with sharp prints. But the font used for "professional" seems different from the one used on the 972.006F which has the same dial layout + colorful "Tag Heuer" logo www.watchuseek.com . However, i the font is the same one which is used by 972.013 watchcharts.com

These are the details given by seller about the watch:

"Screw down, non-original crown" (*my comment: yes, no Tag Heuer logo on that)
"Bracelet" (*: the seller does not mention whether it is original bracelet or not. Judging from the video, those are folded links, not solid).

The seller does not give any detail about the bezel nor the hands. From my observation, the hands seems to be replaced (different minute hand design and suspicious "dotted" end on the second hand which never exists on this model). Also there is weird lume pip on the bezel which, again, is uncommon for this model.

Any opinion?

Here are the pictures:


----------



## Gixnic

Looks fake to me. What do you all think?


----------



## Turpinr

Gixnic said:


> Looks fake to me. What do you all think?
> View attachment 15870916
> View attachment 15870917


I always look at the lume pip and that one isn't in the middle of the triangle so 👎


----------



## Andrei10!

Hello, i just bought this watch at a flea market and i was wondering if its fake and what his value is.
The glass looks to be sapphire, no visible scratches on the front or the back.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Black5

Andrei10! said:


> Hello, i just bought this watch at a flea market and i was wondering if its fake and what his value is.
> The glass looks to be sapphire, no visible scratches on the front or the back.
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 15885135
> View attachment 15885137


Sorry, but its junk...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## imagwai

Black5 said:


> Sorry, but its junk...


Quite so. A millions miles away from being a fine Swiss watch!


----------



## jamesbiz

why'd this thread die off. No one buying fakes anymore? lol .

What am I supposed to do with my time???


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> why'd this thread die off. No one buying fakes anymore? lol .
> 
> What am I supposed to do with my time???


Sorry James but there just aren't enough people finding watches in attics or elderly relatives dying and passing on mint Tag Heuers and other luxury watches.🤔👀


----------



## GijsMorenstein

Hello guys!
Recently bought this Tag Heuer 1000 professional. Almost certain its a real one, but not 100% sure. Also got the 'original papers' with it, but they could be part of a different Tag Heuer. Can someone give me confirmation? Thanks a lot!


----------



## imagwai

GijsMorenstein said:


> Hello guys!
> Recently bought this Tag Heuer 1000 professional. Almost certain its a real one, but not 100% sure. Also got the 'original papers' with it, but they could be part of a different Tag Heuer. Can someone give me confirmation? Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 15913769
> 
> View attachment 15913770
> 
> View attachment 15913771
> 
> View attachment 15913772
> 
> View attachment 15913773
> 
> View attachment 15913774


Looks good to me, and in very nice condition too.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> Looks good to me, and in very nice condition too.


Japanese seem to take good care of their watches.


----------



## GijsMorenstein

imagwai said:


> Looks good to me, and in very nice condition too.


Thanks for checking it out, really appreciate it.


----------



## jamesbiz

Genuine Tag Heuer 1000?


I Just received this Tag Heuer 1000 from a trusted seller on Ebay. It's a 980.113n model. I published some pictures on the internet and someone told me there are lot's of parts replaced? What do you think? Are there lot's of replica Tag Heuer 1000's. If so, I can still send it back to the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Rista

Hello guys. I know nothing about TAG. Does this CV2014-2 look geniune? It is very hard to photograph as the dial is soo reflective. I have tested the crystal and it looks like sapphire at least.


----------



## Gixnic

@jamesbiz

Fake?


----------



## jamesbiz

I mean, obviously I need some better pics, but from what I see, I'd personally be comfortable buying it myself.


----------



## Orangecurrent

Rista said:


> Hello guys. I know nothing about TAG. Does this CV2014-2 look geniune? It is very hard to photograph as the dial is soo reflective. I have tested the crystal and it looks like sapphire at least.
> 
> View attachment 15920775
> 
> 
> View attachment 15920776
> 
> 
> View attachment 15920778
> 
> 
> View attachment 15920779
> 
> 
> View attachment 15920780


looks good to me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Looks fine from the photos.

Buy the seller.


----------



## Black5

Rista said:


> Hello guys. I know nothing about TAG. Does this CV2014-2 look geniune? It is very hard to photograph as the dial is soo reflective. I have tested the crystal and it looks like sapphire at least.
> 
> View attachment 15920775
> 
> 
> View attachment 15920776
> 
> 
> View attachment 15920778
> 
> 
> View attachment 15920779
> 
> 
> View attachment 15920780


This one doesn't have any obvious tells I can see...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## QMZ

Ugh, i hate that i am having to post in this thread... i purchased this from a reputable online seller that has a brick and mortar jewelry store.

What brings me concern is the bezel. The dashes in the bezel do not align with the outer raised chrome portions.

Thoughts?


----------



## imagwai

QMZ said:


> Ugh, i hate that i am having to post in this thread... i purchased this from a reputable online seller that has a brick and mortar jewelry store.
> 
> What brings me concern is the bezel. The dashes in the bezel do not align with the outer raised chrome portions.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15951899
> 
> View attachment 15951901
> View attachment 15951902


I am far from an expert on these, but I do believe that one might be fake unfortunately. @jamesbiz - what say you?


----------



## QMZ

imagwai said:


> I am far from an expert on these, but I do believe that one might be fake unfortunately. @jamesbiz - what say you?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's a fake. I searched the serial number and this "new" watch's warranty was registered in 2017. I'll contact the vendor tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## jamesbiz

QMZ said:


> Ugh, i hate that i am having to post in this thread... i purchased this from a reputable online seller that has a brick and mortar jewelry store.
> 
> What brings me concern is the bezel. The dashes in the bezel do not align with the outer raised chrome portions.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15951899
> 
> View attachment 15951901
> View attachment 15951902


The bezel issue just appears to be that the insert was glued in crooked. Not that TH themselves don't do **** work sometimes. Trust me.... they do. But the bezel dot is definitely wrong, at least from the pictures you provided, as it's a little hard to see. Have you sized the bracelet? Because the fakes always have the wrong pins and tubes. A new watch can have an old warranty. Technically it's considered preowned... but only technically. If it hasn't been worn, then it's still new. Or how they do with cars, even if a dealer drives it 1000's of miles, it's still new until it's registered. In an opposite scenario, this watch would have been registered, and then just not worn. But it's still fishy, and I'd definitely need to get more info from the vendor. Find out where he bought it. He'd have to have bought it from an individual. Does the warranty info at least show the same model of watch? Because often, the serial is for a completely different watch. Of course tho, any chinese factory can easily look up forum posts and grab valid serial numbers


----------



## QMZ

jamesbiz said:


> The bezel issue just appears to be that the insert was glued in crooked. Not that TH themselves don't do **** work sometimes. Trust me.... they do. But the bezel dot is definitely wrong, at least from the pictures you provided, as it's a little hard to see. Have you sized the bracelet? Because the fakes always have the wrong pins and tubes. A new watch can have an old warranty. Technically it's considered preowned... but only technically. If it hasn't been worn, then it's still new. Or how they do with cars, even if a dealer drives it 1000's of miles, it's still new until it's registered. In an opposite scenario, this watch would have been registered, and then just not worn. But it's still fishy, and I'd definitely need to get more info from the vendor. Find out where he bought it. He'd have to have bought it from an individual. Does the warranty info at least show the same model of watch? Because often, the serial is for a completely different watch. Of course tho, any chinese factory can easily look up forum posts and grab valid serial numbers


Thanks for the response. Fortunately I told the dealer of my suspicions and although they were less than thrilled and didn't agree with me, I got my money back.

Other than the misalignment, the cyclops was off a hair. I also thought the lume dot was off. Other images online show a slight ring around the pip and this one didn't seem to have it.

I was able to verify with Tag over the phone that the watch (well the serial number anyways) was warrantied in 2017 in another country.

I shared all of this with the seller and he "promised" to have the watch verified by Tag...

One question though, I have seen some comment on the plastic sticker or wrap being a giveaway on a fake. What exactly is it? I have seen Tags wrapped in blue or clear plastic. Can they come either way?


----------



## Black5

QMZ said:


> Thanks for the response. Fortunately I told the dealer of my suspicions and although they were less than thrilled and didn't agree with me, I got my money back.
> 
> Other than the misalignment, the cyclops was off a hair. I also thought the lume dot was off. Other images online show a slight ring around the pip and this one didn't seem to have it.
> 
> I was able to verify with Tag over the phone that the watch (well the serial number anyways) was warrantied in 2017 in another country.
> 
> I shared all of this with the seller and he "promised" to have the watch verified by Tag...
> 
> One question though, I have seen some comment on the plastic sticker or wrap being a giveaway on a fake. What exactly is it? I have seen Tags wrapped in blue or clear plastic. Can they come either way?


Glad you got your money back.

Evasive seller is a big ???? so probably the best outcome for you...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

QMZ said:


> Thanks for the response. Fortunately I told the dealer of my suspicions and although they were less than thrilled and didn't agree with me, I got my money back.
> 
> Other than the misalignment, the cyclops was off a hair. I also thought the lume dot was off. Other images online show a slight ring around the pip and this one didn't seem to have it.
> 
> I was able to verify with Tag over the phone that the watch (well the serial number anyways) was warrantied in 2017 in another country.
> 
> I shared all of this with the seller and he "promised" to have the watch verified by Tag...
> 
> One question though, I have seen some comment on the plastic sticker or wrap being a giveaway on a fake. What exactly is it? I have seen Tags wrapped in blue or clear plastic. Can they come either way?


It's the way it's wrapped. It's hard to explain. Tag heuer has strips of clear plastic. Fakes have large sections that wrap around and fold over itself. Does that make sense?


----------



## jamesbiz

examples. I can't find a real one to show you. Hard to google this lol. And I'm a bit swamped









Tag Heuer Aquaracer Quartz Chronograph Mens Watch cay1110.ba0927 43mm Quartz | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tag Heuer Aquaracer Quartz Chronograph Mens Watch cay1110.ba0927 43mm Quartz at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













TAG HEUER Formula 1 Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch CAZ101E.BA0842 | eBay


WATCH FEATURESAnalog, Chronograph, Stainless Steel. DIAL COLORBlack. DIAL MARKERSIndex. WATCH LABELSwiss Made. SUB DIALSThree - 60 Second, 30 Minute and 1/10th of a Second. BAND MATERIALStainless Steel.



www.ebay.com













Tag Heuer CAZ1018.BA0842 Formula 1 Chronograph Blue Dial Men's Quartz Watch 43mm | eBay


Feature: Chronograph, Stainless Steel. Crystal: Scratch Resistant Sapphire. Dial Color: Blue. Dial Type: Analog. Dial Markers: Index. Sub-Dials: Three - 60 Second, 30 Minute and 1/10th of a Second. Band Color: Silver Tone.



www.ebay.com













Tag Heuer WAZ1010.BA0842 Formula 1 Blue Dial Men's Quartz Watch 43mm | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tag Heuer WAZ1010.BA0842 Formula 1 Blue Dial Men's Quartz Watch 43mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## inexhaustibleob

Imgur album of the watch linked here, since I didn't want to clutter the post

Hey y'all, I'm eyeballing this "Kirium" WL5110, and was wondering if anyone could give any tips on authenticity? Seller says he has the box (although no guarantee card), as well as service records from a TAG retailer.

Let me know if any further images or information is necessary. I highly appreciate the input!


----------



## Black5

inexhaustibleob said:


> Imgur album of the watch linked here, since I didn't want to clutter the post
> 
> Hey y'all, I'm eyeballing this "Kirium" WL5110, and was wondering if anyone could give any tips on authenticity? Seller says he has the box (although no guarantee card), as well as service records from a TAG retailer.
> 
> Let me know if any further images or information is necessary. I highly appreciate the input!


Pictures seem fine, but matching documents would be the clincher. Pretty simple to contact the retailer or Tag Heuer to verify the service records so you should ask for them prior to purchase&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## jamesbiz

inexhaustibleob said:


> Imgur album of the watch linked here, since I didn't want to clutter the post
> 
> Hey y'all, I'm eyeballing this "Kirium" WL5110, and was wondering if anyone could give any tips on authenticity? Seller says he has the box (although no guarantee card), as well as service records from a TAG retailer.
> 
> Let me know if any further images or information is necessary. I highly appreciate the input!


It's real. They never made good counterfeits of this watch. When you get a fake kirium, you KNOW you have a fake kirium.


----------



## plexus87

Found this watch online in my country. Price is 4x lower then retail... too good to be true so I personaly give 99% its fake, but just wanted to post it here to get some opinions.
No original box. Wristband doesnt look legit. When checking watch serial on TH site it couldnt be found.
TAG Heuer XCAZ2011

Photos:
(Sorry for photos quality, but thats all I got)


----------



## imagwai

plexus87 said:


> Found this watch online in my country. Price is 4x lower then retail... too good to be true so I personaly give 99% its fake, but just wanted to post it here to get some opinions.
> No original box. Wristband doesnt look legit. When checking watch serial on TH site it couldnt be found.
> TAG Heuer XCAZ2011
> 
> Photos:
> (Sorry for photos quality, but thats all I got)
> View attachment 16010915
> View attachment 16010916
> View attachment 16010917


Yep, fake for sure


----------



## Black5

Duplicate post.

Junk. Just like the watch above...


----------



## Black5

imagwai said:


> Yep, fake for sure





plexus87 said:


> Found this watch online in my country. Price is 4x lower then retail... too good to be true so I personaly give 99% its fake, but just wanted to post it here to get some opinions.
> No original box. Wristband doesnt look legit. When checking watch serial on TH site it couldnt be found.
> TAG Heuer XCAZ2011
> 
> Photos:
> (Sorry for photos quality, but thats all I got)
> View attachment 16010915
> View attachment 16010916
> View attachment 16010917


I concur with the opinion of our esteemed member above...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Orange_GT3

plexus87 said:


> oo good to be true so I personaly give 99% its fake


Yes, a fake.


----------



## Watchaddict92

Is this a fake?


----------



## Orange_GT3

Watchaddict92 said:


> Is this a fake?


For $90, almost certainly it is fake. Remember, if the price is too good to be true.....

Also, a Calibre 16 TAG Heuer is a mechanical watch, so it wouldn't need a new battery.


----------



## Black5

Watchaddict92 said:


> Is this a fake?





Orange_GT3 said:


> For $90, almost certainly it is fake. Remember, if the price is too good to be true.....
> 
> Also, a Calibre 16 TAG Heuer is a mechanical watch, so it wouldn't need a new battery.


Photography is brilliant.

Captures the 100m water resistance on the dial and the 50m water resistance on the case back beautifully despite the carefully placed reflected glare...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Spockman

Fake or Legit? Just bought for around $1500. Came with box and papers with serial on caseback


----------



## imagwai

Spockman said:


> Fake or Legit? Just bought for around $1500. Came with box and papers with serial on caseback
> View attachment 16014859


Would have to see better pictures, but I think it looks OK. Have you checked the serial number out on the TAG website?


----------



## Turpinr

Spockman said:


> Fake or Legit? Just bought for around $1500. Came with box and papers with serial on caseback
> View attachment 16014859


Bezel and lume pip look ok which is always a good sign👍


----------



## jamesbiz

so guys, check this one out.








NEW MEN'S TAG HEUER Automatic 43mm Aquaracer Watch WAY201S.BA0927 HULK Green | eBay


Stainless steel case with a stainless steel bracelet. Uni-directional rotating stainless steel bezel with a green aluminium ring. Green dial with luminous silver-tone hands and index hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim.



www.ebay.com





Clearly a fake that was sold. He has many other fakes that he is selling. Big seller too. The worst part? This watch was under the authenticity gauruntee. So the people ebay is sending the watches too, are morons. How exactly are they authenticating the watches? Open the case and see the movement? As we all know now, the movements are correct. So you can't even trust this anymore!!


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> so guys, check this one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW MEN'S TAG HEUER Automatic 43mm Aquaracer Watch WAY201S.BA0927 HULK Green | eBay
> 
> 
> Stainless steel case with a stainless steel bracelet. Uni-directional rotating stainless steel bezel with a green aluminium ring. Green dial with luminous silver-tone hands and index hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly a fake that was sold. He has many other fakes that he is selling. Big seller too. The worst part? This watch was under the authenticity gauruntee. So the people ebay is sending the watches too, are morons. How exactly are they authenticating the watches? Open the case and see the movement? As we all know now, the movements are correct. So you can't even trust this anymore!!


If that's a fake then it would definitely fool me.
It'd have to be an AD as far a Tag is concerned


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> If that's a fake then it would definitely fool me.
> It'd have to be an AD as far a Tag is concerned


Look at the plastic wrap. The completely full sticker tag on a brand new watch. Blank warranty card. The box with the black edging on the inside, that's supposed to be thick and flat, but is thin and flimsy.
I believe the tag heuer logo badge on the dial, is supposed to end slightly below the little bezel lines, rather than ending inside of it.
Bezel pips are a little harder to tell on these, but you can see how it's flat and dull and no separation between it and the bezel insert.
Compared to how it should look.

And of course, the other watches he sells, that are easier to see.









NEW TAG Heuer 43mm Aquaracer Automatic Calibre 5 White Mens Watch WAY2013.BA0927 7612533126787 | eBay


Stainless steel case with a stainless steel bracelet. Uni-directional rotating stainless steel bezel. White dial with luminous black hands and index hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim.



www.ebay.com





Actually, that one isn't as easy. because he uses real pics, and puts in the pics of his own watch, but from far away and blurry. But you can see the bezel pip.

And of course there is no reason why this random seller would have such unlimited access to brand new unwarrantied tag heuer watches. And of course, he only sells the same exact models that are typically being sold by these fake sellers. Notice they never have carreras?


----------



## Spockman

imagwai said:


> Would have to see better pictures, but I think it looks OK. Have you checked the serial number out on the TAG website?


Hi I did check the Tag website for the serial number and nothing comes up. According to the papers included, the watch was originally bought on January 2016 so probably that's why it is not showing up because the warranty is expired? And also I found it odd that the warranty card is blank.


----------



## jamesbiz

Spockman said:


> Hi I did check the Tag website for the serial number and nothing comes up. According to the papers included, the watch was originally bought on January 2016 so probably that's why it is not showing up because the warranty is expired? And also I found it odd that the warranty card is blank.


it just means gray market, so it would not up in up warranty searches. Expired warranty would still have record on the site if it was registered.


----------



## Spockman

jamesbiz said:


> it just means gray market, so it would not up in up warranty searches. Expired warranty would still have record on the site if it was registered.


Thanks so by gray market that means it's still authentic?


----------



## jamesbiz

Spockman said:


> Thanks so by gray market that means it's still authentic?


I'm not seeing an issue with your watch. Gray market would still be authentic, yes. Just means it wasn't sold by a dealer.


----------



## J.A.H

The white one you can see by the sticker its a fake.


----------



## Spockman

jamesbiz said:


> I'm not seeing an issue with your watch. Gray market would still be authentic, yes. Just means it wasn't sold by a dealer.


Gotcha. Thanks really appreciate your help!


----------



## USAF Long

plexus87 said:


> Found this watch online in my country. Price is 4x lower then retail... too good to be true so I personaly give 99% its fake, but just wanted to post it here to get some opinions.
> No original box. Wristband doesnt look legit. When checking watch serial on TH site it couldnt be found.
> TAG Heuer XCAZ2011
> 
> Photos:
> (Sorry for photos quality, but thats all I got)
> View attachment 16010915
> View attachment 16010916
> View attachment 16010917


The HEUER logo looks like a preschooler engraved it. Also the Bezel markings look like **** especially the tiny 70 and larger 65 and TACHYMETRE are all sloppy.


----------



## Pospinany

Is this authentic?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Pospinany said:


> Is this authentic?


I'm sorry, but I'm afraid that watch is not authentic. Are you considering buying, or did you already purchase it?

For comparison, you can compare it to the WAY211C on the TAG Heuer website:









TAG Heuer Aquaracer Watch Calibre 5 Automatic Men 41 mm - WAY211C.BA0928


TAG Heuer Aquaracer WAY211C.BA0928 Montre Calibre 5 Automatic Homme 41 mm. Discover more on the TAG Heuer official website.




www.tagheuer.com


----------



## Turpinr

I've got an older Aquaracer calibre 5 bought from an AD in Manchester England.
If I wanted a new one it'd have to be from the same source as i couldn't tell genuine from fake.
The usual tell for me is the bezel lume pip, after that I'd be lost.🤔


----------



## Pospinany

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm afraid that watch is not authentic. Are you considering buying, or did you already purchase it?
> 
> For comparison, you can compare it to the WAY211C on the TAG Heuer website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer Watch Calibre 5 Automatic Men 41 mm - WAY211C.BA0928
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer WAY211C.BA0928 Montre Calibre 5 Automatic Homme 41 mm. Discover more on the TAG Heuer official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tagheuer.com


I bought this watch 2 weeks ago. Could this be an earlier version of WAY211C.BA0928?

I see differences:


----------



## imagwai

Pospinany said:


> Is this authentic?
> View attachment 16032022
> View attachment 16032024
> View attachment 16032025
> View attachment 16032027
> View attachment 16032028


Looks like a fake to me, sorry.


----------



## Pospinany

@imagwai 








TAG Heuer - Aquaracer Calibre 5 "NO RESERVE PRICE" - WAY211C.BA0928 - Mężczyzna - 2018


W pobliżu W pobliżu Zegarek jest w doskonałym stanie, bez znaków i zadrapań, gwarancja około 4 miesięcy, pudełko i dokumenty, wyślemy najszybszą dostawę Parcelforce International Express, ubezpieczoną i śledzoną. W pobliżu Wodoodporność 300m Grupa rodzinna Aquaracer Rozmiar koperty mm...




www.catawiki.com





Is this fake too?


----------



## imagwai

Pospinany said:


> @imagwai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer - Aquaracer Calibre 5 "NO RESERVE PRICE" - WAY211C.BA0928 - Mężczyzna - 2018
> 
> 
> W pobliżu W pobliżu Zegarek jest w doskonałym stanie, bez znaków i zadrapań, gwarancja około 4 miesięcy, pudełko i dokumenty, wyślemy najszybszą dostawę Parcelforce International Express, ubezpieczoną i śledzoną. W pobliżu Wodoodporność 300m Grupa rodzinna Aquaracer Rozmiar koperty mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.catawiki.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this fake too?


Hard to tell from those photos. The serial number/warranty checks out and matches that model reference, but the watch looks like it might be a fake.

According to the paperwork, this is the store that sold it. You could always try asking them if they really did or not?





Luxury Watch and Jewellery in Gran Canaria | Geneve Company - Geneve Company


Find out about Geneve Company boutiques, located in the South of Gran Canaria. Wide range of luxury watches and exclusive jewelry for men and women




www.genevecompany.com


----------



## Black5

Pospinany said:


> Is this authentic?
> View attachment 16032022
> View attachment 16032024
> View attachment 16032025
> View attachment 16032027
> View attachment 16032028


Sadly.
I don't think it is.

Have you already purchased this?

If so, I hope you can return it...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5

Pospinany said:


> @imagwai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer - Aquaracer Calibre 5 "NO RESERVE PRICE" - WAY211C.BA0928 - Mężczyzna - 2018
> 
> 
> W pobliżu W pobliżu Zegarek jest w doskonałym stanie, bez znaków i zadrapań, gwarancja około 4 miesięcy, pudełko i dokumenty, wyślemy najszybszą dostawę Parcelforce International Express, ubezpieczoną i śledzoną. W pobliżu Wodoodporność 300m Grupa rodzinna Aquaracer Rozmiar koperty mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.catawiki.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this fake too?


Pretty poor photos, so I would stay away on that basis alone. Often indicates something to hide...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Pospinany

It's a kind od magic 🤣 There should be more of these with the same serial number on the market


----------



## imagwai

Pospinany said:


> It's a kind od magic 🤣 There should be more of these with the same serial number on the market
> View attachment 16033734
> 
> View attachment 16033733


Good detective work. Looking at it again, that box in picture one looks fake too.


----------



## jamesbiz

imagwai said:


> Good detective work. Looking at it again, that box in picture one looks fake too.


Box is definitely fake. Also, if this was actually from a dealer, the tag would have stickers removed and used. That's literally what those stickers are for in the first place, otherwise they wouldn't be stickers...


----------



## Pospinany

I checked it out. The real one was sold in Russia.
















Fortunately, I can return my fake watch. The seller was sure that the watch was orginal.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Glad you can return it! Thanks for the updates. Good luck!


----------



## omairp

Can anyone advise if this Tag Heuer Carbon Aquaracer is legit?









TAG Heuer WAY218B.FC6364 Aquaracer Calibre 5 Automatic Black Phantom Mens Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TAG Heuer WAY218B.FC6364 Aquaracer Calibre 5 Automatic Black Phantom Mens Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## imagwai

omairp said:


> Can anyone advise if this Tag Heuer Carbon Aquaracer is legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer WAY218B.FC6364 Aquaracer Calibre 5 Automatic Black Phantom Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TAG Heuer WAY218B.FC6364 Aquaracer Calibre 5 Automatic Black Phantom Mens Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca


Probably genuine, but pictures aren't great. You could ask for a pic of the receipt showing it was purchased when and where they say it was, and the warranty card, which you can then use to check it out on the TAG Heuer warranty check site. Both those things will add confidence.


----------



## jamesbiz

omairp said:


> Can anyone advise if this Tag Heuer Carbon Aquaracer is legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer WAY218B.FC6364 Aquaracer Calibre 5 Automatic Black Phantom Mens Watch | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TAG Heuer WAY218B.FC6364 Aquaracer Calibre 5 Automatic Black Phantom Mens Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca


I'm not seeing any issues with the watch. As always, buyer beware, but seeing as how this was an AD purchase, it's all very easy to verify. oh and, store is down the street from me somewhere lol


----------



## omairp

I found another Carbon Aquaracer on eBay - I'm pretty sure this one is fake. Can anyone confirm?

2 reasons I find it suspicious
1) That's not the box for the Carbon Aquaracer 
2) The serial # and the 226/750 edition # is what is used on all the fakes on the replica websites.









Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Swiss Made Calibre 5 watch WAF2111 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Swiss Made Calibre 5 watch WAF2111 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## jamesbiz

omairp said:


> I found another Carbon Aquaracer on eBay - I'm pretty sure this one is fake. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 2 reasons I find it suspicious
> 1) That's not the box for the Carbon Aquaracer
> 2) The serial # and the 226/750 edition # is what is used on all the fakes on the replica websites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Swiss Made Calibre 5 watch WAF2111 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Swiss Made Calibre 5 watch WAF2111 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca


That one is harder. The box doesn't have to be the original. That box IS a real one tho, so there is that. The serial number and edition... well, there is always a chance that this just happens to be the watch that was copied. That's how they do it. They find pictures on forums and such, and then go from there. Really confusing situation. FIrst, I can't believe anyone would pay that much to replace a bezel just because of the lume. But hey, some people have money. I'd have repaired the lume for like $50.

The excuse of not having the warranty card because it's out of warranty, is kinda stupid tho. Could it be true? sure. but sounds weird anyways. He doesn't sell watches normally, so the story of him owning this watch and having it fixed and then selling it, makes sense. At the 1 position, the crystal does appear to be chipped, which would lead credence to the bezel being damaged.
The seller isn't going anywhere. So worse case scenario, you get the watch and it's fake. Then you return it. I don't know your money situation tho. I also don't know how comfortable you are with the crystal. If I were you, and had money, I'd buy it, and send it to tag heuer for a new crystal. If it's fake, they will send it back.

But I am not comfortable saying one way or another with this watch, and I don't thin anyone else on here would either. But you never know.


----------



## imagwai

jamesbiz said:


> That one is harder. The box doesn't have to be the original. That box IS a real one tho, so there is that. The serial number and edition... well, there is always a chance that this just happens to be the watch that was copied. That's how they do it. They find pictures on forums and such, and then go from there. Really confusing situation. FIrst, I can't believe anyone would pay that much to replace a bezel just because of the lume. But hey, some people have money. I'd have repaired the lume for like $50.
> 
> The excuse of not having the warranty card because it's out of warranty, is kinda stupid tho. Could it be true? sure. but sounds weird anyways. He doesn't sell watches normally, so the story of him owning this watch and having it fixed and then selling it, makes sense. At the 1 position, the crystal does appear to be chipped, which would lead credence to the bezel being damaged.
> The seller isn't going anywhere. So worse case scenario, you get the watch and it's fake. Then you return it. I don't know your money situation tho. I also don't know how comfortable you are with the crystal. If I were you, and had money, I'd buy it, and send it to tag heuer for a new crystal. If it's fake, they will send it back.
> 
> But I am not comfortable saying one way or another with this watch, and I don't thin anyone else on here would either. But you never know.


Could summarise as... wait for a better one to come along. At least that's what I'd do. Not worth taking a risk to save a small amount. And you may not even save much if you need to have crystals repaired and so on.


----------



## omairp

imagwai said:


> Could summarise as... wait for a better one to come along. At least that's what I'd do. Not worth taking a risk to save a small amount. And you may not even save much if you need to have crystals repaired and so on.


Thanks Gents! I pulled the trigger on the blue one since I wanted blue and I felt far more confident about that. The yellow one just raised a bunch of red flags to me.

I'm still trying to wrap my brain around 1 of 2 crazy possibilities

*1) This really is the original 226 of 750 that all fakes are based on -* how the heck did he get ahold of that? I heard in order to make 1:1 replicas they need the real deal that they can disassemble to measure and match all the parts - is that why the lume came off and there is a chip in the sapphire on this one?

*2) If this fake - why did he pay 650 pounds for a new bezel with lume and how did they not notice it was fake? *Surely no one would forge a repair receipt like that and get an extra bezel if they knew they had a fake. And surely the dealer wouldn't actually be able to service it???

There's just too many unanswered questions here


----------



## jamesbiz

omairp said:


> Thanks Gents! I pulled the trigger on the blue one since I wanted blue and I felt far more confident about that. The yellow one just raised a bunch of red flags to me.
> 
> I'm still trying to wrap my brain around 1 of 2 crazy possibilities
> 
> *1) This really is the original 226 of 750 that all fakes are based on -* how the heck did he get ahold of that? I heard in order to make 1:1 replicas they need the real deal that they can disassemble to measure and match all the parts - is that why the lume came off and there is a chip in the sapphire on this one?
> 
> *2) If this fake - why did he pay 650 pounds for a new bezel with lume and how did they not notice it was fake? *Surely no one would forge a repair receipt like that and get an extra bezel if they knew they had a fake. And surely the dealer wouldn't actually be able to service it???
> 
> There's just too many unanswered questions here


1, I didn't mean the fakes were based on this specific watch. But that the fakers used the serial number of a real watch with a real warranty, on their fakes. That way people would be able to look it up and see it's real. If you scroll back a bit, you'll see an example of this. Multiple watches with the same "real" serial number". I'm not even entirely sure if they need to use the real watch, to make the fakes. Because there are far too many small inconsistencies with it. Weirdly enough, even the crown and tube are slightly off. But the back case is the same thread and width.

2, once again, good question. I'm not 100% sure the watch was sent off to tag. Keep in mind, the bezels, from what I've seen, are interchangeable between real and fakes. So if this was just about the bezel, no one might have even cared enough to check. It really depends on who had the watch in their hands. If this never left the dealer, and they just bought a bezel from tag heuer, then they'd never know. Dealers are clueless about such things. I'm an expert in this, and even I have trouble, and I've taken these watches apart completely. Perhaps they only bothered to check the serial number.

With all that said, this is all speculation. I could be completely wrong about it all lol. I'd have to have the watch in my hands to tell you better. Just with the crown alone I'd instantly tell you. With straps, the tell was the clasp internal spring design. With bracelets, they always used the wrong pin and tubes. The bezel lum has always been the easiest tell as well. Could always call up the dealer and ask them if they did in fact change the bezel on this watch. As you said, forging a repair receipt is really odd.


----------



## jamesbiz

lol I just checked my WAY218B, and it has a warranty for a carrera. Even worse, it's for a womans watch! So at least yours has the real serial number for this specific watch and it fits in with the time line. If this is not the original, must really suck for the guy that does own the original.


----------



## omairp

jamesbiz said:


> I'm not even entirely sure if they need to use the real watch, to make the fakes.


In order to make 1:1 copies that are near perfect - they do need to have the real watch in hand that they can disassemble, inspect each piece, measure each piece and clone each piece precisely. If they are just working off pictures on the internet, they get low quality copies you can easily tell look "off."

Vice did an interesting documentary on fake sneakers in China where they explained this and how they need the a sample of the real deal to make a perfect fake.


----------



## jamesbiz

omairp said:


> In order to make 1:1 copies that are near perfect - they do need to have the real watch in hand that they can disassemble, inspect each piece, measure each piece and clone each piece precisely. If they are just working off pictures on the internet, they get low quality copies you can easily tell look "off."
> 
> Vice did an interesting documentary on fake sneakers in China where they explained this and how they need the a sample of the real deal to make a perfect fake.


I have an entire collection of these ultra fakes. And even in pics, you can see that things are off. So they aren't measuring anything exactly. The movements typically are real. But so many things about the watches are just slightly off. Measurements for watches is different than shoes. They already know most of the measurements. So unless a completely new watch comes out, such as the new aqua, they don't need to have the watch in hand. They have more than enough information already. So again, they are NOT cloning each piece precisly. At all. If they did, we wouldn't have this thread. They don't even clone the boxes precisely! I have not seen a single ultra fake that was cloned precisely. Movements, they buy directly from the swiss, so everyone that claims you can tell by opening the case, doesn't know what they are talking about. But the dials? That is where you can usually tell, they did not have the real watch to measure. There are always problems. If I were in charge of making these clones, not a single person on this planet would ever be able to spot a fake, aside from serial numbers and metallurgic testing. Which Tag heuer does do.


----------



## jamesbiz




----------



## PabloArg89

Hey guys how are you? Im going crazy with this fake vs original thing, I bought a Formula 1 a few weeks ago and now I can't stop thinking it might be fake. 
What do you think? I can't find anything wrong neither in the bezel nor anywhere.
The only problem is that I enter de seriel number (which is WZB0290) in the TAG website, and a different model shows up. I know I didn't get this one from an official dealer, and that it does come from the grey market, but is this thing possible?

Here are some pics


























THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Pospinany

Hi. Can you tell me what are the differences between the genuine aquaracer,s Calibre 5 and the one from a photo?


----------



## Nessy101

Hi,
I've just bought a Tag Formula 1 and am trying to find out if it's genuine?
My only other Tag is a Series 2000 bought new in the late 90s (a lovely old thing) but this latest purchase has me stumped!
I think it's real as on taking the back off it's marked Tag Heuer 4.96 and ETA 955412 .
The lume is good and the bezel only rotates one way .
Hope these pics are good enough to help&#8230;

Thanks!


----------



## Black5

Nessy101 said:


> Hi,
> I've just bought a Tag Formula 1 and am trying to find out if it's genuine?
> My only other Tag is a Series 2000 bought new in the late 90s (a lovely old thing) but this latest purchase has me stumped!
> I think it's real as on taking the back off it's marked Tag Heuer 4.96 and ETA 955412 .
> The lume is good and the bezel only rotates one way .
> Hope these pics are good enough to help&#8230;
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 16089297
> View attachment 16089298
> View attachment 16089300
> View attachment 16089302


It looks to be in good condition for it's age.

There are no obvious red flags that I can see in those photo's, although the bracelet and case back appear to have less wear than the case, which may indicate they have been replaced, or repaired at some point. Τhis is not necessarily a bad thing&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Nessy101

Many thanks Black5!
I took the pictures before I'd had a chance to clean it thoroughly, the bracelet and clasp were filthy.
Now that it's clean I think it looks in extremely good condition , in fact surprised if it really does date from 1996!
Do fakes generally have movements looking just like the real thing?
I was very surprised to see the Tag Heuer and ETA markings when I removed the case back as I was expecting a no-name movement!
Deep down I thought that it was probably a copy!
After Googling the ETA 955.412 movement and seeing that it was used in the Formula 1 it then dawned on me that it just might be a real Tag!
Thanks again .


----------



## Black5

Nessy101 said:


> Many thanks Black5!
> I took the pictures before I'd had a chance to clean it thoroughly, the bracelet and clasp were filthy.
> Now that it's clean I think it looks in extremely good condition , in fact surprised if it really does date from 1996!
> Do fakes generally have movements looking just like the real thing?
> I was very surprised to see the Tag Heuer and ETA markings when I removed the case back as I was expecting a no-name movement!
> Deep down I thought that it was probably a copy!
> After Googling the ETA 955.412 movement and seeing that it was used in the Formula 1 it then dawned on me that it just might be a real Tag!
> Thanks again .
> View attachment 16089479
> View attachment 16089482
> View attachment 16089483
> View attachment 16089485
> View attachment 16089486


The fakes of that era would be unlikely to have used genuine movements, and were usually pretty poor quality&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Nessy101

Wow, thanks Black5!
This news ( that it‘s not an obvious fake) has made my day!
I purchased it today at a car boot sale for the princely sum of £5, the vendor explained that he’d spent £3 on a new battery recently so he couldn’t go any lower!
We discussed whether it was real for a minute or two and we both came to the agreement that we both had no idea.
I thought it was worth the gamble and so bought it.
Because it doesn’t feel as heavy and substantial as my Series 2000 I’d assumed it wasn’t real.
Perhaps that’s like comparing apples with pears though….
If this is real I‘ll buy a case for it.
Thanks!


----------



## Black5

Nessy101 said:


> Wow, thanks Black5!
> This news ( that it's not an obvious fake) has made my day!
> I purchased it today at a car boot sale for the princely sum of £5, the vendor explained that he'd spent £3 on a new battery recently so he couldn't go any lower!
> We discussed whether it was real for a minute or two and we both came to the agreement that we both had no idea.
> I thought it was worth the gamble and so bought it.
> Because it doesn't feel as heavy and substantial as my Series 2000 I'd assumed it wasn't real.
> Perhaps that's like comparing apples with pears though&#8230;.
> If this is real I'll buy a case for it.
> Thanks!


I didn't say it definitely was real. 
I only offered an opinion based on the photos provided.
I'd have to handle it to confirm anything&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Nessy101

I didn‘t say it was real either?
Just not an obvious fake, so that has pleased me.
Would a good watchmaker be able to confirm if it’s genuine?
I‘d like to get it looked at so I’d know one way or the other….


----------



## Black5

Nessy101 said:


> *I didn't say it was real either?*
> Just not an obvious fake, so that has pleased me.
> Would a good watchmaker be able to confirm if it's genuine?
> I'd like to get it looked at so I'd know one way or the other&#8230;.


I'm glad you took it the right way.

I'm an enthusiast, not an expert, and I wouldn't want to mislead anyone.

To answer the second part of your question, any competent watchmaker with some familiarity with this model should be able to tell if any parts are new/replaced with incorrect parts.

For what you paid, even if it turns out to be a parts watch, it's a great find...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Nessy101

Thanks Black5 , on gut instinct I’d have said the watch wasn’t genuine as my Series 2000 has a much crisper and deeper Tag Heuer inscription on the case back , but then I know virtually nothing about Tags!
I do remember that when I bought my Series 2000 in 1997 the Formula 1 was a fair bit cheaper, so perhaps the build quality of the F1 can be excused in some way as it was more of a “budget watch”?
Anyway, with the glimmer of hope that it might be real I think that I’ll take it to a good watchmaker, I need to get the bracelet shortened by a few links as currently it’s too large …..
Thanks.


----------



## imagwai

I don't see any red flags with that watch other than the case condition seems a bit too good for the age. Maybe you got lucky! Both Aquagraph and Snowy over at the Calibre11.com forums have a veritable collection of these watches and could probably tell you more.


----------



## Nessy101

imagwai said:


> I don't see any red flags with that watch other than the case condition seems a bit too good for the age. Maybe you got lucky! Both Aquagraph and Snowy over at the Calibre11.com forums have a veritable collection of these watches and could probably tell you more.


Thanks for the info, I'll check it out!
I've been trawling the internet and haven't found that many images of the inside of an F1, although mine appears to have a real ETA movement.
Have to agree about the condition though, it does look in remarkable condition considering its alleged 20+ years, there's one tiny scratch on the glass , a big scratch near the clasp and a few minor abrasions on the bezel.
I think it may not have been treasured or even used for quite some time, the dirt I cleaned out of the bracelet and case after purchase did not appear to be representative of much use&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Turpinr

Looks good to me 👍
The clasp, bracelet and case look like they've been shot blasted given the clean appearance.
The movement is definitely pukka.


----------



## Nessy101

Turpinr said:


> Looks good to me ?
> The clasp, bracelet and case look like they've been shot blasted given the clean appearance.
> The movement is definitely pukka.


Thanks for the info,am very pleased to hear it!
Could it not be the original finish?
Remember I picked this up for a fiver yesterday , so I don't think that anyone has valued or rated this watch for a while&#8230;..wouldn't all that work have been expensive?
The bezel looks in good nick too considering it's age, in my total Tag ignorance couldn't all this add up to just a barely-used old watch?
Thanks again .


----------



## Turpinr

Nessy101 said:


> Thanks for the info,am very pleased to hear it!
> Could it not be the original finish?
> Remember I picked this up for a fiver yesterday , so I don't think that anyone has valued or rated this watch for a while&#8230;..wouldn't all that work have been expensive?
> The bezel looks in good nick too considering it's age, in my total Tag ignorance couldn't all this add up to just a barely-used old watch?
> Thanks again .


I dont know what the original finish looks like but it does look in remarkably good nick.
There has to be someone who drops lucky and I hope it's you ?


----------



## Nessy101

Turpinr said:


> I dont know what the original finish looks like but it does look in remarkably good nick.
> There has to be someone who drops lucky and I hope it's you ?


Yes, I'd say amazing condition if it is real.
I've got my fingers crossed and I've also now posted on the Calibre11 forum as well .
Will report back here if I get any good (or bad ) news.
Cheers


----------



## Nessy101

Aquagraph on the Calibre11 forum says it looks good ,and that the first generation F1 weren’t really faked because they weren't that expensive.
So I think that with a fairly good degree of confidence I can regard it as genuine .
Thanks all!


----------



## Black5

Nessy101 said:


> Aquagraph on the Calibre11 forum says it looks good ,and that the first generation F1 weren't really faked because they weren't that expensive.
> So I think that with a fairly good degree of confidence I can regard it as genuine .
> Thanks all!


I think there may be a possibility that some parts have come from another watch of the same, or similar model, due to different levels if wear, but you would see that better IRL than we would from pictures anyway.

Even so, that shouldn't be a concern as parts were mostly interchangeable anyway, and originality is not an issue for a watch you are planning to wear.

The fakes of these usually were truly atrocious and obvious...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Turpinr

Nessy101 said:


> Yes, I'd say amazing condition if it is real.
> I've got my fingers crossed and I've also now posted on the Calibre11 forum as well .
> Will report back here if I get any good (or bad ) news.
> Cheers


I'll bet your wages on the movement being pukka.
Most of the fake F1's I've seen are the ones with red dials


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> I'll bet your wages on the movement being pukka.
> Most of the fake F1's I've seen are the ones with red dials


what do you feel is wrong with the movement?


----------



## Nessy101

Thanks again all  .
Am going to use it and hopefully give it a nice quiet life!


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> what do you feel is wrong with the movement?


There's nothing wrong with the movement which is why I said its pukka, or genuine


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> There's nothing wrong with the movement which is why I said its pukka, or genuine


never heard the word before. I thought it was another word for fake. I've seen people use similiar words, in place were the fork fake is censored.


----------



## Nessy101

Pukka is a slang term we Brits like to use , meaning genuine or the real thing


----------



## imagwai

Nessy101 said:


> Pukka is a slang term we Brits like to use , meaning genuine or the real thing


Well, some Brits like to use it...


----------



## Orange_GT3

Nessy101 said:


> Pukka is a slang term we Brits like to use , meaning genuine or the real thing


It does make you wonder how the word got attached to a pie... Pukka Pies, there is nothing genuine about those things!


----------



## Turpinr

imagwai said:


> Well, some Brits like to use it...
> View attachment 16091989


Both Del Boy and Arthur Daley sold fake Cartiers 😄


----------



## Estor1977

Hi i can buy this watch van you see its look real


----------



## jamesbiz

Estor1977 said:


> Hi i can buy this watch van you see its look real


From the pictures you provided, yes, it looks real.


----------



## Pospinany

I find review of fake Aquaracer. Of course, guy is thinking tahat it is genuine one.


----------



## Pospinany

Finally I bought genuine Aquaracer and I see the differences.









Case execution is of course better in genuine. Edges are sharp and surfaces are better finished and fit better. Fake one don't have sunburst dial.


----------



## Newbie365

Is this watch fake? It comes with Box without papires














































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Orange_GT3

Newbie365 said:


> Is this watch fake?


...


----------



## Newbie365

Orange_GT3 said:


> Yes


How can you tell?? It's looking pretty genuien to me...


----------



## jamesbiz

Newbie365 said:


> How can you tell?? It's looking pretty genuien to me...


I don't know much about the old watches. But there is no way a heuer has a back case like that.


----------



## Newbie365

jamesbiz said:


> I don't know much about the old watches. But there is no way a heuer has a back case like that.


Heuer ref 12.. They have Valjoux 7734 without heuer signed on bridge, and crown without heuer Name..


----------



## Bear1845

I found this. Looks legit to me.









Heuer Ref. 12 Chronograph


This is a stunning and extremely rare 1970’s Heuer Ref. 12. Featuring the superb and robust manual wind Valjoux 7734 movement. I love this watch, with it’s large military-esk PVD case w…




heuerville.wordpress.com


----------



## kimonokraken

Hey guys- thoughts on authenticity for this one? Only asking because serial number doesn’t come up in tag databases.


----------



## illition

Might be picking this up in a trade. How’s it looking? Comes fully boxed with papers.


----------



## illition

illition said:


> Might be picking this up in a trade. How’s it looking? Comes fully boxed with papers.
> View attachment 16174915
> View attachment 16174918
> View attachment 16174920
> View attachment 16174921




Anyone? Before I deal tonight haha.


----------



## toolr

kimonokraken said:


> Hey guys- thoughts on authenticity for this one? Only asking because serial number doesn’t come up in tag databases.
> 
> View attachment 16163347
> 
> View attachment 16163350
> 
> View attachment 16163351
> 
> View attachment 16163352


I have similar concerns with a blue dial version, WAN2111-BA0822 I recently acquired. Warranty card didn't scan so I couldn't verify the s/n. So, I sent the watch to TAG for a routine service and will see what they come back with.


----------



## jamesbiz

toolr said:


> I have similar concerns with a blue dial version, WAN2111-BA0822 I recently acquired. Warranty card didn't scan so I couldn't verify the s/n. So, I sent the watch to TAG for a routine service and will see what they come back with.


I have yet to see a single WAN2111 watch or their variants, and I can not see anything on the ones that have been posted, that would allude to them being fake. That's not to say there aren't any. Tho the fakes would be very poor indeed, compared to the modern ones. But as far as worrying, it would be last on my list. I have very little doubt it will come back as authentic.


----------



## uzi302

Hi Guys. Can you check if this watch seems authentic. Side profile looks too thick to me but that may be coz the pic is taken from too close (bracelet link's thickness seems larger and proportional).


----------



## daswatch

Eeeb said:


> I'm going to make this thread a sticky so we can put the authenticity questions in one spot. I hope this is a solution.... we'll see
> 
> Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!


Hey folks - Thanks for your advice on this one.

Thinking of bidding on this Carrera, but even the auction site seems to think it might be a "replica."

Your thoughts?






Lot - Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 mens watch







www.auctionzip.com





Thanks so much for the advice!

rb


----------



## imagwai

daswatch said:


> Hey folks - Thanks for your advice on this one.
> 
> Thinking of bidding on this Carrera, but even the auction site seems to think it might be a "replica."
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot - Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 mens watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.auctionzip.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice!
> 
> rb


Photos aren't great but looks dodgy to me. Also, the description says it's a mechanical watch but it needs a new battery?? I'd steer well clear of this one.


----------



## toolr

jamesbiz said:


> I have yet to see a single WAN2111 watch or their variants, and I can not see anything on the ones that have been posted, that would allude to them being fake. That's not to say there aren't any. Tho the fakes would be very poor indeed, compared to the modern ones. But as far as worrying, it would be last on my list. I have very little doubt it will come back as authentic.





daswatch said:


> Hey folks - Thanks for your advice on this one.
> 
> Thinking of bidding on this Carrera, but even the auction site seems to think it might be a "replica."
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot - Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 mens watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.auctionzip.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice!
> 
> rb


Dial looks all wrong, notice the "screws" on the sub dials are not screws at all, just engraved patterns. The finish on the sub dial surrounds are not finished well either, should be Geneva waves. I would steer well clear of that one.


----------



## uzi302

uzi302 said:


> Hi Guys. Can you check if this watch seems authentic. Side profile looks too thick to me but that may be coz the pic is taken from too close (bracelet link's thickness seems larger and proportional).


Would appreciate if someone can comment on this watch.


----------



## daswatch

toolr said:


> Dial looks all wrong, notice the "screws" on the sub dials are not screws at all, just engraved patterns. The finish on the sub dial surrounds are not finished well either, should be Geneva waves. I would steer well clear of that one.


Oh good catch on the screws!

Thanks so much for the advice, everyone! I'll let some other poor soul chase that one...


----------



## daswatch

imagwai said:


> Photos aren't great but looks dodgy to me. Also, the description says it's a mechanical watch but it needs a new battery?? I'd steer well clear of this one.


Yeah, I think you're right. Thank you.


----------



## Turpinr

uzi302 said:


> Would appreciate if someone can comment on this watch.


I'm no expert but the lume pip does at least look correct and this is one of the big fails on fake Tags.


----------



## uzi302

Can you please also check if this looks authentic:


----------



## Turpinr

uzi302 said:


> Can you please also check if this looks authentic:


Same thing applies, the lume pip looks good.


----------



## jamesbiz

uzi302 said:


> Hi Guys. Can you check if this watch seems authentic. Side profile looks too thick to me but that may be coz the pic is taken from too close (bracelet link's thickness seems larger and proportional).


Nope. Stay away


----------



## bunjamin

I bought this without paperwork or packaging and am thinking about sending it to Tag. The serial number doesn't show up in the warranty search so I'm hoping it's just grey market. How does it look? WAY211C


----------



## Bear1845

Provide a closeup picture of the front, back and different angles of everything. Thanks.


----------



## bunjamin

Bear1845 said:


> Provide a closeup picture of the front, back and different angles of everything. Thanks.


I added everything I have here. Appreciate it!


http://imgur.com/a/HpTWAOt


----------



## bigclive2011

Did you trust the seller?


----------



## Bear1845

It's been said over and over again around these parts that these Aquaracers should only be purchased from trusted sellers or an AD. Why didn't it come with paperwork or any of its original packaging?

It looks good to me from the pics you provided and it also looks pretty well-worn so I hope you got a good deal on it.


----------



## jamesbiz

bunjamin said:


> I added everything I have here. Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/HpTWAOt


I'm not seeing any issues from the pictures you provided. I'd be more concerned about the condition of the movement, so as bear said, I hope you got a good deal.


----------



## bunjamin

Thanks all, I actually purchased it a while back it and just trusted my gut at the time. The seller was a small jeweler and seemed reputable but wasn't an AD. I haven't measured the movement with my phone or anything but I'd estimate it runs ~5sec fast per day.


----------



## jamesbiz

bunjamin said:


> Thanks all, I actually purchased it a while back it and just trusted my gut at the time. The seller was a small jeweler and seemed reputable but wasn't an AD. I haven't measured the movement with my phone or anything but I'd estimate it runs ~5sec fast per day.


hey, if it works, and you're happy, then that's all that matters.


----------



## Turpinr

bunjamin said:


> Thanks all, I actually purchased it a while back it and just trusted my gut at the time. The seller was a small jeweler and seemed reputable but wasn't an AD. I haven't measured the movement with my phone or anything but I'd estimate it runs ~5sec fast per day.


My Aquaracer WAY2112 from 2017 runs about + 5 seconds a day too and keeps better time on the wrist, than off.
I can't really fault the watch.
The dial, the bezel, lume and the top quality bracelet, all great.
Enjoy your watch


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> My Aquaracer WAY2112 from 2017 runs about + 5 seconds a day too and keeps better time on the wrist, than off.
> I can't really fault the watch.
> The dial, the bezel, lume and the top quality bracelet, all great.
> Enjoy your watch


I know it's counterintutive, but wearing the watches is better for the movement.


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> I know it's counterintutive, but wearing the watches is better for the movement.


Certainly seems to be 👍


----------



## kudinovich

Greetings.
There are watches that I want and can buy. I wanted to ask the local experts about them.
I'm afraid of a fake.
Thank you for responding to all.


----------



## Bear1845

both look good to me


----------



## jamesbiz

kudinovich said:


> Greetings.
> There are watches that I want and can buy. I wanted to ask the local experts about them.
> I'm afraid of a fake.
> Thank you for responding to all.
> 
> View attachment 16253482
> View attachment 16253479
> View attachment 16253481
> View attachment 16253483
> View attachment 16253485
> View attachment 16253486
> View attachment 16253487
> View attachment 16253491
> View attachment 16253492


I've yet to see a good fake of either of these watches. When they are fake, you can tell, right away. Ah, the good ole days....


----------



## Golden Balance

Eeeb said:


> I'm going to make this thread a sticky so we can put the authenticity questions in one spot. I hope this is a solution.... we'll see
> 
> Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!
> [/QUO
> I'm new to Tag Heurer but saw a caf1110 rgat I like but I'm a little nervous about buying a used watch from a brand I know nothing about. Could someone take a look at these pics amd tell me if tou think it is authentic?





Eeeb said:


> I'm going to make this thread a sticky so we can put the authenticity questions in one spot. I hope this is a solution.... we'll see
> 
> Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!





Eeeb said:


> I'm going to make this thread a sticky so we can put the authenticity questions in one spot. I hope this is a solution.... we'll see
> 
> Please post good pics.... text descriptions are not very useful. Pics of the movement are important!


Hi everyone,
I am looking at this Tag Heuer CAF1110, but as I know nothing about Tag Heuer, I would like to ask your opinion on this watch. Is it authentic? TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M for $868 for sale from a Private Seller on Chrono24 Thanks in advance


----------



## imagwai

Golden Balance said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking at this Tag Heuer CAF1110, but as I know nothing about Tag Heuer, I would like to ask your opinion on this watch. Is it authentic? TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M for $868 for sale from a Private Seller on Chrono24 Thanks in advance


Don't see any red flags. Looks to be reserved already, did you buy it?


----------



## Golden Balance

imagwai said:


> Don't see any red flags. Looks to be reserved already, did you buy it?


I reserved it but wanted to get someones opinion before buying it. Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## randallb

Hello just received an Aquaracer way211c just want to double check some pics here. I'm pretty confident in this one. Has active warranty, numbers check out on the site. I believe the case back and bracelet pins look correct. Only thing is the bezel pip. I expected from what I've seen here for it to be flatter. It's flat-ish but does rise out of the hole a little bit. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nikolajovic

Hello, I recently came to a good deal for a TH Formula 1, new in the box. I have some concerns, namely a slit in the strap I annotated with red oval on some of the pictrues. From pictures, I cannot reliably tell whether the finishing is good. If someone can help me about the authenticity of the watch, I'd be grateful. Kind regards.


----------



## nikolajovic

nikolajovic said:


> Hello, I recently came to a good deal for a TH Formula 1, new in the box. I have some concerns, namely a slit in the strap I annotated with red oval on some of the pictrues. From pictures, I cannot reliably tell whether the finishing is good. If someone can help me about the authenticity of the watch, I'd be grateful. Kind regards.


The more I look at it, the more red flags I have. Seen the other TAGs from the same seller that have questionable lume dot, and I saw unboxing of a few TAG Heuer watches, didn't see plastic wrap on neither of those.


----------



## J.A.H

I am 99% sure it is a fake. Due to the label in the background. Also serial not recognized in warranty system.


----------



## jamesbiz

randallb said:


> Hello just received an Aquaracer way211c just want to double check some pics here. I'm pretty confident in this one. Has active warranty, numbers check out on the site. I believe the case back and bracelet pins look correct. Only thing is the bezel pip. I expected from what I've seen here for it to be flatter. It's flat-ish but does rise out of the hole a little bit. Thanks for the help!


Main thing with the fake pip, is that it's just liquid lume poured in, rather than the real pips, which are separate pieces set INTO the bezel insert.


----------



## jamesbiz

J.A.H said:


> I am 99% sure it is a fake. Due to the label in the background. Also serial not recognized in warranty system.


when there is a fully intact tag sticker, that's usually a red flag. I'm surprised the fakers don't care enough to at least make it look a little more real... 
But serial number does not have to be recognized. Only the ones sold by a dealer AND registered, would be recognized. Gray market is still a legitimate way to buy a watch.


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> Main thing with the fake pis, is that it's just liquid lume poured in, rather than the real pips, which are separate pieces set INTO the bezel insert.


🤔 you learn something new everyday.
I didn't know that the fake pips are just liquid, which explains why they look so poor compared to the real McCoy.


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> 🤔 you learn something new everyday.
> I didn't know that the fake pips are just liquid, which explains why they look so poor compared to the real McCoy.


i assume they are. Never went at one, but that's what it appears to my trained eye. Just normal lume poured into a cavity. Liquid. Gel. Whatever. Just not a nice solid piece inset into the bezel. I'm not sure about the roundness tho. That's probably just manufacturing differences.


----------



## J.A.H

My caz2017 has a intact sticker and is genuine, but the problem with the sticker in the pic is the spacing and left margins....


----------



## jamesbiz

J.A.H said:


> My caz2017 has a intact sticker and is genuine, but the problem with the sticker in the pic is the spacing and left margins....


I'm not saying that intact sticker tag means it's fake. Just that ALL the fakes have intact sticker tags ( so far), because removing stickers is part of the sales process from a dealer. . Obviously there would have to be other red flags too. I don't know enough about the tags themselves to determine anything from font or spacing tho, as there could be printing differences inherent in the manufacturing process to, because I've seen differences in manufacturing of actual parts too.


----------



## TempusHertz

Seeking PRE-purchase opinions.

I've read the whole thread, and focusing on the seller makes sense. This is a huge eBay seller from Japan. I've mostly looked at his S/EL offerings, and none of them have appeared to be fake as far as this junior WIS can tell. But I'd love to get opinions from the true experts.

Auction link


















There are a couple more photos on the auction, but these seem the most useful for fakespotting. What say you all?


----------



## randallb

TempusHertz said:


> Seeking PRE-purchase opinions.
> 
> I've read the whole thread, and focusing on the seller makes sense. This is a huge eBay seller from Japan. I've mostly looked at his S/EL offerings, and none of them have appeared to be fake as far as this junior WIS can tell. But I'd love to get opinions from the true experts.
> 
> Auction link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple more photos on the auction, but these seem the most useful for fakespotting. What say you all?


I can't speak to that watch specifically, but I bought an Omega from closer before and it was legit.


----------



## TempusHertz

Good to know, thanks!

Any other input?


----------



## jamesbiz

TempusHertz said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> Any other input?


I really see no issues with the watch, and none with the seller. He has quite a lot of watches, and a very good track record. Japanese ebay watch sellers are very trustworthy too.


----------



## Komzx

Real or fake?


----------



## TempusHertz

There are a ton of flags here.  I'm mostly saying this in print so the more experienced 'busters can chime in if I get anything wrong, or overlook any bigger flags.

It says Carrera on the dial, and while there are plenty of Carreras that also say 1887 on the dial, no Carrera has ever used that case. The model number printed on the back (without a serial number visible) says CAF1110. A quick net search yields this Aquaracer as being CAF1110.









So the case kind of matches the back, because Aquaracers are the only model to have the dive helmet on the back case, but again, it says Carrera on the dial. 

There are minute markers on the case as well as the bezel. Odd.

It's either fake or a mishmash of Tag Heuer parts, but given the lack of serial number and the inability to find an identidical Carrera dial anywhere (granted, I didn't look for too long), I'm saying outright fake. The real experts will no doubt see detail I'm not well informed enough to catch.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Komzx said:


> Real or fake?


Can you give us some context or background? Are you looking to buy, or are you selling this watch? Perhaps asking for a friend???

No question - this watch is not genuine. It's either a fake (which I'm leaning toward) or a Franken watch. The 1887 movement wouldn't even fit into a case designed for quartz chronograph. Either way, stay away!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Komzx said:


> Real or fake?


Total crap. Aquaracer helmet on the back of a Carrera, I don't think so!


----------



## Kikoman06

Hello I'm new here, I've been looking for info on this watch, I've never seen that watch dial on a tag Heuer, and WH1211-D seems to be in a lot of fakes. 
What are your thoughts on this watch?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orange_GT3

That is a terrible fake.


----------



## Bear1845

Another 1st post. Why is that? 
A WH1211 is a boys size 6000 series. Yours isn't a TAG Heuer. Total fake. Gross.


----------



## Kikoman06

Orange_GT3 said:


> That is a terrible fake.


Thanks for your answer.


----------



## jamesbiz




----------



## Madhatter10-6

I just picked up this new to me Aquaracer. From what I can tell it seems to be legit and the serial number had been registered with TAG. Can anyone please confirm that this is indeed the real thing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamesbiz

can you show me a closer pic of the inside of the box? Something looks off. Also, a pic of the pin/tube from the link. I don't have a fake version of these in my collection, so hard to say.


----------



## Madhatter10-6

The box looks like it has some water damage on it....thanks for your help


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jamesbiz

Madhatter10-6 said:


> The box looks like it has some water damage on it....thanks for your help
> 
> View attachment 16346479
> View attachment 16346480


nope, that is a fake box. Sorry. See that black sorround on the inside? It's supposed to be a hard flat smooth plastic. 2-3 times as thick as this.

And sorry, what I meant was, the pin and tube LOOSE. I see there is a removed link, which is why I asked to see the pin and tube from that link.

And not a problem  i like to help.


----------



## Madhatter10-6

jamesbiz said:


> nope, that is a fake box. Sorry. See that black sorround on the inside? It's supposed to be a hard flat smooth plastic. 2-3 times as thick as this.
> 
> And sorry, what I meant was, the pin and tube LOOSE. I see there is a removed link, which is why I asked to see the pin and tube from that link.
> 
> And not a problem  i like to help.



So is the watch a fake as well? The serial number is registered on the Tag Huer website...and comes back good.


----------



## jamesbiz

Madhatter10-6 said:


> So is the watch a fake as well? The serial number is registered on the Tag Huer website...and comes back good.


I honestly can't say for sure. Show me a pic of the pin and tube that came with that spare link .Serial numbers can be faked too. Just gotta take a serial number posted by someone on a forum, and then make them all with that serial number. Boom, a 100 watches that comes back good. Not saying that is the case here. Just giving an example of why it doesn't mean it's always real.


----------



## Madhatter10-6

I also did the water drop test on this one and it didn't seem to pass that either. My old Tag (real) is on the left...and the new one on the right. As you can see the water beads on the real and disperses on potential fake watch. It also held a bead on my Breitlings 

So this isn't looking good lol.


----------



## jamesbiz

Sorry man, fake it is. Interesting on that water test. Never heard of it. I'll look into it


----------



## Madhatter10-6

its amazing how high quality some of these fakes are.....took me a long time to figure it out.

Also...for future knowledge on my part what did you look at to tell on the pins

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jamesbiz

Madhatter10-6 said:


> its amazing how high quality some of these fakes are.....took me a long time to figure it out.
> 
> Also...for future knowledge on my part what did you look at to tell on the pins
> 
> Thanks for your help!


The fake tubes and pins have the crease down the middle. Real ones have TWO creases on the tube, and one offset crease on the pin, that corresponds with one crease on the tube, depending on which side you put in. Almost all high end watches have this style, with very few exceptions.


----------



## Madhatter10-6

Well I really like the watch and still want a real one

Can you recommend any good online retailers? Preferred eBay vendors?


----------



## choas06

Can I get a legit check on this watch? Thanks On advance.

https://images.craigslist.org/00U0U_2cnOAgxfx5jz_0CI0t2_1200x900.jpg
https://images.craigslist.org/00k0k_2TQLqzqQrwpz_0t20CI_1200x900.jpg
https://images.craigslist.org/00e0e_az90blWbEDXz_0t20CI_1200x900.jpg
https://images.craigslist.org/00E0E_fDQliINKXIHz_0t20CI_1200x900.jpg
https://images.craigslist.org/00L0L_avCge3HOLTfz_0t20CI_1200x900.jpg


----------



## jamesbiz

choas06 said:


> Can I get a legit check on this watch? Thanks On advance.
> 
> https://images.craigslist.org/00U0U_2cnOAgxfx5jz_0CI0t2_1200x900.jpg
> https://images.craigslist.org/00k0k_2TQLqzqQrwpz_0t20CI_1200x900.jpg
> https://images.craigslist.org/00e0e_az90blWbEDXz_0t20CI_1200x900.jpg
> https://images.craigslist.org/00E0E_fDQliINKXIHz_0t20CI_1200x900.jpg
> https://images.craigslist.org/00L0L_avCge3HOLTfz_0t20CI_1200x900.jpg


I'd need better pictures. But fake box. Fake tag.


----------



## J.A.H

hangtag (sticker) is fake


----------



## jamesbiz

jamesbiz said:


> I'd need better pictures. But fake box. Fake tag.


Look at what a troll ticktocker is. Didn't even mention the watch, and just called out the completely obvious fake box and tag, that even he would be able to notice. But oh no, the loser just has to keep getting digs in.


----------



## Ticktocker

jamesbiz said:


> Look at what a troll ticktocker is. Didn't even mention the watch, and just called out the completely obvious fake box and tag, that even he would be able to notice. But oh no, the loser just has to keep getting digs in.


Stick to the subject matter Jimmy. Name calling won't make you a better self professed authenticator. You can always put me in your ignore list. That way you won't have to read my posts.
BTW, "fake box, fake Tag" is mentioning the watch.


----------



## Bear1845

Y’all give it a rest. You’re ruining this thread.


----------



## jamesbiz

Ticktocker said:


> Stick to the subject matter Jimmy. Name calling won't make you a better self professed authenticator. You can always put me in your ignore list. That way you won't have to read my posts.
> BTW, "fake box, fake Tag" is mentioning the watch.


I said fake tag. Not fake Tag. Do not try putting words in my mouth.

For* choas06'*s sake, I'm referring to the paper tag. 




And I didn't read your post. I saw your passive aggressive emoji to my post. How about just stop trolling.


----------



## jamesbiz

And I can't even ignore you, because YOU BLOCKED ME from even seeing your account.


----------



## Ticktocker

jamesbiz said:


> And I can't even ignore you, because YOU BLOCKED ME from even seeing your account.


I've blocked everyone from seeing all personal info on my account. Not just you.

Back to the thread title....... What makes that box fake? And why if the box is fake, the watch is fake? Couldn't there be a fake box with a real Tag?


----------



## Bear1845

J.A.H. and jamesbiz said the paper tag (sticker label) is suspected of being fake. Jamesbiz said he’d need better pictures of the TAG (the watch) before saying if it’s authentic or it’s a fake. Is that clear? I think in pages past the fake boxes have been discussed.

My 2 cents, it’s a newer model which has been proven to be regularly faked and it’s listed for sale on Craigslist so I’d be hesitant.


----------



## Ticktocker

Bear1845 said:


> J.A.H. and jamesbiz said the paper tag (sticker label) is suspected of being fake. Jamesbiz said he’d need better pictures of the TAG (the watch) before saying if it’s authentic or it’s a fake. Is that clear? I think in pages past the fake boxes have been discussed.
> 
> My 2 cents, it’s a newer model which has been proven to be regularly faked and it’s listed for sale on Craigslist so I’d be hesitant.


No, That's not clear at all. What makes that box a fake? Aren't we here to learn? What is it about the paper tag that makes it suspect? The fact that it's been discussed? Simple, legit question. Is that clear?


----------



## Bear1845

You can search “Box” and read all about it.









Search results for query: Box







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Madhatter10-6

Just an update from my post. I took the watch in question to a certified tag dealer and had it inspected. They said it was the real deal with a 99.9% certainty.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Madhatter10-6 said:


> Just an update from my post. I took the watch in question to a certified tag dealer and had it inspected. They said it was the real deal with a 99.9% certainty.


Was it properly inspected by a TAG Heuer watchmaker or looked at over the counter by a kind sales person in the store?


----------



## Madhatter10-6

I made an appointment with their in house guy....not just a salesman giving it the quick look.


----------



## ILCornFarmer

I just bought this used Carrera Caliber 5 - the warranty card seems to check out, the box looks identical to one from an unboxing video on YouTube - that came straight from Tag Heuer. One concern I have is that the exhibition back seems to have been replaced? It has in the glass a the letters OCLI very faint. The store I bought it from is a AD for many big brands - but not TAG.

I found it through Chrono 24 but bought directly from the business (my thoughts were they would deal more not paying chrono24 fees). The store has nothing but excellent reviews on Facebook, google, and every outlet available. I will call them in the morning and express my concerns.

Does anyone see anything concerning except the caseback?


----------



## jamesbiz

Madhatter10-6 said:


> Just an update from my post. I took the watch in question to a certified tag dealer and had it inspected. They said it was the real deal with a 99.9% certainty.


Then the guy is a moron. Dealers aren't even supposed to authenticate anything. They are supposed to send it in to tag to authenticate. Tag literally can test the metal. Your watch is fake. Period. The pin/tube of the bracelet alone should be enough for anyone. Not a single tag heuer comes with such pin/tubes for the links. Only some bracelet END links have it, such as the kirium or the 4000 being such examples, because the ends don't need to be as sturdy. But the removable links, always have the double indent tubes. That is the only way tag heuer makes them. Only cheap watches do it the way yours are.

And as mentioned, the box is obviously fake. That black border inside is cheap paper. It's supposed to be a flat smooth shiny plastic/wood. And if you compare the pillow, to a real one, you'll see the difference there as well. It's your watch, and your money, so obviously you can do what you want. But if I were you, I'd send it to tag heuer. They will test it, for free, and ship it back, for free. Dealers are absolutely clueless. I've tested many certified tag dealers. Some passed the test. Some failed These fakes are TOO GOOD. Sometimes they use a real movement, so opening them up will mean nothing. Having a serial number match, means nothing, because even in this thread, we've shown multiple watches having the same number, that comes back clean on the tag website. These numbers are stolen from forums, and then reused. Hell, I"m sure they buy the real thing, so they can copy the watch, and just grab that number. $2000 is a cheap investment for them.

oh, and if the dealer really cares all that much, have them try and put an OEM crown onto your watch... The tube will be too big. There are only so many tells from looking at pictures, but I've taken these watches apart down to the last screw, and the differences start to show up.

This is a giant thread, but I've provided pictures of these watches taken apart, and even side by side comparisons of real and fake watches. Unlike what I've been accused of, I'm not just some joe shmo novice.


----------



## jamesbiz

ILCornFarmer said:


> I just bought this used Carrera Caliber 5 - the warranty card seems to check out, the box looks identical to one from an unboxing video on YouTube - that came straight from Tag Heuer. Once concern I have is that the exhibition back seems to have been replaced? It has in the glass a the letters OCLI very faint. The store I bought it from is a AD for many big brands - but not TAG.
> 
> I found it through Chrono 24 but bought directly from the business (my thoughts were they would deal more not paying chrono24 fees). The store has nothing but excellent reviews on Facebook, google, and every outlet available. I will call them in the morning and express my concerns.
> 
> Does anyone see anything concerning except the caseback?


I don't know enough about carreras. But I've dealt with their bracelets a lot. See the under side of the bracelet, with the bar in between the dots on the link? Real ones extend into the edges. Fakes are flush. Yours is real.


----------



## jamesbiz

I’m a little busy now, but I’ll try and post some pics later. And if anyone has a pic request, so let me know and I’ll try.


----------



## ILCornFarmer

Does anyone else have any input as to the authenticity of my watch (see 2 posts above)? Thanks!


----------



## bigclive2011

ILCornFarmer said:


> Does anyone else have any input as to the authenticity of my watch (see 2 posts above)? Thanks!


You have had it authenticated by a Tag dealer, I’d give up asking us lot on here.

You need the watch in hand with a loupe on it to authenticate a watch, which I’m sure they did.

Be happy, wear and enjoy.


----------



## EdgarZ

W


J.A.H said:


> hangtag (sticker) is fake


Whats the telling sign of the hang tag being a fake?


----------



## Samflor

.


----------



## jamesbiz

I almost want to say, that anyone willing to pay this much for a watch, from a brand new seller, who just happened to have 4o of these, deserves what they get. 








TAG Heuer Aquaracer Silver Men's Watch - CAY1111.BA0927 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TAG Heuer Aquaracer Silver Men's Watch - CAY1111.BA0927 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## EdgarZ

Has anyone ever ran into fakes from Jomashop? I just received this today after a bad experience on chrono24. Everything looks in order aside from two things, that purple stopper in between the crown, this will be my first new Tag so just curious if that’s normal. And it didn’t come with a warranty card…I know Jomashop isn’t an AD so the warranty card is pointless, but it didn’t even come in the box. What do you guys think?


----------



## jamesbiz

No, I have never heard of a fake from them before. Some places put the crown stopper in. Watchmaxx also does that. Warranty card doesn't matter.


----------



## EdgarZ

jamesbiz said:


> No, I have never heard of a fake from them before. Some places put the crown stopper in. Watchmaxx also does that. Warranty card doesn't matter.


I did find some online experiences (including a thread from here) that all say jomashop doesn’t include the manufacture warranty card. So I’m feeling good about it. Time to go get it sized


----------



## lawlessflyer

EdgarZ said:


> Has anyone ever ran into fakes from Jomashop? I just received this today after a bad experience on chrono24. Everything looks in order aside from two things, that purple stopper in between the crown, this will be my first new Tag so just curious if that’s normal. And it didn’t come with a warranty card…I know Jomashop isn’t an AD so the warranty card is pointless, but it didn’t even come in the box. What do you guys think?
> 
> I think the watch looks great! As well as authentic, and no, never heard of fakes from Jomashop. I've purchased my tag from there about 5 years ago and also had it serviced by them under warranty everything is well with them you can rest Assured
> 
> Here's mine (was my daily with all the war Scars)


----------



## Ticktocker

EdgarZ said:


> W
> 
> Whats the telling sign of the hang tag being a fake?


You will never get a response to that. Asking why anything is considered fake is verboten. You just have to take the work of whomever proclaims "fake", that it's fake.


----------



## TempusHertz

Not true. In some instances, clear, precise jusification is given. If it were always given, this thread would become a training ground fakers could use very effectively to continually improve their fakes.


----------



## jamesbiz

J.A.H said:


> My caz2017 has a intact sticker and is genuine, but the problem with the sticker in the pic is the spacing and left margins....


So you're just going to ignore, how J.A.H did in fact say what problem he had with the sticker. Ok. 

or the issues I've brought up about the boxes. Or the lettering. Or the tag heuer logo. 

I don't always specifiy everything, but I have given tons of details and reasons. So have many other posters. We've all provided more than enough details, to call out the watches that have been shown, without having to specify every single detail, and give away all the tells. There are usually more than enough tells on these as it is. None of us have EVER said, " that is fake. I won't say why, but I know it's fake, so just trust me". EVER. Go ahead and find one instance of that.


----------



## lawlessflyer

Hi all, 

Looking at this aquaracer wbd1111 (quartz) does it look legit? It's very cheap priced which raises a concern.. but his feedback checks out good, anybody deal with this ebay seller? Looks like he sold 11 of these also raises concern 

Here's the link Tag Heuer Aquaracer White Dial 41 mm Men's Watch WBD1111.BA0928 7612533133594 | eBay

Much appreciated!


----------



## randallb

lawlessflyer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at this aquaracer wbd1111 (quartz) does it look legit? It's very cheap priced which raises a concern.. but his feedback checks out good, anybody deal with this ebay seller? Looks like he sold 11 of these also raises concern
> 
> Here's the link Tag Heuer Aquaracer White Dial 41 mm Men's Watch WBD1111.BA0928 7612533133594 | eBay
> 
> Much appreciated!


You should probably wait for some more informed opinions, but I would steer clear of that seller.
Looking through some other Tag listings from them it looks like there are a lot of fake boxes and the plastic on the bracelets looks wrong. 
And like you said, the price is to good and every listing has like 25 for sale which would be red flags for me as well.


----------



## lawlessflyer

randallb said:


> You should probably wait for some more informed opinions, but I would steer clear of that seller.
> Looking through some other Tag listings from them it looks like there are a lot of fake boxes and the plastic on the bracelets looks wrong.
> And like you said, the price is to good and every listing has like 25 for sale which would be red flags for me as well.


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## jamesbiz

lawlessflyer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at this aquaracer wbd1111 (quartz) does it look legit? It's very cheap priced which raises a concern.. but his feedback checks out good, anybody deal with this ebay seller? Looks like he sold 11 of these also raises concern
> 
> Here's the link Tag Heuer Aquaracer White Dial 41 mm Men's Watch WBD1111.BA0928 7612533133594 | eBay
> 
> Much appreciated!


Yeah they are all fake. Always buy the seller. His other listings show clearly what fakes he sells.


----------



## Turpinr

The fact there are no proper pics would put me off.
And that's not taking into account how many fake Aquaracers there are, how many on Ebay, and how good they are.


----------



## lawlessflyer

Thanks for the reply guys I'll definitely won't be making any deals with this seller. I guess off to Jomashop


----------



## jamesbiz

lawlessflyer said:


> Thanks for the reply guys I'll definitely won't be making any deals with this seller. I guess off to Jomashop


there are still plenty of good ones on ebay. But like I said, you gotta buy the seller first. Usually these are a little more expensive. Then there are cheaper ones, but those are harder. And of course, ebay is super easy to return. Too easy....


----------



## jamesbiz

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 43mm Automatic Mens Watch Blue Dial WAY2012.BA0927 7612533119246 | eBay 

Eww


----------



## jamesbiz

Oh, I want that color.









TAG Heuer Aquaracer Watch WAY2015.BA0927 | eBay


· Watch Label. Date, Hour, Minute, Second. · Band Material. · Band Colour. · Band Width. · Band Lengths 18 cm. · Case Back. · Case Shape.



www.ebay.com





I wish I had the money right now to play around with, even knowing I'll get the money back anyways. But I'm broke lol.


----------



## J.A.H

jamesbiz said:


> So you're just going to ignore, how J.A.H did in fact say what problem he had with the sticker. Ok.
> 
> or the issues I've brought up about the boxes. Or the lettering. Or the tag heuer logo.
> 
> I don't always specifiy everything, but I have given tons of details and reasons. So have many other posters. We've all provided more than enough details, to call out the watches that have been shown, without having to specify every single detail, and give away all the tells. There are usually more than enough tells on these as it is. None of us have EVER said, " that is fake. I won't say why, but I know it's fake, so just trust me". EVER. Go ahead and find one instance of that.


If we detail all signs it will be a fakers heaven to read this thread. I wrote what i saw but not exactly how to tell the "very obvious difference" when you see the real deal compared to the fake.
If some members don't like it or gets offended there is always the option to not read this thread. We do this because it is nice to prevent good people from getting scammed, not to piss negative people off.
I suppose most people see this as a good thing.


----------



## Jayock

lawlessflyer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at this aquaracer wbd1111 (quartz) does it look legit? It's very cheap priced which raises a concern.. but his feedback checks out good, anybody deal with this ebay seller? Looks like he sold 11 of these also raises concern
> 
> Here's the link Tag Heuer Aquaracer White Dial 41 mm Men's Watch WBD1111.BA0928 7612533133594 | eBay
> 
> Much appreciated!


Well, almost all of those pictures are stock photos from tag. The one actual photo, is not very good resolution. But it doesn’t look right to me.


----------



## player67

Hello all,
I’m not new to tags but am new at authenticating. The piece I want isn’t readily available at ADs or retailers but was hoping you guys could help with this listing. Or, if you know of this piece for sale and you think from the pictures it’s authentic feel free to share. I’m almost certain anything out of turkey or Latvia is probably fake. Dial Outlet has one but after reading a little decided that would be fake as well. The watch is WAY201S.BA0927








Mens Genuine Tag Heuer Aquaracer Watch WAY201S.BA0927 RRP £2300 | eBay


WATCH DETAILS. Supplier Code Way201S.BA0927. Function Date. Glass Type Sapphire Crystal Glass.



www.ebay.com


----------



## jamesbiz

player67 said:


> Hello all,
> I’m not new to tags but am new at authenticating. The piece I want isn’t readily available at ADs or retailers but was hoping you guys could help with this listing. Or, if you know of this piece for sale and you think from the pictures it’s authentic feel free to share. I’m almost certain anything out of turkey or Latvia is probably fake. Dial Outlet has one but after reading a little decided that would be fake as well. The watch is WAY201S.BA0927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mens Genuine Tag Heuer Aquaracer Watch WAY201S.BA0927 RRP £2300 | eBay
> 
> 
> WATCH DETAILS. Supplier Code Way201S.BA0927. Function Date. Glass Type Sapphire Crystal Glass.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


lol warranty activated a year ago. Yet all the tape is still on... mmhmm. Box is fake. The bracelet tape is the kind used on fakes. The pictures are too crummy to see any other details tho. The SN on the tag is not the same as the one on the case either.


----------



## jamesbiz

Items for sale by watch-plaza | eBay


Shop eBay for great deals from watch-plaza!



www.ebay.com





HUNDREDS of watches sold. From hong kong.


----------



## yanjiehum

Hi @jamesbiz pls check my watch authenticity. Ignore the box and warranty, rate by the watch itself. And why does my sapphire glass looks kinda bluish than other watches. First time tag owner.


thank you.


----------



## gmiki

Hi Guys, what do you think, is there any reason to question the authenticity of this watch? Full set, registered in the warranty database. Thanks!


----------



## gmiki

gmiki said:


> Hi Guys, what do you think, is there any reason to question the authenticity of this watch? Full set, registered in the warranty database. Thanks!
> View attachment 16478502
> 
> View attachment 16478501
> 
> View attachment 16478500
> 
> View attachment 16478498
> 
> View attachment 16478499


Anyone aournd?


----------



## Jayock

gmiki said:


> Anyone aournd?


I’m not super familiar with the heritage, but nothing looks off to me. Hopefully someone who knows it better comes along.


----------



## Jayock

yanjiehum said:


> Hi @jamesbiz pls check my watch authenticity. Ignore the box and warranty, rate by the watch itself. And why does my sapphire glass looks kinda bluish than other watches. First time tag owner.
> 
> 
> thank you.
> View attachment 16477737
> View attachment 16477740
> 
> View attachment 16477739
> 
> View attachment 16477735
> 
> View attachment 16477736
> 
> View attachment 16477734


would be better if I could see the movement


----------



## jamesbiz

sorry, I'm not very good with Carreras. I see nothing wrong, but don't quote me on that. Keep in mind, the warranty checking out, only means that the SN is real, not that the watch is.


----------



## gmiki

Jayock said:


> I’m not super familiar with the heritage, but nothing looks off to me. Hopefully someone who knows it better comes along.


Great thanks!


----------



## gmiki

jamesbiz said:


> sorry, I'm not very good with Carreras. I see nothing wrong, but don't quote me on that. Keep in mind, the warranty checking out, only means that the SN is real, not that the watch is.


Of course, thanks I had a watchmaker check it and he said that the movement is what it supposed to be - modified 7750-, but he wasn’t ready to declare that it’s authentic for some reason..


----------



## diegov1009

Hello I recently purchased a watch on bid on eBay and am not sure of it's authentitucity. It is a formula 1 WAZ1110. I have gone on the tag website to look up the serial number on the warranty page and it comes up saying no results. I have various pictures I will post to be looked over to determine whether this may be fake or authentic. Thank you


----------



## jamesbiz

Brand new watches bought on ebay, will almost NEVER have a SN come up on TAG Heuer website. If it does, it can mean a couple things. One, it's a real watch, bought new, and just never used for some reason. Two, it's a fake watch and someone copied a SN. I'm sure I'm missing other reasons. Unless you're buying from a dealer, don't expect a working SN. SN means the warranty was activated. Brand new watches from non dealers, aren't supposed to have warranties activated, tho I've seen some exceptions. Which is usually a dealer working with another company, against AD rules. 

Provide us with the seller page please. really hard to tell from the pics and won't say one way or another without more info. But I'd money it's a fake ( but don't quote me).


----------



## jamesbiz

gmiki said:


> Of course, thanks I had a watchmaker check it and he said that the movement is what it supposed to be - modified 7750-, but he wasn’t ready to declare that it’s authentic for some reason..


My dad has been a master watch maker for 4 decades. and another 20+ being just a watch maker. (don't ask me what the delineation is... lol). But I've thrown these ultra fake watches at him, and have managed to fool him. I'm not even sure you can tell with movements anymore, assuming they don't just use REAL movements anyways, because they are so cheap. So why bother with making your own movements? It's all the other stuff that is important. If you are THAT concerned, send it to tag. They can actually test metal composition. But again, I know **** about carreras, except for some obvious tells. Super easy with the grand carrera metal bracelets. I haven't bought any fake carreras, to be able to put in my hands and find all the faults. Too much money to spend.


----------



## diegov1009

jamesbiz said:


> Brand new watches bought on ebay, will almost NEVER have a SN come up on TAG Heuer website. If it does, it can mean a couple things. One, it's a real watch, bought new, and just never used for some reason. Two, it's a fake watch and someone copied a SN. I'm sure I'm missing other reasons. Unless you're buying from a dealer, don't expect a working SN. SN means the warranty was activated. Brand new watches from non dealers, aren't supposed to have warranties activated, tho I've seen some exceptions. Which is usually a dealer working with another company, against AD rules.
> 
> Provide us with the seller page please. really hard to tell from the pics and won't say one way or another without more info. But I'd money it's a fake ( but don't quote me).


Ok thank you for your reply and information the seller's profile is korot34 I also have taken a screenshot of his page.


----------



## grenert

diegov1009 said:


> Hello I recently purchased a watch on bid on eBay and am not sure of it's authentitucity. It is a formula 1 WAZ1110. I have gone on the tag website to look up the serial number on the warranty page and it comes up saying no results. I have various pictures I will post to be looked over to determine whether this may be fake or authentic. Thank you
> View attachment 16492535
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16492537


That is fake. TAG doesn't put the Formula 1 on cheap silicone straps.
EDIT: I don't know! See below.


----------



## Jayock

The engraving on the case back is bad too. Definitely fake.


----------



## J.A.H

Tag do sell F1 on silicone/rubber straps. You can open it up and check if the metal in the movement is silver or gold.


----------



## grenert

Well, now I'm not sure! Tag's website calls their straps rubber, but they look like silicone. Catachouc rubber never looks like that on the back, so I'm not sure what that strap is made of...


----------



## enricodepaoli

From what I've learned in recent years, ANYTHING modern is prone to being faked, if not purchased from a reputable source. Not only Tag Heuer watches. But many many products. Ray Ban sunglasses. Tumi leather bags. Parker pens. Even Converse sneakers. They're all being faked A LOT. When I got into TAGs, over 20 years ago, all fake Tag Heuer watches were identifiable from a mile away. Even the models were not copied right. They would just slap a bag looking Tag Heuer logo on the dial of a cheap watch. Nowadays, some products from any brand are pretty "well copied". So my suggestion is: buy if from someone you trust, so you don't suffer the horrible symptoms of forever questioning what you are wearing. That wasted energy and overthinking can drain you pretty badly.


----------



## jamesbiz

enricodepaoli said:


> From what I've learned in recent years, ANYTHING modern is prone to being faked, if not purchased from a reputable source. Not only Tag Heuer watches. But many many products. Ray Ban sunglasses. Tumi leather bags. Parker pens. Even Converse sneakers. They're all being faked A LOT. When I got into TAGs, over 20 years ago, all fake Tag Heuer watches were identifiable from a mile away. Even the models were not copied right. They would just slap a bag looking Tag Heuer logo on the dial of a cheap watch. Nowadays, some products from any brand are pretty "well copied". So my suggestion is: buy if from someone you trust, so you don't suffer the horrible symptoms of forever questioning what you are wearing. That wasted energy and overthinking can drain you pretty badly.


while i agree with most of what you said, there is no reason to forever question it or waste energy or overthink. Send it to tag heuer. Bring it to a dealer and let them send it to tag heuer. Free shipping both ways. Costs you nothing but time, and you will know for sure if a watch is real. Thankfully, while the current ultra fakes are really good, they ALL have easily identifiable tells.

I've sent watches to tag heuer multiple times now, to verify. Never a problem. Now I don't need to send it as I can tell.


----------



## enricodepaoli

jamesbiz said:


> while i agree with most of what you said, there is no reason to forever question it or waste energy or overthink. Send it to tag heuer. Bring it to a dealer and let them send it to tag heuer. Free shipping both ways. Costs you nothing but time, and you will know for sure if a watch is real. Thankfully, while the current ultra fakes are really good, they ALL have easily identifiable tells.
> 
> I've sent watches to tag heuer multiple times now, to verify. Never a problem. Now I don't need to send it as I can tell.


What I meant to say was, they are close enough so people have to come to the web to ask. Back then, the fakes were absolutely different watches. Yes, you can always check for yourself if you are capable. Apparently, many people aren't, or they wouldn't go online asking! And if you finally send it to Tag Heuer to only then find out you burned money, that may not be the most comfortable feeling...


----------



## gmiki

Jayock said:


> The engraving on the case back is bad too. Definitely fake.


Which one are you referring to, the carrera or the F1?


----------



## gmiki

jamesbiz said:


> My dad has been a master watch maker for 4 decades. and another 20+ being just a watch maker. (don't ask me what the delineation is... lol). But I've thrown these ultra fake watches at him, and have managed to fool him. I'm not even sure you can tell with movements anymore, assuming they don't just use REAL movements anyways, because they are so cheap. So why bother with making your own movements? It's all the other stuff that is important. If you are THAT concerned, send it to tag. They can actually test metal composition. But again, I know **** about carreras, except for some obvious tells. Super easy with the grand carrera metal bracelets. I haven't bought any fake carreras, to be able to put in my hands and find all the faults. Too much money to spend.


thanks for your reply


----------



## Jayock

gmiki said:


> Which one are you referring to, the carrera or the F1?


The F1.


----------



## gmiki

Jayock said:


> The F1.


Huh, thanks


----------



## Duck32man

Can anyone determine if this is a fake? Unfortunately I only have one picture. Crystal is chipped and cracked. Doesanyone have an 8dea what crystal replacement would run? Thanks


----------



## Nico05

Hello guys I am new to this forum and looking to buy my first real watch, could anyone advise me on the authenticity of this watch from the link? Is buying from eBay unwise for a novice? 

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Automatic Steel Men's Watch WAZ2011.BA0842 (NEW!) 7612533124394 | eBay 

Thank you


----------



## tweetyfish

Hey guys! Snagged this watch and thought I had it checked out good. Seems to have correct markings but just looking for an extra pair of eyes. It looks good to me but help me out! It seems to have the little things right such as: lume pip, the low set "A"'s, the helmet valve and holes. Thanks for looking!
Edit: I've also checked the crystal for water beading. It most definitely appears to be sapphire compared to my mineral watches.


----------



## Kotsov

Hi

Some help with this would be really appreciated.

The date wheel seems a little misaligned...


----------



## Alex Thyl

diegov1009 said:


> Hello I recently purchased a watch on bid on eBay and am not sure of it's authentitucity. It is a formula 1 WAZ1110. I have gone on the tag website to look up the serial number on the warranty page and it comes up saying no results. I have various pictures I will post to be looked over to determine whether this may be fake or authentic. Thank you
> View attachment 16492536
> 
> View attachment 16492535
> 
> View attachment 16492538
> 
> View attachment 16492534
> 
> View attachment 16492537
> 
> View attachment 16492533
> 
> View attachment 16492532


It will help to determine: How to Check the Authenticity of Tag Heuer Watches.

On this very TAG is the old logo on the dial and at the case back. The old logo was used till 2015.


----------



## jamesbiz

Alex Thyl said:


> It will help to determine: How to Check the Authenticity of Tag Heuer Watches.
> 
> On this very TAG is the old logo on the dial and at the case back. The old logo was used till 2015.


Honestly, most of that advice would only work with cheaper fakes. What we are dealing with nowadays goes way beyond most of that.


----------



## Talisman D

Can anyone verify if these are authentic? Gulf model has the gold internal mechanism. The Aquaracer has chrome mechanism.
Than you for sharing your expertise.


----------



## jamesbiz

The difference between swiss MADE and swiss PARTS. I don't think I've seen the fakes with the gold swiss movements yet. 


I'll have to take a look at the watches later tho. Can't see well on my phone.


----------



## jamesbiz

You know what I realized? 

We really should have been collecting the serial numbers used on all the fakes, so that people can easily look them up.


----------



## Alex Thyl

This is the version of 5040.D assembled in Switzerland:








The version in the OP's post is the so called Far East assembly.
Swiss Parts means assembled outside of Switzerland (i.e. Ronda's factory in Thailand) but made with Swiss Parts.


----------



## Nico05

Hi guys first time posting I recently bought this from Montredo.con I’m sure it is legit as they were a pleasure to deal with but it’s my first “proper watch” and wondered if anyone could offer any thoughts? Cheers


----------



## gmiki

Hi Guys, 
The rotor seems to be off on this one, should I be worried?
Thanks


----------



## Talisman D

jamesbiz said:


> The difference between swiss MADE and swiss PARTS. I don't think I've seen the fakes with the gold swiss movements yet.
> 
> 
> I'll have to take a look at the watches later tho. Can't see well on my phone.


Thank you.


----------



## Talisman D

jamesbiz said:


> You know what I realized?
> 
> We really should have been collecting the serial numbers used on all the fakes, so that people can easily look them up.


A friend introduced to Tag's site and both numbers came up. However when I saw the Aquaracer had only six jewels and the Gulf has 13 I became skeptical. BTW I've no knowledge of fine watches and thanks again for your input. Client wants to trade these towards 2k in services.


----------



## Nico05

Nico05 said:


> Hi guys first time posting I recently bought this from Montredo.con I’m sure it is legit as they were a pleasure to deal with but it’s my first “proper watch” and wondered if anyone could offer any thoughts? Cheers


Could anyone advise me on this while I still have buyer protection? Thanks


----------



## Alex Thyl

Nico05 said:


> Hi guys first time posting I recently bought this from Montredo.con I’m sure it is legit as they were a pleasure to deal with but it’s my first “proper watch” and wondered if anyone could offer any thoughts? Cheers





Nico05 said:


> Could anyone advise me on this while I still have buyer protection? Thanks


Nico, the best solution would be to bring the watch to a Tag Heuer AD and ask them for evaluation.
(You can check this site as well).


----------



## Nico05

Alex Thyl said:


> Nico, the best solution would be to bring the watch to a Tag Heuer AD and ask them for evaluation.
> (You can check this site as well).


Thank you I'll be sure to do that


----------



## Nico05

Alex Thyl said:


> Nico, the best solution would be to bring the watch to a Tag Heuer AD and ask them for evaluation.
> (You can check this site as well).


I have checked the warranty code on there and it checks out, the code on my watch matches the code on the card and date. I wasn't sure how many replica's can pass this test


----------



## Alex Thyl

Nico05 said:


> I have checked the warranty code on there and it checks out, the code on my watch matches the code on the card and date. I wasn't sure how many replica's can pass this test


I don't have a clue, but for a first step it is more than nothing.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Nico05 said:


> I have checked the warranty code on there and it checks out, the code on my watch matches the code on the card and date. I wasn't sure how many replica's can pass this test


Yes, this is a first step but the bar is rather low to pass this one. Remember that scammers sometimes use a SN from an authentic watch, then replicate the same number on multiple fake watches. Certainly if you do a SN search and you find a different model altogether, this would be a red flag. However, the absence of a SN from TAG's warranty site is also not a reliable indicator that the watch is fake.

So, checking for SNs is a low bar - almost like a first level screening process that is not very reliable on its own.

The history of the watch is much more important information. Where did the watch come from? Was it originally purchased from an AD? Do you have evidence from the AD (e.g. original receipt)?

The most important factor is to buy the seller. What is the seller's history and reputation?

Personally, I would never buy a TAG Heuer watch from a seller who I didn't know personally. I'd rather just go to an AD. I understand this may not be an option in certain cases.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Talisman D said:


> Can anyone verify if these are authentic? Gulf model has the gold internal mechanism. The Aquaracer has chrome mechanism.
> Than you for sharing your expertise.
> View attachment 16581406


Sorry to say, but this F1 is fake. I can't speak about the Aquaracer.

Where did you get these watches from???

EDIT: I just saw that the watches are from a "client" who wants to trade in for 2K in "services". Now I'm really curious! What type of "services" are you referring to??? LOL.

Seriously, stay away from the F1. If your "client" got the AR from the same place, stay away from that too. Just my 50 cents worth...


----------



## Talisman D

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Sorry to say, but this F1 is fake. I can't speak about the Aquaracer.
> 
> Where did you get these watches from???
> 
> EDIT: I just saw that the watches are from a "client" who wants to trade in for 2K in "services". Now I'm really curious! What type of "services" are you referring to??? LOL.
> 
> Seriously, stay away from the F1. If your "client" got the AR from the same place, stay away from that too. Just my 50 cents worth...


Thank you. 
I do believe he has no idea he was taken advantage of. Was going to trade for service on one of his trucks.
I have a few nice timepieces and really have no need for more anyway.
What struck you about the F1 that gave it away? I'd like to let him know, mean while I'll take $ instead of a trade.
Thank you again for sharing your expertise. I know cars, not watches!


----------



## Nico05

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Yes, this is a first step but the bar is rather low to pass this one. Remember that scammers sometimes use a SN from an authentic watch, then replicate the same number on multiple fake watches. Certainly if you do a SN search and you find a different model altogether, this would be a red flag. However, the absence of a SN from TAG's warranty site is also not a reliable indicator that the watch is fake.
> 
> So, checking for SNs is a low bar - almost like a first level screening process that is not very reliable on its own.
> 
> The history of the watch is much more important information. Where did the watch come from? Was it originally purchased from an AD? Do you have evidence from the AD (e.g. original receipt)?
> 
> The most important factor is to buy the seller. What is the seller's history and reputation?
> 
> Personally, I would never buy a TAG Heuer watch from a seller who I didn't know personally. I'd rather just go to an AD. I understand this may not be an option in certain cases.


Thank you for confirming my suspicions about the warranty card check. I purchased the watch from Montredo.com I have read various forums and they do have good reviews but I just wanted that extra piece of mind really whilst I have PayPal buyer protection


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Talisman D said:


> Thank you.
> I do believe he has no idea he was taken advantage of. Was going to trade for service on one of his trucks.
> I have a few nice timepieces and really have no need for more anyway.
> What struck you about the F1 that gave it away? I'd like to let him know, mean while I'll take $ instead of a trade.
> Thank you again for sharing your expertise. I know cars, not watches!


That's very unfortunate for your client - I do feel sorry. Remember, this is only my opinion and I'm not an expert by any means. Others on this forum are much better at spotting fakes.

High-end fake TAGs have become a real problem, particularly with the F1 and AR series. I sent you a PM about my thoughts with the F1.


----------



## Talisman D

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> That's very unfortunate for your client - I do feel sorry. Remember, this is only my opinion and I'm not an expert by any means. Others on this forum are much better at spotting fakes.
> 
> High-end fake TAGs have become a real problem, particularly with the F1 and AR series. I sent you a PM about my thoughts with the F1.


Thank you


----------



## jamesbiz

TAG Heuer 2000 White Women's Watch - WE1422.BB0307 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TAG Heuer 2000 White Women's Watch - WE1422.BB0307 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bahaha


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> TAG Heuer 2000 White Women's Watch - WE1422.BB0307 for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TAG Heuer 2000 White Women's Watch - WE1422.BB0307 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha


Is that supposed to be a 2000 ?
If I gave that to my wife I'd probably end up eating it 😄


----------



## Aburgess95

I will start off by saying I don't know hardly anything about these watches. I received this from my dad before he passed and am just trying to see what it is and if it might be real. Obviously not getting rid of it regardless.


----------



## jamesbiz

That is a Tag Heuer Kirium Mens Automatic Chronometer model wl5111. And yes it is very real. 

Please take it to a watch maker before you wear it tho, if the back case was loosened. Make sure the seals are all good, maybe have him oil it a little, and then make sure it's water resistant.


----------



## Aburgess95

jamesbiz said:


> That is a Tag Heuer Kirium Mens Automatic Chronometer model wl5111. And yes it is very real.
> 
> Please take it to a watch maker before you wear it tho, if the back case was loosened. Make sure the seals are all good, maybe have him oil it a little, and then make sure it's water resistant.


Thank you for the information, it is going to one this week to have it looked over and anything replaced that needs it.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

This was recently posted on the TAG Heuer Owners Club on FB. Should someone tell him it's fake???


----------



## Ticktocker

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> This was recently posted on the TAG Heuer Owners Club on FB. Should someone tell him it's fake???
> 
> View attachment 16603895


What makes it fake?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@Ticktocker I attempted to send you a PM, but for some reason, I am not allowed to start a conversation with you. I’d rather not post the deficiencies on here, as the scammers seem to correct inconsistencies from the authentic watches.

Cheers!


----------



## valfei

Question to the experts here. I strongly assume that this is a fake watch, and a very cheap fake on top. I am very sorry I only have this one pick. Not my watch, so I can't take better ones.

But my question would be: what is the original template for this fake? Did tag Heuer ever produce a watch that looks like that one?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@valfei you are correct. That is a fake TAG Heuer, and a very poor quality one at that! It does not resemble any TAG Heuer model that I know of, but the shape of the case reminds me of the Kirium. But this watch does not come close to a Kirum by any means.






TAG Heuer Kirium- The Ultimate Collector's Guide | The Home of TAG Heuer Collectors


Everything you need to know about the TAG Heuer Kirium, one of the iconic TAG Heuer watches of the 1990s including the Kirium Ti5 Chronograph




www.calibre11.com





No need for any more photos. The one photo is all I can take...LOL.


----------



## ctnami

Hi guys 👋,

I bought a pre-owned WAY2010 recently and checked the watch in overall which seemed to be genuine for dial, lume, bezel's click, caseback and matched serial No. with official website.

BTW, the magnifier seems to be strange for the shadow and reflection.

May I ask for your advice if I am overthinking or the glass is actually strange and the watch is fake?

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## kermitrolex

i have a seiko said:


> *Re: Fake busters thread: ask about authenticity in this thread!*
> 
> Hey is this authentic?
> 
> Case back says:
> 
> Tag heuer
> 934.213
> Swiss made
> Stainless steel
> 200 meters tested
> 
> View attachment 716201
> 
> 
> View attachment 716203


Just found the very same watch in my collection - I think it's a replica from Thailand...Tell you what though - interesting dial when its spinning going from grey to black


----------



## QPM

Hi all! I have an Aquraracer ordered, but it hasn't shipped yet so could cancel (for 8%). While I have been waiting for them, a new one popped up on my local marketplace and could save me some coin. I was trying to figure out if it is the 43mm or 41mm so was asking the seller some questions. In particular, I asked for the case back so that I could look it up based on the information. The pic is blurry so I am having them retake it/type the numbers. The model on order is the 41 with the stainless bezel, so it looks a little smaller (I'm not the biggest guy with 7" wrists and about 55mm of wrist diameter), so I am on the bubble about changing my mind anyway and if there is any question about it I am happy to bail.

Anyway, while I was looking at the pictures, I noticed that on the front it does not say automatic or a movement name that would denote automatic, but on the case back it says automatic. Would a case back every say automatic and the face not? Thanks a bunch, this discrepancy seemed very odd.

Thank you!




*Attachments*


----------



## Bear1845

The dial you posted a picture of is for a quartz watch. TAG Heuer doesn't list the movement on the front of the watch unless it's an AUTO. The case back in your picture is for an automatic. Steer clear. Red Flag 🚩.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@QPM as soon as you stated you saved some coin on this watch, I was concerned. There are many high quality fakes for the Aquaracer series (and F1 series). You are taking a big risk not buying from an AD or from a reputable seller.

What model do you think this seller is presenting? Is it supposed to be automatic? What information did the seller provide initially? The photo of the dial indicates a quartz AR (automatic TAGs would state Calibre 5 on the dial, Calibre 16 for a chronograph, and Calibre 7 for a GMT). The case back with “automatic” text is a red flag.

Finally who is the seller of this AR? The fact that the seller sent you very poor quality blurry pictures is also a red flag.

Stay away!!!


----------



## QPM

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @QPM as soon as you stated you saved some coin on this watch, I was concerned. There are many high quality fakes for the Aquaracer series (and F1 series). You are taking a big risk not buying from an AD or from a reputable seller.
> 
> What model do you think you purchased? Is it supposed to be automatic? The photo of the dial indicates a quartz AR (automatic TAGs would state Calibre 5 on the dial, Calibre 16 for a chronograph, and Calibre 7 for a GMT). The case back with “automatic” text is a red flag.
> 
> Finally where did you purchase this AR from? The fact that the seller sent you very poor quality blurry pictures is also a red flag.
> 
> Can you cancel the transaction?


Thank you for replying, I appreciate it. I did not buy it, I came here first. The one I ordered is from a fairly (I think) reputable grey market seller who sources from ADs. Don’t know if I’m supposed to reference names here but happy to report back!


----------



## QPM

@Bear1845 @MorbidSalmon00 there are other clear indications this is fugazi… look at the details on the diver’s helmet, or lack thereof.
Thanks again. Q


----------



## Bear1845

Definitely. If I see one red flag then that’s enough.


----------



## ctnami

ctnami said:


> Hi guys 👋,
> 
> I bought a pre-owned WAY2010 recently and checked the watch in overall which seemed to be genuine for dial, lume, bezel's click, caseback and matched serial No. with official website.
> 
> BTW, the magnifier seems to be strange for the shadow and reflection.
> 
> May I ask for your advice if I am overthinking or the glass is actually strange and the watch is fake?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments.


Does anyone have any comments?

Thanks.


----------



## Bear1845

If the cyclops is not aligned then that’s enough for me to not even want to look at it. Everything else seems to check out though.


----------



## Jim Dollares

@ctnami The thing with these Aquaracer fakes is that they are becoming so "good" that it might be impossible to tell just from photos. Sometimes you gotta take the watch and bracelet apart to tell. If your gut feeling tells you something is off, I recommend returning to seller or sending it to TAG Heuer for verification of authenticity. And by that I dont mean walk into random ad or boutique to have them take a look, use the authenticity service where you send the watch to TAG.


----------



## ctnami

Bear1845 said:


> If the cyclops is not aligned then that’s enough for me to not even want to look at it. Everything else seems to check out though.


Thanks for your comment.



Jim Dollares said:


> @ctnami The thing with these Aquaracer fakes is that they are becoming so "good" that it might be impossible to tell just from photos. Sometimes you gotta take the watch and bracelet apart to tell. If your gut feeling tells you something is off, I recommend returning to seller or sending it to TAG Heuer for verification of authenticity. And by that I dont mean walk into random ad or boutique to have them take a look, use the authenticity service where you send the watch to TAG.


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Jim Dollares said:


> @ctnami The thing with these Aquaracer fakes is that they are becoming so "good" that it might be impossible to tell just from photos. Sometimes you gotta take the watch and bracelet apart to tell. If your gut feeling tells you something is off, I recommend returning to seller or sending it to TAG Heuer for verification of authenticity. And by that I dont mean walk into random ad or boutique to have them take a look, use the authenticity service where you send the watch to TAG.


Good advice. Better yet, buy from an AD or a reputable seller. If you purchase one of these from an unknown seller, you are taking a big risk. I realize this may not help @ctnami at the moment, but in my mind, it's not worth the hassle just to authenticate a watch. One last piece of advice is about verifying serial numbers. Although this may provide some level of comfort, the fact that a SN checks out on TAG's warranty website is by no means a true verification that the watch is real. Remember, scammers use a SN on a real watch, then replicate it on several fake watches. The more "sophisticated" scammers use SN of the correct model to fool potential buyers.

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## ctnami

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Good advice. Better yet, buy from an AD or a reputable seller. If you purchase one of these from an unknown seller, you are taking a big risk. I realize this may not help @ctnami at the moment, but in my mind, it's not worth the hassle just to authenticate a watch. One last piece of advice is about verifying serial numbers. Although this may provide some level of comfort, the fact that a SN checks out on TAG's warranty website is by no means a true verification that the watch is real. Remember, scammers use a SN on a real watch, then replicate it on several fake watches. The more "sophisticated" scammers use SN of the correct model to fool potential buyers.
> 
> Good luck and all the best.


Thanks for your comment.

I am thinking of posting more pictures here...may be usefule for others who are buying the same model for their reference.

Note that no sign of lume pip popping up. Bezel turn: 10 clicks counter-clockwise from 12 to 55 position.


----------



## jamesbiz

ctnami said:


> Thanks for your comment.
> 
> I am thinking of posting more pictures here...may be usefule for others who are buying the same model for their reference.
> 
> Note that no sign of lume pip popping up. Bezel turn: 10 clicks counter-clockwise from 12 to 55 position.
> View attachment 16636043
> 
> View attachment 16636042
> 
> View attachment 16636036
> View attachment 16636049
> 
> View attachment 16636038
> 
> View attachment 16636041
> 
> View attachment 16636039
> 
> View attachment 16636037
> 
> View attachment 16636040
> 
> View attachment 16636047


Not seeing any issues with this watch,.


----------



## jamesbiz

Lol 


















Tag HEUER Mens watch | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Tag HEUER watch</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Found this at the swap meet</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Does not run currently, havent opened it</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0...



www.ebay.com


----------



## jamesbiz

Hey guys. So now I need your help, because I’m clueless about this watch.


----------



## ctnami

The dial may be strange, compared to the specimen on the official website.


----------



## jamesbiz

Movement looks good. But obviously, as we all know by now, it’s not hard to get these non branded movements. I got a really good deal on it looks brand new, aside from some marks on the back case, from what appears to have been someone changing the battery. No box or papers . I don’t normally like talking money, but I paid $350 for it. Figured I could at least flip it, while also learning about newer models.


----------



## Peralta

Hey Guys,


gonna need your expertise.

I am about to buy a Carrera but I am pretty scared of ending up buying a fake.

It should be a WV211A I guess!?

He sent me the following pictures. I hope those photos help.

































Is it real or is it fake? What do you think?

Thanks a lot in advance!

Cheers,
Peralta


----------



## GiuggiGiuggi

Hi. I found this tag heuer calibre 16 (ref cv2014-2) online and i want to know if it could be real or not. Unfortunatly there are no photos of the back to check the serial number. Please let me know if it's real or not. I search on internet other photos and it seams real to me but i'm not an expert. Many thanks.


----------



## ctnami

Peralta said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> gonna need your expertise.
> 
> I am about to buy a Carrera but I am pretty scared of ending up buying a fake.
> 
> It should be a WV211A I guess!?
> 
> He sent me the following pictures. I hope those photos help.
> 
> View attachment 16666987
> View attachment 16666988
> View attachment 16666990
> View attachment 16666991
> View attachment 16666993
> 
> 
> Is it real or is it fake? What do you think?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Cheers,
> Peralta


I have the same model which I'm sure it's genuine.

I don't see a discrepancy in your watch but it's hard to see the crisp/sharpness of texts in your dial due to the image resolution.

First clue you may try and small water drop on the glass...if it's sapphire, the water drop would be in shape (not dispersed like a normal glass or hardlex of Seiko).

For other clues I'd leave it to others.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Peralta

ctnami said:


> I have the same model which I'm sure it's genuine.
> 
> I don't see a discrepancy in your watch but it's hard to see the crisp/sharpness of texts in your dial due to the image resolution.
> 
> First clue you may try and small water drop on the glass...if it's sapphire, the water drop would be in shape (not dispersed like a normal glass or hardlex of Seiko).
> 
> For other clues I'd leave it to others.
> 
> Hope it helps.


That helped me a lot! Thank you for your reply and the photos.

I noticed while looking at various photos online that usually the reference number and serial number are engraved on the back of the watch.

None can be seen in the pictures sent to me by the seller. Could you please check how it is on your watch? 

Thanks in advance

Peralta


----------



## ctnami

Peralta said:


> That helped me a lot! Thank you for your reply and the photos.
> 
> I noticed while looking at various photos online that usually the reference number and serial number are engraved on the back of the watch.
> 
> None can be seen in the pictures sent to me by the seller. Could you please check how it is on your watch?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Peralta
> View attachment 16672261


I checked the caseback and the discrepancy was found. There are both model No. and serial number at the same area.

Your watch seems strange for this point.


----------



## Peralta

ctnami said:


> I checked the caseback and the discrepancy was found. There are both model No. and serial number at the same area.
> 
> Your watch seems strange for this point.
> View attachment 16672320


thank you so much!

So I better keep my hands off of it.
The offer was too good to be true, as it usually is.

again, thanks for your help


----------



## jamesbiz

ctnami said:


> The dial may be strange, compared to the specimen on the official website.


In what way?


----------



## jamesbiz

jamesbiz said:


> Movement looks good. But obviously, as we all know by now, it’s not hard to get these non branded movements. I got a really good deal on it looks brand new, aside from some marks on the back case, from what appears to have been someone changing the battery. No box or papers . I don’t normally like talking money, but I paid $350 for it. Figured I could at least flip it, while also learning about newer models.
> View attachment 16656143


So any of you guys have experience with these models?


----------



## Bear1845

jamesbiz, it looks good to me for a ladies watch but I've never seen that model other than surfing the web for all the images I could find of it.


----------



## bobcatdiesel

If the serial number checks out with Tag Heuer, is that pretty good indicator that the watch is real? Or are the fakes good enough to make the serial number check out?


----------



## Jim Dollares

bobcatdiesel said:


> If the serial number checks out with Tag Heuer, is that pretty good indicator that the watch is real? Or are the fakes good enough to make the serial number check out?


It is one positive sign but not proof in itself, when fakers come across a legit serial number they can produce thousands of a watch with that serial number


----------



## jamesbiz

bobcatdiesel said:


> If the serial number checks out with Tag Heuer, is that pretty good indicator that the watch is real? Or are the fakes good enough to make the serial number check out?


The fakes many times use real numbers. x 1000 watches. Sometimes you might get lucky and they use the wrong number tho. Maybe it’s a 50/50 shot really. But no. Never use it to verify a watch is real. Only use it to verify it’s fake


----------



## jamesbiz

You know what I don’t understand? Why people buy watches that are clearly being sold from China.








TAG Heuer Aquaracer Blue Men's Watch - WAY201B.BA0927 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TAG Heuer Aquaracer Blue Men's Watch - WAY201B.BA0927 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I get it if they want fakes. But they are paying full prices, so they are buying as if it’s real. Why???

I kinda wanna say, that they deserve what they get. This is just laziness, ignorance, and greed. At least watches in the US, you can assume a layman might feel safe. But buying directly from literally the place that makes all the fakes??
And the fact that eBay even allows this to happen. No one in China, should even be allowed to sell ANY brand name item. Period.


----------



## jamesbiz

Jeez. They are getting better. Look at the pip. And even the box is better now.
I don’t think I could tell the box is fake. At least not from pictures.








TAG Heuer Aquaracer Blue Men's Watch - WAY1112BA0928 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TAG Heuer Aquaracer Blue Men's Watch - WAY1112BA0928 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## CauduroFromBrazil

Hi, I'm from Brazil so I wanna start apologies for my bad grammar.
Then I will ask you your help, I`m new here and I bought a CV2014-0 in a bank action, they do a lot of paws in the bank here in Brazil, it's one of the biggest bank in the country and its owned by the government, they have a lot of bureaucratic.
So the only pics I have it's this, and I already payed, so now I`m here to ask your help.

I can only refused the item and get my money back, in the banks office, in front the employees that will give to my watch, so I need help to spot the red flags.

can you help me? what is it the most easy things to spot a fake?
my appointment in the banks office it's July 24, so I have some days to study it.


----------



## imagwai

CauduroFromBrazil said:


> Hi, I'm from Brazil so I wanna start apologies for my bad grammar.
> Then I will ask you your help, I`m new here and I bought a CV2014-0 in a bank action, they do a lot of paws in the bank here in Brazil, it's one of the biggest bank in the country and its owned by the government, they have a lot of bureaucratic.
> So the only pics I have it's this, and I already payed, so now I`m here to ask your help.
> 
> I can only refused the item and get my money back, in the banks office, in front the employees that will give to my watch, so I need help to spot the red flags.
> 
> can you help me? what is it the most easy things to spot a fake?
> my appointment in the banks office it's July 24, so I have some days to study it.
> View attachment 16745922
> View attachment 16745921


It can be difficult to discern a fake from pictures online, but impossible when the photos are this bad I'm afraid. I can't tell you any "obvious" signs either. They're only obvious to someone if they are familiar with the overall quality of Swiss watches from this brand. It's something that comes from experience, not from reading a short online post. And in the case of high-quality fakes, it is not always obvious at all.


----------



## jamesbiz




----------



## maddog122

hello everyone
i purchased a tag heuer monaco gulf from a dealer on amazon and i believe its fake. no serial number and i cant find one that looks like what i recieved please take a look at the photos and let me know all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Orange_GT3

maddog122 said:


> hello everyone
> i purchased a tag heuer monaco gulf from a dealer on amazon and i believe its fake. no serial number and i cant find one that looks like what i recieved please take a look at the photos and let me know all help is greatly appreciated


It's definitely a fake. The remnant crown/blue blob between the pushers is a big giveaway!

Honestly, you should never have even considered buying a limited edition model like this from Amazon. No reputable dealer of Swiss, mechanical watches, sells them on Amazon.

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## CauduroFromBrazil

CauduroFromBrazil said:


> Hi, I'm from Brazil so I wanna start apologies for my bad grammar.
> Then I will ask you your help, I`m new here and I bought a CV2014-0 in a bank action, they do a lot of paws in the bank here in Brazil, it's one of the biggest bank in the country and its owned by the government, they have a lot of bureaucratic.
> So the only pics I have it's this, and I already payed, so now I`m here to ask your help.
> 
> I can only refused the item and get my money back, in the banks office, in front the employees that will give to my watch, so I need help to spot the red flags.
> 
> can you help me? what is it the most easy things to spot a fake?
> my appointment in the banks office it's July 24, so I have some days to study it.
> View attachment 16745922
> View attachment 16745921


HI guys, I just pick up my watch, what do you think?


----------



## jamesbiz

I'm not going to give you a 100% answer, as my carrera experience isn't that much, but I can't see any issues, and the things I do know about, all look accurate. Have you removed any links? The pins and tubes are ALWAYS wrong


----------



## maddog122

Orange_GT3 said:


> It's definitely a fake. The remnant crown/blue blob between the pushers is a big giveaway!
> 
> Honestly, you should never have even considered buying a limited edition model like this from Amazon. No reputable dealer of Swiss, mechanical watches, sells them on Amazon.
> 
> I hope you can get your money back.


Hi orange gt3. Thanks for the help. Yes I got my money back from Amazon. Took about a week and I think I may have gotten the seller banned .if anybody's on Amazon and sees a company called Barnaby authorized. Stay away. They are selling fake tag heuers out of New Jersey. Next steps are reporting them to the FBI. Will keep you guys posted. Again, thank you for the help.


----------



## plexus87

Hello,
Who can tell me whats wrong with this Tag Heuer professional 984.013B? (Photos below
It should be that watch from movie, but there’s definitely something wrong with it.
Gold plating looks very different compared to others I can find on internet.
There are some lines on case, but not scratch marks but in plating itself. Plating color is different also. Looks like it was polished. Only one part seems original plated - small buckle clasp (photo 5).
It looks to me like the watch was re-plated or even someone took stainless steel 980.913 and plated it with gold…
Any opinion would be great!

thanks


----------



## Jim Dollares

Yes agree, that doesn't look right. Wouldn't pay anything for that


----------



## jamesbiz

I don't think it's fake. But boy is it in bad condition. Was it replated? Isn't supposed to be all polished like that either.


----------



## plexus87

jamesbiz said:


> I don't think it's fake. But boy is it in bad condition. Was it replated? Isn't supposed to be all polished like that either.


Seller clarified it was replated


----------



## jbtb0777

Hey all, would love your thoughts on this Heuer Chronograph. Does it look redialed and does the movement match? Was the caseback replaced? Looks like a Valjoux 69. Thanks all!


----------



## jamesbiz

Guys. Lol guys.


----------



## Maciej Dec

Hello 
I'm thinking about buying this one from chrono24, serial number checks with TAG warranty database but I would like to know your opinion. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Turpinr

Looks ok to me.
Fakers have problems replicating the lume pip and cyclops but both look ok to me


----------



## Jim Dollares

Maciej Dec said:


> Hello
> I'm thinking about buying this one from chrono24, serial number checks with TAG warranty database but I would like to know your opinion. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 16891458
> 
> View attachment 16891457
> 
> View attachment 16891459
> 
> View attachment 16891456


The boxes and booklet having the old TAG logo is a red flag in my eyes


----------



## Maciej Dec

Turpinr said:


> Looks ok to me.
> Fakers have problems replicating the lume pip and cyclops but both look ok to me


Thanks! 


Jim Dollares said:


> The boxes and booklet having the old TAG logo is a red flag in my eyes


Thanks for spotting it. Per SN watch was first sold in June 2017, when did TAG logo change?


----------



## Turpinr

Jim Dollares said:


> The boxes and booklet having the old TAG logo is a red flag in my eyes


I'm not that clued up on boxes and booklets even though I've got 2 tags bought from AD's
The standard of fake watches these days gives me the heeby jeebies.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Maciej Dec said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks for spotting it. Per SN watch was first sold in June 2017, when did TAG logo change?


I am not entirely sure but the more modern "no arrow on the G" logo it first appeared in 2015, for example it is recognised in this Baselworld 2015 post below. However, it did take TAG a very long time to actually fully replace it, up until this year or so you could buy brand new cal 5 Carreras with the old logo









Baselworld 2015 - Preview


http://www.tagheuer.com/int-en/live/baselworld This year at Baselworld, TAG heuer will reveal one of its greatest jewels, perfect combination of raw...




tagheuerforums.com





On the link below we see that in both 2017 and 2018 TAG Heuer catalogues there were a few Aquaracer models still with the old logo.









HISTORY: TAG Heuer Aquaracer - Part 2 (2013/2018)


We continue our look at the long and voluminous history of the Aquaracer, this time focusing on the years 2013-2018. To visit part one of ...




tagheuerenthusiast.blogspot.com






It could just be as easy that the watch is sold pre-owned with a random older TAG box and booklet. I would at least ask the seller about why they have a different logo. We do know that incorrect and/or ****ty box is quite common among fakes and add to that the Aquaracer being faked A LOT. Personally I would only buy a used Aquaracer from a well known place like Watchfinder or similar Way too risky to be tricked by a well made fake, only to realise in 3-8 years later, during first service, that it was a fake all along.


----------



## Jim Dollares

And apparently I am not allowed to say S H I T T Y box in this extreme censored forum


----------



## Jim Dollares

Turpinr said:


> I'm not that clued up on boxes and booklets even though I've got 2 tags bought from AD's
> The standard of fake watches these days gives me the heeby jeebies.


Yeah one should be extremely paranoid about grey market or used Aquaracers. In a Swedish forum there was one watch bought and sold a couple of times among some forum members who enjoyed it, sold it on and so on. One of the owners even payed to have a written authenticity check by one of the country's most presitigious auction houses. Turned out to be a fake, and the 2, 3 or maybe 4 guys on the forum who had owned it had NO IDEA it was a fake.


----------



## Turpinr

Jim Dollares said:


> Yeah one should be extremely paranoid about grey market or used Aquaracers. In a Swedish forum there was one watch bought and sold a couple of times among some forum members who enjoyed it, sold it on and so on. One of the owners even payed to have a written authenticity check by one of the country's most presitigious auction houses. Turned out to be a fake, and the 2, 3 or maybe 4 guys on the forum who had owned it had NO IDEA it was a fake.


I nearly put 'fake Aquaracers' rather than 'fake watches' as that is what I had in mind.


----------



## jamesbiz

Maciej Dec said:


> Hello
> I'm thinking about buying this one from chrono24, serial number checks with TAG warranty database but I would like to know your opinion. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 16891458
> 
> View attachment 16891457
> 
> View attachment 16891459
> 
> View attachment 16891456


Everything looks good. Even the box.


----------



## jamesbiz

lol. Well, whether or not that's the right box, at least it's a real box. I'll be honest and say, I don't always have the right era box for all my watches... But I figure, a box is better than no box. The fake ones tho are pretty obvious. The TAG always looks like it was photocopied a few times over. That's always the give away. Never found a real one that didn't. It's like they all use the same print file. Or the same printers... Or hell, maybe it's just one company that makes all the boxes for everyone. But I have a box of like a dozen of these. Anyone that owns a tag, will see them for the fakes that they are. The new boxes are even easier, because that little black border on the inside of the box, is supposed to be flat and shiny like wood ( kinda like some of the nicer boxes did), but the fakes use a soft thin material. Dead give away. And yet, I go on ebay, and these sellers have dozens or 100's of sales, with glowing feedback going back a long time.


----------



## Jae Arr

Bought this on chrono24 from a very reputable seller. I've had a small seed of doubt, even though I was able to register with tag and it accepted the SN just fine. The clasp is super weird in that the pushers fight one another to open/close, instead of gliding by one another. It's like the maker didn't know how physics work? Anyway...


----------



## Drystery

Hello

I have been looking at this watch on chrono24 and also it is listed on eBay as well.

Any insight into this?





































I reached out to the seller for the SN and that came back as the same watch in the listing but was hoping to get some insight on how it looks as I have heard the SN is not 100%. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## jamesbiz

Drystery said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been looking at this watch on chrono24 and also it is listed on eBay as well.
> 
> Any insight into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reached out to the seller for the SN and that came back as the same watch in the listing but was hoping to get some insight on how it looks as I have heard the SN is not 100%. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Some better pictures would be nice, but it's still fake of course. That bezel lume is more than enough. As far as SN. If the SN shows up on the tag heuer site, that means it's registered and was sold by a dealer. The tag stickers are all still there. And I highly doubt the seller is offering a tag heuer warranty, which is what the SN showing up would mean. The fact that the seller provides that little guarantee card, shows they aren't just someone that bought a watch themselves from an AD, and are now reselling it. So I assume he has more watches for sale?


----------



## Drystery

jamesbiz said:


> Some better pictures would be nice, but it's still fake of course. That bezel lume is more than enough. As far as SN. If the SN shows up on the tag heuer site, that means it's registered and was sold by a dealer. The tag stickers are all still there. And I highly doubt the seller is offering a tag heuer warranty, which is what the SN showing up would mean. The fact that the seller provides that little guarantee card, shows they aren't just someone that bought a watch themselves from an AD, and are now reselling it. So I assume he has more watches for sale?


Yes, he has more watches for sale. One is another Aquaracer but a black dial instead.


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> Some better pictures would be nice, but it's still fake of course. That bezel lume is more than enough. As far as SN. If the SN shows up on the tag heuer site, that means it's registered and was sold by a dealer. The tag stickers are all still there. And I highly doubt the seller is offering a tag heuer warranty, which is what the SN showing up would mean. The fact that the seller provides that little guarantee card, shows they aren't just someone that bought a watch themselves from an AD, and are now reselling it. So I assume he has more watches for sale?


I'm glad you picked up on the lume pip as that was what caught my eye 👍


----------



## Jim Dollares

Drystery said:


> Yes, he has more watches for sale. One is another Aquaracer but a black dial instead.


If this **** is listed on c24, report it. Ebay is obviously an endless ocean of criminals and fakes and ebay dont care but I have seen c24 at least do something all the times I report fakes on their platform.


----------



## Drystery

Turpinr said:


> I'm glad you picked up on the lume pip as that was what caught my eye 👍





Jim Dollares said:


> If this **** is listed on c24, report it. Ebay is obviously an endless ocean of criminals and fakes and ebay dont care but I have seen c24 at least do something all the times I report fakes on their platform.


Wow thanks for the feedback. I will definitely go ahead and report. Anything specific to mention? Is the bezel lume the only item that gave it away? I want to provide some detail when submitting the report. 

This forum just saved me a good amount of money.


----------



## Turpinr

Drystery said:


> Wow thanks for the feedback. I will definitely go ahead and report. Anything specific to mention? Is the bezel lume the only item that gave it away? I want to provide some detail when submitting the report.
> 
> This forum just saved me a good amount of money.


The bezel lume pip is the only tell i can see but there have been other fake Aquaracers (on here) where I can't see anything.


----------



## J.A.H

Also the sticker hang tag is like the fake ones. As far as i can see by pics


----------



## jamesbiz

Drystery said:


> Wow thanks for the feedback. I will definitely go ahead and report. Anything specific to mention? Is the bezel lume the only item that gave it away? I want to provide some detail when submitting the report.
> 
> This forum just saved me a good amount of money.


really would need some bigger pics.


----------



## Jim Dollares

jamesbiz said:


> really would need some bigger pics.


****ty photos, another common theme among criminals selling fake watches


----------



## Jae Arr

Turpinr said:


> I'm glad you picked up on the lume pip as that was what caught my eye 👍


What should looked for on the pip? No one commented on mine so now I'm on paranoid


----------



## jamesbiz

Jae Arr said:


> What should looked for on the pip? No one commented on mine so now I'm on paranoid


Weird. Thought I did. There is nothing wrong with your watch, or the lume as far as I can see. I don't understand tho. You were able to register a grey market watch with tag? Did it include warranty? And the fact that the SN was valid AND not already registered, is very good.


----------



## Jae Arr

jamesbiz said:


> Weird. Thought I did. There is nothing wrong with your watch, or the lume as far as I can see. I don't understand tho. You were able to register a grey market watch with tag? Did it include warranty? And the fact that the SN was valid AND not already registered, is very good.


It didnt have the card, but he gave the information to me via their database. The watch was bought 11/11/21, as thats when the warranty started according to TAG.

Huge sigh of relief that i didnt get screwed over, thank you for taking the time to check it out!


----------



## jamesbiz

Jae Arr said:


> It didnt have the card, but he gave the information to me via their database. The watch was bought 11/11/21, as thats when the warranty started according to TAG.
> 
> Huge sigh of relief that i didnt get screwed over, thank you for taking the time to check it out!


No problem.

Just to be clear tho. The watch was used? Sold as used? Warranty started on 11/11/21, but wasn't registered by the person that bought it? Just curious, for my own sake, so don't worry about your watch lol. I've actually never bought a watch from a dealer. Ever. So I've never gone through the experience, and can only get information second hand. I have bought watches direct from manufacturer, or from a dealer offloading grey market watches, either for themselves, or for the manufacturers. But obviously none of those come with instructions. 

There was a time I worked for World Of Watches. Like 1999-2002. They made us remove the serial numbers from the back cases. My dad was their in house watch maker. I just did QC and shipping. I was too young to understand tho, but now it's like " no! Don't damage the watches!". But manufactures did not want those watches ever coming back to them. "ghost watches" . lol. 

You know what else is funny. I just bought a 2000, that was more than likely QCed by me in 2001...


----------



## jamesbiz

Hey guys. Is this real?








(1) TAG Heuer OEM Blank International Warranty Guarantee Card -Worldwide Ship | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (1) TAG Heuer OEM Blank International Warranty Guarantee Card -Worldwide Ship at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





He has sold 100's. But they are so easy to fake. I've compared them to some that I have, but it's hard to tell, and obviously tag isn't going to print them all 100% exact over a 20 year period. I also have a few hundred of these to sell, but don't want to compete against someone selling fakes.


----------



## Maciej Dec

Hello again!
The previous one I've posted pictures of before didn't work out so I kept looking and currently I'm close to seal the deal on another one- this time it's greef. I just wanted to know your opinion before I pull the trigger. 
Seller provided me SN and it checks in database, but as I learned from reading this topic, it doesn't proof anything 
The thing that caught me eye was that in the original pictures on ch24 the bezel was misaligned so I asked the seller to send me picture with bezel point at 12, but still it looks a bit off- is that normal?
Once again, I will appreciate your advise!


----------



## jamesbiz

. We need more info on the watch and or seller 


nvm found him.Tho seller is private. So can't vet him.

Ok, so he's saying this is pre owned and slightly worn and produced in 2019. 

ok so the warranty expired a couple days ago. So that explains why he's selling it lol. 

honestly, I'm not seeing any issues. Ask him if he has any extra links, and take a pic of that and the pin/tube

If you have the money to spare, I'd say get it. Worse case scenario, make sure you have financial recourse. Don't be sending cash or check lol. 

If you like the watch, get it. When we tell someone on here a watch is fake, you can see many tell tale signs.


----------



## Jim Dollares

@Maciej Dec I don't know man, that shade of green doesn't look right to me. It could just be his camera or colours coming off wrong in the photos.

The real dial in person looks more like this one









TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M säljes av en Privatsäljare på Chrono24 för 48 363 kr


TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M Annons: 48 363 kr TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M, Referensnummer WAY2015.BA0927; Stål; Automatisk; Skick Mycket bra; År 2019; Klocka med original




www.chrono24.se





A similar olive dialed believe to be fake was discussed in the TAG Heuer forum recently









Is my TAG Heuer Authentic? All questions here please


Apparently not, though it's more reddish plum than purple in truth...




tagheuerforums.com


----------



## Jim Dollares

This article by Monochrome also shows what the dial should look like, as I remember it looking in person



















TAG Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Green Dial - Hands-On, Specs & Price


TAG goes green with an eye-catching new version of its signature dive watch. Meet the new TAG Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Green Dial (hands-on).




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Jim Dollares

IIRC Bruce Williams did an excellent video review of this exact model on youtube, watch that one, his video is really capturing how the dial looks in person. Definitely no dull olive green


----------



## jamesbiz

Jim Dollares said:


> This article by Monochrome also shows what the dial should look like, as I remember it looking in person
> 
> View attachment 16910541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Green Dial - Hands-On, Specs & Price
> 
> 
> TAG goes green with an eye-catching new version of its signature dive watch. Meet the new TAG Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 Green Dial (hands-on).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


What you are seeing, is white lighting in the good pictures. And more yellow, or even sunlight, on the second. One is professional and the other is not. In fact, most pics I see for for sale watches, have the yellowish tint. Even the metal has a yellowish tint, compared to that good photo that is just clean steal. Yellow+green makes that nasty looking baby food puke color. Not to mention, the unusual design and cuts of the dial, mess with the light. I'm curious what it actually looks like in person now.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Hahaha I see now when I search for the reference on youtube, first result is this *******, well known for posting and selling fake TAG Heuer watches. He often posts "how to spot a fake watch" kind of videos to come off as trustworthy but all garbage. That he posts an olive green "way2015" tells you everything you need to know....


----------



## Jim Dollares

Found Bruce's video, stunning watch


----------



## Maciej Dec

Thanks for all your replies!! Seller send me picture of spare links


----------



## jamesbiz

holy ****. It is fake.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Told you so


----------



## Maciej Dec

Wow, looks like you saved me from paying a lot of money for a fake watch! I owe you one 🍺 guys, thanks!! I think picture of pin and tube will be first question I ask sellers from now on


----------



## jamesbiz

Maciej Dec said:


> Wow, looks like you saved me from paying a lot of money for a fake watch! I own you one 🍺 guys, thanks!! I think picture of pin and tube will be first question I ask sellers from now on


No. You owe Jim.... 

And the pin tube trick only works for used watches. No one will be removing a link from a new watch just to show you.


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> holy ****. It is fake.


How can you tell it's fake by the pin tube.Ive seen you mention it before and these above just look like generic ones??
I dropped one out of my Breitling Colt last week when I was putting an extra link in.It's in the Bracelet pin and tube graveyard in the sky now


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> How can you tell it's fake by the pin tube.Ive seen you mention it before and these above just look like generic ones??
> I dropped one out of my Breitling Colt last week when I was putting an extra link in.It's in the Bracelet pin and tube graveyard in the sky now


It's exactly that. A generic pin and tube. High end watches have a tube with two notches, and a pin with one offset notch. Offset, so that you can insert it from either side and it will still align with the notch. So far, the only pin/tubes I've seen with one single center notch, is some bracelets that attach to the case with a pin and tube. Kirium. Alterego. But ONLY the pin at the case. They don't get removed or used as often. But normal links can wear out, so the dual notch gives it a few more years of use before it gets too loose. Might be one of the forrmula ones too, but can't recall. Also, some of the older omega speedmasters have the center notch. It's just cheaper to make I guess. Each different model has slightly different offsets. Which is annoying as hell when you're trying to match them up, because even if a pin fits into a tube, it could still be the wrong tube. For reference, I deal with watch parts, so I have handled THOUSANDS of pins and tubes.

I very rarely handle Breitlings anymore, so I'm not sure what they have, but I assume it's the same. Actually, I think I do have some links. I'll check later.

lol that's a lot of words about a pin and tube haha.


----------



## Jae Arr

jamesbiz said:


> No problem.
> 
> Just to be clear tho. The watch was used? Sold as used? Warranty started on 11/11/21, but wasn't registered by the person that bought it? Just curious, for my own sake, so don't worry about your watch lol. I've actually never bought a watch from a dealer. Ever. So I've never gone through the experience, and can only get information second hand. I have bought watches direct from manufacturer, or from a dealer offloading grey market watches, either for themselves, or for the manufacturers. But obviously none of those come with instructions.
> 
> There was a time I worked for World Of Watches. Like 1999-2002. They made us remove the serial numbers from the back cases. My dad was their in house watch maker. I just did QC and shipping. I was too young to understand tho, but now it's like " no! Don't damage the watches!". But manufactures did not want those watches ever coming back to them. "ghost watches" . lol.
> 
> You know what else is funny. I just bought a 2000, that was more than likely QCed by me in 2001...


Watch was new. My assumption is someone bought from an AD, thus starting the warranty. Now, whether that was the dealer who sold it to me or not, i have no clue. Could have passed through some hands on trades, who knows. I only know this because, funny enough, there was someone in the Public Forum who had bought a TAG from a grey market dealer, went to register it, and it stated when the warranty started...and it was BEFORE he bought it. Everyone in the thread pointed out that the warranty starts once you purchase from an official store/AD.


----------



## SimpleFreak

Hi all, I'm considering to buy the Aquaracer WAY111C.BA0928, and the professional seller (with good reviews) on C24 has shared the below pic.

I understand that a single pic isn't the best way to check authenticity, but is there any obvious tell tale sign that could suggest its a fake?

I've seen the bezel lume pip mentioned on this thread but not sure what exactly to check on that.

Unfortunately the seller hasn't shared more pics because they have hundreds of watches and high volume of messages. I understand this point as another professional seller said the same for a Tissot I brought from there and all was good.

Will appreciate your help!


----------



## Jim Dollares

SimpleFreak said:


> Hi all, I'm considering to buy the Aquaracer WAY111C.BA0928, and the professional seller (with good reviews) on C24 has shared the below pic.
> 
> I understand that a single pic isn't the best way to check authenticity, but is there any obvious tell tale sign that could suggest its a fake?
> 
> I've seen the bezel lume pip mentioned on this thread but not sure what exactly to check on that.
> 
> Unfortunately the seller hasn't shared more pics because they have hundreds of watches and high volume of messages. I understand this point as another professional seller said the same for a Tissot I brought from there and all was good.
> 
> Will appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 16913990


Tricky to say from just that photo, but the lume pip does concern me slightly. Could just be the angle or the light in the photo but it looks like the lume fills the hole in a way it should not.

Here is one that was listed by Watchfinder, one of very few sellers I would trust buying an Aquaracer if not from AD:










And this is how TAG presents it on their own website:


----------



## SimpleFreak

Jim Dollares said:


> Tricky to say from just that photo, but the lume pip does concern me slightly. Could just be the angle or the light in the photo but it looks like the lume fills the hole in a way it should not.
> 
> Here is one that was listed by Watchfinder, one of very few sellers I would trust buying an Aquaracer if not from AD:
> 
> View attachment 16913998
> 
> 
> And this is how TAG presents it on their own website:
> 
> View attachment 16913997


Thanks for the quick reply! I asked the seller for a pic of the black version and got the below pic. Again, I understand not easy to tell but the lume appears filled here too?

Another point, these Aquaracers have dual color lume, green and blue. Any idea if a fake would be able to replicate that?


----------



## Turpinr

SimpleFreak said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I asked the seller for a pic of the black version and got the below pic. Again, I understand not easy to tell but the lume appears filled here too?
> 
> Another point, these Aquaracers have dual color lume, green and blue. Any idea if a fake would be able to replicate that?
> 
> View attachment 16914016


Looking at Jim's pic, in comparison to the ones you've seen, the ones on C24 are definitely fake.
It's a good job really that a lot of these fakes have dodgy lume pips


----------



## Turpinr

Is the seller in the UK ?


----------



## SimpleFreak

Turpinr said:


> Is the seller in the UK ?


No, based in the UAE and has a rating of 4.82 (550+ reviews) which has left me bemused.


----------



## Turpinr

SimpleFreak said:


> No, based in the UAE and has a rating of 4.82 (550+ reviews) which has left me bemused.


I'd definitely pass on it.The lume pip being wrong would be enough for me.
Are there none for sale in the UK ?


----------



## SimpleFreak

Turpinr said:


> I'd definitely pass on it.The lume pip being wrong would be enough for me.
> Are there none for sale in the UK ?


I'm based in the UAE (same as the seller's location which is why I was interested in this). Looks like my VPN changed the location lol


----------



## Turpinr

SimpleFreak said:


> I'm based in the UAE (same as the seller's location which is why I was interested in this). Looks like my VPN changed the location lol


Ahhhh right 👍I couldn't see one from the UAE on C24 🤔


----------



## SimpleFreak

Turpinr said:


> Ahhhh right 👍I couldn't see one from the UAE on C24 🤔


So apparently its now out of stock lol. The seller’s got several other Tag Heuer listed though.


----------



## Turpinr

SimpleFreak said:


> So apparently its now out of stock lol. The seller’s got several other Tag Heuer listed though.


What's the name of the seller ?


----------



## SimpleFreak

Turpinr said:


> What's the name ?


Mona Watches. Here's one listing from them: 






TAG Heuer Aquaracer WAY1112.BA0928 | Ref. WAY1112.BA0928 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 8 TAG Heuer ref. WAY1112.BA0928 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. WAY1112.BA0928 watch.




www.chrono24.ae


----------



## Turpinr

SimpleFreak said:


> Mona Watches. Here's one listing from them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer WAY1112.BA0928 | Ref. WAY1112.BA0928 Watches on Chrono24
> 
> 
> Find low prices for 8 TAG Heuer ref. WAY1112.BA0928 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. WAY1112.BA0928 watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.ae


That one looks ok but going by the fact that the other AR is fake, best to stay away.
And how many of the photos on this site are of actual watches ???


----------



## SimpleFreak

Turpinr said:


> That one looks ok but going by the fact that the other AR is fake, best to stay away.
> And how many of the photos on this site are of actual watches ???


I think all the pics of their listings are generic ones. The pics of the two ARs I shared above I got it from them via chat.

Even though C24 does offer the escrow service and 14-day return, I’ll keep looking for other options.


----------



## Turpinr

SimpleFreak said:


> I think all the pics of their listings are generic ones. The pics of the two ARs I shared above I got it from them via chat.
> 
> Even though C24 does offer the escrow service and 14-day return, I’ll keep looking for other options.


Yes a lot of those pics are of the same watch.As soon as one alarm bell gets triggered, it's time to look elsewhere🤔
I've had my AR on today and always find it comfortable and smart 👍


----------



## jamesbiz

SimpleFreak said:


> Hi all, I'm considering to buy the Aquaracer WAY111C.BA0928, and the professional seller (with good reviews) on C24 has shared the below pic.
> 
> I understand that a single pic isn't the best way to check authenticity, but is there any obvious tell tale sign that could suggest its a fake?
> 
> I've seen the bezel lume pip mentioned on this thread but not sure what exactly to check on that.
> 
> Unfortunately the seller hasn't shared more pics because they have hundreds of watches and high volume of messages. I understand this point as another professional seller said the same for a Tissot I brought from there and all was good.
> 
> Will appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 16913990


so fake lol. I like how they removed some stickers, as if that matters. Where'd they go? Stickers get removed by dealers. And they didn't even remove the right ones.


----------



## SimpleFreak

Thanks! Sorry but can you please explain what you mean about the stickers? Just for my reference please.


----------



## jamesbiz

SimpleFreak said:


> Thanks! Sorry but can you please explain what you mean about the stickers? Just for my reference please.


don't go off based on this tho. It's just a quirk that sometimes works or doesn't. The fakes are always brand new and include all the stickers on the tag. When you buy from a dealer, they remove some stickers and put them somewhere else. I don't know the exact details.


----------



## SimpleFreak

jamesbiz said:


> don't go off based on this tho. It's just a quirk that sometimes works or doesn't. The fakes are always brand new and include all the stickers on the tag. When you buy from a dealer, they remove some stickers and put them somewhere else. I don't know the exact details.


I see, thanks! that makes sense!


----------



## Jim Dollares

@SimpleFreak Yeah stay away from this criminal seller, I see they have 143 TAG Heuers listed, mainly consisting of the most common faked models. I quickly looked at a couple and quickly found a couple more fakes. Doesn't matter if they have good rating, just means there are hundreds of customers who have been scammed and are now wearing "well made" fakes, thinking they got the real deal and gave a good rating.

Perhaps these criminals also sell the occasional genuine piece but who would want to take their chances with something like this.


----------



## Jim Dollares

In many of their listings they mainly use official product renders, as a customer you'll have no idea what you are getting


----------



## jamesbiz

Jim Dollares said:


> @SimpleFreak Yeah stay away from this criminal seller, I see they have 143 TAG Heuers listed, mainly consisting of the most common faked models. I quickly looked at a couple and quickly found a couple more fakes. Doesn't matter if they have good rating, just means there are hundreds of customers who have been scammed and are now wearing "well made" fakes, thinking they got the real deal and gave a good rating.
> 
> Perhaps these criminals also sell the occasional genuine piece but who would want to take their chances with something like this.


what I'm curious about, is how many of the sellers thing they are selling real watches? The sellers I took down on ebay, those were criminals. But some of these places are huge and have been around awhile, and I almost think they are getting scammed too. Not that I'm excusing it. They probably got great deals, and greed overcame judgement. 

I'll be honest. I see these sellers on ebay making hundreds of thousands of dollars, while I'm strugging to make enough sales to pay the bills, and a part of me is envious.


----------



## SimpleFreak

jamesbiz said:


> what I'm curious about, is *how many of the sellers thing they are selling real watches?* The sellers I took down on ebay, those were criminals. *But some of these places are huge and have been around awhile, and I almost think they are getting scammed too. *Not that I'm excusing it. They probably got great deals, and greed overcame judgement.


I wouldn't be surprised that even they're not aware that the watch is fake - perhaps not all of them but some of their listings.

The seller I linked above, the good ratings could fool anyone!


----------



## Jim Dollares

jamesbiz said:


> what I'm curious about, is how many of the sellers thing they are selling real watches? The sellers I took down on ebay, those were criminals. But some of these places are huge and have been around awhile, and I almost think they are getting scammed too. Not that I'm excusing it. They probably got great deals, and greed overcame judgement.
> 
> I'll be honest. I see these sellers on ebay making hundreds of thousands of dollars, while I'm strugging to make enough sales to pay the bills, and a part of me is envious.


You feel like the perfect guy to get away with such scam James  no ****ty cheap pins in watches from James' Genuine Luxury Status Brand New Watches Ltd.


----------



## Turpinr

Jim Dollares said:


> You feel like the perfect guy to get away with such scam James  no ****ty cheap pins in watches from James' Genuine Luxury Status Brand New Watches Ltd.


I think the best (worst) fake I've seen was one where the red and green logo had the colours the wrong way round
Other watches looked like they'd been crafted from tin foil.
It's a pity they're still not do sh1tty


----------



## jamesbiz

Jim Dollares said:


> You feel like the perfect guy to get away with such scam James  no ****ty cheap pins in watches from James' Genuine Luxury Status Brand New Watches Ltd.


lol like I said before, if I were to do this, NO ONE would ever know. And if I were to PRODUCE these? oh man, all bets would be off. Then again, they don't care, because they can make 1000's and 1000's of these, and still make money. But a perfectionist lol. If i were to make fake watches, they might as well be real haha


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> I think the best (worst) fake I've seen was one where the red and green logo had the colours the wrong way round
> Other watches looked like they'd been crafted from tin foil.
> It's a pity they're still not do sh1tty


have any of you guys personally dealt with these watches? Because if you are scared NOW, try actually handling these yourself. That, will scare you.


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> have any of you guys personally dealt with these watches? Because if you are scared NOW, try actually handling these yourself. That, will scare you.


I wouldn't buy an Aquaracer from anywhere else but an AD, which is what I did.
There's no way i could pick out a super-fake which is why I mentioned the older fakes which were bl00dy horrendous


----------



## andrew8888

Hi everyone, new to the forum and the watch world. Could anyone give me any insight into whether these are real or fake? Would very much appreciate it.


----------



## jamesbiz

andrew8888 said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum and the watch world. Could anyone give me any insight into whether these are real or fake? Would very much appreciate it.


oh yeah, all fakey fake fake.


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> I wouldn't buy an Aquaracer from anywhere else but an AD, which is what I did.
> There's no way i could pick out a super-fake which is why I mentioned the older fakes which were bl00dy horrendous


lol and I've never bought from an AD in my entire life  . But I understand it wouldn't be fair for me to judge anyone else. If someone can afford it, always go AD. If you can't afford it, either take the risk, lower expectations, or wait till you can. Sucks tho that the Used market is completely ruined.


----------



## J.A.H

The double notched tube is like this on the Senna bracelets.
The other standard F1 bracelets use cotterpins as far as i know. Arrow on the inside of the links type pin.


----------



## jamesbiz

J.A.H said:


> The double notched tube is like this on the Senna bracelets.
> The other standard F1 bracelets use cotterpins as far as i know. Arrow on the inside of the links type pin.


The formula 1's with ceramic use the tube/pin style as well.


----------



## OmegaAlphaMan

Hello, I recently acquired a Tag Heuer Carrera WBN2012 (Chrono24 dealer). The watch appears to be authentic from what I can tell upon close inspection with a loupe, but I don't have any experience authenticating these. I'm going by what I've read. My concern is the serial number as it does not show any results when searching the Tag Heuer warranty check website. The model number and serial number look like they are engraved properly on the back of the watch. Is this a definitive check that there is something wrong with authenticity?


----------



## J.A.H

jamesbiz said:


> The formula 1's with ceramic use the tube/pin style as well.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## OmegaAlphaMan

OmegaAlphaMan said:


> Hello, I recently acquired a Tag Heuer Carrera WBN2012 (Chrono24 dealer). The watch appears to be authentic from what I can tell upon close inspection with a loupe, but I don't have any experience authenticating these. I'm going by what I've read. My concern is the serial number as it does not show any results when searching the Tag Heuer warranty check website. The model number and serial number look like they are engraved properly on the back of the watch. Is this a definitive check that there is something wrong with authenticity?


Just to follow up on this for others who may be checking...The Tag Heuer warranty check website does display information for serial number watches when the warranty card has been activated through an authorized dealer. However, if it was not or maybe a gray market purchase, the warranty information will not show and there will be no results for that serial number. I've checked the serial numbers before and after mine (both are valid), and really examined the watch closely with a loupe. Everything looks flawless and I'm satisfied this is legitimate Tag Heuer.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

We've said it before, and I'll say it again - confirming serial numbers on a Tag Heuer watch is by no means a reliable method to validate whether the watch is genuine. I repeat - this is not a reliable method! Sure, it can be used as a quick and dirty tool to rule out any fakes (i.e. if the serial number is for a different model). However, some scammers have used real serial numbers and applied them to multiple fake watches of the same model. Also, as stated above, some genuine watches may not have serial numbers for which the TAG Heuer warranty site will not display.

So - you can have a fake watch for which the SN "checks out", or you can have a genuine watch where the SN doesn't appear. Nowadays, the fake TAG's look very close to the genuine models. This particularly applies to the Aquaracer and Formula 1 series.

The best protection against buying a fake TAG is to buy the seller or purchase from an AD.


----------



## jamesbiz

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> . Nowadays, the fake TAG's look very close to the genuine models. This particularly applies to the Aquaracer and Formula 1 series.


I haven't even messed with the Carreras and have no idea how good THEY are. Aside from the H link bracelet tell, which I'm not even sure applies to very high end fakes. Maybe they look so good lol that I haven't figured them out yet. Scary thought.


----------



## DaveE6782

Any help on the authenticity of this. Found during a house clearance


----------



## Rswarts1

Hi guys, looking for a little help. Just bought this from a longtime eBay seller of watches with 100% satisfaction. He bought it gray market 3 years ago. I brought it to my local watch shop (unfortunately no Tag dealer in Bend Oregon) and he took the case off and looked it over very well and thought it was legit but I wanted to run it by you guys. I called Tag with the serial number that comes up with a warranty code and she said it was misrecorded with the serial number but that its for the correct watch but it was originally from a store in Italy. sounds a little fishy. Has original box tags and papers. What do you think? Don't mind the strap I have a thing for this old beat up one haha


----------



## OmegaAlphaMan

The Calibre 5 movement has changed with different variations. Here is a picture from the Calbre Corner website that may help for comparison...


----------



## Rswarts1

I’m thinking my movement doesn’t look exactly like any of those. So fake?


----------



## OmegaAlphaMan

Move the automatic winder to the same position as the left hand image and it may be easier to compare. Try uploading a new picture in that position and others may also chime in.


----------



## jamesbiz

OmegaAlphaMan said:


> The Calibre 5 movement has changed with different variations. Here is a picture from the Calbre Corner website that may help for comparison...
> View attachment 16941366


huh, interesting. I've never seen the pics like that before. Side by side. tho weird that they included the movement ring. Does it give more info about them? I'm assuming one is chronometer.


----------



## OmegaAlphaMan

jamesbiz said:


> huh, interesting. I've never seen the pics like that before. Side by side. tho weird that they included the movement ring. Does it give more info about them? I'm assuming one is chronometer.


Yes, these can be an ETA 2824 or a Sellita SW200-1 
Link is here : https://calibercorner.com/tag-heuer-caliber-5/


----------



## Orange_GT3

DaveE6782 said:


> Any help on the authenticity of this. Found during a house clearance


Piece of junk.


----------



## Rswarts1

Any more thoughts on the authenticity of the aquaracer? I unfortunately can’t get the cover back off easily without the tool at the watch shop.


----------



## Rswarts1

Here’s images of the pins and tubes from when he had some links removed from The bracelet as well if that helps


----------



## Jim Dollares

@Rswarts1 

This is a tricky one. Im getting paranoid with these Aquaracers and I have gone back to your post a couple of times. My first thought was that something "feels off" with your watch. But if fake, it is very well made.

The lume pip maaaaybe looks a bit too flat and with too little spacing around it. My suggestion to you is to look at this Bruce Williams video, he goes into some serious makro video that you can useas a comparison point for yours. Based on your photo it is hard to say if the lume pip really looks like this one shown in Bruce's video for example















And maaaaaybe your date magnifier magnifies a little less than it should? Hard to tell from photos.

Your caseback also looks a little darker, rougher but again, could just be the photo!

Use videos like the one by Bruce to compare makro details and hopefully you will notice no deviations.


----------



## Turpinr

Jim Dollares said:


> @Rswarts1
> 
> This is a tricky one. Im getting paranoid with these Aquaracers and I have gone back to your post a couple of times. My first thought was that something "feels off" with your watch. But if fake, it is very well made.
> 
> The lume pip maaaaybe looks a bit too flat and with too little spacing around it. My suggestion to you is to look at this Bruce Williams video, he goes into some serious makro video that you can useas a comparison point for yours. Based on your photo it is hard to say if the lume pip really looks like this one shown in Bruce's video for example
> 
> View attachment 16942566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maaaaaybe your date magnifier magnifies a little less than it should? Hard to tell from photos.
> 
> Your caseback also looks a little darker, rougher but again, could just be the photo!
> 
> Use videos like the one by Bruce to compare makro details and hopefully you will notice no deviations.


The lume pip looks ok but the case back looks rough  to me.
The case back looks like the tool facing it up needed a tip change, giving the finish a plucked look which happens with stainless steel when the tip has gone.








I can't really get a good pic with my phone of my older Aquaracer but if I checked the finish with a surf tester it wouldn't be far off the CLA of a ground finish.
Obviously if the finish is so rough all the buffing in the world won't leave it with the right brushed finish.


----------



## Rswarts1

thanks guys! it’s crazy these fakes could be good seems like a lot of wasted effort by someone lol here some new pics of the case and the best pic of pip I can find. My triangle is definitely recessed in the bezel but I can’t tell without a magnifying glass if the pip is exact. The lume is very good and uniform all Over. Do the pics of my pin and tubes tell you anything else?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Rswarts1 said:


> Here’s images of the pins and tubes from when he had some links removed from The bracelet as well if that helps


Perhaps @jamesbiz can provide some comment, as I know he's often mentioned the pins from TAG watches are distinct.


----------



## OmegaAlphaMan

You should invest in a simple loupe to help examine the details close up. I got these lighted ones for $12
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QMMJ41M/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jamesbiz

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Perhaps @jamesbiz can provide some comment, as I know he's often mentioned the pins from TAG watches are distinct.


those are in fact the wrong pins. The bezel pips are getting way better. That almost looks like an insert. But if you look closely at that pic Jim posted, the real thing for the ceramic bezels, seems to be an insert with a thin metal surround. While metal bezels have no gap, the ceramic ones do have a slight gap. 


I really need to find the time to take some comparison shots for you guys soon.


----------



## jamesbiz

Rswarts1 said:


> View attachment 16942099
> 
> Here’s images of the pins and tubes from when he had some links removed from The bracelet as well if that helps


First, completely fake. Second, why the heck are there two different length pins lol. 

You know, the funny thing is. These things always have a chance of having a replacement bracelet too. I see those on ebay all the time. Or aftermarket pins to refresh a bracelet. Tho that would have to be quite a used bracelet.


----------



## OmegaAlphaMan

I don't think that is a valid serial number for this watch model. Nothing even close to that number shows up on the Tag Heuer verification website.


----------



## Rswarts1

So I 100% don’t have a metal ring surrounding the Lume pip… bummer ok looks like I’m contacting eBay and telling them it’s a fake. I just received it yesterday so they haven’t released my funds to seller yet maybe I’ll get lucky and get it back. Thanks for all the help guys great forum!


----------



## jamesbiz

Rswarts1 said:


> So I 100% don’t have a metal ring surrounding the Lume pip… bummer ok looks like I’m contacting eBay and telling them it’s a fake. I just received it yesterday so they haven’t released my funds to seller yet maybe I’ll get lucky and get it back. Thanks for all the help guys great forum!


You are getting your money back 100% no matter what. Doesn't matter if the seller has your money or not. You, as a buyer, are protected by EBAY, no matter what happens on the sellers end. No lucky required. You don't have to contact ebay. Contact the seller first. See what they say. If that doesn't work, just open a return, giving the specific reasons. They no longer have the option of authenticity, but just say it doesn't match description. You will then be required to return the watch, and will get your money back within 2 days of delivery. That's it. No fuss no muss. 

Sucks for the seller tho, cause he probably got ripped off along the way by another seller. So give them a chance first.


----------



## Rswarts1

So I requested a return this am and seller promptly authorized it , a return label was sent to me and I sent watch back already. He then messaged me and apologized and honestly I don’t think he had any idea that he was sold a fake a few years ago. Stand up guy. I appreciate everyone’s help on here! No to continue the search. I torn between another of these or a 42mm seamaster planet ocean with the gray bezel. Have to see what I can find!


----------



## Jim Dollares

jamesbiz said:


> You are getting your money back 100% no matter what. Doesn't matter if the seller has your money or not. You, as a buyer, are protected by EBAY, no matter what happens on the sellers end. No lucky required. You don't have to contact ebay. Contact the seller first. See what they say. If that doesn't work, just open a return, giving the specific reasons. They no longer have the option of authenticity, but just say it doesn't match description. You will then be required to return the watch, and will get your money back within 2 days of delivery. That's it. No fuss no muss.
> 
> Sucks for the seller tho, cause he probably got ripped off along the way by another seller. So give them a chance first.


I thought you usually say we should keep the fake watch and just return an empty box to punish those who sell fakes


----------



## jamesbiz

Jim Dollares said:


> I thought you usually say we should keep the fake watch and just return an empty box to punish those who sell fakes


Only if it's a seller that does this normally. It didn't sound like the case here, and the seller themselves might need to do that to the guy that ripped HIM off. I recently bought a bracelet from someone. It was fake. But I saw that he wasn't doing it on purpose, and decided not to keep it. Turns out he did buy it from another seller, who I also had bought one from, and DID keep it in that case. Even tho that scumbag tried to claim he just bought a couple and got ripped off. But I've been in this "business" for long enough to see through it after a little detective work. So yeah, I sent back this bracelet so that this guy can send it back himself, as I think he's too honest to keep it. 

Long story short, keep it if it's scumbag sellers, send it back if it's honest sellers.


----------



## Robur

As there is my first post here, Hi to Everyone!
I have recently bought my first TAG. CAZ1011.BA0843. It came from Chrono24 being sold by a professional dealer in Dubai. All looked fine for me and it was nice price like €1150 for brand new with already activated warranty a year ago, but the pack was sent to me from Hongkong described as Sample Watch. That's the first mistery. That dealer had very good opinion from hundreds of buyers and was selling many Citizen, Seiko and also TAGs. Recently I spotted 2 bad feedback from TAGs buyers saing they were fakes. Well, according to the photos it looks for me like an original, I went also to local Jeweller and he opened this saying it is original. The S/N is trackable at Tag website. Just wanted to ask you guys what do you think - original or AAA replica?


----------



## jamesbiz

soooooo fake. Ceramic ones are the easier. Back of the links on real ones are polished. The fake ones are brushed. Boom. That's it. Nothing more is required. And of course the plastic wrap is the same fake crap they all use.


----------



## jamesbiz

And I'll repeat this for any future people. DO NOT bring it to a dealer, let alone some local jeweler. They have no idea what they are talking about. As we can clearly see from this example. And there is nothing inside of the watch,t hat would tell him one way or another, so kinda silly that is what he used to authenticate it. What was he expecting to find? A movement that said China on it?


----------



## Jim Dollares

Yeah silly, yet another example of dealers and their zero knowledge about these things.

@Robur give us the name of this criminal seller so we can report them too


----------



## Robur

Thanks for your opinion guys. As on the previous page which I spotted recently it was 'Mona Electronics LLC' from UAE.


----------



## kyledemo

Just bought this watch and it’s being shipped from overseas. Just wanted to see how it looks. It was cheap enough, but I want to be sure before I strap it on. I’m fairly sure the watch is authentic, I’m more interested to see if you guys think this is a redial or original? It looks to me like it’s just an excellent example in great shape. 

Thoughts? Does that look like aged tritium to you guys?

It’s a TH 3000 Professional 932.206



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Robur said:


> Thanks for your opinion guys. As on the previous page which I spotted recently it was 'Mona Electronics LLC' from UAE.


Mona Electronics and Fake has been linked before have they not ??
And I'm sure it was a fake Tag spotted by @Jim Dollares


----------



## Jim Dollares

kyledemo said:


> Just bought this watch and it’s being shipped from overseas. Just wanted to see how it looks. It was cheap enough, but I want to be sure before I strap it on. I’m fairly sure the watch is authentic, I’m more interested to see if you guys think this is a redial or original? It looks to me like it’s just an excellent example in great shape.
> 
> Thoughts? Does that look like aged tritium to you guys?
> 
> It’s a TH 3000 Professional 932.206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that it makes you wonder if the lume has been re-applied at some point.


----------



## kyledemo

Jim Dollares said:


> I agree that it makes you wonder if the lume has been re-applied at some point.


Yea it looks pretty green in the one picture. From my very limited experience with this model I’ve seen a lot of dials that have turned more creamy yellow or even orange. But I’ve also seen pretty much this exact color of lume on nicely aged tritium as well. 

I get it on Monday and I’ll post some better pics and do the whole charge test.

Does anyone know if tritium is charged with a light source, how long I should expect the glow to continue? I’ve read that a good rule of thumb is to fully charge the watch and let it sit in darkness for 10 minutes. If it’s still legibly bright it’s luminova and if it’s extremely faint or absent it’s tritium. Does that sound right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo

Update: all 100% original! 

The watch is (now) in incredible shape and I took it to my trust watchmaker over the weekend to test for water resistance and he confirmed dial, hands, crown, etc all original. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMenard

Pulled this watch out that an ex gave me years ago. Always wondered if it was authentic. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jamesbiz

all good. lol very rarely does a fist time poster, who got a free watch from someone, actually have a real watch. So it's nice to finally be able to tell one of them good news!


----------



## JohnMenard

jamesbiz said:


> all good. lol very rarely does a fist time poster, who got a free watch from someone, actually have a real watch. So it's nice to finally be able to tell one of them good news!


Lol. Geez, all these years doubting the gift. It's good to hear. Thanks so much. Great community here.


----------



## jamesbiz

I'm still kinda **** when it comes to Formula 1's, but we did decide that the main stand out is the indicators on the right sub dial, having too many large notches, right?


----------



## Marvelight

Im looking to buy a Tag Heuer aquaracer WAF1112 from Chrono24.
Stumbled upon this watch and really like it, but always anxious at the thought of buying a Tag grey.




















TAG Heuer WAF1112 for SOLD for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M Listing: SOLD TAG Heuer WAF1112, Reference number WAF1112; Steel; Quartz; Condition Good; Year 2007; Location: Switzerland, Nyon




www.chrono24.com





Does it look real?


----------



## jamesbiz

Marvelight said:


> Im looking to buy a Tag Heuer aquaracer WAF1112 from Chrono24.
> Stumbled upon this watch and really like it, but always anxious at the thought of buying a Tag grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer WAF1112 for SOLD for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300M Listing: SOLD TAG Heuer WAF1112, Reference number WAF1112; Steel; Quartz; Condition Good; Year 2007; Location: Switzerland, Nyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chrono24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look real?


I see absolutely nothing wrong with that watch.


----------



## Jim Dollares

jamesbiz said:


> I'm still kinda **** when it comes to Formula 1's, but we did decide that the main stand out is the indicators on the right sub dial, having too many large notches, right?


Yes that is an obvious tell on that particular one in the photo. But I would also add that the shade of blue on the dial is wrong, the lines on the left sub dial are too thick and the tachymetre text on the bezel is too bold/fat, so is the TAG HEUER text left of the hour sub dial.


----------



## jamesbiz

Jim Dollares said:


> Yes that is an obvious tell on that particular one in the photo. But I would also add that the shade of blue on the dial is wrong, the lines on the left sub dial are too thick and the tachymetre text on the bezel is too bold/fat, so is the TAG HEUER text left of the hour sub dial.


I have looked at soooo many watches, that it's honestly all blended in together. You'd think I'd be the best at spotting everything. But nope lol.

At least my sense of feel is still there. I can feel out a fake, easy.





Also, that pic is from this forum, from a guy that just bought a watch and wanted to show it off. And I don't have the heart to break it to him....


Edit : LOLOL looks like you did it for me.


----------



## jamesbiz

Oops, here is another forum member showing off his fake watch.


----------



## Jim Dollares

jamesbiz said:


> I have looked at soooo many watches, that it's honestly all blended in together. You'd think I'd be the best at spotting everything. But nope lol.
> 
> At least my sense of feel is still there. I can feel out a fake, easy.
> 
> Also, that pic is from this forum, from a guy that just bought a watch and wanted to show it off. And I don't have the heart to break it to him....


Yeah I told him in the wruw thread


----------



## jamesbiz

Ok so I'm confused now. 

This is from tag heuer website. Shows indicators at the minute marks. Tho they are much thinner.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Yeah see I didn't dare comment on that one. Note that many F1 chronos do have the markers all round the minute sub dial so you cant use that as a given sign for all of them. But I agree that something looks off about the watch and my fake radar went off.

I spent a while now looking at genuine pieces trying to compare and the only thing that might be off is the tachymetre text on the bezel.

Look at this genuine one posted by Chrisholm Hunter jewelers. The tachymetre text is thin and crisp










Compared to the forum one which looks like fatter lettering right?


----------



## jamesbiz

Jim Dollares said:


> Yeah see I didn't dare comment on that one. Note that many F1 chronos do have the markers all round the minute sub dial so you cant use that as a given sign for all of them. But I agree that something looks off about the watch and my fake radar went off.
> 
> I spent a while now looking at genuine pieces trying to compare and the only thing that might be off is the tachymetre text on the bezel.
> 
> Look at this genuine one posted by Chrisholm Hunter jewelers. The tachymetre text is thin and crisp
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the forum one which looks like fatter lettering right?


yeah man, I think we are seeing the same things. The letters and numbers and just about everything, looks fatter. More filled in. Here is another pic. Wish he had some more resolution on his pics.. I also didn't dare comment on it, tho I did start writing a comment out, before changing my mind. My rader was going off right away, even without the markers around the sub dial. It just does not feel right.


----------



## colonelpurple

jamesbiz said:


> Oops, here is another forum member showing off his fake watch.


It's not fake
It was bought from a registered dealer (ernest jones, a major chain in the uk) and has had its warranty registered with tag heuer and sale registered in the shop. Its identical to the website version TAG Heuer Formula 1 Quartz Men 43 mm - CAZ101AC.FT8024
I think you guys radars are seriously faulty


----------



## Turpinr

colonelpurple said:


> It's not fake
> It was bought from a registered dealer (ernest jones, a major chain in the uk) and has had its warranty registered with tag heuer and sale registered in the shop. Its identical to the website version TAG Heuer Formula 1 Quartz Men 43 mm - CAZ101AC.FT8024
> I think you guys radars are seriously faulty


Colonel Purple 2 Jim & James 0


----------



## Jim Dollares

colonelpurple said:


> It's not fake
> It was bought from a registered dealer (ernest jones, a major chain in the uk) and has had its warranty registered with tag heuer and sale registered in the shop. Its identical to the website version TAG Heuer Formula 1 Quartz Men 43 mm - CAZ101AC.FT8024
> I think you guys radars are seriously faulty


Awesome  I still find it interesting that the font and some details look fatter than on other photos of the same watch, you would think that tolerances should be so tight with a premium brand like TAG and that watches shouldn't come out different from factory. Ernest Jones is obviously a TAG ad and buying a brand new piece from them should of course be fine.

All the fakes is obviously making us paranoid

Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Turpinr

Jim Dollares said:


> Awesome  I still find it interesting that the font and some details look fatter than on other photos of the same watch, you would think that tolerances should be so tight with a premium brand like TAG and that watches shouldn't come out different from factory. Ernest Jones is obviously a TAG ad and buying a brand new piece from them should of course be fine.
> 
> All the fakes is obviously making us paranoid
> 
> Enjoy your watch!


They definitely look different and the tolerances should be a lot tighter.
Could the bezels be sourced from 2 different manufacturers ?
I've bought from both Chisholm Hunter and Ernest Jones in the past and not had any problems


----------



## colonelpurple

Jim Dollares said:


> Awesome  I still find it interesting that the font and some details look fatter than on other photos of the same watch, you would think that tolerances should be so tight with a premium brand like TAG and that watches shouldn't come out different from factory. Ernest Jones is obviously a TAG ad and buying a brand new piece from them should of course be fine.
> 
> All the fakes is obviously making us paranoid
> 
> Enjoy your watch!


NP 😀

Here are plenty more pictures of my watch on this thread:








Dreaming of electric tags, my new Formula 1


My hunt for a few electric watches is almost over. The thing is, I wanted to buy one (or a few ☹) as I need a rest from mechanical watches every so often. The advantages of electric watches perhaps are obvious, but the super accuracy, not having to wind them as you dash out – and set the...




www.watchuseek.com





This particular model appealed to me as it has a ceramic bezel. That makes it look slightly different then most Formula 1 chronos


----------



## Jim Dollares

Turpinr said:


> They definitely look different and the tolerances should be a lot tighter.
> Could the bezels be sourced from 2 different manufacturers ?
> I've bought from both Chisholm Hunter and Ernest Jones in the past and not had any problems


Yes that might be it, I guess they have multiple factories in China providing bezel inserts and that quality could differ depending on availability  At this price point I dont think that should be allowed to deviate like that tho!


----------



## Turpinr

Jim Dollares said:


> Yes that might be it, I guess they have multiple factories in China providing bezel inserts and that quality could differ depending on availability  At this price point I dont think that should be allowed to deviate like that tho!


You'd think they'd all be working from the same drawings and given the same specs
As you say it's hardly a cheap watch.


----------



## colonelpurple

One of the issues is not necessarily the inconsistency of the same model bezels, but the inconsistency between models. This could be as the bezels seem to be differently designed for different models. E.g. the base alu bezel looks different from some special editions, for example, between the base quartz chrono, the Red Bull Racing, Mario Kart, my ceramic colourway and also the new CAZ101 which of course has a PVD covered bezel


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> Colonel Purple 2 Jim & James 0


first off. 2? Second off, maybe you didn't bother reading anything past that post. Oh wait, yeah, that's exactly what you did.


----------



## Pontificator

Well after having been told by several members here on this forum that the F1 I had recently purchased was apparently a fake I took it to the closest TAG authorized dealer and after opening the back they confirmed that it was a fake. Thankfully I had purchased the watch through Chrono24 and my refund is currently being processed. I will not mention the dealers's name since he truly may not have known the watch was not authentic. I also ordered a new F1 from the dealer, this time on a bracelet, and hope to have it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Marvelight

Pontificator said:


> Well after having been told by several members here on this forum that the F1 I had recently purchased was apparently a fake I took it to the closest TAG authorized dealer and after opening the back they confirmed that it was a fake. Thankfully I had purchased the watch through Chrono24 and my refund is currently being processed. I will not mention the dealers's name since he truly may not have known the watch was not authentic. I also ordered a new F1 from the dealer, this time on a bracelet, and hope to have it in a couple weeks.


Good, Im glad you were able to sort it all out. Your post helped me a lot. I have been looking at those chronos on ebay and many are fakes. Now I look for the extra subdial markers on the right chrono.


----------



## jamesbiz

Pontificator said:


> Well after having been told by several members here on this forum that the F1 I had recently purchased was apparently a fake I took it to the closest TAG authorized dealer and after opening the back they confirmed that it was a fake. Thankfully I had purchased the watch through Chrono24 and my refund is currently being processed. I will not mention the dealers's name since he truly may not have known the watch was not authentic. I also ordered a new F1 from the dealer, this time on a bracelet, and hope to have it in a couple weeks.


problem is, a lot of these dealers sell a lot of fakes. Whether they know or not, is another matter. But a lot of the ones we've spoted through this thread, do in fact sell others.


----------



## Pontificator

I realize it's only one photo but can @jamesbiz or anyone offer an opinion on this Ebay watch? Seller has the usual generic product pics but this is of the actual watch. Listed for $899 and seller has 100% feedback on 200 sales. I have contacted him and he provided me with the serial number which shows up on the TAG site but I found out with my last Chrono24 purchase that this means nothing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jim Dollares

Marvelight said:


> Good, Im glad you were able to sort it all out. Your post helped me a lot. I have been looking at those chronos on ebay and many are fakes. Now I look for the extra subdial markers on the right chrono.


Just remember that many fakes get that obvious detail right so it aint no guarantee


----------



## Jim Dollares

Pontificator said:


> I realize it's only one photo but can @jamesbiz or anyone offer an opinion on this Ebay watch? Seller has the usual generic product pics but this is of the actual watch. Listed for $899 and seller has 100% feedback on 200 sales. I have contacted him and he provided me with the serial number which shows up on the TAG site but I found out with my last Chrono24 purchase that this means nothing. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 17035681


Impossible to tell from that photo. I used a loupe on my CAZ1018, which I assume uses the same 1/10th quartz chrono, to examine the 1 on the first day of the month on the date wheel to compare it with the one in the photo. Maaaaybe there is a slight difference on the top, or the "head" of the 1, but the photo is so low resolution so that might be what makes it look different.

899 for that piece is a very good price. Compared to prices on C24 it might be too good? Combined with Ebay and only 200 sales? Personally, I would stay away and pay 400 isch more and buy from a good ol reputable seller that has been around for a decade or two. But then again, we established recently that I am paranoid

The least you can demand from the seller before buying is to get more photos,which should include caseback, box, hang tags. Why not also ask him to include a photo of the spare links and spring bars, James can often tell a fake based on this.


----------



## jamesbiz

Jim Dollares said:


> Impossible to tell from that photo. I used a loupe on my CAZ1018, which I assume uses the same 1/10th quartz chrono, to examine the 1 on the first day of the month on the date wheel to compare it with the one in the photo. Maaaaybe there is a slight difference on the top, or the "head" of the 1, but the photo is so low resolution so that might be what makes it look different.
> 
> 899 for that piece is a very good price. Compared to prices on C24 it might be too good? Combined with Ebay and only 200 sales? Personally, I would stay away and pay 400 isch more and buy from a good ol reputable seller that has been around for a decade or two. But then again, we established recently that I am paranoid
> 
> The least you can demand from the seller before buying is to get more photos,which should include caseback, box, hang tags. Why not also ask him to include a photo of the spare links and spring bars, James can often tell a fake based on this.


I appreciate your confidence in me  but the formula ones don't have tube/pin. They have the normal cotter pins. But I can go check my fakes to see if I can spot any differences that I can judge from pics alone.

and is $899 for these cheap now? Man. Damn you inflation.

As far as this watch tho. I'm not seeing any tell tale signs. Shame everyone can't afford to buy these and send them to tag heuer. That's the safest way to buy these. Worth the $400 savings in my opinion. But obviously it might take a few weeks, and your money is tied up. But you are protected on ebay. And also on paypal. And then, also on credit card.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Ah yes, fair point. If one is willing to do that, then by all means. But still, I would 100% expect to get a fake if I pay 899 on Ebay from a seller with few sales so then why bother to begin with. Unless one has time and energy to take one for the team, like you have done so many times buying fakes just to learn and go through the process of getting your money back.

Now when you said it, I should know by now that the F1's don't have tube and pins, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Pontificator

Finally gave up attempting to find an authentic watch on Ebay so I had this F1 overnighted from Watchmaxx. Very happy with it and now I won't always be wondering if it's legit or not. Peace of mind... I has it!


----------



## Pontificator

I was also pleased to see a milled clasp on this one instead of the stamped steel ones I've seen on most reviews.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Well done!

Yes that clasp is an improvement for sure. Mine has the nastiest, cheap feeling thing which these days you wouldn't even find on a nice Alibaba watch from San Martin or Pagani design.


----------



## jamesbiz

Pontificator said:


> Finally gave up attempting to find an authentic watch on Ebay so I had this F1 overnighted from Watchmaxx. Very happy with it and now I won't always be wondering if it's legit or not. Peace of mind... I has it!
> View attachment 17039028
> 
> View attachment 17039027


that's such a fa.... lol nah just kidding. Good job.


----------



## VipinLJ

Hello!!

So I just bid on a watch on eBay that is supposedly new with tags. My wife says she doesn't trust eBay one bit. Now I haven't been able to sleep at night wondering whether it's a fake or not. Seller is based out of Latvia. He only has like 16 sales but 100% positive feedback.

Posting a few pics of the actual watch below. Don't have a photo of the actual movement unfortunately.













































Any help will be appreciated.

Regards,
Vipin

PS - The date on the photos are different because the one with the date shown as 14 was sent to me today whereas the others are listing photos.

PPS - I've been going over lots of pics of the same watch on the internet and the 3 in the 30 on the bezel looks thicker than the ones I've seen in other photos.


----------



## jamesbiz

soooo fake. The ceramic bezels are the easy ones. Because the bezel lume has to be separate.


----------



## jamesbiz

damn it, I really gotta remember to post up some comparison pics at some point. Of real and fake parts right next to each other. That's always easier to tell than looking at two different pics in two different lightnings.


----------



## VipinLJ

jamesbiz said:


> soooo fake. The ceramic bezels are the easy ones. Because the bezel lume has to be separate.


That's what I thought. I'm glad I didn't pay for it. Thank you very much!!! I don't want to spend thousands for a replica


----------



## Turpinr

Turpinr said:


> How can you tell it's fake by the pin tube.Ive seen you mention it before and these above just look like generic ones??
> I dropped one out of my Breitling Colt last week when I was putting an extra link in.It's in the Bracelet pin and tube graveyard in the sky now


The pin tube turned up yesterday, or rather my missus found it.
Where it had been and how I have no idea


----------



## jamesbiz

Turpinr said:


> The pin tube turned up yesterday, or rather my missus found it.
> Where it had been and how I have no idea


did she find any socks too?


----------



## Turpinr

jamesbiz said:


> did she find any socks too?


Hahaha no, just that pin tube.


----------



## Jim Dollares

FYI I "finally" came across a fake WBP. At least we know that they are now circulating out there


----------



## jamesbiz

Jim Dollares said:


> FYI I "finally" came across a fake WBP. At least we know that they are now circulating out there


oh crap


----------

